# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen

## Mikko Laaksonen

> Lisäksi monet edellisessä viestissä ehdotetut tavat vaativat sellaisia poliittisia päätöksiä, joita ei ole odotettavissa (joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien tehostaminen) tai lakimuutoksia (suojatievalojen korvaaminen porrastuksilla tai varoitusvilkuilla).


Niin, eikö Helsingissä voitaisi julkisestikin tunnustaa, että myös Helsingissä halutaan poliittisin perustein joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa asettaa yksityisautot etusijalle mm. liikennevaloetuuksissa sekä siinä, että raitiovaunutkin joutuvat pysähtymään suojatieliikennevaloihin siinä kuin autoilijatkin?

Sävyni on valitettavan sarkastinen, mutta en mahda sille mitään että nähtyäni kunnolla toimivia joukkoliikenteen etuisuusjärjestelmiä (mm. Berliini, Strasbourg, Freiburg, Linz, Karlsruhe, Basel) en tiedä itkeäkö vai nauraa kun käyn Helsingissä. Toki on muitakin kaupunkeja kuin Helsinki, joissa raitiovaunuja seisotetaan liikennevaloissa, jotta autoilijatkin pääsevät, esimerkiksi Wien.

Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa pitäisi olla kokonaisnäkemystä siitä, että rationalisoinneilla saadaan tehokkaimmin vähennettyä liikennöintikustannuksia samalla kun matkustajamääriä saadaan myös nostettua.

Lisäksi ei ole joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijöiden asia pitää huolta autoliikenteen sujuvuudesta. Helsingin kantakaupungissa raitioliikenne olisi yksityisautoa nopeampi kulkumuoto, jos etuudet olisivat kunnolliset. Viimeksi kun olin yksityisauton kyydissä Helsingin keskustassa, pysyimme raitiovaunun tahdissa vain siksi, että sillä oli pysähdyksiä jotka on KANJO:n nopeuttamistoimenpiteissä todettu tarpeettomaksi.

Helsingissä monet joukkoliikenteen "säästötoimet" ovat suoraan vähentäneet matkustajamääriä (= ja lipputuloja), kun usein ei edes enää ole kapasiteettia jolla ihmisiä kuljettaa. Esimerkiksi bussiliikenteen vuorovälin alentaminen useilla linjoilla 10 minuutista 12 minuuttiin tarkoitti suoraan matkustajakapasiteetin laskua 20%.

Helsingin raitioliikennettä saataisiin merkittävästi tehostettua, jolloin sekä liikennöintikulut alenisivat että lipputulot nousisivat, jos otettaisiin käyttöön yksinkertainen periaate: Raitiovaunu ei pysähdy kuin pysäkillä ottamaan ja jättämään matkustajia - raitiovaunu ei odota yksityisautoja, lipun ostajia tai epäonnistuneita liikennejärjestelujä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Niin, eikö Helsingissä voitaisi julkisestikin tunnustaa, että myös Helsingissä halutaan poliittisin perustein joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa asettaa yksityisautot etusijalle mm. liikennevaloetuuksissa sekä siinä, että raitiovaunutkin joutuvat pysähtymään suojatieliikennevaloihin siinä kuin autoilijatkin?


Niin, tästähän on loppujen lopuksi kyse. Esim. voimaakkaampien liikennevaloetuuksien puutetta perustellaan sillä, että jo nyt kapasiteettiensa rajoilla ja osittain se ylikin oleva kantakaupungin katuverkko ruuhkautuisi liikaa. Eli siis ei haluta suosia joukkoliikennettä yksityisautoliikenteeseen verrattuna.

Yksityisautolla raitiovaunun tahdissa pysyminen ei ole ongelma eikä mikään, koska bussitkin ovat ratikoita selvästi nopeampia silloin, kun liikenne ei ole pahasti jumissa. Tälläisiä pahoja ruuhkia on säännöllisesti vain Mannerheimintiellä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, tästähän on loppujen lopuksi kyse. Esim. voimaakkaampien liikennevaloetuuksien puutetta perustellaan sillä, että jo nyt kapasiteettiensa rajoilla ja osittain se ylikin oleva kantakaupungin katuverkko ruuhkautuisi liikaa. Eli siis ei haluta suosia joukkoliikennettä yksityisautoliikenteeseen verrattuna.


Joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuudet lisäävät valoristeysten ajoneuvoliikenteen kapasiteettia, koska valoista jää pois turha vihreä joukkoliikenteelle. Tosin tämä riippuu siitä, mikä on joukkoliikenteen vuoroväli. Jos se on tiheämpi kuin valojen kierto, tätä ei enää tapahdu. Mutta silloinkaan ajoneuvoliikenne ei menetä mitään, vaan se ei enää saa etua joukkoliikenteen valoetuuden ansiosta.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingissä liikennevaloja suunnittelevat ovat sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenne-etuudet vähentävät risteysten välityskykyä. Raitiovaunuilla vihreän antamatta jättäminen on toteutettu jo vuosia sitten niissä liikennevaloissa, missä se on nähty hyödylliseksi.

----------


## late-

> Raitiovaunuilla vihreän antamatta jättäminen on toteutettu jo vuosia sitten niissä liikennevaloissa, missä se on nähty hyödylliseksi.


Helsingissä vihreän antamatta jättämisestä on useimmissa risteyksissä tosiaan rajallisesti hyötyä koska ratikat kulkevat ihan fyysisistä syistä yhteisellä vaiheella autojen ja/tai jalankulkijoiden kanssa. Asia olisi eri, jos ratikoiden vaihe olisi muusta liikenteestä riippumaton. Tällainen tilanne syntyy esimerkiksi silloin, kun raitiovaunut ylittävät kaistoja tai risteysalueita poikkeuksellisella tavalla valojen suojissa. Tämän tyyppisiä ratkaisuja Helsingissä on tehty aika harvoin vaikka niistä voisi olla hyötyä kokonaisuuden kannalta.

----------


## a__m

> Helsingissä liikennevaloja suunnittelevat ovat sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenne-etuudet vähentävät risteysten välityskykyä.


Väite pitää paikkansa. Jos tarkastelemme esim. Mannerheimintien sekä Nordenskiöldinkadun risteystä iltaruuhkassa, aiheuttaa vihreän pidennyksen saava 4/10 ratikka sen, että myös Mannerheimintietä kulkevan autoliikenteen vihreä on tavallista pidempi. Tämän seurauksena pohjoisen suuntaa kulkevat autoilijat, jotka normaalitilanteessa jäisivät seisomaan punaisten valojen taakse risteykseen, ajavat risteyksen toisella puolella seisovan jonon perään keskelle risteystä. Raitiovaunuetuuden päättyessä ja Nordenskiöldinkadun vaihtuessa vihreäksi, ovat nämä muutamat etuuden varjolla päässeet autoilijat tukkimassa Nordenskiöldinkadun liikennettä, myös 3/7 raitioliikennettä. Risteyksessä on useasti nähty mitä oudoimpia liikennetilanteita. Eikä tämä edes ole pahin tilanne. Tämänkaltaisiassa tilanteissa olisi huomattavasti parempi, mikäli raitioliikenteen valoetuus ei samanaikaisesti pidentäisi myös autoliikenteen vihreää. En tiedä, sallisivatko nykyiset ohjauskojeet tällaista järjestelyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tarkastelemme esim. Mannerheimintien sekä Nordenskiöldinkadun risteystä iltaruuhkassa, aiheuttaa vihreän pidennyksen saava 4/10 ratikka sen, että myös Mannerheimintietä kulkevan autoliikenteen vihreä on tavallista pidempi. Tämän seurauksena pohjoisen suuntaa kulkevat autoilijat, jotka normaalitilanteessa jäisivät seisomaan punaisten valojen taakse risteykseen, ajavat risteyksen toisella puolella seisovan jonon perään keskelle risteystä. Raitiovaunuetuuden päättyessä ja Nordenskiöldinkadun vaihtuessa vihreäksi, ovat nämä muutamat etuuden varjolla päässeet autoilijat tukkimassa Nordenskiöldinkadun liikennettä, myös 3/7 raitioliikennettä.


Olen sitä mieltä, että jos autoilijat eivät osaa noudattaa liikennesääntöjä ja muutenkaan ajaa joustavasti, siitä ei rankaista joukkoliikennettä. On pelkästään oikein, että autoliikenne jumiutuu esim. niiden autoilijoiden vuoksi, jotka ajavat vihreillä keskelle risteystä, vaikka näkevät, etteivät pääse risteyksen toiselle puolelle.

Jos tällainen on estämässä joukkoliikennettä, valokierron järjestelyllä tulee, mikäli mahdollista estää tällaisen tapahtuminen. Jos se vähentää risteyksen autojen läpäisykykyä, se on aivan oikein. Eihän lainvastaista käyttäytymistä pidä tukea ja siitä aiheutuvaa haittaa yrittää poistaa.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olen sitä mieltä, että jos autoilijat eivät osaa noudattaa liikennesääntöjä ja muutenkaan ajaa joustavasti, siitä ei rankaista joukkoliikennettä. Eihän lainvastaista käyttäytymistä pidä tukea ja siitä aiheutuvaa haittaa yrittää poistaa.


Anteron kommentti voi vaikuttaa tiukalta, mutta siinä on aika tärkeä pointti. Suomessa liian suuri osa liikennejärjestelyistä tehdään tosiasiassa mahdollistamaan autoilijoiden lainvastainen käytös kuten risteysten tukkiminen, ylinopeuden ajo ja vaaralliset ohitukset.

Hyvä esimerkki ovat joukkoliikennekaistat, jotka ovat voimassa vain ruuhka-aikaan. Suomessa lähes kaikilla väylillä lukuunottamatta eräitä väyläjaksoja pääkaupunkiseudulla ja ajoittain Paasikiven-Kekkosentietä Tampereella voidaan ajaa ruuhkassakin nopeusrajoituksen mukaan. Eli: liikenteen ollessa suurimmillaan, katutila on riittävä koko autoliikenteelle, vaikka siitä osa varataankin joukkoliikenteelle.

Entä ruuhkan ulkopuolella? Mihin lisätila tarvitaan? 

Ylinopeuden ajamiseen ja vapaampaan ohittamiseen.

Suomessa yksi suurimpia esteitä joukkoliikenteen etuuksille on liikennesuunnitteluajattelu, jossa autoilijan "fiilis" ajaessa tunnutaan asettavan kaiken muun edelle. Helsingissä ei ratikka voi ajaa pysähtyneen auton ohi, koska siitä tulisi paha mieli autoilijalle. Tämän vuoksihan aikanaan poistettiin mahdollisuus siihen, että raitiovaunukaistalla ei ole liikennevaloja kohdassa, jossa autoilla on.

Ongelma on toki monitahoinen. Esimerkiksi Helsingissä yksi syy siihen, miksi raitiovaunuetuuksia ei voi parantaa rajattomasti, on myös se, että raitiovaunuverkosto ei jatku lähiöihin asti. Lähiön asukkaalla on vaihtoehtona bussi tai auto, ja suomalainen mies ei bussiin astu. Jos lähiöstä olisi suorat raideliikenneyhteydet, voitaisiin priorisointi rakentaa siltä pohjalta, että ne autoilijat, jotka eivät kaistoille mahdu, siirtykööt joukkoliikenteeseen. Mutta Helsingin joukkoliikenne ei vielä ole tässä pisteessä.

----------


## a__m

> Helsingissä ei ratikka voi ajaa pysähtyneen auton ohi, koska siitä tulisi paha mieli autoilijalle. Tämän vuoksihan aikanaan poistettiin mahdollisuus siihen, että raitiovaunukaistalla ei ole liikennevaloja kohdassa, jossa autoilla on.


Näin kyllä tapahtuu esimerkiksi Hämeentien ja Hermannin Rantatien risteyksessä pohjoisen suuntaan, jossa kuutosen ratikka sekä Koskelan hallille suuntaava raitioliikenne ajavat punaisiin pysähtyneen Hämeentien jonon ohitse raitiovaunukaistaa. Samoin on Mechelininkadun valoissa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kommentti oli sarkastiseksi tarkoitettu mutta kuvaa osaksi kyllä hyvin periaatteita, joilla liikennevaloetuudet on suunniteltu. Tietystikin poikkeuksia on kuten kerroit. Se ei silti muuta miksikään sitä, että Helsingissä on eurooppalaiseksi raitiotiekaupungiksi poikkeuksellisen huonot raitiotien liikennevaloetuudet; samaa pohjatasoa kuin Wienissä.

----------


## a__m

> Kommentti oli sarkastiseksi tarkoitettu mutta kuvaa osaksi kyllä hyvin periaatteita, joilla liikennevaloetuudet on suunniteltu. Tietystikin poikkeuksia on kuten kerroit. Se ei silti muuta miksikään sitä, että Helsingissä on eurooppalaiseksi raitiotiekaupungiksi poikkeuksellisen huonot raitiotien liikennevaloetuudet; samaa pohjatasoa kuin Wienissä.


En ole missään tapauksessa samaa mieltä. Helsingin vanhahtava katuverkosto kapeine katuineen ja suurine risteyksineen, jotka toimittavat suurten sisään- ja ulosmenoteiden asemaa kaupungissamme, on pääasiallinen syyllinen joukkoliikennevaloetuuksien kenties Euroopan suurkaupunkeihin verrattaessa matalampaan laatutasoon. Katuverkostomme taas on seurausta ainoastaan - etupäässä Helsingin sijainnista kapealla niemellä - toisaalta taas kantelu- ja valitusjärjestelmästämme, joka länsimaisen demokratia-ajattelun johdattelemana on ollut omiaan viivästyttämään tärkeitä liikennepoliittisia hankkeita jo vuosikymmenten ajan. Länsimetro sekä muut raideliikenteen laajennukset pääkaupunkiseudulla, Vuosaaren satama, Keskustatunneli. Kaikista on väännetty kättä jo vuosikymmenet. Ja kuka kärsii?

Viestissäsi tartuit kovalla kädellä myös joukkoliikennekaistoihin. Varmastikaan et tarkoittanut raitiotiekaistoja, bussikaistoista lienee ollut enemmänkin kysymys. Bussikaistathan ovat nimen omaan tarkoitettu joukkoliikenteen vapaampaan kulkuun ruuhka-aikoina. Niiden poistaminen olisi ehdoton takaisku joukkoliikenteen vapaamman kulun turvaamiseksi ja suosisi räikeästi yksityisautoilua muutenkin ruuhkaisessa keskustassamme. Joukkoliikennekaistathan ovat nimen omaan lisätilan varaamiseksi joukkoliikenteelle yksityisautoilulta. Viestissäsi mietit, mihin lisätilaa tarvitaan ruuhkan ulkopuolella? Ei mihinkään. Juuri siksi joukkoliikennekaistat, Helsingin tapauksessa bussikaistat, voidaan vilkkaimpien liikennöintiaikojen ulkopuolella luovuttaa myös yksityisautoilun käyttöön. Ei varmastikaan siksi, että yksityisautot tarvitsisivat lisätilaa, mutta bussit sitä eivät siinä vaiheessa päivää enää tarvitse.

Mikäli turhaa maanpäällistä autoilua Helsingin niemellä saataisiin rajoitettua, poistuisivat ruuhkaongelmat - sitä myöten myös raitioliikenteen etuudet, joista tässä ketjussa on tarkoitus keskustella - paranisivat. Mutta parannusta on turha odottaa lähivuosikymmeninä.

----------


## a__m

Ja huomautan tännekin.. Käykää tutustumassa Helsingin Liikenteenohjauskeskuksen sivustoon osoitteessa http://www.hel.fi/liikenteeohjaus.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Helsingin vanhahtava katuverkosto kapeine katuineen ja suurine risteyksineen, jotka toimittavat suurten sisään- ja ulosmenoteiden asemaa kaupungissamme, on pääasiallinen syyllinen joukkoliikennevaloetuuksien kenties Euroopan suurkaupunkeihin verrattaessa matalampaan laatutasoon.


Helsingin, ja muiden Suomen kaupunkien, katuleveydet ovat pääosin huomattavasti leveämpiä kuin useimpien vanhojen euroopan kaupunkien. Helsingissä on lisäksi useita hyvin leveitä eri vaiheissa kaavoitettuja läpikulkuväyliä kuten esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie tai Hämeenkatu.

Olen ihmetellyt aiemminkin eri keskusteluissa sitä, että oletetaan, että muualla tavatut paremmat etuudet perustuvat siihen, että muualla kadut ovat leveämpiä ja autoliikenteellä valmiit kaupunkimoottoritiet. Toki autoväylät ovat erilaisia eri kaupungeissa, mutta harvassa kaupungissa, jossa joukkoliikenteeseen panostetaan, on oleellisesti Helsinkiä kattavampaa kaupunkimoottoritieverkkoa tai leveämmät väylät.

Olisikin mielenkiintoista kuulla, missä kaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenteeseen panostetaan, on merkittävästi Helsinkiä paremmat autoliikenteen olosuhteet? Tai leveämmät kadut? 




> kantelu- ja valitusjärjestelmästämme, joka länsimaisen demokratia-ajattelun johdattelemana on ollut omiaan viivästyttämään tärkeitä liikennepoliittisia hankkeita jo vuosikymmenten ajan.


Suomen valitus- ja muut järjestelmät eivät oleellisesti poikkea esimerkiksi Ruotsin, Saksan, Ranskan tai Itävallan vastaavista sen perusteella mitä olen näistä maista lukenut ja niihin muuten tutustunut.

Olisikohan Helsingin hankkeita myös viivästyttänyt se, että ne ovat kalliita ja niiden hyödyt ovat kovin kyseenalaisia? Monien hankkeitten osalta ei koskaan edes edetä valituskelpoiseen päätöksentekoon, koska hankkeiden hyödyt eivät vastaa kustannuksia.




> Viestissäsi tartuit kovalla kädellä myös joukkoliikennekaistoihin.  Bussikaistathan ovat nimen omaan tarkoitettu joukkoliikenteen vapaampaan kulkuun ruuhka-aikoina. Viestissäsi mietit, mihin lisätilaa tarvitaan ruuhkan ulkopuolella? Ei mihinkään. Juuri siksi joukkoliikennekaistat, Helsingin tapauksessa bussikaistat, voidaan vilkkaimpien liikennöintiaikojen ulkopuolella luovuttaa myös yksityisautoilun käyttöön. Ei varmastikaan siksi, että yksityisautot tarvitsisivat lisätilaa, mutta bussit sitä eivät siinä vaiheessa päivää enää tarvitse.


En mitenkään kritisoinut joukkoliikennekaistoja, vain niitä tapauksia, joissa kaistat luovutetaan ruuhkan ulkopuolella yksityisautojen käyttöön.
En näe tästä olevan mitään liikenteellistä hyötyä vaan kyse on yksityisautoilun priorisoinnista. Bussejahan kulkee ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolellakin (jolloin toki ruuhkista ei juuri aiheudu viivästyksiä). Kaistojen varaaminen yksinomaan joukkoliikenteelle voisi mahdollistaa usein toimivampia liikennejärjestelyjä kun kaistalla kulkevia yksityisautoja ei tarvitse huomioida.




> Mikäli turhaa maanpäällistä autoilua Helsingin niemellä saataisiin rajoitettua, poistuisivat ruuhkaongelmat - sitä myöten myös raitioliikenteen etuudet, joista tässä ketjussa on tarkoitus keskustella - paranisivat. Mutta parannusta on turha odottaa lähivuosikymmeninä.


Kansainvälisesti tehokkaimmaksi todettu keino vähentää turhaa maanpäällistä autoilua on joukkoliikenteen etuisuuksien parantaminen ja raideliikenteen realistinen laajentaminen sellaisilla hankkeilla, joihin myös rahkeet riittävät.

Mikään panostus autoliikenteen lisäkaistoihin tai lisäväyliin ei poista Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa autoliikenteen ruuhkia. Autoja riittää aina vapautuvaan tyhjään tilaan. Helsingin seudulla on alettu saavuttaa USA:sta tuttua pistettä, jossa autoliikenteen kasvu on niin rajua, että mikään tierakentaminen ei enää auta.  Ei keskustatunneli tyhjennä Helsingin keskustan katuja autoista.

Mielestäni on mahdoton asenne, että joukkoliikenteen tällä hetkellä konkreettisesti tarvittavat parannukset, kuten Helsingin raitioliikenteen etuisuuksien parantaminen, sidotaan epärealistisiin ja kalliisiin hankkeisiin kuten Länsimetroon tai Keskustatunneliin, joiden toteuttaminen on silloinkin vähintään vuosikymmenen päässä, jos niihin päätetään panostaa.

Yleisesti Suomen liikennesuunnittelua vaivaa asenne, että ensin on järjestettävä yksityisautoille mahdollisimman hyvät oltavat (kaupunkimoottoritiet, isot pysäköintihallit, laajat varaukset) ja vasta sitten voidaan ehkä panostaa myös kevyeeseen ja joukkoliikenteeseen.

Jotta joukkoliikenteelle saadaan käyttäjiä, siihen on panostettava tässä ja nyt.

Helsingissä tehokas keino lisätä joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta ja taloudellisuutta on suunnitella raitioliikenteen liikennejärjestelyt siten, että vaunu ei pysähdy yleensä kuin pysäkillä.

Tämä ei toki ole ongelmatonta ja vaatii muutakin panostusta kuin liikennevaloetuisuuksien ohjelmointia.

Oletus, että Helsingissä etuisuudet olisivat parhaat liikenteellisesti mahdolliset, ei pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## a__m

> Helsingin, ja muiden Suomen kaupunkien, katuleveydet ovat pääosin huomattavasti leveämpiä kuin useimpien vanhojen euroopan kaupunkien. Helsingissä on lisäksi useita hyvin leveitä eri vaiheissa kaavoitettuja läpikulkuväyliä kuten esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie tai Hämeenkatu.


Miltä paikkakunnalta olet kotoisin? Mannerheimintie ei ole "läpikulkuväylä", vaan "sisääntuloväylä", ollen lisäksi 2+2 -kaistainen, joista kaistoista toinen on molemmilta puolilta rajattu arkipäivisin klo 7-18 linja-auto- ja taksiliikenteen sekä arkisin ja arkilauantaisin klo 9-15 paketti- ja kuorma-autoliikenteen käyttöön. Väylä ei ole juurikaan erityisen leveä, Tuusulantielle johtava Mäkelänkatu sekä Lahdenväylälle johtava Kustaa Vaasan tie ovat leveämpiä, Kustaa Vaasan tiellä ei ole bussikaistaa. Helsingin sisääntuloväylät eivät ole "hyvin leveitä", vaan normaaleja sisääntuloväylä. Poikittaisliikenteen läpikulkuväyliä ovat Kehä I ja Kehä III, sekä Hakamäentie, jonka parantamista ollaan aloittamassa.




> Olen ihmetellyt aiemminkin eri keskusteluissa sitä, että oletetaan, että muualla tavatut paremmat etuudet perustuvat siihen, että muualla kadut ovat leveämpiä ja autoliikenteellä valmiit kaupunkimoottoritiet. Toki autoväylät ovat erilaisia eri kaupungeissa, mutta harvassa kaupungissa, jossa joukkoliikenteeseen panostetaan, on oleellisesti Helsinkiä kattavampaa kaupunkimoottoritieverkkoa tai leveämmät väylät.


Millä tavoin "muualla" panostetaan paremmin joukkoliikenteeseen kuin Helsingissä? Mitä yleensäkään tarkoittaa mielestäsi joukkoliikenteeseen panostaminen? Mihin perustat viimeisen lauseen väittämäsi?




> Suomen valitus- ja muut järjestelmät eivät oleellisesti poikkea esimerkiksi Ruotsin, Saksan, Ranskan tai Itävallan vastaavista sen perusteella mitä olen näistä maista lukenut ja niihin muuten tutustunut.


Ei pidä paikkaansa.




> Olisikohan Helsingin hankkeita myös viivästyttänyt se, että ne ovat kalliita ja niiden hyödyt ovat kovin kyseenalaisia? Monien hankkeitten osalta ei koskaan edes edetä valituskelpoiseen päätöksentekoon, koska hankkeiden hyödyt eivät vastaa kustannuksia.


En usko, että liikennehankkeiden hintojen erot eri maiden välillä ovat kovinkaan suuria. Luettele myös suomalaisia hankkeita, joissa niiden hyödyt eivät vastaa kustannuksia, eikä niissä ole edetty "valituskelpoiseen päätöksentekoon"?




> En mitenkään kritisoinut joukkoliikennekaistoja, vain niitä tapauksia, joissa kaistat luovutetaan ruuhkan ulkopuolella yksityisautojen käyttöön.
> En näe tästä olevan mitään liikenteellistä hyötyä vaan kyse on yksityisautoilun priorisoinnista. Bussejahan kulkee ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolellakin (jolloin toki ruuhkista ei juuri aiheudu viivästyksiä). Kaistojen varaaminen yksinomaan joukkoliikenteelle voisi mahdollistaa usein toimivampia liikennejärjestelyjä kun kaistalla kulkevia yksityisautoja ei tarvitse huomioida.


Kuinka kyse voisi olla minkäänlaisesta prioroinnista? Minkä vuoksi kaistoja tulisi pitää tyhjillään illalla ja yöllä, sillä näinä hetkinä yksityisautoilijat eivät aiheuta joukkoliikenteelle viivästymisiä? Millä tavoin voisit nykyisissä pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelyissä luoda pelkästään joukkoliikenteelle, tässä tapauksessa bussiliikenteelle, varattuja kaistoja, liikenneolosuhteiden huonontumatta vielä entisestään?




> Kansainvälisesti tehokkaimmaksi todettu keino vähentää turhaa maanpäällistä autoilua on joukkoliikenteen etuisuuksien parantaminen ja raideliikenteen realistinen laajentaminen sellaisilla hankkeilla, joihin myös rahkeet riittävät.


Väite on täysin perätön. Joukkoliikenteen etuudet eivät kävele millään tavoin käsi kädessä "turhan maanpäällisen autoilun" kanssa. Lippujen hinnat, kaluston taso sekä joukkoliikenteen järjestelyt sen sijaan vaikuttavat. Helsingissä raitioliikenteellä on HELMI-etuudet, lisäksi linjoilla 14 ja 16, linjoille 65A ja 66A ne ovat tulossa. Etuuksista huolimatta liikennemäärät ovat vain kasvaneet. Turhaa maanpäällistä autoilua Helsingissä voitaisiin rajoittaa ainoastaan tietulleilla. Tämä on kansainvälisesti tehokkaimmaksi todettu keino.




> Mikään panostus autoliikenteen lisäkaistoihin tai lisäväyliin ei poista Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa autoliikenteen ruuhkia. Autoja riittää aina vapautuvaan tyhjään tilaan. Helsingin seudulla on alettu saavuttaa USA:sta tuttua pistettä, jossa autoliikenteen kasvu on niin rajua, että mikään tierakentaminen ei enää auta.  Ei keskustatunneli tyhjennä Helsingin keskustan katuja autoista.


Ei niin. Enkä niin ole missään vaiheessa väittänytkään. Helsingin niemen ruuhkia helpottaisivat ainoastaan tietullit, joiden tuloista huomattava osa suunnattaisiin nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen alueella. Helsingin keskustassa edelleen suuri osa liikenteestä koostuu läpiajo- sekä parkkipaikkaa etsivästä liikenteestä, parkkipaikkojen määrää oltaessa yhä vähentämässä.




> Mielestäni on mahdoton asenne, että joukkoliikenteen tällä hetkellä konkreettisesti tarvittavat parannukset, kuten Helsingin raitioliikenteen etuisuuksien parantaminen, sidotaan epärealistisiin ja kalliisiin hankkeisiin kuten Länsimetroon tai Keskustatunneliin, joiden toteuttaminen on silloinkin vähintään vuosikymmenen päässä, jos niihin päätetään panostaa.
> Helsingissä tehokas keino lisätä joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta ja taloudellisuutta on suunnitella raitioliikenteen liikennejärjestelyt siten, että vaunu ei pysähdy yleensä kuin pysäkillä.
> 
> Tämä ei toki ole ongelmatonta ja vaatii muutakin panostusta kuin liikennevaloetuisuuksien ohjelmointia.
> 
> Oletus, että Helsingissä etuisuudet olisivat parhaat liikenteellisesti mahdolliset, ei pidä paikkaansa.


Vieraile Helsingin liikenteenohjauskeskuksen sivuilla http://www.hel.fi/liikenteenohjaus. Lisäksi voisit antaa viiltävän kommenttisi siitä, millä tavalla voisimme parantaa Helsingin raitioliikenteen liikennejärjestelyitä siten, ettei vaunun tarvitsisi pysähtyä kuin pysäkillä, ja kuinka se sopisi kaupungin talouden nykyisiin raameihin. Jos joku hanke on epärealistinen ja kallis, on ehdotuksesi "muualla kuin pysäkillä pysähtyvistä raitiovaunuista". Minne laittaisit ne sadat suojatiet, jotka ylittävät raitiovaunukiskot? Ketä lohduttaa 2-3 minuutin säästö omalla kotimatkallaan? Ja vielä se tärkein: millä rahalla?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mannerheimintie ei ole "läpikulkuväylä", vaan "sisääntuloväylä".Väylä ei ole juurikaan erityisen leveä, Tuusulantielle johtava Mäkelänkatu sekä Lahdenväylälle johtava Kustaa Vaasan tie ovat leveämpiä, Kustaa Vaasan tiellä ei ole bussikaistaa. Helsingin sisääntuloväylät eivät ole "hyvin leveitä", vaan normaaleja sisääntuloväylä.


Helsingin pääkatujen tilavaraukset ovat varsin leveitä eurooppalaisittain verraten. Lienee makuasia, puhutaanko "sisääntuloväylistä" vai "asuntoalueiden läpikulkuväylistä". Joka tapauksessa, tarkoitin katuja, jotka palvelevat ensisijaisesti pitkämatkaisempaa kuin keskustan eri alueiden sisäistä liikennettä.




> Millä tavoin "muualla" panostetaan paremmin joukkoliikenteeseen kuin Helsingissä? Mitä yleensäkään tarkoittaa mielestäsi joukkoliikenteeseen panostaminen? Mihin perustat viimeisen lauseen väittämäsi?


Euroopassa on monia kaupunkeja, joissa joukkoliikenteeseen keskeisenä kulkumuotona panostetaan enemmän kuin Helsingissä ja ennen kaikkea joukkoliikenteen käyttö ja sen osuus liikenteestä kasvaa. Parhaita esimerkkejä eri tutkimusten mukaan ovat mm. Freiburg, Zürich, Basel, Köln, Strasbourg ja Karlsruhe. 

Helsinkiäkään ei toki voida pitää joukkoliikenteen "kärpässarjalaisena" ja Helsingissä on perinteisesti varsin korkea joukkoliikenteen käyttömäärä jonka vuoksi joukkoliikenteen käyttö on verraten kohtuullisen korkealla tasolla. Mutta Helsingissä on vastaava asenneongelma kuin Tukholmassakin: oletetaan että kaikki voitava on tehty ja muualta ei voida ottaa oppia. Lisäksi Helsingin seudulla joukkoliikenne taantuu, toisin kuin monissa muissa Euroopan kaupungeissa.

Omasta mielestäni keskeisiä panostuksia joukkoliikenteeseen:
Koko kaupunkiseudun / maakunnan kattava yhteistariffiRaideliikenteen käyttäminen perusliikennemuotona asuntoalueiden sisälle astiJoukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuva kaavoitus (asunnot sijoitetaan 300-600 m kävelyetäisyydelle asemista)Kunnolla toimivat joukkoliikenteen etuisuusjärjestelmät, joissa runkolinjojen vaunut eivät pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä.Pyritään tarjoamaan mahdollisimman suoria yhteyksiä, joissa on mahdollisimman vähän pakollisia vaihtoja.Joukkoliikenteen liikennöintitukitasolla ei juuri ole merkitystä: parhaissa kaupungeissa liikennöintitulos välillä +20% - -40%Pääkaupunkiseudulla keskeisiä ongelmia:
Yhteistariffi ei kata koko kaupunkiseutua, ja ydinalueella HKL ja YTV ovat liikenteen tilaajaorganisaatioina päällekkäisiä.Raideliikenne kattaa Helsingin kantakaupungin ulkopuolella vain pienen osan kaupunkirakenteesta.Kaavoituksessa puhutaan kovasti joukkoliikenteestä, mutta se ei silti vähennä autopohjaisten liikekeskusten tai pysäköintipaikkojen kaavoitusta. "Raideliikenteeseen tukeutuvia" alueita rakennetaan kauemmas kuin kokemusperäisen 600 m maksimietäisyyden päähän asemista (esimerkiksi iso osa Vuosaarta, Kivikko, suuri osa Herttoniemenrantaa).Etuusjärjestelmä ei toimi raitioliikenteessä hyvin.Vaihdot ovat pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmän peruskivi.Viimeisen lauseen väittämän perustan omiin tutustumismatkoihini eri Euroopan kaupunkeihin. Joissakin kaupungeissa on mittavammat kaupunkimoottoritiet kuin Helsingissä, useissa selvästi niukemmat.




> Ei pidä paikkaansa.


Tämä väitteesi on tuulesta temmattu. Suomen valitusjärjestelmissä ei ole mitään poikkeuksellista Euroopassa.




> En usko, että liikennehankkeiden hintojen erot eri maiden välillä ovat kovinkaan suuria. Luettele myös suomalaisia hankkeita, joissa niiden hyödyt eivät vastaa kustannuksia, eikä niissä ole edetty "valituskelpoiseen päätöksentekoon"?


Tietysti muuallakin tehdään hyvin kalliita liikennehankkeita, ja myös hankkeita, joiden hyödyt ovat kyseenalaisia. Lisäksi Suomessa rakentamisen yksikkökustannukset eivät ole korkeita jonka vuoksi täällä vastaava hanke on esim. Saksaa tai Ranskaa halvempi.

Länsimetro tai Marja-rata ovat hankkeita, joista ei tietääkseni ole tehty sellaisia päätöksiä, joista valittamalla hankkeita olisi voitu viivästyttää. Samoin keskustatunnelista ei ymmärtääkseni ole tehty mitään lopullisia päätöksiä; siitä toki taitaa olla valitettu Töölönlahden kaavojen yhteydessä. 

Vuosaaren sataman kustannukset eivät varmastikaan vastaa hyötyjä. Satamallehan oli edullisempi ja merenkulullisesti parempi vaihtoehto, joka ei kelvannut Helsingille. Tämä on toki hanke, josta on jo väitelty pitkällekin.




> Millä tavoin voisit nykyisissä pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelyissä luoda pelkästään joukkoliikenteelle, tässä tapauksessa bussiliikenteelle, varattuja kaistoja, liikenneolosuhteiden huonontumatta vielä entisestään?


Kysymyshän oli siitä, tuleeko linja-autokaistat antaa yksityisautoille ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Asiahan on aivan yksinkertainen. Liikenneongelmat ovat ruuhka-aikaan, jolloin tiekapasiteetti on käytössä. Se, että linja-autokaistat olisivat varattu joukkoliikenteelle myös iltaisin, ei mitenkään haittaisi yksityisautoilun toimivaa etenemistä. Hiljaisena aikanahan katukapasiteetti riittää.




> Joukkoliikenteen etuudet eivät kävele millään tavoin käsi kädessä "turhan maanpäällisen autoilun" kanssa. Lippujen hinnat, kaluston taso sekä joukkoliikenteen järjestelyt sen sijaan vaikuttavat. Helsingissä raitioliikenteellä on HELMI-etuudet, lisäksi linjoilla 14 ja 16, linjoille 65A ja 66A ne ovat tulossa. Etuuksista huolimatta liikennemäärät ovat vain kasvaneet. Turhaa maanpäällistä autoilua Helsingissä voitaisiin rajoittaa ainoastaan tietulleilla. Tämä on kansainvälisesti tehokkaimmaksi todettu keino.


Niissä kaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on korkeinta (esim. Basel, Zürich, Freiburg) ei ole käytössä tietulleja. Autoilua keskustassa on toki rajoitettu, ja Zürichia lukuunottamatta kaupungit ovat selvästi Helsinkiä pienempiä.

Future of Urban Transit - tutkimuksessa ei havaittu mitään suoraa syy-yhteyttä lipun hinnan ja käytön välillä. Sen sijaan kuukausilipun käyttäjien määrällä oli suora yhteys korkeaan käyttöön. 

Ainoa tehokas keino vähentää autoilua suuremmalla kaupunkiseudulla on tarjota kunnon etuisuuksilla varustettu joukkoliikenneyhteys asuntoalueelta keskuksiin, työpaikkojen ja palveluiden luo. 

Joukkoliikenteen etuudet ovat suoraan suhteessa autoilun määrään; jos autoilulle järjestetääne etuuksia (lakisääteiset pysäköintipaikat, moottoritiet, tilaa ei varata joukkoliikenteelle) sen määrä kasvaa.

Tietullit eivät toimi autoilun vähentämiseksi, jos autoilulle ei ole vaihtoehtoa eli toimivaa joukkoliikenteen perusverkkoa jolla on kunnon etuisuudet. Autoilun kasvun taustalla Helsingin seudulla on se, että suurin osa toimintojen kasvusta sijoittuu alueille, joilla on vain auttavan tasoinen joukkoliikenne.

Yksistään HELMI - laitteistot eivät tarkoita etuuksia. Jos vaunu pysähtyy liki jokaisissa liikennevaloissa (kuten Helsingin raitiovaunut usein tekevät) etuisuudet eivät ole toimivat.




> Lisäksi voisit antaa viiltävän kommenttisi siitä, millä tavalla voisimme parantaa Helsingin raitioliikenteen liikennejärjestelyitä siten, ettei vaunun tarvitsisi pysähtyä kuin pysäkillä, ja kuinka se sopisi kaupungin talouden nykyisiin raameihin.


Vastaus on helppo:

Toimenpiteet on esitelty raportissa:
Hyvärinen, Heidi & Myllymäki, Timo & Tuominen, Jaakko: Raitiovaunuliikenteen nopeuttamistoimenpiteet. HKL suunnitteluosaston julkaisuja S:9/97, Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston julkaisuja 1997:19.

Päätoimenpiteet ovat:
Kuljettajien lipunmyynnin poistaminenTiettyjen suojatieliikennevalojen poistaminen ja korvaaminen joko porrastuksella tai vilkullaJoukkoliikenne-etuisuuksien painoarvon lisääminenSelvityksen mukaan raitioliikennettä voidaan nopeuttaa vuoden 1997 (ja nykyisestä) tasosta noin 20-25%. 

Tämä säästää liikennöintikuluja vastaavasti. Hanke voidaan rahoittaa sen tuottamilla liikennöintikulusäästöillä. 

Ongelma vain on, että huolimatta HELMI-laiteinvestoinneista joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksien painoarvoon ei olla panostettu vastaavasti ja osaa toimenpiteistä ei ole haluttu tehdä eri syistä.

----------


## late-

> Vieraile Helsingin liikenteenohjauskeskuksen sivuilla http://www.hel.fi/liikenteenohjaus.


Jospa minä sitten otan vähän puolustaakseni Mikkoa. Olen paitsi käynyt noilla sivuilla myös käynyt useita pitkiä keskusteluja niiden pääsääntöisen kirjoittajan kanssa.




> Lisäksi voisit antaa viiltävän kommenttisi siitä, millä tavalla voisimme parantaa Helsingin raitioliikenteen liikennejärjestelyitä siten, ettei vaunun tarvitsisi pysähtyä kuin pysäkillä, ja kuinka se sopisi kaupungin talouden nykyisiin raameihin.


Tarina on pitkä. Suosittelen sellaista ratkaisua, että luet ensin Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston Kantakaupungin joukkoliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelman (KANJO) vuodelta 1997. Sen jälkeen voimme palata asiaa tehokkaammin. KANJO löytyy vaikkapa TKK:n Rakennus- ja ympäristötekniikan osaston kirjastosta Otaniemestä.

Olennaisia keinoja olisivat kuitenkin esimerkiksi se, ettei ratikoilla olisi valoja pelkän suojatien kohdalla kuten joskus 70-luvulla ja sitä ennen, kuljettajarahastuksen poistaminen, ratikoiden etuuksien vahvistaminen autoliikenteen välityskyvyn (mutta ei henkilövälityskyvyn) kustannuksella, ratikkapysäkkien määrän rationalisointi, ratikkakaluston kasvattaminen ja ratikkalinjojen jatkaminen lähiöihin.

Näistä etuuksien vahvistaminen olisi lähes ilmaista, kuljettajarahastuksen poistaminen triviaalia ja kalustokoon kasvattaminen melko edullista uutta kalustoa hankittaessa.Suojatievalomuutos vaatisi asetusmuutoksen LVM:ltä,mutta olisi sen jälkeen halpaa kuin saippua. Pysäkkien määrän rationalisiointi voisi olla poliittisesti hiukan hankalaa, mutta ei se ole välttämätöntäkään. Ratikkalinjojen jatkaminen vaatisi investointeja, mutta maksaisi itsensä toki takaisin melko nopeaan tahtiin.

----------


## a__m

Jokainen säilyttäköön omat mielipiteensä. Onneksi mitään kovin radikaaleja muutoksia ei rakkaan seutukuntamme liikenneolosuhteisiin ole tulossa. Hyvin tässä vielä pärjäillään.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Toimenpiteet on esitelty raportissa:
> Hyvärinen, Heidi & Myllymäki, Timo & Tuominen, Jaakko: Raitiovaunuliikenteen nopeuttamistoimenpiteet. HKL suunnitteluosaston julkaisuja S:9/97, Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston julkaisuja 1997:19.


Oliko se tässä raportissa jossa mainittiin paljonko rahaa invenstointi olisi maksanut ja paljonko rahaa olisi säästetty vuositasolla. Muistelisin että se invenstointi kustannukset olisivat olleet suhteelisin pieniä ja takasin maksuaika oilis ollut vain jokunen vuosi, vai onko se mainittu jossain toisessa selvityksessä. Projektin loppuun vieminen vaan loppui johonkin virkamiehiin tai politikkojen rattaissiin.

/Skurubisin

----------


## 339-DF

> Projektin loppuun vieminen vaan loppui johonkin virkamiehiin tai politikkojen rattaissiin.


Niin, tai ainakin se pysähtyi 10 vuodeksi.  :Smile:  Nythän noita toimenpiteitä vihdoin toteutetaan: suojatievaloasia on ratkaistu ja kokeiluasteella, nollaviiveitä on jo parissakymmenessä risteyksessä ja lisää toivottavasti tulee, rv-kaistoja on korotettu kadun pinnasta. Ja ensi viikon maanantaina kh toivottavasti päättää, että ratikkaetuuksia vahvistetaan ja väärinpysäköintiin ryhdytään puuttumaan pontevammin.

----------


## ess

> Ja ensi viikon maanantaina kh toivottavasti päättää, että ratikkaetuuksia vahvistetaan ja väärinpysäköintiin ryhdytään puuttumaan pontevammin.


Olisi syytäkin puuttua tuohon väärinpysäköintiin. Esmes. Mikonkadun kääntöpaikka on käytännössä käyttökelvoton kun siellä on lähes päivittäin auto kiskoilla tiellä. Tuo olisi oiva paikka käännyttää myöhässä olevia linjan 9 vaunuja, mutta ei.

----------


## risukasa

> Olisi syytäkin puuttua tuohon väärinpysäköintiin. Esmes. Mikonkadun kääntöpaikka on käytännössä käyttökelvoton kun siellä on lähes päivittäin auto kiskoilla tiellä. Tuo olisi oiva paikka käännyttää myöhässä olevia linjan 9 vaunuja, mutta ei.


Juu, ei se lopu niin kauan kun se on halvempaa kuin parkkipaikan vuokraaminen. Sitten kun pysäköintivirhemaksujen summat suhteutetaan väärän pysäköinnin aiheuttamiin kustannuksiin niin homma voi alkaa toimia. Toinen puoli asiassa on sitten autoilun tarpeen vähentäminen, joka on viime kädessä se tärkeämpi.

Kuskit eivät vaikuta tyytyväisiltä VAROVAan. Se ei anna vaunulle nuolta nopeasti, ja toisaalta jalakulkijat kuulemma ovat jo turtumassa sen varoituksiin ja kävelevät yli milloin sattuu, kuten ennenkin.

Omasta mielestäni aitaaminen on yksi tärkeä keino vähentää raiteilla juoksentelua. Laitureiden väliin aita, johon aukko ylikäytävän kohdalle. Pysäkit järjestetään niin, että rata ylitetään aina vaunun etupuolelta.

Esimerkkinä voi käyttää vaikka rautatieasemia: Niillä asemilla, joilla aita on helppo ylittää, löytyy myös ylittäjiä. Siellä missä aita on yli hartiankorkuinen, raiteilla kävely on harvinaista.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Juu, ei se lopu niin kauan kun se on halvempaa kuin parkkipaikan vuokraaminen. Sitten kun pysäköintivirhemaksujen summat suhteutetaan väärän pysäköinnin aiheuttamiin kustannuksiin niin homma voi alkaa toimia. Toinen puoli asiassa on sitten autoilun tarpeen vähentäminen, joka on viime kädessä se tärkeämpi.


Eikös tuohon saa tolpat kiskojen ja Mikonkadun väliin niin, ettei kiskoille vaan voi ajaa?




> Kuskit eivät vaikuta tyytyväisiltä VAROVAan. Se ei anna vaunulle nuolta nopeasti, ja toisaalta jalakulkijat kuulemma ovat jo turtumassa sen varoituksiin ja kävelevät yli milloin sattuu, kuten ennenkin.


Ainakaan Lasipalatsilla tuota ei saada kunnolla toiminaan niin kauan kun pysäkkiaikoja ei saada vakioitua. Ja niitä taas ei saada vakioitua, ennen kuin kuljettajarahastuksesta luovutaan...






> Omasta mielestäni aitaaminen on yksi tärkeä keino vähentää raiteilla juoksentelua. Laitureiden väliin aita, johon aukko ylikäytävän kohdalle. Pysäkit järjestetään niin, että rata ylitetään aina vaunun etupuolelta.
> 
> Esimerkkinä voi käyttää vaikka rautatieasemia: Niillä asemilla, joilla aita on helppo ylittää, löytyy myös ylittäjiä. Siellä missä aita on yli hartiankorkuinen, raiteilla kävely on harvinaista.


En ole ikinä ymmärtänyt, mikä on ongelma raiteiden ylittämisessä asemilla... Ainoastaan junan/ratikan lähestyessä täytyy kiskojen ylitys estää tai ainakin varoittaa kunnolla lähestyvästä kulkuneuvosta.

Pysäkeillä vaunujen välistä pujottelussa on ongelmana toiminnan hallitsemattomuus. Lasipalatsin pysäkillä ja Aleksilla Stockmannin edessä on lisäksi paljon ihmisiä, kun taas esim. Hakaniemessä ei ole mitään ongelmia...

----------


## risukasa

> Eikös tuohon saa tolpat kiskojen ja Mikonkadun väliin niin, ettei kiskoille vaan voi ajaa?


Toki joihinkin paikkoihin saa, mutta sitten on paljon katuja joilla ei ole tilaa erillisille auto- ja ratikkakaistoille, siellä pitäisi rangaistusten puhua puolestaan. Ja selkeät maalaukset ongelmapaikkoihin että tyhmempikin tajuaa ollaanko nyt raideulottumassa vai ei.




> En ole ikinä ymmärtänyt, mikä on ongelma raiteiden ylittämisessä asemilla...


Se, että ihmiset jäävät alle... hiljaisilla asemilla junia ja ihmisiä on niin vähän, ettei onnettomuuksia tapahdu, mutta vilkkailla ongelma on selkeä. Jos kaikki ihmiset osaisivat käyttäytyä oikein liikenteessä niin silloin ongelmaa ei olisi, mutta ikävä totuus on, että puoletkaan ei katso ympärillensä kunnolla. Siksi RHK on jo aikoja sitten tajunnut estää raiteiden ylityksen maan tasossa vilkkailla asemilla. Lisäksi suurin osa lähijuna-asemista on rakennettu keskilaiturisiksi. Rautetiepuolella yleisintä raiteilla seikkailu ja pillien huudatus on omien kokemusten mukaan Vantaankosken sivulaituriasemilla, joilla on liian matalat aidat.

Harkitsemattomien ylitysten absoluuttinen estäminen mahdollistaa sujuvamman ja turvallisemman ajon pysäkeillä. Samaa kaavaa pitäisi tietysti toteuttaa myös suhteessa autoliikenteeseen.

Olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että VAROVAn pitäisi pystyä antamaan vaunuille valot oikeaan aikaan kun pysäkkiajat vaikioituvat, mutta se ei tunnu poistavan jääräpäisimpiä radanylittäjiä.

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Minusta aitaaminen ei ehkä välttämättä ole se paras vaihtoehto. Monessa saksalaisessa kaupungissa (erityisesti Stuttgartissa) keskustojen ulkopuolella on ns. "Z-aitoja". Aita rakennettu siten, että henkilö, joka haluaa ylittää kiskot joutuu kävelemään hiukan mutkitellen ja pakotetaan näin katsomaan sekä oikealle että vasemmalle. Ratkaisu vie tilaa ja epäröin sen toimivuutta kaupungin keskustassa. Jalankulkijat myös kokevat tällaiset aidat ärsyttäviksi ja ohittavat ne jommalta kummalta puolelta.  Lisäksi liiallinen aitaus ei mielestäni ole mikään ihastelun aihe kaupukikuvassa.

Se, että VAROVA ei täytä kaikkia odotuksia on valitettavaa mutta oli mielestäni myös odotettavissa. Lähtökohtahan on loistava: Ylitys kielletään vain vaunun lähestyessä ja jo ylisuuren inflaation kokenut punainen valo ei pala enää turhaan. Mutta yksi perustavanlaatuinen tekijä puuttuu minusta: Vilkkuva valo. Monessa Keski-Eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa on ainoastaan vilkkuvat suojatievalot tai punainen suojatievalo saa rinnalleen vielä yhden vilkkuvan (jälkimmäinen mielestäni parempi). Näin saadaan jalankulkija huomioimaan valo paremmin. 

Suomalaisethan kävelevät ehkä enemmän katseet alaspäin (anteeksi, taas tämä klishee..) joten ehkä punaisen valon lisäksi tulevan vilkkuvalon voisi toteuttaa pitkänä pystysuorana LED-nauhana valotolpassa, joka vilkkuu vaunun lähestyessä. Varoitusääni on ehkä jo vähän liikaa eikä muutenkaan kuulu ruuhka-aikoina kovinkaan hyvin. Saksassa on valojen lisäksi melkein aina lisäkilpi muistuttamassa raitiovaunun etuoikeudesta.

----------


## risukasa

Näkisin aitojen ulkonäköongelman enemmänkin hyvänä haasteena taitavalle arkkitehdille. Kyllä kauniin näköinen aita on mahdollista suunnitella. Kulkuaukkoihin ei minusta mitään mutkittelua tarvita, vaan pysäkit pitää suunnitella niin, että vaunut pysähtyvät aina joko ylikulun etupuolelle, sen päälle, tai reilusti sen jälkeen jotta sokeita ylitystilanteita ei tule.

Turvalaitteiden ja liikennemerkkien suunnittelussa tärkeintä olisi että jalankulkija tajuaa, ettei kyseessä ole suojatie, vaan tasoristeys. Siis kaikki suojatiehen viittaavat merkit, kuten VAROVAssa käytetty ukko-hahmoinen suojatievalo, pois.

----------


## GM 5

Hyvä huomio! Eihän Saksassakaan usein ole "suojatietä" ylityksen kohdalla eikä valoissa aina ole ihmishahmo vaan tyhjää tai raitiovaunun kuva. Tätä voisi harkita myös Helsinkiin.

Aidat voi tietysti aina suunnitella kaupunkikuvaan enemmän tai vähemmän sopiviksi. Niiden huonot puolet kiertoteiden aiheuttajana ja joskus jopa autoliikenteen nopeuttajana eivät kuitenkaan häviä mihinkään. 

Jalankulkija tekee usein kaikkensa päästäkseen mahdollisimman mukavasti ja vähällä vaivalla perille. Usein se johtaa siihen, että oikaistaan nurmikon poikki (katsokaa vaikka joitakin puistoja) tai mennään tien yli siitä, missä ei ole suojatietä tai aitaa. Usein mennään jopa aidan yli. Pointti on se, että aidat aiheuttavat kiertoteitä, joita jalankulkijat eivät usein kuitenkaan noudata ja silloin syntyy vaaratilanteita. Aiheesta on jonkin verran kirjallisuutta, esim Verkehrsclub Österreich: "Wissenschaft und Verkehr: Straßenbahn 2000" (tiede ja liikenne: raitiotie 2000) vuodelta 1994 käsittelee aihetta pysäkkien aitauksesta.

----------


## risukasa

> Jalankulkija tekee usein kaikkensa päästäkseen mahdollisimman mukavasti ja vähällä vaivalla perille. Usein se johtaa siihen, että oikaistaan nurmikon poikki (katsokaa vaikka joitakin puistoja) tai mennään tien yli siitä, missä ei ole suojatietä tai aitaa. Usein mennään jopa aidan yli. Pointti on se, että aidat aiheuttavat kiertoteitä, joita jalankulkijat eivät usein kuitenkaan noudata ja silloin syntyy vaaratilanteita. Aiheesta on jonkin verran kirjallisuutta, esim Verkehrsclub Österreich: "Wissenschaft und Verkehr: Straßenbahn 2000" (tiede ja liikenne: raitiotie 2000) vuodelta 1994 käsittelee aihetta pysäkkien aitauksesta.


Kiinteärytmisten valo-ohjattujen suojateiden poisto kompensoi tuota ilmiötä. Radan ylittäminen aukealla linjalla ei ole minusta niin paha ongelma, nimenomaan pysäkkien vilskeessä ja pysähtyneiden vaunujen takaa tapahtuva juoksentelu on sitä vaarallisinta radalla seikkailua. Ja radanylityspaikat voidaan valita niin, että ne ovat kävelijälle edullisempia kuin aidan pään kiertäminen.

----------


## GM 5

> Kiinteärytmisten valo-ohjattujen suojateiden poisto kompensoi tuota ilmiötä.


Voi hyvinkin olla näin mutten usko sen vaikutuksen olevan riittävä kompensoimaan aitojen tuomaa haittaa. Aidat voivat erityisesti keskustan ulkopuolella parantaa yleistä liikennetilaa. Keskustassa aidat jouduttaisiin kuitenkin toteuttamaan melko kattavasti sillä heti kun on jossain aukko niin ihmisiä rupeaa kävelemään siitä kohtaa. Joudutaan siis suunnittelemaan koko keskustan kattava aukoton aitajärjestelmä ja viimeistään silloin kaupunkikuva on mielestäni tärvelty. Aita-idea voi toimia teoriassa mutta kyseenalaistan sen toimivuuden käytännössä. Sellaista keskustan aitajärjestelmää ei ole joka ottaa huomioon kaikkien liikkumistarpeen.




> Radan ylittäminen aukealla linjalla ei ole minusta niin paha ongelma, nimenomaan pysäkkien vilskeessä ja pysähtyneiden vaunujen takaa tapahtuva juoksentelu on sitä vaarallisinta radalla seikkailua.


Oikeassa olet. Erityisesti keskustan pysäkeillä on niin paljon huomioitavaa sekä jalankulkijan että kuljettajan puolesta, että onnettomuuden riski on siellä melkoinen. Ylityspaikkoja ei kuitenkaan voi mielestäni rajoitta vain vaunun eteen, suurimmalla osalla pysäkeistä on ylityspaikka molemmin puolin enkä usko että radan yli kävely vähenee "poistamalla" ylityskohta. Matkustajat/jalankulkijat eivät ylitä rataa pelkästään pysäkin jommassa kummassa päässä vaan ihan missä kohti tahansa eikä sitä saada kuriin ilman metromaisia pysäkkilaituriovua aitoineen ja sellaisen toimivuus raitiovaunuliikenteessä on hyvin kyseenalainen esteettisyydestä ja kustannuksista puhumattakaan.




> Ja radanylityspaikat voidaan valita niin, että ne ovat kävelijälle edullisempia kuin aidan pään kiertäminen.


En usko, että tuo on mahdollista. Jokaisella kävelijällä (matkustaja/jalankulkija) on oma päämäärä eikä näitä huomattavan erlaisia vaatimuksia liikenneinfraan voida minusta kanavoida yhteen kovinkaan helposti. Jalankulkijavirtojen hallitseminen on ehkä yksi niistä haastavimmista tehtävistä liikennesuunnittelussa.

Koko problematiikka on erittäin kompleksi enkä usko siihen olevan yhtä ja oikeaa vastausta. Ihanneratkaisuhan olisi jos suojateitä ei tarvittaisi ja kaikki liikenneosanottajat osaisivat huomioida toisensa. (Tiedän, armotonta toiveajattelua tämä viimeinen kommenttini..)

----------


## hylje

> Ihanneratkaisuhan olisi jos suojateitä ei tarvittaisi ja kaikki liikenneosanottajat osaisivat huomioida toisensa. (Tiedän, armotonta toiveajattelua tämä viimeinen kommenttini..)


Toimiihan se, kunhan kaikki liikenteessäolijat ovat suunnilleen yhtä turvattomassa tilassa. Koekaniinikaupunki Drachen on saanut hyviä kokemuksia. Shared Space-konseptista on keskusteltu JLF:llä. Kyseessä on katujen muuttaminen yksinkertaisiksi, kontrolloimattomiksi tiloiksi, joissa eri liikennetyyppejä ei eroteta millään tavalla.

----------


## risukasa

> Toimiihan se, kunhan kaikki liikenteessäolijat ovat suunnilleen yhtä turvattomassa tilassa. Koekaniinikaupunki Drachen on saanut hyviä kokemuksia. Shared Space-konseptista on keskusteltu JLF:llä. Kyseessä on katujen muuttaminen yksinkertaisiksi, kontrolloimattomiksi tiloiksi, joissa eri liikennetyyppejä ei eroteta millään tavalla.


Suunnilleen tuo on se ideaali mihin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisellä minustakin pitää pyrkiä. Jos joukkoliikenteen kehitys onnistuu, autoilu muuttuu hallitsevasta liikennemuodosta kuriositeetiksi ja raideliikenne sekä kevyt liikenne vastaavasti toisinpäin. Silloin jalankulkijat voivat liikkua vapaammin, lähes kaikki risteykset voidaan muuttaa takaisin tasa-arvoisiksi, jne jne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Lasipalatsin pysäkkihän on ihan hirvittävän kapea muutenkin, eikä tila riitä sen palvelemalle ihmismäärälle. Tuollaiset pysäkit pitäisi ydinkeskustassa leventää nykyaikaiselle tasolle. Toinen kärkikohde olisi Kaivokadun pysäkki. Toisen puolen ahtautta helpottaisi jo se, että se tulisi jalkakäytävälle, jolloin sitä ei tarvitse erotella kaiteella.

Radan ylittäjät kokevat myös tällä hetkellä raitiovaunukaistat aivan samanlaisiksi kuin autokaistat, paitsi että liikennettä on paljon vähemmän. Eikä sellainen käsitys välttämättä muutu miksikään niin kauan kuin raitiovaunukaistat ovat autokaistojen keskellä. Toisessa reunassa rata voitaisiin paljon selkeämmin erotella junaradan tapaiseksi, ja Varova-tyyppisetkin valot toimisivat paremmin, koska raitioradan ylitys olisi selkeämmin riippumaton autokaistoista. Nykyisellään erillinen valo-ohjaus on monen mielestä varmasti aika kummallinen, kun normaali kadunylitys kuitenkin tarvitsee vihreän valon myös autokaistoille.

En tiedä, mikä on syynä mieltymykselle tien keskellä kulkevalle radalle. Liikenteellisiä hyötyjä sivuradasta ei tulisi välttämättä monin paikoin paljonkaan, mutta päävaikutus olisi nimenomaan arkkitehtoninen. Onkohan kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa koskaan ajateltukaan asiaa tai tutustuttu ulkomaisiin esimerkkeihin sivuradoista?

----------


## risukasa

Uudemmilla linjoilla kuten seiskat ja 9 on sivupysäkkejä jonkin verran tehtykin, mutta sitten esim. Aleksis Kiven kadulla ei taas olla osattu päättää, kumpaa tehdään. Tiensivupysäkit ilman muuta ovat houkuttelevuuden kannalta parempia.

----------


## Max

> En tiedä, mikä on syynä mieltymykselle tien keskellä kulkevalle radalle. Liikenteellisiä hyötyjä sivuradasta ei tulisi välttämättä monin paikoin paljonkaan, mutta päävaikutus olisi nimenomaan arkkitehtoninen. Onkohan kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa koskaan ajateltukaan asiaa tai tutustuttu ulkomaisiin esimerkkeihin sivuradoista?


Tuota samaa ihmettelin, kun katselin toiseen ketjuun linkitettyä suunnitelmaa Laajasalossa keskellä katua kulkevasta raitiotiestä.

Mannerheimintien alkupäässä olisi kai saatavissa ihan liikenteellisiäkin hyötyjä, jos raitiotie siirrettäisiin kulkemaan Töölönlahden puoleista reunaa nykyisen keskellä katua olevan sijainnin sijasta. Siellä kun ei ole risteyksiä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Uudemmilla linjoilla kuten seiskat ja 9 on sivupysäkkejä jonkin verran tehtykin, mutta sitten esim. Aleksis Kiven kadulla ei taas olla osattu päättää, kumpaa tehdään. Tiensivupysäkit ilman muuta ovat houkuttelevuuden kannalta parempia.


Tällaisten "bussimallisten" sivupysäkkien sijaan tarkoitin kuitenkin sivurataa, eli sitä, että molempiin suuntiin kulkevat raitiovaunukaistat, ts. koko rata on jommalla kummalla puolella sivua. Tällöin tietysti toisen suunnan pysäkki on raitiovaunuradan ja autokaistojen välissä, mikä ei välttämättä ole paras mahdollinen ratkaisu, mutta mielestäni kokonaisuutena silloin päästäisiin järkevämpiin ratkaisuihin.

----------


## Max

> Molempiin suuntiin kulkevat raitiovaunukaistat, ts. koko rata on jommalla kummalla puolella sivua. Tällöin tietysti toisen suunnan pysäkki on raitiovaunuradan ja autokaistojen välissä, mikä ei välttämättä ole paras mahdollinen ratkaisu, mutta mielestäni kokonaisuutena silloin päästäisiin järkevämpiin ratkaisuihin.


Tällainen malli taitaa Helsingissä olla tätä nykyä nähtävillä ainoastaan Veturitiellä, vai kuinka? Mannerheimintien loppupätkä Ruskeasuon päätepysäkille oli myös joskus tällainen, samoin Salmisaaressa Porkkalankadun varren (tosin yksiraiteinen) rata.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tällainen malli taitaa Helsingissä olla tätä nykyä nähtävillä ainoastaan Veturitiellä, vai kuinka?


Ei tule itsellekään mieleen muita. Sörnäisten Rantatielle sellainen on myös suunniteltu. Siinähän keskirata olisi järjetön, kun rata tulee Merihaasta itäpuolelta ja menee pian takaisin itäpuolelle Hanasaareen. En tosin tiedä, miten Laajasalon ratikka vaikuttaa rantatien radan rakentamisaikatauluun, koska liikenne keskustaan voidaan hoitaa jo alussa Sompasaaren päästäkin.

Käsittääkseni myös raide-Jokerille on piirrelty sivuratoja. Siinä se onkin omiaan, jotta pikaraitiotie-vaikutelma lähtee heti radan sijoituksesta.

----------


## teme

> Ei tule itsellekään mieleen muita. Sörnäisten Rantatielle sellainen on myös suunniteltu. Siinähän keskirata olisi järjetön, kun rata tulee Merihaasta itäpuolelta ja menee pian takaisin itäpuolelle Hanasaareen. En tosin tiedä, miten Laajasalon ratikka vaikuttaa rantatien radan rakentamisaikatauluun, koska liikenne keskustaan voidaan hoitaa jo alussa Sompasaaren päästäkin.
> 
> Käsittääkseni myös raide-Jokerille on piirrelty sivuratoja. Siinä se onkin omiaan, jotta pikaraitiotie-vaikutelma lähtee heti radan sijoituksesta.


Ainakin Viikkissä helpoin ja järkevin vaihtoehto on sivurata nykyisen satamaradan kiskolle. Ajoin tuosta autolla toissapäivänä, ja siinä on pitkä ura Viikistä Myllypuroon joka näyttää melkein raidevaraukselta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Raitiotien radan sijoittaminen katualueen sivuun tai mieluiten kokonaan omalle liikennealueelleen on nykyinen ja jo pitkään Keski-Euroopassa toteutettu trendi, joka ei vielä näytä tulleen meille. Tavoite on erottaa raitioliikenne autoista, jotta vältetään autojen aiheuttama liikennehaitta. Samalla parannetaan joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuutta parhaimmillaan paremmaksi kuin autojen saavutettavuus.

Minulle suunnitelma Koirasaarentiestä keskellä kulkevalla raitiotieradalla on pettymys. Nimenomaan uusilla alueilla on kaikki vapaudet toteuttaa joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun erottelu, eikä sitä mahdollisuutta pitäisi hukata.

Ruskeasuolla ollut osuus Tilkan ja kääntösilmukan välillä jossa rata oli Mannerheimintien itäpuolella kävi toki hankalaksi kun rata jatkettiin Pikku-Huopalahteen. Mutta olisihan radan voinut sijoittaa länsipuolelle. Vanhossa kaupunkikeskustoissa paras ratkaisu on jäsentää katuverkko siten, että raitioteillä ja jalankululla on omat katunsa ja autoilu keskitetään muutamalle kadulle, joilla ei sitten pyritäkään muihin palveluihin.

Raitiotie ja autoilu muuten erotettiin jo 1950-luvulla Turussa rakentamalla Korppolaismäen rata pariraiteena kadun reunaan. Ruskeasuon rata Mannerheimintien reunassa on samalta ajalta. Mutta sitten loppuikin raitioteiden kehittäminen niin Turussa kuin Helsingissäkin.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Länsi-Pasilassa on ajoratojen viereiselle alueelle viety raitiotie myös Pasilankadulla osuudella Pasilan silta - Kyllikinportti.

Itä-Pasilassa Radanrakentajantien itäpää on varattu yksistään raitioliikenteelle. Pätkä lienee ollut pitkään Helsingissä ainoa ratikkalinjaus, jossa ei mennä yleiselle ajoneuvoliikenteelle tarkoitettua käytävää pitkin lainkaan. Traverssikujalla on nähtävissä samoja piirteitä.

"Omaväyläratkaisuja" ei ulkomailta tarvitse kaukaa hakea. Niitä on paitsi Tallinnassa, myös Ruotsin jokaisessa nykyisessä raitiovaunukaupungissa. Oslossakin osa linjauksista menee omaa uraansa irrallaan katu- tai tieverkosta.

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Ymmärsinkö siis oikein, että uusi laajasalon raitiotieyhteys toteutetaan klassisesti hitaana katuratikkana? Siis miten tuollaista voi tapahtua nykyään? Onhan kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastosta oltu ties missä vierailemassa ja nähty kunnon pikaratikkaa ja nyt isketään kiskot taas asfalttiin, onko todella näin? Minkä ihmeen vuoksi?!? Onko vaunuilla edes omat kaistat keskellä katua?

Voin kuvitella jo matkustajien mielipiteet: "Onhan tää ratikka ihan kiva mutta me odotellaan jo sitä metroa kun se on nopeampi." Ja varmasti on nopeampi kun raitiovaunut pistetään matelemaan alueella missä olisi erinomaiset lähtökohdat nykyaikaisen raitiovaunuliikenteen rakentamiseen.

Olen järkyttynyt..

EDIT: Ok, lyhyen etsinnän jälkeen selvisi, että on omat kaistat. Olisin kuitenkin mieluummin nähnyt aidosti nykyaikaista kaavoitusta joissa rata ei myötäile katua vaan tarjoaa kaikista ei kevyen liikenteen kulkumuodoista nopeimman ja suoraviivaisimman yhteyden.

----------


## Compact

> "Niitä on paitsi Tallinnassa, myös Ruotsin jokaisessa nykyisessä raitiovaunukaupungissa. Oslossakin osa linjauksista menee omaa uraansa irrallaan katu- tai tieverkosta.


Ja Trondheimissa myös, eli siis "kaikissa nykyisissä raitiovaunukaupungeissa" lausahdus pätee Viron lisäksi myös Norjaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja Trondheimissa myös, eli siis "kaikissa nykyisissä raitiovaunukaupungeissa" lausahdus pätee Viron lisäksi myös Norjaan.


Toki Trondheimissakin. Harmi vain, että siellä raitioliikenteen tulevaisuus on entistäkin epävarmempi enkä sitä tässä yhteydessä viitsinyt mainostaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toki Trondheimissakin. Harmi vain, että siellä raitioliikenteen tulevaisuus on entistäkin epävarmemp.


Voisitko kertoa eri ketjussa laajemmin tästä asiasta?

Nimimerkki Oslon raitiotien perustamista taustatukenut.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Se, että ihmiset jäävät alle... hiljaisilla asemilla junia ja ihmisiä on niin vähän, ettei onnettomuuksia tapahdu, mutta vilkkailla ongelma on selkeä. Jos kaikki ihmiset osaisivat käyttäytyä oikein liikenteessä niin silloin ongelmaa ei olisi, mutta ikävä totuus on, että puoletkaan ei katso ympärillensä kunnolla. Siksi RHK on jo aikoja sitten tajunnut estää raiteiden ylityksen maan tasossa vilkkailla asemilla. Lisäksi suurin osa lähijuna-asemista on rakennettu keskilaiturisiksi. Rautetiepuolella yleisintä raiteilla seikkailu ja pillien huudatus on omien kokemusten mukaan Vantaankosken sivulaituriasemilla, joilla on liian matalat aidat.


Keskilaituriasemillahan ongelma on pienempi, koska on vain yksi raide ylitettävänä, ja silläkin juna tulee yleensä vain yhdestä suunnasta. Sivulaituriasemilla on kaksi raidetta (ja aita) ylitettävänä.

Toki kyseessä on vaarallinen ylityspaikka silloin kun juna tulee mutkan takaa ja mikään ei ennalta varoita siitä (Myyrmäki, Kannelmäki ja Pohjois-Haaga etelästä päin). Vilkkuva punainen valo ja kellot auttaisivat tähän. Lisäksi noissa paikoissa ei junalla ajeta 120 km/h aseman ohi (mikä on tilanne esim. Tolsassa, jossa on laituripolku ja vastaava varoituslaitos).

----------


## LateZ

Eikö nykyään laituripolun kohdalla ajeta enintään 80 km/t, vaikka olisikin varoituslaitos? Tolsassakin.

----------


## tlajunen

Kyllä juu, Tolsassa(kin) on laituripolun kohdalla 80:n rajoitus.

Vantaankosken radalla ei kannata tuudittautua tunteeseen, että kaikki juna pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla. Varhaisaamun ja myöhäisillan "tyhjävaunujunat" kun huristelevat pysähtelemättä.

----------


## Nrg

Kuuntelin KSV:n liikennesuunnittelija Leena Saransaaren (nyt en ole aivan varma nimestä, hain myöhemmin KSV:n sivuilta, joten olen pahoillani jos osuin väärään) luennon tuossa keskiviikkona. Luento itsessään liittyi joten kuten kaupunkirakenteeseen, ja hirmuisen tarkasti ei ko. luennossa käyty joukkoliikenteen parantamiskeinoja yms. läpi, mutta se viesti luennosta välittyi, että joukkoliikenne on luonnollisesti tärkeä osa etenkin kaupunkialueilla päästöjen pienentämiseksi.

Luennon jälkeen kävin juttelemassa luennoitsijan kanssa Helsingin raitioliikenteen tilasta. Ihmettelin Helsingin raitiotielinjojen äärimmäistä hitautta ja kysyin miksi liikennettä ei voitaisi nopeuttaa, koska se ei olisi mitenkään kallista, kuten täällä on keskusteluissa käynyt usein ilmi. Raitioliikennettä ei kuulemma voi nopeuttaa, koska ratikat kulkevat kadulla ja niiden suurempi (keski)nopeus aiheuttaisi suuren vaaran muille liikkujille. Metro on kuulemma se ainoa nopea joukkoliikenneväline Helsingissä.

Väitin kuitenkin että rvliikenteen nopeuttaminen on täysin mahdollista ilman suuria turvallisuusriskejä (ratikkakaistat ja niiden korotukset yms.) ja ihmettelin perään, miksi sitten Laajasaloonkin tuleva ratikka pitää ehdottomasti laittaa kadulle, kun olisi täydet mahdollisuudet nopeaan liikenteeseen uudessa kaupunginosassa. Lopullinen vastus oli se että raitioliikenteessä nopeus ei ole se ehdoton ykkösjuttu, kunhan vain ratikat nyt edes kulkevat. Ratikkaa voivat käyttää ne, jotka eivät jaksa kävellä.

Tietysti on ihan luonnollista, että ratikat eivät voi joka paikassa kulkea kovin lujaa, kuten vaikka Aleksanterinkadulla. Mutta ettäkö niille, jotka eivät jaksa kävellä? 

Tämäkö on tilanne liikennesuunnittelussa?

----------


## GM 5

Ehdotan, että perustamme kaikki yhdessä rahaston, jonka turvin lähetämme tuolla asenteella varustetut suunnittelijat tutustumaan 2000-luvun liikenteeseen. Kohteet esimerkiksi Strasbourg, Linz, Mannheim jne.  :Wink: 

Ironia sikseen, mutta nuo "mielipiteet" kyllä kuulostavat aika hurjilta. Alkaa hirvittämään kun miettii tuollaisten asenteiden olevan perustana Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa. Tosin jos miettii asiaa niin kovin yllättävää se ei ole jos tarkastelee kiskojen ei kovin ymmärrettävää sijaintia suoralla Mannerheimintiellä tai melko mielikuvituksetonta ja vanhahtanutta kaavoitusta uusilla alueilla jonne raitiovaunuja kaavaillaan tai olemattomia pysäkkijärjestelyjä Bulevardilla jne jne.

----------


## risukasa

Jos referaatti luennoitsijan puheista todellakin on paikkansapitävä, niin ei voi muuta sanoa, kuin että hän itse todisti pari asiaa, joita aiemmin pidin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelijoihin liitettyinä härskeinä stereotypioina. Ja parin viikon ajokokemuksella, hyvin ovat onnistuneetkin raitioliikenteen hidastamisessa.

----------


## GT8N

Nyt ihan kysymyksenä tietäjille, että kun uusia raitiotiekaupunginosia sekä nopeita osuuksia on tulossa, niin onko tehty konreettista päätöstä, että uusille osuuksille tulisi automaattisesti 100% liikennevaloetuudet? Vai toteutetaanko jo tuttuun tapaan (auto)liikennesuunnittelun hidasraitiotie -periaatteella? Vai onko vielä sadankin vuoden päästä sama tilanne?

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... onko tehty konreettista päätöstä, että uusille osuuksille tulisi automaattisesti 100% liikennevaloetuudet? Vai toteutetaanko jo tuttuun tapaan (auto)liikennesuunnittelun hidasraitiotie -periaatteella? Vai onko vielä sadankin vuoden päästä sama tilanne?


Ei ole olemassa mitään suunnitteluohjetta, vaan suunnittelu perustuu kunkin suunnittelijan omiin kykyihin ja tahtoon. Raitiotiesuunnittelun osaamista on pyritty saamaan vaatimalla esim. Jokerin suunnitteluun mukaan ulkomainen konsultti, jolla on näyttöä hyvästä raitiotiesuunnittelusta.

Esimerkkinä nykyitilanteesta ovat Jokeri, jolle on pyritty tekemään mahdollisimman paljon katuliikenteen häiriöstä vapaa rata ja Laajasalon Koirasaarentie, jossa bussi ja ratikka pannaan samalle kaistalle. Jokerissa siis mukana saksalainen alan osaaja, Koirasaarentie kaupungin omaa tuotantoa. Jokerin saksalainen konsultti osasi tuomita bussin ja ratikan sekoittamisen, oma tuomioni asialle lautakunnassa ja keskustelussa suunnittelijoiden kanssa ei auttanut.

Osittain on kysymys myös poliittisista asenteista. Kaupungissa vallitsee ajattelu, jonka mukaan on parempi, että myös joukkoliikenne tökkii, kun kerran autoilu tökkii joka tapauksessa. Se, että vain autoilu tökkisi ja joukkoliikenne sujuisi, ei tule kysymykseen. Autopuolue kun kuvittelee, että sujuva joukkoliikenne on autoilijoilta pois.

Tässä on kyse vähän samasta tilanteesta kuin Braessin paradoksissa. Kaikkien autoilijoiden etu olisi, että joukkoliikenteellä on mahdollisimman paljon käyttäjiä, jolloin autojen määrä minimoituu ja siten autoilun sujuvuus maksimoituu. Yksittäisen autoilijan näkökulma on kuitenkin toinen. Yksittäiselle autoilijalle mahdollisuus ajaa autollaan joukkoliikennekaistalla nopeuttaa matkaa, ja siksi hänen kannattaa vaatia katuverkkoa ilman joukkoliikenteen etuuksia. Joukkoliikenteen palvelu heikkenee ja autoilijoiden määrä kasvaa jolloin myös yksittäisen autoilijan matkanteko hidastuu.

Liikenteen ohjauksella sekä järjestelyillä pitäisi tietenkin pyrkiä kokonaisuuden edun maksimointiin. Vapaa liikenne pyrkii kuitenkin yksilön edun maksimointiin mikä voi johtaa kuitenkin yksilön edun minimiin. Ja tätä ei autopuolue ymmärrä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Luennon jälkeen kävin juttelemassa luennoitsijan kanssa Helsingin raitioliikenteen tilasta. Ihmettelin Helsingin raitiotielinjojen äärimmäistä hitautta ja kysyin miksi liikennettä ei voitaisi nopeuttaa, koska se ei olisi mitenkään kallista, kuten täällä on keskusteluissa käynyt usein ilmi. Raitioliikennettä ei kuulemma voi nopeuttaa, koska ratikat kulkevat kadulla ja niiden suurempi (keski)nopeus aiheuttaisi suuren vaaran muille liikkujille. Metro on kuulemma se ainoa nopea joukkoliikenneväline Helsingissä.
> 
> Väitin kuitenkin että rvliikenteen nopeuttaminen on täysin mahdollista ilman suuria turvallisuusriskejä (ratikkakaistat ja niiden korotukset yms.) ja ihmettelin perään, miksi sitten Laajasaloonkin tuleva ratikka pitää ehdottomasti laittaa kadulle, kun olisi täydet mahdollisuudet nopeaan liikenteeseen uudessa kaupunginosassa. Lopullinen vastus oli se että raitioliikenteessä nopeus ei ole se ehdoton ykkösjuttu, kunhan vain ratikat nyt edes kulkevat. Ratikkaa voivat käyttää ne, jotka eivät jaksa kävellä.
> 
> Tietysti on ihan luonnollista, että ratikat eivät voi joka paikassa kulkea kovin lujaa, kuten vaikka Aleksanterinkadulla. Mutta ettäkö niille, jotka eivät jaksa kävellä? 
> 
> Tämäkö on tilanne liikennesuunnittelussa?


 On kyllä melkoisen masentavaa luettavaa tämä; on näkojaan vielä montakin kantoa poltettava Helsingin kaupungin joukkoliikennesuunnittelun kaskessa.

----------


## Jusa

> On kyllä melkoisen masentavaa luettavaa tämä; on näkojaan vielä montakin kantoa poltettava Helsingin kaupungin joukkoliikennesuunnittelun kaskessa.


Sunnuntain Hesarissa oli avoimia suunnittelijan paikkoja ;-D

----------


## GM 5

Haluaisin lisätä Anteron esimerkkiin vielä toisen ongelmallisen suhteen autoliikenteen ja julkisen liikenteen välille:
Mitä houkuttelevammaksi joukkoliikenne tehdään sitä enemmän autoilijoita saadaan pois kadulta. Ongelma vaan on nyt se, että autoliikenne sujuvoituu kun autojen määrä laskee ja nostaa siten autolla ajamisen houkuttelevuutta. 

Taloudellisesti ja ekologisesti katsoen uusi joukkoliikenneyhteys tai merkittävästi parannettu jo olemassa oleva yhteys vaatisi aina samanaikaisen tie-infrastruktuurin heikentämisen, esimerkiksi yhden kaistan vähentäminen per suunta tai pysäköintimahdollisuuksien vähentäminen. 

Mutta en usko tällaisen ajattelun olevan ajankohtaista vielä pitkään jos ei nykyisiä asenteita ja harhaluuloja saada oikaistua.

----------


## kemkim

> Haluaisin lisätä Anteron esimerkkiin vielä toisen ongelmallisen suhteen autoliikenteen ja julkisen liikenteen välille:
> Mitä houkuttelevammaksi joukkoliikenne tehdään sitä enemmän autoilijoita saadaan pois kadulta. Ongelma vaan on nyt se, että autoliikenne sujuvoituu kun autojen määrä laskee ja nostaa siten autolla ajamisen houkuttelevuutta.


Oikein päätelty. On kuitenkin myös ihmisiä, jotka viihtyvät ennemmin sujuvan joukkoliikenteen, kuin sujuvan henkilöautoliikenteen kyydissä. Periaatteessa teiden tukkeutumisen pitäisi aiheuttaa se, että joukkoliikenteen ja henkilöautoliikenteen väliset voimasuhteet pysyisivät tasoissa. Kun autoilu on ruuhkaista, ihmiset valitsevat sujuvamman joukkoliikenteen. Silloin autojen määrä pysyy sellaisella tasolla, että ruuhkia ei synny, kun tarpeellinen määrä ihmisiä vaihtaa autoilun joukkoliikenteeseen. Tämä edellyttää tietysti tarpeeksi kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikennettä, että se säästäisi aikaa autoon nähden.

----------


## GM 5

Niin, sellainen tasapaino näyttää enemmän tai vähemmän olevan nykyisen liikennepolitiikan tavoite. Se ei vaan ole taloudellista jos joukkoliikenteessä on paljon vapaata kapasiteettia "liian hyvän" tie-infran takia. Siksi tämän tasapainon pitäisi olla myös taloudellinen tasapaino käyttökustannusten ja ylläpitokustannusten suhteen. Tämähän olisi mielenkiintoinen tutkimuskohde..




> Kun autoilu on ruuhkaista, ihmiset valitsevat sujuvamman joukkoliikenteen. Silloin autojen määrä pysyy sellaisella tasolla, että ruuhkia ei synny, kun tarpeellinen määrä ihmisiä vaihtaa autoilun joukkoliikenteeseen.


Tällöin tosin se ryhmä, jotka käyttävät joukkoliikennettä välttääkseen ruuhkat siirtyvät taas autoonsa koska syy joukkoliikenteen käytölle jää pois.

----------


## hylje

Kaistojen uudelleenkäyttö ja katujen poistaminen tulee tehdä jos ja kun merkittävimmät ruohonjuuritason autoiluaktiiviset vakuuttuvat vaihtoehtojen arvosta.

Jos vyörytys kuitenkin on mahdollista, itse suosittelisin pullonkaulojen salakavalaa kaventamista entisestään esimerkiksi kaavoittamalla. Siten kun liikkeellä olevien autojen määrä luonnollisesti kutistuu vähentyneen kapasiteetin vuoksi, on helppoa kyseenalaistaa nyt entistäkin ylimitoitetumpien katujen kapasiteetin tarve.

----------


## ultrix

Toisaalta jos ihmiset siirtyvät suurin joukoin nopean joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi ja  sivutuotteena autoliikennekin nopeutuu ruuhkien lyhennyttyä, sehän on vain kaikkien etu. Tällöin voidaan perustella jatkossakin joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamistoimia myös autoilijoiden edulla ja jäädyttää kaikki suorat autoliikennehankkeet, parhaita autoliikenteen nopeuttamishankkeita kun tällöin ovatkin joukkoliikennehankkeet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällöin voidaan perustella jatkossakin joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamistoimia myös autoilijoiden edulla ja jäädyttää kaikki suorat autoliikennehankkeet, parhaita autoliikenteen nopeuttamishankkeita kun tällöin ovatkin joukkoliikennehankkeet.


Näinhän asia on ollut koko ajan. Yhden kaistan lisääminen moottorikadulle maksaa enemmän kuin autokaistan kapasiteetin tarjoaminen joukkoliikenteenä. Sellaisen hankkeen hyöty/kustannus-suhde pesee mennen tullen kaikkien tiehankeiden kannattavuuden.

Mutta tällaisia vaihtoehtolaskelmia ei koskaan tehdä. Lähtökohta kun on, että autoliikenteen kapasiteettia on PAKKO rakentaa lisää, ellei se ole yksinkertaisesti mahdotonta.

Tämän olen nähnyt käytännössä sekä Herttoniemen liikenneympyrän että Itäväylän ja Kehä 1:n risteysten saneeraussuunnitelmissa. Herttoniemen budjetti on noin 90 M ja ratikkayhteyden 120 M. Herttoniemeä perustellaan liikennemäärillä, joissa oletetaan, ettei ratikalla ole mitään vaikutusta autoliikenteen matkatuotokseen. Olen esittänyt ks-lautakunnassa, että ensin tehdään ratikka ja katsotaan, miten liikennemäärät kehittyvät ja vasta sitten pannaan rahaa autoiluun. Ei käy, vaan pitää tehdä toisin päin!

Itäväylän kanssa esitin, että tulee tutkia ensin, miten liikennemääriin voidaan vaikuttaa joukkoliikennettä kehittämällä. Esim. kehämäistä palvelua perustamalla, jotta kehämäiselle autoilulle on vaihtoehto. Ei ollut mahdollista, sillä pari kolme vuotta sitten Raidejokerikin oli yli 20 vuoden päässä. Risteysjärjestelyjen hinta tässäkin luokkaa 70 M ja lisäksi avoimet kysymykset estivät asemakaavan mukaisen kävely-yhteyden eilen avatun Prisman ja Itäkeskuksen välillä. Eli siirtyminen näiden välillä tapahtuu vain autolla ja kuormittaa risteyskokonaisuutta.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Omalla mutu-kokemuksellani lisäisin pari juttua tähän keskusteluun. Käytettyäni ahkerasti esim. Wienissä ja Münchenissä ratikkaa (Wienissä paljon 43 ja 44), olen todennut mielenkiintoisen asian: kuljettajat ajavat kovempaa ja "agressiivisemmin". Ja siis nyt *ei*  ole kyse liikennevaloasioista, vaan siitä, että jos lähdetään vaikkapa Hesperian puistosta liikkeelle, niin joskus kuski ottaa kunnon vauhdit, mutta joskus nynny ja vetelä kuski ajaa niin hiljaa, että 40km/h ajavat autot suhahtavat ohitse. Eli ehdotukseni olisinkin, että kuskit ohjeistettaisiin ajamaan "suorilla" kovaa. Aikataulut voisivat olla viitteellisiä ja jos kehittyneempää tekniikkaa olisi käytössä, pysäkkinäyttö voisi päivittyä, jos ratikka tulisikin nopeammin. Pasiuksenkadulla, Hämeentiellä ja Manskulla voisi aivan hyvin päästellä tietyissä paikoissa jopa 60-80km/h ainakin hetkittäin. Olen 100% varma, että lopettamalla vetelä ajotyyli esim. nelosen matka-ajasta Skattalta Munkkaan saataisin varmasti 2-3min heti pois.

Sitten liikennevaloihin. Suomessa suhtautuminen liikenneturvallisuusasioihin on holhoava ja hysteerinen. Yhdessä asiassa ollaan tarkkana: autoilla oltava tilaa.
Koska ymmärrykseni mukaan tietä ylitettäessä jk-valot täytyy olla koko matkalta, voitaisiin lakimuutoksella jo helpottaa paljon: miksi ratikkakiskojen yli täytyy olla valot? Miten on mahdollista, että esim  Fritz Tarnow asemalla Frankfurtissa ihmiset osaavat mennä raiteiden yli ílman valoja ja ongelmia. Ajatelkaa sama tilanne Hesperian tai Finlandia-talon pysäkillä: ratikka tulee paikalle, kuski lyö ripeästi luukut kiinni ja ottaa agressiivisen kiihdytyksen kohti pohjoista. Jos jk-tulee, ratikka odottaa. Samaan aikaan autoille voi olla punainen tai vihreä, who cares.
Eli siis vain *ajoratojen yli valot*.
Vaikka Manskulta saa kääntyä Hesperiankadulle, voisi ratikka ajaa suoraan, jos autoja ei tule, ratikkavalot pois siitä ja monesta muustakin kohtaa. Manskun ja Hesarin risteys toki tarvitsee valot. Eli aitaamalla, korottamalla, ottamalla valoja pois ja lopettamalla hysteerinen uikutus siitä, että jalankulkijavalot pitää olla aina kiskojen yli saadaan jo paljon. Kun vielä kuskit oppivat reippaan, hiukka agressiivisemman ajotyylin, paranee.

----------


## Jusa

> Kun vielä kuskit oppivat reippaan, hiukka agressiivisemman ajotyylin, paranee.


Jaa, että 2 minuutin takia kaikki tuo liikenneturvallisuudesta pois.
Ei kiitos. Ei minulla ainakiin niin kiirettä ole, ei julkisella eikä omallakaan.

Jalankulkijoiden tarvevaloilla voidaan parantaa vaunujen liikkumista tyyliin Kansallismuseo ja Lasipalatsi

----------


## risukasa

Aikataulua, jonka kuljettaja päättää ajokahvan liikkeillään, ei voida näyttää Reittioppaassa edellisenä päivänä kun matkustaja suunnittelee kulkemisiaan. Sen takia on oltava aikataulut, jotka on laskettu keskimäärin saavutettavissa oleviksi ja joiden edellä ei ajeta. Helsingin raitioverkko on niin haavoittuvainen ulkopuoliselle häiriölle, ettei kireistä aikatauluista tule mitään, ne johtavat vain jatkuviin oikaisemisiin, mikä luonnolisesti on erittäin surkeaa matkustajapalvelua.

----------


## ess

> Eli ehdotukseni olisinkin, että kuskit ohjeistettaisiin ajamaan "suorilla" kovaa.
> 
> Kun vielä kuskit oppivat reippaan, hiukka agressiivisemman ajotyylin, paranee.


Ajeleppa itse tuolla spurgujen ja muutenkin liikennevaloista mitään välittämättömien ihmisten seassa kovempaa. Otathan huomioon myös autoilijat, jotka eivät ota huomioon sinua.

----------


## j-lu

->Onko kukaan laskenut, että kuinka pitkään kestää jonkun tietyn linjan reitti 50 km/h vauhdilla kiihdytyksineen ja pysähdyksineen täysillä liikennevaloetuuksilla?

Eli siis kiinnostaa, mikä olisi linjan teoreettinen nopeus ja kuinka paljon se on nykyistä aikataulun mukaista nopeutta nopeampi?

Voisihan tuon itsekin, muttei viitsi, jos joku on jo vaivan nähnyt  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> Kun vielä kuskit oppivat reippaan, hiukka agressiivisemman ajotyylin, paranee.


Ajoaikojen nopeuttaminen ei todellakaan saa perustua aggressiviseen, liikenneturvallisuutta vaarantavaan ajotapaan. Tällainen toiminta lisäisi paitsi onnettomuuksia toisten osapuolien kanssa, myös loukkaantumisia vaunussa. Seurauksena olisi esim. tiukkoja jarrutuksia, jolloin vaunussa matkustajien kaatumisriski kasvaa.

Erilaiset onnettomuudet taas aiheuttavat sen, että jää ajamatta osa vuorosta ja kalustoa on korjaamolla eikä linjaliikenteessä. Tilanne ei taida paljon palvella ratioliikenteen nopeuttamista tai aikataulussa pysymistä. Lisäksi onnettomuus raitioliikenteessä vaikuttaa pahimmillaan kaikkiin muidenkin vuorojen aikataulussa pysymiseen.

Aikataulu tai liikenteen nopeuttaminen ei ikinä saa mennä yli liikenneturvallisuuden = ihmisten on selvittävä liikenteessä hengissä ja loukkaantumatta.

Koita Kolli keksiä muita keinoja raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi.

----------


## Kolli

Arvasin taas, että "liikenneturvallisuus" nousee teemaksi. No, jos asiaan ei puututa, raitioliikenne on tuhoon tuomittu. Liikennevaloetuudet ovat tottakait tärkeä juttu, mutta omassa viestissäni puutuin pariin ongelmakohtaan. Tuskinpa liikenneturvallisuutta vaarantaa, jos Paciuksenkadun suoralla, jossa kiskot ovat eristetetyt, vaunu ajaa huomattavasti kovempaa. Jo pieni, hiukan ripeämpi, mutta silti harkitseva ajotyyli voisi auttaa asiaa.

Kumma juttu, että Saksassa raitiotiekiskot voi ylittää ilman valoja ja Suomessakin aika monessa paikassa, mutta esim. on täysin mahdoton ajatus ottaa valot pois kiskojen välistä esim. Hesperian puiston kohdalla. 

Olen tehnyt mielenkiintoisen havainnon: hallivuorot ajetaan ripeästi ja kovin on ajotyyli erilainen ja ripeämpi, kun on vaihto tulossa, vaikka oltaisiin ajoissakin....

Mutta kun tällä hyperturvallisuusasenteella ollaan liikkeellä, niin pyörähän on se nopein vaihtoehto. 20 km/h pyöräily vie nopeammin ja varmemmin perille kuin hidas katuratikka, jossa vetelä kuski ei suorillakaan viitsi ottaa tehoa hiukan enemmän irti...

----------


## petteri

Keskustelussa raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisesta puhutaan usein täydellisistä liikennevaloetuuksista. 

Kannattaa kuitenkin huomioida, että täydelliset etuudet voivat olla olemassa vain yhdelle linjalle ja yhteen suuntaan. 

Otetaan esimerkiksi vaikka Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimtien risteys, täydelliset etuudet raitioliikenteelle on kyllä teoriassa mahdollista järjestää esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien suuntaan. Silloin linjojen 4, 7A/B ja 10 kulkua ko. risteyksessä voidaan nopeuttaa. 

Täydellisten etuuksien toteuttaminen kuitenkin vaatii, että jalankulkijat, muut kuin ensisijaisen liikennesuunnan ratikat, jalankulkijat, bussit ja autot antavat aina tilaa ensisijaisen suunnan liikenteelle. Käytännössä liikenne muihin suuntiin siis heikkenee.

Toki Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteys on ääriesimerkki, mutta aika suuri osa Helsingin raideliikenteen pahoista hidastuskohdista on kuitenkin hyvin vilkkaissa paikoissa, joissa on erilaista liikennettä moneen suuntaan eikä raitioliikenne pääliikennesuuntaan ole edes risteysten ainoaa joukkoliikennettä.

Jos raitioiikennettä halutaan merkittävästi nopeuttaa se vaatii käytännössä vilkkaimpien risteysten henkilöautoliikenteen läpäisykapasiteetin romauttamista niin että henkilöautoja kulkee risteyksistä auto tai kaksi vain silloin kun joukkoliikennettä ei ole ja silti täydelliset etuudet toimivat vain yhteen suuntaan.

----------


## hylje

Eikä poikittaisen henkilöautoliikenteen "romauttaminen" ole pelkästään huono juttu. Ilmastopolitiikka? Kapasiteettikysymykset? Autoilun tärkeys?

Mitä ennaltaodotettavammin kulkeva väline, sitä röyhkeämmin sen pitäisi voida kulkea sillä kaaoottisemmin kulkevat liikkujat (erityisesti jalankulkijat, sitten henkilöautoilijat ja edelleen ammattikuskit) voivat sopeutua siihen. Raitiovaunut ovat erittäin hyvin ennakoitavaa liikennettä: reitti on vuosia sitten muurattu tiehen ja kulkunopeus ja sen muutokset ovat tasaisia. Raitiovaunut siis loogisesti voisivat hyvin kulkea muuta liikennettä suuremmin huippunopeuksin ilman, että liikenneturvallisuus kärsisi -- raitiovaunun ei odotettaisi ottavan muita huomioon, joten muiden liikenteessä olijoiden pitää. Mutta kykeneeköö holhousyhteiskunta vastuulliseen liikenteeseen?

Tuskin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kannattaa kuitenkin huomioida, että täydelliset etuudet voivat olla olemassa vain yhdelle linjalle ja yhteen suuntaan.


Olet oikeassa, jos tätä yritetään Helsingin nykyisin aikatauluin. Kun vaunuja kulkee liian tiheään, niiden liikennevirrassa on tietenkin samat ongelmat kuin autoliikenteen virrassa (vuoroväli 25 sekuntia).

Selitys sille, miksi Keski-Euroopassa täydelliset liikenne-etuudet toimivat, on radan järkevässä vuorovälissä. Linjoja tuolla radalla saa olla useita, kunhan yhteenlaskettu vuoroväli on vähintään 2 minuuttia, jolloin risteysten valokierto on säädettävissä. Ja sitähän valoetuus vain tarkoittaa, ei muuta.

Paitsi sitä, että autoilijoille tulee risteyksiin enemmän kapasiteettia kuin ilman etuuksia. Sitähän vain sujuvalle joukkoliikenteelle kateelliset autoilijat eivät ymmärrä.

Antero

----------


## Samppa

> Olen tehnyt mielenkiintoisen havainnon: hallivuorot ajetaan ripeästi ja kovin on ajotyyli erilainen ja ripeämpi, kun on vaihto tulossa, vaikka oltaisiin ajoissakin....


Hallivuoroilla mahdolliset matkustajat sopivat istumaan, jolloin ajonopeutta voi ehkä säätää hieman erilaiseksi ilman, että matkustajaturvallisuus vaarantuu.
Toisaalta hallisivuilla on sattunut paljon onnettomuuksia tyhjällä vaunulla, jonka jälkeen vaunu on useita päiviä poissa liikenteestä. Jos sen vuoksi joku vuoro jää ajamatta, niin kehittyykö silloin raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen?

Edelleenkin jään ihmettelemään, että jonkun mielestä ajonopeus on tärkeämpää, kuin liikenteessä ehjänä ja hengissä selviäminen = turvallisuus.

Muista Kolli myös, että aggressivisemman ajotavan aiheuttamat konfliktit hidastavat sen vuoron ja kaikkien muidenkin ajoaikaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ->Onko kukaan laskenut, että kuinka pitkään kestää jonkun tietyn linjan reitti 50 km/h vauhdilla kiihdytyksineen ja pysähdyksineen täysillä liikennevaloetuuksilla?


On.

Exceliin tai muuhun taulukkolaskimeen on helppo tehdä taulukko vaikka jokaiselle linjalle erikseen. Yhteen soluun voi kirjoittaa kaavan, joka laskee kiihdytyksen, tasaisen nopeuden ajoajan ja hidastuksen sekä näiden summasta pysäkkivälin kokonaisajoajan. Kaava on aikalailla perusfysiikkaa eli liikeopin peruskaavoja.

Esimerkki tällaisesta laskelmasta löytyy Tramwestin aikataulusivulta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun vielä kuskit oppivat reippaan, hiukka agressiivisemman ajotyylin, paranee.


Mielestäni olet kyllä oikeilla jäljillä, mutta provokatiivinen ja kärkevä tapasi esittää asiat kääntyy usein itseään vastaan. Ehkä kannattaisi esittää asiat vähän varovaisemmin, jos haluaa niihin asiallista palautetta?

Moni kirjoittaja tuntuu pitävän ratikoiden nykyistä suurempia nopeuksia liikenneturvallisuusriskinä, mutta ei asia ole niin yksiselitteinen. Se, että ratikat matelevat pitkin Manskua 20 km/h, kun vieressä bussi ajaa ohi kuuttakymppiä, ei ole ratikoiden etu. Miksi siis näin on? Osittain tietysti siksi, että ratikat kiemurtelevat kuin käärmeet, kun kiskot eivät kulje suoraan, ja kaarteessa ratikan on ajettava hitaasti, vaikka olisi loivempikin kaarre. Mutta ei se selitä koko asiaa.

Kirjoitan nyt lähinnä Manskusta ja linjoista 4 ja 10, koska niiden tilanteen tunnen. Eiköhän perusasia kuitenkin ole yleistettävissä koko kaupunkiin.

Perusongelma on siinä, että aikataulut ovat löysät. Jos ajaa ihan normaalia reipasta vauhtia, ei mitenkään turvattoman lujaa, joutuu helposti aikataulusta edelle. Kun sitten on muutaman minuutin edellä, tulee LOK:sta kuljettajalle käsky pysyä aikataulussa. Ei saa ajaa etuajassa! Mitä siis tekee kuljettaja? Matelee Manskulla kahtakymppiä, ettei olisi aikataulusta edellä, ettei tulisi satikutia.

Vika ei ole kuljettajan. Eikä tietysti Lokinkaan, sehän on ihan selvä, ettei etuajassa pidä ajaa ja Lokin tehtävä on sitä valvoa. Mutta onko vika sitten aikatauluissa?

Väittäisin, että aikataulut ovat kyllä turhan löysät, mutta en silti syyttäisi siitä aikataulujen suunnittelijaa. Meidän liikenneolosuhteemme nyt vaan ovat ratikoille niin järkyttävän epäedulliset, että ajoaikojen, pysäkkiaikojen ja liikennevaloviiveiden hajonta kasvaa aivan liian suureksi. Sellaiseen ympäristöön on ihan oikeasti mahdotonta laatia aikatauluja, joiden noudattaminen olisi helppoa. Mikä on tällä kierroksella liian löysä, on ensi kierroksella liian tiukka. Eikä sitä voi etukäteen ennakoida.

Siksi on parempi tehdä liian löysä aikataulu, jota voi matelemalla noudattaa ja tarvittaessa kiriä normaalivauhdilla kiinni, kuin liian tiukka aikataulu, joka pakottaa hurjastelemaan silloin kun normaalivauhti ei riitä aikataulussa pysymiseen. Mieluummin 20 km/h turvallisesti kuin 60 km/h turvattomasti.

Mitä asialle sitten voisi tehdä lyhyellä tähtäimellä nykyisissä liikenneolosuhteissa? Eipä paljon mitään. Korkeintaan voisi kai tehdä niin, että luovutaan tästä "sekuntiaikataulusta", jossa Liva oikeasti kertoo kuljettajalle, kuinka monta sekuntia hän on aikataulusta edellä tai jäljessä. Jos kuljettajalla olisi vain päätepysäkin lähtöaika, jota noudattaa, niin se saattaisi loppujen lopuksi olla kokonaisuuden kannalta sujuvampaa. Silloin kuljettaja voisi aina ajaa liikenneolosuhteiden mukaista normaalivauhtia. 

Tuo edellyttäisi tietysti sitten vielä sen asian eliminoimista, että eri kuljettajat ajavat eri tyyleillä, kuka reippaammin ja kuka varovaisemmin. Niin tuo menee muuten myös metrossa, jossa liikenneolosuhteet ovat aivan erilaiset. Eli henkilökohtaista variaatiota on, eikä sitä kokonaan saa pois, kuljettaja kun kuitenkin on ihminen eikä yhdestä muotista valettu kone. Toki koulutuksella varmaan saisi yhdenmukaistustakin aikaiseksi.

----------


## petteri

> Selitys sille, miksi Keski-Euroopassa täydelliset liikenne-etuudet toimivat, on radan järkevässä vuorovälissä. Linjoja tuolla radalla saa olla useita, kunhan yhteenlaskettu vuoroväli on vähintään 2 minuuttia, jolloin risteysten valokierto on säädettävissä. Ja sitähän valoetuus vain tarkoittaa, ei muuta.


Suurimmassa osassa Helsingin ongelmaristeyksistä menee läpi paljon yli 30 joukkoliikenneyksikköä tunnissa. Ja eihän liikennettä voida suunnitella vain ratikoiden ehdoilla, bussienkin pitää liikkua.

Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksestä menee ruuhkatuntina läpi noin 120 raitiovaunua ja kuutisenkymmentä bussia. Eli noin 180 yksikköä tunnissa. Tuo on kuusinkertainen määrä verrattuna 30 yksikköön tunnissa, jolla etuudet toimivat.

Mannerheimintien ja Helsinginkadun risteyksestä menee ruuhkatuntina läpi noin 90 raitiovaunua, ehkä 150 paikallisbussia ja pitemmän matkan linja-autot lisäksi. Arviolta 300 joukkoliikenneyksikköä eli 10 kertaa liikaa toimiville etuuksille.

Toki täydelliset etuudet toimivat, kun liikennettä on murto-osa vilkkaiden risteyksien kuormituksesta.

----------


## jaywarp

> Perusongelma on siinä, että aikataulut ovat löysät. Jos ajaa ihan normaalia reipasta vauhtia, ei mitenkään turvattoman lujaa, joutuu helposti aikataulusta edelle. Kun sitten on muutaman minuutin edellä, tulee LOK:sta kuljettajalle käsky pysyä aikataulussa. Ei saa ajaa etuajassa! Mitä siis tekee kuljettaja? Matelee Manskulla kahtakymppiä, ettei olisi aikataulusta edellä, ettei tulisi satikutia.


Täällä on jotenkin hirttäydytty ajatukseen että aikataulut pitää pitää, vaikka nopeuden kustannuksella. Jopa niin että on parempi jättää pätkiä reitistä ajamatta, jos ei aikataulun mukaan pääse. Spåraa yritetään ajattaa kuin junaa vaikka liikenneympäristö on aivan erilainen.

Olisi parempi ottaa mallia vaikka Lontoosta, jossa mm. heilurilinjan 24 aikataulussa lukee että ruuhka-aikaan päättärillä käydään kääntymässä about 5 min. välein. 

http://www.londonbusroutes.net/times/024.pdf

----------


## risukasa

> Olisi parempi ottaa mallia vaikka Lontoosta, jossa mm. heilurilinjan 24 aikataulussa lukee että ruuhka-aikaan päättärillä käydään kääntymässä about 5 min. välein. 
> 
> http://www.londonbusroutes.net/times/024.pdf


Jos on Lontoon tasoinen asiakaspohja ja sitä kautta kannattavaa pitää joka linjalla 5min luokan vuoroväliä, niin tilanne on toinen. Samoin jos merkittävät risteämiset tapahtuvat eritasossa, voidaan vuoroväli pitää niin tiheänä ettei aikatauluja tarvita. Mutta meillä Helsingissä ei ole kumpaakaan etua puolellamme. Linjat 4 ja 10 joilla on Helsingin tihein vuoroväli ovat selvä negatiivinen esimerkki siitä ettei katuraitioliikennettä voida liikennöidä metrotyylisillä vuoroväleillä.

Mitä bussien kulkuun tulee, niin jokaisessa kaupunginosassa, missä bussien kulkutiheys on niin suuri, että linjat häiritsevät toisiaan, tulee bussilinjat muuttaa raitiolinjoiksi. Bussiliikenteen korvaaminen voitaisiin tällä hetkellä aloittaa linjaukselta Lauttasaari-Töölöntulli-Pasila-Vallila-Sörnäinen.

----------


## Albert

Ei varmaan kukaan "kaahailua" halua raitioliikenteeseen.
Minua vähän kokenutta hämmensi Wienissä raitiovaunujen vauhti kivikaupungissa keskellä katua. Ei mitään erikoisjärjestelyjä, mutta ilmeisesti "muut" osaavat ottaa vaunut huomioon.
Osuva vertaus lienee olisi, että kolmonen ajaisi Tehtaankatua sujuvasti 50 km/h ilman mitään "hätää ja panikointia" miltään taholta. :Smile:

----------


## Safka

>  jos lähdetään vaikkapa Hesperian puistosta liikkeelle, niin joskus kuski ottaa kunnon vauhdit, mutta joskus nynny ja vetelä kuski ajaa niin hiljaa, että 40km/h ajavat autot suhahtavat ohitse.


(Kumpaan suuntaan Hesperiasta?) Oopperan liikennevalot näkyvät Hesperian pysäkille asti. Kokenut kuljettaja tuntee valojen rytmin ja osaa ajankohdasta riippuen ajaa joko helkkarin kovaa tai seuraavalla kierroksella nynnytellä niin, että on risteyksessä valojen vaihtuessa. Vastaavia paikkoja on useita.




> Aikataulut voisivat olla viitteellisiä ja    pysäkkinäyttö voisi päivittyä, jos ratikka tulisikin nopeammin.


Mitenkäs asia nykyisin sitten on?




> Siksi on parempi tehdä liian löysä aikataulu, jota voi matelemalla noudattaa ja tarvittaessa kiriä normaalivauhdilla kiinni, kuin liian tiukka aikataulu, joka pakottaa hurjastelemaan silloin kun normaalivauhti ei riitä aikataulussa pysymiseen.


Yksi ratkaisu _nykytilanteessa_ olisi tehdä tiukat aikataulut mutta runsaammin päätepysäkkiaikaa. Siitä olisi se etu, että riuskat kuskit sitten voisivat ajaa "aggressiivisemmin" ja etuajassa ajo vähenisi kun taas vetelät kuskit omaa tahtiaan ehkä hiukan myöhässäkin tietäen, että päättärillä ajan saa tasattua. Noinhan oli muinoin.

----------


## Albert

> Yksi ratkaisu _nykytilanteessa_ olisi tehdä tiukat aikataulut mutta runsaammin päätepysäkkiaikaa. Siitä olisi se etu, että riuskat kuskit sitten voisivat ajaa "aggressiivisemmin"...


"Muinoin" Toukolassa asuneena muistan, että jotkut riuskat ajoivat tosi reippaasti Arabian (silloiselle) päättärille. Siellä oli kioski, jossa odotti kahvi, pulla ja kunnon röökitauko mukavasti istuen. Sitten oli toisen ääripään kuskeja tietenkin. Oppi jo naamasta tietämään, millaista kyytiä on odotettavissa.
Laitanpa (kaikkien kiusaksi) muistelon:
Kerrankin muinoin nousin myöhään Hakaniemestä kuutoseen, suunta Arabia. Sitten mentiin (pikku-Valmet).  Keppi pysyi "kaakossa" koko ajan. Vauhtihan kovasti riippuu pyörien kuluneisuudesta. Tässä taisi olla uudehkot pyörät. Paavalin kirkon pysäkille asti mentiin pysähtymättä (nyk. Sturenkatu). Oli vauhdin hurmaa! Summerit surisivat, vastukset ylikuumenneet. Ei haittaa.
Toki tuolloin liikenne ja liikennevalojen määrä oli aivan jotain muuta kuin nykyään!
Pitää vielä lisätä, että koko matkalla ei ollut ensimmäistäkään vaaranpaikkaa!

----------


## risukasa

> Yksi ratkaisu _nykytilanteessa_ olisi tehdä tiukat aikataulut mutta runsaammin päätepysäkkiaikaa. Siitä olisi se etu, että riuskat kuskit sitten voisivat ajaa "aggressiivisemmin" ja etuajassa ajo vähenisi kun taas vetelät kuskit omaa tahtiaan ehkä hiukan myöhässäkin tietäen, että päättärillä ajan saa tasattua. Noinhan oli muinoin.


Lopputulos: Matkustajat kasaantuvat hitaampiin vuoroihin ja vaunut ketjuuntuvat. Hitaiden ja nopeiden vuorojen välit ovat vuorotellen tuplapitkiä ja vuorotellen nollassa. Vaunuja oikaistaan jatkuvasti, ja matkustajat ovat jatkuvassa epätietoisuudessa siitä, että pääseekö tällä vaunulla perille asti vai ei.

Lisäksi hitaat kuskit palkitaan varovaisuudestaan vielä sillä ettei päättärillä ehdi hengähtämään. Myöskään vaunun ajokelpoisuuden tarkastuksiin, löytötavaroiden etsintään, vikalappujen kirjoittamiseen ynnä muuhun päättäritoimintaan ei aika riitä.

Arabian pään tiukkuus on muuten totta edelleenkin, tosin varmaan lievempänä kuin ennen, koska kyllä sinne tuorekin kuski ehtii kun vähän keskittyy. Mutta vaatii kyllä ajamista joka on sääntöjen rajamailla.

----------


## Safka

> Lopputulos: Matkustajat kasaantuvat hitaampiin vuoroihin ja vaunut ketjuuntuvat.


Nykytilanne: matkustajat kasaantuvat hitaampiin vuoroihin koska se riuska kuski on jo mennyt. Ja vaunut ketjuuntuvat.
Täsmennän hieman: kiristetään välipisteaikoja minuutilla-parilla mutta pidetään nykyinen kierrosaika ennallaan. Tällöin vähenee etuajassa ajo varsinkin linjan loppupäässä mutta muutoin ei tilanne muutu, koska:




> Lisäksi hitaat kuskit palkitaan varovaisuudestaan vielä sillä ettei päättärillä ehdi hengähtämään.


näinhän se on nykyisinkin.

----------


## Relayer

> Arabian pään tiukkuus on muuten totta edelleenkin, tosin varmaan lievempänä kuin ennen, koska kyllä sinne tuorekin kuski ehtii kun vähän keskittyy. Mutta vaatii kyllä ajamista joka on sääntöjen rajamailla.


Tuleeko Arabiassa aikataulun mukaan jäädä aikaa tauolle joka käynnillä? Havaintojeni mukaan vaunu ehtii kyllä usein pysähtyä muutamaksi minuutiksi. En toisaalta juurikaan tiedä, ehditäänkö siinä myös ruuhka-aikaan, mutta minusta Hämeentiellä seistään minuuttikaupalla liikennevaloissa ajankohdasta riippumatta.

Radan loppupätkällä, viimeisellä pitemmällä suoralla Kyläsaarenkadulta eteenpäin jotkut kuskit hurjastelevat mielellään, ehkä siksi että osuudella on nähtävästi hyvin pelaavat liikennevaloetuudet. Olen tosin kerran suojatien merkkinappia painamalla saanut hieman myöhään reagoineen Nr-vaunun kuskin pysähtymään äkillisesti Kokkosaarenkadun risteyksen liikennevaloihin.

----------


## risukasa

> Tuleeko Arabiassa aikataulun mukaan jäädä aikaa tauolle joka käynnillä?


Aikatauluissa on ajakohdasta riippuen 2-3 minuuttia seisomista Arabiassa. Hämeentien valot on 6/8:lla huomioitu aikataulussa aika tarkkaan. Sturenkadun sekä Kustaa Vaasan kadun risteykset aiheuttavat myöhästymisen, tai sanoisiko toisin päin, aikatauluissa ei ole tuon seudun hitautta huomioitu. Kyläsaarenkadun jälkeen menee sitten aikataulu vaan yksinkertaisesti liian nopeaksi. Jos pääsee ohittamaan pysäkkejä, niin onnistuu kutakuinkin nätisti, muuten ei.

Safkalle: Kyllä tällä hetkellä useimmilla linjoilla ehtii päättärillä hetken istumaan ihan nätilläkin ajolla. Poikkeuksia ovat lähinnä seiskat joilla koko kierroksen tasaus on vain 2-3 minuuttia, 6/8:n Arabian pää, sekä ysi, jolla on välillä Sturenkatu-Pasila mahdoton aikataulu ja Kolmikulmassa yleensä päättäriaika kuluu Yrjönkadulla vastavirtaan luoviessa.

----------


## GM 5

> Suurimmassa osassa Helsingin ongelmaristeyksistä menee läpi paljon yli 30 joukkoliikenneyksikköä tunnissa. Ja eihän liikennettä voida suunnitella vain ratikoiden ehdoilla, bussienkin pitää liikkua.


Niin, siis juuri tuosta syystä Antero kirjoittikin viestiin, josta lainasit, että vuorovälejä pitää venyttää samalla kun vaunukoko kasvaa. Silloin myös risteyksien ylikuormitusta saadaan vähennettyä ja valoetuudet toimimaan.

Argumenttisi on oikeutettu nykytilanteessa mutta juuri kuten Antero vastasikin, vuorovälin ei tule olla niin tiheä kuin mahdollista vaan niin tiheä kuin on tarpeen ja on järkevää.

Sitäpaistsi monessa risteyksessä, joissa ei päästä edes tuohon 30 joukkoliikenneajoneuvoon per tunti, ei saada etuuksia toimimaan vaikka se siellä olisikin erittäin helppoa.

Budapestissa ajetaan Bulevardilinjalla 4/6 ruuhka-aikaan minuutin välein 54 metriä pitkillä vaunuilla. Helsingissä 10min vuoroväli 30-40 metrisillä vaunuilla olisi sopiva monellakin linjalla.

Minusta nimim. Kollin "agressiivinen" ajotyyli on ehkä tulkittu nyt väärin. Käyttäisin ehkä sanaa "aktiivinen" ajotyyli. Niin kuin Kolli jo kirjoittikin: jotkut (siis ei kaikki) kuljettajat ajavat melko passiivisesti. Minustakin jotkin kuljettajat voisivat soittokelloa ja torvea käyttää useammin. Ei tarvitse änkemällä änkeä jos ratikan etuoikeus vietiin, mutta kyllä siitä ärähtää voi. On kunnioitettava Helsingin raitiovaunukuljettajia, että näin sekasortoisessa ja raitiovaunuvastaisessa liikenneympäristössä he pystyvät tekemään työnsä.

Olen monessa Saksalaisessa, Sveitsissä ja Itävaltalaisessa kaupungissa huomannut, että soittokelloa käytetään ihan jo ennakoivasti varoittamaan vaunun tulosta pysäkille tai kun vaunu ajaa toisen vaunun takaa ohitse pysäkeillä tai kun ylitetään ruuhkaisaa risteystä jne. Näin ehkä saadaan autoilijat ja jalankulkijat huomioimaan raitiovaunut ehkä jonkin verran paremmin.

----------


## petteri

> Niin, siis juuri tuosta syystä Antero kirjoittikin viestiin, josta lainasit, että vuorovälejä pitää venyttää samalla kun vaunukoko kasvaa. Silloin myös risteyksien ylikuormitusta saadaan vähennettyä ja valoetuudet toimimaan.


Yksikkökoon kasvattamisella on on rajansa. Esimerkiksi Mannerhemintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksestä menee 180 joukkoliikenneyksikköä ruuhkatuntina ja linjojakin on kymmenkunta. Toisaalta 30 yksikköä risteyksessä ruuhkatuntina olisi toimiva määrä kunnon etuuksille. 

30 joukkoliikenneyksikköä tunnissa tarkoittaisi noille 10 linjalle jokaiselle keskimäärin 40 minuutin vuoroväliä.  Kuinkahan tyytyväisiä Munkkiniemessä oltaisiin, kun vaikka linjalla neljä menisi aina puolen tunnin välein suunnilleen 120 meträ pitkä ratikka, jolla kyllä olisi täydelliset etuudet.

----------


## GM 5

Se, että Helsingissä on risteyksiä, joilla täydellisiä joukkoliikenteen etuuksia kaikille linjoille ja ajoneuvoille ei saada aikaiseksi on tietenkin selvää. 




> Yksikkökoon kasvattamisella on on rajansa.


Minusta 20 metriä pitkissä vaunuissa on melko paljon varaa pidentää. Se ei myöskään ole mielipidekysymys vaan tosiasia. Kuten juuri kirjoitin, Budapestissa ajetaan 54 metriä pitkillä vaunuilla. Siellä matkustajamäärät ovat tietenkin eri luokkaa kuin Helsingissä, joten 30-40 metriä pitkät vaunut olisivat melko sopivia Helsinkiin.

Munkkiniemessä oltaisiin varmaan aika tyytyväisiä, jos siellä ajaisi raitiovaunulinja joka ei pysähtyisi joka kymmenes metri ja jonka vaunuihin mahtuisi vähän enemmän kuin noin 150 matkustajaa. Eikä pelkästään Munkkiniemessä vaan muuallakin.

----------


## jaywarp

> Jos on Lontoon tasoinen asiakaspohja ja sitä kautta kannattavaa pitää joka linjalla 5min luokan vuoroväliä, niin tilanne on toinen. Samoin jos merkittävät risteämiset tapahtuvat eritasossa, voidaan vuoroväli pitää niin tiheänä ettei aikatauluja tarvita. Mutta meillä Helsingissä ei ole kumpaakaan etua puolellamme. Linjat 4 ja 10 joilla on Helsingin tihein vuoroväli ovat selvä negatiivinen esimerkki siitä ettei katuraitioliikennettä voida liikennöidä metrotyylisillä vuoroväleillä.


Käytännössä Helsingissäkin 65A+66A ajetaan Lauttasaaresta Koskelantielle ruuhka-aikaan n. 5-6min vuorovälillä.  Ja jos nykyinen systeemi linjoilla 4 ja 10 ei toimi, kannataisiko kokeilla jotain uutta, muualla toimivaa ratkaisua?

Lontoossa ajellaan myös 30min vuoroväliä ilman aikatauluja. Kyse on ehkä siitä että kansa on totutettu elämään ilman tarkkaa aikataulua. Tai sitten siellä on huomattu että on turha yrittää hallita systeemiä, jossa on liikaa hallitsemattomia muuttujia. Kalustokin on tehokkaammin käytössä, kun ei tarvitse varata aikaa tyhjäkäynnille päättärillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minustakin jotkin kuljettajat voisivat soittokelloa ja torvea käyttää useammin. Ei tarvitse änkemällä änkeä jos ratikan etuoikeus vietiin, mutta kyllä siitä ärähtää voi. On kunnioitettava Helsingin raitiovaunukuljettajia, että näin sekasortoisessa ja raitiovaunuvastaisessa liikenneympäristössä he pystyvät tekemään työnsä.


Tästä olen sataprosenttisesti samaa mieltä.

----------


## ess

Torvella ja varsinkaan soittokellolla ei vaan yleensä ole minkäänlaista vaikutusta muihin tien käyttäjiin. Turha sitä on melusaastetta aiheuttaa kun kukaan ei siitä hyödy.

----------


## risukasa

> Lontoossa ajellaan myös 30min vuoroväliä ilman aikatauluja. Kyse on ehkä siitä että kansa on totutettu elämään ilman tarkkaa aikataulua. Tai sitten siellä on huomattu että on turha yrittää hallita systeemiä, jossa on liikaa hallitsemattomia muuttujia. Kalustokin on tehokkaammin käytössä, kun ei tarvitse varata aikaa tyhjäkäynnille päättärillä.


Vähän kummastelen kyllä moisen joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta. Puolen tunnin pysäkillä istuskelu on nimittäin ikävää vaikka tietäisikin vaunun saapumisajan. Jos aikaa ei edes voi arvailla, niin aika turhauttavaa touhua. Lisäksi tuo vain korostaisi sitä isojen pysäkkien ongelmaa, että matkustajat säntäävät nelosovelle jatkuvana jonona, jota on lähes mahdotonta saada poikki niin että ehditään valosta läpi.

Helsingin raitiovaunujen pilli- ja kellovalikoimaa pitäisi lisätä. Pitäisi löytyä ainakin kunnon rautatietyfoni, että vaunun ääni erottuu autoista. Tällainen oli 162:ssa aikaisemmin, pidin siitä kovasti. Myös mannejen sähäkkä soittokello pitäisi lisätä muihin vaunutyyppeihin. Olisi siis neljä äänimerkkiä mistä valita: Torvi karkea/kimeä, kello äänekäs/hiljainen.

----------


## jaywarp

> Vähän kummastelen kyllä moisen joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta. Puolen tunnin pysäkillä istuskelu on nimittäin ikävää vaikka tietäisikin vaunun saapumisajan. Jos aikaa ei edes voi arvailla, niin aika turhauttavaa touhua.


Kyllähän bussin saapumisajan voi tuolloinkin arvioida. Laskee vain aina n*30min edellisestä ilmoitetusta lähtöajasta. 

Eikä noissakaan koko päivää ajeta satunnaisella vuorovälillä. Muutaman tunnin välein on täsmällinen lähtöaika. Todennäköisesti silloin tuodaan tankattu kalusto linjalle ja tasataan välit uusilla busseilla.

Minun mielestäni tuo on parempi tapa kuin pakottaa kuskit hidastelemaan tai seisottamaan täyttä lastia tasauspysäkeillä.

----------


## Kolli

Osallistun nyt vielä hiukan tähän keskusteluun, vaikka se onkin varmaan turhaa.

Perusongelmani on se, että en kuulu palstan sertifioituun asiantuntijaklaaniin ja näin ollen kaikki sanomani on lähtökohtaisesti väärää. Palstan "jumalat" eivät ole puolellani ja näin ollen minulle suodaan silloin tällöin irtopiste. Onneksi minua ei vaivaa oikeassaolemisen tauti kuten monia, minulle tärkeintä on itse substanssi.
Täytyy vaan sanoa, että en tästäkään viestiketjusta löydä mitään sellaista provosoivaa, joka veisi jonkun yöunet tai herkistäisi herkän hipiän kyynelille.

Olen nyt sitten kuin kokoomus: Anteeksi (että siis anteeksi vaan, vaikka en tiedä miksi, mutta silti anteeksi).

En itse ole ollut ehdottamassa kaahailua, vaan ripeää ja reipasta ajotyyliä. Se ei vaaranna kenenkään liikenneturvallisuutta, vaan on turvallinen mutta ripeä. Koska sitä ei ole sen tieteellisemmin määritelty, en siitä voi enempää kertoa.  Ne jotka tietävät mitä tarkoitan: Käsi ylös.
Itse koin sen eilen 615T:n kyydissä. Kuski otti kunnon kiihdytykset, ajoi silti silmämääräisesti arvioiden rajoitusten mukaan, jarrutus/kiihdytys ei nykinyt ja olimme n.30min keskustassa lentoasemalta tultaessa. Liikennettä oli normaalisti.

Ratikoiden osalta kannatan sitä, että asiaan puututaan kokonaisvaltaisesti, motto olkoon "puroista virta". Eli kertauksena vielä:

1) *Paljon puhuttuja liikennevaloetuuksia lisää*

2) *"Turhia valoja" pois*. Eli kun täällä kysyttiin Hesperiasta, niin kummastakin pysäkin päästä raitiotien ylittävät valot pois, autotiellä entinen tilanne. Eli kun ratikka tulee jommasta kummasta suunnasta, niin kuski voi otettuaan matkustajat kyytiin ainakin oopperan suuntaan mentäessä ottaa reippaat kaasut.

3) *Viitteellisyyttä aikatauluihin*. Esimerkki Wien: aikataulussa saattaa lukea, että joku linja ajaa vaikka 13-16 välillä n. 3-5min välein.

4)* Ei nysväämistä ja arpomista pysäkeillä*. Kuskien keskustelut minimiin, nopeasti takki naulaan ja menoksi. Töölöstä lähdettäessä vauhti menee usein mateluksi keskustan suuntaan mentäessä kun kuski vaihtuu. Samoin *lässytys* asiakkaiden kanssa minimiin. Asiakkaille pitää voida sanoa, että "keskityn ajamiseen".

5) *Lipunmyynti pois* Nysväykseen kolikoiden kanssa kuluu tuhottomasti aikaa ja asiakkaat lässyttävät liikaa. Automaatti mallia Saksa joka vaunuun, jos automaatti on rikki, automaatissa on kirkas keltainen tarra kolmella kielellä, joka kertoo "JOS TÄMÄ AUTOMAATTI ON RIKKI, OSTA LIPPU KULJETTAJALTA. AUTOMAATIN TOIMIMATTOMUUS EI VAPAUTA LIPUNOSTOVELVOLLISUUDESTA".
Samassa yhteydessä sms-lipun ohjeet "A 1....."

6)* Reipas ajotyyli*. Turvallisuus huomioon ottaen kunnon kaasut suorilla ja reippaat lähdöt.

Yleisesti totean keskustelun pohjalta, että Wienissä huomaa miten homma toimii. Siellä ratikat otetaan huomioon ja mainitsemassani Frankfurtissa ei ole ongelmaa kun U-Bahn on pysäkillä Fritz Tarnow-asemalla. Kun matkustajat ovat kyydissä, U-Bahnille (u1, u2, u3) on aina vihreä ja juna kaasuttaa eristetyllä radalla kohti keskustaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkiksi Mannerhemintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksestä menee 180 joukkoliikenneyksikköä ruuhkatuntina ja linjojakin on kymmenkunta. ... 30 joukkoliikenneyksikköä tunnissa tarkoittaisi noille 10 linjalle jokaiselle keskimäärin 40 minuutin vuoroväliä.


Mutta 180 yksikössä kulkeva matkustajamäärä sekä matkustajien reitit eivät edellytä 180 yksikköä. Nyt on niin, koska linjaston rakenne perustuu bussin pieneen yksikkökokoon. Vierekkäisiltä ja peräkkäisiltä alueilta tulee kultakin oma bussilinja, koska bussi täytty muutamalla pysäkillä. Kun käytetään ratikkaa, jonka kapasiteetti on 34 kertaa bussin kapasiteetti, yksi ratikkalinja hoitaa 34 bussilinjaa ja keskustaan tulevien yksikköjen määrä laskee vastaavasti. Palvelun vuoroväli on kuitenkin yksittäiselle käyttäjälle ennallaan. Etuuden mahdollisuus puolestaan kompensoi kasvavaa pysäkkimäärää.

Myös keskutan päässä voidaan toimia siten, että kevennetään yksittäisen reitin kuormaa. Kaikkien linjojen pistäminen yhteen risteykseen ei ole viisasta. Kaksi samansuuntaista rataa parin korttelin etäisyydellä jakaa vuoromäärää sekä parantaa palvelun kattavuutta. Siis win-win-tilanne. 

Ei ole sattuma, että muutamissa kaupungeissa keskusta-alueella on vain raideliikennettä ja bussien tehtävä on hoitaa esikaupunkialueiden ohuet matkustajavirrat. Kyse on yksinkertaisesti katuverkon kapasiteetin tehokkaasta käytöstä.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Tuskinpa NrI tai NrII on 3-4 bussin kapasiteetin veroinen. Jos nykybussin maksimi kohtuullisella matkustusmukavuudella on 60-70 henkeä, niin yksi ratikkako vetää yli 200 henkeä? Tai ehkä vetää, kenellä on vielä kivaa.

Voitaisiin tehdä yksinkertainen koe: otetaan kaikkien Manskua liikennöivien ratikkalinjojen vuorotarjonnasta 30%-50% pois. Mitä veikkaatte, millainen palaute tulee?

----------


## kuukanko

> Perusongelmani on se, että en kuulu palstan sertifioituun asiantuntijaklaaniin ja näin ollen kaikki sanomani on lähtökohtaisesti väärää.


Eipä tällä palstalla ole mitään sertifioitua asiantuntijaklaania. Suurin osa jutustahan täällä on sellaista, että aidot asiantuntijat vain naureskelevat niille. Mutta jos kirjoitustyyli on sellainen mitä se sinulla on, niin ei tarvitse ihmetellä muiden käyttäjien negatiivista suhtautumista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onneksi minua ei vaivaa oikeassaolemisen tauti kuten monia, minulle tärkeintä on itse substanssi.


Juuri näin sen pitääkin olla. Joten ei liene myöskään tärkeätä pohtia, keitä ovat monet.




> 3) *Viitteellisyyttä aikatauluihin*. Esimerkki Wien: aikataulussa saattaa lukea, että joku linja ajaa vaikka 13-16 välillä n. 3-5min välein.


Wien ei ole ainoa paikka. Olen nähnyt vastaavia aikatauluja varsin monissa kaupungeissa.

Muistaakseni sekä Budapestin että Prahan metroissa on laiturin etupäässä kello, joka laskee aikaa edellisen junan lähdöstä. Kuljettaja käyttää tätä siihen, että hän lähtee asemalta sitten, kun vuoroväli tulee täyteen.

Tämä on yksinkertaisesti hyvä, yksinkertainen ja toimiva keino pitää vuoroväli ja välttää sumppuuntuminen. Systeemi toimii hyvin silloin, kun vuoroväli on niin lyhyt (enintään 6 minuuttia), etteivät matkustajat enää toimi aikataulun perusteella. Miksi siis liikenteenkään silloin pitäisi toimia muuten kuin pitämällä vuoroväli oikeana, jotta tarjottu kapasiteetti pysyy oikeana myös.

Matkustajan kannalta tilanne on hyvä sikäli, että palvelutasolupaus vuorovälin osalta ei muutu kuin sen yhden vuoron kohdalla, joka jostain syystä jää myöhään. Operaattorin kannalta systeemi edellyttää, että pääteasemalla on pelivaraa, jolla myöhäänjäänti on kompensoitavissa ja kalustokierto korjattavissa. Eli pitkä vuoroväli ei saa jäädä kiertämään.

Antero

----------


## Nrg

Minua askarruttaa vain tilanne, jossa vaikkapa linjat 4 ja 10 kulkisivat 10 min vuorovälillä ja etuuksilla varustettuina. Tämä tarkoittaisi siis 5 min vuoroväliä Töölön tullilta eteenpäin. Jos kuitenkin haluaisi kulkea välin Munkka - Tarkk'ampujankatu, niin eikö silloin vaihtoaika olisi pakosti 5 min? Yleisestihän tilanne olisi varmasti parempi nykyiseen verrattuna, ja vaihtoajaksikin tuo taitaa olla valitettavasti hyvin pieni kun ottaa huomioon koko YTV-alueen, mutta onko vastaavaa ongelmaa ratkaistu Euroopan muissa (paremmissa) ratikkajärjestelmissä? Esimerkkivälillehän tuskin on kovasti matkustajia, mutta yleisesti vastaavat tilanteet?

----------


## Kolli

Kuukanko se siellä isän oikeudella taas ojentaa. Kumosit itse vastauksesi. Väitit, ettei asiantuntijaklaania ole ja toisaalta kerroit asiantuntijoiden naureskelevan täällä.
Olinhan taas valtavan epäasiallinen ja provosoiva, kun ehdotin liikennevalojen vähentämistä yms, joka käy kirjoituksestani ilmi. Eikö kaunokirjallinen kriteeri täyttynyt vai mistä kiikastaa, kun jopa liikennevalojen poistaminen on epäasiallista. Kyllä minulta nyt meni päivä pilalle, kun kaltaisesi asiantuntija nuhteli minua niin asiantuntijamaisesti, että ei pystynyt spesifioimaan, mitä olen taas tehnyt väärin.

----------


## ess

> 4)* Ei nysväämistä ja arpomista pysäkeillä*. Kuskien keskustelut minimiin, nopeasti takki naulaan ja menoksi. Töölöstä lähdettäessä vauhti menee usein mateluksi keskustan suuntaan mentäessä kun kuski vaihtuu. Samoin *lässytys* asiakkaiden kanssa minimiin. Asiakkaille pitää voida sanoa, että "keskityn ajamiseen".


Jossain välissä se penkki, peilit, rahastuslaite ja renki yms. pitää säätää. Joko pienessä liikkeessä tai sitten jäädään seisomaan paikalleen niin kauaksi aikaa että kaikki on kohdallaan.




> 5) *Lipunmyynti pois* Nysväykseen kolikoiden kanssa kuluu tuhottomasti aikaa ja asiakkaat lässyttävät liikaa. Automaatti mallia Saksa joka vaunuun, jos automaatti on rikki, automaatissa on kirkas keltainen tarra kolmella kielellä, joka kertoo "JOS TÄMÄ AUTOMAATTI ON RIKKI, OSTA LIPPU KULJETTAJALTA. AUTOMAATIN TOIMIMATTOMUUS EI VAPAUTA LIPUNOSTOVELVOLLISUUDESTA".
> Samassa yhteydessä sms-lipun ohjeet "A 1....."


Joko kuljettaja myy lippuja tai ei. Jos kuljettajalla on kuitenkin kassa mukana, matkustajat vaativat että voivat ostaa lipun häneltä koska automaattia on liian vaikeaa käyttää.




> 6)* Reipas ajotyyli*. Turvallisuus huomioon ottaen kunnon kaasut suorilla ja reippaat lähdöt.


Lähtöjen "reippautta" rajoittaa oleellisesti vaunujen tekniset ominaisuudet. Tässä suhteessa Variobahn on pahin kun se "miettii" aina pari sekuntia ennen kuin suostuu lähtemään liikkeelle. Sitäpaitsi, raitiovaunu ei kaasuta. Vai missä olet nähnyt polttomoottorikäyttöisen vaunun?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuukanko se siellä isän oikeudella taas ojentaa. Kumosit itse vastauksesi. Väitit, ettei asiantuntijaklaania ole ja toisaalta kerroit asiantuntijoiden naureskelevan täällä.


Eiköhän kuukanko tarkoittanut todellisilla asiantuntijoilla esm. HKL:n, VR:n ym palveluksessa olevia virkamiehiä. Jotka eivät sitä paitsi ole foorumin jäseniä.

----------


## ultrix

> Kuukanko se siellä isän oikeudella taas ojentaa. Kumosit itse vastauksesi. Väitit, ettei asiantuntijaklaania ole ja toisaalta kerroit asiantuntijoiden naureskelevan täällä.


Käsitin itse Kuukankorven tarkoittaneen foorumin ulkopuolisia jl-asiantuntijoita, jotka eivät ole vaivautuneet/alentuneet liittyä tänne.

Mielestäni kuitenkin tämän foorumin taso on keskimäärin korkea, ja täällä on jäseninä useita ihan oikeita asiantuntijoita.

----------


## Kolli

Valitettavasti olen ilonpilaaja ja silloin tällöin tulen laskemaan foorumin tasoa.
Yrittäkää kestää.

Tiedän, että ratikka ei kaasuta. Viestini pääsanoma oli, että kun tehdään paljon sinänsä pieniä toimenpiteitä, sillä alkaa olla vaikutusta.
Lipunmyynti-ideani perustuu siihen,  että jos laite on rikki, niin kuljettajalla on "varakassa" äärimmäisiä tilanteita varten. Eli jos tekstari ei toimi, eikä automaatti, sinisellä sedällä edessä on vielä mahis myydä lippu. Muutoksiahan ei vaadita, lipunmyyntitiski yms voidaan jättää paikalleen ja kuljettaja voi kieltäytyä myymästä lippuja kun automaatti toimii. Ehdotin asiaa myös HKL:n pomolle Matti Lahdenrannalle sähköpostissani.

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta 180 yksikössä kulkeva matkustajamäärä sekä matkustajien reitit eivät edellytä 180 yksikköä. Nyt on niin, koska linjaston rakenne perustuu bussin pieneen yksikkökokoon. Vierekkäisiltä ja peräkkäisiltä alueilta tulee kultakin oma bussilinja, koska bussi täytty muutamalla pysäkillä. Kun käytetään ratikkaa, jonka kapasiteetti on 34 kertaa bussin kapasiteetti, yksi ratikkalinja hoitaa 34 bussilinjaa ja keskustaan tulevien yksikköjen määrä laskee vastaavasti. Palvelun vuoroväli on kuitenkin yksittäiselle käyttäjälle ennallaan. Etuuden mahdollisuus puolestaan kompensoi kasvavaa pysäkkimäärää.
> 
> Myös keskutan päässä voidaan toimia siten, että kevennetään yksittäisen reitin kuormaa. Kaikkien linjojen pistäminen yhteen risteykseen ei ole viisasta. Kaksi samansuuntaista rataa parin korttelin etäisyydellä jakaa vuoromäärää sekä parantaa palvelun kattavuutta. Siis win-win-tilanne.


Tuo esimerkiksi otettu 180:n yksikön risteys lienee Helsingin vilkkaimmin liikennöity, joten se ei ylipäänsä ole pätevä argumentti suuntaan taikka toiseen liikennevaloetuuksista puhuttaessa. Se että yhdessä, kahdessa tai vaikka kuudessa risteyksessä ei pystytä etuuksia raitiovaunuille järjestämään, ei tarkoita etteikö niissä kaikissa lopuissa risteyksissä voisi etuudet järjestää. Tai edes yrittää.

Toinen asia sitten on, että miksi näitä pullonkauloja pitää olla. Miksi kaikkien linjojen pitää kulkea Lasipalatsin tai Rautatieaseman pysäkkien kautta? Miksi Mannerheimintietä pitää tulla suurimman osan matkaa kolmella tai useammalla linjalla? Varsinkin nuo kierrosta kulkevat seiskan ja kolmosen voisi siirtää pois ruuhkaisimmilta reiteiltä palvelemaan uusia alueita. Keskustan raitiotieverkon kattavuutta saataisiin kasvatettua suhteellisen paljon rakentamalla verrattain vähän. Muutama sata metriä kiskoa Fredrikinkadulle tekisi paljon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö kaunokirjallinen kriteeri täyttynyt vai mistä kiikastaa, kun jopa liikennevalojen poistaminen on epäasiallista. Kyllä minulta nyt meni päivä pilalle, kun kaltaisesi asiantuntija nuhteli minua niin asiantuntijamaisesti, että ei pystynyt spesifioimaan, mitä olen taas tehnyt väärin.


Lainauksen ensimmäisen virkkeen jälkeen tuskin tarvitsee erikseen perustella, mikä kirjoitustyylissäsi ei miellytä useimpia. Pointtisi menisivät paremmin perille, jos ne eivät hukkuisi provoihin, näsäviisasteluun ja marttyyrin esittämiseen.

----------


## petteri

> Tuo esimerkiksi otettu 180:n yksikön risteys lienee Helsingin vilkkaimmin liikennöity, joten se ei ylipäänsä ole pätevä argumentti suuntaan taikka toiseen liikennevaloetuuksista puhuttaessa. Se että yhdessä, kahdessa tai vaikka kuudessa risteyksessä ei pystytä etuuksia raitiovaunuille järjestämään, ei tarkoita etteikö niissä kaikissa lopuissa risteyksissä voisi etuudet järjestää.


Olet tuossa ihan oikeassa. Ongelma-alueita ei ole paljon, mutta ongelmana on, että kaikki Helsingin ratikat kulkevat niistä läpi ja niitä on vaikea kiertää.

Tässä on minun listani etuuksien kannalta toivottomista alueista, ei niitä lukumääräisesti valtavasti ole, mutta niiden vaikutus liikennöinnin nopeuteen on merkittävä.

Mannerheimintie välillä Erottaja - Arkadiankatu (valtavasti ratikoita, busseja ja jalankulkijoita.)
Kaivokatu välillä Ateneum - Mannerheimintie (paljon ratikoita, busseja ja valtavasti jalankulkijoita)
Mannerheimintie - Helsinginkatu risteys 
Mannerheimintie välillä Nordenskiöldinkatu - Tukholmankatu
Siltasaarenkatu-Hämeentie välillä Hakaniemenranta - Toinen linja
Hämeentie välillä Helsinginkatu - Mäkelänkatu




> Toinen asia sitten on, että miksi näitä pullonkauloja pitää olla. Miksi kaikkien linjojen pitää kulkea Lasipalatsin tai Rautatieaseman pysäkkien kautta?


Tuo ihan hyvä kysymys, mutta siihen ei taida olla helppoja ratkaisuja.

----------


## petteri

> Tässä on minun listani etuuksien kannalta toivottomista alueista, ei niitä lukumääräisesti valtavasti ole, mutta niiden vaikutus liikennöinnin nopeuteen on merkittävä.
> 
> Mannerheimintie välillä Erottaja - Arkadiankatu (valtavasti ratikoita, busseja ja jalankulkijoita.)
> Kaivokatu välillä Ateneum - Mannerheimintie (paljon ratikoita, busseja ja valtavasti jalankulkijoita)
> Mannerheimintie - Helsinginkatu risteys 
> Mannerheimintie välillä Nordenskiöldinkatu - Tukholmankatu
> Siltasaarenkatu-Hämeentie välillä Hakaniemenranta - Toinen linja
> Hämeentie välillä Helsinginkatu - Mäkelänkatu


Tuohon liikennevaloetuuksille mahdottomien kohtien listaan pitää lisätä Siltasaarenkatu -Liisankatu -Unioninkatu - Kaisaniemenkatu risteys.

Helsingissähän on toteutettu  merkittävästi liikennevaloetuuksia siellä missä niitä on helpompi toteuttaa, mutta nuo mahdottomat kohdat hidastavat kaikkein pahiten liikennettä.

----------


## kouvo

> Olinhan taas valtavan epäasiallinen ja provosoiva, kun ehdotin liikennevalojen vähentämistä yms, joka käy kirjoituksestani ilmi.


Itse asiassa alkuperäinen viestisi reippaammasta ajotyylistä herätti ihan mielenkiintoisen muutaman sivun keskustelun. Jostain käsittämättömästä syystä sinun piti kuitenkin taas tässäkin ketjussa alkaa vetämään jotain marttyyriroolia.

----------


## Kolli

Juu, minä olen se iso paha susi....näin juuri.

Esitin selviä argumentteja ja perustelin mielipiteeni, viittasit itsekin aiheuttamani keskusteluun. Sen jälkeen minua alettiin haukkumaan palstalla jostain käsittämättömästä syystä. Sen jälkeen puolustauduin ja olenkin "marttyyri".

Ei muuta kuin hyviä _asiantuntijakeskusteluja_ vaan teille, hei-hei!

----------


## petteri

> Ei ole sattuma, että muutamissa kaupungeissa keskusta-alueella on vain raideliikennettä ja bussien tehtävä on hoitaa esikaupunkialueiden ohuet matkustajavirrat. Kyse on yksinkertaisesti katuverkon kapasiteetin tehokkaasta käytöstä.


Tuon trendin mukaista kehitystä on ollut näkyvissä Helsingissäkin, onhan esitetty visioita, joissa liityntää lisätään paljon eikä busseja tule enää keskustaan. 

Töölön metro ratikkatunnelina ja/tai vapautuva tila ratikoille ratakuilussa Pisaranradan valmistuttua Rautatieasemalta Pasilaan mahdollistaisi pitemmän matkan ratikoiden pääsyn sujuvasti keskustaan ja samalla bussien korvaamisen laajemmin ratikoilla.

Keskeinen katuverkko keskustassa nyt nopean ratikkaliikenteen kannalta niin valtavasti ylikuormitettu, ettei laajempaan bussiliikenteen korvaamiseen ole nykyverkossa tilaa. Jo Laajasalo, Jätkäsaari ja raitiolinjojen pidennykset jokerille tuovat rajusti lisäkuormaa, vaikka yksikkökoko on kasvussa.

Jos keskustan katuverkon ylikuormitus olisi pieni, raitioliikennettä olisi helpompi nopeuttaa, mutta nyt keskustan (Mannerheimintie ja Kaivokatu) ja kriittisten pääkatujen (Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie) katuverkko on erittäin sujuvan raitioliikenteen kannalta merkittäviltä osin 200-500% ylikuormitettu, joten raitioliikenteen nopeuttamismahdollisuus katutasossa on merkittävästi rajoittunut.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Esitin selviä argumentteja ja perustelin mielipiteeni, viittasit itsekin aiheuttamani keskusteluun. Sen jälkeen minua alettiin haukkumaan palstalla jostain käsittämättömästä syystä. Sen jälkeen puolustauduin ja olenkin "marttyyri".


Heittäydyt aina marttyyriksi, koska väität, että kaikki ovat nimenomaan sinua vastaan henkilökohtaisesti ja siksi mielipiteesikään eivät kelpaa. Näin ei suinkaan asia ole. Kaikki viesteistäsi irtoava asia on tervetullutta, mutta jos sen esittää niin, että väittää muiden etukäteen sen tuominneen, ei ketään kiinnosta enää itse asiakaan. 

Perusongelmasi ei ole se, että olisit oikeassa tai väärässä. Perusongelmasi on, ettet pysty sietämään sitä, että mielipiteisiisi vastataan olemalla eri mieltä. Yleensä täällä kuitenkin keskustellaan nimenomaan vasta-argumenteilla, koska myhäily ja myötäileminen ei synnytä oikeata keskustelua. Siksi lähtökohtaisesti pitääkin odottaa, että jokainen asia, jonka täällä esität, yritetään kumota tai muuten muokata.

Jollet ymmärrä, mikä alkuperäisessä viestissäsi oli provokatiivista, tässä lainauksia:
- "joskus nynny ja vetelä kuski ajaa niin hiljaa"
- "vetelä ajotyyli"
- "suhtautuminen liikenneturvallisuusasioihin on holhoava ja hysteerinen"
- "lopettamalla hysteerinen uikutus"

Asialliseen keskusteluun kuuluu, että myös vastapuolta pyritään tulkitsemaan parhain päin. Ei suinkaan olkiukkojen metsästys. Tässä tapauksessa yksi olkiukkosi oli ruveta väittämään, että NrI/II-vaunuilla voidaan korvata 3-4 bussilinjaa. Kukaan ei näin väittänyt, mutta jos olisit nähnyt omaa olkiukkoasi pidemmälle, olisit ymmärtänyt, että 3-4 bussia voidaan korvata nykyisiä raitiovaunuja huomattavasti suuremmalla vaunulla. Tämä kaikki oli muille implisiittisesti selvää. Jollei se sinulle ole, asiaa voi kysyä. Mutta ei, halusit itse uskoa, että tarkoituksena todella on ahtaa neljän bussin väki yhteen 20-metriseen ratikkaan. Hei, jos ajattelen niin, silloinhan toinen on _todella_ väärässä. Sillähän ei ole merkitystä, esittikö toinen todella niin.

Kyse ei ole siitä, että olisit väärässä, vaan että esittämistavallasi annat ymmärtää, että mielestäsi tähän asti muut ovat tehneet todella väärin. Sellainen esittämistapa ei ikinä menesty eikä saa aikaan oikeita muutoksia.

Sinulle ainoastaan huomautettiin, että esitystapasi on kärkevä ja provokatiivinen, aivan syystä. Sinä itse leimaiduit siitä jälleen marttyyriksi, että asiasikin ovat vääriä. Ei, itse aiheesta todella heräsi keskustelua ja monet olivat kanssasi myös samaa mieltä, toiset taas vastaan. Väitit ihan itse, että joltain menisi yöunet viestiesi takia. Ei nyt sentään. Esittämistavastasi vain ei kuulunut yhtään tahto löytää oikeita ratkaisuja, vaan ainoastaan päästä torvena toitottamaan, miten asiat ovat pielessä. Ja annas olla, kun joku kyseenalaistaa mielipiteesi. Senhän _täytyy_ johtua siitä, että sinussa henkilönä on jotain ratkaisevaa pielessä.

Taaskaan ei olisi tarvinnut ruveta käymään keskustelua kirjoitustyylistäsi, ellet ihan itse olisi nostanut karvojasi pystyyn. Sinä olet se, joka haluaa aina kerätä irtopisteet ja päästä marmattamaan siitä, kuinka kaikki ovat sinua vastaan. Valitettavasti siinä asiassa kukaan ei ole kanssasi samaa mieltä. Sääli, jollet todella itse pysty löytämään viesteistäsi sitä, mikä niistä tekee provokatiivisia. Toinen vaihtoehto tietysti on, että trollaaminen on vain sinun mielestäsi hauskaa. Valitettavan usein asia on juuri niin.

Valitettavasti on myös niin, että olet tehnyt itsesi tällä palstalla jo niin tunnetuksi, että kirjoituksiasi ei kukaan enää tulkitse hyväntahtoisesti. Valitettavasti ensivaikutelmasi on melko lähtemätön. Kaikki lukijat tietävät täällä, että useimmiten viesteistäsi seuraa valtavia provokaatioita osaltasi, muiden ihmisten stereotyypittämistä ja valittaminen siitä, miten mielipiteesi eivät kelpaa. Siksi ehkä "hei hei" onkin hyvä ratkaisu, koska sinun osaltasi peli taitaa todella olla menetetty. Mutta tilanne on win-win: me voimme jatkaa rauhassa asiantuntijakeskustelujamme, ja sinä voit rauhassa vetäytyä tietäen, että teit pointtisi selväksi ja me emme todellakaan sulattaneet sinua ja mielipiteitäsi ihan vain koska et kuulu yhteiseen loistokkaaseen Keskustapuolueeseemme.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos keskustan katuverkon ylikuormitus olisi pieni, raitioliikennettä olisi helpompi nopeuttaa, mutta nyt keskustan (Mannerheimintie ja Kaivokatu) ja kriittisten pääkatujen (Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie) katuverkko on erittäin sujuvan raitioliikenteen kannalta merkittäviltä osin 200-500% ylikuormitettu, joten raitioliikenteen nopeuttamismahdollisuus katutasossa on merkittävästi rajoittunut.


Tästä syystä koko joukkoliikenneverkkoa tulisi ajatella kokonaan uudelleen ja suunnitella sille kehittämisohjelma. Seppo Vepsäläisen Iso liityntä oli yksi tapa ajatella uudelleen, mutta minusta sekä kustannuksiltaan että toiminnallisesti epärealistinen. Toteuttamalla sellaista raitio- ja bussiliikenteen kehittämistä, joka jäi 1960-luvulla autoilun ja metron jalkoihin, voitaisiin puolen vuosisadan pysähtyneisyys korjata.

Tällainen kehitys vaatii sekä mittavan asennemuutoksen että investointirahaa. Runkolinjaa ei pidä yrittää toistaa, vaan raitiotieratoja on jatkettava esikaupunkialueille. Samalla on tietenkin tilattava lisää vaunuja. Kehittämisohjelma kestää ehkä 20 vuotta, minkä vuoksi periaatteista pitäisi sopia heti ja sitten ottaa ne mukaan seudun liikennesuunnitteluun.

Nyt rahat ovat menossa kuitenkin usean vuoden ajan pariin kokonaisuuden kannalta vähän merkitsevään mutta erittäin kalliiseen hankkeeseen, joten joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelmaan ei löydy poliittista halukkuutta. Ollaanhan nyt investoimassa niin paljon, että sen täytyy riittää joukkoliikenteelle.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Hei Elmo ja kiitos opastuksesta. Tästä oli todella apua. Unohdit kertoa minulle, mikä on olkiukko, en tiedä mitä se tarkoittaa.

Jos sinulla olisi halua tulkita alkuperäinen viestini oikein, tietäisit, että puhuin yleisellä tasolla kuljettajista, en tämän palstan henkilöistä, joissa on varmaan kuskejakin. Ilmaisut olivat värikkäitä, mutteivat mielestäni epäasiallisia. Liikenne- ja paloturvallisuuskeskustelu on usein (ei aina) hysteeristä uikutusta, jonka tavoite tuntuu olevan julkisen liikenteen heikentäminen erilaisilla tekosyillä (aitaamisen vastustaminen, koska paloautot sitä ja tätä...). Tiedän, että tämä ei ole vain minun kantani. Mielestäni osa kuskeista on todella veteliä ja olenpa nähnyt senkin, että ratikkakuskilla menee aika kännykässä puhumiseen ja vauhti on alle 20km/h.
Siinä joitakin pointteja asiaan.

Jos olisit lukenut asiasta kirjoittamani viestit, olisit nähnyt, että esitin mainitsemaani ongelmaan toimenpiteitä. Se ei valitettavasti saanut sofistikoitua huomiotasi. En tässä ketjussa, enkä missään muussakaan ketjussa ole väittänyt, että "muut (eli palstan muut kirjoittajat) olisivat tehneet jotain väärin", koska en ole tekemisiänne ollut katselemassa, vain kirjoitettuja mielipiteitä. 

Ongelmasi taas on se, että sinulla ja kaltaisillanne on vaikeaa kestää ironista, piikittelevää ja hiukan kärjistävää keskustelua. Kun minua alettiin haukkua jälleen kerran provokaattoriksi, niin se kyllä sai karvat nousemaan pystyyn, sillä se ei ollut sen ensimmäisen viestin tarkoitus, vaan mainita havaitsemistani ongelmista ja tuoda joitakin ratkaisuehdotuksia niihin.

Mitä nyt tulee tähän aika naurettavaan keskusteluun bussilinjojen korvaamisesta ratikoilla, niin jos joku täällä itsestään selvää, ei sen tarvitse olla sitä kaikille. Ko. viestissä ei missään vaiheessa mainittu ratikan kokoa ja suurin osa tavallisista ihmisistä olisi luultavasti mieltänyt asian juuri kuin minä. Kaikkien elämä kun ei pyöri ratikoiden ympärillä. Vaikka kyse olisi isommasta ratikasta, rohkenen nyt hyvin arasti ja vienosti epäillä sen vetokykyä, jos rajoitteena on nykyinen pysäkkipituus ja kohtalainen matkustusmukavuus. Mutta kuten tiedämme: eihän se näin voi olla, koska.....

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... Vaikka kyse olisi isommasta ratikasta, rohkenen nyt hyvin arasti ja vienosti epäillä sen vetokykyä, jos rajoitteena on nykyinen pysäkkipituus ja kohtalainen matkustusmukavuus. Mutta kuten tiedämme: eihän se näin voi olla, koska.....


Vaunujen ja pysäkkien pituus ovat toisiinsa sidoksissa. Pysäkkien pituudella on perusteltu sitä, ettei Helsingissä voi olla nykyistä pidempiä vaunuja, mutta se ei ole mikään peruste. Jos nykyistä pidemmät vaunut katsotaan tarpeellisiksi, pysäkit pidennetään. Mikä on huomattavasti pienempi vaiva kuin vaunujen hankinta.

Miten vaunun pituus mielestäsi vaikuttaa matkustusmukavuuteen? Onko Variossa tai välipalavaunussa matkustaminen ikävämpää kuin lyhyissä Nr-vaunuissa? Onko päiväsaikaan ikävämpi matkustaa 6-vaunuisilla metrojunilla kuin iltaisin 4-vaunuisilla?

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Eihän se sinänsä vaikuta mitenkään, minulle henk.koht on samantekevää minkä pituinen se härveli on, jossa matkustan.
Puhuin nyt pääosin ruuhka-ajasta, vaikka se ei käynyt ilmi. Eli siis siitä, että jos 4 bussilinjaa (en tiedä mitä neljää tässä nyt tarkoitetaan tarkalleen) korvataan ratikalla, täytyy ratikassa olla riittävästi tilaa (=pituutta, kaksikerroksisia ratikoita ei taida olla) neljän bussin matkustajille. Vetokykyä täytyy siis olla riittävä määrä. Jos sitä ei ole ja ratikka on liian pieni matkustajamäärälle, matkustusmukavuus kärsii ahtauden takia. Toinen vaihtoehto on toki tiheämpi vuoroväli, mutta täytyy muistaa, että vaikka ratikka olisi pidempi, se ei saa liikennöidä liian harvoin, koska hommalta menee uskottavuus, jos ratikkaa joutuu odottamaan liian kauan. Vuoroväli voi toki olla pidempi, mutta sen ansiosta matkustusaika ei saa kasvaa, vaan sen täytyy pysyä samana tai jopa nopeutua nopeuttamalla ratikan kulkua.

Siis esimerkkinä: jos vaikkapa pysäkiltä A pysäkille B on nyt 8min vuoroväli ja matka-aika 7min, menee hommasta järki, jos matka-aika on edelleen sama ja vuoroväli pidempi. Yksittäisen matkustajan arkea ei paranna se, että vaunu on pidempi, jos matka-aika ei pysy samana tai lyhene. Pidempi vaunu auttaa tässä tilanteessa vain ottamaan suuremman kuorman, joka aiheutuu vuorovälin pidentyessä, eli vaunua kohti on enemmän matkustajia.

Editoin sen verran, että vaikutukset ovat ikävimpiä ruuhka-aikana. Todettakoon, että sama asia päätee kaikessa liikennöinnissä: pidempi vuoroväli ilman muita muutoksia heikentää palvelua, ellei ratikan vauhti kompensoi aikamenetystä ja koko yhtä vaunua kohti tulevaa kasvavaa matkustajamäärää.

----------


## petteri

> Eli siis siitä, että jos 4 bussilinjaa (en tiedä mitä neljää tässä nyt tarkoitetaan tarkalleen) korvataan ratikalla, täytyy ratikassa olla riittävästi tilaa (=pituutta, kaksikerroksisia ratikoita ei taida olla) neljän bussin matkustajille. Vetokykyä täytyy siis olla riittävä määrä. Jos sitä ei ole ja ratikka on liian pieni matkustajamäärälle, matkustusmukavuus kärsii ahtauden takia.


Ja ratikoissa olla paljon hyviä nykyisiä busseja ja ratikoita leveämpiä istumapaikkoja kuten lähijunissa ja metrossa on. Muutamaa minuuttia pitemmät pakkoseisomiset eivät anna hyvää palvelukokemusta. Ja istumapaikkojen koon mitoitus lähinnä naisille ja lapsille Varioiden malliin ei ole hyvä ratkaisu. Seisomapaikat eivät ole yhtään samanarvoisia kuormitusmielessä istumapaikkojen kanssa.

Länsimetrossa on tulevaisuudessa kaikille istumapaikat ja itämetrossakin istumapaikkatarjonta lisääntyy jonkin verran samalla kun Laajasalon ratikka keventänee itämetron kuormitusta. Myös lähijuniin on SM5 käyttöönoton yhteydessä tulossa merkittävästi lisää istumapaikkatarjontaa. 

Tulevaisuudessa myös raitiovaunujen tulee tarjota suhteessa paljon enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin nykyisin tarjotaan. Uutta raitioliikennettä ei pidä mitoittaa HKL:n minimimitoitusten mukaisesti. HKL:n ohjeisto, jossa seisomapaikat ovat vielä arvossaan on jäänne menneisyydestä eikä sovi uusien hankkeiden ohjenuoraksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun minua alettiin haukkua jälleen kerran provokaattoriksi, niin se kyllä sai karvat nousemaan pystyyn


Tämäkin viestisi oli täynnä provoja. Suosittelen huomioimaan Elmon ansiokkaat kommentit, koska provoiluun kyllästyy foorumin lukijoiden lisäksi ennen pitkää myös ylläpito.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulevaisuudessa myös raitiovaunujen tulee tarjota suhteessa paljon enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin nykyisin tarjotaan. Uutta raitioliikennettä ei pidä mitoittaa HKL:n minimimitoitusten mukaisesti. HKL:n ohjeisto, jossa seisomapaikat ovat vielä arvossaan on jäänne menneisyydestä eikä sovi uusien hankkeiden ohjenuoraksi.


Kyllä, kun raitiovaunumatkat pitenevät. Nykyinen ohje on nykytilanteeseen sopiva, eikä sinänsä huono tai vanhentunut.

Istuma- ja seisomapaikkojen suhteuttaminen ei kuitenkaan ole niin yksinkertaista kuin että istumapaikkojen lisäys olisi aina parempi. Bussissa on oltava enimmäkseen istumapaikkoja, koska seisten matkustaminen on bussin liikkeiden vuoksi olennaisesti hankalampaa kuin raideliikenteessä. Tämä tarve-ero näkyy myös käytännössä jo nykyään. Kun sekä busseissa että raideliikenteessä on valinnan mahdollisuus, raideliikenteessä matkustetaan runsaasti seisten, vaikka istuimia olisi tarjolla. Busseissa seisten aletaan matkustaa vasta istuinten loppuessa. Ilmiö on havaittavissa myös metrossa ja paikallisjunissa, joissa matkustetaan pitkään kuten esikaupunkibusseissakin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis esimerkkinä: jos vaikkapa pysäkiltä A pysäkille B on nyt 8min vuoroväli ja matka-aika 7min, menee hommasta järki, jos matka-aika on edelleen sama ja vuoroväli pidempi. Yksittäisen matkustajan arkea ei paranna se, että vaunu on pidempi, jos matka-aika ei pysy samana tai lyhene.


Ei se ihan näin mene. Vuoroväli ei ole matka-ajan osa kun vuoroväli kasvaa suuremmaksi kuin se aika, jolloin ihmiset eivät enää välitä aikatauluista. Se aikakynnys on 67 minuuttia. Sitä lyhyemmillä vuoroväleillä tullaan pysäkille satunnaisesti odottamaan, pidemmillä vuoroväleillä aletaan katsoa aikatauluja ja sovitetaan liikkuminen aikataulun mukaan.

Väitetään myös  lähinnä auton käytön eduksi  että vaikka pysäkille lähdettäisiinkin aikataulun perusteella, joukkoliikenteen matka-ajaksi pitäisi silti laskea odottelu kotona/työpaikalla. Auton etu olisi siten, ettei odotteluaikaa tarvita, ja siksi auto on aina nopeampi. Sen sijaan talvipuhdistusta, pysäköintipaikan etsintää, parkkihallissa kävelyä ja ruuhkaliikenteen huonon ennustettavuuden aiheuttamaa ajoajan vaihtelua ei tarvitse huomioida autoilun haitoiksi. Kiistän kaiken, sillä ihmiset joutuvat sovittamaan tekemisensä erilaisten aikataulujen mukaa muutenkin kuin joukkoliikenteen vuoksi. Ja ne muut aikataulut koskevat myös autoilijoita. Autollakin on lähdettävä tiettynä ajanhetkenä matkan määränpään mukaan, joten ei se ole sen kummempaa lähtemistä kuin joukkoliikenteen pysäkille lähteminen.

Tiedän kyllä, että tämä on edelleen Suomessa tuntematon asia, josta myös väitetään vastaan. Luotan kuitenkin enemmän joukkoliikennealan ulkomaisiin asiantuntijoihin, joilla on erilaisista järjestelyistä mittavaa kokemusta, kuin täkäläiseen tietoon.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Tiedän kyllä, että tämä on edelleen Suomessa tuntematon asia, josta myös väitetään vastaan. Luotan kuitenkin enemmän joukkoliikennealan ulkomaisiin asiantuntijoihin, joilla on erilaisista järjestelyistä mittavaa kokemusta, kuin täkäläiseen tietoon.


Eipä meillä olla kehityksen kärjessä muissakaan asioissa. Tänne uudet asiat ja aatteet tulevat kaikkein viimeisinä, jos silloinkaan. Toisaalta välillä vanhoja toimiviakin käytäntöjä puretaan tuolloin, koska ulkomailta tuleva on aina parempaa kuin olemassaoleva kotimainen. Se alkoi jo siitä, kun kristinusko tuli Suomeen ja syrjäytti perinteiset uskonnot, olihan se ihailtu maailmanuskonto ja kotimaiset uskomuksemme vain pientä piperrystä.

Laitan oheen kartan, josta on helppo ymmärtää, miksi Keski-Euroopan ydinalueilla on ymmärretty joukkoliikenneasiat paremmin. On pakko. Meillä homma toimii joten kuten, vaikka miten säheltäisi ja jättäisi joukkoliikenteen kokonaan huomiotta.
http://www.eupedia.com/europe/maps_o...ity_population

Yllättävää muuten, kuinka keskellä Ranskaa ja Espanjaa on alueita, joilla asukastiheys on Suomen Lapin tasoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Istuma- ja seisomapaikkojen suhteuttaminen ei kuitenkaan ole niin yksinkertaista kuin että istumapaikkojen lisäys olisi aina parempi. Bussissa on oltava enimmäkseen istumapaikkoja, koska seisten matkustaminen on bussin liikkeiden vuoksi olennaisesti hankalampaa kuin raideliikenteessä. Tämä tarve-ero näkyy myös käytännössä jo nykyään. Kun sekä busseissa että raideliikenteessä on valinnan mahdollisuus, raideliikenteessä matkustetaan runsaasti seisten, vaikka istuimia olisi tarjolla. Busseissa seisten aletaan matkustaa vasta istuinten loppuessa. Ilmiö on havaittavissa myös metrossa ja paikallisjunissa, joissa matkustetaan pitkään kuten esikaupunkibusseissakin.


Vähän tarkennuksia tähän:
- Raitiovaunu heilahtelee jyrkkään mutkaan ajettaessa yhtä pahasti kuin bussi, eli tarvetta istumapaikoille olisi enemmän kuin mitä on tarjolla
- Raitiovaunussa käytäväpaikalla on epämiellyttävä  istua koska käytävillä seisovien kyynärpäät osuvat silloin tällöin päähän, johtuen käytävän ja vaunun ahtaudesta.
- VR:n paikallisjunissa seistään enimmäkseen vain ovien kohdalla olevissa eteisissä kun halutaan matkustaa vain pari pysäkinväliä, ja koska ovia on harvassa, ja halutaan varmistaa että ehtii ulos kun pysähtyy.  
- Metromaisempi sisustus paikallisjunissa muuttaisi varmasti käytäntöä, aika näyttää miten ihmiset alkavat käyttäytyä kun uudet Flirt-junat tulevat liikenteeseen, joissa vaunuosastot eivät ole erotettuja eteisestä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei se ihan näin mene. Vuoroväli ei ole matka-ajan osa kun vuoroväli kasvaa suuremmaksi kuin se aika, jolloin ihmiset eivät enää välitä aikatauluista. Se aikakynnys on 67 minuuttia. Sitä lyhyemmillä vuoroväleillä tullaan pysäkille satunnaisesti odottamaan, pidemmillä vuoroväleillä aletaan katsoa aikatauluja ja sovitetaan liikkuminen aikataulun mukaan.


Vielä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, jos on tiedossa että kyyti on muuten nopea ja matka-aika tarkkaan ennustettavissa, saatetaan lähteä pysäkille katsomatta lähtöaikaa. 




> Väitetään myös  lähinnä auton käytön eduksi  että vaikka pysäkille lähdettäisiinkin aikataulun perusteella, joukkoliikenteen matka-ajaksi pitäisi silti laskea odottelu kotona/työpaikalla. Auton etu olisi siten, ettei odotteluaikaa tarvita, ja siksi auto on aina nopeampi. Sen sijaan talvipuhdistusta, pysäköintipaikan etsintää, parkkihallissa kävelyä ja ruuhkaliikenteen huonon ennustettavuuden aiheuttamaa ajoajan vaihtelua ei tarvitse huomioida autoilun haitoiksi. Kiistän kaiken, sillä ihmiset joutuvat sovittamaan tekemisensä erilaisten aikataulujen mukaa muutenkin kuin joukkoliikenteen vuoksi. Ja ne muut aikataulut koskevat myös autoilijoita. Autollakin on lähdettävä tiettynä ajanhetkenä matkan määränpään mukaan, joten ei se ole sen kummempaa lähtemistä kuin joukkoliikenteen pysäkille lähteminen.


Tämä pitää täysin paikkansa. Autoilija laskee harvemmin pysäköintiin ja auton lumesta kaivamiseen menevän ajan ym matka-ajaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> - Raitiovaunu heilahtelee jyrkkään mutkaan ajettaessa yhtä pahasti kuin bussi, eli tarvetta istumapaikoille olisi enemmän kuin mitä on tarjolla


Ei aivan. Raitiovaunuilla kaarrellaan Helsinginkin kieroilla radoilla vähemmän kuin busseilla, koska pysäkeille, pysäkeiltä ja ryhmittymiseen ei tarvitse kaartaa. 

Kun mutka kuitenkin ennen pitkää tulee, raitiovaunuilla jousitus antaa vähemmän periksi sivusuunnassa bussiin verrattuna, joka kallistetun radan kanssa vähentää koettua sivuttaisliikettä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- koska pysäkeille, pysäkeiltä ja ryhmittymiseen ei tarvitse kaartaa.


Tämä pitää vain periaatteessa paikkansa. Esim. Mannerheimintien rata mutkittelee risteyksissä, koska tielle on tehty useita paikkoja autoille vasemmalle ryhmittymistä varten, ja raitiovaunu käyttää aina sen rinnakkaista tilaa, joten raitiovaunu kaartaa risteyksessä oikealle väistääkseen vastaantulevaa ryhmittymiskaistaa.

Suurin ongelma raitiovaunuissa on kuitenkin vaihteet, joista ajetaan aina hirmuisella ryminällä.

----------


## ess

> Tämä pitää täysin paikkansa. Autoilija laskee harvemmin pysäköintiin ja auton lumesta kaivamiseen menevän ajan ym matka-ajaksi.


Asiansa osaava autoilija ei vaivaudu kaivamaan koslaansa hangesta, vaan ajelee lumilinnalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vielä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, jos on tiedossa että kyyti on muuten nopea ja matka-aika tarkkaan ennustettavissa, saatetaan lähteä pysäkille katsomatta lähtöaikaa.


Eivät nämä asiat olekaan absoluuttisia ja mustavalkoisia. Vaan suunnilleen niin, että 6 minuutin vuorovälillä lähes kaikki matkustajat tulevat pysäkille ilman aikatauluja ja 15 minuutin vuorovälillä lähes kaikki tulevat aikataulujen perusteella. Siinä välillä on sitten molempia.

Lainaanpa tähän suoran käännöksen opuksesta Hi Trans Best practice guide: Planning the networks, s.13:
_
Käytä hyväksesi verkon vaikutus

... suunnittelijoiden on on pyrittävä luomaan palvelu optimaalisella vuorovälillä, suunnilleen 612 vuoroa tunnissa. Tällä tavoin pääosa matkustajista voi unohtaa aikataulun, ja tiheämmistä vuoroväleistä on vain vähän hyötyä odotusaikojen lyhentämiseksi. Sen sijaan tiheämmät vuorovälit luovat ongelmia ruuhkista ja ympäristöhäiriöistä tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa._

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Innostuin yleisestä mielenkiinnosta ja excel-harjoituksena tekemän mallinnusta tavoitteena laskea, kuinka paljon eri toimilla voisi ratikkaliikennettä nopeuttaa. Mallinnuksen kohteena toimi oma työmatkani kasilla Hauhonpuiston ja Itämerenkadun pysäkkien välillä. Alla on tiivistelmä siitä, miten mallin rakensin, käytetyt oletukset ja tulokset. 

Disclaimer: en ole joukkoliikenteen ammattilainen, enkä sellaiseksi opiskeleva. Tein mallin ihan "yleisellä insinöörijärjellä". Olen siksi saattanut tehdä ammattilaisten näkökulmasta hullunkurisiakin virheitä. Olisin kitollinen kommenteista, vastaavatko oletukset, mallinnustapa ja tulokset sitä, miten liikennettä oikeasti mallinnetaan.

*Mittaukset*

Mittasin viisi kertaa sekunttikellolla matkan Itämerenkadulta Hauhonpuistoon kellottaen jokaisen pysähdyken ja liikkeellelähdön. Otin näistä mittauksista kolme keskimmäistä mukaan mallin rakentamiseen: yhdellä kerralla hidasteltiin lumitöiden takia paljon, ja yksi oli illalla niin että pysäkkejä ohiteltiin runsaasti. Lisäksi mittasin kokonaismatka-ajan 15 kertaa. Koko malli löytyy tästä

Pieni datamäärä riittää mallin luomiseen, mutta ei vielä kertomaan, vastaako se oikeasti todellisuutta. Mittaaminen oli kuitenkin siksi rasittavaa puuhaa, ettei uvittanut tehdä sitä enempää.

Esimerkkimatkalle osuu 12 pysäkkiä, 27 liikennevalot, 13 vaihdetta ja 5 isompaa kaarretta. Kaiken kaikkiaan se on melko tyypillistä keskustan ulkopuolista rataa Helsingissä.

*Oletukset ja mallinnus*

Ratikan kiihtyvyys: *0,8m/s^2*. Foorumilta löysin mainittuina arvot 0,8, 1,0 ja 1,2. Malli olettaa, että ratikka kiihdyttää aina tasaisella kiihtyvyydellä maksiminopeuteen ja hidastaa siitä tasaisesti taas. Koska todellisuudessa kiihdytys lopetetaan jo aiemmin, mikäli edessä on jarrutus, täytyy mallissa käytettävän kiihtyvyyden olla hiukan alle todellisen keskimääräisen kiihtyvyyden. Siksi otin alimman arvon. En tiedä, vastaako tämä reaalisesti Helsingin ratikoiden nykykäytöstä kuinka hyvin, mutta ainakin sain mallin suunnilleen täsmäämään mittauksiini.

Maksiminopeus: *40km/h*. Osa reitistä on 50km/h, mutta yksinkertaistin vähän. Tämän vaikutus matka-aikaan on pieni.

Pysäkit: pysäkeillä pysähdytään aina. Normaaleilla pysäkeillä pysähdys kestää 15s, keskihajonta 3s. Suurilla pysäkeillä kestää 30s, keskihajonta 10s. Suuria pysäkkejä on tällä reitillä Ooppera ja Vilhonvuori. Mittauksissa joitakin pysäkkejä ohiteltiin, mutta en ottanut tätä mukaan malliin.

Liikennevalot: Liikennevaloissa pysähdytään 50% todennäköisyydellä, ja pysähdys kestää 0-40s tasaisella jakaumalla. Tämä vastaa melko hyvin empiirisiä mittauksiani, joskin joka matkalle osui yksi vielä pidempi odotus, ja todellinen pysähtymisprosentti oli 43. Tässä siis pysähtyminen tarkoittaa sitä, että ratikka hiljentää kävelynopeuteen tai pysähtyy, vaikka sitten jatkaisikin heti matkaa. Pienempi hiljennyksiä jotta valo ehtisi vaihtua malli ei huomioi. Excelin rajat alkoivat tulla vastaan liikennevaloja mallintaessa, ja oikaisin pari mutkaa hajonnan kanssa. Tulosten pitäisi kuitenkin olla tarkistuslaskentani mukaan likimain oikein.

Vaihteet: Ristikoissa hiljennetään nopeuteen *10km/h* HKL:n ohjeen mukaisesti.

Kaarteet: Kaarteissa hiljennetään nopeuteen 20km/h. Luku on oma arvioni, en tiedä onko se oikein. Pieniä tai todella loivia kaarteita ja mutkitteluja  ei ole laskettu ollenkaan, esimerkiksi Runeberginkadun vähittäistä kääntymistä.

Sekalainen häiriö: lisäsin keskihajontaa koko matkalle *2,4* sekunttia kilometriä kohden kuvaamaan muun liikenteen aiheuttamia häiriöitä.  Luku valikoitui sillä perusteella, että sain sen avulla kokonaishajonnan vastaamaan koko matkan mittauksiani. Omia kastoja ja liikenteen seassa kulkemista ei tässä ole eroteltu.

Varmuusvara: Matkustaja haluaa mallissa olla perillä* 85%* todennäköisyydellä haluamaansa aikaan. Eli matka-aikoihin lisätään yksi keskihajonta. Luotettavuustarpeet vaihtelevat paljon tilanteen mukaan, ja poimin tuon luvun oikeastaan ihan hatusta. Lähtöajan epäluotettavuuteen varautumista ei ole huomioitu, lähinnä koska esimerkkimatkallani siihen ei ole ollut tarvetta.

Ajattelin käyttää tuota samaa 85% luotettavuutta myös vaunujen osalta, eli vaunun pitää ehtiä 85% tn lähtemään seuraavalle sivulle ajoissa. Jos joku osaa kertoa, milnkä prosentin HKL edellyttää niin olisin kiinnostunut

Matka-ajan odotusarvo mallissa on 20:34, kun reittioppaassa se on 20:00 ja mittauksissani keskiarvo on 22:23. Kokonaisaika sisältäen varomarginaalin on mallissa *23:09* ja mittauksissa 25 minuuttia. Reittiopas ei marginaalejaan kerro.

Matka-ajasta 3:45 vietetään pysäkillä seisten (mittaus: 3:05) ja 4:30 liikennevaloissa seisten (mittaus: 4:20). Yhteensä liikennevalot aiheuttava 7min 59s viivettä kokonaismatka-aikaan.

*Nopeutuskeinot ja tulokset*

Vertailin kuutta eri tapaa nopeuttaa raitioliikennettä: "helppojen" liikennevalojen ohitusta, hiljaisempien pysäkkien poistoa, "reippaampaa" ajotapaa, syväuraisia ristikoita, maksiminopeuden nostoa 50km/h tasolle ja kaikkien liikennevalojen pysähtymättä ohitusta.

Kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamista en mallintanut, koska sitä ei oikeastaan mallissa ole. Yhdelläkään mittaamistani matkoista kukaan ei ostanut lippua. Kasi ei ole turistiratikka. Ylipäänsä kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamisen hyöty on lähinnä siinä, että parempi ennakoitavuus tekee liikennevaloetuuksien ohjelmoinnista helpompaa, ei siinä että se itsessään nopeuttaisi juurikaan.

*"Helpot" liikennevalot* 

Varova-valot kaikkialle missä ei ole risteävää autoliikennettä (3 kpl). Lisäksi Varova-tyyppinen ratkaisu risteyksiin, joissa risteävä autoliikenne on vähäistä ja siltä voidaan lyödä vuoro poikki aina tarvittaessa ilman mainittavia haittoja (5kpl). Lisäksi Kustankatu-Kustaankuja-Flemari-valot poistetaan kokonaan (3kpl), koska liikenne toimi selvästi paremmin kun ne eivät vielä olleet päällä. Yhteensä 11 valot poistuvat ratikan kannalta katsottuna. Nämä ovat siis periaatteessa tehtävissä liikennevalo-ohjelmoinnilla, joskin käytännössä pieniä katutöitä kannattaa ehkä tehdä samalla.

Nopeutus: kokonaisaika väheni 3 minuttia, eli *13%*. Malli olettaa pysähtymistodennäköisyyden olevan kaikissa valoissa sama, mikä ei ihan pidä paikkaansa. Siksi todellinen nopeutus lienee jonkin verran pienempi.

*Pysäkkien poisto*

Poistetaan pysäkit, jotka usien ohitetaan, ja joista järkevän matkan päässä on toinenkin pysäkki. Näitä oli reitillä 3kpl: Marian sairaala pohjoiseen päin, Kaupunginpuutarha ja Lautatarhankatu. Kustaankadun pysäkki länteen päin olisi samaa joukkoa, mutta mallissa on mukana vain suunta itään. Pysäkkien poisto aiheuttaa aina myös palvelutason laskua ja paljon valitusta. Etenkin Kaupunginpuutarhan suhteen en itse sitä poistaisi, vaikka Oopperalle on vain 320m.

Nopeutus: kokonaisaika väheni 1:36 minuttia eli *7%*. Pysäkkiä kohden kiihdytyksineen kuluu siis noin puoli minuuttia reaalisissa liikenneoloissa.

*"Reipas" ajotapa*

Kuskeilta vaaditaan aina välillä reippaampaa otetta ajamiseen. En ole varma, missä määrin tämä onnistuu vaarantamatta liikenneturvallisuutta tai heikentämättä matkustusmukavuutta (ainakaan liikaa). Muutin mallissa kiihtyvyyden 0,8m/s^2:sta 1,0:aan, eli neljänneksen suuremmaksi. Tuo tarkoittaisi siis todellisen kiihtyvyyden nousemista 1,0 - 1,2 m/s^2 välille, koska malli vaatii arvion alakanttiin. Ainakaan tämän suurempaa kirimistä ei voi tehdä.

Nopeutus: matka nopeutui minuutilla, eli *4,4%*.

*Syväuraiset ristikot*

HKL suunnittelee ristikoiden vaihtamista syväuraisiksi niin, että niistä voisi ajaa suoraan läpi hidastamatta, ja kääntyäkin nykyistä lujempaa. Varsinainen tarkoitus on vähentää kiskojen ja vaunujen kulumista, mutta kyllähän tuo vähän myös nopeuttaa. Mallinsin muutoksen niin, että vaihteista saisi ajaa 20km/h kymmenen sijaan.

Nopeutus: 17 sekunttia eli *1,2%*. Malli arvioi tämän alakanttiin, todellinen vaikutus lienee jonkin verran suurempi. Lisäksi lähes kaikkien vaihteiden vieressä on myös liikennevalot, ja niin kauan kun niissä pysähdellään, ei ristikoiden nopeuttaminen vaikuta paljoa.

*Maksiminopeus 50km/h*

Tämä on mukana lähinnä koska halusin katsoa, oliko käyttämäni 40km/h maksiminopues ongelma. Ei se ollut: jos koko reitti ajettaisiin 50km/h, nopeutuisi matka 17 sekunttia eli *1,2%*. Vasta jos pysähtelyjä on vähennetty reippaasti, alkaa maksiminopeudella olla jotain väliä. Mallintamallani välillä ratikka kulkee 40km/h yhteensä 950m matkan, ja 50km/h matkaa olisi 408m

*Häiriöiden puolitus*

Liikennehäiriöiden mallintamiseen malli ei ole kauehan hyvä, koska se perustuu toimintaannormaaleissa olosuhteissa. Mittasin kokonaismatka-ajan 15 kertaa saadakseni vähän enemmän dataa sen hajonnasta ja lisäsin sen pohjalta 2,4sekunnin hajonnan per kilometri sekalaisille häiriöille (lähinnä autoliikenteelle). Mallilla tein vertailun, jossa puolitin tuon luvun.

Nopeutus: kokonaisaika nopeutuu 40s, eli *2,9%*, kun oletetaan, että 85% todennäköisyydellä pitää olla ajoissa perillä. Tätä lukua en pitäisi kauhean luotettavana, koska se perustuu maagiseen kertoimeen jonka taustalla on aivan liian vähän mittauksia. 

*Kaikkien liikennevalojen ohitus*

Vertailun vuoksi katsoin, mitä käy jos kaikki liikennevalot voi ohittaa. Se vaatisi vähän suurempiakin muutoksia Helsingin liikennejärjestelyihin, joten tämä malli on mukana lähinnä vertailukohtana. 

Nopeutus: kokonaismatka-aika lyheni 7 minuuttia eli *30%*. Näin suuret parannukset eivät helpolla onnistu, mutta jonnekin tämän ja yllä esiteltyjen "helppojen" nopeutusten välimaastoon pääsisi kohtuullisin muutoksin

*Yhteenveto*

Eri nopeutustapojen vaikutuksen kokonaismatka-aikaan (odotusarvo + 1 keksihajonta, eli 85% tn perillä odotettuun aikaan mennessä)
 "Helpot" valomuutokset *13%* Pysäkkien vähentäminen *7%* "Reipas" ajotapa* 4,4%* Syvät ristikot *1,2%* Maksiminopeus 50km/h *1,2%* Häiriöiden puolitus *2,9%* Kaikki valot ohitetaan *30%*

Tärkein keino nopeuttaa ratikoita on sellaisten liikennevalojen vähentäminen, joissa joutuu pysähtymään. Vain puolet liikennevalojen aiheuttamasta viiveestä on niissä seisomista, joten "nollaviive-etuus", jossa kuitenkin juotuu ensin pysähtymään, vaikka vain 0 sekunniksi, ei vastaa tarkoitustaan. Merkittävä parannus olisi tehtävissä jo melko yksinkertaisilla keinoilla.

Pysäkkien vähentäminen nopeuttaa matkaa puolisen minuttia per kappale. Sillä on kuitenkin myös selvä haitta palvelutasoon, joten sen kanssa kannattaa olla varovainen.

Syväuraisten ristikoiden ja maksiminopeuden noston vaikutus on vähäinen. Myöskään häiriöiden vähentäminen tai ajotavan muuttaminen agressiivisemmaksi eivät vaikuta kovin paljoa.

Kaikki arviot ovat korkeintaan suuntaa antavia. Mallia ei ole validoitu riittävällä empiirisellä datalla, ja siinä voi tunnettujen virhelähteiden lisäksi olla laskuvirheitä.


*Lopuksi*

Huomaatteko jotain virheitä tai epäselvyyksiä? Entä tuleeko mieleen muita nopeutuskeinoja, joita voisi yrittää laskea tällä mallilla?

Kiinnostaisi myös kuulla, missä lähestymistapani poikkeaa siitä miten mallinnusta oikeasti tehdään. Siis muutoin kuin siinä, ettei sitä oikeasti tehdä excelillä.

Ajattelin laskea jossain vaiheessa, mitkä olisivat nopeutustapojen vaikutukset koko kaupungin alueella, jos oletetaan liikenneolojen olevan vastaavia. Odotan kuitenkin ensin, jos joku huomaa korjattavaa mallissa tähän asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisin kitollinen kommenteista, vastaavatko oletukset, mallinnustapa ja tulokset sitä, miten liikennettä oikeasti mallinnetaan.


Minä annan tästä kyllä 5 eli kiitettävä. Liikennettä voi mallintaa erilaisin ohjelmin, mutta ei matematiikka siitä pilalle mene, että käytetään Exceliä. Siinä ei ole graafista käyttöliittymää sijoittaa reitti ja sen yksityiskohdat kartalle jne., mutta Excelillä voi tehdä sitä, mitä joku erityinen mallinnusohjelma ei tee.

Periaatteesi on aivan oikea, ja Excelin kanssa joutuu tekemään kaikenlaista pientä linearisointia ja keskiarvoistamista. Mutta usein on niin, että paremmin pääsee totuutta lähelle oikealla periaatteella kuin tarkkuuden lisäämisellä. Koska itse todellisuus ei kuitenkaan ole kovin tarkka.

Jos esim. halutaan saivarrella kiihtyvyydestä, nopeudesta ja hidastuvuudesta, niin kiihtyvyys ei ole tasainen, eikä nopeuskaan ole tasainen vaan hiljalleen aleneva, koska rullataan. Jarrutushidastuvuus on helposti ja käytännössä suurempi kuin kiihtyvyys... Mutta näistä tulee jonkun sekunnin eroja, jotka eivät ole ratkaisevia suhteessa vaikka siihen, että tulee edes kerran tarpeeton pysähtyminen.

Tuloksesi osoittavat, miksi ratikat nykyään tehdään kuten tehdään. Ja toisaalta, miten paljon säästettäisiin aikaa ja energiaa, kun viitsittäisiin edes vähän ajatella joukkoliikenteen liikenneympäristön suunnittelussa.

Yritin katsoa Exceliäsi, mutta minulla mallissa ja kaikissa nopeutusvaihtoehdoissa on sarakkeet Z ja AA täynnä #ARVO!-virheilmoitusta. Eli jokin funktion viittaama solu ei ole funktion vaatimassa muodossa. Arvaan, että tämä johtunee omista maa- tai muista perusasetuksista. Mutta intoni ja aikani ei nyt riittänyt selvittää, mikä mättää.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yritin katsoa Exceliäsi, mutta minulla mallissa ja kaikissa nopeutusvaihtoehdoissa on sarakkeet Z ja AA täynnä #ARVO!-virheilmoitusta.


Se johtuu siitä, että tyhjien sarakkeiden arvo ei ole nolla vaan välilyönti (" "). Koska välilyönti ei ole luku, sitä ei voi vähentää luvusta. Jostain syystä summalauseke kyllä laskee välilyönnin arvoksi 0. En tiedä, miten se Otsolla itsellään toimii, mutta ainakaan Excel 2007:ssä se ei toimi.

----------


## kutikkaraski

> *


Nopeasti luin läpi ja vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä.. Mutta ensimmäisenä täytyy heti sanoa, että syväuraiset ristikot ja vähintään 20-25 km/h nopeudet niihin vaikuttaa käytännössä lähes yhtä paljon kuin liikennevalojen poisto, tai pysäkin poisto valojen edestä. Koska mitä pidempi vaihderisteysalue on reitillä, sitä suuremmin se ratkaisee ehditkö enää seuraavista kilometrin päässä olevista valoista, varsinkin jos niiden edessä olevalla pysäkillä pysähdytään.

Liikennevalojen välillä ajettu keskinopeus ratkaisee sen, ehtiikö seuraavista valoista pysähtymättä. Nykyisellään monessa paikassa on muutamasta sekunnista kiinni ehditkö enää pysäkkitoimintojen jälkeen enää lähtemään ja ajamaan valoista. Pysäkkiajasta nipistäminen ja yleinen kiiresähellys ei ole kovin hyvä vaihtoehto, joten tilalle täytyy saada suurempi keskinopeus liikennevalojen välille.

Tietysti tämäkin ongelma ratkeaa kertaheitolla jos liikennevalojen vihreä aalto saadaan hidastettua ratikoiden tasolle, koska sitähän täydelliset valoetuudet tarkottaisivat käytännössä  :Smile:

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> En tiedä, miten se Otsolla itsellään toimii, mutta ainakaan Excel 2007:ssä se ei toimi.


Se toimi, koska tein tuon open officella, jolla näemmä on vähän liberaalimpi suhde tyyppimuunnoksiin. Kokeilin itsekin nyt excel 2007:llä ja huomasin aivan saman asian. Päivitän huomenna version jossa tuo kohta on paremmin viritetty. 

Ainoa joka ainakin itselläni hajosi oli tuo väliaikojen esitys; se ei itse asiassa vaikuta laskelmiin ollenkaan. Lisäksi tosin officen jenkki-locale sai kaikki aikamäärät näyttämään kummallisilta, kun 23min 9s näkyykin "12:23:09 AM"

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:27 ----------




> Nopeasti luin läpi ja vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä.. Mutta ensimmäisenä täytyy heti sanoa, että syväuraiset ristikot ja vähintään 20-25 km/h nopeudet niihin vaikuttaa käytännössä lähes yhtä paljon kuin liikennevalojen poisto, tai pysäkin poisto valojen edestä.


Tässä pätkällä kasin reittiä mitä mallinsin, kaikki ristikot paitsi Ruusulankadun vaihde ovat valoristeyksissä ja useimmat pysäkinkin vieressä ja/tai kaarteissa. Niiden nopeuttaminen ei siis vaikuta paljoa, kun vauhti on any way hidas. 

Tietysti, jos ristikon nopeutus johtaa siihen, että ehtii valoihin joihin ei muutoin ehtisi, on sillä itseään suurempi vaikutus. Mutta silloin vika on kyllä myös liian kireissä liikenevaloissa.




> Pysäkkiajasta nipistäminen ja yleinen kiiresähellys ei ole kovin hyvä vaihtoehto, joten tilalle täytyy saada suurempi keskinopeus liikennevalojen välille.


Pysäkkiajat olivat mitatessani kahden vilkkaimman pysäkin ulkopuolella keskimäärin 15s ja vain kerran yli 20s. Kun tuon lisäksi kuitenkin hukkaantuu toinen 15-20s hidastusten muodossa, ei sen kiristämisessä ole kauheasti mieltä. Paitsi vakioittamisen osalta, että saadaan tehtyä toimivat vihreät aallot.




> Tietysti tämäkin ongelma ratkeaa kertaheitolla jos liikennevalojen vihreä aalto saadaan hidastettua ratikoiden tasolle, koska sitähän täydelliset valoetuudet tarkottaisivat käytännössä


Niinpä. Suurimman osan risteyksistä voisi oikeasti ihan hyvin ohjelmoida niin, että ratikkaliikenne sujuisi. Ei ehkä nykyisillä liikenteen ohjelmointisäännöillä, mutta järkevillä säännöillä. Liieknteen sujuvuus tarkoittaa sitä, että 100henkeä ratikassa on isompi prioriteetti kuin 20 henkeä autoissaan. Tai 0-2, mitä monessa valoristeyksessä menee edestä.

----------


## kutikkaraski

> Tässä pätkällä kasin reittiä mitä mallinsin, kaikki ristikot paitsi Ruusulankadun vaihde ovat valoristeyksissä ja useimmat pysäkinkin vieressä ja/tai kaarteissa. Niiden nopeuttaminen ei siis vaikuta paljoa, kun vauhti on any way hidas.


No jos oikein seikkaperäisesti tarkastellaan.. Juuri tällä pätkällä juuri Salmisaaren suuntaan ei tällaisia kohteita olekaan mainittavasti, ainoastaan Urheilutalon risteyksessä olevat ristikot jotka yleensä estävät Linnanmäen pysäkilllä olevista valoista ehtimisen.
Tosiasiassa olet kuitenkin oikeassa, että syväuraisuus lisää eniten matkustusmukavuutta. Melu vähenee, ja onhan se aina mukavempaa matkustajille kun samassa ajassa tarvii kiihdyttää enää 20:stä 40:een km/h, verrattuna aiempaan 10:stä 40:een  :Smile:

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Urheilutalon risteyksessä olevat ristikot jotka yleensä estävät Linnanmäen pysäkilllä olevista valoista ehtimisen.


Tuollaiset epäsuorat vaikutukset eivät näy mallissa ollenkaan, koska niiden mallintamista varten olisi pitänyt mallintaa samalla kaikki liikennevalojen ohjelmoinnitkin, ja se olisi mennyt jo yli jaksamiseni (+ olisi tarvinnut aika paljon lisää tietoja niistä). 

Mutta jos Hesarilla Sturenkadun liikennevalot optimoidana sen mukaan, että urheilutalolta tulevat autot ehtivät kivasti, mutta ratikalla on vaikeaa, on se aivan järjetöntä. Siitähän menee autolla ehkä sata ihmsitä tunnissa, ja ratikalla toista tuhatta.

Onko tuo 20km/h kaarteissa muuten oikean suuruusluokan luku? Pistin sen ihan näppituntumalla.

----------


## kutikkaraski

> Onko tuo 20km/h kaarteissa muuten oikean suuruusluokan luku? Pistin sen ihan näppituntumalla.


Vaikea sanoa, riippuu niin paljon kaarresäteestä ja kaarteen konstruktion laadusta.. useimmiten silti 15-20 km/h luokkaa, riippuen onko kaarteessa heilahtavana töksähdyksenä tuntuvaa epäonnistunutta kaarresäteen muutosta. Joissakin kaarteissa joutuu hidastamaan jopa kymppiin juuri siitä syystä.
Esim. Mechelininkadulta Itämerenkadulle käännyttäessä on kaarteen keskikohdassa tällainen. Osa kuljettajista ei tietysti välitä pienestä epämukavuudesta, vaan ajavat reilulla vauhdilla ja se näkyy kiskojen sisäreunaan nopeasti muodostuvana lovena. 
Kovempaakin voisi monesti ajaa kaarteen varsinaisen säteen puolesta, mutta eipä meidän rataverkossa taida olla hyvin onnistuneita klotoidikaarteita juuri yhtään joita se vaatisi.

----------


## TEP70

> Vaikea sanoa, riippuu niin paljon kaarresäteestä ja kaarteen konstruktion laadusta.. useimmiten silti 15-20 km/h luokkaa, riippuen onko kaarteessa heilahtavana töksähdyksenä tuntuvaa epäonnistunutta kaarresäteen muutosta. Joissakin kaarteissa joutuu hidastamaan jopa kymppiin juuri siitä syystä.
> Esim. Mechelininkadulta Itämerenkadulle käännyttäessä on kaarteen keskikohdassa tällainen. Osa kuljettajista ei tietysti välitä pienestä epämukavuudesta, vaan ajavat reilulla vauhdilla ja se näkyy kiskojen sisäreunaan nopeasti muodostuvana lovena. 
> Kovempaakin voisi monesti ajaa kaarteen varsinaisen säteen puolesta, mutta eipä meidän rataverkossa taida olla hyvin onnistuneita klotoidikaarteita juuri yhtään joita se vaatisi.


Tätä on tullut joskus kahvipöytäkeskusteluissa ihmeteltyä: miksi Helsingin raitioteillä ei käytetä siirtymäkaaria? On tietysti varmasti helpompaa rakentaa rataa, kun komponentit ovat vakioita kuin lasten Brio-puuradassa.  :Smile: 

Itse kun asuin Mäkelänkadulla, kestoinhokkini oli käännös Ratamestarinkadulta Rautatieläisenkadulle matkalla Pasilaan. Siitä kun vielä kuljettaja ajaa ilman suurempia hiljentelyitä, tuntuu, että putoaa penkiltä.

----------


## late-

> Tätä on tullut joskus kahvipöytäkeskusteluissa ihmeteltyä: miksi Helsingin raitioteillä ei käytetä siirtymäkaaria?


Helsingissä on käytössä kaksi vakiota tasoituskaarisarjaa. Sarja valitaan pääkaaren säteen mukaan ja sitten sarjasta käytetään sen verran jaksoja kuin pääkaareen pääsemiseksi tarvitaan. Taivutukset tehdään suunnilleen asteen käännöstä vastaavissa paloissa. Hallipihojen ulkopuolella näitä käytetään aina.

Kaarrekohtaisesti nopeustason mukaan laskettuja ja sovitettuja siirtymäkaaria ei sen sijaan käytetä. Siitäkin voidaan keskustella tehdäänkö taivutus riittävän lyhyissä paloissa. Yli 250 m säteisille kaarille ei yleensä taivuteta erikseen tasoituksia, vaan kiskot taivutetaan asennusvaiheessa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Kiitos kaikille kommenteista. Päivitin tuota mallia vähän, ja varmistin että se näkyy ainakin itselläni oikein nyt Excel 2007:ssä. Täydennetty malli tässä.

Lisäsin laskelman paljonko kaikkien paitsi pääväylien liikennevalojen ohitus nopeuttaisi, ja laskin paljonko rahaa nopeutukset säästäisivät, kahdella oletuksella:

1) Mallin tulokset pätevät muuallakin kuin mittaamallini välillä. Keskustan ulkopuoella liikenneolot ovat melko samanlaisia. ydinkeskustassa liikenne on paljon hitaampaa. Hitauden aiheuttajat ovat kuitenkin samoja, niitä vaan on tiheämmässä (enemmän pysäkkejä, liikennevaloja, vaihteita ja muuta häiriötä). Siksi mallin nopeuttamisvaihtoehdot antasivat luultavasti suunnilleen vastaavan prosenttimuutoksen keskustassakin.

2) Kustannukset määräytyvät lineaarisesti ajoajasta. Vaunutunnit ja vaunupäivät määräytyvät suoraan siitä, montako vaunua tarvitaan linjalle. Vaunukilometrit eivät, mutta niiden osuus on kai melko pieni (HKL toimintakertomus ei erittele tätä, onko tieto jossain julkisesti?), joten laskin koko budjetin mukaan, 48,6M

Tässä yhteenveto:
Helpot liikennevalomuutokset:		*13%	6,4M*Isommat liikennevalomuutokset:	*24%	11,6M*Kaikkien valojen ohitus		        *31%	15,6M*Pysäkkien vähennys			*7%	3,4M*"Reippaampi" ajotapa			*5%	2,7M*
Kaikki muut nopeuttamisvaihtoehdot ovat näihin verrattuna näpertelyä. Käytännössä se, mihin on syytä keskittyä on siis liikennevalot, koska pysäkkien poisto laskee palvelutasoa, ja ajotavan kiristäminen heikentää matkustusmukavuutta ja mahdollisesti liikenneturvallisuutta.

"Helppo" liikennevalomuutos oli siis pikkuristeyksistä ja jalankulkijavaloista suoraan läpipääsy. Sästö kuutisen miljoonaa. 

Keskitaso on, että kaikki paitsi autoilun pääväylät ja isot ratikkaristeykset ohitetaan suoraan. Tutkimusvälilleni jäi 7 liikennevalot, joihin voi joutua pysähtymään. Tälläinen olisi täysin mahdollista aiheuttaen vain sangen kohtuullista haittaa muille tielläliikkujille. Säästö toistakymmentä miljoonaa.

1 ja 2 kohdan arvio on luultavasti hiukan yläkanttiin, koska malli ei huomioi sitä, että Manskun valoissa seistään paljon useammin ja enemmän kuin jossain Salomonkadulla. 3. kohta on kuitenkin oikein, itse asiassa luultavasti alakanttiin.

Liikenteen nopeuttaminen ei tietenkään tarkoita, että ratikoita voitaisiin noin vain vähentää. Ne vaunut mitä on ostettu, on jo ostettu. Eikä kuskejakaan voi lempata noin vaan pellolle, vaikka tarve vähenisi. Mutta kun liikennettä ollaan lähivuosina voimakkaasti kasvattamassa, toteutuvat säästöt suoraan sen kautta, paljonko tarvitaan uusia vaunuja ja kuskeja.

Päälle vielä dynaamiset vaikutukset, kun bussiliikennettä voidaankin korvata nopeutuneella ja halventuneella ratikkaliikenteellä niin nopeuden kuin kustannustenkin puolesta.

Kaiken kaikkiaan sanoisin, että nuo tulokset ovat suuntaa-antavasti oikein. Plus/miinus neljänneksen verran ehkä. Vaunujen seisottelu valoissa maksaa veronmaksajille 15 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa käteistä. Plus tietysti matkustajien laskennallinen hyöty.

----------


## teme

Otsolta mielenkiintoinen esitys. Yksi asia linjasto- ja ratasuunnitteluun liittyen on se että mitä jos ne isot risteykset vaan yrittäisi kiertää?

Otetaan esimerkki keskustasta, 7A välillä Snelmmanninkadun pysäkki (Liisankatu) ja Ylioppilastalo (Aleksanterinkatu). Välillä on neljä pysäkkiä, jalankulkijoita on paljon ja samoin muita ratikoita. Mutta ei juurikaan liikennevaloja tai vilkkaiden teiden ylityksiä. Pituus 1,25km, aikataulun mukainen ajoaika 5 min, eli keskinopeus pysähdykset ja olosuhteet huomioonottaen ihan hyvä 15km/h.

Vertailun vuoksi ratikka 9 välillä Kallion virastalo ja Kaivokatu. Suurinpiirtein sama 1,25km, kolme pysäkkiä ja paljon valoja. Aikataulun mukainen ajoaika 9 min, keskinopeus reilu 8km/h.

On esimerkiksi täysin mahdollista että nopeampi reitti Kaivokadun pysäkille Laajasalosta tulevalle ratikalle on Snellmanninkatu - Aleksi - Mikonkatu - Kaivokatu kuin suora Liisankatu - Kaivokatu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaunujen seisottelu valoissa maksaa veronmaksajille 15 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa käteistä. Plus tietysti matkustajien laskennallinen hyöty.


Juuri näin. Vinkki Pajuselle: Tehdään nuo liikenne-etuudet, niin Jussi saa Kauppatorin remonttiinsa rahat yhden vuoden säästöistä. Mutta siis sillä ehdolla, että ensin ne etuudet, sitten vasta Kauppatori.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> On esimerkiksi täysin mahdollista että nopeampi reitti Kaivokadun pysäkille Laajasalosta tulevalle ratikalle on Snellmanninkatu - Aleksi - Mikonkatu - Kaivokatu kuin suora Liisankatu - Kaivokatu.


Totta, hyvä huomio. Se tuntui jotenkin kirtävältä ja huonolta karttaa katsoessa, mutta niin se kartta pettää.

Liikennenvaloja on yli kaksi kertaa niin paljon kuin pysäkkejä, ja pysähdyksiäkin on enemmän. Bonuksena vielä keskimääräinen pysähdyskin on selvästi pidempi ainakin keskustan ulkopuolella. Ei tosiaan ole epäselvää mikä ratikkaliikenteessä maksaa.

Liisankatu-Kaivokatu-reitillä kyllä kaikki valot, paitsi Liisankatu/Kaisaniemenkatu, Kaivokatu/rautatientori (bussit) ja Kaivokatu/Keskuskatu olisi kyllä helposti saatavissa aina suoraan läpi ajettaviksi. Kuudet valot vähenisivät kolmiksi.

Ja toki oikealla rytmityksellä nuo loputkin saisi ohitettua, jos vaunujen määrä ja luotettavuus ovat sellasia, että ne saa mahtumaan rytmiin (busseja esim. lähtee parin minutin välein, joten luulisi mahtuvan)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:53 ----------




> Juuri näin. Vinkki Pajuselle: Tehdään nuo liikenne-etuudet, niin Jussi saa Kauppatorin remonttiinsa rahat yhden vuoden säästöistä. Mutta siis sillä ehdolla, että ensin ne etuudet, sitten vasta Kauppatori.


Meinasin jo itsekin ehdottaa tätä toisessa ketjussa, mutta jotenkin jätin väliin. Pahus.

Sinänsä tuo suoraan rahoiksi laskeminen on tietysti tavallaan populistista hömppää, paitsi kun ne rahat ihan oikeasti käytetään siihen seisottamiseen, ja suurelta osin ilman kovin kummoisia hyötyjä edes. Ainakin kolmanneksen saisi varmasti pois ilman että autoliikenteen välityskyvyssä tapahtuu mittaustarkkuuden rajoissa muutoksia, ja toisen kolmanneksen hyvin pienellä autoilun heikentämisellä.

Pitäisi ehkä laskea tuohon vielä matka-aika säästöt lisäksi. Oliko netissä jossain hyviä Yhtalin laskentaperusteita esillä?

----------


## sebastin

Vastaus keskustelun otsikkoon: metroa, metroa, ja metroa, sekä, tunnelia, tunnelia ja tunnelia.

----------


## j-lu

> Sinänsä tuo suoraan rahoiksi laskeminen on tietysti tavallaan populistista hömppää, paitsi kun ne rahat ihan oikeasti käytetään siihen seisottamiseen, ja suurelta osin ilman kovin kummoisia hyötyjä edes. Ainakin kolmanneksen saisi varmasti pois ilman että autoliikenteen välityskyvyssä tapahtuu mittaustarkkuuden rajoissa muutoksia, ja toisen kolmanneksen hyvin pienellä autoilun heikentämisellä.


Populistista tai ei, mutta tuo on kuitenkin esitystapa joka vetoaa jossain määrin niihinkin, jotka eivät joukkoliikennettä käytä. Sen ajan mitä olen itse palstaa lukenut, täällä on valitettu etuuksien puutteesta, ratikkojen seisomisesta ja siitä kuinka hitaus vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyyn. Näin toki on, mutta ei sellainen autoilevaa päättäjää kiinnosta.

Rahan luulisi kiinnostavan, koska autoilijatkin halunnevat säästää joukkoliikenteestä - voisi jopa uumoilla, että he ovat innokkaimpia asian suhteen. Tuskin kannattaa siitä raitiovaunujen nopeutumisesta edes mainita... Pajuselle vaan meiliä otsikolla "Haluatko säästää joukkoliikenteestä suututtamatta käyttäjiä?" niin jo alkaa tapahtua  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> Liisankatu-Kaivokatu-reitillä kyllä kaikki valot, paitsi Liisankatu/Kaisaniemenkatu, Kaivokatu/rautatientori (bussit) ja Kaivokatu/Keskuskatu olisi kyllä helposti saatavissa aina suoraan läpi ajettaviksi. Kuudet valot vähenisivät kolmiksi.


Kun joku antaa minulle liikennedikattaatoriin oikeudet ja pari milliä rahaa, niin tuo väli laitetaan uusiksi niin että bussit ajaa puiston puolella kiskoja ja edelleen kaksisuuntaiseksi muutettua Vilhovuorenkatua. Henkilöautot ajaa ramppia Hakaniemen sillallta Siltasaarenrantaan, siitä liikenneympyrään jossa yhdistyy Silltasaaren-, Unionin- ja Kaisaniemenkatu, joka on kaksikaistainen ja suuntainen. Noilla kolmella liikennemuodolla on tämän jälkeen tasan kaksi risteystä: Liisankadulta ja Mikonkadulta tulevat ratikat risteävät henkilöautojen kanssa, Mikonkadulla lisäksi pohjoiseen kiskojen jokunen auto.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Pajuselle vaan meiliä otsikolla "Haluatko säästää joukkoliikenteestä suututtamatta käyttäjiä?" niin jo alkaa tapahtua


Täytyy varmaan kokeilla  :Smile:   ...ehkä ensin kuitenkin vähän hion retoriikkaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:51 ----------




> Kun joku antaa minulle liikennedikattaatoriin oikeudet ja pari milliä rahaa, niin tuo väli laitetaan uusiksi niin että bussit ajaa puiston puolella kiskoja ja edelleen kaksisuuntaiseksi muutettua Vilhovuorenkatua.


Tarkoitat vissiin Vilhonkatua? Vlhonvuorenkatu menee Kurvista alas Rantatielle. Ja joo, noinhan se pitäisi hoitaa. Ei edes lähtisi yhtään kaistaa henkilöautoilta, paitsi ehkä liikenneympyrän kohdalla (nythän siinä saa jonottaa monella kaistalla rinnan)

----------


## ess

Mitähän tuo "reippaampi ajotapa" tarkoittaa käytännössä?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mitähän tuo "reippaampi ajotapa" tarkoittaa käytännössä?


Että kiihtyvyyttä nostetaan. Muistelen sitä täällä aika-ajoin vaaditun, joten koitin laskea senkin jotenkin. Suhtautusin kyllä melkoisella varauksella siitä laksemiini numeroihin, siksi hatusta kiihtyvyyden nopeutuksen numeroarvo oli vedetty. Mutta varmastihan se vähän nopeuttaisi, samalla kun matkustusmukaavuus ja ehkä liikenneturvallisuuskin kärsisivät.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oliko netissä jossain hyviä Yhtalin laskentaperusteita esillä?


YHTALIn ohje löytyy LVM:n saitilta. Opuksen nimi on Liikenneväylähankkeiden arvioinnin yleisohje ja julkaisunumero on 34/2003. Ohjeessa esitetyt yksikköarvot ovat osin vanhentuneet, nyt käytössä olevat arvot ovat julkaisussa Tieliikenteen ajokustannusten yksikköarvot 2005. Sen on julkaissut Tiehallinto, verkkojulkaisu löytyy (www.tiehallinto.fi/julkaisut) ISBN 951-803-607-1 TIEH 2100039-v-05

Joukkoliikennehankkeille on julkaistu oma ohje v. 2007: Joukkoliikenteen vaikutusten arviointi, Yleisohje. LVM:n julkaisunumero 50/2007.

Olennainen tieto on, että kaupunkiliikenteen linja-autolle (ja siten joukkoliikenteelle yleensä) lasketaan matka-aikasäästön arvoksi työajan matkalla 25,59  ja muilla matkoilla 7,22 . Kun sitten lasketaan esim. RaideYVAn tapaan työtehtävissä tehtävien matkojen osuuden olevan 6 % ja loput vapaa-ajalla tehtäviä, saadan keskimääräiseksi arvoksi 8,32 /h/matkustaja.

Rattoista laskentaa!

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Helsingin raitioliikennettä saataisiin merkittävästi tehostettua, jolloin sekä liikennöintikulut alenisivat että lipputulot nousisivat, jos otettaisiin käyttöön yksinkertainen periaate: Raitiovaunu ei pysähdy kuin pysäkillä ottamaan ja jättämään matkustajia - raitiovaunu ei odota yksityisautoja, lipun ostajia tai epäonnistuneita liikennejärjestelujä.


Minä allekirjoitan tämän näkemyksen.  Toivon , että Te, jotka olette virkamiehistössä ja poliittisissa luottamusmiehistössä, laitatte toimeen ensiksi kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamisen ja ilman verukkeita.  Tällä hetkellä raitiovaununkuljettaja on mm . psykologi, matkaopas ja lippumyymälän hoitaja.  Tästä kuljettajarahastuksen poistamisesta voisi aloittaa.

Martti

----------


## ess

> Että kiihtyvyyttä nostetaan. Muistelen sitä täällä aika-ajoin vaaditun, joten koitin laskea senkin jotenkin. Suhtautusin kyllä melkoisella varauksella siitä laksemiini numeroihin, siksi hatusta kiihtyvyyden nopeutuksen numeroarvo oli vedetty. Mutta varmastihan se vähän nopeuttaisi, samalla kun matkustusmukaavuus ja ehkä liikenneturvallisuuskin kärsisivät.


Nykyinen kiihtyvyys on paljon enemmän kuin riittävä, mutta se ei auta kun samantein pitää pysähtyä punaisiin valoihin. Mitään bussimaista saati henkilöautomaista kiihtyvyyttä ei tule tavoitella. Ymmärtääkseni nivelvaunut kiihtyivät alunperin niin rajusti että se rikkoi jotain laitteita vaunuissa.

----------


## teme

> Minä allekirjoitan tämän näkemyksen.  Toivon , että Te, jotka olette virkamiehistössä ja poliittisissa luottamusmiehistössä, laitatte toimeen ensiksi kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamisen ja ilman verukkeita.  Tällä hetkellä raitiovaununkuljettaja on mm . psykologi, matkaopas ja lippumyymälän hoitaja.  Tästä kuljettajarahastuksen poistamisesta voisi aloittaa.


Tulossa, lippuautomaatit paraikaa hankinnassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Olikos niistä kuljettajan hytin sulkemisistakin jossain välissä jo puhetta? Käytännössähän tuo on nykyisissä, etuovillisissa vaunuissa "vain pleksinpalanen", joten raitioliikenneyksikkö tehnee tästä päätökset ja toteutuksen itse.

Olisi hyvin valitettavaa, joskin jollain oudolla tavalla oletettavaa, että uusiin, etenkin Jokeriin tilattaviin vaunuihin tulisi avohytti, vaikka rahastusta ei olisikaan.

----------


## teme

> YHTALIn ohje löytyy LVM:n saitilta. Opuksen nimi on Liikenneväylähankkeiden arvioinnin yleisohje ja julkaisunumero on 34/2003. Ohjeessa esitetyt yksikköarvot ovat osin vanhentuneet, nyt käytössä olevat arvot ovat julkaisussa Tieliikenteen ajokustannusten yksikköarvot 2005. Sen on julkaissut Tiehallinto, verkkojulkaisu löytyy (www.tiehallinto.fi/julkaisut) ISBN 951-803-607-1 TIEH 2100039-v-05


Ja rautaisannoksen siitä mikä kaikki ohjeissa on pielessä löytää VTT:n selvityksestä "Seinäjoki-Oulu Yhteiskuntataloudellinen vaikutusarvio". http://www.vtt.fi/inf/julkaisut/muut...R_03550_09.pdf

Siinä on mm. laskettu ihan oikeita yhteiskunnallisia hyötyjä elinkeinoelämälle, mutta yksi tekninen asia joka on käytännössä raidevihamielinen on oletukset poistoajoista, tarkastelujaksosta ja diskonttakorosta:



> YHTALI-ohjeisto (Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö 2003)
> ohjeistaa yksikäsitteisesti käyttämään 30 vuoden laskentaa, vaikka talousteoreettisesti  ja
> 52 (viite VATTin tutkimukseen)aivan käytännöllisestikin  katsoen 50 vuoden tarkastelu on erheettömämpi. Tämä johtuu kahdesta syystä:
> 1. rautatieinfrastruktuurin tekninen ikä, ja siten myös oikea kirjanpidollinen ikä, on noin 100 vuotta. Ellei tätä tosiasiaa oteta huomioon hankearvioinneissa, ovat rautatieinvestoinnit aina heikommassa asemassa esimerkiksi tieinvestointeihin nähden, tieinfrastruktuurin käyttöiän ollessa noin 50 vuotta.
> 2. Investoinnin kokoluokka on niin poikkeuksellinen liikennejärjestelmässämme, että se vaatii normaalia pidemmän aikahorisontin vaikutusten arviointiin ja niin muodoin myös kannattavuuslaskentaan. Sama periaate pätee mihin tahansa yksityiseenkin investointiin: suuret ja laajavaikutteiset investoinnit ja niiden takaisinmaksu tulee ulottaa myös aika-akselilla tavallista pidemmälle.





> Jäännösarvon vaikutus on suuri, mutta jos 100 vuoden rakenteen laskentajakso rajataan 30 vuoteen jonka jälkeen edelleen oletetaan 25% jäännösarvo, ollaan tilanteessa, jossa strategiset pääomaintensiiviset investoinnit ovat huonoissa lähtöasetelmissa. Esimerkiksi ratahankkeiden osalta laskentajakson tulisi olla selkeästi pidempi, esimerkiksi 60 vuotta ja jäännösarvon arvostuksen selkeästi nykyistä korkeampi, esimerkiksi 50% laskentajakson (50-60 vuotta) lopussa, josta se luonnollisesti diskontataan nykyhetkeen. Nykyinen YHTALI-järjestelmä suosiikin pienempiä ja lyhytkestoisempia infrastruktuuri-investointeja. Tämä johtaa pitkän aikavälin ali-investointeihin ja todellisuudessa hyvinvointipohjan yhden osan rapautumiseen, tilanne joka ollaan näkemässä esimerkiksi Yhdysvalloissa. Toisaalta kevyemmillä investoinneilla liikennejärjestelmä säilyy jossain määrin joustavampana.
> - Aluerakenteen megatrendien muutokset muuttavat ratkaisevasti kuljetusmarkkinoita ja sitä kautta sanelevat infrastruktuurin tarvetta tavalla, joka ei ole hankearvioinneissa läsnä, mutta joka itse asiassa on ehkä suurin infrastruktuurin kysyntään vaikuttava muuttuja pitkällä aikavälillä. Ellemme tunnista näitä tarpeita ja siirry hankearvioinneissa holistisempaan suuntaan, suuntautuvat investoinnit lyhyellä aikavälillä (alle 10 vuotta) tehokkaasti mutta pitkällä aikavälillä (yli 20 vuotta) tehottomasti.
> - Käytetyt yksikköhinnat ovat periaatteessa oikein määritetty, mutta niistä puuttuu näkökulma, jossa hinta on tulevaisuuden odotus. Toisin sanoen, arvotusperiaatteena on toteutunut historiallinen kustannus, mutta tosiasiassa markkinahinta on tulevaisuussuuntautunut. Tämä johtaa yhteiskunnan kannalta tilanteeseen, jossa esimerkiksi ympäristökustannukset ovat aliarvostettuja, jos oletus on se, että ympäristön merkitys kasvaa tulevaisuudessa. Sama ideologia soveltuu kaikkiin yksikköhintoihin, vaikkakin odotusarvopohjaisten yksikköhintojen käyttö on haasteellista - mutta ei suinkaan mahdotonta.


Sama mikä pätee aluerakenteeseen pätee kaupunkirakenteeseen.

Ja mitä tämä tämä käytännössä tarkoittaa esim. tämän hankkeen kohdalla on että 30 vuoden tarkastelulla H/K on 0,9 (>1 on kannattava), mutta jos
Jäännösarvo 50% vs 25% niin 1,0
Jäännösarvo 75% vs 25% niin 1,1

Tai 50 vuoden tarkastelujaksolla
Jäännösarvo 25% tai 50% 1,5
Jäännösarvo 75% 1,6

Että noin se H/K heittää, ja tuo on vaan yksi asia. Tuosta näkee hyvin selkeästi tuon tarkastelujakson merkityksen. Helsingin vanhimmat kiskolinjat taitaa olla satavuotiaita.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:45 ----------




> Olennainen tieto on, että kaupunkiliikenteen linja-autolle (ja siten joukkoliikenteelle yleensä) lasketaan matka-aikasäästön arvoksi työajan matkalla 25,59  ja muilla matkoilla 7,22 . Kun sitten lasketaan esim. RaideYVAn tapaan työtehtävissä tehtävien matkojen osuuden olevan 6 % ja loput vapaa-ajalla tehtäviä, saadan keskimääräiseksi arvoksi 8,32 /h/matkustaja.


Britit muuten laskee suuremman ajan arvon metrossa matkustamiselle, näin siksi että Lontoossa on korkeammat palkat. Näin ei tietenkään voi Suomessa tehdä, koska pääkaupungissa on suuremmat palkat  :Smile: 

Yksi asia mitä voi myös reflektoida: Junassa vietetty työtunti maksaa useissa laskentamallaisessa vähemmän kuin autossa vietetty, en ole ihan varma YHTALIsta, koska junassa voi tehdä töitä. Tästä vaan seuraa helposti että on kannattavampaa lyhentää autoilijoiden matka-aikaa...

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Rattoista laskentaa!


Kiitos Yhtali-infoista Antero. Meinasin jo tänään alkaa taas leikkiä excelillä, mutta hiihtosää vei voiton niin jäi toiseen päivään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja rautaisannoksen siitä mikä kaikki ohjeissa on pielessä löytää VTT:n selvityksestä "Seinäjoki-Oulu Yhteiskuntataloudellinen vaikutusarvio". http://www.vtt.fi/inf/julkaisut/muut...R_03550_09.pdf


Olen aivan samaa mieltä VTT:n kanssa. Myös siitä, minkä VTT on kohteliaasti kirjoittanut sanomatta suoraan, mikä saattaa olla koko YHTALIn kuoletusaikaohjeiden tarkoituskin. Sillä erilaisten kuoletuksen laskentatapojen merkitys on opetettu kaikille asioita opiskelleille jo vuosia, joten ei kenellekään ole yllätys, että lasketaan tavalla joka suosii tierakentamista ja syrjii pitkävaikutteisempia investointeja, kuten rautateitä ja vesiliikennettä.

Itse olisin valmis siirtymään pelkän koron käyttöön, kun mennään oikeasti pitkävaikutteisten investointien laskentaan. Koska 4050 vuoden kuoletusajoissa annuiteetti on käytännössä sama kuin korko, eli kuoletusajan pidennys ei siitä enää annuiteettia muuta. Ja samalla ryhdytään laskemaan realistisesti ylläpitokustannuksia, jotka ovat oikea ja reaalinen väylän kustannus.

Meillä alkavat kaupunkien kadut olla keskustoissa nyt satavuotiaita, eikä ole ihan lähivuosikymmenien suunnitelmissa purkaa kaupunkeja, jolloin vasta tulisi nykyisten katujen käyttöajalle loppu. Pääosa radoistammekin on satavuotiaita, eikä ratojakaan ole paria poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta purettu. Öljytalouden hiipuminen tulee vain nostamaan ratojemme käyttöarvoa.




> Yksi asia mitä voi myös reflektoida: Junassa vietetty työtunti maksaa useissa laskentamallaisessa vähemmän kuin autossa vietetty, en ole ihan varma YHTALIsta, koska junassa voi tehdä töitä. Tästä vaan seuraa helposti että on kannattavampaa lyhentää autoilijoiden matka-aikaa...


Ajan arvo YHTALIssa tarkoittaa, että aika menetetään eikä sitä voi käyttää hyödyksi. Kun junassa tekee töitä, koko periaate käy mielettömäksi, sillä junan käyttöhän säästää kaiken matka-ajan hyödyksi.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Olen aivan samaa mieltä VTT:n kanssa. Myös siitä, minkä VTT on kohteliaasti kirjoittanut sanomatta suoraan, mikä saattaa olla koko YHTALIn kuoletusaikaohjeiden tarkoituskin. Sillä erilaisten kuoletuksen laskentatapojen merkitys on opetettu kaikille asioita opiskelleille jo vuosia, joten ei kenellekään ole yllätys, että lasketaan tavalla joka suosii tierakentamista ja syrjii pitkävaikutteisempia investointeja, kuten rautateitä ja vesiliikennettä.


Olen kuullut sellaisenkin version että se on tarkoituksella rakennettu niin että se sorsii isoja investointeja. Logiikka on että perusväylästö on jo rakennettu, joten uusiin isoihin väylähankkeisiin pitääkin suhtautua kriittisesti. Ja toisaalta tämä tasapainoittaa sitä vikaa että autoilijoille voidaan laskea aika holtittomia matka-aikasäästöjä. Jos YHTALIa käytettäisiin vain autohankkeisiin niin tämä vielä jotenkin kävisi, mutta kun ei.

Henkilökohtaisesti olisin valmis heittämään koko kehikolla vesilintua. Noissa laskelmissa tuntuu menevän vaihtoehtoisesti läpi mitä sattuu, mikä johtaa mielivaltaisuuteen, ja byrokraatin ensireaktio tähän on kiristää ohjeistusta. Mutta kun esimerkiksi se double-accounting kielto aikahyödyille ja muille hyödyille kuten asuntojen arvon nousu on joissain tapauksissa järkevä ja joissain taas ei, niin tämäkin johtaa mielivaltaisuuteen.

Jos noita laskelmia tehdään ja H/K lukuja tuijotetaan, niin sitten pitäisi päättäjille saada jakeluun se että ne on suuntaa antavia, tarkastelutavasta riippuvaisia, jne. Käytännössä vaikka niin että todetaan virhemarginaalin olevan 0,5, eli jos H/K on alle 0,5 niin hanke ei ole kannattava, jos yli 1,5 niin on kannatava, ja kaikesta siltä väliltä ei voi sanoa mitään.




> Itse olisin valmis siirtymään pelkän koron käyttöön, kun mennään oikeasti pitkävaikutteisten investointien laskentaan. Koska 4050 vuoden kuoletusajoissa annuiteetti on käytännössä sama kuin korko, eli kuoletusajan pidennys ei siitä enää annuiteettia muuta. Ja samalla ryhdytään laskemaan realistisesti ylläpitokustannuksia, jotka ovat oikea ja reaalinen väylän kustannus.


Ollaan tästä aiemminkin keskusteltu ja vasta nyt ymmärsin mitä ajat takaa. Joo, hyvä.

----------


## Max

Infotram-portaalissa valiteltiin Varsovan raitioliikenteen huonoja valoetuuksia (vain 4 %:lla radasta on sellaisia). Kuitenkin kaupungissa on pysäkkiväli 450 m ja 80 % muusta liikenteestä eroteltua rataa. Keskimääräiseksi linjanopeudeksi mainittiin nyt 18,5 km/h eli aika paljon enemmän kuin Helsingissä, missä valoetuuksia kuitenkin on paljon enemmän. Varsova on niin ruuhkainen, ettei Helsinkiä ei voi edes verrata.
http://www.infotram.pl/text.php?from=main&id=31443

----------


## Jykke

> On tärkeää kertoa että Helsinginkadulta vasemmalle Mannerheimintielle muodostuu pääväylä, joille palaa pitkä vihreä.  Näin ollen usein pääsee muodostumaan tilanne jossa 3 on odottaa vuoroaan oikealle,  ja edelleen niiden takana suoraan meneviä esim 4, 7 tai 10.


 Siis nyt puhutaan Oopperan pysäkistä. Tällaista jonoontumista voitaisiin estää tahdistamalla, kehittämällä valoetuisuuksia, tai kuten itsekkin totesit: 




> Mutta ongelmaan etsitään ratkaisua: vaunu 3 Nordenskiöldinkatua  alas suoraan Topeliuksenkadulle.





> Meillä on nyt iso ja tilava Vauriotram ja tässä juuri se seisoi Korpisen Pekan kaupan kulmalla bussin(esim 39 tai 45) perässä, vaunu pakattiin kerran, on ihan oikein että bussin perässä odottaessaan pääsee vaunuun sisään, mutta vilkkaalla paikalla on tulijoiden jono.


 En ihan näin henkilökohtaisesti tunne Helsinkiläisiä, joten missäs ihmeessä nyt mennään? Fredrikinkadulla, vai Arkadiankadulla kun bussi seisoo kerran vaunun tiellä. 




> Ja tässäkin tapauksessa ovet avattiin useamman kerran.  Oikeastaan ongelmaa ei ole Helsingissä ratkaistu, linjana näyttää olevan se että jollain konstilla vaunuun pyrkivää odotetaan.


 Ilmeisesti jos bussi seisoo puoli päivää ratikan edellä. Monen bussilinjan ja edes yhden ratikkalinjan päällekkäisyys aiheuttaa ongelmia. Tästä syystä jos halutaan väkisin rakentaa yhteinen ratikka ja bussiosuus, niin mieluiten siten, että kyseisellä välillä ei paljon busseja liiku enempää kuin yksi linja. 




> Ei sitä voi tyrmätä, siinähän palvellaan ratikkaan kiirehtiviä.


 Sivutuotteena varmasti kyllä. Salaliitosta tuskin on kyse...  :Smile: 




> Kyllä tämä kuljettarahastuksen poisto osaltaan nopeuttaa, mutta saa nähdä pidetäänkö annetusta lupauksesta kiinni.


Aivan varmasti nopeuttaakin ja ihan sinänsä kannatettava ajatus, mutta itse olen huolissani pummilla matkustamisen kasvusta. Pienemmillä bussilinjoilla ei etuovesta kulkeminen vie hirveästi aikaa ja vaikka raskailla bussilinjoilla se olisikin perusteltua, niin siitä tulisi sekavaa tavalliselle käyttäjälle, kun osassa busseja  saisi kulkea kaikista ovista sisään ja osassa taas ei.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

No niin,

sain sitten tehtyä seuraavan version mallista. Tämä alkaa olla niin valmis kuin sitä ehkä kannattaa tehdä. Tässä linkki. Malli ja nopeuttamiskeinojen vertailu on nyt kahdella ensimmäisellä sivulla, ja testasin että näkyy Office 2007:llä järkevästi.

Vertailusta J-sarakkeelta näkee, kuinka mallin mukaan ratikoita seisotetaan valoissa (ml. hidastukseen hukkunut aika) 9 miljoonalla eurolla, ja matkustajien aikaa hukkuu siihen 2,4 miljoonaa tuntia, laskennallisesti 20 miljoonan euron arvosta käytettäessä YHTALI-ohjeen laskutapaa.

Laskin tuohon vielä vertailuksi paljonko *jokaista* Helsinginniemelle tulevaa autoa saisi etuuksien nopeuttamiseksi hidastaa, jotta homma olisi yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattavaa: kelvollisille etuuksille (sarake I) 1min 47s ja täydellisille etuuksille 2min 19s. Tuo antaisi jo aika paljon varaa valojen ohjelmointiin.

Malli on tietenkin vain mallinnus, ja tarkkuudeltaan suuntaa antava, mutta kyllä tuo auttaa hahmottamaan suuruusluokat. Kokonaisliikennesuoritteen hinnassa se, seisooko 30 autoa jonossa on toissijaista, jos siitä menee edestä ratikka jossa on 100 henkeä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Kirjoitin tuon mallin esittelyn nyt luettavampaan muotoon blogiini. Linkki tässä: http://vesirajassa.blogspot.com/2010...tamisesta.html. 

Täyty miettiä, jos tuota voisi käyttää seuraavaksi jotenkin kunnallispoliitikkojen provosoimiseen ottamaan nopeuttamisen tosissaan (tai enemmän tosissaan kuin nykyään).

----------


## tislauskolonni

Helsingin kaupungin kaavoituskatsauksessa 2010 sivulla 41 löytyy asiaa VAROVA-liikennevalo-ohjauksesta. Sen mukat VAROVAt on tarkoitus saada Sörnäisten metroaseman, Mäkelänrinteen uintikeskuksen sekä Mannerheimintien ja Dunckerinkadun liikennevaloihin (tuolla viimeisellä tarkoitetaan varmaan noiden katujen risteystä). Dunckerinkatu on ensimmäinen katu Pohjoisesta Hesperiankadusta pohjoiseen päin ja se on vain yhden korttelin mittainen.

----------


## Salomaa

Vieläkös joku uskoo 7 minuutin ajoaikaan Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen ?
Nyt olen  muutaman kerran ajanut Kaivokadulta Kampinkeskukseen ja mitannut ajan siitä hetkestä kun olen astunut vaunuun ja lopettanut kun olen poistunut vaunusta Kampin keskuksen pysäkillä.

Mitäs luulette ajoajaksi Kaivokadulta Kampin Keskukseen ?
Keskutellaan sitten matka-ajasta Jätkäsaareen.

Martti

----------


## petteri

> Mitäs luulette ajoajaksi Kaivokadulta Kampin Keskukseen ?


Arvaukseni on  7 minuuttia.

----------


## hylje

Selkeän, tiukan budjetin käyttö tavoitteena on hyväksi tavoitteen toteutumiselle. Jos tavoite on abstrakti esimerkiksi "niin nopea kuin on mahdollista", on helppo todeta että kaikki mahdollinen on jo tehty.

Aikanaan Linux-käyttöjärjestelmät eivät yksinkertaisesti kyenneet kovin nopeisiin käynnistysaikoihin virran kytkemisestä graafisen ohjelmiston täyteen latautumiseen. Eräs mobiililaitteisiin keskittyvä kehitystiimi kuitenkin pisti tavoitteeksi viisi sekuntia. 




> It's not about booting faster, it's about booting in 5 seconds.


kirjaimellisesti "Asiana ei ole nopeampi käynnistys, vaan käynnistys viidessä sekunnissa."

Ja kyllähän se onnistui!

Vastahaaste: Millainen välipisteaikataulu pitää olla seitsemän minuutin matka-aikaan Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen? 

Jatkokysymys: Miten aikataulu saadaan toteutumaan?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vastahaaste: Millainen välipisteaikataulu pitää olla seitsemän minuutin matka-aikaan Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen? 
> 
> Jatkokysymys: Miten aikataulu saadaan toteutumaan?


Tämähän on aika hyvä sisääntulo ongelmaan. Sillä eihän seitsemän minuuttia ole mikään fysikaalinen mahdottomuus, kun matka on jotain 1,5 - 2 km. Siis selvästi alle 20 km tunnissa. Kun sitten selvitetään, mitä pitäisi tehdä tuohon aikatauluun pääsemiseksi, voidaan sen jälkeen pohtia kannattaako se kaikki tehdä vai olisiko parempi valita vaatimattomampi tavoite.

----------


## petteri

> Vastahaaste: Millainen välipisteaikataulu pitää olla seitsemän minuutin matka-aikaan Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen? 
> 
> Jatkokysymys: Miten aikataulu saadaan toteutumaan?


Seitsemän minuutin aikataulu Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen saadaan suunniltellulla pysäkkivälillä toteutumaan kun poistetaan kaikki samansuuntainen tai risteävä raitiotie-, bussi- ja henkilöautoliikenne ratikan reitiltä. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti rakennetaan ratikka tunneliin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Seitsemän minuutin aikataulu Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen saadaan suunniltellulla pysäkkivälillä toteutumaan kun poistetaan kaikki samansuuntainen tai risteävä raitiotie-, bussi- ja henkilöautoliikenne ratikan reitiltä. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti rakennetaan ratikka tunneliin.


No tuolla tavallahan päästäisiin kevyesti neljään minuuttiin äkkiä arvioiden... Niin että eiköhän se seitsemän minuuttia saataisi vähemmälläkin.

----------


## petteri

> No tuolla tavallahan päästäisiin kevyesti neljään minuuttiin äkkiä arvioiden... Niin että eiköhän se seitsemän minuuttia saataisi vähemmälläkin.


Neljä minuuttia onnistunee suunnitellulla pysäkkivälillä kun ratikka kiihtyy ja hidastuu suunnilleen 5 m/s2 ja huippunopeus on likimain 200 km/h.  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aikanaan Linux-käyttöjärjestelmät eivät yksinkertaisesti kyenneet kovin nopeisiin käynnistysaikoihin virran kytkemisestä graafisen ohjelmiston täyteen latautumiseen. Eräs mobiililaitteisiin keskittyvä kehitystiimi kuitenkin pisti tavoitteeksi viisi sekuntia.


Olipa mainio kirjoitus. Suosittelen! Vaikka juttu vilisee Linux-jargonia, maallikkokin ymmärtää täysin, mitä tehtiin jotta boottaus saatiin tapahtumaan 5 sekunnissa ja miksi boottaus aiemmin kesti minkä kesti.

Aivan samasta on kyse Keski-Euroopan nykyaikaisen ja Helsingin vanhanaikaisen joukkoliikenteen välillä. Helpointa on tietenkin ollut niissä kymmenissä kaupungeissa, joissa ratikka on kerran ollut hävitetty ja perustettu uudelleen. Niissä ei ole ollut kysymys vanhan muuttamisesta, vaan uuden tekemisestä.

Tietenkään liikenne ei nopeudu, jos mitään nykykäytäntöä ei saa muuttaa ja kaikki on tehtävä samalla tavalla kuin ennenkin. Ei nykyisiä käytäntöjä voi nopeuttaa, vaan on otettava käyttöön toiset, nopeat käytännöt. Ja ne voi kiteyttää yksinkertaiseen periaatteeseen: tehdään sellaista raitioliikennettä, joka ei pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä. Ei ryhdytä selittämään, miksi se ei ole mahdollista, vaan selitetään, millä tavoin se on mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> . Ei ryhdytä selittämään, miksi se ei ole mahdollista, vaan selitetään, millä tavoin se on mahdollista.


Helppoa kuin saippua, aloitetaanko lopettamalla kaikki muut linjat paitsi 4, 6, 8, 9 ja 10?  Ysi pidennetään Perämiehenkadulle ja kymppi Merikadulle. Samalla poistetaan puolet pysäkeistä ja pidennetään ratikoiden pituus tuplaksi.

----------


## teme

> Vieläkös joku uskoo 7 minuutin ajoaikaan Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen ?
> Nyt olen  muutaman kerran ajanut Kaivokadulta Kampinkeskukseen ja mitannut ajan siitä hetkestä kun olen astunut vaunuun ja lopettanut kun olen poistunut vaunusta Kampin keskuksen pysäkillä.
> 
> Mitäs luulette ajoajaksi Kaivokadulta Kampin Keskukseen ?
> Keskutellaan sitten matka-ajasta Jätkäsaareen.


Jaa. Minä olin kyydissä sen välin juuri viime viikolla. En mitannut, mutta meni hämmentävän sujuvasti, pikkasen hidastettiin Mannerheimintien risteyksen mutta muuten vain pysäkillä pysähtyen Kamppiin. Mietin jo että onko valoetuudet saatu kuntoon.

Varmaan tuo vaihtelee kovasti, ja se on itseasiassa isompi ongelma kuin keskinopeus. Viimeksi kun olin menossa Hakaniemeen niin minua tympäisi Kaivokadulle että tulee kolmonen, kutonen ja ysi jonossa, ja niiden jälkeen on taas kahdeksan minuutin väli.

Kysymykseen mitenkä sen saa täsmälliseksi, lyhyesti Freda ihan oikeasti kiinni autoilta niin kuin että sinne ei voi ajaa. Piste.

Mannerheimintien, Kaivokadun ja Simonkadun risteykseen taas tekisin yksikaistaisen liikenneympyrän, jonka jälkeen siihen ei enää valoja tarvitse. Juu henkilöautoilta häviää toinen kaista suuntaansa mutta ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä. Asian voi todeta vaikka Mannerheimintien vierestä tarkkailemalla, ne autokaistat ovat pääsääntöisesti tyhjiä, paitsi että välistä tulee jono autoja. Näin siksi että välityskykyä rajoittavat risteykset, ei kaistojen määrä. Niiden kaistojen tilalla saa taas esimerkiksi neljännen kiskoparin, leveämmät jalkakaytävät, parkkipaikkoja tms.

----------


## 339-DF

> Seitsemän minuutin aikataulu Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen saadaan suunniltellulla pysäkkivälillä toteutumaan kun poistetaan kaikki samansuuntainen tai risteävä raitiotie-, bussi- ja henkilöautoliikenne ratikan reitiltä. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti rakennetaan ratikka tunneliin.


Ei sitä muuta liikennettä tarvitse poistaa, riittää, että toteutetaan ratikalle aidot nollaviiveet kaikkiin muihin risteyksiin paitsi Simonkadun/Kaivokadun risteykseen. Simonkadulta turhat liikennevalot kokonaan pois, kiertoliittymiin liikennevalotolpat, joiden punainen syttyy ratikan lähestyessä (muutoin pimeänä) ja Mechelininkadun ylitykseen yhtä tehokas valoetuus kuin Munkkiniemen aukiolla. Ja Jätkän pikkukaduilta ajo sallittu vain oikealle. Kun otetaan huomioon, että tuolla reitillä (Simonkatua lukuunottamatta) kulkee vain yksi linja ja sekin aluksi vain 10 min vuorovälillä, niin ei tuo ole mikään aito ongelma. Ihan 7 minuuttiin tuskin päästään, mutta sataman pysäkille 9 min on jo hyvä saavutus.




> Helppoa kuin saippua, aloitetaanko lopettamalla kaikki muut linjat paitsi 4, 6, 8, 9 ja 10?


Ei tarvitse enää aloittaa, johan se työ on aloitettu jo. Eli valitaan tehokkaat runkolinjat (4, 10, 6, 8) ja siivotaan hidas liikenne pois niiden tieltä. Runkolinjojen väylille vain rajallinen määrä ratikoita, jotta niille voidaan luoda aidot ja tehokkaat etuudet. Runkolinjoilla isot, tehokkaat vaunut ja eurooppalainen liikennekäytäntö.

3 ja 7 siirretään Topeliuksenkadulle ja Kalasatamaan ja samalla hyväksytään, että ne (varsinkin 3) ovat hidasratikoita. Kulkevat kun ehtivät ja jos parkkeeratuilta autoilta pääsevät, mutta eivät enää olemassa olollaan haittaa muita rv-linjoja. Ysi ei luonteensa takia sovi myöskään tuohon runkolinjaryhmään, samoja ahtaita sivukatuja se ajelee kuin kolmonenkin ja pohjoisosakin on tehty stadilaisen mutkaiseksi.

Jos vielä tyylipuhtaita halutaan olla, niin viedään 6 Kampin kautta Jätkään (runkolinja) ja 9 Bulevardille (hidaslinja).

Entäs ykkönen? Siitä saadaan hyvä runkolinja Mäkelänkadulle ja Hämeentielle, kunhan busseja kehitetään ratikalle edulliseen suuntaan.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> 3 ja 7 siirretään Topeliuksenkadulle ja Kalasatamaan ja samalla hyväksytään, että ne (varsinkin 3) ovat hidasratikoita. Kulkevat kun ehtivät ja jos parkkeeratuilta autoilta pääsevät, mutta eivät enää olemassa olollaan haittaa muita rv-linjoja.


Jos kiskoille pysäköidyt autot kuljetettaisiin kaupungin laidalle ja ne täytyisi lunastaa sieltä vaikka sadalla eurolla itselleen takaisin, niin kyllä autoilijoiden luulisi oppivan hiljalleen olemaan jättämättä autoaan mihin tahansa paikkaan. Voi olla, että tuohon vaadittaisiin lainmuutos ensin, ennen kuin tuo on mahdollista.

Varsinkin linja 6 tarvitsisi nopeutusta, jos sitä aiotaan jatkaa Latokartanoon. 10 samaten, jos sitä aiotaan jatkaa Huopalahden aseman ohi ja 1, jota voisi jatkaa vaikka Veräjämäkeen.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mitäs luulette ajoajaksi Kaivokadulta Kampin Keskukseen ?


Aikataulun mukainen ajoaika Rautatieaseman pysäkiltä Kampin pysäkille on neljä minuuttia eli kaksi minuuttia per pysäkinväli. Yöaikaan nipistetään yksi minuutti pois väliltä Simonkatu-Kamppi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Neljä minuuttia onnistunee suunnitellulla pysäkkivälillä kun ratikka kiihtyy ja hidastuu suunnilleen 5 m/s2 ja huippunopeus on likimain 200 km/h.


No pysäkkiväli vaikuttaa tietenkin ratkaisevasti asiaan. Metrohan menee suunnilleen yhtä pitkän matkan 2 - 3 minuutissa, yhdellä väliasemalla. Mutta kai se on pakko ryhtyä ihan oikeasti laskemaan, kun tuli suuta auotuksi. <huokaus> No onneksi on pitkä pyhä... Palataan asiaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Jos kiskoille pysäköidyt autot kuljetettaisiin kaupungin laidalle ja ne täytyisi lunastaa sieltä vaikka sadalla eurolla itselleen takaisin, niin kyllä autoilijoiden luulisi oppivan hiljalleen olemaan jättämättä autoaan mihin tahansa paikkaan. Voi olla, että tuohon vaadittaisiin lainmuutos ensin, ennen kuin tuo on mahdollista.


Taitaa olla pikemminkin tahdosta kuin lakimuutosten tarpeesta kiinni. Omaa lainakoslaani siirrettiin viime kesänä rakennusviraston toimesta kaksikin kertaa. Olivat lähisiirtoja, eli auto oli kuskattu lähimmälle parkkipaikalle. Toinen siirto maksoi jotain 70 euroa, koska syy oli minun, oli jäänyt väliaikainen pysäköintikieltomerkintä huomaamatta ja toisella kertaa olivat siirtäneet auton jonkun kiireellisen tapauksen vuoksi omaan piikkiinsä.

Kaupungin sivuilla lukee lisäksi seuraavaa: "Virheellisesti pysäköity tai katujen kunnossa- ja puhtaanapitoa haittaava ajoneuvo voidaan siirtää kaupungin varastoon Tattarisuolle tai ns. lähisiirtona esimerkiksi viereiselle kadulle."

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Neljä minuuttia onnistunee suunnitellulla pysäkkivälillä kun ratikka kiihtyy ja hidastuu suunnilleen 5 m/s2 ja huippunopeus on likimain 200 km/h.


No niin, kokeillaan uudestaan. Pienen laskuharjoituksen tulos, eli lasketaan mikä on teoreettisesti paras mahdollinen matka-aika. Lähtöarvoja: Matka on kartalta mitaten 2,4 km ja nopeudella 40 km/h se taittuu ajassa 3,5 min. Kukun pysäkki lisää matka-aikaa 24 s, kun sitä varten hidastetaan tuosta nopeudesta. Käytän samoja arvoja kuin Otso Kivekäs, koska hän on verrannut omia arvojaan tekemiinsä mittauksiin. Siis kiihtyvyys ja jarrutus pysäkille 0,8 m/s^2 ja pysäkkiaika 10 s. Koska pysäkkien määräksi saadaan viisi, vievät pysähdykset 2 min. Lisäksi on huomioitava lähtökiihdytys ja hidastus, yhteensä 14 s. Lopuksi lasketaan vielä 15 s noin hatusta, koska matkalla on kaksi jyrkkää kurvia. Kaikkinensa siis 3,5 min + 2 min + 0,25 min + 0,25 min = 6 min. Tämän voi kai sanoa olevan matka-aika siinä tapauksessa että muu liikenne ei hidastaisi raitiovaunua lainkaan.

Tästäpä sitten arvioimaan, onko se seitsemän minuuttia realistista vai eikö. Ensi vaikutelma on, että se on ihan mahdollista, joskin vaatii sitä, että mikään ei mene vikaan, sillä se Mannerheimintie vie hyvinkin puolisen minuuttia ja Kampin keskuksen seutu melkein loput. Mutta Ruoholahdentien suunnitelmat näyttävät hyviltä ja tuskinpa Jätkän päähän tulee mitään sumppuja. Joten jos Mechelininkatu päästään ylittämään nollaviiveillä, niin siinä se on. Eli oikein hyvä tavoite: haastava mutta kuitenkin täysin mahdollinen.

----------


## petteri

> pysäkkiaika 10 s.


Tuo pysäkkiaika on pahasti alakantissa, jos ratikalla on käyttäjiä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuo pysäkkiaika on pahasti alakantissa, jos ratikalla on käyttäjiä.


No tuo oli Otso Kivekkään käyttämä arvo, joka perustuu hänen mittauksiin kasin reitiltä. Sen kummemmin en tuohon nyt osaa ottaa kantaa, paitsi sanoa, että minusta tuo tuntuu uskottavalta tilanteessa missä kuljettajat eivät myy lippuja. Pysäkkejähän on reitillä todella paljon ja tiheässä, joten oletettavasti matkustajia per pysäkki ei tule olemaan paljoa ja sitenkin 10 s tuntuu oikealta keskiarvona.

Mutta pysäkkiaikaa saa vapaasti lisätä, kerrot lisäyksen viidellä ja lisäät tulon kokonaismatka-aikaan. Siten vaikka 20 s antaa kokonaismatka-ajaksi pyöristettynä 7 min ja 15 s 6,5 min.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> No tuo oli Otso Kivekkään käyttämä arvo, joka perustuu hänen mittauksiin kasin reitiltä.


Käytin itse asiassa keskiarvoa 15s, kun isoimmat pysäkit oli laskettu päältä pois. Tuohon välille ei yhtäkään suurta pysäkkiä osu, joten tuo on varmaan ihan hyvä arvio.

Nopeimmat pysäkkiajat tosiaan ovat 10s tai joskus jopa alle, mutta keskiarvoksi se on turhan tiukka. Ja ei tuosta tosiaan monen sekunnin eroa tule yhteensä, kun pysäkkejä on vain muutama.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Yleishuomioksi tosiaan tulee, että juuri tällä pätkällä pysäkkien suuri määrä on aikamoinen hidastava tekijä. Sellaisella kolmella välipysäkillä pitäisi kyllä pärjätä. Jälkikäteen pysäkkejä on paha enää mennä muuttelemaan. Mutta toisaalta absoluuttisina aikoina kyse on niin pienestä, että väliäkös tuolla: matkustajan kannalta odotusaika pysäkillä on suurempi ja liikennöinnin kannalta tasausaika päätepysäkillä. Sellaisen kilometrin säteellä rautatieasemasta hyvin tiheä pysäkkiväli saattaa jopa olla tarkoituksenmukainen.

Tuli ihan ohimennen mieleen Otso: taipuuko se sun mallinnus kertomaan kuinka paljon kasi nopeutuisi, jos pysäkkiväli olisi optimaalinen. Siis että ei vain poistettaisi joitain yksittäisiä pysäkkejä vaan pysäkit olisivat tasaisesti puolen kilometrin välein toisistaan. Ehkä ei onnistu eikä tuo ole kovin käytännöllinen ehdotus, mutta periaatteessa olisi kiinnostavaa tietää kuinka paljon ylitiheä pysäkkiväli hidastaa linjaa verrattuna liikennevaloihin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:43 ----------

Tai mitäpä suotta. Kun kerta kysymyksenasettelu on teoreettinen, niin ehkäpä yleisluontainen vastaus riittää. Kun siis matkanopeus on 40 km/h, pysäkkiaika 15 s ja pysäkkiväli 500m, raitiovaunulta menee 2,5 min kilometrin selvittämiseen. Silloin linjanopeudeksi tulee 24 km/h. Kilometrin pysäkkivälillä se onkin sitten 30 km/h.  300 m pysäkkivälillä päästään 20 km/h. Nämä siis tilanteessa missä muu liikenne ei häiritse. Prosentuaalisesti siis pysäkkivälin optimointi 300 metristä 500 metriin nopeuttaa 20%.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuli ihan ohimennen mieleen Otso: taipuuko se sun mallinnus kertomaan kuinka paljon kasi nopeutuisi, jos pysäkkiväli olisi optimaalinen. Siis että ei vain poistettaisi joitain yksittäisiä pysäkkejä vaan pysäkit olisivat tasaisesti puolen kilometrin välein toisistaan.


Katso hakusana Linjanopeus Kaupunkiliikenne.net:in määritelmäsivulta. Siinä on kuva, josta näkee linjanopeuden eri pysäkkiväleillä kun huippunoepus muuttuu. Ne huippunopeudet, joihin käyrät päättyvät, ovat se maksimihuippunopeus, johon pysäkkivälillä ehditään kiihdyttää.

Kuviossa on käytetty kiihtyvyyttä 0,9 m/s^2 ja 20 sekunnin pysäkkiaikaa. Ei tuo kamalasti heitä kiihtyvyydestä 0,8 m/s^2 ja 15 sekunnin pysäkkiaika.

Ajatuksesi siitä, että niitä pysäkkejä sopii olla tiheämmin kantakaupungissa kuin reunoilla, on aivan oikea. Kysymyshän on palvelun laadusta. Jopa metrolle on suotu keskustassa lyhyet asemavälit, jotta sillä olisi palvelutasoa keskustan alueella.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ajatuksesi siitä, että niitä pysäkkejä sopii olla tiheämmin kantakaupungissa kuin reunoilla, on aivan oikea. Kysymyshän on palvelun laadusta. Jopa metrolle on suotu keskustassa lyhyet asemavälit, jotta sillä olisi palvelutasoa keskustan alueella.


Mielestäni tämä on perusteltua nimen omaan Helsingissä, missä varsinainen ydinkeskusta on kompakti. Jos tosiaan otetaan kilometrin säteinen ympyrä, ehkä rautatieasemalta tai Stockmannin kohdalta, niin siinä se on. Ja pysäkkivälin tihentäminen tällä alueella 300 metriin ei pidennä minkään linjan kokonaismatka-aikaa kuin korkeintaan minuutilla. Mutta kun lähdetään kohti esikaupunkeja, niin linjanopeutta tarvitaan ja sen osana pysäkkivälin pidentämistä.

----------


## teme

> Varsinkin linja 6 tarvitsisi nopeutusta, jos sitä aiotaan jatkaa Latokartanoon. 10 samaten, jos sitä aiotaan jatkaa Huopalahden aseman ohi ja 1, jota voisi jatkaa vaikka Veräjämäkeen.


Isoin hyöty tulisi jos saisi nopeutettua Kaivokatu - Kurvi välin. Nyt aikataulun mukaan 12 min, ja noin 2,25 km, eli 11km/h!

Tämän saa yksinkertaisimmin tehtyä niin että Hämeentie muutetaan Sturenkadulta etelään joukkoliikennekaduksi.

----------


## petteri

> Isoin hyöty tulisi jos saisi nopeutettua Kaivokatu - Kurvi välin. Nyt aikataulun mukaan 12 min, ja noin 2,25 km, eli 11km/h!
> 
> Tämän saa yksinkertaisimmin tehtyä niin että Hämeentie muutetaan Sturenkadulta etelään joukkoliikennekaduksi.


Hämeentien liikenteen muuttaminen ei paljon auta kun Kaivokadulta Hakaniemeen menee pahimmillaan lähes 10 minuuttia. Tuolla välillä on ihan liikaa ratikoita ja pysäkit ovat tukossa ja bussejakin riittää valtavasti ja kävelijöitäkin pitää huomioida.

----------


## teme

> Hämeentien liikenteen muuttaminen ei paljon auta kun Kaivokadulta Hakaniemeen menee pahimmillaan lähes 10 minuuttia. Tuolla välillä on ihan liikaa ratikoita ja pysäkit ovat tukossa ja bussejakin riittää valtavasti ja kävelijöitäkin pitää huomioida.


No ei siinä nyt kymmentä minuuttia mene, mutta joo ja tarkoitin että tuo joukkoliikennekatu jatkuisi Kaivokadulle asti. Avainasia on että Pitkäsilta saadaan pois henkilöautoilta ja olen tämän suhteen aika toiveikas.

Käytännössä vaikka näin:
- Sturenkatu - Pitkäsilta välillä kavennetaan ajoväylä yksikaistaiseksi. Eli bussikaistat ja kiskot välissä. Tilan voi käyttää vaikka leveisiin jalkakäytäviin ja istutuksiin, saataisin kunnon Kallion Bulevardi. Autoliikenne hoituu poikittaiskatujen kautta joilla siis saa ajaa. Minusta tämä ei tarvitse valoja lainkaan jos bussit vaan saadaan tottelemaan nopeusrajoituksia, joka on ihan käskytysasia.
- Ennen Pitkäsiltaa toinenkin bussikaista siirtyy kiskojen yli länsipuolelle, samalla pitää tehdä vähän kiskoja vähän uusiksi. Eli Siltasaaren/Unioninkadulla on lännestä itään ensin kaksi bussikaistaa, sitten kiskot ja sitten kaksi henkilöautokaistaa. Keskustasta tuleva enkilöautoliikenne käännetään ennen siltaa Siltavuorenrantaan jonne on tulossa uusi ramppi Hakaniemen sillalle. Vilhonkatu muutetaan kaksisuuntaiseksi bussikaduksi, jonne ei siis tule edes takseja. Henkilöautojen pitää päästä Mikonkadulle, mutta se hoituu yhdellä risteyksellä.

Tuolla järjestelyllä Paavalin kirkko - Kaivokatu sujuisi johonkin kymmeneen minuuttin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hämeentien liikenteen muuttaminen ei paljon auta kun Kaivokadulta Hakaniemeen menee pahimmillaan lähes 10 minuuttia. Tuolla välillä on ihan liikaa ratikoita ja pysäkit ovat tukossa ja bussejakin riittää valtavasti ja kävelijöitäkin pitää huomioida.


Suosittelisin tälle välille radan siirtämistä pohjois/länsi -reunaan. Risteämät autoliikenteen kanssa vähenisivät huomattavasti ja oikeastaan ainoaksi isoksi risteämäksi jäisi kohta, missä länteen ajavat autot kääntyvät Kaisaniemenkadulta Vilhonkadulle. Paikallaan voisi olla myös ryhmittymisraide Liisankadulle kääntyville vaunuille. Miettimättä vielä on Hakaniemen torin järjestelyt. Toivottavaa olisi kuitenkin, että jo täällä raitiotie olisi itäreunassa ja autoliikenne raitiotien ja torin välissä. Näin ollen vain Hämeentielle jatkavat vaunut joutuisvat risteämään Hämeentietä etelään ajavan liikenteen. Ja voisihan rata jatkaa itäreunassa Kurviin asti tarkemmin ajatellen... Mutta se riippuu kyllä järjestelyistä Kurvissa, onko parempi että rata tulee sinne keskellä Hämeentietä tai jommassa kummassa reunassa.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Jos miettii autoliikenteen rajoittamista Hämeentiellä ja Hämeentien järjestelyjä ylipäätään, niin silloin täytyy huomioida Kaikukujan ja Ässänrinteen kaltaiset yksisuuntaiset pikkukujat, joiden varressa on jonkun verran parkkipaikkoja. Kaikukujalta pääsee lisäksi myös Pengerkujalle. Tällä hetkellä autoilijat pääsevät Kaikukujalle ainoastaan Hämeentieltä pohjoisen suunnasta ja Ässänrinteeltä autoilijat pääsevät jatkamaan ainoastaan Hämeentielle ja Ässänrinteeltä pääsee kääntymään ainoastaan etelään päin, tosi Viidennen linjan risteyksessä taitaa olla mahdollista tehdä u-käännös.

----------


## teme

> Jos miettii autoliikenteen rajoittamista Hämeentiellä ja Hämeentien järjestelyjä ylipäätään, niin silloin täytyy huomioida Kaikukujan ja Ässänrinteen kaltaiset yksisuuntaiset pikkukujat, joiden varressa on jonkun verran parkkipaikkoja. Kaikukujalta pääsee lisäksi myös Pengerkujalle. Tällä hetkellä autoilijat pääsevät Kaikukujalle ainoastaan Hämeentieltä pohjoisen suunnasta ja Ässänrinteeltä autoilijat pääsevät jatkamaan ainoastaan Hämeentielle ja Ässänrinteeltä pääsee kääntymään ainoastaan etelään päin, tosi Viidennen linjan risteyksessä taitaa olla mahdollista tehdä u-käännös.


Ei tuollaisista asioista kannata tehdä ongelmaa, voidaan tehdä vaikka niin että Kaikukujan ja Ässärinteen väliin tehdä yksi kaista Hämeentien suuntaisesti. Tai muutetaan ne kaksisuuntaiseksi. Tai jotain vastaavaa.

Ongelmallisempi on Vilhovuorenkuja, mutta sen voisi ratkoa esimerkiksi niin että se muuttuu toiseen suuntaan yksisuuntaiseksi ja pois saisi ajaa bussikaistaa, eli ajoreitti olisi Pääskylänrinne - Vilhovuorenkuja - Hämeentie.

Semmoinenkin ratkaisu olisi minusta mahdollinen että henkilöautoja ei ole varsinaisesti kielletty, mutta läpiajon estämiseksi on yhdistettejä bussi/ratikkapysäkkejä jossa on läpiajokielto ja fyysiset esteet, esimerkiksi Haapaniemen pysäkin kohdalla. Vaikka niin että osa kiskoja on nurmipohjalla ja bussikaistalla on ennen pysäkkiä semmoinen kuoppa mistä ei pääse kuin bussin levyisellä autolla yli. Tai puomi, tai jotain. Tuollainen läpiajokielto pienentää henkilöautoliikenteen määrään niin pieneksi ettei sillä ole juuri väliä, ja kuitenkin mahdollistaa ajon kiinteistöihin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:25 ----------




> Suosittelisin tälle välille radan siirtämistä pohjois/länsi -reunaan. Risteämät autoliikenteen kanssa vähenisivät huomattavasti ja oikeastaan ainoaksi isoksi risteämäksi jäisi kohta, missä länteen ajavat autot kääntyvät Kaisaniemenkadulta Vilhonkadulle. Paikallaan voisi olla myös ryhmittymisraide Liisankadulle kääntyville vaunuille.


Tuo on se toinen vaihtoehto mitä minäkin olen miettinyt. Nurmirata olisi hienon näköinen siinä Kaisaniemen puiston vieressä, väliin tulisi mukavasti autoista erotettu kävelykaista.




> Miettimättä vielä on Hakaniemen torin järjestelyt. Toivottavaa olisi kuitenkin, että jo täällä raitiotie olisi itäreunassa ja autoliikenne raitiotien ja torin välissä. Näin ollen vain Hämeentielle jatkavat vaunut joutuisvat risteämään Hämeentietä etelään ajavan liikenteen. Ja voisihan rata jatkaa itäreunassa Kurviin asti tarkemmin ajatellen... Mutta se riippuu kyllä järjestelyistä Kurvissa, onko parempi että rata tulee sinne keskellä Hämeentietä tai jommassa kummassa reunassa.


Tarkoitat varmaan länsireunassa. Hakaniemessä tuon voisi tehdä niin että Porthaninkadun rata viedään Siltasaarenkadun reunaan kohti Pitkäsiltaa, pysäkki siinä Sokoksen edessä. Hämeentien kiskot liittyy tähän rataan vasta tuon pysäkin jälkeen. Tarkoittaa käytännössä että koko Siltasaarenkatu torin kohdalle menee uusiksi, ja maksaahan tuo, mutta kyllä sille jotain pitäisikin tehdä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:47 ----------

Itseasiassa tarkemmin ajatellen, ei kosketa Hakaniemessä kiskoihin lainkaan. Yksinkertaisesti yhdistetään Hakaniemen ratikkapysäkkija Siltasaarenkadun länsipuoli leventämällä jalkakäytävää aina Ympyrätalolle saakka. Olisi mukavan leveä jalankulkuväylä. Eli busseille pysäkit itäpuolen laiturin toiselle puolelle, tila riittää sivusuunnassa kun ei tarvita kaistaa Eläintarhantielle kääntyville autoille. Henkilöautoliikenne Kallioon päin niin että avataan torin toiselta puolelta ajoyhteys Toiselle linjalle.

Kiskot sitten länsipuolelle jossain ennen Pitkäsiltaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Arvaukseni on  7 minuuttia.


Lähdetään mieluummin todella täältä varovaisemmasta päästä.  Nopein mittaus oli minulla hieman alle 4 minuuttia ja hitain 5 minuuttia 30 sekuntia.  Useimmiten ajoaika asettui 4 ja 5 minuutin välille.

Kokeiluajatukseni lähti siitä kun kerran eräällä toisella palstalla kysyin arvioitua ajoaikaa Jätkäsaaresta Kaivokadulle.  Eräs raitiovaunuasiantuntija sanoi 7 minuuttia.  Jankkasin asiaa uudelleen ja hän pysyi kannassaan todeten "ei siinä ole mitään ihmeellistä".

Kun valojen rytmi oli huonoimmillaan, niin kerran kului 3 minuuttia siihen kun vaunu siirtyi Kaivokadun pysäkiltä Sokoksen ja Nordean väliin Mannerheimintien punaisiin valoihin !  Mittauksissani laitoin kellon käyntiin kun olin astunut vaunuun ja katsoin matka-ajan välittömästi kun olin poistunut vaunusta.

Se loppumatka uudella linjalla Kampin keskuksesta jätkäsaareen pitäisi sitten mennä 3-4 minuutissa.  Siihen loppumatkaan tulee myös mukaan kaikenlaista teknistä uutta herkkua: ympyrässä ajoa vastakarvaan ja yhden vilkkaasti liikennöidyn väylän ylitys sekä niiden valoetuuksien kokeilu.

Mutta arvostan suuresti sitä tekniikan asiantuntemusta, minkä ansiosta uskalletaan puhua että koko matka menee 7 minuutissa.  Otan sen ilolla vastaan ja kävelen mielelläni laivasta uudelle pysäkille.  (Tai sitten katson kun täydemmät 15A:t ovat menneet)

Martti

----------


## tlajunen

> Kokeiluajatukseni lähti siitä kun kerran eräällä toisella palstalla kysyin arvioitua ajoaikaa Jätkäsaaresta Kaivokadulle.  Eräs raitiovaunuasiantuntija sanoi 7 minuuttia.


Olisi ollut kohteliasta lainata, tai vähintäänkin linkata viittaamaasi keskusteluun. Tämä "eräs raitiovaunuasiantuntija" nimittäin ei sanonut, että 7 minuuttia tulisi olemaan ajoaika. Hän tarkoitti, että 7 minuuttia on mahdollista, riittävin lisäpanostuksin.

Ei ole kovin fiksua toimintaa väittää muiden sanoneen sellaista mitä eivät ole sanoneet. Siitähän saattaa jäädä valehtelijan leima. Tokihan valehtelemalla voi yrittää omaa mielipidettään pönkittää, se vain ei ole kovin hyvää käytöstä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tuli ihan ohimennen mieleen Otso: taipuuko se sun mallinnus kertomaan kuinka paljon kasi nopeutuisi, jos pysäkkiväli olisi optimaalinen. Siis että ei vain poistettaisi joitain yksittäisiä pysäkkejä vaan pysäkit olisivat tasaisesti puolen kilometrin välein toisistaan.


Taipuuhan se periaatteessa, siirtelee vaan pysäkit tasasille välielle ja katsoo mikä on tulos. Lopputulos vaan riippuu paljon siitä, mihin pysäkit sattuvat osumaan: risteävän tien viereen, päälle vai ehkä puoliväliin risteyksiä. Mallin idea oli kuvata reaalista ymäristöä, jotta voisi laskea täsmällisiä toimenpiteiden vaikutuksia (yhdellä rajatulla pätkällä). Jos tavoitteena on yleisluontoisempi laskenta, se on helpompi tehdä ilman monimutkaista mallinnusta, aivan kuten itse teit.




> Nämä siis tilanteessa missä muu liikenne ei häiritse. Prosentuaalisesti siis pysäkkivälin optimointi 300 metristä 500 metriin nopeuttaa 20%.


Nopeuttaa 20% tilanteessa, jossa mitään muita hidasteita ei ole. Kun nykyään noin 350m pysäkkivälillä keskinopeus on vajaat 14km/h, eikä yli 20km/h, kuten sen tuolla laskelmalla pitäisi, kolmannes ajasta menee siis johonkin muuhun. Omien laskelmieni (ja ihan arkihavainnoinninkin) mukaan lähinnä liikennevaloihin.

Eli jos kilometrin ajoaika ilman pysähdyksiä on 90s (noin 40km/h), pysäkit hidastuksineen vievät 30s, niin 333 metrin pysäkkivälillä kilometri vie 3*30+90 = 180s eli 3min, ja 500m välillä 2*30s+90s = 150s = 2min 30s, kuten laskitkin. Pysäkkien harventaminen vähentäisi matka-aikaa siis 30/180 = 17%

Jos tähän lisätään 90s liikennevaloviivettä (eli 33% kokonaisajasta 333m pysäkkkivälillä, vastaa suunnilleen omia laskelmiani, ja saa linjanopeudeksi vajaat 14km/h, kuten Helsingissä on), niin matka ajat ovat 333m -> 4min 30s/km (13,3km/h) ja 500m -> 4min/km (15km/h). matka-ajan vähennys onkin tällöin vain 11%, ei enää 17%. Eli nopeuttaminen pysäkkejä optimoimalla ei ole kauhean tehokasta niin kauan kun merkittävin hidaste ovat liikennevalot. Jos liikennevalopysähdykset saadaan poistettua tai minimoitua, pysäkkivälin järkeistämiselläkin aletaan saada merkittävämpiä suhteellisia nopeutuksia.

Pysäkkien vähentämisen sekuntimääräinen hyöty oletettiin yllä samaksi riippumatta siitä, onko liikennevalopysähdyksiä vai ei. Tämäkään ei itse asiassa pidä paikkaansa, koska useimmat pysäkit ovat liikennevalojen vieressä, ja siten pysäkin poisto mahdollistaa suoraan läpi ajamisen vain noin 50% todennäköisyydellä, ja 50% tn. pysähdytään joka tapauksessa valoihin. Tällöin ei säästetä 30s, vaan odotusarvoisesti 22,5s.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> TNopeuttaa 20% tilanteessa, jossa mitään muita hidasteita ei ole. Kun nykyään noin 350m pysäkkivälillä keskinopeus on vajaat 14km/h, eikä yli 20km/h, kuten sen tuolla laskelmalla pitäisi, kolmannes ajasta menee siis johonkin muuhun. Omien laskelmieni (ja ihan arkihavainnoinninkin) mukaan lähinnä liikennevaloihin.


Tämä on arvokas huomio. Pysäkkivälin optimoinnista ei tosiaankaan ole paljoa hyötyä niin kauan kuin hallitseva matka-aikaa hidastava tekijä on liikennevalot. Minulle on syntynyt vaikutelma eri raporteista yms. että tätä ei ehkä ole hahmottettu niin kirkkaasti kuin pitäisi, vaikka liikennevalot sinällään ymmärretäänkin ongelmaksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei ole kovin fiksua toimintaa väittää muiden sanoneen sellaista mitä eivät ole sanoneet. Siitähän saattaa jäädä valehtelijan leima. Tokihan valehtelemalla voi yrittää omaa mielipidettään pönkittää, se vain ei ole kovin hyvää käytöstä.


En lähde jankkaamaan aidan seipäästä.  Kysyn tlajuselta, että onko mahdollista ajaa Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen raitiovaunulla 7 minuutissa, kun jo pelkästään Kampin keskuksen kohdalle menee 4 - 5 minuuttia ?

Martti

----------


## Matkalainen

> En lähde jankkaamaan aidan seipäästä.  Kysyn tlajuselta, että onko mahdollista ajaa Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen raitiovaunulla 7 minuutissa, kun jo pelkästään Kampin keskuksen kohdalle menee 4 - 5 minuuttia ?


Toiset puhuvat aidasta, toiset aidan seipäästä. Keskustelussa on jo todettu, että nykyaikaisella liikennöintikäytännöllä 7 minuuttia on mahdollista. Jokseenkin jokaisessa raitiovaunukeskustelussa täällä on todettu, että nykyinen helsinkiläinen liikennöintikäytäntö ei ole nykyaikainen. Nykyisellä käytännöllä 7 minuuttia on ehkä hiukan optimistinen arvio, mutta ei kai kukaan ole muuta väittänytkään?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kysyn tlajuselta, että onko mahdollista ajaa Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen raitiovaunulla 7 minuutissa, kun jo pelkästään Kampin keskuksen kohdalle menee 4 - 5 minuuttia ?


Kun suoraan kysyttiin, niin vastaan. En usko, että on mahdollista ajaa Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen 7 minuutissa sellaisilla järjestelyillä, joissa Kaivokadulta Kampin Keskuksen kohdalle kestää 4 - 5 minuuttia. Mutta tämä ei liity mitenkään siihen 7 minuuttiin, josta keskustelu lähti käyntiin.

----------


## petteri

7 minuuttia ei onnistu suunnitellulla pysäkkivälillä ruuhka-aikana millään, maantasossa tulee aina häiriöitä. Ratikka ei vaan voi ajaa jalankulkijoiden yli tai hypätä bussien, muiden ratikoiden tai henkilöautojen yli. Noille häiriöille pitää vaan varata matka-aikaa. Teoreettiset matka-ajat toteutuvat hyvin vain täysin eristetyissä systeemeissä, eivät muualla.

Mutta 9 minuutin keskimääräinen matka-aika ruuhkassa Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen olisi jo iso parannus nykyiseen liikennöintikäytäntöön. Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseen todella kannattaa panostaa.

----------


## teme

> 7 minuuttia ei onnistu suunnitellulla pysäkkivälillä ruuhka-aikana millään, maantasossa tulee aina häiriöitä. Ratikka ei vaan voi ajaa jalankulkijoiden yli tai hypätä bussien, muiden ratikoiden tai henkilöautojen yli. Noille häiriöille pitää vaan varata matka-aikaa. Teoreettiset matka-ajat toteutuvat hyvin vain täysin eristetyissä systeemeissä, eivät muualla.


Teoreettinen matka-aika Jätkäsaaren (melko tarkalleen 2km) on esim. 25km/h keskinopeudella viisi minuuttia. Eli vähän kunnianhimoa siihen teoriaan.  :Smile: 

Ei se pysäkkiväli nyt sinänsä ole se ongelma, vaan muut häiriöt. Yksi nopeuttava toimenpide jota pitäisin hyvinkin mahdollisena: Länsimetron myötä 65A ja 66A jäänevät Rautatientorille tai jonnekin. Jos 55 keksisi jonkun vaihtoehtorjärjestelyn niin vaikka Tavastian eteen voisi tehdä sellaisen miniaukion Urho Kekkosen Kadun poikki josta ei yksinkertaisesti pysty autolla ajamaan. Ymmärrän että huoltoajon vuoksi tuonne pitää pystyä ajamaan, mutta en sitä että pitää pystyä ajamaan läpi.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Mechelininkadulla on nähtävämmin siirretty (onko jo saatu valmiiksi?) kiskojen paikkaa Leppäsuon kohdalla. Tässä Streetview-kuvassa työ on vielä kesken.

Siltasaarentien ja Hämeentien, Helsinginkadun ja Hämeentien sekä Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien risteykset voivat olla hieman ongelmallisempia, mutta Hämeentiellä ainakin Helsinginkadun ja Siltasaarenkadun välillä olevat risteykset eivät pitäisi olla mitenkään ongelmallisia nykyään. Kaiken järjen mukaan ratikoille voisi saada nykyistä paremmat etuudet ongelmitta ja näin ollen ratikoiden kulkua nopeuttaa ilman mitään kiskojen siirtelyä tai muuta vastaavaa. Nyt Viidennen linjan risteyksessä ratikan tullessa risteykseen vihreiden palaessa pokkikadun autoilijoille kääntyvät autoilijat saatetaan päästää menemään ennen ratikkaa. Voi käydä myös niin, että ratikan saapuessa risteykseen vihreän valon palaessa ratikkakiskojen yli kääntyville autoille poikkikadun liikententeen annetaan mennä ennen kuin ratikka päästetään menemään. Tuollaiseen luulisi olevan mahdollisuus saada aikaan muutos varsinkin, kun ratikoilla on tuossa omat kaistansa.

----------


## Salomaa

Tämä 7 minuutin keskustelu ei olekaan mikään pikkuasia.  Kun asuntoja   aletaan markkinoida Jätkäsaaresta, niin tuleva asukas on todella kiinnostunut  asiasta.  Jätkäsaari on ainutlaatuinen alue keskustan tuntumassa ja sinne rakennettava määrä on sen verran suuri, että 5 tai 20 minuuttia ei todellakaan ole sama asia.

Jos olen seurannut keskustelua oikein, niin ensimmäisen raitolinjan kulkiessa Jätkäsaareen ei siellä vielä kovin monta taloa ole valmiina.  Jokainen ymmärtää mikä meteli syntyy, jos kaupungin virkamies, poliitikko tai kiinteistövälittäjä puhuu 7 minuutista mutta toteuma on 20 minuuttia. 

Tämä 20 minuuttia on pessimismiä ja se 5 minuuttia on  komiikan hienoa tyylilajia, joka piristi minun päivääni.  En olen Excel-spesialisti, mutta raitiovaunussa istuminen Kaivokadun ja Kampin keskuksen välillä kertoo harrastajalle ja kokeneemmallekin spesialistille monta asiaa.  Jos tämän päälle tarkastelee suunnitellun raitiolinjauksen 
kaavaa ja sitten arvioi matka-ajaksi 12 minuuttia, niin onhan se aika joka ei ainakaan sulkeudu pois.  Ja sattuu vielä menemään sen pessimismin ja komiikan väliin.

Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tämä 20 minuuttia on pessimismiä ja se 5 minuuttia on  komiikan hienoa tyylilajia, joka piristi minun päivääni.


Tuo 20 minuuttia olisi ennemminkin huonoa huumoria, mutta niin valitettavan lähellä totuutta Helsingin tämän päivän raitioliikenteessä. Vaikka tuo 5 minuuttia onkin optimistinen (muttei suinkaan mahdoton), niin 7 minuuttia taas on nykypäivää ja helppo toteuttaa melkein kaikilla vähänkään moderneilla raitioteillä.

Minkä takia hieman pitempi matka kaupunkiympäristössä, viiden pysäkin välillä ja lopuksi vielä jyrkkää ja pitkää mäkeä ylös, onnistuu noin 7 minuutissa Tukholmassa, muttei onnistuisi Helsingissä? Tässä tapauksessa ratikalle on selvästi tehty hieman väljää aikatauluun, ilmeisesti mahdollisten häiriöiden varalle.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Tiivistettynä aika-arviot Kaivokadunpysäkiltä Jätkänsaareen päättärille (Saukonpaasiko se oli?) niin kuin minä ne tämän keskustelun pohjalta näkisin.

5 min on teoriassa mahdollinen aika7 min on hyvä tavoite (vaativa, käytäntöjä pitää muuttaa)12 min olisi sangen huono aika. Nykyköytännöistä huonoimpia omaksuen saattaisi olla realistinen20 min on täysin yliampuva arvio

Oleellista on huomata, että _tavoite_ ja _arvio toteutumasta_ ovat eri asia. Tavoitteeksi 7min on mielestäni hyvä, arvioita jokainen voi sitten optimismin asteensa mukaan sijoitella sen ja vaikka 12min välille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:43 ----------




> Mechelininkadulla on nähtävämmin siirretty (onko jo saatu valmiiksi?)


On saatu. Pyörätiet taitavat vielä olla revittynä, mutta ratikkakiskot ja -pysäkit ovat olleet kunnossa jo jonkin aikaa. Tuossa ei siis koskettu siihen Marian sairaalan ja Porkkalankadun risteyksenkohdalla olevaan osuutteen jossa ajetaan autojen seassa, ainoastaan P.rautatiekadun pohjoispuolinen osa laitettiin kuntoon.

----------


## teme

> Tämä 7 minuutin keskustelu ei olekaan mikään pikkuasia.  Kun asuntoja   aletaan markkinoida Jätkäsaaresta, niin tuleva asukas on todella kiinnostunut  asiasta.  Jätkäsaari on ainutlaatuinen alue keskustan tuntumassa ja sinne rakennettava määrä on sen verran suuri, että 5 tai 20 minuuttia ei todellakaan ole sama asia.


Kyllä sä jaksat inttää. Mitä sinä oikein haluat, sitovan aikataulun raitiotielle jota ei ole vielä olemassa? Ihan vastaavia heittoja matka-ajoille on jokaikisen muunkin asuinalueen kohdalla.




> Jos olen seurannut keskustelua oikein, niin ensimmäisen raitolinjan kulkiessa Jätkäsaareen ei siellä vielä kovin monta taloa ole valmiina.  Jokainen ymmärtää mikä meteli syntyy, jos kaupungin virkamies, poliitikko tai kiinteistövälittäjä puhuu 7 minuutista mutta toteuma on 20 minuuttia.


20 minuuttia menee Jätkässä rentoa vauhtia kävellen keskustaan (noin 2km). Ei nyt heittäydytä hassuksi.

Vertailun vuoksi, aikataulun mukainen ajoaika kutoselle Erottajan pysäkiltä Bulevardilla Hakaniemeen on 11 minuuttia, matka suurinpiirtein sama 2km ja pysäkkejä välillä neljä. Tuo on suurinpiirtein niin nihkeä väli kuin ratikalle löytyy, seiskakin on Stockmann - Hakaniemi välillä nopeampi vaikka se kiertää Krunikan kautta.

Sama kutonen ajaa muuten Bulevardin kautta kiertäen päätepysäkiltä siitä Jätkäsaaren vierestä Stockalle aikataulun mukaan 7 minuutissa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:09 ----------




> Siltasaarentien ja Hämeentien, Helsinginkadun ja Hämeentien sekä Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien risteykset voivat olla hieman ongelmallisempia, mutta Hämeentiellä ainakin Helsinginkadun ja Siltasaarenkadun välillä olevat risteykset eivät pitäisi olla mitenkään ongelmallisia nykyään. Kaiken järjen mukaan ratikoille voisi saada nykyistä paremmat etuudet ongelmitta ja näin ollen ratikoiden kulkua nopeuttaa ilman mitään kiskojen siirtelyä tai muuta vastaavaa. Nyt Viidennen linjan risteyksessä ratikan tullessa risteykseen vihreiden palaessa pokkikadun autoilijoille kääntyvät autoilijat saatetaan päästää menemään ennen ratikkaa. Voi käydä myös niin, että ratikan saapuessa risteykseen vihreän valon palaessa ratikkakiskojen yli kääntyville autoille poikkikadun liikententeen annetaan mennä ennen kuin ratikka päästetään menemään. Tuollaiseen luulisi olevan mahdollisuus saada aikaan muutos varsinkin, kun ratikoilla on tuossa omat kaistansa.


Hämeentien liikennemäärät on kuitenkin aika pieniä, se on toissijainen katuyhteys Sturenkadulle saakka, pääväylä on Rantatie. Kadun ylittäviä jalankulkijoitakin on aika vähän. Eli on kieltämättä vaikea ymmärtää miksei sille voisi saada ihan täysetuuksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tämä Jätkäsaaren etäisyys on oikeastaan varsin mielenkiintoinen juttu, jonka voisi jopa odottaa avaavan silmiä täällä Helsingissä. Rohkenen olettaa näin sen vuoksi, että silmät ovat avautuneet jo Kruunuvuorenrannan kanssa. Kaikki (lähes) ovat ymmärtäneet, miten suuri hyöty on suoralla ratikalla keskustaan verrattuna kiertämiseen Herttoniemen kautta  vaikka siellä onkin ylivoimainen metro.

Periaatteessahan Järkäsaaren kanssa voidaan asettaa vastakkain Jätkäsaaresta tuleva henkilöautoilu ja joukkoliikenteen matkustajat. Mutta ei käytännössä. Matka-ajan henkilöautolla Jätkäsaaresta keskustaan voi kokeilla jokainen jo nyt esim. Kaapelitehtaalta. Mikä on matka-aika Kaapelitehtaan joltain ovelta Kaivokadulle katutasoon vaikkapa Rautatieaseman ovien eteen. Reittivaihtoehtojakin on: Stockmann-parkkiin, Forum-parkkiin tai Eliel-parkkiin. Ei taida kukaan tulla omalla autolla 7 minuutissa, kun se aika menee jo kävellessä parkkiluolan ja maanpinnan välillä. Taksilla voi onnistua.

Mutta otetaanpa sitten laskutavaksi raha. Helsingissä ollaan kokemuksen perusteella sitä mieltä, että minuuttia lyhyempi etäisyys keskustasta (Kaivokatu?) on prosentti lisää asuntojen hintaan. Jätkäsaareen aiotaan rakentaa asuinkerrosalaa luokkaa 0,5 miljoonaa krs-m^2. Ruoholahdessa asunnot maksavat luokkaa 4500 /m^2. Sillä hinnalla Jätkäsaaren asuntojen yhteisarvo on noin 2,4 miljardia euroa. Yksi prosentti siitä on 24 M.

Kannattaako satsata nykyaikaiseen sujuvaan ratikkaan vai perinteiseen helsinkiläiseen ratikkaan, joka ei hidastuta henkilöautoja? Oletetaanpa, että matka-ajaksi saataisiin varma 5 minuuttia käyttämällä satamaradan kuilua. Tai nyt suunniteltua reittiä varma 7 minuuttia 100 % liikenne-etuuksilla. Tai sitten varma 12 minuuttia tavanomaisella hidasratikalla nykytyyliin.

Satamaradan kuilun käytön arvo on 168 M verrattuna nykytyyliseen ratikkaan.100 % liikenne-etuuksien arvo on 120 M verrattuna nykytyyliseen ratikkaan.

Kumpi hyvänsä, autoilu on yhtä hidasta, sillä sille on sama kapasiteetti tarjolla ja ottaen huomioon autojen risteily pyrkiessä eri reittejä parkkiin, mitään auto-ratikka-etuuskilpailuasemaa ei edes ole.

Tähän samaan tapaan voidaan ajatella myös metroa. Jos otat liityntäbussin, kävelet Ruoholahden metrolaiturille, odotat, matkustat Rautatientorille ja kiipeät ylös, varma matka-aika on 16 minuuttia. Metroliityntä siis laskisi asuntojen arvoa 96 M, joten onneksi KSV jyräsi tässä HKL:n menneisyydessä esittämät Jätkäsaaren bussiajatukset. Saattoi ehkä tietääkin, miksi kannatti jyrätä.

Vielä voidaan pohtia LVM:n YHTALI-laskutapaa. Siinähän lasketaan ajan arvoa, suunnilleen 8 /h. Jätkäsaarelaiset tekevät tilastojen mukaan 13.500 joukkoliikennematkaa arkivuorokautena. Silloin yhden minuutin aika-arvo on 0,56 M/vuosi. Diskontattuna 5 %:lla 30 vuodelta yhden minuutin arvo on 9 M. Näin laskien:
Satamaradan kuilun käytön arvo on 63 M verrattuna nykytyyliseen ratikkaan.100 % liikenne-etuuksien arvo on 45 M verrattuna nykytyyliseen ratikkaan.Metroliitynnän vahinko on (-)36 M verrattuna nykytyyliseen ratikkaan.
Kun tiedetään, ettei liikenne-etuuksien tekeminen ratikalle maksa yhtään mitään, vaan kyse on oikeastaan pelkästä liikennevalo-ohjelmoinnista, luulisi kaupungin mahtipoliitikoilta löytyvän halua uhrata autoilijoiden kuviteltu asema kaupungin arvon kohottamiseksi. Ratikan etuudet ovat jopa kaupungin kassallekin todennäköisesti kymmenien miljoonien etu, sillä kaupunki omistaa maan ja myy tai vuokraa tontit. Eli ratikan liikenne-eduista eivät hyödy ainoastaan rakennuttajat, vaan jätkäsaarelaisten lisäksi jokainen helsinkiläinen.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Nopein mittaus oli minulla hieman alle 4 minuuttia ja hitain 5 minuuttia 30 sekuntia.  Useimmiten ajoaika asettui 4 ja 5 minuutin välille.


Kävin tänään tekemässä muutaman mittauksen itsekin - tarkalleen ottaen kaksi edestakaista reissua Kampin metroaseman ja rautatieaseman pysäkkien välillä. Kello oli puoli kuuden ja kuuden välillä, joten pahin ruuhka-aika oli jo ohi, mutta ihmisiä oli silti vähintään riittävästi liikkeellä.

Jotain systemaattista eroa mittaustavoissa lienee, kun mulla hitain aika oli 3 minuuttia ja 43 sekuntia. Nopein oli 2:47. Molemmat suunnassa rautatieasemalta Kamppiin. Tuohon hitaimpaan sisältyi jopa jonottelua pysäkille bussin perässä Kampissa. Jos nämä erot eivät mistään muusta kerro, niin ainakin siitä, että Helsingin raitioliikenne nykyisellään on varsin vaikeasti ennustettavissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tiivistettynä aika-arviot Kaivokadunpysäkiltä Jätkänsaareen päättärille (Saukonpaasiko se oli?) niin kuin minä ne tämän keskustelun pohjalta näkisin.
> 
> 5 min on teoriassa mahdollinen aika
> ---


Pienenä täsmennyksenä: matka nimen omaan rautatieasemalta matkustajaterminaaliin (käsittääkseni päättäri ensi vaiheessa) on 2,4 km eikä 2 km, joten 5 min ei onnistu suunnitellun tiheällä pysäkkivälillä, vaatisi keskinopeuden 29 km/h (väitin aluksi, että näin olisi, koska arvelin etäisyyden olevan tuo 2 km tai vähemmän). Esimerkiksi kolmella välipysäkillä olisi periaatteessa mahdollinen. Kuusi minuuttia olisi kait se teoreettinen maksimi, tarkoittaisi linjanopeutena 24 km/h.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä sä jaksat inttää. Mitä sinä oikein haluat, sitovan aikataulun raitiotielle jota ei ole vielä olemassa? Ihan vastaavia heittoja matka-ajoille on jokaikisen muunkin asuinalueen kohdalla.


Halusin sanoa että 3 minuutissa ei ajeta Kampin keskuksesta Saukonpaateen.  Puhutte valoetuuksista, mutta tiedätte että linjat 4,7 ja 10 risteävät.  Tällöin ei voida Simonkadun suuntaa antaa enempää suosituimmuusaikaa.  Liikennevaloja Kaivokadun ja Kampin keskuksen välillä on ainakin neljät.

Anteeksi vaan inttäminen , mutta pelkästään näilläkin perusteilla 7 minuutissa ei mennä Jätkäsaareen.  Yhtä hyvin minä voin kysyä, mikä ihmeen pakkomielle teillä on pitää kiinni ajoajasta, jonka itsekin tiedätte mahdottomaksi ?

Martti

----------


## hylje

Koska eivät ole mahdottomia? Kuvainnollista hiomista löytyy reippaasti, ilman kunnianhimoa sitä hiomakonetta ei jaksaisi edes nostaa hyllyltä.

Esimerkkinä Mannerheimintien, Simonkadun ja Kaivokadun risteys on haastava, muttei täysin mahdoton. Ongelmaksi jää Kaivokadulta Mannerheimintielle ajavat linjat 6 ja 3B, jotka pysäyttävät Simonkadulta tulevat vuoronsa ajaksi. Haittaa tässä yhteydessä autoliikennettä ja Ruoholahden ratikan suuntaa Kaivokadulle. 

Itse ehdottaisin Keskuskadun raiteita Stockmannin ohitse näille linjoille, kenties vielä niin että Kaivokadun pysäkki jaettaisiin näin kahteen osaan. Verkoston ruuhkaisin pysäkki ja 3T/3B-sekaannus korjaantuisi samalla. Näin normaaliliikenteessä Mannerheimintien, Simonkadun ja Kaivokadun risteyksessä kuljettaisiin vain suoraan helpottaen luotettavia liikennevalokiertoja.

----------


## teme

> Halusin sanoa että 3 minuutissa ei ajeta Kampin keskuksesta Saukonpaateen.  Puhutte valoetuuksista, mutta tiedätte että linjat 4,7 ja 10 risteävät.  Tällöin ei voida Simonkadun suuntaa antaa enempää suosituimmuusaikaa.  Liikennevaloja Kaivokadun ja Kampin keskuksen välillä on ainakin neljät.
> 
> Anteeksi vaan inttäminen , mutta pelkästään näilläkin perusteilla 7 minuutissa ei mennä Jätkäsaareen.  Yhtä hyvin minä voin kysyä, mikä ihmeen pakkomielle teillä on pitää kiinni ajoajasta, jonka itsekin tiedätte mahdottomaksi ?


Viimeksi kun tästä intettiin jokusen kymmentä viestiä, niin minä taisin todeta että 7 minuuttia on periaatteessa mahdollista, mutta aikataulussa varmaan jotain 9 minuuttia Jätkäsaareen ilman muita järjestelyjä.  Voidaan sitä tietenkin saivarrella että mihin ihan tarkalleen, mutta minusta nuo pari minuuttia on sinänsä  yhdentekevä asia.

Olennaisempaa on tuo Matkalaisen viestissä mainittu ajoajan vaihtelu, ja yksi tapa hoitaa sitä on tehdä tarpeeksi löysä aikataulu. Ongelma Kaivokadun pysäkillä ei ole niinkään absoluuttinen ajoaika sinne ja sieltä, vaan se että vuoroväli heittelee noiden epätäsmällisyyksien vuoksi, mikä tuottaa matkustajille odotusta. Epätäsmällisyys on se ongelma, ja hitaus on oire ja osittain seurausta pakkautumisesta. Voi tietenkin maksimoida ajonopeuden eli viitatata kintaalla aikatauluille mutta tämä on huonoa palvelua, niitä harvoja kertoja kun olen ihan oikeasti vaan nauranut pysäkillä oli kun odotin 65A Kampissa, seuraava tuli näytön mukaan 22 ja sitä seuraava 24 minuutin päästä. Kesäkelillä kuudelta illalla.

Hylkeen tavoin minustakin Keskuskatu on mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto, melkoiset mutkat vaan. Minulla olisi sellainen halvahko ja radikaali ehdotus että korotetaan suojatiet kunnolla Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksessä ja poistetaan valot kokonaan..

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Halusin sanoa että 3 minuutissa ei ajeta Kampin keskuksesta Saukonpaateen.  Puhutte valoetuuksista, mutta tiedätte että linjat 4,7 ja 10 risteävät.  Tällöin ei voida Simonkadun suuntaa antaa enempää suosituimmuusaikaa.  Liikennevaloja Kaivokadun ja Kampin keskuksen välillä on ainakin neljät.
> 
> Anteeksi vaan inttäminen , mutta pelkästään näilläkin perusteilla 7 minuutissa ei mennä Jätkäsaareen.  Yhtä hyvin minä voin kysyä, mikä ihmeen pakkomielle teillä on pitää kiinni ajoajasta, jonka itsekin tiedätte mahdottomaksi ?


Vilkaisin viimeisen vuoden aikana HKL/HSL:llä tekemiäni muistiinpanoja/laskelmia ja minimiajoaika (raitiovaunulla) Rautatieaseman pysäkiltä tulevalle Malminrinteen pysäkille on n. 2,5 min (lähdöstä saapumiseen), jos oletetaan että pysäkkien välillä käytettävä ajonopeus on maksimissaan n. 30 km/h, Rautatieaseman pysäkillä on Varova-valot (tai vastaava toiminnallisuus), Kaivokatu-Mannerheimintie-Simonkatu risteyksessä olevat vaihteet ovat syväuraisia ja vastavaihteet lukkiutuvia turvavaihteita ja keskellä tätä risteystä olevissa 90 asteen raideristeyksissä on nopeusrajoitus 10 km/h, Simonkadun pysäkillä seistään 24 s ja Annankadun kaarteet ajetaan kaarresäteiden sallimaa nopeutta 20 km/h. Kuljettarahastuksen oletetaan luonnollisesti poistuneen.

Lisäksi muut tällä välillä olevat liikennevalot (Kaivokadun suojatie, Postikadun risteys, Simonkadun suojatie, Yrjönkadun risteys) on luonnollisesti ohjelmoitava niin, että välin Rautatieasema-Simonkatu ajaminen onnistuu pysähtymättä.

Oleellista tässä on (sikäli kun olen itse asian ymmärtänyt) se, että Mannerheimintien risteys määrää tahdin ja vaunua ei päästetä (tarpeettomasti) liikkeelle Rautatieaseman pysäkiltä, ennen kuin reitti on selvä yli Mannerheimintien. Koska Kaivokadulta tulevien vihreän valon vaihtumisaika on tiedossa, tarvitsee Rautatieaseman pysäkillä seisovan vaunun kuljettajalle antaa tieto:"Kun suljet ovet nyt ja lähdet liikkeelle, pääset Mannerheimintien yli. Vaihteet ovat jo valmiiksi oikeissa asennoissa ja lukittuina."

Tämä vaatii eräänlaista "takaperin ajattelua", eli ensin on asetettava tavoite, että vaunu on paikassa x tietyllä ajan hetkellä y, ja sen jälkeen käytävä läpi ne reunaehdot, mitä tämän tavoitteen saavuttamiseksi vaaditaan. Nykyiseen olemassa olevaan todellisuuteen ei kannata liiaksi takertua, koska se ei kerro suoraan ilmiöiden perussyitä, vaan kertoo lähinnä siitä mitä vallitsevissa olosuhteissa tapahtuu...

----------


## teme

> Oleellista tässä on (sikäli kun olen itse asian ymmärtänyt) se, että Mannerheimintien risteys määrää tahdin ja vaunua ei päästetä (tarpeettomasti) liikkeelle Rautatieaseman pysäkiltä, ennen kuin reitti on selvä yli Mannerheimintien. Koska Kaivokadulta tulevien vihreän valon vaihtumisaika on tiedossa, tarvitsee Rautatieaseman pysäkillä seisovan vaunun kuljettajalle antaa tieto:"Kun suljet ovet nyt ja lähdet liikkeelle, pääset Mannerheimintien yli. Vaihteet ovat jo valmiiksi oikeissa asennoissa ja lukittuina."


Muuten hyvä, mutta mitäs sitten kun pysäkillä on yhtaikaa kutonen ja ysi, eli toinen jatkaa Simonkadulle ja toinen kääntyy Mannerheimintielle?

Paras ratkaisu olisi tietenkin kävelykeskusta. Aloittaa voisi vaikka sulkemalla Mannerheimintien välillä Aleksi - Postikatu, yliajo Simon/Kaivokadun risteyksessä. Ei ne autoilijat siihen kuole jos vaikkapa Erottajalta pitää ajaa pohjoiseen esimerkiksi Fredan tai Fabianinkadun kautta. Sen sijaan kaupunkilaiset luultavasti osaisivat arvostaa Mannerheimintietä joka on ihan kunnollinen puistobulevardi.

----------


## jaywarp

> Muuten hyvä, mutta mitäs sitten kun pysäkillä on yhtaikaa kutonen ja ysi, eli toinen jatkaa Simonkadulle ja toinen kääntyy Mannerheimintielle?


Entä jos rakennettaisiin raiteet Vilhonkadun kautta Keskuskadulle ja Svenska Teaternin luota manskulle. Tuolloin ei Kaivokadun ja manskun risteyksessä tarvitsisi yhdenkään spåran kääntyä.

----------


## Jusa

> Entä jos rakennettaisiin raiteet Vilhonkadun kautta Keskuskadulle ja ....


Keskuskatu (Stockan herkun katto) on juuri remontoitu kauniiksi kävelykaduksi ja ei siihen mitään kiskoja tuoda.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskuskatu (Stockan herkun katto) on juuri remontoitu kauniiksi kävelykaduksi ja ei siihen mitään kiskoja tuoda.


Mikonkadulla on kiskot nyt juuri siksi, että ne eivät ole Keskuskadulla. Eli asia oli jo esillä aikaisemmin ja silloin päätettiin valita kahdesta Mikonkatu. Liikennesuunnittelu oli kyllä toista mieltä, mutta...

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Paras ratkaisu olisi tietenkin kävelykeskusta. Aloittaa voisi vaikka sulkemalla Mannerheimintien välillä Aleksi - Postikatu, yliajo Simon/Kaivokadun risteyksessä. Ei ne autoilijat siihen kuole jos vaikkapa Erottajalta pitää ajaa pohjoiseen esimerkiksi Fredan tai Fabianinkadun kautta. Sen sijaan kaupunkilaiset luultavasti osaisivat arvostaa Mannerheimintietä joka on ihan kunnollinen puistobulevardi.


Tätä kannanottoa arvostan.  Meistä jokainen tietää, että esim. keskieurooppalaisissa sivistyneissä kaupungeissa on kävelykeskusta.  Helsinkiin sitä ei saada kun oikeus ajaa omalla autolla on pyhä.  Kävelykadun pätkä siellä täällä ei ole kävelykeskusta.  Kovin vähän muutenkaan JLF:lla puhutaan henkilöautojen vähentämisestä keskustassa.  Yksityisautojen määrää voidaan vähentää tietulleilla.  Kun keskustaan tulevien autojen määrää pitäisi rajoittaa, niin sen sijaan niitä houkutellaan uusilla pysäköintiluolilla sekä pysäköintimaksun laiminlyömisen olemattomalla sakkoriskillä.  

Mitä vähemmän yksityisautoja keskustassa, sen helpompaa luonnollisesti on raitiovaunuliikenteen  nopeuttaminen.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:20 ----------

Täsmennän vielä että vakavissaan on puhuttu Pohjois-Esplanadin tai Kaivokadun muuttamisesta jalankulkualueeksi.  Kävelykeskusta ja keskustatunneli kytkettiin ikävällä ja valheellisella tavalla toisiinsa siten että jos ei tule toista niin ei tule sitten toistakaan.  Väite että "keskustatunneli mahdollista kävelykeskustan" ei tietenkään ole järjellinen vaan poliittinen.  Nyt kun SDP veti tukensa pois keskustatunnelista, niin ei ole vaikea arvata, että mitä ihmeellisimpiä syitä rupeaa taas löytymään sille että kävelykeskustan rakentaminen ei ole mahdollinen.

Martti

----------


## teme

Martti, kiitos. Keskustatunneli ja kävelykeskusta on kytketty toisiinsa siksi että lähtökohta on että autoliikenteen pitää sujua vähintään nykyisillä määrillä vähintään yhtä hjyvin vaikka katuja suljetaan. Lähtökohta on väärä, pitäisi lähteä siitä kuinka turvataan asiointiliikenne ja sisäänajo halleihin.

Mitä jos mietittäisiin asia niin päin että keskusta on ulkosyötteinen lähiö? Eli alueen sisälle pitää päästä, mutta ei tietenkään haluta läpiajoa. Oletetaan että se ulkokehä on Pohjoisranta - Etelä-Espa - Uudenmaankatu - Freda - Runeberginkatu - Pohjoinen Rautatienkatu. Sitten vetää siitä kehästä pistokadut umpikujaan päättyen eri puolille keskustaa. Katupintaa jää runsaasti kävelyalueille, kiskoille, jne. Enkä tiedä olisiko tämän välityskyky edes huonompi kuin nykyisen sekasotkun, kannattaa joskus ihan oikeasti laskea kuinka vähän autoja loppujen lopuksi kulkee Mannerheimintietä vaikka Lasipalatsin pysäkin kohdalla. Ei ne risteykset yksinkertaisesti vedä edes kaistallista autoja.

----------


## Salomaa

Ei kait se ole hirveän vainoharhaista kuvitella, että jos Vihreät painottavat kävelykeskustan rakentamista ja Kokoomus keskustatunnelia, niin sovittaisiin siitä että tuetaan ristiin.  Kyllähän keskustelu monessa käymässäni tilaisuudessa oli sen henkistä että "tunneli mahdollista kävelykeskustan".  Moni kunnallispolitiikko on jo vetäytynyt kytkennästä todeten että kävelykeskusta voidaan toteuttaa ilman tunneliakin.  Nyt saattaa olla (SDP:n vastustaessa tunnelia)suuria vaikeuksia saada kauan puhuttua hanketta Pohjois-Esplanadia tai Kaivokatua kävelyalueeksi.  Olen tutustunut moniin kaupungin asiakirjoihin ja myös niissä tämä ensiksimainittu kytkentä mainitaan selvästi.

Automiehet ja Kokoomus ovat katkeria SDP:n vetäytymiselle ja tästä saattaa seurata hyvinkin pitkä jarruttaminen Keskuskadun jälkeisille uusien kävelyalueiden rakentamisille.

----------


## jaywarp

Löysin googlaamalla  keskuskadun raitiotiestä allaolevan kommentin,

http://haltia.blogspot.com/2007/12/k...32210571581341




> Keskuskadun esti aikanaan itse Korpinen, joten voihan olla, että tuo onnistuisi nyt kun Korpista ei enää ole. Siellä katu on niin leveä, ettei tarvitsisi kikkailla yksiraiteisuuksien kanssa ja kääntymiseenkin olisi tilaa kaikissa suunnissa.


Ehkäpä nyt kun valtuusto on saanut jo tulikasteen Korpisen hotellisuunnitelmien kaatamisesta, voisi keskuskadun suunnitelmia miettiä uudestaan. Toivottavasti ei tarvitse odottaa että liikenne menee riittävän hitaaksi ennenkuin muutoksia tapahtuu...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Automiehet ja Kokoomus ovat katkeria SDP:n vetäytymiselle ja tästä saattaa seurata hyvinkin pitkä jarruttaminen Keskuskadun jälkeisille uusien kävelyalueiden rakentamisille.


Menee off-topicin puolelle, mutta tosihan on, että ei keskustan ratikkaliikenteen takkuilu johdu jalankulkijoista vaan autoista.

Mutta sitä jaksan ihmetellä, miten meillä kauppiaat eivät ymmärrä kaupunkikeskustan arvoa kauppapaikkana. Kauppiaat selittävät, että sijainti on tärkeä. Mutta ei se ole heille tärkeä kuin kehäteiden risteyksissä, minkä sai lukea päivän HS:n mielipidesivulta. Eurooppa on täynnä menestyviä ja autoilun rappiosta elvytettyjä keskustoja. Mutta Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa sellainen ei ole mahdollista. Vaan rakennetaan kymmenien miljoonien parkkiluolia ja valitetaan niidenkin jälkeen, miten ei ole tarpeeksi autoja asiakkaina.

Voisi nimittäin kuvitella, että keskustan kauppiaat olisivat kiinnostuneita omasta menestymisestään ja kävisivät vaikka opintomatkalla jututtamassa eurooppalaisten kävelykeskustojen kauppiaita. Ja sen jälkeen meillä olisi Kokoomus vaatimassa autoja pois, jotta lompakkoja omistavilla ihmisillä olisi tilaa, viihtyisyyttä ja iloa asioida keskustassa.

Helsingin keskustakin on niin vanha, että se on suunniteltu jalankulkijoille ja ratikoille. Niin kauan se ei toimi, kun sinne yritetään ahtaa autoja, joita sinne ei koskaan mahdu niin paljon kuin jumbojen ja omenoiden pysäköintilaitoksiin. Joissa ei viitsitä asioida useammin kuin kerran viikossa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Menee off-topicin puolelle, mutta tosihan on, että ei keskustan ratikkaliikenteen takkuilu johdu jalankulkijoista vaan autoista.
> 
> Mutta sitä jaksan ihmetellä, miten meillä kauppiaat eivät ymmärrä kaupunkikeskustan arvoa kauppapaikkana. Kauppiaat selittävät, että sijainti on tärkeä. Mutta ei se ole heille tärkeä kuin kehäteiden risteyksissä, minkä sai lukea päivän HS:n mielipidesivulta. Eurooppa on täynnä menestyviä ja autoilun rappiosta elvytettyjä keskustoja. Mutta Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa sellainen ei ole mahdollista. Vaan rakennetaan kymmenien miljoonien parkkiluolia ja valitetaan niidenkin jälkeen, miten ei ole tarpeeksi autoja asiakkaina.
> 
> Voisi nimittäin kuvitella, että keskustan kauppiaat olisivat kiinnostuneita omasta menestymisestään ja kävisivät vaikka opintomatkalla jututtamassa eurooppalaisten kävelykeskustojen kauppiaita. Ja sen jälkeen meillä olisi Kokoomus vaatimassa autoja pois, jotta lompakkoja omistavilla ihmisillä olisi tilaa, viihtyisyyttä ja iloa asioida keskustassa.


Tässä törmäävät nyt eri elämäntyylit ja näkemykset miten pk-seutua pitää kehittää. Keskon pääjohtaja joka mielipidekirjoituksen kirjoitti on närkästynyt siitä että Espoon kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on vastustanut hypermarket-kauppakeskuksen rakentamista Espoon Lommilaan, turunväylän ja kehäkolmosen risteykseen, jossa se olisi ennemmin tai myöhemmin tappanut Espoon keskuksen nykyiset kaupat. Kesko haluaa ensisijaisesti  satsata lapsiperheisiin jotka ajavat kaikki matkansa muka ympäristöystävällisillä autoilla. Autottomat tai mahdollisimman vähän autoilevat eivät kuulu Keskon pääkohderyhmiin. Se ollaan nähty mm kun  Anttila-tavarataloja ollaan monien kaupunkien keskustoissa ajettu alas. 

Suurin ongelma ei mielestäni ole miten Suomen ainoan suurkaupungin, Helsingin, keskustan kaupat saataisiin houkutteleviksi koska ne ovat sitä joka tapauksessa, vaan se että miten lähiöiden nykyiset ostoskeskukset ja pienet kauppakeskukset saadaan pidettyä elinvoimaisina pelloille rakennetuihin hypermarketteihin verrattuna. Ylivoimaisesti suurin osa pk-seudun asukkaista asuu nimittäin jonkin sortin lähiöissä ja monella on työpaikkakin varsinaisen ydinkeskustan ulkopuolella. Jotkut ovat jo menettäneet uskonsa siihen että joukkoliikenne koskaan nousisi kilpailukykyiseksi autoiluun verrattuna. Ainoastaan ne jotka asuvat kantakaupungissa tai sekä asuvat että käyvät töissä jonkun radan varrella voivat tehokkaasti välttää autoilua. Auton hankkiminen ja ylläpito ei ole niin suuri kuluerä nykyisin kuin takavuosina. Pääkaupunkiseudulla asukkaiden taloutta kuritaa nimenomaan asumisen kalleus, eikä liikkumisen kalleus. Asunnosta hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrella saa pulittaa monen auton hinnan verran enemmän kuin vastaavankokoisesta huonojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varrella. Ihmiset eivät ajatele enää rationaalisesti että jos valitsee tietyn elämänmuodon joka määrää kulutustottumuksia, että siitä olisi mitään seurauksia. Vihreä elämäntyyli ilman että tarvitsee tinkiä elintasostaan köyhyysrajan alapuolelle on valitettavasti vain varakkaimpien kansalaisten saavutettavissa.  Heitä on valitettavasti liian vähän että suurten puolueiden politikot rakentaisivat yhdyskuntia heidän toiveidensa mukaisesti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Ehkäpä nyt kun valtuusto on saanut jo tulikasteen Korpisen hotellisuunnitelmien kaatamisesta, voisi keskuskadun suunnitelmia miettiä uudestaan. Toivottavasti ei tarvitse odottaa että liikenne menee riittävän hitaaksi ennenkuin muutoksia tapahtuu...


Mitäs siinä, mutta jotenkin hankalalta tuo minusta kuulostaa. Pitäisi siirtää Ylioppilastalon pysäkki, käännös Keskuskadult Aleksille on suht tiukka, Stockan edessä olisi melkoinen ratikkaralli poikki kaupungin vilkkaimman jalankulkijavirran...

Eikös sitä linjastoakin voisi miettiä myös uusiksi? Etelä-Helsinkiin menee nyt viisi ratikkalinjaa, ja Laajasalon 10B myötä kuudes, Fredan kiskojen myötä seitsämäs tai jopa kahdekas. Vähemmillä linjoilla esimerkiksi näin (ilman Fredaa):
- Ysi Jätkäsaareen
- Kolmonen kuten nyt.
- Laajasalon linja joka voisi olla ihan suosiolla vaikka 11 reittiä Kirurgi - Aleksi - Laajasalo. Ylioppilastalon pysäkki on tosin tässäkin ongelma, olisi vähän hassua että pysäkki on kahdelle puolen Stockaa.
- 10 Bulevardille ja jatkossa Hernesaareen.
- Kutonen jonnekin muualle, esimerkiki Kampin, Runeberginkadun ja Hesarin kautta takaisin.

Tai jotenkin noin. Olisi luontevaa että yksi etelästä tuleva linja jatkaa Aleksille, toinen Kaivokadulle ja kolmas edelleen Mannerheimintietä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:46 ----------




> Suurin ongelma ei mielestäni ole miten Suomen ainoan suurkaupungin, Helsingin, keskustan kaupat saataisiin houkutteleviksi koska ne ovat sitä joka tapauksessa, vaan se että miten lähiöiden nykyiset ostoskeskukset ja pienet kauppakeskukset saadaan pidettyä elinvoimaisina pelloille rakennetuihin hypermarketteihin verrattuna.


Joo. K Citymarket Malmi vaikuttaa oikein kannattavalta. Eli kaavoittaa sen marketin aseman viereen, pysäköintitila toimii samalla luontevasti liityntäpysäköintinä.

Peltomarkettien tonttien hinnassa voisi vaikkaa laskuttaa osan motariliittymän kustannuksista, lakkaavat olemasta halpoja saman tien.

SOK on muuten Helsingissä miehittänyt aika tehokkaasti joukkoliikenteen solmukohdat. Keskon strategia on ilmeisesti pelloilla. Voi kysyä että olisiko tällä jotain tekemistä Keskon uppoavan markkinaosuuden kanssa, ne kerran viikossa autolla shoppaavat lapsiperheet on kuitenkin aika pieni kohderyhmä.

Ja tämä menee heittämällä ohi aiheen.

----------


## jaywarp

> Mitäs siinä, mutta jotenkin hankalalta tuo minusta kuulostaa. Pitäisi siirtää Ylioppilastalon pysäkki, käännös Keskuskadult Aleksille on suht tiukka, Stockan edessä olisi melkoinen ratikkaralli poikki kaupungin vilkkaimman jalankulkijavirran...


Jos raitiotie kulkisi keskuskatua aina espalle asti ei tarvitsi siirtää pysäkkejä, rakentaa vain keskuskadulle stockan eteen uuden pysäkin. Ja ainoastaan 3T:n tarvitsisi kääntyä aleksilta keskuskadulle. Eikä senkään, jos se palautettaisiin arkadiankadulle, sitten kun 9 ja jätkäsaareen menevät linjat palvelisivat kampin keskusta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos raitiotie kulkisi keskuskatua aina espalle asti ei tarvitsi siirtää pysäkkejä


Voin kuvitella sen valituksen, kun ratikka kolistelee stokkan herkun kattoa (sekö siihen alle nyt laajenee?)

Vakavammin puhuen, luulisin, että suoraan kadun alle tiloja rakennettaessa ratikka täytyy ottaa jo suunnittelussa huomioon. Jos Stokkalla ei ole näin tehty, voi ratikan vetäminen tuohon olla hankalaa ja kallista. Hyvä paikka kiskoille, mutta ei käytännössä enää realistinen.

----------


## teme

Kaivokadulle muuten mahtuu tuplapysäkki jos halutaan. Ei mitään muuta kuin poistaa sen parkkipaikan asemien ovien edestä ja ohjaa autot sitä kautta.

Pysäkkiä voi myös pidentää jopa yli 200 metriseksi purkamalla ne portaat ja jatkamalla Keskuskadun risteyksen yli. Voisi tehdä niinkin että keskellä on ohituskisko(t).

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Jos raitiotie kulkisi keskuskatua aina espalle asti ei tarvitsi siirtää pysäkkejä, rakentaa vain keskuskadulle stockan eteen uuden pysäkin. Ja ainoastaan 3T:n tarvitsisi kääntyä aleksilta keskuskadulle. Eikä senkään, jos se palautettaisiin arkadiankadulle, sitten kun 9 ja jätkäsaareen menevät linjat palvelisivat kampin keskusta.


Arkadiankatua ei pidä todellakaan unohtaa. Jos idästä päin tulee runsaasti raitiovaunulinjoja, voisi kolmosen lisäksi Arkadiankatua kulkea myös raitiovaunulinja mahdollisesti rakennettevalle Taivallahden kylpylälle, josta olenkin kirjoittanut jo ketjussa, jossa etsittiin kantakaupungin bussilinjoille korvaajia. Arkadiankadun varrella on Etu-Töölön lukio, Kauppakorkeakoulu ja Eläintieteellinen museo, joten esimerkiksi Laajasalosta voisi hyvinkin olla raitiovaunuyhteys kylpylän luo. Tällä hetkellä Laajasalosta olisi muuten tarvetta tuolle yhteydelle, kun Laajasalon lukio yhdistettiin aivan älyttömästi Etu-Töölön lukioon (eikö mistään lähempää olisi voinut sopivaa lukiota löytyä).

----------


## j-lu

->Jos Keskuskadun läpi ei voi vetää kiskoja ja sitä kautta helpottaa Lasipalatsin ja Ylioppilastalon välistä ruuhkaa, niin miten olisi seuraava ratkaisu: laitetaan Fredan raiteiden myötä kolmonen kulkemaan kummassakin suunnassa Manskun yli Simonkadulta Kaivokadulle ja päin vastoin. Kymppi jatkaa Merikadulle, Hietalahdessa käy kääntymässä Fredan kautta ysi ja kutonen kulkee Jätkäsaareen. Kutoselle on edellytyksiä nopeaksi runkolinjaksi siinä kun ysi on reittinsä puolesta perinteinen hidasratikka, siksi vaihto. Bulevardin itäpää jää palvelematta kolmen korttelin osalta, mutta kävelymatkat pysäkeille kasvavat aika harvoilla. Lisäksi Kampin kautta kulkeva linja Hietalahden ja Rautatieaseman välillä on matka-ajoiltaan varmasti kilpailukykyinen nykyisen yhteyden kanssa.

Tämän myötä Kaivo/Simonkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä ajeltaisiin vain suoraan ja voitaisiin karsia valojen vaiheita.

----------


## Salomaa

> Voisi nimittäin kuvitella, että keskustan kauppiaat olisivat kiinnostuneita omasta menestymisestään ja kävisivät vaikka opintomatkalla jututtamassa eurooppalaisten kävelykeskustojen kauppiaita. Ja sen jälkeen meillä olisi Kokoomus vaatimassa autoja pois, jotta lompakkoja omistavilla ihmisillä olisi tilaa, viihtyisyyttä ja iloa asioida keskustassa.


Paremmin tuota ei voisi sanoa. Olen kuullut jo aikoja sitten väitteen että ensin kauppiaat vastustavat kaikin käytettävissä olevin keinoin liikkeidensä eteen tulevaa kävelykatua, sitten kun se tulee, niin vastustus lakkaa, koska kadun viihtyisyys houkuttelee lisää asiakkaita ja myynti nousee 30 %. Tietenkin tämä vaihtelee alueittain mutta ei kait kukaan kiistä että kävelykaduksi muuttaminen lisää liikkeiden myyntiä. Yhden auton paikalle mahtuu pieni pöytä ja neljä tuolia, jos puhutaan ravintola- ja kahvilapalveluista.

Helsingin merkillisen automyönteinen kunnallispolitiikka johti siihen että Iso-Roobertinkadusta tehtiin pysäköintikatu. Jos se olisi kävelykatu, niin siellä liikkuminen ja asiointi olisi miellyttävää ja liikkeillä kannattavat myynnit.

Martti

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Oma pieni haaveeni on, että vanha Heikinpuisto palautettaisiin ennalleen. Siis Esplanadin tapainen puistikko Mannerheimintien keskellä Erottajalta Lasipalatsille, joskin kapeampana. Raitiovaunuliikenteen siirtäisin itäreunalle entiselle ajoradalle ja autoliikenne länsireunalle, jonka ajorata muuttuisi kaksisuuntaiseksi. Raitiotie jatkuisi pohjoiseen luontevasti Mannerheimintien itälaitaa. Siinä olisi järjestely, joka kohentaisi kaupunkikuvaa, kunniottaisi historiaa ja sujuvoittaisi kummasti raitioliikennettä. En nyt lähde yksityiskohtaisesti erittelemään toimintaa eri risteyksissä, mutta kukin voi mielessään kuvitella muutoksen vaikutuksia ja huomata kuinka paljon nykyisiä ongelmia katoaisi.

----------


## teme

Tahattomana turistina Hampurissa pisti silmään että suojateitä ole lainkaan Mönckebergstrassella. Kyseessä on bussikatu läpi vilkkaan jalankulku ja ostosalueen, vähän niin kuin Aleksanterinkatu Helsingissä. Hyvin toimii, jalankulkijat menee omia aikojaan yli ja joukkoliikenne liikkuu sujavasti jopa busseilla. Ero Aleksiin on tosin ettei yksityisautoja käytännössä ole.

Mutta kuitenkin, mihin niitä suojateitä oikeastaan tarvitaan vaikka Aleksilla?

----------


## hylje

Suojatiet ovat turvallisia! Suomessa on kuin onkin hoivayhteiskunta voimissaan, ja kaikenlaisia hauskoja renkaita keksitään läpihypittäviksi turvallisuuden takaamiseksi. Sääli, että harvat renkaat oikeastaan vaikuttavat turvallisuuteen.

----------


## ess

> Mutta kuitenkin, mihin niitä suojateitä oikeastaan tarvitaan vaikka Aleksilla?


Ei mihinkään. Kyseessähän on kävelykatu. Tai kävelykatu ja kävelykatu. Nimimerkillä tänään meinasin ajaa kolarin Mikonkadulta tulleen henkilöauton kanssa 7A:lla. Auton kuljettaja vielä ilmeisesti oli siinä käsityksessä että hän on etuajo-oikeutettu koska hän tuli oikealta.

----------


## Jusa

> Mutta kuitenkin, mihin niitä suojateitä oikeastaan tarvitaan vaikka Aleksilla?


Stockan pääoven edessäkään ei ole suojatietä City-käytävän kohdalla

----------


## teme

Onko joku kesähessu koodannut Hämeentielle liikennevaloetuudet, vai kävikä minulla vain tuuri?

Nousin eilen kutoseen Hakaniemestä neljän aikoihin, ratikka lähti reippaasti edes hidastamatta valoihin ja muutenkin olo oli kuin ulkomaille, joten piti ihan ottaa aikaa. Hakaniemessä oltiin kolmessa minuutissa, vain Hesarin risteyksessä n. 10s pysähdys. Lautatientarhantiellä ripeästi minuutissa, Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä hidastettiin muttei edes kunnolla pysähdytty. Lautatarhantie ja Hauhonpuiston väli sitten köröteltiin kiskotöistä johtuen, 3 - 4 minuuttia. Mutta siitä eteenpäin taas pientä seisahdusta Paavalinkirkon pysäkin jälkeisellä suojatiellä lukuunottamatta taas ihan suoraan aina Kustaa Vaasankadun alkuun missä sitten seistiinkin ihan perinteisesti. 11 minuuttia ml. tuo kiskotöiden aiheuttama n. 3 minuutin viive!

----------


## risukasa

Kyllä tuolla seudulla on liikennevalojen aiheuttamissa viiveissä paljon hajontaa. Jo pelkästään sillä, miten nopeasti hoitaa Käenkujan pysähdyksen Hakaniemeen päin, voi saavuttaa tai menettää minuutin - riippuen myös siitä, onko valo-ohjelmana aamuruuhka, iltaruuhka, ilta, vai joku muu.

Myös Sörnäisten pysäkin, Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Mäkelänkadun risteysten valorypäs on erittäin tarkka siitä miten nopeasti pysäkiltä päästään, paitsi ruuhka-aikaan AKK:n vihreät ovat pitemmät ja sen myötä ajoajat tasaisemmat.

Aika kuvaavaa, että AKK:n liikennemäärät suhteessa Hämeentiehen ovat todella pieniä, mutta silti juuri tuo risteys haittaa Hämeentien liikennettä erittäin paljon. Samantyyppisiä paikkoja on Helsingissä vaikka millä mitalla.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Lautatientarhantiellä ripeästi minuutissa, Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä hidastettiin muttei edes kunnolla pysähdytty.


Pääsitkö Vilhnvuoresta Lautatarhankadun pysäkille siis yhdellä valopysähdyksellä? siinä tapauksessa tosiaan vaikuttaa siltä, että joku on tehnyt valoille jotain.

Vielä vähän aikaa sitten Hämeentien valot AKK/Pääskylänkatu ja Mäkelänkatu/Lautatarhankatu oli viritetty siten, että juuri kun Pääskylänkadun valoista pääsi, Mäkelänkatu muuttui edessä ässälle.

----------


## Safka

> Pääsitkö Vilhnvuoresta Lautatarhankadun pysäkille siis yhdellä valopysähdyksellä? siinä tapauksessa tosiaan vaikuttaa siltä, että joku on tehnyt valoille jotain.
> 
> Vielä vähän aikaa sitten Hämeentien valot AKK/Pääskylänkatu ja Mäkelänkatu/Lautatarhankatu oli viritetty siten, että juuri kun Pääskylänkadun valoista pääsi, Mäkelänkatu muuttui edessä ässälle.


Hämeentie/Mäkelänkatu valo tilataan aina vaihteenkääntäjällä, joten vähintäänkin hidastus on pakollinen, ja useimmiten myös jonkinpituinen seisokki. Mutta kyllä Sörkän pysäkiltä on ennenkin saattanut valorytmistä riippuen päästä pysähtymättä Lautatarhankadulle asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nousin eilen kutoseen Hakaniemestä neljän aikoihin, ratikka lähti reippaasti edes hidastamatta valoihin ja muutenkin olo oli kuin ulkomailla...


Olin juuri ulkomailla koeajamassa Pariisin uutta katuratikkaa T3. Ei se ihan saksalaiseen tyyliin toimi, saattaa johtua vaunuista, joille on pakko olla hyvin alhaiset nopeusrajoitukset mutkissa. Mutta siellä vaan on monta mahdotonta asiaa mahdollista.

Ratikat eivät pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä. Eivätkä ne jarruta valoihin tullessaan niin, että ovat käytännössä pysähtyneet kun aja-opaste vihdoin syttyy. Joka tolpassa on sininen !-opaste kertomassa, ettei ole tarpeen jarruttaa.

Hämeentiellä ja sen risteyksissä on liikennettä ruuhka-aikaankin vähän verrattuna autoiluun T3:n ympärillä. Silti 100 % valoetuus onnistuu. Vaunut ovatkin noin 30 metriä ja vuoroväli tiheimmillään 4 min.

Suojatietkään eivät ole ongelma. Ajoratojen ylityksessä suojatievalot toimivat omia aikojaan, ratikan ylityksessä tulee punainen silloin kun on ratikan vuoro. Siis samalla hetkellä voi olla ajoradan ylitykseen vihreä ja ratikan raiteen ylitykseen punainen. Liikkujia on reippaasti, eikä ole mikään ongelma edes suurpiirteisille ranskalaisille katsoa liikennevaloja ja olla kävelemättä sen enempää autojen kuin ratikoidenkaan alle.

Matkustajia linjalla on niin paljon, että on vaikea kuvitella, miten on pärjätty ennen ratikkaa. Usea pysäkki on vaihtopysäkki bussien kanssa. Ja tietenkin vierekkäin samassa tasossa, joskin paikoin joutuu kävelemään rinnakkaisen bussipysäkkikaistan yli.

Ja vielä yksityiskohta: syväuraiset vaihteet. Ei ole kolinaa eikä hiljentämisen tarvetta vaihteisiin. Reitti ei risteä muiden ratikkareittien kanssa, mutta linjalla on suhteellisen tiuhaan puolenvaihtoraiteita vaihteineen. Eikä kuljettaja tietenkään myy lippuja, vaan automaatit pysäkeillä. Vaunuissa on vain sirukorttilaitteet ja pahvilippujen validoijat.

Että sielläkin voi käydä ottamassa mallia.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tässä ketjussa lienee tästä puhuttu aikaisemmin: Raitiovaunut ja suojatiet.

Aikaisemmin kai on sanottu, että raitiovaunu väistää suojatiellä jalankulkijoita siinä missä autotkin. Tanasinpa nyt tuota pykälää tieliikennelaista, ja siinähän lukee (32 §): "Suojatietä lähestyvän _ajoneuvon_ kuljettajan on ajettava sellaisella nopeudella, että hän voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen suojatietä." Ja toisaalta on täällä todettu, että raitiovaunu ei ole ajoneuvo, mutta mielestäni sitä ei ole otettu tämän pykälän yhteydessä esiin. Ja saman pykälän toisessa momentissa sanotaankin erikseen: "Jos ohitettava ajoneuvo _tai raitiovaunu_ on pysähtynyt suojatien eteen --".

Käytännössä kai raitiovaunu useimmiten silti väistää suojatietä selvästi ylittävää henkilöä, koska harva jalankulkijakaan lienee tuota pykälää sisäistänyt niin, ettei se koske raitiovaunuja. Ja parempi väistää kuin ajaa päälle.

Lisäys; sama koskee näköjään myös kääntymistä (14 §): "Raitiovaunulle on tienkäyttäjän risteyksessä, 1 ja 2 momentin säännöksistä huolimatta, annettava esteetön kulku." Ensimmäinen momentti kertoo oikealta tulevan väistämisestä, toinen taas etupäässä suoraan kulkevan kevyen liikenteen väistämisestä. Tämä siis riippumatta siitä, onko suoraan kulkevalle kevyelle liikenteelle suojatie vai ei (Suomessa nyt yleensä on).

----------


## Samppa

> (32 §): "Suojatietä lähestyvän _ajoneuvon_ kuljettajan on ajettava sellaisella nopeudella, että hän voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen suojatietä." Ja toisaalta on täällä todettu, että raitiovaunu ei ole ajoneuvo, mutta mielestäni sitä ei ole otettu tämän pykälän yhteydessä esiin. 
> Käytännössä kai raitiovaunu useimmiten silti väistää suojatietä selvästi ylittävää henkilöä, koska harva jalankulkijakaan lienee tuota pykälää sisäistänyt niin, ettei se koske raitiovaunuja. Ja parempi väistää kuin ajaa päälle.


Hyvä että väistää. Tuossa tilanteessa sovelletaan TLL 47§: "Raitiovaunun kuljettajan on soveltuvin osin noudatettava ajoneuvon kuljettajaa koskevia säännöksiä, jollei 14§:stä muuta johdu."




> Lisäys; sama koskee näköjään myös kääntymistä (14 §): "Raitiovaunulle on tienkäyttäjän risteyksessä, 1 ja 2 momentin säännöksistä huolimatta, annettava esteetön kulku." Ensimmäinen momentti kertoo oikealta tulevan väistämisestä, toinen taas etupäässä suoraan kulkevan kevyen liikenteen väistämisestä. Tämä siis riippumatta siitä, onko suoraan kulkevalle kevyelle liikenteelle suojatie vai ei (Suomessa nyt yleensä on).


Siis 14§:stä johtuu muuta. Ajoneuvoliikenteestä poiketen suoraan kulkevan kevyen liikenteen pitää väistää kääntyvää raitiovaunua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuossa tilanteessa sovelletaan TLL 47§: "Raitiovaunun kuljettajan on soveltuvin osin noudatettava ajoneuvon kuljettajaa koskevia säännöksiä, jollei 14§:stä muuta johdu."


No, tuo on aika yksiselitteinen. Hyvä että oikeni.

----------


## risukasa

> Hyvä että väistää. Tuossa tilanteessa sovelletaan TLL 47§: "Raitiovaunun kuljettajan on soveltuvin osin noudatettava ajoneuvon kuljettajaa koskevia säännöksiä, jollei 14§:stä muuta johdu."


Nimenomaan tuo termi "soveltuvin osin" lieventää raitiovaunun väistämisvelvollisuutta suojateillä. Moninkertaisten jarrutusmatkojen takia jouduttaisiin joka suojatien eteen pysähtymään, mikäli tuota kohtaa "voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen suojatietä" noudatettaisiin tarkalleen.

Jalankulkijat pääsääntöisesti luovuttavat kulkuvuoronsa raitiovaunuille, ja hyvä niin, koska se on sujuvan raitioliikenteen vaatimus.

----------


## Samppa

> Nimenomaan tuo termi "soveltuvin osin" lieventää raitiovaunun väistämisvelvollisuutta suojateillä.


Tästä olen eri mieltä. Jos ajat raitiovaunulla pysähtymättä suojatien eteen pysähtyneen ajoneuvon ohi saat siitä sakon sikäli kun poliisi sattuu asiaan huomiota kiinnittämään.
Samoin, jos suoraan ajaessa suojatiellä jää jalankulkija raitiovaunun alle, niin varmasti raitiovaunun kuljettaja tuomitaan.

"Soveltuvin osin" tarkoittaa lähinnä ryhmittymis- ja kääntymissääntöjä, joita raitiovaunulla ei luonnollisestikaan voi noudattaa kiskojen sijainnista johtuen.

----------


## risukasa

> Tästä olen eri mieltä. Jos ajat raitiovaunulla pysähtymättä suojatien eteen pysähtyneen ajoneuvon ohi saat siitä sakon sikäli kun poliisi sattuu asiaan huomiota kiinnittämään.
> Samoin, jos suoraan ajaessa suojatiellä jää jalankulkija raitiovaunun alle, niin varmasti raitiovaunun kuljettaja tuomitaan.


Suojatien eteen pysähtyneen ajoneuvon ohittaminen on oma juttunsa. Tottahan toki noissa tapauksissa pysähdytään. Tosin ratikan ohjaamosta on hyvä näkyvyys suojatielle henkilöautojen yli, joten kyse ei ole turvallisuudesta, vaan muotoseikasta.

Jos raitiovaunu lähestyy suojatietä kohtuullista nopeutta, ja jalankulkija juoksee alle, niin tilanne ei ole noin selvä. Tieliikennelain 44 § : 


> Suojatielle tai muuten ajoradalle astuvan jalankulkijan on noudatettava sitä varovaisuutta, jota lähestyvän ajoneuvon etäisyys ja nopeus edellyttävät. Hänen on ylitettävä ajorata tarpeettomasti viivyttelemättä.
> 
> *Ajorataan rinnastetaan* tässä pykälässä pyörätie ja *raitiotie*.


Vaikka tuossa puhutaan hölmösti vain ajoneuvosta, niin raitiotien maininta tarkoittaa, että raitiovaunu on rinnastettava tässä ajoneuvoon. Muunlainen laintulkinta olisi yksinkertaisesti idioottimainen.

Vahingonkorvausvastuu valitettavasti on raitioliikennöitsijällä, syyllisyydestä riippumatta.

Eli myös jalankulkijan pitää olla suojatiellä varovainen. Eikä pysähtyminen joka suojatielle ole järjellinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli myös jalankulkijan pitää olla suojatiellä varovainen.


Ja voinee olettaa, että jalankulkija osaa ottaa huomioon ratikan pidemmät jarrutusmatkat. Eli ratikan suhteen jalankulkijan tulee olla suhteessa varovaisempi kuin vaikka bussien kanssa.

Muistan yhden tapauksen, jossa mies käveli suojatietä ja jäi bussin yliajamaksi. Oliskohan ollut Kaivokadulla? Bussi ainakin oli HKL:n. Jalankulkija tuomittiin juuri tuon varovaisuusmomentin perusteella.

----------


## Samppa

> Jos raitiovaunu lähestyy suojatietä kohtuullista nopeutta, ja jalankulkija juoksee alle, niin tilanne ei ole noin selvä.Tieliikennelain 44 §


Ei välttämättä ole selvä, mutta TLL 3§, TLL 23§ ja TLL 30§ koskevat kaikessa ankaruudessaan myös raitiovaunun kuljettajia. Niihin vetoamalla noissa tilanteissa useimmiten syylliseksi saadaan ajoneuvon/raitiovaunun kuljettaja.


*3 §** Tienkäyttäjän yleiset velvollisuudet*

Tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava liikennesääntöjä sekä muutenkin olosuhteiden edellyttämää huolellisuutta ja varovaisuutta vaaran ja vahingon välttämiseksi...

*23 §** Tilannenopeus*

Ajoneuvon nopeus on sovitettava sellaiseksi kuin liikenneturvallisuus edellyttää huomioon ottaen muun ohella tien kunto, sää, keli, näkyvyys, ajoneuvon kuormitus ja kuorman laatu sekä liikenneolosuhteet. Nopeus on pidettävä sellaisena, että kuljettaja säilyttää ajoneuvon hallinnan. Ajoneuvo on voitava pysäyttää edessä olevan ajoradan näkyvällä osalla ja kaikissa ennalta arvattavissa tilanteissa....

*30 §** Varovaisuusvelvollisuus kevyttä liikennettä kohtaan*

Ajoneuvon kuljettajan on kohdatessaan tai ohittaessaan jalankulkijan, polkupyöräilijän tai mopoilijan annettava tälle ajoneuvon koko ja nopeus huomioon ottaen turvallinen tila tiellä.
Kuljettajan on erityisesti varottava lähestyessään ... lapsia, vanhuksia, vammaisia tai muita, joilla on ilmeisiä vaikeuksia selviytyä turvallisesti liikenteessä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:59 ----------





> Ja voinee olettaa, että jalankulkija osaa ottaa huomioon ratikan pidemmät jarrutusmatkat. Eli ratikan suhteen jalankulkijan tulee olla suhteessa varovaisempi kuin vaikka bussien kanssa.


Ei voi, ei ainakaan kannata olettaa. Harva jalankulkija (tai edes autoilija)ymmärtää raitiovaunun pidempiä jarrutusmatkoja. Lisäksi raitiovaunu on jalankulkijan kannalta usein "äänetön".




> Muistan yhden tapauksen, jossa mies käveli suojatietä ja jäi bussin yliajamaksi. Oliskohan ollut Kaivokadulla? Bussi ainakin oli HKL:n. Jalankulkija tuomittiin juuri tuon varovaisuusmomentin perusteella.


Kuten alussa kirjoitin,* useimmiten* tuomitaan kuljettaja. Tiedän toki minäkin noita poikkeuksia. Niissä oikeus on todennut, että tilanne on ollut kuljettajan kannalta täysin ennalta arvaamaton.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:14 ----------

Ketjun aiheeseen liittyen olen vain halunnut tuoda esiin, ettei Helsingissä voi raitiovaunulla ajaa kovin nopeasti niin kauan, kuin se liikkuu muun liikenteen seassa.

Nopeutta lisätessä onnettomuusriski kasvaa ja kun onnettomuus tapahtuu (olipa syyllinen sitten raitiovaunun kuljettaja tai toinen osapuoli), niin liikennöinti hidastuu entisestään. Myöhään ei jää pelkästään oma vuoro tai linja, vaan usein onnettomuustilanteet vaikuttavat myös muihin linjoihin.

Kyllähän te tiedätte. :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> * Varovaisuusvelvollisuus kevyttä liikennettä kohtaan*
> 
> Ajoneuvon kuljettajan on kohdatessaan tai ohittaessaan jalankulkijan, polkupyöräilijän tai mopoilijan annettava tälle ajoneuvon koko ja nopeus huomioon ottaen turvallinen tila tiellä.
> Kuljettajan on erityisesti varottava lähestyessään ... lapsia, vanhuksia, vammaisia tai muita, joilla on ilmeisiä vaikeuksia selviytyä turvallisesti liikenteessä.


Tämä lainkohtahan koskee lähinnä tilannetta, jossa kevyt liikenne käyttää tienpiennarta. Helsingissä ei laillisesti pääse (raitio)tien piennarta kävelemään juuri missään, koska aina on kevyenliikenteenväylä jossain lähellä, ja sitä on velvollisuus käyttää.

Suomalaisen oikeuslaitoksen tuntien oikeusmurhia sattuu silloin tällöin ja se kannattaa tietysti liikkeellä ollessaan pitää mielessä, mutta oikeusistuimien kannattaisi kyllä miettiä tarkkaan miten paljon ne haluavat rampauttaa joukkoliikennettä suosimalla näissä tapauksissa jalankulkijaa, tai jotain muuta liikennemuotoa. Näinhän on jo tehty esimerkiksi linjaamalla, että kääntyvä raitiovaunu joutuu väistämään samansuuntaisia ajoneuvoja. Perusteena oleva laki on jo poistunut, mutta tulkinta elää edelleen autokoulujen opetuksessa. 

Toivottavasti matkustajiaan palvelevia kuljettajia ei ehditä ristiinnaulita montaa ennen uutta raitiotielainsäädäntöä, jonka valmistelu on nyt aluillaan.

----------


## Samppa

> Tämä lainkohtahan koskee lähinnä tilannetta, jossa kevyt liikenne käyttää tienpiennarta. Helsingissä ei laillisesti pääse (raitio)tien piennarta kävelemään juuri missään, koska aina on kevyenliikenteenväylä jossain lähellä, ja sitä on velvollisuus käyttää.


Miten esim. Aleksilla? Tai Hakaniemessä jossa nämä muuten rajoittuneilla kyvyillä varustetut kävelevät pitkin kiskoja?




> Suomalaisen oikeuslaitoksen tuntien oikeusmurhia sattuu silloin tällöin ja se kannattaa tietysti liikkeellä ollessaan pitää mielessä, mutta oikeusistuimien kannattaisi kyllä miettiä tarkkaan miten paljon ne haluavat rampauttaa joukkoliikennettä suosimalla näissä tapauksissa jalankulkijaa, tai jotain muuta liikennemuotoa. Näinhän on jo tehty esimerkiksi linjaamalla, että kääntyvä raitiovaunu joutuu väistämään samansuuntaisia ajoneuvoja. Perusteena oleva laki on jo poistunut, mutta tulkinta elää edelleen autokoulujen opetuksessa.


Tuosta en tunnista muuta, kuin KKO:n kaksi eri kertaa samanlaisesta tilanteesta tekemän ennakkopäätöksen, jonka mukaan oikealle kääntyvän raitiovaunun on väistettävä oikealla puolella suoraan ajavia ajoneuvoja. Viimeisin KKO 1988:15. KKO:n tulkinta perustuu TLL 14§:n soveltamiseen.

Autokoulujen opetukseen en halua täällä ottaa kantaa.




> Toivottavasti matkustajiaan palvelevia kuljettajia ei ehditä ristiinnaulita montaa ennen uutta raitiotielainsäädäntöä, jonka valmistelu on nyt aluillaan.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä.
Raitiotielainsäädännön uudistamiseen liittyen minuunkin oltiin yhteydessä jo 2000-luvun alkupuolella. Toivottavasti se sieltä joskus valmistuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei voi, ei ainakaan kannata olettaa. Harva jalankulkija (tai edes autoilija)ymmärtää raitiovaunun pidempiä jarrutusmatkoja. Lisäksi raitiovaunu on jalankulkijan kannalta usein "äänetön".


En tarkoittanut, että kuljettaja olettaisi, vaan että oikeudessa tuomari ja lautamiehet ottaisivat sen kannan, että "yleisen elämänkokemuksen" nimissä jalankulkijan olisi pitänyt ymmärtää, ettei raitiovaunu pysty pysähtymään samalla tavoin kuin kumipyöräajoneuvo.




> Kuten alussa kirjoitin,* useimmiten* tuomitaan kuljettaja. Tiedän toki minäkin noita poikkeuksia. Niissä oikeus on todennut, että tilanne on ollut kuljettajan kannalta täysin ennalta arvaamaton.


Jep, sen takia tuo bussitapauskin on jäänyt mieleen, koska ratkaisu oli niin poikkeuksellinen. Silloin spekuloitiin vähän silläkin, vaikuttiko tuomioon se, että mies oli mustaihoinen. Ainoa vastaava, jonka muistan, oli Munkkiniemen aukion bussi/pyöräkolari, ja sekin taisi loppujen lopuksi mennä sitten bussin syyksi. Olisko ollut peräti KKO:ssa?




> Ketjun aiheeseen liittyen olen vain halunnut tuoda esiin, ettei Helsingissä voi raitiovaunulla ajaa kovin nopeasti niin kauan, kuin se liikkuu muun liikenteen seassa.


Alkaa kyllä tosiaan tuntua siltä, että tarvetta lainsäädännön uudistamiselle on.

Mikä on tilanne esim. Saksassa? Siellähän ratikka nauttii aivan erilaista kunnioitusta Helsinkiin verrattuna. Sekä autot että jalankulkijat osaavat varoa ratikkaa, ja ratikkakin tietää sen ja liikkuu sen mukaan, eli huomattavasi ripeämmin ja rohkeammin. Vain kävelykatualueilla ratikka tuntuu ottavan jalankulkijat korostetusti huomioon, vaikka sielläkin sitä osataan kyllä varoa. Eli onko saksalainen lainsäädäntö meikäläistä tiukempaa? Vai tulkitsevatko tuomioistuimet lakeja eri tavoin? 

Olisi myös mukavaa saada jotain tilastotietoja esim. raitiovaunujen ja autojen/jalankulkijoiden välisistä onnettomuuksista Helsingissä ja vaikkapa Saksassa. Sattuuko Saksassa sitten reippaamman ajotavan vuoksi paljon enemmän ja pahempia onnettomuuksia? Vai onko sittenkin niin, että meillä kolisee enemmän?




> Nopeutta lisätessä onnettomuusriski kasvaa ja kun onnettomuus tapahtuu (olipa syyllinen sitten raitiovaunun kuljettaja tai toinen osapuoli), niin liikennöinti hidastuu entisestään. Myöhään ei jää pelkästään oma vuoro tai linja, vaan usein onnettomuustilanteet vaikuttavat myös muihin linjoihin.


En voi väittää vastaan. Mutta uskon, että osa peltikolareista sattuu myös päinvastaisesta syystä, eli kun ratikka ajaa "liian hitaasti" niin auto tulkitsee, että se antaa tietä. Esimerkiksi vaihdenopeudet ovat jo niin hitaat, että on helppo ymmärtää autoilijaa, joka tulkitsee, että vieressä mateleva ratikka antaa hänelle tilaa kääntyä vasemmalle. Mutta kun ratikka ei annakaan, niin sitten kolisee.

----------


## vristo

> Harva jalankulkija (tai edes autoilija)ymmärtää raitiovaunun pidempiä jarrutusmatkoja. Lisäksi raitiovaunu on jalankulkijan kannalta usein "äänetön".


Itse olen saanut kunnian testata nivelraitiovaunua normaalissa liikenteessä (erään koulutuksen yhteydessä) Koskelan halleilta Hakaniemeen. Kouluttajamme sanoi, sekä itse totesin, että raitiovaunu pysähtyy parhaimmillaan yhtä hyvin kuin oma työkaluni, eli kaupunkibussi, liukkaalla talvikelillä pahimmalla jääkelillä. Muistan vielä elävästi kun tulin ns. Kurvin mutkaan eli Sörkan pysäkille, oli todella järkyttävää todeta, että ratikailla ei voi todellakaan väistää ko. alueella koikkelehtevia jalankulkijoita. Kouluttajamme oli yhtä jännittynyt siinä ohjaamon vieressä, ns. paniikkinanappulan (kädessä pidettävä hätäkytkin, jotka pakkipysäyttää ratikan) kanssa.

Kaikki kunnia teille, jotka ratikkaa työksenne ajatte, olkaahan varovaisia.

----------


## risukasa

> Sattuuko Saksassa sitten reippaamman ajotavan vuoksi paljon enemmän ja pahempia onnettomuuksia? Vai onko sittenkin niin, että meillä kolisee enemmän?
> 
> En voi väittää vastaan. Mutta uskon, että osa peltikolareista sattuu myös päinvastaisesta syystä, eli kun ratikka ajaa "liian hitaasti" niin auto tulkitsee, että se antaa tietä. Esimerkiksi vaihdenopeudet ovat jo niin hitaat, että on helppo ymmärtää autoilijaa, joka tulkitsee, että vieressä mateleva ratikka antaa hänelle tilaa kääntyä vasemmalle. Mutta kun ratikka ei annakaan, niin sitten kolisee.


Saksassa tietenkin jo raitioteiden sunnittelunormit tekevät liikenteestä turvallisempaa kuin meillä. Mutta siellä on myös joskus historiassa päästy meikäläisestä muna-kana -ongelmasta. Mahdollisesti onnettomuuksienkin kautta on opittu, että ratikka tulee eikä väistä, ja niin on hyvä. Meillä ovat muut tienkäyttäjät enemmän sillä asenteella liikkeellä, että "kyllä tässä vielä ehtii", "kyllä se pysähtyy", "sehän tekee tietä kun ajaa noin hitaasti".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saksassa tietenkin jo raitioteiden sunnittelunormit tekevät liikenteestä turvallisempaa kuin meillä. Mutta siellä on myös joskus historiassa päästy meikäläisestä muna-kana -ongelmasta. Mahdollisesti onnettomuuksienkin kautta on opittu, että ratikka tulee eikä väistä, ja niin on hyvä. Meillä ovat muut tienkäyttäjät enemmän sillä asenteella liikkeellä, että "kyllä tässä vielä ehtii", "kyllä se pysähtyy", "sehän tekee tietä kun ajaa noin hitaasti".


Minusta Risukasa olet tässä aivan oikeassa. Ongelma on suomalaisissa asenteissa, joiden mukaan auto on aina ensisijainen. Kuten taannoinen Autoliiton slogan ja takaikkunatarra julisti: Auto, sillä kulkee kaikki. Samaan sarjaan kuuluu asenne siitä, että raitiovaunu on vanhanaikainen ja poistuva liikennemuoto. Oppi, jota valitettavasti Helsingin joukkoliikenneviranomaiset toitottivat vuosikymmenet. Kaikki tämä yhdessä auton aiheuttaman euforisen hulluuden kanssa johtavat siihen, mitä kuvailit.

Kun nyt on vuosikymmenet juurrutettu vallitsevia asenteita, on tietenkin vaikeaa ja kestää kauan saada asenteita muuttumaan ja erityisesti autoilijat mutta myös jalankulkijat oppimaan toisenlaista käyttäytymistä. Toisaalta kaikella tavalla parempi olisikin, että raitiotie sijoitetaan siten, että vältetään vaaratilanteita ja toisaalta välttämättömiin vaaratilanteisiin osataan suhtautua luontaisesti oikein.

Tarkoitan esimerkiksi sitä, että ratikka ei ole kadulla siten, että raiteet ovat täysin ristiriidassa autoilijoiden toiminnan kanssa. Esimerkiksi pitää välttää kääntymistä oikealle ajoradan vasemmanpuoleiselta kaistalta, eihän ajoradalla ylipäätään sellaista pitäisi tapahtua. Mieluumminn siten, että kadun keskellä oleva raitiotie on selvästi erillään eli ei ole osa ajorataa, ja oikealle kääntyminen on luonteeltan tasoristeysmäinen ajoradan ylitys. Juuri tällaisista ajatuksista lähtevät niin saksalainen kuin keskieurooppalainen suunnittelukäytäntö ylipäätään.

Yleisesti raitiotien suunnittelussa tulee ottaa huomioon, ettei nykyaikainen raitiotie ole pieni ja hidas vaunu, joka kulkee keskellä katua, jossa silloin tällöin liikkuu muutama automobiili. Nykyaikainen raitioliikenne on rautatieliikenteen tapaista ja autoliikenne ruuhkaista ja kaoottista kaahaamista. Paradoksaalista kyllä, nykyaikainenkin raitioliikenne sopii paremmin yhteen jalankulun kuin autoilun kanssa, mikä ehkä johtuu siitä, ettei autoilu sovi yhteen minkään kanssa. Sen vuoksi nykyistä raitiotien kadun keskelle sijoittamista fiksummalta tuntuisi, että raitiotie on kadun reunassa ja autot keskellä.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Sen vuoksi nykyistä raitiotien kadun keskelle sijoittamista fiksummalta tuntuisi, että raitiotie on kadun reunassa ja autot keskellä.


Olenkin aina ihmetellyt, mikä tarve on sijoittaa raitiotie kadun keskelle, mutta bussikaistat kadun reunaan. Siis mikään muu kuin esteettinen, "raitiotie-esplanadi".

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olenkin aina ihmetellyt, mikä tarve on sijoittaa raitiotie kadun keskelle, mutta bussikaistat kadun reunaan.


Koskisen Kari kertoi hyviä syitä jo aikaa sitten täällä. Väylillä, joissa on vilkkaan raitioliikenteen lisäksi paljon bussiliikennettä, ei tietenkään molempia ole järkevää sijoittaa samaan tilaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Koskisen Kari kertoi hyviä syitä jo aikaa sitten täällä. Väylillä, joissa on vilkkaan raitioliikenteen lisäksi paljon bussiliikennettä, ei tietenkään molempia ole järkevää sijoittaa samaan tilaan.


Miksei autokaistat olisi keskellä? On helpompi siirtyä joukkoliikennevälineeseen, kun se kulkee reunalla eikä keskellä, 
esimerkkinä raitiolinja 1, johon ei ehditä/jakseta siirtyä, vaikka se ensimmäisenä tulisikin, juuri siksi että raitiovaunut ajavat keskellä väylää.
Oheisessa kuvassa on esimerkkitoteutus.

----------


## Max

Tänään matkustin jälleen 3T:llä Rautatieasemalta Kaivopuistoon 25 minuuttia...

Ensin seistiin n. 5 min Kauppatorilla. Joka valoista tuli ryhmä turisteja ostamaan lippuja kuljettajalta, minkä seurauksena myöhästyttiin valokierrosta ja sitten tulikin jo taas lisää näitä maksavia asiakkaita. Eikö sitä kuljettajarahastusta ihan todella voisi jo lopettaa?  :Smile: 

Siitä kun päästiin, niin ratikan takaosa karahti Laivasillankadulla yhteen jonkun parkkimestarin sivupeilin kanssa (auto liikahti niin, että kuljettaja tuskin mahtoi asialle mitään). Asiaa jäätiin siihen selvittämään n. 10 minuutiksi niin että seuraava vuoro jo tuli hengittämään niskaan. Kuljettaja ei kuulemma saanut päästää matkustajia ulos vaunusta, vaikka tuossa kohdassa ei todellakaan voi olla mitään ajoneuvoliikennettä ratikan ja jalkakäytävän välissä.

Ensi kerralla taidan kävellä.

----------


## hezec

> Näinhän on jo tehty esimerkiksi linjaamalla, että kääntyvä raitiovaunu joutuu väistämään samansuuntaisia ajoneuvoja. Perusteena oleva laki on jo poistunut, mutta tulkinta elää edelleen autokoulujen opetuksessa.


Itse juuri autokoulua käyvänä voin onneksi todeta, että ei elä. Raitiovaunuista ei  puhuta paljoa, mutta perusperiaate on selvä: ratikalla on aina etuajo-oikeus. On toki eri asia, miten hyvin se käytännössä toteutuu...

P.S. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen viestini täällä, moi vain kaikille.

----------


## teme

> Itse juuri autokoulua käyvänä voin onneksi todeta, että ei elä. Raitiovaunuista ei  puhuta paljoa, mutta perusperiaate on selvä: ratikalla on aina etuajo-oikeus. On toki eri asia, miten hyvin se käytännössä toteutuu...
> 
> P.S. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen viestini täällä, moi vain kaikille.


Terve vaan. Omasta autokoulunkäynnistä on kohta 20 vuotta. Opettaja totesi että periaatteessa joissain tilanteissa muutamassa harvassa paikassa raitiovaunulla on väistämisvelvollisuus, mutta hän opettaa ettei tarvitse sellaisia miettiä kun yksinkertaisesti väistää aina raitiovaunua.

----------


## risukasa

> Ensin seistiin n. 5 min Kauppatorilla. Joka valoista tuli ryhmä turisteja ostamaan lippuja kuljettajalta, minkä seurauksena myöhästyttiin valokierrosta ja sitten tulikin jo taas lisää näitä maksavia asiakkaita. Eikö sitä kuljettajarahastusta ihan todella voisi jo lopettaa?


Tuo on etupäässä kuljettajan heikkoutta, ettei ehdi/kehtaa laittaa ovia kiinni ja säppiin ensimmäisellä valolla. Ei mikään pakota ottamaan kyytiin väkeä joka ei ollut pysäkillä odottamassa kun vaunu saapui. Lipunmyynti tietysti voi viedä huomion ovien käytöltä, mutta varsinainen syypää ovat valot, ei lipunmyynti.

Muuten kyllä ihan normimeininki kolmosella. Omatkin kolmosen ajot menivät melkein tuohon tapaan. Ensimmäisellä pätkällä meinasin itse jäädä jalkoihin laivamatkustajien kanssa. Lippujen myynnissä ei mennyt kuin puolisentoista minuuttia, mutta Etelärannan ja Kauppatorin valojen kanssa oli epäonnea joten myöhästyminen tuplautui. Kolmosoven edessä taisi myös olla lastenvaunut jotka hidastivat lastaamista. Yksi jalankulkija halusi vielä tehdä itsestään hodarin nakin Rautatientorilla kävelemällä vaunujen väliin. Lopulta päättäriaika ja löysempi aikataulu välillä Eltsu-Hakis pelastivat. Toiselle pätkälle sain vaunun vaihdossa 12 minuuttia myöhässä, mutta siitäkin sain luvan oikaista saman tien 9 minuuttia pois ja loput karisivat, kun pääsi runskilla edellisen, myöhässä olevan vuoron imuun.

Kolmosen liikenteen yleisilme on juuri se, että joka toinen vuoro kulkee myöhässä. Myöhästyneiden perässä kulkevat vaunut puolestaan kulkevat yleensä etuajassa, kun myöhästynyt on tyhjentänyt pysäkit. Ja etuajassa olevan takana on taas vaikea pysyä aikataulussa. Eli myös vaunujen (junien) pituuden tuplaamisesta olisi paljon apua kolmoselle.

----------


## late-

> Olenkin aina ihmetellyt, mikä tarve on sijoittaa raitiotie kadun keskelle, mutta bussikaistat kadun reunaan. Siis mikään muu kuin esteettinen, "raitiotie-esplanadi".


Jos kiskot ovat reunassa, kaikenmoinen pihoihin ja pihoilta kääntyminen ja jalkakäytävälle suuntautuva huolto kulkevat kiskojen yli. Kiskot keskellä myös tuottavat vain yhden selkeän konfliktipisteen risteyksissä, mikä helpottaa risteysten ohjaamista.

Raide-Jokeria suunniteltaessa saksalaisten konsulttien ohjeissa lähtökohtana oli raitiotien sijoittaminen keskelle, ellei ole erityisiä perusteita toimia toisin. Saksalaisia suunnitteluperiaatteita on tässäkin ketjussa mainostettu  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Jos kiskot ovat reunassa, kaikenmoinen pihoihin ja pihoilta kääntyminen ja jalkakäytävälle suuntautuva huolto kulkevat kiskojen yli. Kiskot keskellä myös tuottavat vain yhden selkeän konfliktipisteen risteyksissä, mikä helpottaa risteysten ohjaamista.
> 
> Raide-Jokeria suunniteltaessa saksalaisten konsulttien ohjeissa lähtökohtana oli raitiotien sijoittaminen keskelle, ellei ole erityisiä perusteita toimia toisin. Saksalaisia suunnitteluperiaatteita on tässäkin ketjussa mainostettu


Eikö tämä nyt kuitenkin ole tapauskohtaista? Aika monella kadulla on hiljaisempi puoli, esimerkiksi Kaisaniemen puisto Siltasaarenkadulla, Mannerheimintien itäpuoli, Topeliuksenkadun länsipuoli on pitkät pätkät puistoa, jne. Ja toisaalta huoltoajon voi suorittaa sivukatujenkin kautta, osa niistä vaan olisi sitten umpikujia kiskojen kohdalla. Kuten täälläkin on moneen kertaan todettu, Helsingin kortteliväli on lyhyt eli se kyllä kestää jokusen umpikujan.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Eikö tämä nyt kuitenkin ole tapauskohtaista? Aika monella kadulla on hiljaisempi puoli


Toisaalta se hiljaisempi puoli on yleensä myös palvelun kannalta se hiljaisempi puoli, joten suurin osa matkustajista joutuu ylittämään koko tien. Etu keskikiskoihin verrattuna on silloin kyseenalainen.

Pätenee melko hyvin kaikkiin anatmiisi esimerkkeihin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Muuten kyllä ihan normimeininki kolmosella. Omatkin kolmosen ajot menivät melkein tuohon tapaan.


Sama täällä! Muistan kerrankin kun olin vähällä myöhästyä laivasta, kun erehdyin kolmoseen astumaan. Lähdin oopperalta, tai siis astuin sisään, odotin että muutama turisti sai lippunsa ja muutama valokierto meni ja sitten lähdettiin liikkeelle. 
Eniten aikaa kului kuitenkin Kampissa, jossa Fredrikinkadun pysäkille pääsy kesti 3 minuuttia ja poispääsy toiset. Ongelmana ei ollut mikään muu paitsi suojatietä ylittävät itsepäiset ihmiset, pitäisi saada tuohon valot että raitiovaunun alle ryntääminen olisi laitonta :Wink:  
Ratikka pysähtyi suojatielle ennen pysäkkiä, koska siinä kulki ihmisiä. Ihmisvirta ei loppunut eikä kukaan ollut huomaavinaankaan ratikkaa. 
Juuri kun näytti että nyt pääsisi niin joku vielä säntää suojatielle ja kun huomaa ettei raitiovaunu enää voi tehdä mitään niin kävelee oooikein rauhallisesti yli :Mad: 
Sitten toiseen asiaan,



> Jos kiskot ovat reunassa, kaikenmoinen pihoihin ja pihoilta kääntyminen ja jalkakäytävälle suuntautuva huolto kulkevat kiskojen yli.


tämä on hoidettavissa täydellisillä valoetuuksilla. Ei haittaa jos pysäkin takia on pitkä etuus kun pääkatua pääsee sekä siltä/sille pääsee raitiovaunusta riippumatta kaikkialta paitsi tältä pikkukujalta. Minusta raitiovaunun valitsisi selvästi useampi jos se kulkisi bussien tapaan reunassa, varsinkin Mäkelänkadun tyyppisissä paikoissa. Jos siellä huomaat raitiovaunun saapuneen, et enää ehdi kyytiin kun pitäisi ylittää pääkatu päästäkseen keskelle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisaalta se hiljaisempi puoli on yleensä myös palvelun kannalta se hiljaisempi puoli, joten suurin osa matkustajista joutuu ylittämään koko tien.


Jos kiskot ovat tien keskellä, joutuu jokainen matkustaja ylittämään puolikkaan tietä. Koska jalankulkuvalojen periaatteena on muutenkin tarjota aina kadun ylitys kokonaan, ei haittaa ole enempää kuin joitakin metrejä pidempi kävelymatka. Lisähyötynä jokin osa käyttäjiä välttyy ylitykseltä kokonaan.

Eikä risteävän henkilöautoilun kannalta hiljaisempi puoli silti välttämättä ole jalankulkijoiden kohteina pienempiarvoisempi. Esim. Mannerheimintien itäpuolelta löytyy Finlandia-talo, Kisahalli, Olympiastadion, Kansallisooppera ja jäähalli. Hiljaisemman puolen tekeminen taas monesti saattaisi tarkoittaa vain risteävien sivukatujen sulkemista päätieltä ja ohjaamista kokoojakaduille. Esim. Mannerheimintiellä itäpuolen kaikki sivukadut oopperan pohjoispuolella voisi hyvin sulkea ja ohjata reitti Urheilukadun kautta. Se ei kuitenkaan tee Mannerheimintien itäpuolesta erityisesti vähempiarvoista kohdetta ratikan käyttäjien kannalta. Länsipuolella tulee Topeliuksenkadun ja Runeberginkadun joukkoliikennekäytävä niin nopeasti vastaan, että länsipuolella on jotakuinkin yhtä kapea siivu raitiovaunujen tärkeintä palvelualuetta kuin itäpuolellakin.

----------


## teme

> Toisaalta se hiljaisempi puoli on yleensä myös palvelun kannalta se hiljaisempi puoli, joten suurin osa matkustajista joutuu ylittämään koko tien. Etu keskikiskoihin verrattuna on silloin kyseenalainen.
> 
> Pätenee melko hyvin kaikkiin anatmiisi esimerkkeihin.


Totta ja ihan hyvä pointti. Mutta jos miettii vaikka Mannerheimintietä, jossa on joka tapauksessa jalankulkijavalot autokaistojen yli, niin onko sillä nyt niin eroa käveleekö neljän vai kahden kaistan yli?

----------


## risukasa

Eilen illalla toimivat muuten Teollisuuskatu - Traverssikuja -risteyksen valot paljon paremmin kuin aiemmin. Viimeksi kun ajoin ysiä, seistiin aina puoli minuuttia Traverssikujalla valoissa, nyt ajoin kuusi kierrosta eikä ollut tarvetta pysähtyä kertaakaan, hidastaa kyllä piti pari kertaa aika paljon. Mutta myös valo Jämsänkadulle toimi allossa edellisen valon kanssa. Onkohan muuttuneilla aikatauluilla vaikutusta asiaan, kun toisen suunnan vaunu tuli yleensä Jämsänkadun risteyksessä vastaan.

Tuossa olisi kyllä yksi risteyskompleksi, jossa nollaviive olisi pikkuhomma koodata ainakin aamuruuhkan ulkopuolella, koska aina kun tuolla seistiin se 30-45 sekuntia, niin risteyksestä meni läpi sormin laskettava määrä autoja.

----------


## teme

Nelosen kyydissä matkalla Munkkiniemeen, Kisahallin jälkeen tämä jotenkin kulkee, mutta muten palo pitkästä aikaa hermot. Nelonen seisioi kuusi (6!) kertaa valoissa ja paikoin pitkään välillä Lasipalatsi-Kisahalli, valoja oli laskujeni mukaan kahdeksan. Suurin osa noista seisahduksista täysin naurettavaa pelleilyä jolle ei ole mitään perustetta:

1. Hesperian puiston pysäkillä seistään kun jalankulkijavalo on vihreä. Viereisellä autokaistalla se on punainen. Täh?

2. Pitkä seisonta sekä Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä lähdettäessä että uudestaan seuraavissa valoissa 20 metrin päässä Arkadiankadulle kääntyvien valoissa. Onko se nyt ihan mahdotonta saada valot joidenka väli on lyhyempi kuin pitkän ratikan toimimaan yhdessä?

3. Mannerheimintie seistiin pari kertaa kun kuljettaja ei viitsinyt raapaista viereisestä leveästi pysähtyneestä autosta peiliä. Menisikö kaupunki konkurssiin jos sen sulkuviivan tilalle laittisi kiveyksen?

4. Ylipäänsäänsä, se välipala oli aika täynnä eli varmaan toistasataa matkustajaa. Niitä autoja joidenka kulkemisen takia pysähdyttiin ei ollut edes toistakymmentä.

5. jÄRKI!

----------


## Ferrivia strataria

> Mannerheimintie seistiin pari kertaa kun kuljettaja ei viitsinyt raapaista viereisestä leveästi pysähtyneestä autosta peiliä. Menisikö kaupunki konkurssiin jos sen sulkuviivan tilalle laittisi kiveyksen?


Olisko sitten parempi jos seistäisiin sit siinä täyttelemässä kolaripapereita? Ja joo, toi kivetys olisi paljon tehokkaampi... Muutenkin noissa liikennevaloissa olis hiukan tuunaamista, esimerkiksi juuri tuo hesperian pysäkki ykkössuuntaan... :/

----------


## risukasa

> 3. Mannerheimintie seistiin pari kertaa kun kuljettaja ei viitsinyt raapaista viereisestä leveästi pysähtyneestä autosta peiliä. Menisikö kaupunki konkurssiin jos sen sulkuviivan tilalle laittisi kiveyksen?


Valitettavasti tuoreimmilla korotetuilla radoilla ei ole raiteen ja ajoradan väliin jätetty peilitilaa muutenkaan. Ja kanttarin korkeuskin on sitä luokkaa, että 5cm lumituisku riittää peittämään sen huomaamattomaksi.

----------


## Safka

> 1. Hesperian puiston pysäkillä seistään kun jalankulkijavalo on vihreä. Viereisellä autokaistalla se on punainen. Täh?


Suurempi ongelma on se, että kun vaunu saapuu pysäkille, on valot vielä nuolella.
- jos matkustajavaihto on suurta, niin ko. valoista ei ehdi ja joutuu odottamaan seuraavia, jolloin ei myöskään ehdi seuraavista Oopperan valoista
- jos pysäkistä selviää nopeasti, tai jos ei ole tarvetta pysähtyä lainkaan, noista valoista ehtii samoin kuin Oopperan risteyksestä
Ja edellämainitusta on tietysti seurauksena suuri hajonta ajoajoissa. Ratkaisuna olisi joko täysetuisuus tai sitten koko valojen poisto tuosta päästä pysäkkiä (kannatan.)




> 2. Pitkä seisonta sekä Lasipalatsin pysäkiltä lähdettäessä että uudestaan seuraavissa valoissa 20 metrin päässä Arkadiankadulle kääntyvien valoissa. Onko se nyt ihan mahdotonta saada valot joidenka väli on lyhyempi kuin pitkän ratikan toimimaan yhdessä?


Jos Lasipalatsilta lähtee heti valojen vaihduttua, pääsee suht sujuvasti seuraavalle pysäkille. Jos valoista myöhästyy jonkin verran, ehtii seuraava valo vaihtua. Seurauksena  

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Suurempi ongelma on se, että kun vaunu saapuu pysäkille, on valot vielä nuolella.
> - jos matkustajavaihto on suurta, niin ko. valoista ei ehdi ja joutuu odottamaan seuraavia, jolloin ei myöskään ehdi seuraavista Oopperan valoista
> - jos pysäkistä selviää nopeasti, tai jos ei ole tarvetta pysähtyä lainkaan, noista valoista ehtii samoin kuin Oopperan risteyksestä
> Ja edellämainitusta on tietysti seurauksena suuri hajonta ajoajoissa. Ratkaisuna olisi joko täysetuisuus tai sitten koko valojen poisto tuosta päästä pysäkkiä (kannatan.)


Olen tässä yrittänyt miettiä koko prosessia ns. alusta lähtien ja päätynyt seuraavaan ajatusketjuun: Viimeistään Kansallismuseon pysäkiltä lähdettäessä annetaan Hesperian puiston pohjoisen suojatien valoille käsky:"Täältä on tulossa raitiovaunu, vaihtakaa S-valo raitiovaunulle heti kun pysäkillä oleva raidevirtapiiri (tms.) varautuu." Samalla (l. viimeistään tässä vaiheessa) annetaan Oopperan risteyksen valoille ilmoitus, että raitiovaunu on tulossa etelästä, varautukaa n sekunnin päästä aloittamaan valo-ohjelma x. Vaunun tullessa Hesperian puiston pysäkille raitioradan ylittävät valot siis vaihtuvat vihreälle (tai pysyvät pimeänä, jos ko. suojatiellä on Varova-valot) ja vaunulle syttyy S-opaste, joka kestää ennalta määritellyn ajan.

Hieman ennen ennalta määriteltyä aikaa vaunulle syttyy ns.  Türen-valo eli ilmoitus raitiovaunun kuljettajalle, että hän voi sulkea vaunun ovet ja lähteä liikkeelle pysäkiltä. Tarkoitus olisi, että tämä opaste annetaan siinä vaiheessa, kun seuraavista liikennevaloista, eli Oopperan risteyksen valoista pääsee samantien läpi. Vaatinee tosin sen, että Oopperan risteyksen valo-ohjauksessa ei käytetä "ennakoimattomia" vaiheiden aiennuksia ja pidennyksiä, vaan ylimääräisiä vaiheita sen sijaan.

----------


## teme

> Olisko sitten parempi jos seistäisiin sit siinä täyttelemässä kolaripapereita? Ja joo, toi kivetys olisi paljon tehokkaampi... Muutenkin noissa liikennevaloissa olis hiukan tuunaamista, esimerkiksi juuri tuo hesperian pysäkki ykkössuuntaan... :/


Ei tietenkään pidä kolistella peilejä ja ongelma on tietenkin siinä ettei ole tarpeeksi leveää kaistaa ja siinä kunnon kivetystä. Esteettisesti joku istutus voisi olla vinkeä, vaikkei haluttaisi tehdä ruohorataa niin voihan siihen tehdä sellaisen korotetun ruohoreunan. Minusta ne Hesperian pysäkin jalankulkijavalot joutaa pois samoin kuin koko suojatie pysäkin yli, ei niitä valoja kiskojen yli pysäkillä noudateta kuitenkaan. Se Stockan edustan ratkaisu on erittäin hyvä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:14 ----------




> Jos Lasipalatsilta lähtee heti valojen vaihduttua, pääsee suht sujuvasti seuraavalle pysäkille. Jos valoista myöhästyy jonkin verran, ehtii seuraava valo vaihtua. Seurauksena


Onkohan niille Arkadian- ja Postikadulle kääntyville pakko olla valoja lainkaan? Minusta tällainen saattaisi toimia, ei ole tosin ihan maailman yksinkertaisin viritys: Tehdään siitä liikenneympyrä. Valot on Arkadiankadun päässä, Postikadun päässä, jne. kumpaankiin suuntaan suojateitä varten ja ratikalle on jokerivalo. Myös ympyrä sisään voisi kulkea suojatie, itseasiassa pysäkki voisi olla ympyrän sisällä. Kiskojen yli ole jalankulkijavaloja vaan korkeintaan Varova. Ympyrän liikennemäärää säädellään valoilla jottei se tukkeudu.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei tietenkään pidä kolistella peilejä


Mannerheimintien ja muidenkin katujen erillisistä raitiovaunukaistoista pitäisi tehdä juridisesti rautateitä, jolloin ei ole HKL:n ongelma, jos ATU:n sisällä on jotain sinne kuulumatonta.  :Razz:

----------


## risukasa

> Mannerheimintien ja muidenkin katujen erillisistä raitiovaunukaistoista pitäisi tehdä juridisesti rautateitä, jolloin ei ole HKL:n ongelma, jos ATU:n sisällä on jotain sinne kuulumatonta.


Toki ongelma on edelleen HKL:n siltä osin, että vaunun maalaamiseen, kylkivalojen uusimiseen yms. kuluvat rahat pitää päästä laskuttamaan vahingon aiheuttajan vakuutuksesta.

----------


## vristo

HS-Oma kaupunki uutisoi tänään:

Raitiolinja 8 saa kohta lisää vauhtia

----------


## teme

Mielenkiintoista, löytyykös se rappari jostain?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Mielenkiintoista, löytyykös se rappari jostain?


Ei löydy vielä. Työn viimeistely on kesken ja valmistuu tämän kuun aikana. Työtä jatketaan samantien liikennevalotarkasteluin ja niiden tulokset raportoidaan samassa raportissa tai erikseen, kuitenkin niin, että molemmat selvitykset julkaistaan yhtäaikaisesti. Tällöin elettäneen talvea 2011.

----------


## teme

> Ei löydy vielä. Työn viimeistely on kesken ja valmistuu tämän kuun aikana. Työtä jatketaan samantien liikennevalotarkasteluin ja niiden tulokset raportoidaan samassa raportissa tai erikseen, kuitenkin niin, että molemmat selvitykset julkaistaan yhtäaikaisesti. Tällöin elettäneen talvea 2011.


Kiitoksia tiedosta, tarkastelu toivottavasti sisältää myös harkintaa siitä että voiko niitä valoja poistaa kokonaan. Hesari ja Flemari tulee hakematta mieleen.




> Kallein työkohde 8:n reitillä on ratikkakaistojen rakentaminen Helsinginkadulle Sturenkadun ja Urheilutalon välille. Vaikka omat kaistat parantaisivat ratikan luotettavuutta olennaisesti, urakkaan ei ryhdytä ennen koko kadun perusparannusta.


Eli siis suomeksi katua haluttaisiin leventää sen verran että ne pysäköintipaikat mahtuu siihen tämänkin jälkeen? Joskus noita laskellut, tuo on yksi niistä harvoista paikoista jossa omat kaistat kyllä oikeasti syö paljon paikkoja.

Ehdottaisin sellaista pikaparannusta että Hesarilla Linnanmäen pysäkin kohdalla jatkettaisiin Hesarin pohjoispuolella pysähtymiskieltoja vaikka 30 metriä kauemmaksi risteyksestä, paikkoja häviää viitisen kappaletta. Eli autot vaihtaisivat omalla kaistallaan vähän aikaisemmin, voi minusta toteuttaa parhaiten jatkamalla pysäkin kivetystä, mutta maalikin varmaan paremman puutteessa käy. Tämän jälkeen Sturenkadun risteyksessä jonottovat autot eivät hidastaisi ratikkaa. Eli linkissä vasemmalla kallellaan olevana näkyvä pysähtymiskielto jonnekin tuon punaisen pakun taakse ja kaistat vastaavasti, http://maps.google.fi/?ie=UTF8&ll=60...,19.58,,0,0.15

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Työtä jatketaan samantien liikennevalotarkasteluin ja niiden tulokset raportoidaan samassa raportissa tai erikseen


Loistavaa. Onko luvassa siis kaikkien liikennevalojen aikakulun mittaus ja nopeutuskeinojen tarkastelu? Sille olisi paljon tarvetta. Voi tulla melko hienoja H/K-lukuja joidenkin valojen korjialuille.

Pääsisin vielä lisäksi vertaamaan, kuinka osuvia omat laskelmani sitten olivatkaan, mikä on näin harrastajanäkökulmasta aina erittäin mukavaa  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:47 ----------




> Kiitoksia tiedosta, tarkastelu toivottavasti sisältää myös harkintaa siitä että voiko niitä valoja poistaa kokonaan. Hesari ja Flemari tulee hakematta mieleen.


Hesari-Flemari-Kaarlenkatu valot voisi tosiaan poistaa kokonaan. Paloasema ilmeisesti haluaa siihen mahdollisuuden lyödä liikenteen seis, että pääsevät tarvittaesa lähtemään sitä kautta pillit vinkuen (tai myös ilman pillejä). Heitä varten voisi siis jättää valot, joihin saa pelkän punaisen kaikille (onko se sitten jokeri-valo vai jotain muuta?)




> Eli siis suomeksi katua haluttaisiin leventää sen verran että ne pysäköintipaikat mahtuu siihen tämänkin jälkeen? Joskus noita laskellut, tuo on yksi niistä harvoista paikoista jossa omat kaistat kyllä oikeasti syö paljon paikkoja.


En musta, että tuohon olisi kauehan usein juututtu, paitsi viime talvena pahimpina lumiaikoina, kun siellä oli hyytyneitä autoja ja aurauskalustoa ja ties mitä tukkeena. Mutta en kyllä usein kuljekaan sellaiseen aikaan, että hesarilta tulisi autoja kovin pitkäksi jonoksi asti. 

Mitkä muuten ovat olleet tuossa nopeuttamisselvityksesäs tutkimusmenetelmät? ts. onko ongelmapaikat etsitty vaunussa matksutamalla, kuljettajia haastattelemalla vai miten? Ihan yleisestä tiedonjanosta kyselen, kun raitiovaunujen nopeuttaminen ja sen tutkiminen on lähellä sydäntäni.

----------


## GT8N

Minua on alkanut pännimään viimeaikoina suuresti jalankulkuvalot raitioteiden poikki. Järjestäen kaikki voitaisiin poistaa tai vähintään korvata saksalaistyylisillä (myös Munkkiniemen puistotieltä löytyvillä) vilkkuvaloilla. Eli sellaisilla, jotka toimivat, eikä epäonnistuneilla VAROVA -valoilla. 

On vain idioottimaista pitää tavallisia jalankulkuvaloja raitioteilla, kun raitiovaunut joutuvat pysähtymään suojatien eteen, jossa ei ketään näy ja vastaavasti jalankulkijat kuitenkin kulkevat päin punaisia.

Toivon suuresti, että tämä on huomioitu raportissa, sillä turhien jalankulkuvaloissa pysähdysten poistaminen tuo merkittäviä aikasäästöjä.

----------


## teme

> Minua on alkanut pännimään viimeaikoina suuresti jalankulkuvalot raitioteiden poikki. Järjestäen kaikki voitaisiin poistaa tai vähintään korvata saksalaistyylisillä (myös Munkkiniemen puistotieltä löytyvillä) vilkkuvaloilla. Eli sellaisilla, jotka toimivat, eikä epäonnistuneilla VAROVA -valoilla. 
> 
> On vain idioottimaista pitää tavallisia jalankulkuvaloja raitioteilla, kun raitiovaunut joutuvat pysähtymään suojatien eteen, jossa ei ketään näy ja vastaavasti jalankulkijat kuitenkin kulkevat päin punaisia.
> 
> Toivon suuresti, että tämä on huomioitu raportissa, sillä turhien jalankulkuvaloissa pysähdysten poistaminen tuo merkittäviä aikasäästöjä.


Tuon voisi muuten minusta tehdä kertapäätöksenä koko kaupungissa. Eli yksinkertaisesti päätetään että erillisiä jalankulkijavaloja raitiotien yli ei tarvita. Alueilla jossa nopeus on riittävän pieni (Aleksi nyt lähinnä) sekä pysäkkien kohdalla suojatiet yksinkertaisesti poistetaan, mikä ei muuta jalankulkijoiden käytöstä mitenkään käytännössä.  Muilla paikoin ne korvataan varoitusvaloilla.

----------


## ess

Käsittääkseni tuossa liikennevaloasiassa on jotain lainsäädännöllisiä esteitä.

----------


## late-

> Tuon voisi muuten minusta tehdä kertapäätöksenä koko kaupungissa. Eli yksinkertaisesti päätetään että erillisiä jalankulkijavaloja raitiotien yli ei tarvita.


Tämä yksinkertainen päätös pitäisi tehdä Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriössä. Yhtenäisenä jatkuvat ylitykset on ohjattava joko kokonaan tai ei lainkaan. Tämä on yksiselitteisesti kirjattu joko lakiin tai asetukseen ja perusteluna juurikin raitiotiet. Ennen näin ei tehty.

Pyrkimyksenä on muuttaa tätä ja joukkoa muita raitioteitä koskevia säädöksiä. Lainsäädännön muuttaminen on kuitenkin hidasta. Poikkeuksena ehkä kansalaisoikeuksien rajoittaminen. Joka tapauksia otan vastaan ehdotuksia ratikoita koskevien määräysten muuttamiseksi. Kaikki pitäisi viedä käsittelyyn yhtenä pakettina.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Oudon ja muusta Euroopasta, mm. Ruotsista ja Saksasta poikkeavan säädöksen muuttamisen lisäperusteluna tulisi lisäksi todeta, että säännösten muuttaminen vastaamaan erityisesti Saksan lainsäädäntöä on edellytyksenä Tampereen ja Turun raitioteiden toteuttamiselle.

Asia on ollut tiedossa jo ainakin 1990-luvun KANJO-selvityksistä alkaen.

Taustaksi kannattaisi hakea Saksan vastaavat säädökset.

----------


## teme

> Tämä yksinkertainen päätös pitäisi tehdä Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriössä. Yhtenäisenä jatkuvat ylitykset on ohjattava joko kokonaan tai ei lainkaan. Tämä on yksiselitteisesti kirjattu joko lakiin tai asetukseen ja perusteluna juurikin raitiotiet. Ennen näin ei tehty.
> 
> Pyrkimyksenä on muuttaa tätä ja joukkoa muita raitioteitä koskevia säädöksiä. Lainsäädännön muuttaminen on kuitenkin hidasta. Poikkeuksena ehkä kansalaisoikeuksien rajoittaminen. Joka tapauksia otan vastaan ehdotuksia ratikoita koskevien määräysten muuttamiseksi. Kaikki pitäisi viedä käsittelyyn yhtenä pakettina.


Jos kyse on tästä:



> 23 §
> 
> Milloin liikennevaloilla ohjatun suojatien jatkeena on raitiotien ylityskohta, on liikennettä myös siinä ohjattava liikennevaloin.


http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/1990/19900552

...niin tämä on jotain jonka liikenneministeri voi käsittääkseni päättää ilman lainsäädäntömenettelyä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:01 ----------

Enkä muuten löydä edes 2001 päivitetystä asetuksesta määräystä että suojatievalojen tulee olla yhtenäiset.




> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asetuksella annetaan tarpeelliset säännökset liikennemerkeistä ja muista liikenteen ohjauslaitteista sekä niiden käytöstä. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö voi kokeilutarkoituksessa vahvistaa käytettäviksi valtioneuvoston asetuksesta tai liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asetuksesta poikkeavia liikenteen ohjauslaitteita.


http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1981/19810267
Ja siinä asetuksessa lukee vain että



> Jalankulkijaopastin sijoitetaan kulkusuunnassa suojatien tai välittömästi opastimen tarkoittaman tien osan taakse, ja sen tulee näkyä koko suojatielle tai opastimen tarkoittamalle tien osalle.
> 
> Jos tien ylitys on järjestetty useassa osassa, eri osia koskevat valo-opastimet sijoitetaan peräkkäin samalle puolelle suojatietä.


http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/2001/20011012

Ei tuossa eikä minusta muuallakaan asetuksessa sanota että suojatien valo-ohjauksen on pakko olla yhtenäinen. Huom. myös:



> Käytettäessä liikennevaloja muun kuin risteykseen liittyvän suojatien kohdalla, raitiotien tasoristeyksessä taikka paikassa, jossa ajoneuvoliikenteen suunnat risteävät keskenään muualla kuin risteyksessä, on soveltuvin osin noudatettava tässä luvussa olevia säännöksiä.


Eli onko se nyt tullut joltain ihan lakimieheltä lausuntona että suojatievalojen pitää olla yhtenäiset, vai onko tämä vaan joku maallikkotulkinta?

----------


## late-

> Eli onko se nyt tullut joltain ihan lakimieheltä lausuntona että suojatievalojen pitää olla yhtenäiset, vai onko tämä vaan joku maallikkotulkinta?


Itsepä tuon päätöksen tänne kirjasit. Kieltämättä se on näköjään "vain" päätös eli teoriassa muutettavissa lyhyellä kaavalla. Päätöksen takana on kuitenkin nimenomaisesti Kansallismuseon pysäkin eteläisen suojatien aikaisempi ohjaus, jossa ei ollut ratikoiden suojatievaloja. Eli ministeriössä on tietoisesti päätetty, että näin halutaan toimia. Päätöksen muuttaminen vaatii silloin ministeriön kannan muuttamista. Se ei onnistu vähäisin perusteluin.

Huomatkaa samalla muotoilu "ylityspaikka". Tällä on huolehdittu siitä, että edes suojatien merkitsemättä jättäminen ei riitä valo-ohjauksen välttämiseen. Suojatien porrastaminen saattaisi sen sijaan onnistua.

Liikennemääräysten ja lainsäädännön muutosten hakemisen vakiomenettelyyn kuuluu ulkomaisten käytäntöjen kartoittaminen. Prosessi pitää vain saada käyntiin. Monen muun asian lisäksi olen tätäkin yrittänyt tänä vuonna edistää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suojatien porrastaminen saattaisi sen sijaan onnistua.


Mitä tarkoittaa "suojatien porrastaminen"? Liittyykö jotenkin siksak-suojateihin? Voisiko ajatella, että raitiovaunuille voisi tehdä "tasoristeyksen" siten, että suojatie pitää tehdä siksakiksi, jotta kiskoille ei kävellä ajattelemattomuuttaan, ja mahdollisesti jokin uusi liikennemerkki raitiotieylityksen eteen? Joko pienikokoinen tasoristeysmerkki tai uusi kuvaavampi symboli.

----------


## teme

> Itsepä tuon päätöksen tänne kirjasit. Kieltämättä se on näköjään "vain" päätös eli teoriassa muutettavissa lyhyellä kaavalla. Päätöksen takana on kuitenkin nimenomaisesti Kansallismuseon pysäkin eteläisen suojatien aikaisempi ohjaus, jossa ei ollut ratikoiden suojatievaloja. Eli ministeriössä on tietoisesti päätetty, että näin halutaan toimia. Päätöksen muuttaminen vaatii silloin ministeriön kannan muuttamista. Se ei onnistu vähäisin perusteluin.


Tarkoitin sitä että onko niiden valojen pakko oll yhtenevät risteyksen läpi, eli voidaanko jalankulkijoille näyttää punaista kiskojen ja vihreää ajoradan yli? Eli ei tämmöistä minusta missään tuossa lue, tätä ilmeisesti tarkoittaa porrastus.

Ja minusta vähäistä paremmat perustelut on lyhyesti että jalankulkijat toimivat jo nyt niin kuin kiskojen ei pysäkeillä olisi valoja, esim. Hakaniemi, eli niiden poistaminen ei muuta mitään käytännössä. Paitsi että ratikat kulkee rivakammin.




> Liikennemääräysten ja lainsäädännön muutosten hakemisen vakiomenettelyyn kuuluu ulkomaisten käytäntöjen kartoittaminen. Prosessi pitää vain saada käyntiin. Monen muun asian lisäksi olen tätäkin yrittänyt tänä vuonna edistää.


Ei ollut tarkoitus vähätellä homman vaikeutta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkoitin sitä että onko niiden valojen pakko oll yhtenevät risteyksen läpi, eli voidaanko jalankulkijoille näyttää punaista kiskojen ja vihreää ajoradan yli?


Ei tarvitse, tai jos tarvitsee, Helsingissä rikotaan sääntöä monessa paikassa. Suunnitteluperiaatteena se toki taitaa olla.

Esim. Teollisuuskadun ylitys Vääksyntien risteyksessä toimii siten, että Teollisuuskadun eteläosan ylityksen vihreä alkaa myöhemmin ja loppuu aikaisemmin. Tosin jos bussi tulee Teollisuuskatua idästä ja kääntyy Aleksis Kiven kadulle, valot toimivat juuri toisin päin: Teollisuuskadun pohjoispuolen ylitykseen jalankulkijoiden vihreä myöhentyy ja lyhentyy.

Myös esim. Mantalta Kauppatorille toimii jalankulkijoiden valo-ohjaus vaiheittain, eli Etelärannasta Pohjois-Espalle kulkee autoja samaan aikaan kun jalankulkijat ylittävät P-Espalta Etelärantaa kohti menevää ajorataa.

----------


## late-

> Tarkoitin sitä että onko niiden valojen pakko oll yhtenevät risteyksen läpi, eli voidaanko jalankulkijoille näyttää punaista kiskojen ja vihreää ajoradan yli? Eli ei tämmöistä minusta missään tuossa lue, tätä ilmeisesti tarkoittaa porrastus.


Tätä en ymmärtänyt ensin oikein. Ei tosiaan ole pakkoa näyttää samaa eikä aina näytetäkään. Pääsääntöisesti jalankulkua kuitenkin suositaan suunnittelemalla ylitykset yhtenäisiksi. Tähän liittyy myös turvallisuusnäkökohta eli keskenään samanlaisten peräkkäisten jalankulkuopastimien (valojen) kesken on olemassa sekaannuksen vaara. Sen takia kiskosuojateillä on varova-kokeilussa normaalista poikkeava opastin. Samasta syystä valojen jättäminen kokonaan pois kiellettiin. Oletuksena oli, että jalankulkija katsoo sitten seuraavaa opastinta.

Rajoittavana suunnitteluperiaatteena jalankulkijoiden ylityksissä on ns. takuuvihreä eli valon vaihtuessa vihreäksi kadun yhdessä reunassa yhtenäistä vihreää riittää liikennevaloihin määritellyn normaalin kävelynopeuden puitteissa koko kadun yli. Tämä sitoo pitkässä ylityksessä valoja pitkään. Juuri tässä on myös suurin turvallisuusongelma, jos kerran vihreiksi muuttuneita jalankulkijoiden valoja alettaisiin lähestyvän vaunun takia äkisti vaihtaa punaisiksi. Takuuvihreän toiminnan näkee hyvin vaikkapa Ylioppilastalon suojatiellä, jossa ensimmäiseksi punaiseksi vaihtuu raitiotien ylitys. Varovan avulla olisi tarkoitus voida joustaa takuuvihreästä vähemmän vilkkailla suojateillä. Sen takia punainen näkyy ja kuuluu korostetusti.

Yhtenäisestä ohjauksesta pidetään erityisesti kiinni vilkkailla suojateillä, vaikka syntyisi hölmöjä tilanteita. Esimerkkinä toimii Kaivokadun ratikkapysäkin länsipää. Asema-aukion puoleisen ajoradan ylitys on jalankulkijoille usein punaisena, vaikka autot on pysäytetty edellisen suojatien kohdalle. Syynä ratikoiden etuus, joka estää kiskosuojatien ylityksen sallimisen ja siten sitoo koko ylityksen punaiseksi. Tähän tosin liittyy olennaisesti se, että länsipäätä ohjataan Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykselle alisteisena ja itäpäätä taas itään päin sidottuna.

Elmon mainitsemasta eri aikaan vaihtumisesta vielä sen verran, että yleensä näissä paikoissa ei tarvitse pysähtyä keskelle, jos kävelee valo-ohjelmoinnissa käytettävää vakiovauhtia eli aika hitaasti. Esimerkkipaikkan tällä kertaa Postikadun ylittävä suojatie Kaivokadun risteyksessä Sokoksen puolelta lähdettäessä.

Porrastus tarkoittaisi tosiaan Elmon arvelemaa siksakkia. Näissä on ongelmia tilankäytön, ulkonäön ja jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräilijöiden kulun haittaamisen kannalta. Joihinkin paikkoihin siksak sopisi silti hyvin ja yhtä on tarkoitus kasilinjalle ehdottaakin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Elmon mainitsemasta eri aikaan vaihtumisesta vielä sen verran, että yleensä näissä paikoissa ei tarvitse pysähtyä keskelle, jos kävelee valo-ohjelmoinnissa käytettävää vakiovauhtia eli aika hitaasti.


Joo, näinhän se juuri Teollisuuskadullakin toimii, eli myöhempi vihreä syttyy siihen mennessä kun aikaisemman vihreän osuus on kävelty. Ja se pidempi vihreä pysyy päällä vain niin kauan, että aikaisemmin loppuneen vihreän kanssa vielä ehtii sen pidemmänkin yli.

Hämäännystä saattaa tosin aiheuttaa se, että toiselta puolelta katua lähtevät ihmiset jo ylittämään katua, jolloin melkein vaistomaisesti tulee halu lähteä itsekin, vaikka itselle palaakin vielä punainen. Ja ehkä juuri siksi yleisesti pyritään yhtäaikaiseen vaihtumiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä liikennevaloasia, kuten niin moni muukin, tuntuu kaatuvan siihen, että muuttujia eli hyötyjiä ja kärsijöitä on monia. Siksi pyritään kompromissiin, ja ainakin toistaiseksi raitiovaunut ovat näissä kompromisseissa vetäneet, jos eivät lyhyimmän, niin ainakin kovin lyhyen korren.

Eli siksak-suojatie, joka ratkaisi vaikkapa Dunckerinkadun ongelman, helpottaisi ratikoita mutta sitä ei voi tehdä kaupunkikuvan vuoksi eikä siksi, että jalankulkijat joutuvat mutkittelemaan. Koska teknistä estettä ei ole, ei edes lakiteknistä, niin on puhtaasti arvovalinta, että ratikka saa kärsiä.

Yhtenäinen vihreä ylitys on sekin ihan kiva juttu jalankulkijoille, muttei mitenkään pakollinen. Koska teknistä estettä ei ole, ei edes lakiteknistä, niin on puhtaasti arvovalinta, että ratikka saa kärsiä.

Minulle on vieläkin epäselvää, miksei meillä voida sallia vastaavantyyppistä valo-ohjausta kuin Saksassa, Sveitsissä tai Ruotsissa. Eli ei kankeaa varovaa, vaan rv-kaistoilla vain vilkkuva varoitusvalo vaunun lähestyessä (miksei äänikin). Autokaistoilla tavanomainen valo-ohjaus. Tiedän kyllä, että nykyisin se estetään lailla/asetuksella/määräyksellä. Mutta miksi sitä ei voi muuttaa noudattamaan eurooppalaista käytäntöä, eli mikä on ministeriön peruste sille, että se vastustaa tätä?

Sanoisin, että tämä on niistä laki/asetustason muutoksista ehkä se kiireellisin.

Muita ajatuksia lakien/asetusten muuttamiseksi:

Nyt säädetään suurin piirtein, että jalankulkijalle on tarjottava suojatiellä esteetön kulku ajoratojen yli tjsp. Sinne lisäys, että sääntö koskee vain ajoneuvoja, ei raitiovaunuja. Raitiovaunu olisi jalankulkijaan nähden etuoikeutettu, myös suojatiellä. Suojatielläkin jalankulkijan pitäisi väistää raitiovaunua.

Toinen lisäys voisi olla, ettei ratikkakaistan yli tarvitsisi tehdä suojatietä lainkaan, vaan tasoristeysylityspaikkoja ilman valkoisia viivoja ja liikennemerkkejä. Myös silloin, kun ratikka kulkee kadun keskellä. Eli suojatie katkeaa ratikan kohdalla. Ei suojatietäm = ei väistämisvelvollisuutta ratikalle.

Parkkeeraukseen voisi puuttua seuraavasti: kaikissa kohdissa, missä sallitaan pysäköinti ratikkaradan/kaistan viereen, maalataan katuun parkkiruudut. Ei tarvitse olla autokohtaisia ruutuja, riittää, että p-alueen leveys osoitetaan viivalla. Sitten säädetään, että joka väärinpysäköinnillä estää tai haittaa raitiovaunun kulkua maksakoon pysäköintivirhemaksun kolminkertaisena. Ja annetaan kaikille H055:n miehille pysäköinninvalvojan koulutus, eli he antavat sitten sen sakon paikalla käydessään.

Erityisesti pitäisi lisäksi säätää, että jos väärinpysäköity ajoneuvo haittaa raitiovaunun kulkua ja seurauksena on yhteentörmäys raitiovaunun ja väärinpysäköidyn ajoneuvon välillä, ajoneuvo on korvausvelvollinen ja syyllinen, ei ratikka.

Tällainen pysäköintivirhemaksu pitäisi voida määrätä myös esim. kuormaavalle tai purkavalle jakeluliikenteelle tai vastaavalle, eli ajoneuvolle jota sinänsä ei ole pysäköity mutta joka muutoin kuin liikenneolosuhteiden vuoksi seisoo pysäytettynä siten että se haittaa/estää rv:n kulkua.

Samoin voisi säätää, että jos ajoneuvo poikkeaa omalta kaistaltaan siten, että ajoneuvo tai osa sitä on raitiovaunukaistan puolella ja sattuu yhteentörmäys, on ajoneuvo aina korvausvelvollinen ja syyllinen, myös vaikka se seisoisi paikallaan. Tämä auttaisi esim. Manskun liian kapeilla ratikkakaistoilla.

Kärjistettynä tuo tietysti tarkoittaa sitä, että risteyksen keskelle ratikkakaistalle ryhmittyneen autoilijan saisi laillisesti vaikka tappaa ajamalla ratikalla päälle. Eli jonkunlainen selvennys sinne tarvitaan, ettei sentään sellaista sallita.

----------


## hylje

Ratikkapysäkit ovat jo nyt pääasiassa sivussa pyöräreiteistä. Ei ole suuri tappio vaikeuttaa jo valmiiksi vaikeaa ja epäkäytännöllistä pyöräilyä kapeiden saarekkeiden ja jyrkkien kynnysten ylitse.

Jos pyöräilyä halutaan helpottaa, tulee tarjota hyvin opastetut suojatieylitykset pyöräilijöille, joissa on tilaa kaartua loivasti, joissa ei ole minkäänlaisia kynnyksiä ja on riittävästi tilaa pyöräillä kaikkiin suuntiin. Pyörällä tehdään pidempiä matkoja, joissa pieni matkan pidentyminen on mahdollista korvata selkeydellä ja nopeammalla kululla. Pyörällä ei myöskään tehdä joukkoliikennematkoja ainakaan hitaan joukkoliikenteen keskusta-alueella, tietysti tilanne on toinen kauempana missä matkat ovat pidempiä ja joukkoliikenne pyöräilijää nopeampaa.

Ratikkapysäkki tulee suunnitella vain liikuntarajoitteisen ja hitaasti kulkevan jalankulkijan ehdoilla. Hyväkuntoiset jalankulkijat tulevat siinä sivussa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kärjistettynä tuo tietysti tarkoittaa sitä, että risteyksen keskelle ratikkakaistalle ryhmittyneen autoilijan saisi laillisesti vaikka tappaa ajamalla ratikalla päälle.


Ei Suomen lainsäädäntö edes ehdottamallasi muutoksella tappamista sallisi. Tieliikennelain "yleinen varovaisuusperiaate" pätee joka tapauksessa. Tahallaan tai varomattomuudella liikenneonnettomuuden aiheuttaminen ei siis missään tapauksessa tulisi sallituksi. Raitiovaunun pitäisi käytännössä noudattaa täsmälleen yhtä suurta varovaisuutta kuin nytkin. Vaikea sanoa, vaikuttaisiko tuo lopulta autoilijoidenkaan todelliseen käyttäytymiseen. Ehkä pitkällä aikavälillä, kun lainsäädännössä olisi konsistentisti määrätty raitiovaunun junamaisesta asemasta. Ei siis yksityiskohtana, vaan osana kokonaisuutta.

----------


## teme

> Muita ajatuksia lakien/asetusten muuttamiseksi:
> 
> Nyt säädetään suurin piirtein, että jalankulkijalle on tarjottava suojatiellä esteetön kulku ajoratojen yli tjsp. Sinne lisäys, että sääntö koskee vain ajoneuvoja, ei raitiovaunuja. Raitiovaunu olisi jalankulkijaan nähden etuoikeutettu, myös suojatiellä. Suojatielläkin jalankulkijan pitäisi väistää raitiovaunua.


Niin kuin he käytännössä tekevät. Jalankulkijat eivät astu ratikan eteen suojatielle vaikka se olisi kuinka de jure oikeus.




> Toinen lisäys voisi olla, ettei ratikkakaistan yli tarvitsisi tehdä suojatietä lainkaan, vaan tasoristeysylityspaikkoja ilman valkoisia viivoja ja liikennemerkkejä. Myös silloin, kun ratikka kulkee kadun keskellä. Eli suojatie katkeaa ratikan kohdalla. Ei suojatietäm = ei väistämisvelvollisuutta ratikalle.


Ja jalankulkijat kävelee jo nyt kiskojen yli niin kuin näin olisi.

Eli kumpikaan noista muutoksista ei olisi mitään muuta kuin vallitsevan ja hyväksi havaitun käytännön muuttamista laiksi. Ainoa käytännön vaikutus noista lainkohdista että ratikka seisoo jalankulkijavaloissa.




> Parkkeeraukseen voisi puuttua seuraavasti: kaikissa kohdissa, missä sallitaan pysäköinti ratikkaradan/kaistan viereen, maalataan katuun parkkiruudut. Ei tarvitse olla autokohtaisia ruutuja, riittää, että p-alueen leveys osoitetaan viivalla. Sitten säädetään, että joka väärinpysäköinnillä estää tai haittaa raitiovaunun kulkua maksakoon pysäköintivirhemaksun kolminkertaisena. Ja annetaan kaikille H055:n miehille pysäköinninvalvojan koulutus, eli he antavat sitten sen sakon paikalla käydessään.


Mieluummin niin päin että
a) ei sallita pysäköintiä kiskojen viereen, tai
b) jos sallitaan niin sitten korokkeella kuten Liisankadulle on tarkoitus tehdä.

Niitä paikkoja kiskojen vierellä on jotain 200 - 700 riippuen vähän mitkä kaikki laskee mukaan koko kaupungissa, eli ei tässä nyt puhuta mistään massiivista pysäköinnöin rajoituksista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tieliikennelain "yleinen varovaisuusperiaate" pätee joka tapauksessa. Tahallaan tai varomattomuudella liikenneonnettomuuden aiheuttaminen ei siis missään tapauksessa tulisi sallituksi. Raitiovaunun pitäisi käytännössä noudattaa täsmälleen yhtä suurta varovaisuutta kuin nytkin.


Tämä on juuri keskeinen osa sitä ongelmaa. Eli nyt tuomioistuin tulkitsee ymmärtääkseni niin, että omalla kaistallaan Manskulla kulkenut ratikka, joka on viistänyt bussista vaikka sivupeilin irti, on korvausvelvollinen vaikka bussi seisoisikin osittain rv-kaistan päällä. Ja tämä perustuu siihen varovaisuusperiaatteeseen. Se sitten johtaa siihen, että ratikan on pakko ajaa "liian" varovaisesti.

Tästä pitäisi jollain konstilla saada tulkinta muutettua niin, että jos joku ratikan tielle itsensä änkee, niin ratikka ei ole korvausvelvollinen. Voisikohan sen varovaisuusperiaatteen kirjata lakiin erikseen ratikan osalta niin, että se koskee vain sellaisia tilanteita, joissa toisen ihmisen henki tai terveys ovat uhattuina? Silloin puhdas peltivaurio ei kuuluisi tähän. Vaikka tulkinnanvaraa jää edelleen paljon.

Mitähän mahdetaan säätää junien tasoristeyksistä? Jos on valvomaton tasoristeys ja autoni menee siinä ruttuun, kun juna ajaa päältä, niin ei se juna ole korvausvelvollinen. Saisikohan niistä lainkohdista jotain sovellusapua ratikkaliikenteeseenkin?




> Mieluummin niin päin että
> a) ei sallita pysäköintiä kiskojen viereen, tai
> b) jos sallitaan niin sitten korokkeella kuten Liisankadulle on tarkoitus tehdä.
> 
> Niitä paikkoja kiskojen vierellä on jotain 200 - 700 riippuen vähän mitkä kaikki laskee mukaan koko kaupungissa, eli ei tässä nyt puhuta mistään massiivista pysäköinnöin rajoituksista.


Tietysti ihannetilanteessa mieluimmin (a), mutta ei tuo ole kovin realistista kuitenkaan. Valitettavasti.

Sen sijaan pala palalta voisi yrittää tehdä asialle jotain. Liisankadulla on tarkoitus sulkea Snellun ja Unionin välinen pätkä kokonaan autoilta Laajasalon ratikan yhteydessä. Mun mielestä on turhaa tuhlata energiaa niihin parkkikorotuksiin tässä välillä, sen pätkän voisi sulkea autoilta jo nyt ja poistaa ne p-paikat, jos se kuitenkin on edessä parin vuoden päästä.

Periaatteena tuo (b) voisi olla hyvä. Esim. Snellu, Tehtaankatu ja Freda tulee mieleen ensimmäisinä. Vaan mitenkäs ne kaupunkikuvalliset syyt? Mahtaako mennä läpi?

Tehtaankadulla minua houkuttelisi se, että siirretään kiskot kadun pohjoisreunaan ja sallitaan pysäköinti vain eteläreunalla. Venäjän suurlähetystön pitkän pysäköintikiellon vuoksi tuo ei veisi kovin paljon parkkipaikkoja.

Zürichissä näkyi ylipäätään olevan kadunvarsipysäköintiä todella vähän. En tiedä, missä ne autojaan pitävät, mutta eivät ainakaan ratikoiden tiellä. Ratikkakaduilla kadunvarteen saattoi pysäköidä käytännössä vain sellaisilla kaduilla, joissa ratikkakaistan ja parkin välissä oli autokaista. Eli ratikan kulkua ei leväperäisinkään pysäköinti pääse tuolla häiritsemään. Olisihan tuo periaate mahdollinen meilläkin, mutta ainakin toistaiseksi kompromissi on tässäkin ollut se, että ratikka häviää pelin.

----------


## Albert

Kaupunkikulttuurin vaikutustako?
Lyhyehkö kokemus Wienista opetti, että Tehtaankatu -tyyppisilläkin kaduilla vaunut ajoivat "urku auki". Eivät tulleet autoilijat eivätkä jalankulkijat töpeksimään raitiojunan eteen. Spåra on "kunkku" -mentaliteettia kai.
Ei tarvita joka risteyksessä liikennevaloja. 
Ja toisaalta autoilijat kunnioittavat jalankulkijoita suojateillä.
Helsingissä mahdollista ehkä 2100 -luvulla. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## teme

No jos joku olisi pari vuotta sitten että bussikaistat muuttuu ympärivuorokautisiksi niin olisiko se ollut realistista? En minä nyt usko että autoilijoistakaan on kivaa että ratikka repii peilin mennessään tai että soitellaan perään että tuletko siirtämään autot.

Se koko kolmosen etälälenkki ml. Bulevardi on erittän vaikea koska siellä niitä paikkoja on paljon, silloin kun noi joskus laskin niin suurin osa oli nimenomaan siellä pätkällä. Esimerkiksi Laivalahdenkadulle vaatii ihan taitota parkkeerata paku niin ettei se ole ratikan tiellä. Noiden kaikkien poistaminen vaatisi luultavasti kiskojen siirtoja malliin toiselle puolelle Tehtaankatua, mutta helpommista voi aloittaa, esimerkiksi Liisankatu ja Snellmanninkatu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitähän mahdetaan säätää junien tasoristeyksistä? Jos on valvomaton tasoristeys ja autoni menee siinä ruttuun, kun juna ajaa päältä, niin ei se juna ole korvausvelvollinen.


Ei ole korvausvelvollinen ei, koska junalla harvoin on mahdollisuutta pysäyttää ajoissa. Jos raitiovaununkuljettaja näkee, että edessä on mersun peili raitiovaunukaistalla, eikä edes yritä pysäyttää, on selvää, että raitiovaununkuljettaja on korvausvelvollinen. Näin mielestäni pitääkin olla. Mutta raitiovaununkuljettajalle pitää toki antaa mahdollisuus olettaa ja ajaa sen mukaisesti, ettei sinne raitiovaunukaistalle yhtäkkiä hyppää eteen niitä mersun peilejä. Näin pitäisi mielestäni olla jo nykyisenkin lainsäädännön puitteissa. Raitiovaunun tulisi siis olla kuin juna: saat ajaa kilpien mukaisesti, mutta silmä tarkkana jarruttamaan, mikäli jotain yllättävää tapahtuu tai väylällä on jotain poikkeavaa. Eihän junankuljettajakaan saa ajaa autoasi romuksi, jos menet vaikka pysäköimään sen Helsingin rautatieaseman läntisimmälle raiteelle lähtevän junan eteen. Autollahan ei saa ajaa vain liikennemerkkien mukaisesti, vaan ajamista pitää koko ajan suhteuttaa ympäröivään liikenneympäristöön, eikä oletuksia vapaasta väylästä saa tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos raitiovaununkuljettaja näkee, että edessä on mersun peili raitiovaunukaistalla, eikä edes yritä pysäyttää, on selvää, että raitiovaununkuljettaja on korvausvelvollinen. Näin mielestäni pitääkin olla. Mutta raitiovaununkuljettajalle pitää toki antaa mahdollisuus olettaa ja ajaa sen mukaisesti, ettei sinne raitiovaunukaistalle yhtäkkiä hyppää eteen niitä mersun peilejä.


Nykyisessä liikenneympäristössä tämä vaan on käytännössä mahdotonta. Paras ratkaisu tähän olisi kyllä lakimuutoksen sijaan se, että tehtäisiin kunnolliset ratikkakaistat, joiden leveys riittää tilanteessa kuin tilanteessa. Eli vaikka rekka seisoo renkaat kiinni korotuksen reunassa, rvk tietää silti, että siitä mahtuu hidastamatta ohi. Näinhän sen pitäisi olla.




> Raitiovaunun tulisi siis olla kuin juna: saat ajaa kilpien mukaisesti, mutta silmä tarkkana jarruttamaan, mikäli jotain yllättävää tapahtuu tai väylällä on jotain poikkeavaa. Autollahan ei saa ajaa vain liikennemerkkien mukaisesti, vaan ajamista pitää koko ajan suhteuttaa ympäröivään liikenneympäristöön, eikä oletuksia vapaasta väylästä saa tehdä.


Eli ratikan ja ajoneuvon ero olisi se, että kun ajoneuvon pitää aina suhteuttaa nopeutensa liikenneympäristöön ajamatta kuitenkaan kovempaa kuin rajoitus edellyttää, niin ratikka saisi aina ajaa rajoituksen mukaan? Tämä kuulostaa minusta oikeansuuntaiselta.

Pidän kuitenkin edelleen tätä peiliasiaa ongelmana. Tottakai on niin, ettei tahallaan ruveta toisia kolhimaan. Mutta jos kolhu kuitenkin sattuu, ei saa olla niin, että ratikka, jonka tielle on tultu, joutuu korvaamaan. Tässä on minusta tällä hetkellä vähän se logiikka, että kun telkeät taloosi tulleen varkaan vaatekomeroon, syyllistyt vapaudenriistoon.  :Smile: 




> Lyhyehkö kokemus Wienista opetti, että Tehtaankatu -tyyppisilläkin kaduilla vaunut ajoivat "urku auki". Eivät tulleet autoilijat eivätkä jalankulkijat töpeksimään raitiojunan eteen. Spåra on "kunkku" -mentaliteettia kai.


Tässä juuri on se ongelman ydin. Suomessakin spåra on kunkku, mutta vaan paperilla. Kun pitäisi olla kunkku myös autoilijan ja jalankulkijan silmissä. Ja ennenkaikkea tuomioistuimen silmissä. Kun ilmeisesti meillä on päässyt syntymään sellainen oikeuskäytäntö, jossa tämä ratikan etuoikeus onkin vaan sanahelinää, jolla ei sitten käytännön elämässä ja onnettomuuden sattuessa olekaan mitään merkitystä. Ehkä ne tuomarit on sitten maalaisia?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli ratikan ja ajoneuvon ero olisi se, että kun ajoneuvon pitää aina suhteuttaa nopeutensa liikenneympäristöön ajamatta kuitenkaan kovempaa kuin rajoitus edellyttää, niin ratikka saisi aina ajaa rajoituksen mukaan? Tämä kuulostaa minusta oikeansuuntaiselta.


Tästä toki seuraa se riski, että katusuunnittelijat joutuvat korvausvelvollisiksi onnettomuuksista, koska samalla tuosta johtuisi velvollisuus suunnitella ympäristö sellaiseksi, että ratikalla on vapaa kulku ja muilla riittävä mahdollisuus varoa sitä.

----------


## Samppa

> Ja ennenkaikkea tuomioistuimen silmissä. Kun ilmeisesti meillä on päässyt syntymään sellainen oikeuskäytäntö, jossa tämä ratikan etuoikeus onkin vaan sanahelinää, jolla ei sitten käytännön elämässä ja onnettomuuden sattuessa olekaan mitään merkitystä. Ehkä ne tuomarit on sitten maalaisia?


Eivät ne tuomarit välttämättä maalaisia kaikki ole, mutta heiltä puuttuu täysin kokemus ja tuntuma käytännön joukkoliikenteeseen ja siellä esiintyviin ongelmiin. Omalla autollaanhan he työ- ja muut matkansa tekevät.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos pyöräilyä halutaan helpottaa, tulee tarjota hyvin opastetut suojatieylitykset pyöräilijöille, joissa on tilaa kaartua loivasti, joissa ei ole minkäänlaisia kynnyksiä ja on riittävästi tilaa pyöräillä kaikkiin suuntiin. Pyörällä tehdään pidempiä matkoja, joissa pieni matkan pidentyminen on mahdollista korvata selkeydellä ja nopeammalla kululla.


Ei vaan ensisijaisetsi pyörien pitää kulkea ajoradalla muiden ajoneuvojen seassa. Rauhallisilla kaduilla ilman omaa infraa, vilkkaammilla omilla pyöräkaistoillaan. Pääkaduille voidaan tehdä myös korotettuja yksisuuntaisia pyöräteitä, jotka laskeutuvat risteyksiin ajoradalle.

Nykytyylisiä 2-suuntaisia pyöräteitä pitäisi käyttää vain paikoissa, joissa autoja ei liiku (ratojen varret, puistot). 2-suuntaisten pyöräteiden ja ajoratojen kohtaamiset ovat aina ongelmallisia. Tässä taannoinen havainnollistukseni noista ongelmista

Tämä on myös se suunta, johon pyöräreittien liikennesuunnittelu on menossa, esimerkkiä voi katsoa vaikka Mechelininkadun suunnitelmista.

----------


## late-

> Eli ei kankeaa varovaa, vaan rv-kaistoilla vain vilkkuva varoitusvalo vaunun lähestyessä (miksei äänikin.


Miten tämä eroaa varovasta? Varovan valo ei vilku, mutta muuten?




> Nyt säädetään suurin piirtein, että jalankulkijalle on tarjottava suojatiellä esteetön kulku ajoratojen yli tjsp. Sinne lisäys, että sääntö koskee vain ajoneuvoja, ei raitiovaunuja. Raitiovaunu olisi jalankulkijaan nähden etuoikeutettu, myös suojatiellä.


Ei kuulosta oikein turvalliselta, jos raitiotie on keskellä katua ilman korokkeita tai yhteiskaistalla. Bostrab edellyttää raitiotien eristetylle radalle aina jalankulkijoiden korokkeet. Niitä ei meillä ole läheskään kaikkialla.

Lähtisin siitä, että väistämisvelvollisuus käännettäisiin vain, kun kyseessä on raitiotie eikä raitivaunukaista. Raitiotien status edellyttää riittävää erottamista muista kadun toiminnoista ja tähän voidaan lisätä vaatimus jalankulkijoiden saarekkeista. Ylityspaikka raitiotien yli merkittäisiin muuksi kuin suojatieksi, jotta suojatiesäännöt olisivat edelleen selkeät. Enää jäisi kysymykseksi mahodllinen siksak-vaatimus, jonka haluaisin välttää.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Miten tämä eroaa varovasta? Varovan valo ei vilku, mutta muuten?


Varovan kankeus on ainakin minun mielestäni siinä, etteivät ne toimi niin kuin niiden pitäisi: eli raitiovaunu voisi ohittaa suojatien vauhtia hidastamatta. Kansallismuseolla on aivan tavallista, että ratikka joutuu reilusti hidastamaan ja usein myös täysin pysähtymään ennen pääsyään pysäkille. Varovan helmi-järjestelmään perustuva tilaus- ja kuittaussysteemi toimii sitä huonommin mitä useampia vaunuja lähestyy pysäkkiä samanaikaisesti (ja tämähän on Manskulla yleistä). Vastakkaisiin suuntiin menevien vaunujen tilaukset ja kuittaukset menevät helposti ristiin ja tuloksena on koomisia tilanteita, joissa viereisten kaistojen autoliikenteelle näytetään vihreää mutta ratikalle ässää. Varova-valot on myös ohjelmoitu kuin tavalliset suojatievalot eli jalankulkijoille tarjotaan tietyissä kierron vaiheissa joka tapauksessa vihreää vaikka sellaista ei varova-valoissa periaatteessa edes ole. Eli mielummin yksinkertainen varoitusvalo lähestyvästä vaunusta tai sitten Varovan tunnistusjärjestelmää pitäisi kehittää idioottivarmaksi esim. ajolankailmaisimilla tms. 

Ihan oikeisiin risteyksiin Varovaa ei pitäisi sotkea lainkaan. Lasipalatsilla Varovan asennus on vain hidastanut raitiovaunujen kulkua, sillä aikaisemmin valo oli valmiiksi nuolella kun lähtö tapahtui. Nyt voidaan tehdä vasta tilaus lähtöhetkellä ja sitten odotetaan arpooko valokoje lähtöluvan tällä vai seuraavalla valokierrolla.

----------


## NS

> Miten tämä eroaa varovasta? Varovan valo ei vilku, mutta muuten?


339-DF tarkoittanee sitä, ettei vaunuille olisi valoa ollenkaan, toisin kuin varovassa. Vaunun ei siis tarvitsisi odottaa hetkeäkään eikä edes hiljentää, mikäli jalankulkijoita ei olisi lähettyvillä. Jalankulkijoiden vilkkuvalo ei velvoittaisi pysähtymään kuten punainen valo, vaan se olisi ainoastaan varoitusvalo, joka auttaisi kiinnittämän huomion lähestyvään vaunuun. Väistäminen tapahtuisi kuten paikoissa, joissa ei ole valoja (eikä suojatietä) ollenkaan. Esimerkkinä vaikka Merisotilaantori Katajanokalla, missä kiskoja ylitetään kulkureitistä riippuen monesta eri kohtaa, ja jalankulkijat väistävät "luonnostaan" vaunuja lähes poikkeuksetta.

----------


## teme

> Tätä en ymmärtänyt ensin oikein. Ei tosiaan ole pakkoa näyttää samaa eikä aina näytetäkään. Pääsääntöisesti jalankulkua kuitenkin suositaan suunnittelemalla ylitykset yhtenäisiksi. Tähän liittyy myös turvallisuusnäkökohta eli keskenään samanlaisten peräkkäisten jalankulkuopastimien (valojen) kesken on olemassa sekaannuksen vaara. Sen takia kiskosuojateillä on varova-kokeilussa normaalista poikkeava opastin. Samasta syystä valojen jättäminen kokonaan pois kiellettiin. Oletuksena oli, että jalankulkija katsoo sitten seuraavaa opastinta.


Niin varmaan tekeekin, eli tuo on toki perusteltua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten tämä eroaa varovasta? Varovan valo ei vilku, mutta muuten?


Tarkoitin, kuten Arakawa ja NS käsittivät, sellaista järjestelyä, jossa puhtaat suojatievalot, mallia Kansallismuseon pysäkki, ohjattaisiin seuraavasti:

- autoilla ja autokaistat ylittävillä suojateillä normaali valo-ohjaus
- autokaistojen ja rv-kaistojen välissä on keskikoroke
- raitiovaunukaistan kohdalla raitiovaunulla ei ole minkäänlaista valoa
- rv-kaistan kohdalla jalankulkijalle näytetään vilkkuvaa keltaista ukkoa ja soitetaan varoitusääntä
- sitä voi sitten miettiä, olisiko tämä yhtäjaksoinen ylityspaikka juridisesti suojatie vain autokaistojen kohdalla, eli voitaisiinko säädöstä muuttaa niin, että rv-kaistan kohdalla ei olisi valkoisia viivoja ollenkaan

Keltainen valo ei olisi pysähtymismääräys vaan varoitus, kuten keltainen yleensäkin. Raitiovaunu olisi velvollinen väistämään keltaisellakin suojatielle astuvaa jalankulkijaa (jos ei väistösäädöksiä muuteta/jos suojatiestä ei luovuta).

Tällainen järjestely on käytössä mm. Göteborgissa ja Zürichissä. Ahkerat Saksan-kävijät voinevat toimittaa pitkän listan kaupunkeja sieltä.

Uskon, että suomalainen jalankulkija osaa katsoa vilkkuvaloa ja kuunnella sen ääntä siinä missä keskieurooppalainen serkkunsakin. Eli en näe tässä sellaista turvattomuustekijää, joka jotenkin tekisi järjestelystä turvattomamman kuin niissä maissa, joissa se on käytössä.

----------


## late-

> Tällainen järjestely on käytössä mm. Göteborgissa ja Zürichissä. Ahkerat Saksan-kävijät voinevat toimittaa pitkän listan kaupunkeja sieltä.


Listaan eivät kuitenkaan kuuluisi Karlsruhe ja Freiburg, joissa molemmissa on omien havaintojeni mukaan aina ratikalle oma opastin. Siksi en oikein hahmottanut tätä Saksan malliksi.

Pelkkä varoitus jalankulkijoille ilman ratikan opastinta olisi minusta hyvä ajatus, kun kyseessä on pelkkä ylityspaikka ilman autoliikennettä. Tässäkin on silti säädöshaasteita. Munkkiniemen puistotien nykyisen järjestelmän lainmukaisuus on kyseenalainen. Eihän jalankulkijaa oikein sovi varoittaa, jos hän ei ei ole väistämisvelvollinen. Mainitsemissasi esimerkkimaissa jalankulkija onkin väistämisvelvollinen, kuten pitäisi olla myös meillä.

Erillinen kysymys on järjestelyn luotettavuus. Helmin luotettavuus on kyseenalainen eivätkä ajolanka-ilmaisimetkaan ole aukottomia. Raidevirtapiiri varmaankin olisi riittävän luotettava, mutta vastaavasti maksaa yksinään yhtä paljon kuin kokonainen tavallinen valo-ohjattu risteys. Todennäköisesti kannattaa silti, mutta vaatii hiukan laskemista tullakseen hyväksytyksi.

----------


## vristo

Tässä vähän raitotien ylikäytävän käyttäytymismalleja Kölnistä (vanhassa ja hieman nykivässä videossani):

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Kaupunkil...+Stadtbahn.flv

----------


## 339-DF

> Pelkkä varoitus jalankulkijoille ilman ratikan opastinta olisi minusta hyvä ajatus, kun kyseessä on pelkkä ylityspaikka ilman autoliikennettä.


Miksei silloinkin, kun ratikka kulkee kadun keskellä omilla kaistoillaan, ja välissä on keskikorokkeet odotusta varten?




> Munkkiniemen puistotien nykyisen järjestelmän lainmukaisuus on kyseenalainen. Eihän jalankulkijaa oikein sovi varoittaa, jos hän ei ei ole väistämisvelvollinen.


Kyllä minusta vaarasta sopii varoittaa ilman syyllisyys/syyttömysaspektia. Koulujen vieressä varoitetaan usein lapsista. Ei autoilija kuitenkaan ole väistämisvelvollinen, jos lapsi juoksee yllättäen kadulle jostain pysäköityjen autojen välistä suojatien ulkopuolella jne.

Vaarasta varoittaminen on perusteltua ihan siksi, että jalankulkijaa vaanii ratikan aiheuttama vaara riippumatta siitä, kumpi on syyllinen. Jalankulkijallehan siinä törmäyksessä käy huonosti, ei ratikalle. Oli syyllinen sitten kumpi tahansa.




> Mainitsemissasi esimerkkimaissa jalankulkija onkin väistämisvelvollinen, kuten pitäisi olla myös meillä.


Ehdottomasti pitäisi. Onko siis esim. Sveitsissä jalankulkija myös suojatiellä väistämisvelvollinen ratikkaan nähden? Jos on, niin sieltähän sen säädöksen saa kopioitua Suomeen kätevästi.




> Erillinen kysymys on järjestelyn luotettavuus. Helmin luotettavuus on kyseenalainen eivätkä ajolanka-ilmaisimetkaan ole aukottomia. Raidevirtapiiri varmaankin olisi riittävän luotettava, mutta vastaavasti maksaa yksinään yhtä paljon kuin kokonainen tavallinen valo-ohjattu risteys. Todennäköisesti kannattaa silti, mutta vaatii hiukan laskemista tullakseen hyväksytyksi.


Tämä onkin tärkeä kysymys. Mikä ilmaisinjärjestelmä Puistotiellä on? Se toimii huomattavasti Helmiä paremmin, muttei mitenkään aukottomasti kuitenkaan. Se panee välillä valot vilkulle myös rv-kaistaa ajavalle bussille, välillä ei. Välillä se vilkkuu itsekseen ilman, että vaunu olisi lähestymässä.

----------


## Jusa

"Mikä ilmaisinjärjestelmä Puistotiellä on?"

Puistotiellä on silmukkavirtapiirit kiskojen väleissä, heti pysäkeiltä lähtiessä ja risteyksissä. Talvisäät, lumi ja jää on aiheuttanut eniten virhepalamisia. Alkuvaikeuksia oli ja ilmeisesti harkittiin jopa Helmeen lisäämistä.
Ledinauhat asfaltissa on "loistava" idea.

Munkkalaisena täytyy kyllä olla tyytyväinen niiden olemmassaoloon ja uskon että arvon kuljettajatkin pitävät niistä.

Nythän niitä lisätään yhdet Laajalahden aukiolle varoittamaan autoilijoita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko siis esim. Sveitsissä jalankulkija myös suojatiellä väistämisvelvollinen ratikkaan nähden?


Tähän kerron sen,  mitä minulle kerrottiin Zürichissä. Siellähän, kuten Sveitsissä yleensäkin, suojatien viivoitus on keltaisella värillä. Ja homma toimii niin, että kun olet astumassa suojatielle, autoliikenne todellakin pysähtyy antamaan tietä. Oppaani valisti minua sillä tavoin, että ratikat (ja trollikat) poikkeavat muista liikennevälineistä, eli niiden ei tarvitse pysähtyä jalankulkijoiden takia - jalankulkija siis on väistämisvelvollinen.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä on juuri keskeinen osa sitä ongelmaa. Eli nyt tuomioistuin tulkitsee ymmärtääkseni niin, että omalla kaistallaan Manskulla kulkenut ratikka, joka on viistänyt bussista vaikka sivupeilin irti, on korvausvelvollinen vaikka bussi seisoisikin osittain rv-kaistan päällä. Ja tämä perustuu siihen varovaisuusperiaatteeseen. Se sitten johtaa siihen, että ratikan on pakko ajaa "liian" varovaisesti.


En löytänyt Edilexistä ennakkopäätöstä asiasta. Tietääkö joku, onko sellaista olemassakaan?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Munkkiniemen puistotien nykyisen järjestelmän lainmukaisuus on kyseenalainen. Eihän jalankulkijaa oikein sovi varoittaa, jos hän ei ei ole väistämisvelvollinen.


Toisaalta Puistotiellä ei raitiovaununkaan pitäisi olla väistämisvelvollinen, koska risteyksissä ei ole suojatieviivoja eikä -merkkejä, pelkästään varoitusvalot. Tästä varmaan saataisiin mielenkiintoinen oikeustapaus raitiovaunun ajaessa yllättäen eteen astuneen jalankulkijan yli. Periaatteessahan noissa risteyksissä on jalkakäytävät kiskojen yli, mutta toisaalta ne ovat keskellä kiskoaluetta ilman mitään merkintöjä.

----------


## late-

> Miksei silloinkin, kun ratikka kulkee kadun keskellä omilla kaistoillaan, ja välissä on keskikorokkeet odotusta varten?


Tarkoitin risteävää autoliikennettä ja silloinkin valo-ohjattua risteystä eli kyllä ne tähän tilanteeseen sopivat.

Vaarasta varoittaminen on aina hiukan tulkinnanvaraista. Samoin tulkinnanvaraista on tosiaan Munkkiniemen puistotien ylityspaikkojen luonne. Välissä on siellä niin poikkeusellisen leveä alue, että voidaan ehkä tulkita ylityspaikkojen olevan jotain muuta kuin suojateiden jatkeita.

Helsingissä on muuten paljonkin sellaisia liikenteenohjausjärjestelyjä, jotka eivät välttämättä ole aivan määräysten mukaisia. Ministeriön kanssa väännetään monesti kättä tulkinnoista.

----------


## risukasa

> Pelkkä varoitus jalankulkijoille ilman ratikan opastinta olisi minusta hyvä ajatus, kun kyseessä on pelkkä ylityspaikka ilman autoliikennettä.


Vaikka ratikalla olisikin etuajo-oikeus, niin jonkinlainen "majakka" olisi hyvä olla, että kuljettaja osaa olla varovainen mikäli varoitusvaloissa on vikaa. Pelkät keltaiset valothan eivät pimeinä ollessaan ilmaise jalankulkijalle, onko tilanne se, että ratikkaa ei ole tulossa, vai se että laitteessa on häiriö.

Voisiko silmukka-ilmaisimen toimintavarmuutta parantaa laittamalla niitä useampi peräkkäin? Samalla voitaisiin laskea laskea vaunun nopeudesta tarvittavat viiveet valojen syttymiselle ja sammumiselle.

----------


## Samppa

> Tämä on juuri keskeinen osa sitä ongelmaa. Eli nyt tuomioistuin tulkitsee ymmärtääkseni niin, että omalla kaistallaan Manskulla kulkenut ratikka, joka on viistänyt bussista vaikka sivupeilin irti, on korvausvelvollinen vaikka bussi seisoisikin osittain rv-kaistan päällä. Ja tämä perustuu siihen varovaisuusperiaatteeseen. Se sitten johtaa siihen, että ratikan on pakko ajaa "liian" varovaisesti.


Paikallaan olevaan autoon törmääminen menee yleensä raitiovaununkuljettajan syyksi _TLL 3§ Tienkäyttäjän yleiset velvollisuudet_ (Tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava... olosuhteiden edellyttämää huolellisuutta ja varovaisuutta vaaran ja vahingon välttämiseksi.) ja _TLL 23§ Tilannenopeus_ (...Ajoneuvo on voitava pysäyttää edessä olevan ajoradan näkyvällä osalla ja kaikissa ennalta arvattavissa tilanteissa...) pykälien mukaan. TLL 23§ koskee myös raitiovaununkuljettajia TLL 47§ mukaan.




> Tästä pitäisi jollain konstilla saada tulkinta muutettua niin, että jos joku ratikan tielle itsensä änkee, niin ratikka ei ole korvausvelvollinen. Voisikohan sen varovaisuusperiaatteen kirjata lakiin erikseen ratikan osalta niin, että se koskee vain sellaisia tilanteita, joissa toisen ihmisen henki tai terveys ovat uhattuina? Silloin puhdas peltivaurio ei kuuluisi tähän. Vaikka tulkinnanvaraa jää edelleen paljon.


Tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että esim. väärin pysäköityyn autoon raitiovaununkuljettaja saisi tahallaan törmätä.




> Mitähän mahdetaan säätää junien tasoristeyksistä? Jos on valvomaton tasoristeys ja autoni menee siinä ruttuun, kun juna ajaa päältä, niin ei se juna ole korvausvelvollinen. Saisikohan niistä lainkohdista jotain sovellusapua ratikkaliikenteeseenkin?


TLL 7§ on yksiselitteinen: ... Junalle on annettava esteetön kulku. ...Rautatien tasoristeystä lähestyvän tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava erityistä varovaisuutta... Kuljettajan on tällöin käytettävä sellaista nopeutta, että ajoneuvon voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen rataa.

----------


## risukasa

> Tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että esim. väärin pysäköityyn autoon raitiovaununkuljettaja saisi tahallaan törmätä.


Työnantaja kyllä pitää huolen etteivät työntekijät huvikseen romuta työkaluja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Paikallaan olevaan autoon törmääminen menee yleensä raitiovaununkuljettajan syyksi _TLL 3§ Tienkäyttäjän yleiset velvollisuudet_ (Tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava... olosuhteiden edellyttämää huolellisuutta ja varovaisuutta vaaran ja vahingon välttämiseksi.) ja _TLL 23§ Tilannenopeus_ (...Ajoneuvo on voitava pysäyttää edessä olevan ajoradan näkyvällä osalla ja kaikissa ennalta arvattavissa tilanteissa...) pykälien mukaan. TLL 23§ koskee myös raitiovaununkuljettajia TLL 47§ mukaan.


Jos 23§ noudatettaisiin, niin raitiovaunujen suurin sallittu ajonopeus, vaikkapa nyt lehtikelien aikaan, olisi jossain ehkä 15 km/h tienoilla. Tässä voisi olla hyvä linjaus se, että 23§ 1 mom. ei koskisi raitiovaunuja.




> Tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että esim. väärin pysäköityyn autoon raitiovaununkuljettaja saisi tahallaan törmätä.


Niinpä. Siinä onkin haastetta kehittää sellainen muotoilu, jossa ei tietenkään sallita tahallisia peltikolhuja, mutta myös vapautetaan kuljettaja vastuusta silloin, kun se on perusteltua eli jos kolhu on tahaton. Viitaten 23§, jos ratikka huomaa esteen ja jarruttaa, muttei pysähdy ajoissa, niin kuljettaja ei olisi korvausvelvollinen (tilanteessa jossa 23§ 1 mom ei koskisi ratikoita).

Lisäksi pitäisi säätää jotain siitä, että jos auto on vaikka parkissa liian lähellä kiskoja, mutta "ei ole ilmeistä" ettei ratikka mahdu ohi, niin peltikolhu tai peili ei menisi ratikan piikkiin. Siis ideana se, että jos auto seisoo suurin piirtein kiskojen päällä, niin siitä näkee heti, ettei ohi mahdu. Mutta jos auto on niukin naukin liian lähellä, ja kuljettaja pienen virhearvioinnin vuoksi osuu siihen, ei korvausvelvollisuutta tulisi.

Eli parannettaisiin rvk:n oikeusturvaa reippaasti, mutta jollain konstilla kuitenkin tulisi tietysti huolehtia siitä, etteivät kiskorambot pääse hulluttelemaan.




> TLL 7§ on yksiselitteinen


Miten olisi tällainen TLL 7a§:

 7a §
Esteetön kulku raitiovaunulle. Raitiotien ylittäminen

Raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku. Raitiovaunulla tarkoitetaan tässä pykälässä jokaista raitiovaunukiskoilla kulkevaa laitetta. Pykälä koskee myös jalankulkijoita. Riippumatta siitä, mitä 32§:ssa säädetään, on jalankulkijan myös suojatiellä ollessaan annettava raitiovaunulle esteetön kulku.

Raitiotien tasoristeystä lähestyvän tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava erityistä varovaisuutta ja mahdollisista suojalaitteista huolimatta tarkkailtava, onko raitiovaunu tulossa. Kuljettajan on tällöin käytettävä sellaista nopeutta, että ajoneuvon voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen rataa.

Raitiotien tasoristeyksellä tarkoitetaan mitä tahansa sellaista paikkaa, jossa autoilija ajaa raitiovaunukiskojen yli taikka kääntyy niiden yli.

Raitiotietä ei saa lähteä ylittämään, jos raitiovaunu lähestyy taikka valo-opaste velvoittaa pysähtymään, erityinen ääniopaste kuuluu taikka mahdollinen puomi on alhaalla tai liikkuu. Tällöin on pysähdyttävä turvalliselle etäisyydelle radasta, ennen opastinta tai puomia. Kun raitiotien saa ylittää, se on tehtävä viivyttelemättä.

Raitiotielle ei milloinkaan saa ryhmittyä odottamaan risteyksen vapautumista.

Muoks: Jatkoa tälle 7a:lle, oletuksena että on erikseen säädetty, ettei 23§ koske ratikoita:

Milloin kuljettaja on pysäköinyt tai pysäyttänyt ajoneuvonsa raitiovaunukiskoille tai lähelle niitä, taikka ryhmittynyt raitiovaunukiskoille tai lähelle niitä, on raitiovaununkuljettajan pyrittävä ohittamaan tällainen ajoneuvo varovaisuutta noudattaen.

Mikäli ohitustilanteessa sattuu onnettomuus, vapautettakoon raitiovaununkuljettaja kaikesta vastuusta, mikäli raitiovaunun ajonopeus on ollut nopeusrajoituksen mukainen.

Mitä 2 momentissa säädetään, ei ole voimassa, mikäli voidaan osoittaa, että onnettomuus on syntynyt raitiovaununuljettajan erityisen piittaamattoman taikka tahallisen toiminnan vuoksi.

----------


## Samppa

Olen sen verran kyyninen realisti, etten usko 339-DF:n esittämien lakimuutosten etenemiseen sellaisenaan. Jotain ehkä lainsäädännöllisestikin voitaisiin tehdä raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi. 

Suojateille erikseen lähestyvästä raitiovaunusta varoittavat valot ja varoitusäänet voisivat olla hyvä keino joissakin paikoissa. Väistämisvelvollisuus siis silloin jalankulkijoilla/polkupyöräilijöillä. Olisiko mahdollista jopa laskeutuva puomi suojatielle ennen kiskoja?
Ajatukseni näyttää lähestyvän toimintatapaa rautatien tasoristeyksissä. No, eivätpä suomalaiset kovin hyvin näytä niitäkään sääntöjä noudattavan.

Ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa tehokkaimmat keinot ovat mielestäni raitiovaunuliikenteen parempi erottaminen muusta liikenteestä esim. riittävillä korokkeilla etteivät autoilijat vahingossa aja liian lähelle kiskoja ja pysäköintiin pitää myös saada riittävät suojaetäisyydet raitiovaunuihin rakenteellisilla ratkaisuilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Raitiotien tasoristeyksellä tarkoitetaan mitä tahansa sellaista paikkaa, jossa autoilija ajaa raitiovaunukiskojen yli taikka kääntyy niiden yli.


Tämä kyllä menisi hankalaksi. Tienkäyttäjältä ei voi odottaa velvollisuutta tarkkailla raitiovaunujen ja muiden kulkuvälineiden yhteisellä kaistalla, että kun sieltä tuleekin raitiovaunu, säännöt muuttuvat todella radikaalisti. Raitiotien tasoristeys täytyy siis rajata koskemaan vain sellaisia paikkoja, joissa ylitetään rata, jota eivät voi käyttää muut kuin raitiovaunut. Mielellään rajata myös vain sellaisiin, joissa raitiotie on erotettu muusta liikenteestä eikä vain ole omalla kaistallaan. Muuten saattaisi syntyä todella sekavia väistämisvelvollisuuksia paikkoihin, joissa raitiotie ei ole koko matkaa omalla kaistallaan (esim. Sturenkadulla) tai joissa raitiotien havainnoiminen on todella vaikeaa, esim. Mannerheimintiellä. Toki jokainen helsinkiläinen tietää, että Manskulla kulkee ratikoita, mutta sen varaan ei voi liikennesääntöjä suunnitella, että liikenneympäristö pitäisi opetella etukäteen. Selkeästi täytyisi visuaalisesti erotella ne paikat, joissa raitioteiden korotettu väistämisvelvollisuus on voimassa. On myöskin hyvin hankala ylittää Manskun raitioteitä sääntöjen mukaisesti, jollei keskellä tietä ole mahdollisuutta pysähtyä tuota havainnointia ja varovaisuutta varten.

----------


## Compact

> Varovan kankeus on ainakin minun mielestäni siinä, etteivät ne toimi niin kuin niiden pitäisi: eli raitiovaunu voisi ohittaa suojatien vauhtia hidastamatta.


Näyttää siltä, että Helsingin liikennevaloinsinöörit tms. eivät tiedä hönkästäkään siitä miten valovaroituslaitokset kuuluisi rakentaa. Mars katsomaan toimivia malleja vaikka Saksaan ja unohtamaan nämä pohjoiset erityisolosuhteet tässä kohtaa!

----------


## Antero Alku

Olisikohan yksinkertaisinta, että lainsäädännössä määriteltäisiin raitiotie selkeästi siten, että raitioliikennettä on vain sellainen raideliikenne, jossa raidekulkuneuvo kulkee ajoradalla. Muissa tapauksissa raideliikenne on rautatieliikennettä, ja siihen sovelletaan sitä, mitä rautatieliikenteestä on säädetty.

Siis Munkkiniemen puistotiellä ratikkarata on rautatie, ja siellä pätee yksiselitteinen muun liikenteen, mukaanlukien jalankulkijoiden väistämisvelvollisuus. Ja sama pätee Hämeentiellä, sillä korotuksella on osoitettu ajoradan käyttäjille, ettei ajorata jatku raitiotiekiskojen päälle. Risteyksissä on tasoristeykset, joissa siis autoilijalla on yksiselitteinen väistämisvelvollisuus.

Rautateiden etuajo-oikeus on syntynyt yksinkertaisesti fysiikan laeista. Rautatietä käyttävän kulkuneuvon hidastuvuus on pienenpi kuin tieliikenteessä. Siksi rautatiellä kulkevan kulkuneuvon on annettava mennä menojaan ja muut väistää. 100 vuotta sitten raitiotievaunut olivat niin hitaita, ettei hidastuvuuserolla ollut merkitystä, etenkään kun eivät silloin autotkaan niin oivallisia hidastujia ollet, puhumattakaan hevoskärryistä.

Kukaan ei esitä rautateiden etuajo-oikeuden kiistämistä, vaikka junissakin on kiskojarrut ja hidastuvuus on parantunut ajoista, jolloin etuajo-oikeus hyväksyttiin. Ratikoiden sorsiminen onkin yksinomaan asennekysymys. Autoilulle halutaan pitää etuoikeusasema, ja jotta se pysyisi, keksitään rajoituksia ja haittoja ratikoille. Ja kun edes autoilta kielletyistä asioista ei seuraa yhtään mitään, niin käytännössä vallitsee anarkia.

Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi autojen pysäköinti. Kukaan autoilija ei uskalla pysäköidä liian lähelle rataa, koska hän pelkää, että juna murjoo auton. Motivoija siis ei ole sääntö ja sen rikkomisen seuraus eli sakko, vaan auton menetys. Ratikan kanssa tätä motivaattoria ei ole. Jos auto menee rikki, sen maksaa ratikka. Liikennehaitasta ei autoilijaa laskuteta ja pysäköintivirhemaksulla ei ole mitään merkitystä. Mutta tämähän on johdonmukainen seuraus autoilun suosimisesta ylipäätään. Meillähän ei mene läpi mm. rengaslukot tai mekaaninen ajon estäminen kielletyille alueille. Koska ei haluta vaatia, että autoilijat ihan oikeasti noudattavat sääntöjä. Koska ne säännöthän ovat vain viherpiipertäjien ja muiden ala-arvoisten kansalaisten järjestämää kiusaa ihmisen oikeudelle saada ajaa autollaan mihin haluaa. Ainakin, jos ja kun on valmis maksamaan siitä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Olisikohan yksinkertaisinta, että lainsäädännössä määriteltäisiin raitiotie selkeästi siten, että raitioliikennettä on vain sellainen raideliikenne, jossa raidekulkuneuvo kulkee ajoradalla. Muissa tapauksissa raideliikenne on rautatieliikennettä, ja siihen sovelletaan sitä, mitä rautatieliikenteestä on säädetty.


Kirjapainossa painetussa ja joskus ilmestyneessä *Tietosanakirjassa* kerrotaan, että "Raitiotie on kadulle rakennettu rautatie". Ja taitaa siinä olla vielä lisämaininta henkilöliikenteestäkin. 

Eikö tuo jo oikeuta erottamaan "raitiotie" ja "raitiovaunu" toisistaan. Raitiovaunulla voidaan liikennöidä myös "rautatiellä".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö tuo jo oikeuta erottamaan "raitiotie" ja "raitiovaunu" toisistaan. Raitiovaunulla voidaan liikennöidä myös "rautatiellä".


Jospa tietosanakirja olisikin lainvoimainen...

Mutta Suomen erityisolosuhteissa toimiva ratkaisu olisi varmasti maalata raitiovaunut kirkaan oranssilla ja nimittää ne sen jälkeen metroiksi. Silloin kaikki joutuisivat väistämään ja alistumaan. Metronhan on saatava mennä kaikkialle ja vapaasti, jopa kustannuksista piittaamatta.  :Very Happy: 

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> 7a §
> Esteetön kulku raitiovaunulle. Raitiotien ylittäminen
> 
> [...]
> 
> Raitiotien tasoristeyksellä tarkoitetaan mitä tahansa sellaista paikkaa, jossa autoilija ajaa raitiovaunukiskojen yli taikka kääntyy niiden yli.


P.o. ajoneuvon kuljettaja. Koskeehan to toki myös polkupyöriä, moottoripyöriä, traktoreita, jne.

Loppulause erityisestä piittaamattomuudesta tai tahallisuudesta oli hyvä. Tuollaisillahan tuomareille yleensä muutenkin annetaan pieni terveen järjen pelivara, Juristin sen muotoiluun toki tietenkin tarvitsee.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ei kuulosta oikein turvalliselta, jos raitiotie on keskellä katua ilman korokkeita tai yhteiskaistalla. Bostrab edellyttää raitiotien eristetylle radalle aina jalankulkijoiden korokkeet. Niitä ei meillä ole läheskään kaikkialla.
> 
> Lähtisin siitä, että väistämisvelvollisuus käännettäisiin vain, kun kyseessä on raitiotie eikä raitivaunukaista. Raitiotien status edellyttää riittävää erottamista muista kadun toiminnoista ja tähän voidaan lisätä vaatimus jalankulkijoiden saarekkeista. Ylityspaikka raitiotien yli merkittäisiin muuksi kuin suojatieksi, jotta suojatiesäännöt olisivat edelleen selkeät. Enää jäisi kysymykseksi mahodllinen siksak-vaatimus, jonka haluaisin välttää.


BOStrabin pykälä §20 määrittelee tasoristeykset seuraavasti (käännös saksasta suomeen omani):

_§ 20 Tasoristeykset

(1) Itsenäisten raitiotieosuuksien tasoristeykset kaduilla, poluilla ja aukioilla merkitään liitteen 1 kuvan 1 mukaisilla Andrean risteillä.
(2) Tasoristeyksissä on raitioliikenteellä etuajo-oikeus muuhun liikenteeseen nähden.
(3) Momentissa 2 kuvatun etuajo-oikeuden osoittavien Andrean ristien on sijaittava paikassa, johon muun liikenteen on pysähdyttävä, kun tasoristeyksen ylittäminen ei ole sallittua.
(4) Tasoristeyksessä on oltava turvalaitteet, paitsi jos:
	1. Tasoristeystä ei normaalisti ylitä vuorokauden aikana yli sataa moottoriajoneuvoa ja tasoristeys on näkymiensä puolesta turvallinen.
	2. Kevyen liikenteen tasoristeyksessä, jos tasoristeys on näkymiensä puolesta turvallinen ja tasoristeykseen kuljetaan kääntöportin tai vastaavan rakenteen kautta.
(5) Momentissa 4 kuvatun turvalaitteen on täytettävä seuraavat vaatimukset:
	1. Liitteen 1 kuvassa 2 oleva keltaista ja punaista valoa näyttävä valo-opastin, johon voidaan yhdistää liitteen 1 kuvan 3 mukaiset puolipuomit.
	2. Kohdassa 1 mainittuja turvalaitteita on valvottava liitteen 4 mukaisella, opasteita Bü 0 ja Bü 1 näyttävällä, risteystä edeltävällä tasoristeysopastimella.
(6) Tasoristeyksen näkymät ovat turvalliset, jos tienkäyttäjä tasoristeystä lähestyessään voi turvallisesti päättää, ylittääkö hän tasoristeyksen, vai pysähtyykö ennen sitä.
(7) Myös silloin kun erotettu rataosuus risteää teitä, polkuja ja aukioita, käsitellään näitä risteyksiä tasoristeyksinä jos momentit 3-6 täyttyvät._

Momentissa 4. mainituksi "kääntöportiksi" tulkitsen kelpuutettavan myös ns. siksak-järjestelyn.

Lisäksi BOStrabin pykälässä §16 (Rataosuudet) säädetään seuraavasti:

_(6) Erotetut rataosuudet sijaitsevat samassa tilassa muun liikenteen kanssa, mutta ovat erotetut siitä reunakivillä, kaiteella, pensasaidalla tai puurivillä tai vastaavalla kiinteällä esteellä. Näillä erotetuilla rataosuuksilla voi olla myös risteyksiä, jotka määritellään pykälän 20 momentin 7 perusteella tasoristeyksiksi.
...
(8) Erotetuilla rataosuuksilla olevissa tasoristeyksissä täytyy raitiotien ja ajoradan välissä olla keskikoroke, ellei liikennettä ohjata liikennevaloin._

Eli lyhyesti jalankulkijoiden/polkupyörien ylityspaikkojen järjestelystä:

Erotetulla rataosuudella olevat jalankulkijoiden/polkupyörien ylityspaikat on valo-ohjattavat tai rakennettava keskikorokkeet ja suojateiden porrastukset.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä kyllä menisi hankalaksi. Tienkäyttäjältä ei voi odottaa velvollisuutta tarkkailla raitiovaunujen ja muiden kulkuvälineiden yhteisellä kaistalla, että kun sieltä tuleekin raitiovaunu, säännöt muuttuvat todella radikaalisti.


Miten niin? Esimerkkinä Pohjolankatu, jossa ratikat ajavat ajoradalla ja risteykset ovat tasa-arvoisia. Tämän päivän tilanteessa Pohjolankadulle poikkikadulta tasa-arvoisen risteyksen kautta tuleva autoilija väistää oikealta tulevia autoja sekä oikealta ja vasemmalta tulevia raitiovaunua. Mikään ei siis muutu verrattuna tämän päivän liikennesääntöihin.

Pohjolankadulla rv-kiskojen päällä ajava autoilija, joka on kääntymässä vasemmalle vastasuunnan kiskojen ja autokaistan yli, väistää vastaantulevaa liikennettä. Mikään ei siis muutu verrattuna tämän päivän liikennesääntöihin.

Se on selvä, että vaikka kiskoille pysähtyminen ja ryhmittyminen kielletään, niin tilanteessa jossa kiskot ovat osa autojen ajorataa, ryhmittyminen kiskoilla täytyy sallia (tämä Pohjolankadun tilanne tai vaikka Hesari/Flemari -risteys).




> Olen sen verran kyyninen realisti, etten usko 339-DF:n esittämien lakimuutosten etenemiseen sellaisenaan.


En minäkään usko. Mutta joku lähtökohta täytyy olla.

Oikeasti kai tällainen lakivalmistelu olisi syytä käynnistää siten, että omien lakiemme hienosäädön sijaan otettaisiin vertailuun muutama sellainen ulkomaa, joissa kulttuuri ja olosuhteet yleisesti ottaen vastaavat meikäläisiä ja joissa raitiovaunulla on ne oikeudet, joihin meillä pyritään.

Pitäisi siis verrata esim. ruotsalaista, sveitsiläistä ja saksalaista lainsäädäntöä ja ottaa sieltä malli Suomeen.




> Suojateille erikseen lähestyvästä raitiovaunusta varoittavat valot ja varoitusäänet voisivat olla hyvä keino joissakin paikoissa. Väistämisvelvollisuus siis silloin jalankulkijoilla/polkupyöräilijöillä. Olisiko mahdollista jopa laskeutuva puomi suojatielle ennen kiskoja?


Arkipäivää Euroopassa. Pitäisi olla meilläkin mahdollisuuksien rajoissa, tosin puomit ovat sen verran raskas elementti, etten käyttäisi niitä korttelikaupungissa. Mutta puomeja voisi käyttää esim. Mäkelänkadun poikkikatujen risteyksissä tai Jokerilla hyvin.




> Ajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa tehokkaimmat keinot ovat mielestäni raitiovaunuliikenteen parempi erottaminen muusta liikenteestä esim. riittävillä korokkeilla etteivät autoilijat vahingossa aja liian lähelle kiskoja ja pysäköintiin pitää myös saada riittävät suojaetäisyydet raitiovaunuihin rakenteellisilla ratkaisuilla.


Samaa mieltä. Lakeja sinänsä muuttamalla ei vielä saavuteta paljoa. Liikenneympäristöä muuttamalla, ja tarvittaessa tarkistamalla lakeja niin että perustellut muutokset ovat lainmukaisia, päästään paljon pidemmälle.

----------


## sehta

> Pitäisi siis verrata esim. ruotsalaista, sveitsiläistä ja saksalaista lainsäädäntöä ja ottaa sieltä malli Suomeen.
> 
> [. . .]
> 
> Samaa mieltä. Lakeja sinänsä muuttamalla ei vielä saavuteta paljoa. Liikenneympäristöä muuttamalla, ja tarvittaessa tarkistamalla lakeja niin että perustellut muutokset ovat lainmukaisia, päästään paljon pidemmälle.


Kävin muutama viikko sitten Tukholmassa ja siellä oli raitiovaunulinja 7:n ylityskohdissa joka paikassa maassa "tarrat" (noin 0,5m*1,5m) joissa pyydettiin varomaan ratikkaa. En ole tarkastanut miten Tukholmassa on säädetty etuoikeuksista, mutta itse tulkitsin ja niin tulkitsivat muutkin, että ratikkaa piti jalankulkijoiden väistää. Siellä olis siis normaalit suojatiet myös raitiotien yli, mutta kiskoja ennen nuo ylimääräiset tarrat. Joissain paikoissa saattoi myös olla valot, mutta en ole aivan varma tästä, kun en ymmärtänyt tätä juuri silloin seurata.

Varoitukset ovat melko tuoreita, koska niitä ei löydy google mapsin kuvista ollenkaan ja liittynevät 7:n brändäämiseen kun linjaa on jatkettu Sergels torgetille. Voi tietysti olla, että nuo ovat vain väliaikaisratkaisu, joka korvataan muulla sitten kun lumet satavat. Katson mikäli löydän väistämisvelvollisuuksista jonkun tiedon.

Jos ajattelee Aleksanterinkatua Helsingissä toteutuu siellä ratikoiden etuajooikeudet. Suojateitä on koko matkalla paitsi ei Stokkan kellon edessä ja aina jalankulkijat väistävät. En temen lailla uskoisi, että lainmuutos olisi kovinkaan vaikea sisäistää Suomessa. Väittäisin jopa, että tämä ei edes herättäisi kovinkaan suurta vastustusta.

----------


## 339-DF

Kslk:n uusimman esityslistan mukaan ollaan perustamassa työryhmää, jonka tavoitteena on tehostaa raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuisuuksia. Toivottavasti työryhmä työskentelee määrätietoisesti ja tehokkaasti!

----------


## late-

> En ole tarkastanut miten Tukholmassa on säädetty etuoikeuksista, mutta itse tulkitsin ja niin tulkitsivat muutkin, että ratikkaa piti jalankulkijoiden väistää.


Ruotsissa raitiovaunu rinnastetaan tietääkseni junaan, jota muiden tienkäyttäjien on väistettävä. Pitkälti Anteron ehdotusten mukaisesti siis.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Oikeasti kai tällainen lakivalmistelu olisi syytä käynnistää siten, että omien lakiemme hienosäädön sijaan otettaisiin vertailuun muutama sellainen ulkomaa, joissa kulttuuri ja olosuhteet yleisesti ottaen vastaavat meikäläisiä ja joissa raitiovaunulla on ne oikeudet, joihin meillä pyritään.
> 
> Pitäisi siis verrata esim. ruotsalaista, sveitsiläistä ja saksalaista lainsäädäntöä ja ottaa sieltä malli Suomeen.


Täältä Norjasta löytyy mielestäni hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten Suomessakin voitaisiin raitiovaunujen väistämisen kanssa toimia sääntöjen osalta. Paikallisten liikennesääntöjen mukaan kaikkien muiden tienkäyttäjien, niin ajoneuvo- kuin kevyen liikenteen, tulee antaa vapaa kulku raitiovaunuille ja tarvittaessa pysähtyä väistämään. Yhdessä toimivien liikennevaloetuuksien kanssa tämä tarkoittaa, että Oslossa hyvin esim. Tehtaankadun kaltaisella kadulla voidaan ajaa pysäkiltä pysäkille "täyttä vauhtia". Vaikka varoitusvaloja ym. ei ratikoiden katuosuuksilla täällä ole läheskään samassa määrin kuin vaikka Göteborgissa, noudatetaan sääntöjä silti hyvin, sillä Helsinkiin verrattuna raitiovaunujen ja muiden liikennevälineiden kolarit ovat hyvin harvinaisia.

Oslossa myös jatkuvasti muistutetaan muita liikkujia väistämisvelvollisuudesta: ratikoitten mainospaikoilla on parhaillaan matkustajille/jalankulkijoille suunnattu julistekampanja, ja vaunuihin on tullut syksyn mittaa uudet autoilijoille viestivät "puskuritarrat", joissa todetaan, että "Ratikka on ystäväsi, älä kolaroi sen kanssa!" (originaali allekirjoituksessani). Tässä vielä linkki Oslotrikkenin ja Trygg Trafikkin informatiiviseen, mutta selkeään esitteeseen asiasta: http://www.trikken.no/OpplastedeBild...EndLav_nov.pdf. Tällaista tiedotusta voisi varmasti Helsingissäkin harrastaa enemmänkin, jo nykyisten sääntöjen puitteissa!

----------


## GT8N

> Olisikohan yksinkertaisinta, että lainsäädännössä määriteltäisiin raitiotie selkeästi siten, että raitioliikennettä on vain sellainen raideliikenne, jossa raidekulkuneuvo kulkee ajoradalla. Muissa tapauksissa raideliikenne on rautatieliikennettä, ja siihen sovelletaan sitä, mitä rautatieliikenteestä on säädetty.


Tämä on oikeastaan kaiken perusta, jotta mitään järkevää voi tehdä. Luulisin, että olisi syytä tehdään kuitenkin vielä pieni lisäys lauseeseen: _"Muissa tapauksissa raideliikenne on rautatieliikennettä, ja siihen sovelletaan soveltuvin osin sitä, mitä rautatieliikenteestä on säädetty._ Tämä siksi, ettei kaikkea sääntöidiotismia ym. JKV-pakkoa tulisi. Lausen kanssa täytyy olla kuitenkin tarkkana, ettei "soveltuvin osin" vesitä asiaa siten, että joku voisi tulkita, että tilanne ei muuttuisi nykyisestä mihinkään.  Tämä vain ajatuksena.

Mutta itse ideaan. Pohdiskelin, että kun kasi on saatu nopeuttua sekä lakipykälät hiottua, olisi helppoa ottaa modernin (normaalin saksalaisen) raitiotien pilottihankkeksi linjan 4 väli Tullinpuomi - Laajalahden aukio. Kohde on helpoimmasta päästä Helsingissä, sillä Paciuksenkadulla raitiovaunukaista on oikeasti riittävän leveä. Siihen mahtuisi hyvin myös pesasaidat reunoihin, jos haluttaan. Paciuksenkatuun ei myöskään käytännössä kohdisu mitään suuria kaupunkikuvallisia vaatimuksia, joten rata voidaan toteuttaa normaalina rautatieratana (sepeli+pölkky sekä rautatien ilmajohdot). 

Mielestäni Tukholmankadulla ei ole mitään estettä tehdä samanlaista rataa, mutta siitä voi tulla narinaa saksalaisiin ratkaisuihin tottumattomilta suomaisilta "esteetikoilta". Siten radan voi nurmettaa, mutta mielestäni ilmajohdot voisi hyvin tehdä Tullinpuomiin asti rautatien ilmajohdoilla. (Saksassa täysin yleistä, että rautatien ilmajohtoja käytetään jo yhtenäisyydenkin takia yleisesti myös paikoissa, jossa ei koskaan edes ajeta suuria nopeuksia).  Ja Tukholmankadun radanhan voi tehdä sellaiseksi, että siellä ajetaan lujaa. 

Samalla on syytä miettiä onko oikeasti mitään järkeä pitää Paciuksenkadulla sekä Meilahdentien että Paciuksenkaaren pysäkkiä, jotka ovat melko lähekkäin. Lopetetaanko jompikumpi, tehdäänkö puoleenväliin uusi molempia korvaava pysäkki vai säilytetäänkö nykytilanne? Niin, pysäkit ovat muuten sitten 60m pitkiä, jotta kaksinajo on mahdollista.

Pysäkeille tietenkin z-tasoristeys ja mahdollisesti keltaiset vilkkuvalot. Lisäksi raitiovaunun kuva kolmioon kertomaan raitiovaunun etuoikeudesta jalankulkijaan nähden. Autoille puolestaan tasoristeyksenmerkit sekä mahdollisesti puomejakin vilkkaisiin risteyksiin. Tullaanhan raitiotiellä ajamaan hetkellisesti jopa 80km/h, sillä (eristetyllä) rautatiellä ei ole kadun nopeusrajoitukset voimassa.

Täydellisen liikennevaloetuuden (opastijärjestelmä) toteuttaminen on syytä tehdä luotettavalla ratkaisulla (esimerkiksi raidevirtapiiri+silmukka ajojohtoon), jotta liikennevalot osaavat ajoittaa raitiovaunun valovaiheen juuri oikea-aikaisesti kaikille vaunuille. Uudessa opastintekniikassa etuisuudet näytetään lisävaloilla/kirjaimilla (tarvitseeko kirjata lakiin, jos näytetään raitiovaunuille muunlaisia opasteita kuin S, viiva tai nuoli?) Liikennevaloissa ovat esimerkiksi kirjaimet E ja L. E=Etuisuus [_toimii aina_], vaunu huomioitu valokierrossa, opastimelle ei tarvitse edes hiljentää, nuoli syttyy viimeistään 30m ennen vaunua. L= Lähtö, ovet kiinni valovaihe tulossa juuri. (Vain opastimessa, joka on pysäkin päässä).  Ohessa alkeellinen havainnekuva mahdollisesta opastimesta.

Koeosuuden radasta saisi kokemuksia radanrakentamisesta ja -ylläpidosta sekä niiden kustannuksista sekä tietoa raitioliikenteen nopeutumisesta ja kehittymismahdollisuuksista.

Eli kaikenkaikkiaan tehdään laadukas ja nykyaikainen rata tasoristeyksineen  BOStrabin mukaan, niinkuin missä tahansa muussakin kaupungissa tehtäisiin.

Laitan loppuun hymiön pitämään optimismia yllä, sillä haluan nähdä edellä kuvailemani vielä oikeasti _Helsingissä_.
 :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämä siksi, ettei kaikkea sääntöidiotismia ym. JKV-pakkoa tulisi.


Millä perusteella JKV-pakko on sääntöidiotismia?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Täällä on esitetty hyviä parannuskeinoja raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseen, ja näitä keinoja voitaisiin siinä ohessa käyttää myös muun liikenteen sujuvoittamiseen, jos haluttaisiin (mutta sehän ei käy, koska varsinkaan kumipyöräliikenne ei saa olla sujuvaa)

Lakipykäliä voidaan muuttaa, jos vain oikeat tahot haluavat viedä asiaa eteenpäin.

Taidanpa sanoa, että lakipykäliä suurempi este vaikkapa raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiselle on yksityisen edun asettaminen yhteisen edun edelle. GT8N mainitsikin jo esteetikot, jotka varmasti kauhistelisivat rautatiemäistä rataa ja järeitä ilmajohtoasennuksia ainoana perusteenaan heidän mielestään rumannäköisyys. Ja mikä älähdys tulisikaan, jos liikenteen nopeuttamiseksi lähekkäin olevista pysäkeistä toinen poistettaisiin. Ei käy kun MINÄ joudun kävelemään 100 metriä pidempään. Lähden kotoani tasan kaksi minuuttia ennen aikataulunmukaista pysäkkiaikaa. Enhän minä sitten enää ehdi ratikkaan Ihan sama juttu liikennevalojen kanssa. Liikennevaloja on Helsingissä aivan liikaa! Monesti on kuultu ihmettelyä:  Miten näin pienillä automäärillä saadaan näin tukkoinen liikenne?  No, olisi syytä ottaa ainakin ratikoiden kulkua haittaavat liiat liikennevalot pois, jos ja kun niitä ei haluta tai osata saada sujuvasti toimiviksi. Tässäkin törmätään ongelmaan, että joku alkaa valittamaan vaikkapa jonkun suojatien valojen poistosta. Ei tästä voi enää yli mennä enkä halua kävellä 50 metrin päässä olevaan valo-ohjatulle suojatielle Ei minun lapsiani saa kävelyttää kauemmas valo-ohjatulle suojatielle, kyllä minun lapseni tarvitsevat liikennevalosuojatien juuri tähän!
Mahtaako muualla maailmassa olla tilanne tämä? Ainakin kokonaisuutena toimivampia liikennejärjestelyitä muualla saadaan aikaan.
Joten olisi syytä päättävässä asemassa olevien painottaa yhteistä etua ja kokonaisuuden toimivuutta eikä kuunnella joitain nimbyjä ja aina kaiken jarruina olevia asukasyhdistyksiä. Eihän se varmaankaan käy, ettei oma lehmä mene ojaan

----------


## teme

> Samalla on syytä miettiä onko oikeasti mitään järkeä pitää Paciuksenkadulla sekä Meilahdentien että Paciuksenkaaren pysäkkiä, jotka ovat melko lähekkäin. Lopetetaanko jompikumpi, tehdäänkö puoleenväliin uusi molempia korvaava pysäkki vai säilytetäänkö nykytilanne? Niin, pysäkit ovat muuten sitten 60m pitkiä, jotta kaksinajo on mahdollista.
> 
> Pysäkeille tietenkin z-tasoristeys ja mahdollisesti keltaiset vilkkuvalot. Lisäksi raitiovaunun kuva kolmioon kertomaan raitiovaunun etuoikeudesta jalankulkijaan nähden. Autoille puolestaan tasoristeyksenmerkit sekä mahdollisesti puomejakin vilkkaisiin risteyksiin. Tullaanhan raitiotiellä ajamaan hetkellisesti jopa 80km/h, sillä (eristetyllä) rautatiellä ei ole kadun nopeusrajoitukset voimassa.


Tämä on paikka jonne voisi sopia vähän raskaampi ratkaisu. Selitän muutaman ongelmakohdan kautta:
- Pysäkki palvelee myös Meilahden asuinaluetta. Kuusitieltä on hankalakulkuinen pudotus alas. Esimerkiksi jos Kuusitieltä haluaa Pasilaan niin esimerkiksi Reittioppaan mukaan tämä menee niin että kävellään 58:lle.
- Toisella puolella Paciuksenkatua ei ole oikeastaan muita merkittäviä kohteita kun Allergiasairaala. Joka on harvinaisen jyrkän tien takana mäen päällä. Naureskelin tätä yhdellä astmaatikolla että mitäköhän siinä oikein on ajateltu, ja tuli aika jyrkkä kommentti että se ei ole mikään vitsi, sitä mäkeä ihan oikeasti puskee vakavasti astmaattisia naama punaisena ylös.
- Lehdessä oli juttua siitä Englantilaista koulun opettajille on kortti jolla saa tilattua pidennetyt vihreät, oppilaat käy ulkoilemassa Seurasaaren suunnassa. Mielenkiintoista tässä se että kun haastatelluilla autoilijoille selitettiin miksi niissä valoissa seisotaan niin pitkään lähes kaikki kannattivat, vaikka aiemmin pitivät pidennettyjä vihreitä huonona ideana.
- Paciuksenkadun ja Allergiasairalaan välissä on noin 300 metriä pitkä ja 25 - 30 leveä parkkipaikka, tuolle löytyis varmaan parempaakin käyttöä.


Eli tehdään näin:
1) Paciuksenkadun pysäkin jälkeen kiskot lähtevät nousemaan ilmaratatyyppisesti niin että Meilahdentien kohdalla muodostuu alikulku. Tämä helpottaa myös Paciuksenkadaun ylitystä (se koulu).
2) Meilahden pysäkki siirtyy Paciuksenkadun mäkeen, se on suorassa tasossa mutta korkeammalla kuin autokaistat.
3) Pysäkille tehdään Paciuksenkadun itäpuolen kaistat ylittävä silta Kuusitieltä, eli se päättyy samaan tasoon kuin pysäkki.
4) Toiselta puolen pysäkkiä menee Allergiasairaalan suuntaan myös kävelysilta uuden korttelin läpi.
5) Se uusi kortteli Paciuksenkadun länsipuolelta josta on katettu kävely-yhteys ratikkapysäkille on noin 20 000 neliötä, eli 1 000 työpaikkaa tai 500 asukasta. Tuo on myös sellaiset 20 - 30 miljoonaa rahaa rakennusoikeudesta millä mällätä.
6) Jos ne poistuvat 100 - 200 parkkipaikkaa korvataan hallilla niin tuo on 3 - 10 miljoonaa.

----------


## risukasa

> Millä perusteella JKV-pakko on sääntöidiotismia?


JKV on liian raskas järjestelmä raitioliikenteen tarpeisiin. BOStrabissakin on todettu, että nopeuksissa 70km/h ja alle on kulunvalvonta raitioliikenteelle turha menoerä. Kun vauhtia on 80km/h ja ylöspäin, riittää Indusin tapainen kevyt kulunvalvonta mainiosti.

Bussikaistojen sääntömuutokset muuten tekivät nyt karhupalveluksen raitioliikenteelle. Kun homma piti kusta juosten, niin yksityisliikennettä pitkällä sillalla ei tajuttu kieltää samalla. Nyt on sitten raitiovaunujen kaista täynnä autoja myös ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Näin se raitioliikenne vaan nopeutuu nopeutumistaan...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli tehdään näin:...


Erittäin hyvä suunnitelma! Mutta sitä ei voi toteuttaa Suomen erityisolosuhteissa. Sillalla olevalla pysäkillä tuulee ja pyryttää niin, että raitioliikenne on keskeytettävä vähän väliä. Kävelysiltoja ei voi tehdä, koska katetulle kävelysillalle ei mahdu ajamaan 3,5 metriä leveällä 16 tonnin kauhakuormaajalla, joka on välttämätön talvikunnossapidon kannalta. Ratikkasillalla tulee voida ajaa paloautoilla ja ambulansseilla, mutta ne eivät pääse sinne pelkkiä kävelyreittejä pitkin. Ja jos tehdään eritasoliittymä, sinne on voitava päästä ajamaan myös autoilla, koska muuten autoliikenne tukkeutuu. Nykyisen parkkipaikan päälle ei voi rakentaa asuin- tai toimistotaloa, koska silloin autoilijat joutuvat edelleen kiipeämään sitä jyrkkää mäkeä allergiasairaalaan, eikä autoilijoita saa palvella huonommin kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä. Niin, ja myöskään bussimatkustajat eivät saa mitään hyötyä tuosta järjestelystä, joten sitä ei kannata tehdä. Sen sijaan suunnittelemme Töölön metroa ja Pisararataa, joiden asemilta pääsee myös allergiasairaalaan ainakin liityntäliikenteellä, joten tällaiset järjestelyt eivät ylipäätään ole mitenkään tarpeellisia.

Antero

PS: Tämä ei ollut sarkaismia, sillä kaikki edellä mainitut selitykset löytyvät mm. HS:n joukkoliikenneuutisoinnista eri hankkeiden yhteyksistä.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta sitä ei voi toteuttaa Suomen erityisolosuhteissa.


Noistahan saisi suorastaan runollisen kappaleen valituskuorolle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mun mielestäni nelosen linjan nooeuttamiseksi Meilahden ja Munkan välillä ei tarvitse tehdä muuta kuin:
- Vähentää pari pysäkkiä 
- Kieltää autoilta kadun Paciuksenkadun poikki ajo ja vasemmalle kääntyminen Paciuksenkadun varrella.. Autot joutuisivat käymään kauempana  kääntymässä jos haluaa eri suuntiin kuin oikealle mutta niin joutuu muissa maailman suurkaupungeissa usein myös jos kadun keskellä kulkee (pika-) raitiotie.

Mutta yksi asia mitä toivoisin että tehtäisiin keskustassa olisi että eliminoitaisiin sellaiset tilanteet mikä sattui tällä viikola jo pari kertaa, että kuorma-auto vetää ilmajohdot alas ja saa aikaan monen tunnin liikennekaaoksen koko keskustassa. 

Mitä minä ehdottaisin olisi ajokielto päiväsaikaan kuorma-autoille keskustan ruuhkaisimmilla ja tärkeimmillä kaduilla jos mahdollista, ja jos ei, koko raitiotien pistämistä tunneliin keskustassa. Vaikka se viimeksimainittu ratkaisu vaikuttaa kerettiläiseltä niin itse olen vakuuttunut että pitkällä aikavälillä siitä olisi enemmän hyötyä kuin haittaa. Raitiovaunuilel sattuu nykyisin nin usein onnettomuustilanteita kekustassa ja vaikka syyllinen on harvoin raitiovaunu itse, niin onnettomuuskien vaikutukset haijastuvat koko liikenteeseen ja järjestelmän luotetavuus kärsii. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> JKV on liian raskas järjestelmä raitioliikenteen tarpeisiin.


Näin varmasti onkin. Tulkitsin alkuperäisen kirjoittajan pitäneen JKV:tä idiotismina noin ylipäätään, siis myös rautateillä.

----------


## teme

Antero, sitä ei voi tehdä kaupunkikuvallisista syistä, silta rikkoo eheän motarilinjan. Ja jos et tätä ymmärrä niin sulla on väärä kaupunkuva.  :Smile: 

Rainer, miten olisi sellainen järeä teräspalkki lankojen korkeudella muutamassa strategisessa kohdassa ennen ajolankoja?

----------


## ess

> T
> Taidanpa sanoa, että lakipykäliä suurempi este vaikkapa raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiselle on yksityisen edun asettaminen yhteisen edun edelle. GT8N mainitsikin jo esteetikot, jotka varmasti kauhistelisivat rautatiemäistä rataa ja järeitä ilmajohtoasennuksia ainoana perusteenaan heidän mielestään rumannäköisyys.


Onhan täälläkin 339-DF kritisoinut Arabianrannan rautatiemaisia ajolankaripustuksia rumiksi. Esim. Helsinginkadulle moiset sopisivat mainiosti. Nykyään sitten ajellaan pyykkinaruilla.

----------


## hmikko

> Onhan täälläkin 339-DF kritisoinut Arabianrannan rautatiemaisia ajolankaripustuksia rumiksi. Esim. Helsinginkadulle moiset sopisivat mainiosti.


Pitikö Arabianrannan suunnassa olla jotain muotoiluosaamista? Mallia voisi ottaa vaikka Pariisista (Antero A:n ottama kuva). Suomessa pystytettiin aikanaan vissiin ensimmäisten joukossa maailmassa muotoilijan suunnittelemia sähkönsiirtolinjan tolppia Turun Hirvensaloon. Luulisi, että ajatuksen myyminen design-pääkaupungin ajolankaripustusten pylväisiin ei olisi ylivoimaista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer, miten olisi sellainen järeä teräspalkki lankojen korkeudella muutamassa strategisessa kohdassa ennen ajolankoja?


Jos ovat riittävän kestäviä niin miksi ei?

Toinen ratkaisu joka tuli mieleen olisi että vaunut ottaisivat virran niissä strategisissa risteyksissä katuun upotetuista virtakiskoista. Sellaisia on kuulemma kehitetty joissa virta on kytkettynä niihin vain sillloin kun vaunu on juuri kohdalla.  Ratkaisu tosin maksaisi varmaan aika paljon jos laitteet pitää asentaaa kaikkiin vaunuihin, mutta virtakiskoja voisi käyttää myös historiallisessa keskustassa ja muualla jossa ulkonäöllä on merkitystä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## GT8N

> Millä perusteella JKV-pakko on sääntöidiotismia?


Tarkoitin nimenomaan JKV-laitetta raitiotiekäytössä. Säännöllisen liikenteen rautatiekalustossa se on kyllä ihan jees. Kirjoitin ehkä hiukan epätarkasti.

----------


## petteri

> Toinen ratkaisu joka tuli mieleen olisi että vaunut ottaisivat virran niissä strategisissa risteyksissä katuun upotetuista virtakiskoista. Sellaisia on kuulemma kehitetty joissa virta on kytkettynä niihin vain sillloin kun vaunu on juuri kohdalla.  Ratkaisu tosin maksaisi varmaan aika paljon jos laitteet pitää asentaaa kaikkiin vaunuihin, mutta virtakiskoja voisi käyttää myös historiallisessa keskustassa ja muualla jossa ulkonäöllä on merkitystä.


Akut ovat parempi ratkaisu. Ratikat saadaan kulkemaan lyhyitä matkoja akuillakin. Uuden kaluston olisi syytä olla sellaista, että se pystyisi kulkemaan lyhyitä matkoja ilman virtajohtoja. Silloin hankalammissa risteyksissä ei tarvittaisi ilmajohtoja ollenkaan.

----------


## teme

Kaupsun listalla on vastaus aloitteeseen (Emma Kari, vihr.) raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuuksien parantamisesta.



> Esteet siihen, että kaikki raitiovaunujen tulosuunnat eivät ole
> nollaviivesuuntia, liittyvät pysäkkeihin ja lyhyisiin risteysväleihin.
> Pysäkillä viipymisajan ennuste ei vilkkailla pysäkeillä aina osu oikeaan,
> jolloin liikennevaloetuus ei toimi kunnolla. Lyhyiden risteysvälien takia
> raitiovaunun ilmaisua ei saada riittävän etäältä, jolloin raitiovaunun
> ajolupa ei ehdi alkaa ajoissa - erityisesti risteyksissä, joissa on pitkiä
> suojateitä. Kolmas syy liittyy liikenteellisesti tärkeiden
> pullonkaularisteysten ruuhkautumisalttiuteen, joka myös joskus voi
> rajoittaa etuuksien tehokkuutta.
> ...


Koko lausunto, http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...a_koskee_.html

Ihan hyvältä tuo kuulostaa, se mitä minustaa vaan pitäisi myös miettiä on tapoja päästä valoista kokonaan eroon.

Aiheesta myös Soininvaaran blogissa, http://www.soininvaara.fi/2010/10/21...ta-21-10-2010/

----------


## Antero Alku

> Akut ovat parempi ratkaisu. Ratikat saadaan kulkemaan lyhyitä matkoja akuillakin. Uuden kaluston olisi syytä olla sellaista, että se pystyisi kulkemaan lyhyitä matkoja ilman virtajohtoja. Silloin hankalammissa risteyksissä ei tarvittaisi ilmajohtoja ollenkaan.


Tähän on jo olemassa valmis ja toimiva teknologia, joka alun perin kehitettiin historiallisia kohteita varten. Samaa teknologiaa sovelletaan myös bussipuolella hybridibusseissa.

Eri asia on, kannattaako tällaisesta maksaa siksi, että joskus törpöt kuorma-autoilijat vetävät ajolankoja alas. Jos akkutekniikka ei ole kaikissa vaunuissa, siitä ei ole mitään hyötyä vauriotilanteiden kannalta. Ja vaikka nyt meillä revittiin ajojohtoja viikon sisällä kahdessa pahassa paikassa, oikeasti tuo on varsin harvinaista niin, että sitä varten kannattaa maksaa laitteista ja ylimääräisestä massasta kaikissa vaunuissa.

Yleisesti on nurinkurinen periaate ajatella, että kun joku toimii väärin, niin vahingon kärsijän tulee käyttää rahaa ja vaivaa suojautuakseen väärinkäytöksien seurauksia vastaan. Kyllä oikea lääke on kitkeä se väärinkäytös. Esimerkiksi tarpeeksi kovat seuraukset niin, että autokuski viitsii muistaa hoitaa tehtävänsä. Tosin kyllä kai nytkin on tilanne niin, että syyllinen maksaa kaikki kulut ja saa vielä muodollisen sakkorangaistuksenkin.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Tosin kyllä kai nytkin on tilanne niin, että syyllinen maksaa kaikki kulut ja saa vielä muodollisen sakkorangaistuksenkin.


Vakuutus maksaa suorat vahingot (näissä ajolankojen alas repimisissä siis ajolankojen korjauksen), mutta paljon suuremmiksi muodostuvat epäsuorat vahingot liikenteen häiriintymisestä jäävät jokaisen omalle kontolle. Syylliselle ei jää maksettavaksi kuin se muodollinen sakko. Vakuutuksen omavastuunkin maksaa ammattikuljettajilla työnantaja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vakuutus maksaa suorat vahingot (näissä ajolankojen alas repimisissä siis ajolankojen korjauksen), mutta paljon suuremmiksi muodostuvat epäsuorat vahingot liikenteen häiriintymisestä jäävät jokaisen omalle kontolle. Syylliselle ei jää maksettavaksi kuin se muodollinen sakko. Vakuutuksen omavastuunkin maksaa ammattikuljettajilla työnantaja.


Eikö enää peritäkään korvausta liikennehaitasta?

Antero

----------


## risukasa

Siis jokaisen omalle kontolle = _haitan kärsijän_ kontolle? Ja tämä oikeusvaltiossa, jossa 15-vuotiaalta laskutetaan 15000 euroa pesukuluja...

Raitioliikenteellehän välittömät kustannukset ovat yleensä pikkurahaa verrattuna niihin oikeisiin kustannuksiin eli ajamattomiin lähtöihin ja kilometreihin nähden. Myös ylityötunnit tulevat kalliiksi. Pitäisikö sitten ruveta ostamaan väärin pysäköityjen autojen siirto ja ajolankojen korjaus ulkopuoliselta firmalta, että saataisin korvaussummia ylöspäin? Joku ylikansallinen firma varmaan suostuisi mielellään laskuttamaan torniauton työstä 50.000EUR/tunti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yleisesti on nurinkurinen periaate ajatella, että kun joku toimii väärin, niin vahingon kärsijän tulee käyttää rahaa ja vaivaa suojautuakseen väärinkäytöksien seurauksia vastaan. Kyllä oikea lääke on kitkeä se väärinkäytös. Esimerkiksi tarpeeksi kovat seuraukset niin, että autokuski viitsii muistaa hoitaa tehtävänsä. Tosin kyllä kai nytkin on tilanne niin, että syyllinen maksaa kaikki kulut ja saa vielä muodollisen sakkorangaistuksenkin.


Käytännössä se väärinkäytöksen kitkeminen onnistuu vain niin että kielletään kuorma-autolla ajo Helsingin keskustassa. Tai sitten niin että keskustassa kuorma-autossa on oltava kuskin lisäksi jokin kaupungin järjestämä "luotsi" kuten satamissakin toimitaan laivojen kohdalla. Mutta mitä sellaisesta oikein tulisi? Kaupunki on ottanut riskin kun on rakentanut raitiotieitä paikkoihin joissa on paljon ruuhkia ja liikenteessä ajaa paljon sellaisia jotka eivät ole koskaan aikaisemmin raitiovaunua nähnyt edes.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Taas mahtavaa uutisointia:
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...tf_iOKboksi_p1

Siis pahat johdot tekivät kiusaa kilteille autoille ("roikkuvat ajolangat katkaisivat liikenteen")? Jalkakäytävällä ajaminen ja siellä olevaan pylvääseen törmääminen on ihan vähäpätöistä ("ohiajanut auto kolhaisi ajolankapylvästä")? Välinpitämättömien autoilijoiden törttöilyjen seurakukset pannaan jälleen kätevästi joukkoliikenteen piikkiin ("Ratikoiden ajolankaongelmista on kärsitty... useaan otteeseen...").

Kun autoihin ehdotellaan ties mitä alkoholinhaistimia ja muita kalliita teknisiä ajonestovirityksiä, niin eikö tarpeellisempaa olisi asentaa jonkinlainen "älylukko"? 
Sen kustannuksistahan saisi taas uuden perustelun väittää raitiotie- ja johdinautoliikennettä kalliiksi.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Taas mahtavaa uutisointia:
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...tf_iOKboksi_p1


Mutta miksi ihmeessä tuon takia 9 on ollut poikkeusreitillä?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Mutta miksi ihmeessä tuon takia 9 on ollut poikkeusreitillä?


Googlen StreetView'n perusteella katsottuna Sturenkadun ja Aleksiskiven kadun risteyksen ja tapahtumapaikan välillä ei ole jaksoerotinta eli kun virta on katkaistu tapahtumapaikalta, on se katkennut myös Sturenkadun ja Aleksis Kiven kadun risteyksestä. Jaksoerottimet ovat ovat kyllä heti risteyksen välittömässä läheisyydessä lounais- ja kaakkoispuolella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaupunki on ottanut riskin kun on rakentanut raitiotieitä paikkoihin joissa on paljon ruuhkia ja liikenteessä ajaa paljon sellaisia jotka eivät ole koskaan aikaisemmin raitiovaunua nähnyt edes.


Ymmärrän tämän vitsiksi kun kirjoitat sen täällä. Mutta kuten linkatusta uutisesta nähdään, toimittajat ajattelevat ihan vakavissaan näin.

Mutta niinhän se on, että raiskauksistakin pitää rankaista raiskattua tyttöä, joka on ottanut riskin syntymällä tytöksi, joka herättää oikeutetun ja välttämättömän ...

Antero

----------


## teme

Älkää nyt viitsikö. Toimittaja vaan kirjoittaa niin kuin asia on, eli roikkuvat ajolangat katkaisivat liikenteen, mikä toki sisältää myös ratikat. Ja kyllä, ajolankojen katkeamisista on ollut haittaa liikenteelle.

----------


## Tuomask

> Älkää nyt viitsikö. Toimittaja vaan kirjoittaa niin kuin asia on, ---


Niin ja toimittajan kirjoittaminen on aina neutraalia, eikä mitenkään värittynyttä suhteessa hänen omiin lähtökohtiinsa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Älkää nyt viitsikö. Toimittaja vaan kirjoittaa niin kuin asia on, eli roikkuvat ajolangat katkaisivat liikenteen...


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Tietenkin ajolangat alkavat ihan kiusallaan roikkua, jotta liikenne katkeaisi. Ja kannatipylvääseen törmää auto, ei auton kuljettaja. Raitiovaunut tietenkin törmäilevät aina autoihin, ja jalankulkijat jäävät autojen alle, eivätkä autonkuljettajat koskaan aja jalankulkijoiden päälle. Jalankulkjat, raitiovaunut ja ajolankojen kannatinpylväät ovat kaupungissa kaiken aikaa autojen tiellä ja ne aiheuttavat hirvittäviä ruuhkia, joita kaupungin virkamiehet eivät ymmärrä poistaa rakentamalla lisää teitä, katuja ja parkkipaikkoja. Niin, ja miksi kaikki muut autoilijat tunkevat sinne kaupunkiin. Nehän voisivat aivan hyvin käyttää vaikka joukkoliikennettä, joka kuitenkin minulle on mahdotonta, koska voin tarvita autoani kun istun työpaikallani Kaivokadulla koko päivän.

Minä vai me? Tietenkin minä olen tärkein ja muut voivat väistää. Me. Mikä on me?

Antero

PS: Eräs virkamies eräässä virastossa erään pääkaupungin keskustassa Suomessa, kun häntä kehotettiin lähtemään kotiin, koska rakennukseen oli tulossa sähkökatko huoltotöiden vuoksi. Ei kai se minua koske? Tämä tarina on tosi.

----------


## Compact

> Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Tietenkin ajolangat alkavat ihan kiusallaan roikkua, jotta liikenne katkeaisi. Ja kannatinpylvääseen törmää auto, ei auton kuljettaja.


ONNEKSI ei ole lisäksi johdinautoja! Mikä katastrofi se olisikaan kaupunkiliikenteelle, jos moisia vanhakantaisia sähkölinja-autoja vielä tämän kaiken hiab-sotkun lisäksi olisi juuttuneena katujen varsille.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> ONNEKSI ei ole lisäksi johdinautoja! Mikä katastrofi se olisikaan kaupunkiliikenteelle, jos moisia vanhakantaisia sähkölinja-autoja vielä tämän kaiken hiab-sotkun lisäksi olisi juuttuneena katujen varsille.


Tulisiko sinulle paha !sillöM, jos trollikat vetävätkin sarvet alas ja menevät kääntyviä etupyöriä hyväksikäyttäen häiriöpaikan ohi akkuvirralla?  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Tulisiko sinulle paha !sillöM, jos trollikat vetävätkin sarvet alas ja menevät kääntyviä etupyöriä hyväksikäyttäen häiriöpaikan ohi akkuvirralla?


Möllis!:tä vaan sinnekin!

Voisihan se olla sitten niinkin, että ratikalla olisi myös akkuvirtalähde. Pääsee sitten ohi näiden ruotsalaisen Hydrauliska Industrier AB:n laitteiden (HIAB) väärinkäyttäjien aiheuttamien sotkujen. Ratahan oli muuten liikennöimiskuntoinen, eli kun sähköttömät alastulleet ajojohtimet vain keritään radalta sivuun, niin akkuratikka kulkee myös häiriöpaikan ohi sutjakkaasti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jos ne trollikat nyt kerran niiiiiin loistavia, niin voisiko niitä sitten tilata vaikka sadan istumapaikan ja jonkinlaisen kiskolisäkkeen kanssa? Tällä kiskomahdollisuudella voisi sitten kiertää kaikki kaivonkannet, kivetetyt kadut, katutyömaat, kanttikivet pysäkkisyvennyksissä ja muut epätasaisuudet.

Eiköhän se akkumahdollisuus raitiovaunuihin siis tulisi halvemmaksi. Voidaan jättää ne trollikat sinne, missä niille on jo rakennettu valmis pohja ja verkostot. Kadonnevat niistäkin paikoista ennen pitkää.

----------


## Knightrider

> Eiköhän se akkumahdollisuus raitiovaunuihin siis tulisi halvemmaksi. Voidaan jättää ne trollikat sinne, missä niille on jo rakennettu valmis pohja ja verkostot. Kadonnevat niistäkin paikoista ennen pitkää.


Kyllä niille voi pohjan ja verkoston rakentaakin, verrattuna dieselbusseihin johdinautot ovat parempi (melusaaste, päästöt) vaihtoehto ja dieselbussit taas joillain linjoilla parempi kuin raitiovaunu (esim. Pohjois-Helsingin linjasto).

----------


## teme

> Kyllä niille voi pohjan ja verkoston rakentaakin, verrattuna dieselbusseihin johdinautot ovat parempi (melusaaste, päästöt) vaihtoehto ja dieselbussit taas joillain linjoilla parempi kuin raitiovaunu (esim. Pohjois-Helsingin linjasto).


OT, mutta joo ja ei. Pohjois-Helsingin linjasto on semmoinen spagetti ja siten kuormat on niin pieniä että jo telibussikin on iso useilla linjoilla. Se linjasto pitäisi järkeistää selkeämmäksi runkolinjoiksi. Eli niin että yksinkertaisesti määritellään haluttu linjasto ja sitten ihmetellään että mille ne kannattaa toteuttaa.

Esimerkiksi runkolinja 70 Kamppi tai Rautatientori - Pihlajisto - Pihlajamäki - Pukinmäki - Malmi - Siltamäki - Suutarila. Korvaa linjat 70T, 70V, 71 ja 71V sekä suurimman osan linjaa 73. Matkustajia noin 20 000 korvattavilla linjoilla. Riippuen vähän siitä kuinka paljon matkustajia tulee lisää niin tehdään sitten bussilla tai ratikalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ymmärrän tämän vitsiksi kun kirjoitat sen täällä. Mutta kuten linkatusta uutisesta nähdään, toimittajat ajattelevat ihan vakavissaan näin.
> 
> Mutta niinhän se on, että raiskauksistakin pitää rankaista raiskattua tyttöä, joka on ottanut riskin syntymällä tytöksi, joka herättää oikeutetun ja välttämättömän ...


Varoitus tiukkapipoille: EI SOPIVAA LUETTAVAA!

Tosielämässä nuoret vähäpukeiset tytöt ovat tietoisia riskeistä ja osaavat kyllä puolustaa itseään kun liikkuvat iltaisin kaupungilla. He liikkuvat isoissa laumoissa tai sitten jonkun korston kanssa. Suurin osa raiskatuista on keski-ikään ehtineitä madameja joilla on muutenkin aika hälläväliä asenne. 

Helsinki suojelee kalleuksiaan eli raitiotietään samalla kogiikalla kuin jälkimmäinen tapaus, Raitiotiet ovat olleet käytössä vuodesta 1 ja 2 joten ei se ole nin nuukaa jos vähän rytisee. Jos Helsingin raitiotiet olisivat uusia tai korkeintaan teinitytön ikäisiä, niin liikenteen katkeamisen riskejä olisi eliminoitu, niin ulkopuolisista syistä johtuvat kuin itse raitioteistä johtuvat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki suojelee kalleuksiaan eli raitiotietään samalla kogiikalla kuin jälkimmäinen tapaus, Raitiotiet ovat olleet käytössä vuodesta 1 ja 2 joten ei se ole nin nuukaa jos vähän rytisee. Jos Helsingin raitiotiet olisivat uusia tai korkeintaan teinitytön ikäisiä, niin liikenteen katkeamisen riskejä olisi eliminoitu, niin ulkopuolisista syistä johtuvat kuin itse raitioteistä johtuvat.


Onkohan tällekin väitteelle jokin perustelu?

Tämän HIAB-pystyssä ajelun merkitystäkin kannattaa miettiä selvittämällä ensin, kuinka usein tällaista tapahtuu. Ja toinen ajattelun aihe on verrata ajolankavaurioiden estämistä muihin onnettomuuksiin, vaikkapa liikennekuolemiin. Auton alle jäämisetkin voidaan estää lopettamalla autoilu tai jalankulku. Kumpi valitaan?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onkohan tällekin väitteelle jokin perustelu?
> 
> Tämän HIAB-pystyssä ajelun merkitystäkin kannattaa miettiä selvittämällä ensin, kuinka usein tällaista tapahtuu. Ja toinen ajattelun aihe on verrata ajolankavaurioiden estämistä muihin onnettomuuksiin, vaikkapa liikennekuolemiin. Auton alle jäämisetkin voidaan estää lopettamalla autoilu tai jalankulku. Kumpi valitaan?


Viimeviikoisten ajolankaonnettomuuksien vaikutukset ovat olleet laajoja ja pitkäkestoisia. Ja jostain syystä niitä sattui kaksi samalla viikolla, joten ihan sattumasta ei voi olla kysymys. On mahdollista että molempia autoja ajoi saman liikennöitsijän tai rakennusliikkeen kuljettajat joilla oli kireät aikataulut ja Helsingin liikenteen tuntemus huono tai olematon, mahdollisesti ulkomaisia kuljettajia, mutta on mahdollisuutta myös että kuljettajilla ja autoilla ei ollut mitään tekemistä keskenään. 

Ajolangat voivat tietenkin tippua alas muistakin syistä, samoin jokin ajoneuvo voi juuttua raitiotiekiskojen päälle, tai autot voivat kolaroida kadulla paikassa jossaa menee raitiotie tms. 

Helsingissä raitiotieliikenteen riskien todennäköisyyttä nostavat erittäin vilkas liikenne kaduilla ruuhka-aikaan, sekä erilaisten katu ja muiden rakennustöiden esiintyminen, varsinkin lumettomaan aikaan. Myös pohjoisen valaistusolot ja näkyvyyshaitat lisäävät riskejä. Esim Helsingin raitiovaunujen perinteinen vihreä-keltainen maalaus on kuin naamiointväri jonka takia ne ei erotu ympäröivästä syksyisestä maastosta. 

Riskien vaikutusta nostaa se että onnettomuuden sattuessa keskustassa, se heijastuu kaikkiin raitiolinjoihin, eli mistään pistemäisestä vaikutuksesta ei voi puhua. Samantyyppisiä riskejä on myös rautatieliikenteessä esim Helsingin pääarautatieaseman ratapihan kohdalla, siellä sattunut onnettomuus vaikuttaa koko Suomen junaliikenteeseen.

Raitioteiden riskien hallinnassa olisi pitänyt lähteä siitä että riskit selvitetään sekä todenäköisyyden että vaikutuksen perusteella ja arvioidana tärkeys, ja miten ne ehkäistään. 

Monissa suurkaupungeissa joissa on raitioteitä rakennettu viimeisten 15 vuoden aikanan, niitä ei ole edes yritetty rakentaa paikkoihin joissa on paljon autoliikennettä. Joko kieltämällä autoilu raitiotien poikki vaarallisissa risteyksissä tai rakentamalla eritasoratkaisuja. Joissakin kaupungeissa joissa on ollut raitiotie pitkään raitiotiet on siirretty vähemmän riskialtiisiin paikkoihin tai osittain tunneleihin esimetrojen tapaan, tai rakennettu autoliikennettä  varten läpiajotunneleita kaupungin keskustaan. 

Mitä liikennekuolemiin tulee niin ne ovat vähentyneet viimeisen 40 vuoden aikana n kolmannekseen, vaikka autojen liikennesuorite on moninkertaistunut. Se on tapahtunut tiukentamalla liikennesääntöjä, rakentamalla teitä turvallisemmiksi ja autojen turvallisuuden parantuessa.  Autoliikenteesä on siis yhä onnettomuusriski mutta koska autot ovat niin olennainen osa elämänmenoa niin autoja ei voi kieltää. Ainoastaan vakavien ympäristösyiden pakotaessa,  tai vaikean energiahuoltotilanteen tai vakavan poliittisen kriisin tai sotatilan takia takia voi autoilu vähentyä oleellisesti nykytilanteeseen verratuna.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Esim. Helsingin raitiovaunujen perinteinen vihreä-keltainen maalaus on kuin naamiointväri jonka takia ne ei erotu ympäröivästä syksyisestä maastosta.


Selvästi ratikat pitäisi maalata kauttaaltaan voimakkaan oranssin värisiksi, kuten täällä on usein esitetty. Luulisi tulevan nopeutushankkeisiin vauhtia. Ja mahdollisesti pitäisi myös kaataa oransseja lehtiä syksyisin tuottavat vaahterat raitiolinjojen näköpiiristä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sitä vastaan minulla ei ole mitään, että tehtäisiin taas kerran uusi "kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelma", jossa pyrittäisiin noihin Mikon mainitsemiin tavoitteisiin. Mutta en pidä sitä oikein tarpeellisenakaan, kun kaikki on jo kertaalleen tehty.


Minun mielestäni ei ole tehty. HKL:n vuoden 2006 selvitys kertoo, minkä tyyppisiä ongelmia pitäisi ratkoa. Linja 8 on sen jälkeen ensimmäinen linja, josta on tehty konkreettinen suunnitelma, missä on listattu mitä toimenpiteitä tehdään missäkin. Siinä jo on syntynyt kuilu todellisen tarpeen ja konkreettisen suunnitelman välillä: kasilla (joka linjana on vielä kaikkein helpoin) päästään parantamaan lähinnä joitakin pieniä ongelmapaikkoja eikä tehdä toimenpiteitä, joilla linja saataisiin kulkemaan ennustettavasti koko osuudellaan.

Kaikista rataosuuksista pitäisi siis tehdä yksityiskohtaiset suunnitelmat, joissa on toimenpiteet infran parantamiseksi tasolle, jossa muu liikenne ei vaikuta vaunun kulkuun ja nopeustaso on riittävä. Mieluiten samaan pakettiin sitten vielä pysäkki- ja liikennejärjestelyt niin, että vaunukokoa voidaan kasvattaa. Luulenpa vaan, että jos sellaiset suunnitelmat tehtäisiin, niin lupaa niiden toteuttamiselle ei tulisi, koska ne mainitsemasi lukuisat muut tekijät ovatkin helsinkiläisessä liikennepolitiikassa tärkeämpiä kuin ratikat.

----------


## 339-DF

Tähän voin kyllä yhtyä kaikilta osin.

Kasin suunnitelma on parannusta, mutta liian kompromissihakuinen ja jää puolitiehen. Ajatus siitä, että koko rataverkko käytäisiin samalla systeemillä läpi, mutta rohkeammin, ja tehtäisiin konkreettiset uudistussuunnitelmat, on hyvä. Ne kannattaisi tehdä myös, vaikka toteutus olisi epävarmaa, sillä jos suunnitelmat on hyvin tehty, niin niistä saadaan kuitenkin ulos puhtaita lukuja eli vuositasolla yhteensä miljoonien säästöjä liikennöintikuluissa. Aina on mahdollista, että nämä luvut saavat päitä kääntymään siihen malliin, että liikennepolitiikan suunta voisi muuttua.

Jos tällainen suunnitelma tehtäisiin, niin vaikka sitä ei toteutettaisikaan tai toteutettaisiin vain osittain, tästä voisi olla myös sellainen hyöty, että konkreettisesti näkisi, millainen merkitys on sillä, miten uudet radat suunnitellaan. Tämä voisi siis toimia raitioliikennesuunnittelijoiden painostustyökaluna arkkitehtien ja liikennesuunnittelun suuntaan sekä vanhoille kaduille rakennettavien uusien ratojen että uusien asuinalueiden ratojen kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tähän voin kyllä yhtyä kaikilta osin.


Minusta olennainen kysymys on, miksi näistä asioista ei välitetä ja miksi metroon pannaan 200 miljoonaa automaattipelleilyyn mutta jokainen sata tuhatta on liikaa raitioliikenteeseen. Tai miksi kaupunki itse selvittää, että ratikka on metroa parempi ja halvempi, mutta kumminkin pitää vaan tehdä metro.

Jos ei tiedetä, miksi mikään ei mene läpi muussa joukkoliikenteessä kuin metrossa ja metrossa menee mikä hyvänsä ropellihattuidea, on turha edes esittää mitään hyötyjä ja laskelmia. Johan esim. KANJOn raitioliikenteen nopeuttamissuunnitelmassa 1997 todettiin, että homma maksaa itsensä takaisin vuodessa. YHTALI-menetelmän H/K-kannattavuusluku siis ei ole jotain 2 tai 3, vaan pikemminkin 23. Eikä siihen tarvita mukaan yhtään aikasäästösekunteja, vaikka niitäkin tulee 20 % raitioliikenteessä vietetystä ajasta ja päälle vielä muun liikenteen nopeutuminen, kun sekään ei seiso turhaan odottelemassa tyhjiä risteyksiä. Siinä loppuu jo ropellihattukonsultilta varpaatkin kesken H/K-luvun laskennassa.

Minusta tämä on asennevamma. Tai sitten joku lahjoo, uhkaa, houkuttelee tai pakottaa jollain muulla keinolla toimimaan väärin. Vai keksiikö joku parempia selityksiä?

Antero

----------


## teme

> Minusta tämä on asennevamma. Tai sitten joku lahjoo, uhkaa, houkuttelee tai pakottaa jollain muulla keinolla toimimaan väärin. Vai keksiikö joku parempia selityksiä?


 Suunnittelukulttuuri Helsingissä näyttää minusta kovin kompromissihakuiselta, ja tämä ei koske vain ratikoita, tulee mieleen esimerkiksi palveluverkon uudistaminen eli että mitään ei voi tehdä. On siinä hyvätkin puolensa, mutta kun suunnittelu kuitenkin on valintoja niin niiden välttäminen on tavallaan epäsuunnittelua, esimerkiksi päättäjille suunnitelmat tulee hyvin valmiiksi pureskeltuina ilman vaihtoehtoja, ikäänkuin pelättäisiin että ne penteleet vielä päättää jotain. Kaupungin organisaatioista HELEN on minusta poikkeus, ja se on yksi parhaiten hoidettuja yrityksiä koko maassa. Minusta tämän pitäisi mennä niin että virkamiehet valmistelee vaihtoehdot ja tuo esiin sen mitä voitetaan ja mitä hävitään, ne maallikkopäättäjät sitten päättää mitä tehdään ja mikä on tärkeää, mikä on poliitikkojen ydinosaamista.

Ratikoiden ongelma ei ole poliittisen tuen tai tahdon puute, päinvastoin esimerkiksi KH on ainakin kertaalleen kovistellut että mikä siinä nopeutuksessa kestää ja ainoa mieleen tuleva hanke viime vuosilta jota lautakunta on erikseen kiirehtinyt on Munkkivuoren ratikka, Laajasalon ratikkasillan suunnittelun haettiin erikseen rahat Vihreiden toimesta koko kaupungin budjettiriihessä jossa muut asiat on ihan eri suuruusluokkaa, jne. Jos nyt ottaa käytännön pienen esimerkin, niin väitän että jos siinä kasin suunnitelmassa olisi lukenut että ne Hesarin järjestelyt nyt vaan tehdään eikä venata, niin olisi mennyt yksimielisenä läpi. Tai toinen, HSL:n parannuskorttien syövereistä löytyy että Pasilan sillasta tulisi tehdä joukkoliikennekatu hetimiten, miksi tuotakaan ei voi vaan viedä päätettäväksi?

Yksi semmoinen käytännön ongelma on se että bussipuolella on tyydytty nykytilaan, tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä että aikatauluilla on heitetty vesilintua ja linjoja pätkitään osiin että kiertoajat olisivat edes jotenkin vakioita. Jos vaikkapa Hämeentiellä bussit liikkuu ihan miten sattuu niin ei sinne voi tehdä valoetuuksia ratikoillekaan ilman että bussit kärsii.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratikoiden ongelma ei ole poliittisen tuen tai tahdon puute, päinvastoin esimerkiksi KH on ainakin kertaalleen kovistellut että mikä siinä nopeutuksessa kestää ja ainoa mieleen tuleva hanke viime vuosilta jota lautakunta on erikseen kiirehtinyt on Munkkivuoren ratikka, Laajasalon ratikkasillan suunnittelun haettiin erikseen rahat Vihreiden toimesta koko kaupungin budjettiriihessä jossa muut asiat on ihan eri suuruusluokkaa, jne. Jos nyt ottaa käytännön pienen esimerkin, niin väitän että jos siinä kasin suunnitelmassa olisi lukenut että ne Hesarin järjestelyt nyt vaan tehdään eikä venata, niin olisi mennyt yksimielisenä läpi.


Eli miksi ei ole näin lukenut?

Keksin kaksi selitystä. Joko oikeasti virkamiehet eivät tahdo toteuttaa näitä tai sitten heiltä puuttuu se johtajuus tehdä, mitä tahtovat. Minusta Vepsäläinen osasi tämän asian. Hän esitti kaiken metroon liittyvän siinä muodossa, että näin tehdään. Muilla asioilla ei näyttänyt olevan niin väliksi.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Suunnittelukulttuuri Helsingissä


Tähän Temen analyysiin voin yhtyä kaikilta osin.

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta on esimerkki lautakunnasta, jolle ei juuri koskaan esitellä vaihtoehtoja. Virkamiehet myös etukäteen arvaavat, mikä lautakunnassa menee läpi ja mikä ei. Jos arvataan, ettei mene läpi, ei esitetä ollenkaan. Toimintakulttuurin muutokseen pitäisi tulla aloite lautakunnalta itseltään.

----------


## Renne

Monet tehtävissä olevat toimenpiteet ovat pieniä, kuten että kaarteisiin ja vaihteisiin voi ajaa hieman suuremmalla nopeudella. Tai sitten valoetuudet, mitkä lähinnä lisäävät matkustan kokemaa matkustusnopeutta.
Oleellisesti taasen raitioverkkoa voi nopeuttaa muusta liikenteestä erotetuilla raitiovaunukaistoilla. Sekin on vähäistä, mutta liikennevaloetuuksien kanssa jotain. Kaikista oleellisimmin raitioverkkoa voidaan nopeuttaa paremmalla joukkoliikenteen tarjonnalla, mikä Helsingissä ja seudulla lähestulkoon tarkoittaa kiskoja. Suunnitelmat esim. Munkkivuoren raitiolinjasta ja esim. raidejokeri ovat hyviä.
Enemmän tulisi kuitenkin resurssoida täysin uusiin rataväyliin, joista mm. Pisara ja toinen "metro"linja ovat varteenotettavia länsimetron ja kehäradan nyt valmistuessa.
Myös Espoon kaupunkirata Histan ja Lohjan jatkeella, ja Klaukkalan kaupunkirata muun muassa, ovat hyviä suunnitelmia.
Tietullien käyttöönottamisesta on ollut viimeaikoina keskustelua. Tietullit jos eivät vähennä autoilua ja katuverkon kuormitusta, ainakin hillitsevät kasvua. Tietullit eivät kuitenkaan olisi käytössä kuin noin 10 vuoden päästä. Siihen asti autoilijat nauttikoot maksuttomasta ajoajasta.
Tietulleilla perustellaan myös hybridi- ja sähköautojen verotusta. Valtion tulot polttoaineverotuksesta pienenevät.
On perusteltua laskuttaa teiden käytöistä, sillä samalla logiikalla josta nyt autoilijat keskustelevat, joukkoliikenteen bussit ja junat infroineen - on nekin kustannettu verorahoilla. Ja verorahoilla kustannettu raitioliikenne on hidasta muun muassa koska yksityisautoilijat eivät maksa tiestön käytöstä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ratikoiden ongelma ei ole poliittisen tuen tai tahdon puute, päinvastoin esimerkiksi KH on ainakin kertaalleen kovistellut että mikä siinä nopeutuksessa kestää


Minun mielestäni ratikoiden ongelma on sama kuin joukkoliikenteen ylipäätään, eli että sympatia ei kanna juhlapuheita pidemmälle. Nopeuttamistavoite kyllä hyväksyttiin, mutta sitten kun tullaankin yksittäisiin päätöksiin, niin esim. torikortteleiden elävöittäminen onkin tärkeämpää kuin raitioliikenteen nopeus. Ratikoiden nopeuttamispäätös on jäänyt kuolleeksi kirjaimeksi eikä siitä tullutkaan toivottua kattopäätöstä, jolla voitaisiin perustella yksittäisiä toimenpiteitä.

Lautakunnat ym. valitsevat itse johtavat virkamiehet, joten jos vaan sopivia hakijoita on, voivat lautakunnat valita sellaiset esittelijät, joiden toimintakulttuuri miellyttää lautakuntaa. Siitä voisi päätellä, että poliitikot pitävät nykyisestä toimintakulttuurista, jossa tärkeistä päätöksistä keskustellaan kulisseissa tai iltakouluissa poliitikkojen kanssa jo valmistelun aikana ja päätösehdotus osataan siksi sorvata valmiiksi sellaiseksi, että se todennäköisesti menee läpi.

Yhtenä merkittävänä tekijänä kompromissihakuisuuteen näkisin, että poliitikot juoksevat pitkälti yksittäisten kansalaisten lähettämien mielipiteiden perässä asioissa, joissa heillä ei ole itsellään tuntemusta. Merkittävätkin uudistukset voivat jämähtää sitten pienen joukon vastustukseen. Ylipäätään muutosten tekeminen vaatii aina asiantuntemusta. Muuten muutoksia ei uskalleta tehdä, ettei vaan muuteta huonommaksi. Jos muutosta yrittää ilman asiantuntemusta, niin sitten kriittisten mielipiteiden tullessa niihin ei ole antaa kunnon vastauksia, ja homma keskeytetään.

----------


## JE

Sikäli onkin jollain tavalla kovin surullista, että raskaan byrokratian mallimaina pidetyissä Ranskassa ja Espanjassa raitiotieprojekteja on saatu toteutettua paljon paremmin kuin pohjoisempana, jossa ne tuppaavat päätyä sinne "juhlapuheita viherpiipertäjien mieliksi"-laatikkoon. Mutta tällaiset pienissä yksityiskohdissa näkyvät liikennekysymykset ovat hyvä ilmapuntari sen suhteen, miten tosissaan esimerkiksi ilmastonmuutoksen torjunnan kanssa ollaan. Jos mikään hanke ei etene ellei jollekin päättäjälle tai lähipiiriläiselle ole luvassa massiivista hyötä, ei selvästikään kovinkaan tosissaan.

----------


## teme

> Minun mielestäni ratikoiden ongelma on sama kuin joukkoliikenteen ylipäätään, eli että sympatia ei kanna juhlapuheita pidemmälle. Nopeuttamistavoite kyllä hyväksyttiin, mutta sitten kun tullaankin yksittäisiin päätöksiin, niin esim. torikortteleiden elävöittäminen onkin tärkeämpää kuin raitioliikenteen nopeus. Ratikoiden nopeuttamispäätös on jäänyt kuolleeksi kirjaimeksi eikä siitä tullutkaan toivottua kattopäätöstä, jolla voitaisiin perustella yksittäisiä toimenpiteitä.


Tohon spesifiseen juttuun liittyen niin se Katariinankadun kiskojen siirto on kai käytännössä kuopattu, virallisesti se on siirretty vähän niin kuin Töölön metron rakentamista on siirretty. Ja toikin piti hoitaa KH:n kautta vielä sen Lehmuskosken täystyrmäyslausunnon jälkeenkin. Mutta kieltämättä jos joka ikinen kiskonpätkä pitää käydä erikseen tappelemassa niin ei tää oikein etene.

Minä en tästä halua ketään varsinaisesti syytä ja tähän on varmaan perustelunsa, mutta kyllä se vastine KH:n kyselyyn oli aika vaisu, tosin se koko verkon nopeus on vähän typerä mittari. Eli vähän radikaalimpiakin toimia olisi voinut esittää, esimerkiksi tulee mieleen että Liisankatu välillä Snellmanninkatu - Unioninkatu pitäisi muuttaa kävelykaduksi tai vähintään kieltää pysäköinti. Se korjausidea että paikat nostetaan korokkeelle ei toimi. Ja ei tuo nyt esimerkiksi ole mitenkään kauhean radikaalia, saattaisi jopa parantaa autoliikennettäkin.

Voi tietenkin olla että tulee bumerangina takaisin, mutta on ainakin kissa nostettu pöydälle. Varsinkin ylempi virkamieskunta ja poliittiset päättäjät on täynnä ennustajia jotka on tietävinään mikä menee läpi ja mikä ei, ja he ovat yllättävän usein väärässä.




> Lautakunnat ym. valitsevat itse johtavat virkamiehet, joten jos vaan sopivia hakijoita on, voivat lautakunnat valita sellaiset esittelijät, joiden toimintakulttuuri miellyttää lautakuntaa. Siitä voisi päätellä, että poliitikot pitävät nykyisestä toimintakulttuurista, jossa tärkeistä päätöksistä keskustellaan kulisseissa tai iltakouluissa poliitikkojen kanssa jo valmistelun aikana ja päätösehdotus osataan siksi sorvata valmiiksi sellaiseksi, että se todennäköisesti menee läpi.


Varmaan vähän lautakuntakohtaista, osa lautakunnista on vähemmän tärkeäksi koettuja ja osaa jäsenistä ei kiinnosta. Eikä siinä sinänsä mitään vikaa ole että asiat käydään läpi muissa yhteyksissä kunhan ne käydään.




> Yhtenä merkittävänä tekijänä kompromissihakuisuuteen näkisin, että poliitikot juoksevat pitkälti yksittäisten kansalaisten lähettämien mielipiteiden perässä asioissa, joissa heillä ei ole itsellään tuntemusta. Merkittävätkin uudistukset voivat jämähtää sitten pienen joukon vastustukseen. Ylipäätään muutosten tekeminen vaatii aina asiantuntemusta. Muuten muutoksia ei uskalleta tehdä, ettei vaan muuteta huonommaksi. Jos muutosta yrittää ilman asiantuntemusta, niin sitten kriittisten mielipiteiden tullessa niihin ei ole antaa kunnon vastauksia, ja homma keskeytetään.


Tota, poikkeuksiakin toki varsinkin tällä foorumilla on, mutta kyllä virkamieskunnalta tulee aivan mitä sattuu vastauksia ihan asialliseenkin kritiikkiin. Tavalleen sen ymmärtää kun suurin osa kritiikistä on ihan mitä sattuu. Mutta mä olen esimerkiksi Östikasta kuullut lähes kaikki viralliset ja epäviralliset vaihtuvat meriselitykset, ja ihan hauskaa on ollut.  :Smile: 

Yksi syy miksi niitä ristiriitojakin pitäisi puida julkisemmin on että semmoista yleisasiantuntijaa joka ihan oikeasti ymmärtäisi kaikki uusiin alueisiin liittyvät liikenteelliset, taloudelliset, ympäristö, esteettiset, jne. näkökohdat ei oikein voi olla olemassakaan. On se sitten virkamies, konsultti, päättäjä tai joku netin paremmintietäjä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Varsinkin ylempi virkamieskunta ja poliittiset päättäjät on täynnä ennustajia jotka on tietävinään mikä menee läpi ja mikä ei, ja he ovat yllättävän usein väärässä.


Varmasti molemmissa on myös jonkun verran ylivarovaisuutta, koska jokainen ehdotus joka ei mene läpi on arvovaltatappio esittelijälle.




> Tota, poikkeuksiakin toki varsinkin tällä foorumilla on, mutta kyllä virkamieskunnalta tulee aivan mitä sattuu vastauksia ihan asialliseenkin kritiikkiin. Tavalleen sen ymmärtää kun suurin osa kritiikistä on ihan mitä sattuu.


Kritiikkiä tulee niin paljon, että virkamiehille varmaankin kehittyy halu saada sivuutettua kritiikki mahdollisimman nopeasti antamalla minkälainen vastaus vaan. Kunnollisten vastausten miettimiseen käytetty aika olisi kuitenkin pois kehittävämmästä toiminnasta. Kriittistä onkin se, kuka kysyy. Tärkeää on osata vastata oikein päätöksentekijän esittämiin kysymyksiin. Jos asiantuntemusta ei ole, niin päätöksentekijä huomaa että liikkeellä ollaan heppoisin perustein eikä anna lupaa edetä.

----------


## kouvo

> mutta kyllä virkamieskunnalta tulee aivan mitä sattuu vastauksia ihan asialliseenkin kritiikkiin.


Tämä nyt ei sinänsä yllätä, koska ylempi virkamieskuntakin on yleensä saavuttanut asemansa jäsenkirjansa eikä ammattitaitonsa vuoksi. Omasta mielestäni on huomattavasti hyväksyttävämpää, että tyhmiä päätöksiä tekevät kansan valitsemat poliitikot, eivätkä virkamiehet. De facto tilanne vaikuttaa nykyään olevan kuitenkin juurikin niin, että virkamiehet näitä päätöksiä tekevät poliitikkojen toimiessa kumileimasimina. Toteutuneita joukkoliikennehankkeita indikaattorina käyttäen tulee väistämättä vielä mieleen, että virkamieskunnastakaan penaalin terävimmät kynät eivät todellakaan ole päätyneet tälle sektorille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yle Helsinki uutisoi eilen:
> 
> Raitioliikenne paisuu lähes kolmanneksella Helsingissä
> 
> Muutama kohta uutisesta:
> 
> "Uusien reittien lisäksi ratikoiden nopeutta pitäisi parantaa. Helsingin seudun liikenteen joukkoliikennesuunnitteluosaston johtaja Ville Lehmuskoski muistuttaa, että Helsingissä on tällä hetkellä Euroopan hitain raitioliikenne. Tällä hetkellä keskinopeus on pysähdyksineen vain 13 km/h. "
> 
> "- Raitiolinjat 3 ja 7 siirrettäisiin Mannerheimintien rinnakkaistielle eli Topeliuksenkadulle, jolloin Mannerheimintielle jäävät suurimmat raitiolinjat 4 ja 1 voitaisiin toteuttaa pika-raitiolinjoina, sanoo HSL joukkoliikennesuunnitteluosaston johtaja Ville Lehmuskoski."
> ...


Hyvin kannatettavaa puhetta Lehmuskoskelta. Manskun pikaraitioistaminen ei loppujen lopuksi vaadi mitään mahdottomuuksia ja toimisi hienona pilottina. Tiesittekö, että ruuhka-aikaan linjan 10 keskinopeus Kirralta Oopperalle on 10,8 km/h?

----------


## petteri

> Hyvin kannatettavaa puhetta Lehmuskoskelta. Manskun pikaraitioistaminen ei loppujen lopuksi vaadi mitään mahdottomuuksia ja toimisi hienona pilottina.


Pysäkeiksi Stockmann - Lasipalatsi - Ooppera - Töölön tulli, muut pysäkit tuolta väliltä pois, 100 % liikennevaloetuuksille manskulla ja sivukaduilla on ihan liikaa liikennettä, joten niille ei ole kauheasti tehtävissä. Pelkästään manskun ratikkojen ehdoilla ei voi tehdä liikennevalokiertoa, kun busseja, risteäviä ratikoita ja autoja on niin paljon (varsinkin jos 3 ja 7 kulkevat Topeliuksenkatua.).

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä siellä saa nopeustason nousemaan ilman (ainakaan noin reipasta) pysäkkien poistoakin. Kun Manskulta saa kääntyvät ratikat kokonaan pois Topeliuksen myötä ja jäljelle jää vain 2,5 min vuorovälillä suoraan ajavia ratikoita, niin se antaa jo ihan uudenlaiset eväät valosuunnitteluun.

Jos ajatellaan vähän pidemmällä tähtäimellä, niin niitä bussejakin lähtee aikamoiset kasat pois. Nopeaa ratikkaa voi ajaa pidemmälle kuin nyt, jolloin vuoromäärää kasvattamatta (vaunukokoa toki kasvattamalla) voidaan korvata esim. Haagan linjat ihan taloudellisesti. Kehärata ja pisara vähentävät busseja ihan oleellisesti.

----------


## heka

Kunpa tuohon nopeuttamiseen paneuduttaisiin nyt toden teolla. Olen muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen palannut käyttämään säännöllisesti nelosta Ritarihuoneen ja Meikun välillä. Matka kestää nykyisin noin kaksi minuuttia kauemmin. Hidastukset risteyksissä tekevät osansa, mutta käsittämätöntä viivytystä tulee mm. Hesperian puiston jalankulkuvaloissa. VAROVA-valotkin näyttävät tunnistavat lähestyvän vaunun vasta varsin lähellä valoja, mistä aiheutuu turhia pysähdyksiä ja Lasipalatsille mentäessä valokierrosta putoamisia. Pienelläkin viilauksella varmasti saataisiin parannusta aikaan.

----------


## petteri

Jos raitiovaunuja halutaan nopeuttaa, selvästi tehokkain keino on kuitenkin pysäkkien karsiminen. Toinen tehokeino ihan keskustassa on vuorotiheyden löysääminen, niin etteivät ratikat ruuhkauta toisiaan pysäkeillä ja risteyksissä. 

Liikennevaloetuuksien parantaminen alkaa olla tehokasta vasta kun vuoroväli on viitisen minuuttia tai enemmän. Silloin voidaan ratikoille antaa hyvät etuudet. Mannerheimintiellä tuskin voidaan helposti mennä siihen, että sillä menisi raitiovaunu vain viiden  minuutin välein, joka tarkoittaa että risteyksiin tulisi ratikka keskimäärin 150 sekunnin välein. 

Kun raitioliikenteen vuoroväli on reilusti alle viisi minuuttia suuntaansa, "vihreä aalto" voi toimia ratikoillakin vain vain yhteen suuntaan. Lisäksi risteävä liikenne aiheuttaa valintatilanteita, jos Mannerheimintiellä on ratikoilla  kohtuullinen vihreä aalto, katua risteävillä raitiolinjojen pitää sitten vastaavasti odottaa vuoroaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos raitiovaunuja halutaan nopeuttaa, selvästi tehokkain keino on kuitenkin pysäkkien karsiminen.


Se on myös tehokkain keino karkottaa matkustajat, ja se kai ei ole tässä tarkoituksena.




> Toinen tehokeino ihan keskustassa on vuorotiheyden löysääminen, niin etteivät ratikat ruuhkauta toisiaan pysäkeillä ja risteyksissä.


Siksi seiskan ja kolmosen saaminen tuolta pois on tärkeää.




> Liikennevaloetuuksien parantaminen alkaa olla tehokasta vasta kun vuoroväli on viitisen minuuttia tai enemmän.


Mihin tämä 5 min sääntö perustuu?

Mitä vähemmän ratikoita, sitä tehokkaammat etuusmahdollisuudet, se on selvä. Kuitenkin 2,5 min vuoroväli suuntaansa ilman kääntyviä vaunuja on selkeä parannus nykytilanteeseen, jos samaan pakettiin saadaan vielä kuljettajarahastuksen poisto ja korkalattiaisten vaunujen poisto, jolloin vaunujen kulkua voidaan ennakoida ihan eri tavalla kuin nyt (toisin sanoen aikataulusuunnittelun keinoin pystytään varmistamaan, että vaunut kulkevat sopivalla etäisyydellä toisistaan ja kohtaavat suunnitelluissa paikoissa).




> Lisäksi risteävä liikenne aiheuttaa valintatilanteita, jos Mannerheimintiellä on ratikoilla  kohtuullinen vihreä aalto, katua risteävillä raitiolinjojen pitää sitten vastaavasti odottaa vuoroaan.


Mä järkeilisin tämän sillä tavalla, että noissa kahdessa paikassa katsotaan linjojen kierrosaikoja ja paineita ja päätetään sen mukaan, minkä etuus voittaa. Eli jos kolmosen kierrosaika on just tasan 70 min ja sekunnin lisäys vaatisi uuden vaunun, mutta nelosen kierrosaika on vaikka 73 min ja siellä on kaksi ylimääräistä minuuttia koska tasavuorovälin vuoksi kierrosaika on sitten 75, niin silloin kolmonen pääsee Manskun yli viiveettä ja nelonen odottaa, koska se ei käytännössä näy kustannuksissa.

----------


## sane

> Jos raitiovaunuja halutaan nopeuttaa, selvästi tehokkain keino on kuitenkin pysäkkien karsiminen. Toinen tehokeino ihan keskustassa on vuorotiheyden löysääminen, niin etteivät ratikat ruuhkauta toisiaan pysäkeillä ja risteyksissä. 
> 
> Liikennevaloetuuksien parantaminen alkaa olla tehokasta vasta kun vuoroväli on viitisen minuuttia tai enemmän. Silloin voidaan ratikoille antaa hyvät etuudet. Mannerheimintiellä tuskin voidaan helposti mennä siihen, että sillä menisi raitiovaunu vain viiden  minuutin välein, joka tarkoittaa että risteyksiin tulisi ratikka keskimäärin 150 sekunnin välein. 
> 
> Kun raitioliikenteen vuoroväli on reilusti alle viisi minuuttia suuntaansa, "vihreä aalto" voi toimia ratikoillakin vain vain yhteen suuntaan. Lisäksi risteävä liikenne aiheuttaa valintatilanteita, jos Mannerheimintiellä on ratikoilla  kohtuullinen vihreä aalto, katua risteävillä raitiolinjojen pitää sitten vastaavasti odottaa vuoroaan.


Eiköhän kuitenkin tehokkain menetelmä ole turhien pysähdysten karsiminen? Pysäkit kuitenkin ovat matkustajia varten, eivätkä siten millään lailla turhia ratikan kulkemisen kannalta.. Pahimmillaan ratikka kuitenkin odottelee ennen pysäkkiä vihreätä, josta kiihdyttää päästäkseen pysäkille pysähtymään. Pysäkiltä liikkeellelähtiessä odottaa sitten jo seuraava punainen.

Miten tilanteen korjaaminen voi olla niin vaikeata? Varsinkin mannerheimintiellä ennen 7 ja 3 liittymistä, ei pitäisi olla mitenkään mahdotonta tilata vihreää aaltoa hyvissä ajoin. Edellytykset pitäisi kuitenkin olla kohdillaan: yhteensä ~2 min vuoroväli, omat kaistat koko matkalta. Ja kait tuon 3 ja 7 liittymisen jälkeen voisi periaatteessa hoitaa niin, että nämä odottavat Nordenskiöldinkadulla 4 tai 10, ja liittyisivät sitten tämän tarjoamaan vihreään aaltoon? Vaatisi varmaan kuitenkin osalla pysäkeistä pidennyksiä, jotta kaksi ratikkaa mahtuisivat pysähtymään samaan aikaan?

----------


## Albert

Kaupungin intresseissä ei kerta kaikkiaan näytä olevan henkilöautoliikenteen "vaikeuttaminen" eli ratikkaliikenteen suosiminen vaikka liikennevaloetuuksia parantamalla.
Niin kauan kun on näin, on turhaa edes haaveilla parannuksista. Keskustatunnelikin on otettu uudelleen esille.
Turhat pysäkit; olen "maailmalla" nähnyt pitempiä pysäkinvälejä kuin meillä. Mutta niille pysäkeille taapertavat matkustajat sitten tietävät, että kun ratikkamatka alkaa, on meno myös vauhdikasta.
Eli ajallisesti kannattaa vähän pidempi jalkamatka.

----------


## 339-DF

> Turhat pysäkit; olen "maailmalla" nähnyt pitempiä pysäkinvälejä kuin meillä. Mutta niille pysäkeille taapertavat matkustajat sitten tietävät, että kun ratikkamatka alkaa, on meno myös vauhdikasta.
> Eli ajallisesti kannattaa vähän pidempi jalkamatka.


Kyllä meillä keskimäärin voisi olla pidempi pysäkkiväli kuin mitä nyt on. Mansku on kuitenkin aika hyvä nykyisellään. Lasipalatsilta Oopperalle pysäkkiväli ei ole mitenkään lyhyt, se on ihan optimaalinen. Oopperan ja Kelan väli on pysäkkivälien kannalta vääränmittainen, mistä pitää syyttää asemakaavasuunnittelijaa.  :Smile:  Tuossa voisi ehkä ajatella sellaista mallia, jossa Töölön hallin ja Kelan pysäkit yhdistettäisiin yhdeksi, Linnankoskenkadun pohjoispuolelle sijoitettavaksi pysäkiksi. Mutta silloin etäisyys Tullinpuomiin kasvaisi liiaksi. No, Tullinpuomin pysäkin voisi vastaavasti siirtää Lääkärinkadun eteläpuolelle, mutta siinä ei oikeasti ole tilaa.

Pysäkkiväli on selkeästi lyhyt esim. Mäkelänkadulla Sturenkadun ja Velodromin välillä taikka Tehtaankadulla, Bulevardilla, Snellulla ja Aleksilla. Jälkimmäinen on kuitenkin niin ydinkeskustassa etten sieltä lähtisi vähentämään.

----------


## Jusa

> Töölön hallin ja Kelan pysäkit yhdistettäisiin yhdeksi, Linnankoskenkadun pohjoispuolelle sijoitettavaksi pysäkiksi.


Kelan pysäkkiä tuskin voi siirtää koska se muodostuu melko tärkeäksi vaihtopysäksi risteävän raitiotieliikenteen vaihtopaikaksi.
Samoin pysäkki "Töölön halli" eli "sipoon kirkko" on kuljettajien vaihtopysäkki.  Elikkä kyllä ne pysäkit ovat oikeissa ja tarpeellisiisa paikoissa.

Ensimmäisenä pois turhat jarruttavat jalankulkuvalot pysäkkien läheisyyksistä ja tilalle varovavalot.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kelan pysäkkiä tuskin voi siirtää koska se muodostuu melko tärkeäksi vaihtopysäksi risteävän raitiotieliikenteen vaihtopaikaksi.
> Samoin pysäkki "Töölön halli" eli "sipoon kirkko" on kuljettajien vaihtopysäkki.  Elikkä kyllä ne pysäkit ovat oikeissa ja tarpeellisiisa paikoissa.


Näinhän se on.




> Ensimmäisenä pois turhat jarruttavat jalankulkuvalot pysäkkien läheisyyksistä ja tilalle varovavalot.


Kun ne varovat ei toimi kunnolla eikä kukaan tee mitään niiden toimivuuden parantamiseksi.

Voisiko Kansallismuseon pysäkillä ja vastaavissa paikoissa olla suojatiet vain autokaistojen yli? Ei siis valkoisia viivoja raitiotien ylikulun kohdalla ollenkaan, vaikka ylikulku kuitenkin olisi kuten nytkin. Kun ei olisi suojatietä, ei tarvittaisi valo-ohjaustakaan. Ei edes varovaa. Ja kaiken lisäksi ratikalla olisi etuajo-oikeus. Onko laissa tällainen porsaanreikä?

Jos ei ole, niin lakia pitäisi muuttaa niin, että Kansallismuseon tapauksessa suojatie on yhtenäinen, mutta raitiotien kohdalla sen ei tarvitse olla valo-ohjattu. Jos se toimii Ruotsissa tai Sveitsissä, niin kyllä se toimii Suomessakin. Vai onko suomalaisten geneettinen erityispiirre, ettei suojatievaloja voi toteuttaa samalla tavalla kuin muualla Euroopassa?  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

Tai sitten S-mutka-suojatie, jossa kaiteilla pakotetaan jalankulkijat varomaan ratikoita samalla tavalla kuin esim. joillain kevyen liikenteen tasoristeyksillä Kirkkonummen suunnalla.

----------


## Jusa

> Tai sitten S-mutka-suojatie, jossa kaiteilla pakotetaan jalankulkijat varomaan ratikoita samalla tavalla kuin esim. joillain kevyen liikenteen tasoristeyksillä Kirkkonummen suunnalla.


Saksanmaalla käytetään paljon noita suojatietä, jotka eivät jatku suoraan yli vaan ne päättyvät kiskojen tullessa teräsaitaan.
Olen ollut jostain lukevani, että tälläisiä eu ei hyväksy ?

----------


## Safka

> Kun ne varovat ei toimi kunnolla eikä kukaan tee mitään niiden toimivuuden parantamiseksi.


Varova-valoja on haluttu lähestyttävän hitaasti eli reippaasti alle 30 km/h nopeudella. Siltä kantilta ne toimivat kuten on suunniteltukin. Itsessään ajatus on hyvä, ja voisi toimiakin jos systeemi olisi varma ja myös muut Manskun valot toimisivat edes jotenkuten samalla periaatteella.
Manskun ongelma ei suinkaan ole nuo varovat, vaan Hesperian- sekä Dunckerinkatujen risteys. Maalle päin mentäessä noiden risteyksien ansiosta ratikka jää jopa 2 valokiertoa jälkeen oikeasta liikenteestä. (Huom! jos pysäkillä ei tarvii pysähtyä, niin ratikat kulkee muun liikenteen muassa. Tästähän sitä hajontaa kertyy: yhdestä risteysryppäästä jopa parin minuutin ero!)
Manskun eteläpää toimii perusvalokierrolla molempiin suuntiin melkoisen hyvin. Olisin melko halukas näkemään tilanteen, jossa etuuksista luovuttaisiin monilinjaisilla osuuksilla ja suunniteltaisiin täsmälliset valokierrot. Joukkoliikenne-etuus voisi rajoittua siihen, ettei S tule päin pärstää 10 metriä ennen risteystä.

----------


## heka

> Varova-valoja on haluttu lähestyttävän hitaasti eli reippaasti alle 30 km/h nopeudella. Siltä kantilta ne toimivat kuten on suunniteltukin.


Tarkoituksenako siis on todella hidastaa ja kangistaa ratikkaliikennettä? Logiikka ontuu siinä, että ratikoissa on (onneksi) pätevät ja ammattitaitoiset kuljettajat toisin kuin viereisellä kaistalla. Jos äänettömyys on ongelma, kilkatettakoon nykyistä enemmän kelloa suojateitä ja pysäkkejä lähestyttäessä.

----------


## Safka

> Tarkoituksenako siis on todella hidastaa ja kangistaa ratikkaliikennettä? Logiikka ontuu siinä, että ratikoissa on (onneksi) pätevät ja ammattitaitoiset kuljettajat toisin kuin viereisellä kaistalla.


Kyllä näin on eli parannusta ei liene odotettavissa. Hyvien vauhtien luonnollisella hidastuksella(* ei pysäkille pääse vaan ennen valoja pitää jarruttaa ja sitten valojen vaihduttua taas vähän kiihdyttää.

*) Kansallismuseon pysäkki lienee ratikkaverkon pysäkeistä ainoa, joka on nyppylän päällä. Sinne seisahtuminen kävisi siis vähäisellä virran kulutuksella, mutta pysäkille saapuminen on tehty hankalaksi.




> Jos äänettömyys on ongelma, kilkatettakoon nykyistä enemmän kelloa suojateitä ja pysäkkejä lähestyttäessä.


Kyllä se varova itsessään pitää riittävää meteliä  :Wink: 
Mutta älä muuta sano. Mun kokemuksien perusteella ratikkakaistan yli mennään surutta ja usein katsomatta. Sen sijaan autokaistojen yli katsotaan tarkkaan eikä välttämättä mennä vielä edes vihreen palaessa. Mitä siis niillä ratikkaratain ylittävillä valoilla on tekoa, kun ei niitä noudata mikään määriteltävissä oleva jalankulkijayhmä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Taas taas kerran: kuinka paljon helpompaa olisi, jos raitiotie Mannerheimintiellä kulkisi itäreunalla eikä keskellä katua. Ei olisi mitään tarvetta yhteensovittaa autoliikennettä ja raitiotieliikennettä. Tämä olisi mun mielestä pikaraitiotieliilkennettä: Oopperan ja Lasipalatsin välillä raittiotieliikenne kokonaan omalla väylällään. Silloin pysäkkivälikin voitaisiin miettiä kokonaan irrallaan risteysten valokierroista.

----------


## ultrix

> Saksanmaalla käytetään paljon noita suojatietä, jotka eivät jatku suoraan yli vaan ne päättyvät kiskojen tullessa teräsaitaan.
> Olen ollut jostain lukevani, että tälläisiä eu ei hyväksy ?


Jos niitä rakennetaan bussikaistan takia Tampereella, niin miksei raitiovaunukaistan takia Helsingissä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos niitä rakennetaan bussikaistan takia Tampereella, niin miksei raitiovaunukaistan takia Helsingissä?


Kaupunkikuvallisista syistä ja rakennusviraston vastustuksen vuoksi.

----------


## teme

> Jos niitä rakennetaan bussikaistan takia Tampereella, niin miksei raitiovaunukaistan takia Helsingissä?


Mielenkiintoista, Helsingissä kuulee sitäkin että ne olisivat jotenkin laittomia. Olisiko esimerkkejä?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:19 ----------




> Kyllä se varova itsessään pitää riittävää meteliä 
> Mutta älä muuta sano. Mun kokemuksien perusteella ratikkakaistan yli mennään surutta ja usein katsomatta. Sen sijaan autokaistojen yli katsotaan tarkkaan eikä välttämättä mennä vielä edes vihreen palaessa. Mitä siis niillä ratikkaratain ylittävillä valoilla on tekoa, kun ei niitä noudata mikään määriteltävissä oleva jalankulkijayhmä?


Tämähän tässä nimenomaan on tyhmintä. Paras suojatie kiskojen yli on Stockan pääoven edessä. Siinä ei ole suojatietä eikä valoja, ja hyvin toimii.

----------


## heka

Vielä VAROVA:sta. Ne muistaakseni myytiin aikoinaan nopeuttamaan ratikkaliikennettä, mutta vaikutus on täysin päinvastainen. Missään kohdassa VAROVA ei ilmeisesti anna muusta valokierrosta poikkeavaa etuutta, eli sillä onkin vain jarruttava vaikutus. Lisäksi VAROVAn ääni peittää alleen ratikan äänikellon, mikä on ilmeinen vaaratekijä. Yhdyn edelliseen, että paras suojatie olisi ei suojatietä ollenkaan kuten Stockan kohdalla on.

----------


## Jykke

> Olisiko esimerkkejä?


Viinikan liikenneympyrä.

Hatanpään valtatie.

Pispalan valtatie 1.

Pispalan valtatie 2.

----------


## teme

> Viinikan liikenneympyrä.
> 
> Hatanpään valtatie.
> 
> Pispalan valtatie 1.
> 
> Pispalan valtatie 2.


Kiitos, varsinkin toi viimeinen on mielenkiintoinen koska siinä on ilmeisesti jalankulkijavalot? Helsinkiläisen tulkinnan mukaan tuon pitäisi jatkua yhtenäisenä koko kadun yli.

----------


## Jykke

> Kiitos, varsinkin toi viimeinen on mielenkiintoinen koska siinä on ilmeisesti jalankulkijavalot?


Itse asiassa niissä kaikissa on jalankulkijavalot autokaistojen ylitse, mutta bussikaista ylitetään ilman valoja.

----------


## Jusa

> rakennusviraston vastustuksen vuoksi.


Mahtaako syynä olla puhtaanapito, kun ei pääse koneella suoraan yli?
Eiköhän nuo suojatiet ole turvallisempia kaikille osapuolille ja keskelle riittää jonkun tapaiset vilkkuvalot.

Manskulla kannattaisi kokeilla!

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olisiko esimerkkejä?


Löytyypä tuollainen suojatie lähempääkin, nimittäin Tapiolasta.
Autotien yli on valot, bussikaistojen yli ei.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsinkiläisen tulkinnan mukaan tuon pitäisi jatkua yhtenäisenä koko kadun yli.


Se on juuri se limitys joka tekee tuosta laillisen. Eli jos suojatiet eivät ole peräkkäin vaan "vierekkäin" niin silloin tuo on OK.

Juuri tuollaisia Tampereen ja Tapiolan kaltaisia suojatiejärjestelyitä suunniteltiin aikanaan Helsingin keskikorokepysäkkien suojateillekin. Helsinkiläiset erityisolosuhteet (vrt. edellä) estävät toteutuksen, mutta ratikalla on aikaa odotella ja meillä veronmaksajilla ilmeisesti rahaa maksaa siitä odottelusta.

----------


## petteri

> Juuri tuollaisia Tampereen ja Tapiolan kaltaisia suojatiejärjestelyitä suunniteltiin aikanaan Helsingin keskikorokepysäkkien suojateillekin. Helsinkiläiset erityisolosuhteet (vrt. edellä) estävät toteutuksen, mutta ratikalla on aikaa odotella ja meillä veronmaksajilla ilmeisesti rahaa maksaa siitä odottelusta.


Toki kannattaa huomioida, että vilkkaimmilla pysäkeillä Helsingissä ei ole tuollaisille järjestelyille tilaa. Nuo sopivat lähinnä paikkoihin, jossa on vähän jalankulkijoita. Tapiolassahan jalankulku kulkee pääosin ylikulussa. Siellä missä on paljon jalankulkijoita, toki pitää päästä helposti kadun yli.

Mutkittelevista jalankulkukarsinoista minulle tulee vähän mieleen tämä kuva Kaivokadusta 1960-luvun lopulta: http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/u...ma_69_jyla.jpg

Sen jälkeen jalankulkijoiden oloja on parannettu, myös raitioliikenteen sujuvuuden kustannuksella.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:02 ----------




> Kyllä meillä keskimäärin voisi olla pidempi pysäkkiväli kuin mitä nyt on. Mansku on kuitenkin aika hyvä nykyisellään. Lasipalatsilta Oopperalle pysäkkiväli ei ole mitenkään lyhyt, se on ihan optimaalinen.


Tämä on sama johtopäätös, jonka kaupungin liikennesuunnittelijatkin ovat havainneet. Merkittävästi nykyistä nopeampien pikaratikkalinjoja ei ole mahdollista perustaa nykyiselle katuverkolle, jos kaikki nykyiset pysäkit pikaratikoille parhaiten soveltuvilla kaduilla eli Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä ovat ehdottoman tarpeellisia. Mahdollisuudet nopeuttaa raitioliikennettä ilman pysäkkien karsimista ovat varsin pienet ja rajoittuvat pienehköihin etuusmuutoksiin, jotka eivät paljoa nopeuta liikennettä.   

Miksi ihmeessä täällä sitten itketään, että ratikat ovat hitaita? Tiheä pysäkkiväli on valinta, joka johtaa matalaan linjanopeuteen.

----------


## teme

> Tämä on sama johtopäätös, jonka kaupungin liikennesuunnittelijatkin ovat havainneet. Merkittävästi nykyistä nopeampien pikaratikkalinjoja ei ole mahdollista perustaa nykyiselle katuverkolle, jos kaikki nykyiset pysäkit pikaratikoille parhaiten soveltuvilla kaduilla eli Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä ovat ehdottoman tarpeellisia. Mahdollisuudet nopeuttaa raitioliikennettä ilman pysäkkien karsimista ovat varsin pienet ja rajoittuvat pienehköihin etuusmuutoksiin, jotka eivät paljoa nopeuta liikennettä.   
> 
> Miksi ihmeessä täällä sitten itketään, että ratikat ovat hitaita? Tiheä pysäkkiväli on valinta, joka johtaa matalaan linjanopeuteen.


Ulkomuistista, pysähtyikä ratikka nyt keskimäärin kaksi kertaa pysäkkien välillä? Tuolta pohjalta pysäkkiväli ei nyt ole se ensisijainen nopeusongelma.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:19 ----------

Ja minusta se olisi muuten jalankulkijoiden etu että ainakaan pysäkkien kohdalla ei olis suojateitä eikä valoja kiskojen yli, eli saa kävellä käytännössä lähes koko ajan yli. Samalla pitäisi tehdä tosin sellainen muutos liikennöintikäytäntöön että ratikka pysähtyy aina pysäkillä, että siihen voi luottaa.

----------


## petteri

> Ulkomuistista, pysähtyikä ratikka nyt keskimäärin kaksi kertaa pysäkkien välillä? Tuolta pohjalta pysäkkiväli ei nyt ole se ensisijainen nopeusongelma.[COLOR="DimGray"]


Kuinka paljon raitioliikennettä voidaan nopeuttaa ylimääräistä pysähtelyä karsimalla Lasipalatsin pohjoispuolella tai Pitkänsillan pohjoispuolella? Pari kilometriä tunnissa? 

Jätetään nyt ihan ydinkeskusta pois tarkastelusta, koska siellä ratikat sumputtavat toisiaan jo nykyään tosi pahasti ja liikenne on muutenkin pakko järjestää suosituimman liikennemuodon eli kävelyn ehdoilla. Ihan ydinkeskustassa ratikka ei ole oikein millään nopea ainakaan nykyisillä tai suunnitelluilla ratikkamäärillä.

----------


## teme

> Kuinka paljon raitioliikennettä voidaan nopeuttaa ylimääräistä pysähtelyä karsimalla Lasipalatsin pohjoispuolella tai Pitkänsillan pohjoispuolella? Pari kilometriä tunnissa?


Joka tapauksessa paljon enemmän kuin pysäkkejä karsimalla. Ei minulla mitään sitä vastaan ole että pohjoisemmalla osalla linjastoa niita karsitaan, mutta tuo on kuitenkin toissijainen asia. 




> Jätetään nyt ihan ydinkeskusta pois tarkastelusta, koska siellä ratikat sumputtavat toisiaan jo nykyään tosi pahasti ja liikenne on muutenkin pakko järjestää suosituimman liikennemuodon eli kävelyn ehdoilla. Ihan ydinkeskustassa ratikka ei ole oikein millään nopea ainakaan nykyisillä tai suunnitelluilla ratikkamäärillä.


Varsapuisto - Ylioppilastalo on nyt jopa hitaampi kuin kieppi Krunikan ja Aleksin kautta. Itseasiassa Aleksi on huomattavasti nopeampi kuin esim. Hakaniemi - Kurvi, ja muuten myös nopeampi kuin bussi RT-Kurvi. Ei se keskustan ratikkaliikenne koskaan lentämään tule, eikä tarvitsekaan, mutta voi sitäkin nopeuttaa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Taas taas kerran: kuinka paljon helpompaa olisi, jos raitiotie Mannerheimintiellä kulkisi itäreunalla eikä keskellä katua. Ei olisi mitään tarvetta yhteensovittaa autoliikennettä ja raitiotieliikennettä. Tämä olisi mun mielestä pikaraitiotieliilkennettä: Oopperan ja Lasipalatsin välillä raittiotieliikenne kokonaan omalla väylällään. Silloin pysäkkivälikin voitaisiin miettiä kokonaan irrallaan risteysten valokierroista.


Manskun ratikkarata puiston vierustalla on pyörinyt minunkin mielessä useita kertoja, mutta suunnittelupöydän ääressä olen päätynyt siihen johtopäätökseen, ettei tällainen muutos lopulta olisi juurikaan sen toimivampi ratkaisu. Hesperian puiston tietämillä on kieltämättä houkutteleva ajatus, että ratikka painattaisi alueen pikkuristeysten ohi sujuvasti itäreunassa. Muualla Mannerheimintiellä pieniä ja isoja risteyksiä on niin paljon, ettei radan sijoittelu jompaan kumpaan reunaan tuo merkittävää etua. Risteykset jouduttaisiin ohjaamaan yhä liikennevaloilla, ja valovaiheista tulisi oikealle kääntyvien autojen takia jopa monimutkaisempia. Ainoa ajateltavissa oleva väli itäreunan radalle on mainitsemasi Ooppera-Lasipalatsi, mutta uusi ongelma olisi kummassakin päässä: miten rata koukkaa sujuvasti reunalta takaisin keskelle? 

Jotenkin ratikoille olisi kuitenkin kadun keskelle saatava enemmän tilaa, jotta vaunut voisivat ajaa normaalivauhtia ilman pelkoa liian lähelle hivuttautuvista ajoneuvoista. Omassa visiossani olen ottanut kadun reunasta tilaa ja siirtänyt sitä ratikkakaistojen viereen. Tämä tarkoittaisi kadun laidoilla kasvavien puiden siirtoa ratikkaradan reunoille eli Mäkelänkatu-tyylisen ratkaisun, jossa rata menisi kadun keskellä puukujan välissä. Manskulla tämä kuja olisi luonnollisesti hieman urbaanimpi eli puut olisivat pienempiä ja ne olisi istutettu kapeampaan reunakivelliseen erotuskorokkeeseen. Ahtaimmissa kohdissa puukuja olisi vain radan toisella reunalla eli niissä kohdin missä Manskulla nykyisinkin on puita vain toisessa reunassa katua. Puuttomalla ratareunalla olisi tällöin pelkästään riittävä, nykyistä parempi korotus. Tällainen ratkaisu muuttaisi Mannerheimintien ilmettä jonkin verran, joten puisto-osastossa varmaan pistettäisiin kovasti hanttiin. Puiden kaataminen ja korvaaminen uusilla tahtoo herättää aina kiivasta vastustusta.

----------


## vristo

Selailin youtubea aiheesta "Stadtbahn" ja löysin kolme videota, jotka mielestäni sopivat tähän aiheeseen. Nämä ovat metrisiä saksalaisia kaupunkiraitioteitä ja niissä näkyy mm. noita pysäkkiratkaisuja ja kuinka niiden "ylikäytävät" on järjestetty. Jotain tuollaista voisin kuvitella myös Manskulla, jos/kun nelosta ja kymppiä aletaan todella nopeuttaa.

Kaksi videota Würzburgista (nuo videoissa näkyvät, LHB:n valmistamat, GT-N matalalattiavaunut vuodelta 1996 muistuttavat mielestäni kovasti kotoisia Variotrameja, myös "kihisevältä" ääneltään):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne7Y_...feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goYT4...feature=relmfu

Ja yksi Nordhausenista:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDy0A...feature=relmfu

----------


## petteri

> Joka tapauksessa paljon enemmän kuin pysäkkejä karsimalla. Ei minulla mitään sitä vastaan ole että pohjoisemmalla osalla linjastoa niita karsitaan, mutta tuo on kuitenkin toissijainen asia.


Enpä usko alkuunkaan, että muut keinot olisivat kovinkaan tehokkaita. Pysäkkien väli on kuitenkin selvästi tärkein raitioliikenteen nopeutta määrittävä tekijä. Muut keinot ovat siihen sitten vaan extraa. 

Jos pysäkkejä ei karsita, Helsingin raitiotiet ovat ikuisesti hidasraitioteitä.

----------


## teme

> Enpä usko alkuunkaan, että muut keinot olisivat kovinkaan tehokkaita. Pysäkkien väli on kuitenkin selvästi tärkein raitioliikenteen nopeutta määrittävä tekijä. Muut keinot ovat siihen sitten vaan extraa. 
> 
> Jos pysäkkejä ei karsita, Helsingin raitiotiet ovat ikuisesti hidasraitioteitä.


Otetaan esimerkki.

Ylioppilastalo - Ritarihuone, Aleksilla. Noin 800m, noin 200m pysäkinväli, nopeusrajoitus jotain 20km/h, kolmet vaihteet matkalla, niin vilkas risteävä jalankulkuliikenne kuin tästä kaupungista löytyy. Neloselta menee tohon noin kolme-neljä minuuttia, 12-16km/h. Ja se ei juuri pysähtele niiden pysäkkien välillä.

Hakaniemi - Kurvi, noin 1200m samoin suht suoraa rataa, kahdet vaihteet joista toiset juuri ennen pysäkkiä. Kaksi pysäkkiä välillä eli pysäkkiväli 400m eli tuplasti Aleksiin nähden, rajoitus muistaakseni 30 - 50 (se heittelehtii ihan oudosti korttelin välein). Kutosella menee tuohon aikataulun mukaan 5 min, oikeasti mitä sattuu, mutta suurinpiirtein noin. Keskinopeus noin 14km/h.

Kuis noin? No siten että Hakaniemi - Kurvi välillä on 12 liikennevaloa joissa voi seistä.

Jos ei nyt saa tehdä mitään isompaa koko Hämeentielle, niin se mitä asialle voisi tehdä on että bussit ja ratikat ajaa samassa rytmissä sykäyksittäin sen läpi ja valot tehdään sen mukaan. Ei noi valot toimi busseillakaan, eli kummatkin nopeutuisi. Tuo edellyttäisi pysäkkien yhtenäistämistä ja sitä kautta Käenkujan pysäkin poistoa, mutta ei se nopeutus siitä niinkään tule vaan toimivista valoista. Toi väli pitäisi pystyä ajamaan kolmeen-neljään minuuttiin eli 18-24km/h.

----------


## 339-DF

> Enpä usko alkuunkaan


Petteri, toisin kuin uskomme tai epäuskomme automaatin autuuteen, tämä ei ole uskon asia. Voit itse laskea auki pysäkkien vähentämisen merkityksen.

Tsekkaa ensin reittioppaasta, minkä verran aikaa ratikalla menee Kelan pysäkiltä Lasipalatsin pysäkille ruuhka-aikaan.

Laske sitten kuvitteellinen ideaalitilanne. Siis sellainen, jossa kaikki nopeutus- ja hajonnan vähentämistoimenpiteet on tehty. Tarvitset siihen tietysti metrimäärän LP:ltä Kelalle. Kiihtyvyytenä ja hidastuvuutena on turvallista käyttää 0,8 m/s2. Nopeutena suosittelisin käyttämään 40 km/h vaikka kadun nopeusrajoitus onkin 50. Ideaalitilanteessa ajat vastavaihteisiin 30 km/h eli laske niihin pienet hidastuvuudet ja kiihtyvyydet. Myötävaihteet ovat hankalampi juttu: voit valita. Jos jousivaihteet, niistä voi mennä suoraan 30 km/h mutta jos et halua jousivaihteita, joudut laskemaan nopeuden 15 km/h ekan telin kohdalla, sitten voit mennä loput telit 30 km/h. OP:n ristikon joudut ajamaan 15 km/h. Pysäkkiajaksi 20 s on turvallinen, LP ja OP voit laskea 30 s. Valoviiveitä ei tietysti ideaalitilanteessa ole, samoin kuin ei eri syistä johtuvaa hajontaa. Lopputuloksena saat ideaalitilanteen matka-ajan LP-Kela nykyisellä pysäkkimäärällä. Vertaa sitä nykyiseen, toteutuvaan matka-aikaan.

Sitten voit leikitellä tällä saadulla tuloksella niin, että jätät sieltä pysäkkejä välistä pois haluamasi määrän ja katsot miten matka-aika muuttuu.

----------


## petteri

> Otetaan esimerkki.
> Jos ei nyt saa tehdä mitään isompaa koko Hämeentielle, niin se mitä asialle voisi tehdä on että bussit ja ratikat ajaa samassa rytmissä sykäyksittäin sen läpi ja valot tehdään sen mukaan. Ei noi valot toimi busseillakaan, eli kummatkin nopeutuisi. Tuo edellyttäisi pysäkkien yhtenäistämistä ja sitä kautta Käenkujan pysäkin poistoa, mutta ei se nopeutus siitä niinkään tule vaan toimivista valoista. Toi väli pitäisi pystyä ajamaan kolmeen-neljään minuuttiin eli 18-24km/h.


Siihen, että bussit ja ratikat ajavat samaa tahtia Hämeentiellä päästään poistamalla puolet ratikkapysäkeistä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:33 ----------




> Laske sitten kuvitteellinen ideaalitilanne. Siis sellainen, jossa kaikki nopeutus- ja hajonnan vähentämistoimenpiteet on tehty. Tarvitset siihen tietysti metrimäärän LP:ltä Kelalle. Kiihtyvyytenä ja hidastuvuutena on turvallista käyttää 0,8 m/s2. Nopeutena suosittelisin käyttämään 40 km/h vaikka kadun nopeusrajoitus onkin 50. Ideaalitilanteessa ajat vastavaihteisiin 30 km/h eli laske niihin pienet hidastuvuudet ja kiihtyvyydet. Myötävaihteet ovat hankalampi juttu: voit valita. Jos jousivaihteet, niistä voi mennä suoraan 30 km/h mutta jos et halua jousivaihteita, joudut laskemaan nopeuden 15 km/h ekan telin kohdalla, sitten voit mennä loput telit 30 km/h. OP:n ristikon joudut ajamaan 15 km/h. Pysäkkiajaksi 20 s on turvallinen, LP ja OP voit laskea 30 s. Valoviiveitä ei tietysti ideaalitilanteessa ole, samoin kuin ei eri syistä johtuvaa hajontaa. Lopputuloksena saat ideaalitilanteen matka-ajan LP-Kela nykyisellä pysäkkimäärällä. Vertaa sitä nykyiseen, toteutuvaan matka-aikaan.


Toki villeimmissä kaupunkiliikenneunelmissa voidaan aina leikitellä ajatuksella, että liikenteeseen Mannerheimintiellä ei paljon vaikuta risteävä liikenne ja viiden minuutin vuorovälillä Mannerheimintien suuntaan kulkevat ratikat saavat maksimaaliset etuudet kaikkeen muuhun liikenteeseen verrattuna. Aina on mahdollista laskea teoreettisia nopeuksia, kun unohtaa kaiken muun liikenteen, myös risteävät raitiovaunut, valtavat määrät busseja ja jalankulkijat.  Ja toki nykyisen vuorotiheyden.

Tuollaisten unelmaratikoiden perusteella voi sitten viritellä pikaratikkaunelmia, joissa pikaratikan nopeudet on otettu jostain Keski-Eurooppalaisen keskisuuren kaupungin hiljaisilta esikaupunkiosuuksilta tai nopeimmilta saksalaisilta valtakaduilta, jossa Mannerheimintien ja Helsinginkadun tai Nordenskiöldinkadun tapaiset risteykset ovat osittain eritasossa. 

Ehkä kannattaisi oikeasti käydä katsomassa uusia pikaratikoita jossain vähän Helsingin Lasipalatsin pohjoispuolista Mannerheimintietä hiukan helpommassa ympäristössä, mutta kuitenkin tasossa. Otetaan esimerkkinä vaikka Pariisin T3, jolla on 465 metrin pysäkkiväli ja ylläri-ylläri ratikkahan kulkee noin 19 km/h nopeutta viiden minuutin vuorovälillä täysillä etuuksilla.

Helsingin ratikkahan kulkee vähän vaikeammassa ympäristössä Lasipalatsin ja Töölön tullin välillä 535 metrin pysäkkivälillä noin 16,5 km/h tunnissa nopeutta vähän yli minuutin vuorovälillä. Sitä en kiistä, ettei Mannerheimintien ratikoita voida nykyisellä pysäkkivälillä nopeuttaa jopa 4-5 km/h tunnissa ilman pysäkkivälimuutoksia. Toki sujuvasti kulkevat noin 12 ratikkaa tunnissa suuntaansa on murto-osa nykyisestä ja niin pitkiä pysäkkejä ei edes kaikille nykyisille paikoille mahdu, että kaikki mahtuisivat kyytiin. Tuskin silläkään on väliä jos bussit, muut raitiolinjat ja autoliikenne hidastuvat. Joukkoliikennefoorumin pikaratikkaunelmissa tuollaiset pikkuesteet raivataan helposti.

----------


## 339-DF

No nyt mä vasta ymmärrän  tai luulen ymmärtäväni  mitä sä tarkoitat. Eli vaikka erillisiä nopeutuskeinoja on kymmenkunta, niin et usko, että Helsinki kykenee käytännössä toteuttamaan niistä mitään muuta merkittävää kuin pysäkkien poistamisen ja sen vuoksi se jää sitten ainoaksi tehokkaaksi nopeutuskeinoksi. Niinkö?

----------


## petteri

> No nyt mä vasta ymmärrän  tai luulen ymmärtäväni  mitä sä tarkoitat. Eli vaikka erillisiä nopeutuskeinoja on kymmenkunta, niin et usko, että Helsinki kykenee käytännössä toteuttamaan niistä mitään muuta merkittävää kuin pysäkkien poistamisen ja sen vuoksi se jää sitten ainoaksi tehokkaaksi nopeutuskeinoksi. Niinkö?


Aika lailla noin. Mannerheimintie on sellainen Helsingin niemen liiikenteen valtasuoni, ettei sitä oikein voi ohjata pääsiassa nopeimman mahdollisen raitioliikenteen ehdoilla. Tuolla kadulla on liikaa ratikoita, busseja, jalankulkijoita autoja ja risteävää liikennettä samassa tasossa. Samantyyppiseen ratikoiden hitausongelmaan törmättiin suurkaupungeissa jo hevoskärriaikaan 1800 luvun lopulla. Kun maan päällä on valtavasti liikennettä, joukkoliikenne voi kulkea ihan häiriöittä vain maan alla. Maan päällä joudutaan tekemään vilkkailla alueilla paljon kompromisseja. Hiljaisen liikenteen alueet ovat erilaisia, siellä etuudet onnistuvat helpommin ja pärjätään helpommin maan tasossa.

Ja  pysäkeiden poistaminenhan on tunnetusti kaikkein tehokkain ja toimivin keino nopeuttaa raitioliikennettä. Toki pientä kehitystä voidaan saada etuuksia viivaamalla, mutta niin kauan kun Mannerheimintiellä kulkee yli 12 vaunua suuntaansa tunnissa, kadulle jolla on valtavasti risteävää liikennettä on mahdotonta saada hyvin toimivia etuuksia. Toisaalta vuoromäärän tiputtaminen melkein neljäsosaan, jolla etuudet toimivat on lähes mahdotonta.  

Kannattaa muistaa, että vain harvoissa kaupungeissa kulkee niin paljon raitiovaunuja erittäin vilkkailla kaduilla kuin Helsingissä. Toki maailmassa on vilkkaampia alueita kuin Helsingin kantakaupunki, mutta aika monissa niistä raitiovaunut ovat paljon pienemmässä roolissa ruuhkaisimmilla alueilla. Monissa kaupungeissa ratikat korvattiin aikanaan metroilla, Helsingissä ei. Sen seurauksena Helsingissä on 1900-luvun alkupuolen tyylinen huipputiheä ratikkaliikenne, jonka nopeuttaminen osalla reitistöstä muuten kuin pysäkkejä karsimalla, tunneloimalla tai muuten eristämällä on hyvin vaikeaa, kun vilkkaimmalla alueella on niin ruuhkaista eikä vapaita katuja paljon ole.

Kun ratikkaliikenteen tiheys on korkea on varsin epärealistista kuvitella, että esikaupunkiolojen lääkkeillä (etuudet ja niille sopiva vuorotiheys, jalankulkijoiden liikkumisen rajoittaminen jne) saataisiin suurta parannusta aikaan.

----------


## teme

> Siihen, että bussit ja ratikat ajavat samaa tahtia Hämeentiellä päästään poistamalla puolet ratikkapysäkeistä.


Jonka jälkeen se ratikkaliikenne ei ole enää aivan järkyttävän hidasta, vaan ihan vaan järkyttävän hidasta ja matkustajien matka-ajat on käytännössä kasvaneet pysäkkien karsinnan vuoksi. Jos nyt unohtaa aikataulufantasiat, niin bussilla RT - Kumpulan kampus on ruuhkassa jotain 20 minuuttia. Ja vielä pahempaa on se että se on ihan mitä sattuu, voi mennä tuurilla vartti, voi olla puoli tuntia jos oikein jumittaa. 40 minuuttia henk. koht. ennätys 75:ssa. Toi on vajaa viiden kilometrin matka, eli alle 15km/h, kadulla jossa kuitenkin on omat kaistat, verrattaen vähän muuta liikennettä tai vilkkaita risteyksiä, ja suoraa tietä. Selkeyden vuoksi ja toiston uhalla, toi on luultavasti hitaampi kuin Aleksi. Pysäkkiväli niillä busseilla muuten jotain 600m. 

Jos asia ratkaistaan niin että hoidetaan täysvaloetuudet samassa tahdissa ajaville busseille ja ratikoille, niin se sitten kanssa tarkoittaa sitä että HSL ei voi ajaa keskimäärin 35 sekunnin vuorovälillä ja satunnaista määrää busseja per valokierto. Sanotaan nyt vaikka 2,5 min ja 2-3 bussia per kierto. Tuollainen koordinointi olisi olennaista, se että poistetaanko Paavalinkirkon vai Sturenkadun pysäkki ei ole.

Niin ja siihen yhteen nillitykseen että Haapaniemeen ei mahdu länsipuolelle pitkää bussipysäkkiä: Iskeekö meillä liikenneskleroosi jos sellaiset valtaväylät kuin Ässänrinne ja Kaikukuja suljetaan Hämeentien päästään?

----------


## teme

> Aika lailla noin. Mannerheimintie on sellainen Helsingin niemen liiikenteen valtasuoni, ettei sitä oikein voi ohjata pääsiassa nopeimman mahdollisen raitioliikenteen ehdoilla. Tuolla kadulla on liikaa ratikoita, busseja, jalankulkijoita autoja ja risteävää liikennettä samassa tasossa.


Se nopein eli henkilöautoliikenne kulkee nykyisillä järjestelyillä noin 20km/h keskinopeudellla, siinä ei muuten ole edes kauheasti eroa ruuhkan muun välillä. Jos se hidastetaan johonkin säädylliseen ratikkanopeuteen niin se paikoin jopa nopeutuu.

Luvut kuvassa min/kesk./maks.

----------


## petteri

> Se nopein eli henkilöautoliikenne kulkee nykyisillä järjestelyillä noin 20km/h keskinopeudellla, siinä ei muuten ole edes kauheasti eroa ruuhkan muun välillä. Jos se hidastetaan johonkin säädylliseen ratikkanopeuteen niin se paikoin jopa nopeutuu.


Henkilöautot kulkevat nykyään muuten vähän hitaammin kuin ratikat ja bussit, joille on varattu vapaampia kaistoja, mutta kun henkilöautot eivät pysähtele pysäkeillä, toki keskinopeus on vähän korkeampi. Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä on joukkoliikenteelle kaksi kaistaa suuntaansa ja muulle liikenteelle yksi. Ei tuolla myöskään ihan pelkästään henkilöautoja liiku, kuorma- ja pakettiautoja myös.

----------


## heka

Nopeuttaminen voitaisiin aloittaa niistä pahimmista älyttömyyksistä (esim. pysäkille jonotus Hesperian puitossa jne). Vaikka ne ovatkin rikka rokassa, niissä syntyy kuitenkin matkustuskokemuksen kannalta se oleellinen tunne, että ollaan hakkaamassa päätä seinään.

----------


## teme

> Henkilöautot kulkevat nykyään muuten vähän hitaammin kuin ratikat ja bussit, joille on varattu vapaampia kaistoja, mutta kun henkilöautot eivät pysähtele pysäkeillä, toki keskinopeus on vähän korkeampi. Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä on joukkoliikenteelle kaksi kaistaa suuntaansa ja muulle liikenteelle yksi. Ei tuolla myöskään ihan pelkästään henkilöautoja liiku, kuorma- ja pakettiautoja myös.


Petteri, mun pointti on että on vaikea ostaa argumenttia joka menee suurin piirtein niin että emme voi suosia raitiovaunuja valosuunnittelussa, koska henkilöauto ja/tai bussiliikenne hidastuu ja ruuhkautuu. Ikäänkuin valot toimisivat edes kumipyöräliikenteelle nytkään, tai se ei olisi jo erittäin hidasta ja ruuhkaista. Paras esimerkki on niilitys siitä että Kruunuvuoren ratikka hidastaa Pohjoisrannan liikennettä. Pohjoisrannan keskinopeus on jotain 13km/h, muuttuuko se parkkipaikaksi jos siitä menee pari ratikkaa yli?

----------


## petteri

> Petteri, mun pointti on että on vaikea ostaa argumenttia joka menee suurin piirtein niin että emme voi suosia raitiovaunuja valosuunnittelussa, koska henkilöauto ja/tai bussiliikenne hidastuu ja ruuhkautuu.


Miksi sinun vaikea ostaa argumenttia, jossa raitiovaunuihin verrattuna suuremman henkilömäärän kuljettavaa bussiliikennettä ei saa hidastaa tai ruuhkauttaa? Ja onko esimerkiksi kasin tai kolmosen (jos linjat ovat nykyisellään) ratikoidenkaan hidastaminen Mannerheimintien ja Hämeentien suunnan ratikoiden nopeuttamiseksi läpihuutojuttu? Miksi juuri Mannerheimintien ja Hämeentien suunnan ratikat ovat niin tärkeitä, että niitä kannattaa nopeuttaa muun joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi juuri Mannerheimintien ja Hämeentien suunnan ratikat ovat niin tärkeitä, että niitä kannattaa nopeuttaa muun joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella?


Tähän on kyllä olemassa hyvin yksinkertainen vastaus. Mansku, Hämeentie ja Mäkelänkatu ovat raitioliikenteen pääväyliä. Minusta sellainen ajattelumalli, että nämä kolme väylää rakennetaan nopeiksi, häiriöttömiksi ja luotettaviksi (joo, osin myös muiden ratikkalinjojen kustannuksella) on erittäin tavoiteltava.

Ratikkalinjasto jakaantuisi tällöin käytännössä kahteen kastiin vähän berliiniläisittäin:
- Manskua liikennöisi linjat 4 ja 10, molemmat pohjoisessa haarautuen
- Hämeentietä liikennöisi linja 6, pohjoisessa haarautuen
- Hämeentietä ja Mäkelänkatua liikennöisi linja 1, pohjoisessa kolmia haarautuen
- Liisankatua Laajasaloon ja Kalasatamaan liikennöisi näiden alueiden pikalinjasto

Em. pikaratikkalinjojen lisäksi kaupungissa olisi sitten kolmosen, seiskan ja ysin tapaisia hidaslinjoja, jotka siivottaisiin kokonaan pois näiltä pääradoilta.

----------


## petteri

> Em. pikaratikkalinjojen lisäksi kaupungissa olisi sitten kolmosen, seiskan ja ysin tapaisia hidaslinjoja, jotka siivottaisiin kokonaan pois näiltä pääradoilta.


Ihan ok ajatus. Eikös tuohon ajatukseen sopisi oikein hyvin myös pysäkkien karsiminen pikaratikkareiteiltä? Eikös silloin pikaratikat saataisi helpommin samaan vauhtiin kuin bussit nykyään, ilman että bussit hidastuvat? Ja mitä vähemmän tiheimmin liikennöidyllä osalla on pysäkkejä, sitä vähemmän myös ratikat jonoutuvat ja sitä paremmin etuudet voivat toimia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös tuohon ajatukseen sopisi oikein hyvin myös pysäkkien karsiminen pikaratikkareiteiltä?


Sopii kyllä, mutta malttia nyt siihen.

Mansku jo käsiteltiin, siellä ei minusta ole varaa vähentää.

Hämeentiellä voisi tutkia Haapaniemen ja Käenkujan yhdistämistä. Minusta Käenkujan käyttäjämäärät tuntuvat aika pieniltä.

Mäkelänkadulla on varaa vähentää enemmän ja tämän kytkisin myös bussien ja ratikan roolijakoon. Eli kumpi liikennemuoto on jatkossa se, joka pysähtyy tiheästi? Yksi vaihtoehto on, että ainoastaan Rautalammintien ratikkapysäkki poistetaan mutta busseilta otetaan kaikki pysäkit pois väliltä Kurvi-Käpylänaukio lukuunottamatta Kurvia, Sturenkadun ja Koskelantien risteystä. Toinen vaihtoehto on, että bussipysäkit ovat nykyiset mutta ratikalta karsitaan Päijänteentie, Rautalammintie, Velodromi ja Kimmontie.




> Ja mitä vähemmän tiheimmin liikennöidyllä osalla on pysäkkejä, sitä vähemmän myös ratikat jonoutuvat ja sitä paremmin etuudet voivat toimia.


Ratikat eivät jonoudu, jos niitä on riittävän vähän ja niiden liikennöinti on luotettavaa.

Sekä Manskulla että Hämeentiellä vuoroväli olisi 2,5 min / suunta, Mäkelänkadulla vain 5 min / suunta. Yhden pysäkin hidastusvaikutus, ml. hidastaminen, seisominen ja kiihdyttäminen, on 48 sekuntia. Ei siis ongelma.

Ainoastaan väli Kurvista Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien risteykseen on vähän hankala, kun poikittaislinja tunkee siihen ykkösen ja kuutosen väliin ja se tulee (etelästä) vähän milloin sattuu. Mutta Kurvin pysäkille mahtuu kaksikin pitkää vaunua tarvittaessa.

----------


## petteri

> Sopii kyllä, mutta malttia nyt siihen.
> Sekä Manskulla että Hämeentiellä vuoroväli olisi 2,5 min / suunta, Mäkelänkadulla vain 5 min / suunta. Yhden pysäkin hidastusvaikutus, ml. hidastaminen, seisominen ja kiihdyttäminen, on 48 sekuntia. Ei siis ongelma.


2,5 minuuttia on vielä niin tiheä vuoroväli, ettei raitioliikenteen "vihreä aalto" voi toimia kuin yhteen suuntaan ja tuollakin vuorovälillä ratikoita tulee välillä pysäkille peräkkäin. Miten muuten kaikki matkustajat mahtuvat kyytiin Mannerheimintiellä, jos vuoroväli lähes tuplaantuu ja reittejä pidennetään? Pysäkkien ja junien merkittävä pidentäminen ei kaikki nykyiset pysäkit säilyttäen taida ihan onnistua.

----------


## teme

> Miksi sinun vaikea ostaa argumenttia, jossa raitiovaunuihin verrattuna suuremman henkilömäärän kuljettavaa bussiliikennettä ei saa hidastaa tai ruuhkauttaa?


Se kummalla on enemmän matkustajia vaihtelee osiottain. Mutta kuitenkin, sen takia kun se bussiliikenne on hidasta siksi ettei sen valoetuudet toimi lainkaan, eli on vähän vaikea ymmärtää miten se hidastuu jos ne valoetuudet eivät tomi, eikä ne tule bussien nykyisillä liikennöintikäytännöillä koskaan toimimaan. Noilla väylillä nylkyttää niin ratikka kuin bussikin, ratkaisu olisi tehdä sellaiset valoetuudet joissa pysyy kumpikin ja suunnitella linjasto, pysäkit, liikennöinti tuolta pohjalta. Ja/tai erotellaan bussit ja ratikat eri väylille. Esimerkiksi Länsimetron myötä bussit voisi ajaa Elielinaukioon sijaan Kampin terminaaliin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:04 ----------

Tai väännetään tämä asia vielä ratakiskosta, ja otetaan Hämeentie esimerkiksi koska se on silleen helppo että sille on saman suuntainen motari autoille vieressä.

Jos raitiovaunu 6 saa sujuvat valoetuudet ja muutenkin ajaa vaikkapa kuitenkin aika maltisella 20km/h keskinopeudella Varsapuistoon saakka, ja sen vieressä toisella kaistalla ajaa bussi 77 pysähtyen samoilla kohdilla olevilla pysäkeillä, niin se 77 on nopeampi kuin nyt. Ja ennenkaikkea se kulkee täsmällisesti. Tuo vaan edellyttää mm. että seiskasarjan busseja ei pamahda puolta tusinaa kerralla Paavalinkirkon pysäkille. Lisäksi, jos sä ajat henkilöauton kanssa samaa matkaa, niin sunkin matkaa sujuu käytännössä ihan yhtä nopeasti kuin nytkin. Seisot vaan vähän eri valoissa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:14 ----------




> Hämeentiellä voisi tutkia Haapaniemen ja Käenkujan yhdistämistä. Minusta Käenkujan käyttäjämäärät tuntuvat aika pieniltä...
> 
> Ainoastaan väli Kurvista Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien risteykseen on vähän hankala, kun poikittaislinja tunkee siihen ykkösen ja kuutosen väliin ja se tulee (etelästä) vähän milloin sattuu. Mutta Kurvin pysäkille mahtuu kaksikin pitkää vaunua tarvittaessa.


Jos Hämeentiestä edes välillä Käenkuja - Helsinginkatu saisi tehdä joukkoliikennekadun, niin yhdistäisi Kurvin ja Käenkujan pysäkit. Eli uusi pysäkki Helsinginkadun eteläpuolella,  samoin bussipysäkit samaan paikkaan. Ja Kasille Hesarille siihen missä oli se väliaikainen pysäkki. Tuon jälkeen mahtuisi myös erillinen kääntymisraide Hesarille nykyisen pysäkin tilalle.

Saisi tuon ehkä jotenkin autokaistojenkin kanssa tungettua, jotenkin niin että bussit tulee eka, pysähtyy, ja autot sitten perässä samaa kaistaa. Mutta käytännössä ei nyt kuitenkaan.

Tai sitten bussit ajaa Kalasataman kautta sillä sun metropysäkin välillä. Tai Pasilaan. Jne.

----------


## iiko

> Hämeentiellä voisi tutkia Haapaniemen ja Käenkujan yhdistämistä. Minusta Käenkujan käyttäjämäärät tuntuvat aika pieniltä.



Lintulahti on muuten aika iso asuinalue, en kannata. Jos tätä oikeasti haluaisi nopeuttaa, Käenkujan pysäkin edestä valot pois ratikalta. Kai noissa tuollaisissa paikoissa riittäisi joku varoitusvalokin jalankulkijoille, samoin Haapaniemen pysäkin kohdalle. Lisäksi Viidennen linjan/Haapaniemenkadun ja Hämeentien risteyksen valoja pitäisi muuttaa. Nyt se menee Haapaniemen pysäkiltä näin: ratikka tulee pysäkille, sitten venataan suojatien valot, sen jälkeen ajetaan em. risteykseen, jossa venataan koko kierto, koska valot menevät vihreäksi myös vasemmalle kääntyville autoille.

----------


## petteri

Edellisen perusteella näyttää vahvasti siltä, että ratikoita ei Mannerheimintiellä Lasipalatsin pohjoispuolella tai Hämeentiellä saa millään kulkemaan paljon paremmalla keskinopeudella ja pienemmätkin nopeutukset vaativat vuorojen merkittävää karsimista. Ratikat ovat siis jatkossakin katutasossa busseja hitaampia, koska ne pysähtyvät tiheämmin.

Kun ratikoiden nopeus jää pitkällä matkalla kantakaupungin sisääntulossa hyvin matalaksi sekä vaikean katuympäristön että tiheän pysäkkivälin vuoksi, vaikuttaa siltä, ettei Helsinkiin pysty tekemään Mannerheimintietä tai Hämeentietä käyttäviä varsinaisia pikaratikkalinjoja.

Pikaratikoille pitää siis etsiä vaihtoehtoisia reittiä, kuten:

1) Töölön metro isojen ratikoiden tunnelina, josta pääsee useisiin (Munkkiniemi, Ruskeasuo, Kustaa Vaasan tie, Viikki) suuntiin

2) Nykyinen rautateiden ratakuilu, jos sieltä vapautetaan kapasiteettia Pisaralla

3) Vauhtitie ja rata-alueen reunat Pasilassa

4) Sörnäisten rantatie ja Hermannin rantatie

5) Mechelininkatu ja Paciuksenkatu

----------


## teme

Petteri, Töölön ratatunnelin kustannusten murto-osalla nyt esimerkiksi hoitaa Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Hesarin liikenteen tunnelissa Manskun ali, jos tommosiiin raskaampiin ratkaisuihin halutaan mennä. Mieluummin mä laittaisi niitä autoja maan alle. Ja tämä pitää käsitellä näin, vaihtoehdot on joko tehdä tarvittavat nopeustoimet pinnassa, tai laittaa rahaa liikenteen viemiseen maan alle. Se ettei tehdä mitään maksaa myös mammonaa niin bussien kuin ratikoiden liikennöintikustannuksina.

Euro on silleen hyvä konsultti että jos asian ilmaisee niin että saako Manskun valot ohjelmoida ratikoiden mukaan, tehdäänkö puolen miljardin tunneliratkaisuit, vai otetaanko liikennöintikustannuksissa suurinpiirtein sadan millin kertainvestointia vastaava summa takkiin maailman tappiin saakka, niin kummasti liikenneohjauksellisten mahdottomuuksien määrä pienenee. Se pitäisi vaan esittää noin.

----------


## Miccoz

Yksi kohta, jossa voisi mahdollisesti nopeuttaa 7:aa olisi Pasilan aseman edessä, jossa ratikka ajaa bussipysäkin kohdalta. Tänäänkin ratikka seisoi noin 3-4 minuuttia nätisti kahden bussin perässä odottamassa pääsyä länsi-pasilaan.
Tuossa olisi nähdäkseni tilaa siirtää kiskot vasemmalle kaistalle, jolloin ratikka voisi kiertää pysäkillä seisovat bussit.

Onko 7 joskus pysähtynyt tuolla pysäkillä, joka nykyisin on vain busseille?

----------


## petteri

> Petteri, Töölön ratatunnelin kustannusten murto-osalla nyt esimerkiksi hoitaa Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Hesarin liikenteen tunnelissa Manskun ali, jos tommosiiin raskaampiin ratkaisuihin halutaan mennä.


En ole yhtään vakuuttunut, että autoliikenteen tunnelointi olisi kovinkaan halpaa ratikkatunneleihin verrattuna. Cut-Cover autotunnelit maksavat edes hiukan vastaavantyyppisissä ympäristöissä aika valtavasti ja niitä on vaikea sovittaa kaupunkikuvaan.

Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie ovat myös siinä mielessä haastavia, että niillä on käytännössä pakko olla yksi kaista muulle kuin joukkoliikenteelle. Ympäristössä on niin paljon asukkaita, palveluita ja työpaikkoja, joille ei kunnolla vaihtoehtoisia katuja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko 7 joskus pysähtynyt tuolla pysäkillä, joka nykyisin on vain busseille?


On joo, siksi ne kiskot menee niin. Tuo siirto ei olisi ollenkaan huono ajatus, samalla kaarresädekin olisi vähän suurempi. Mutta enpä usko, että tuota tehdään, kun "ihan kohta" koko silta menee uusiksi. Siinä vaiheessa ratikankin järjestelyt paranevat. Huonoa on vain se, että tuo "ihan kohta" siirtyy jatkuvasti eteenpäin, eikä tuleva taantuma aikataulua ainakaan nopeuta.

Pasilan aseman pysäkki on katastrofi.

----------


## JE

Raitioliikennettä pystyy periaatteessa nopeuttamaan monin keinoin, mutta käytännössä varsinkin erittäin suurten kaupunkien keskustoissa (Mannerheimintien ehkä voi tähän kategoriaa lukea) tehokkaimmatkaan keinot eivät aina tuota niin hyvää lopputulosta kuin voisi toivoa. Wienissä on rakenneltu raitiovaunuille liikennevaloetuuksia 1970-luvulta lähtien, ja silti kaupunki on edelleen jonkinlainen "valoissa seisomisen" kauhuesimerkki. Berliinissä on viimeisen 15 vuoden aikana niinikään rakennettu huomattava määrä valoetuuksia, mutta niiden ohjelmointi jäi hiukan puolitiehen ja lopputuloksena, kiitos kasvaneiden matkustajamäärien ja siten pysäkkiaikojen, keskinopeus on itse asiassa laskenut.

Menestyksekästä keskinopeuden nostaminen voikin olla vain, jos useita keinoja hyödynnetään samanaikaisesti:

- kuljettajarahastus pois
- liikennevaloetuudet mahdollisimman toimiviksi
- mahdollisimman paljon omia kaistoja - mieluiten siten että kaistat todella ovat omia, eivätkä toimi samalla risteyksessä kääntyvän autoliikenteen ryhmityskaistoina
- jos mahdollista, rata omalle väylälleen (yleensä ei ole mahdollista, jos kustannukset halutaan pitää mielekkäinä ja rata kuitenkin lähellä liikennevirtoja)
- pysäkkien maltillinen karsinta, siellä missä mahdollista
- vaunukoon kasvattaminen mahdollisuuksien mukaan - tiheän vuorovälin priorisointi vaunukoon kustannuksella puurouttaa liikennettä turhaan

Sanoisin, että Helsingissä kovalla työllä keskinopeuden voi nostaa jonnekin 19 km/h tienoille saakka. Siitä ylöspäin se voikin sitten olla nykyverkolla mahdotonta, koska esikaupunkirataa tiiviimmin asutun kantakaupungin ulkopuolella ei juurikaan ole keskiarvoa nostamassa, Paciuksenkadusta ja Mäkelänkadusta huolimatta. Samoin vertailu esim. Esseniin jossa raitioverkko on suurelta osin tunneloitu on perusteetonta, siitäkin huolimatta että huomattava osa tunneloinnin eduista onkin saavutettavissa myös pintatasossa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> 2,5 minuuttia on vielä niin tiheä vuoroväli, ettei raitioliikenteen "vihreä aalto" voi toimia kuin yhteen suuntaan ja tuollakin vuorovälillä ratikoita tulee välillä pysäkille peräkkäin. Miten muuten kaikki matkustajat mahtuvat kyytiin Mannerheimintiellä, jos vuoroväli lähes tuplaantuu ja reittejä pidennetään? Pysäkkien ja junien merkittävä pidentäminen ei kaikki nykyiset pysäkit säilyttäen taida ihan onnistua.


Helsingin Liikenteenohjauskeskuksen vanhoilta sivuilta on näköjään vielä saatavissa pääväylien liikennevalojen yhteenkytkentäkaavioita. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien valojen yhteenkytkentäkaavio Lasipalatsin ja Oopperan ratikkapysäkkien välillä löytyy tästä. Miksikö Oopperan risteys ei ole tuossa kaaviossa? Koska se on erillisohjattu, ei siis kytketty yhteen muiden suuntien kanssa. Samalta sivustolta löytyvät kaavion lukuohjeet ja muuta kiinnostavaa tietoa. Suosittelen myös uudempaa sivua Liikennevalot.info ja sieltä erityisesti yhteenkytkentäkaaviosta kertova osuus.

Liikennevalojen kiertoaika näyttää Mannerheiminitellä oleva ruuhka-aikaan 90 s ja päiväliikenteessä 75 s. 2,5 minuuttihan on 150 s. Pysäkeillä seisotaan voisi arvioida aika hyvällä todennäköisyydellä kuluvan 25-30 s viimeistään kuljettajarahastuksen poistuessa. Joskus voi olla käytännöllistä seistä esim. 40 s pysäkillä, jotta seuraavasta risteyksestä päästäisiin pysähtymättä läpi...

----------


## teme

> En ole yhtään vakuuttunut, että autoliikenteen tunnelointi olisi kovinkaan halpaa ratikkatunneleihin verrattuna. Cut-Cover autotunnelit maksavat edes hiukan vastaavantyyppisissä ympäristöissä aika valtavasti ja niitä on vaikea sovittaa kaupunkikuvaan.


En minä tuota ratkaisua kannata, mutta juuri mikään ei maksa niin paljon kuin maanalainen rata. Asemat siis maksaa.




> Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie ovat myös siinä mielessä haastavia, että niillä on käytännössä pakko olla yksi kaista muulle kuin joukkoliikenteelle. Ympäristössä on niin paljon asukkaita, palveluita ja työpaikkoja, joille ei kunnolla vaihtoehtoisia katuja.


Hämeentie? Jonkinlainen ajoyhteys kiinteistöihin pitää olla, mutta se nyt onnistuu bussikaistojenkin kautta jos läpiajon rajoituksilla on leikattu automäärät. Eikä niitä nyt edes niin kauheasti ole, 16 000 ajoneuvoa päivässä pl. bussit. (Bussit on muuten tuolla isompi melun ja päästöjen lähde, 4 000 päivässä.) Hämeentie ainakin välillä Kurvi - Hakaniemi ei ole nopein reitti henkilöautolla juuri mistään juuri mihinkään. Jos esimerkiksi lähtee Torkkelinmäeltä Hakaniemeen niin kannattaa ajaa Kallion läpi. Ja muuten taas Rantatie on kaksi kertaa nopeampi keskinopeuksiltaan, siksi että se ei ole yhtä liikennevaloa, se on AKK:ltakin nopeampi kuin Hämeentie.

----------


## petteri

> Liikennevalojen kiertoaika näyttää Mannerheiminitellä oleva ruuhka-aikaan 90 s ja päiväliikenteessä 75 s. 2,5 minuuttihan on 150 s. Pysäkeillä seisotaan voisi arvioida aika hyvällä todennäköisyydellä kuluvan 25-30 s viimeistään kuljettajarahastuksen poistuessa. Joskus voi olla käytännöllistä seistä esim. 40 s pysäkillä, jotta seuraavasta risteyksestä päästäisiin pysähtymättä läpi...


Tuollaisella vuorovälillä voi raitioliikenteen vihreä aalto toimia yhteen suuntaan, ei molempiin. 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä risteykseen tulee molemmista suunnista ratikoita yhteenlaskettuna 48 kappaletta tunnissa. Kun liikennevalojen etäisyys on satunnainen, jos toiseen suuntaan on "vihreä aalto", toiseen suuntaan ei sitä voi olla.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisen yksi merkittävä este on nykyisen järjestelmän suosio. Helsingin päätöksenteossa sekä monilla korkeimmista virkamiehistä että johtavista poliitikoista on näkemys, että vaikka Helsingin ratikat ovatkin hitaita, niin koska kansa rakastaa niitä nykyisellään, ei niille kannata tehdä mitään.

----------


## 339-DF

Voisiko tuon muotoilla niin, että niille ei tarvitse tehdä mitään. Kannattavuus on vähän eri juttu. Kyllä tuon näkökannan voi jossain määrin ymmärtääkin: Don't fix it if it ain't broken. Ja eihän ne nyt ihan rikki ole, senhän se suosio juuri todistaa.

Mutta ehkä tätä voisi lähestyä niin päin, että vaikka niille ei tarvitse tehdä mitään, niin ehkä kuitenkin kannattaisi. Jos luotettavuutta parantavat ja nopeutta lisäävät toimet voivat  ilman suurta haittaa muille liikennemuodoille  saavuttaa esim. 7 000 000 euroa säästöä liikennöintikustannuksissa vuosittain, niin sillä perustelisi jo 120 miljoonan euron investoinnin. Jos investointitarve on vaikka vain puolet siitä, niin loppu on silkkaa säästöä. Rahan päälle luulisi sekä virkamiesten että poliitikkojen ymmärtävän  ja olisihan se ratikka nopeanakin yhtä rakas.

----------


## kuukanko

> Rahan päälle luulisi sekä virkamiesten että poliitikkojen ymmärtävän  ja olisihan se ratikka nopeanakin yhtä rakas.


Vielä ei ole taidettu esittää yhtään sellaista ratikoiden parantamistoimenpidettä, joka yksinään toisi huomattavat säästöt investointiin suhteutettuna. Säästöt tulisivat monien toimenpiteiden kokonaisvaikutuksena, mutta koskaan ei ole vielä esitelty koko pakettia yhtenä kokonaisuutena, josta voitaisiin nähdä myös kokonaissäästöt. Kokonaispakettina toimenpiteetkin näyttäisivät aika rajulta, esim. pidemmän kaluston käyttöönotto tarkoittaisi sekä kaluston, pysäkkien että monin paikoin myös radan uusimista.

----------


## 339-DF

Niinpä. Kasin nopeutuskin, joka on ehkä kokonaisvaltaisin tähänastisista, jäi puolitiehen, tai ei se oikeastaan ehtinyt edes puolitiehenkään. Valoetuuksien kehittämisen selvittäminen on kai edelleen tekemättä. Jo valmistuneen selvityksen toimenpidekorteistakin tietääkseni vain yksi on tällä hetkellä menossa toteutukseen ja sekin vain siksi, että kadulla tehdään muita isompia toimenpiteitä. Taas kerran liian monta toimijaa, joita kukaan ei ehdi piiskata eikä paimentaa.

Kasissa vaan on ongelmana mania laskea H/K-lukuja. Jos Saksassa olisi sotien jälkeen laskettu jokaiselle yksittäiselle reunakivensiirrolle H/K, niin ei siellä olisi enää ratikoita missään. Minä lähestyisin tuota niin päin, että otetaan joku vilkas väylä (Mannerheimintie), otetaan perstuntumalla realistinen nopeutustavoite, saadaan sillä perusteella x vaunua pois eli säästöä y euroa ja sitten ruvetaan katsomaan, mitä kaikkea sillä rahalla on mahdollista tehdä, jotta tavoitteeseen päästään.

Ideaalitilanteessa tietysti pantaisiin yksiin kansiin kaikki kuljettajarahastuksesta ja syväuraisista vaihteista lähtien ja leveisiin kaistoihin ja pitkiin vaunuihin päättyen. Mutta tuskin kenelläkään riittää motivaatio tuollaisen duunin aloittamiseen ja tekemiseen, kun tietää, millainen savotta siinä on edessä eripuraisten toimijoiden kanssa tapellessa.

Hyvä alku voisi olla, että kun Lehmuskoski on siirtynyt liikennesuunnittelupäälliköksi, hän vihdoinkin resursoisi liikennevalotoimiston niin, että saataisiin ratikoille tehokkaat etuudet. Pelkällä ohjelmoinnilla, siis ilman laitehankintojakin, niitä voisi parantaa paljonkin. Vähän luulen, että sen ohjelmoijan palkanmaksustakin voisi päästä HSL:n ja KSV:n kesken jonkinlaiseen yhteisymmärrykseen, kun ne säästöt tulevat kuitenkin HSL:lle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisen yksi merkittävä este on nykyisen järjestelmän suosio. Helsingin päätöksenteossa sekä monilla korkeimmista virkamiehistä että johtavista poliitikoista on näkemys, että vaikka Helsingin ratikat ovatkin hitaita, niin koska kansa rakastaa niitä nykyisellään, ei niille kannata tehdä mitään.


Ja osin tämä on ihan tottakin: tuollainen vaakasuuntainen hissi toimii oikein hyvin keskikaupungilla, tukee hyvin jalankulkukeskustaa. (Toki turhat pysähdykset täälläkin pois!) Uskaltaisin oikeastaan väittää, että jos linjanopeudet saataisiin tuonne 60- ja 70-luvun lukemiin, niin raitiotie olisi koko Helsingin kustannustehokkain järjestelmä, kun kustannuksia verrattaisiin kilometrien sijaan saavutettavuuteen. Saavutettavuutta tosin on aika vaikea mitata käytännössä. (Saavutettavuus tarkoittaa niitä paikkoja (matkustajalle itselleen mielekkäitä matkakohteita), jotka hän pystyy saavuttamaan vaikka puolessa tunnissa, liikkuvuus sitä maantieteellistä aluetta 'paljaana', minkä matkustaja voi saavuttaa vaikka siinä samassa puolessa tunnissa.)

Mutta tämä on tietenkin sivujuonne: kun tuosta jo alkujaan jalankulkijan ehdoilla rakennetusta kaupungista (missä polkupyöräkin on aika vaarallinen uutuus) jatketaan eteenpäin, niin toisenlaista raitiotietä tarvitaan. Niin kuin monesti on todettu. Luulisin, että luonteva taitekohta on tosiaankin Laajasalon raitiotie, siinä yhteydessä tulee mietittyä moderni helsinkiläinen raitiotiekonsepti, mitä ilkeää jo vetää Jokeri-radallekin. En vain jaksa uskoa, että sen suunnittelussa kukaan suunnitteluammattilainen ehdottaisi perinteistä keskikaupungin rataa sellaisenaan.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vielä ei ole taidettu esittää yhtään sellaista ratikoiden parantamistoimenpidettä, joka yksinään toisi huomattavat säästöt investointiin suhteutettuna. Säästöt tulisivat monien toimenpiteiden kokonaisvaikutuksena, mutta koskaan ei ole vielä esitelty koko pakettia yhtenä kokonaisuutena, josta voitaisiin nähdä myös kokonaissäästöt. Kokonaispakettina toimenpiteetkin näyttäisivät aika rajulta, esim. pidemmän kaluston käyttöönotto tarkoittaisi sekä kaluston, pysäkkien että monin paikoin myös radan uusimista.


Huomasin itse Syväuraselvitystä tehdessäni tämän saman ongelman, eli HKL:n taholta kyseenalaistettiin syväuraisten raideristeysten nopeuttamisvaikutus, koska liikennevaloissa seistäisiin joka tapauksessa. Toisaalta jos ristikoita ei muutettaisi syväuraisiksi, jäisi edelleen monessa risteyksessä ongelmaksi risteyksen ylitykseen kuluvan ajan pituus. Piti siis tehdä oletus siitä, että syväuraisten raideristeysten hyödyt saadaan mitattua täysimääräisinä jotta asiassa päästiin ylipäänsä eteenpäin ja tämän jälkeen ottaa kehittämiskohteiksi vaihteenkääntöteknologian uudistaminen ja liikennevalojen ohjauksen nykyistä parempi kytkentä vaunun kulkuun.

Mutta kuten nimimerkki 339-DF tuossa jäljempänä toteaa, minusta oikea tapa olisi laatia suuntaa-antavat ajoaika- ja keskinopeusarviot halutulle linja-/rataosuudelle autoliikenteen nopeusrajoitusten, arvioitujen pysäkkiaikojen ja kaarteiden nopeusrajoituksia koskevan karkean arvion perusteella. Tämän perusteella sitten määritellään sellainen rata- ja katuinfra mitä tähän vaaditaan (esimerkkejä voi ja pitääkin ottaa olemassa olevista ratkaisuista täällä Helsingissä tai muualla Euroopassa) ja arvioida näiden muutosten vaikutukset muuhun liikenteeseen. Näitä sitten verrataan arvioitujen ajoaikamuutosten perusteella saavutettaviin liikennöintikustannussäästöihin ja yhteiskuntataloudellisiin hyötyihin ja arvioidaan ovatko mahdolliset haitat muulle liikenteelle kokonaisuutena kestämättömät. Metron suunnittelussahan menetellään tällä tavoin, eli tavoite on jo tiedossa kun hanketta aletaan tarkemmin suunnitella ja arvioida.




> Kasissa vaan on ongelmana mania laskea H/K-lukuja. Jos Saksassa olisi sotien jälkeen laskettu jokaiselle yksittäiselle reunakivensiirrolle H/K, niin ei siellä olisi enää ratikoita missään. Minä lähestyisin tuota niin päin, että otetaan joku vilkas väylä (Mannerheimintie), otetaan perstuntumalla realistinen nopeutustavoite, saadaan sillä perusteella x vaunua pois eli säästöä y euroa ja sitten ruvetaan katsomaan, mitä kaikkea sillä rahalla on mahdollista tehdä, jotta tavoitteeseen päästään.
> 
> Ideaalitilanteessa tietysti pantaisiin yksiin kansiin kaikki kuljettajarahastuksesta ja syväuraisista vaihteista lähtien ja leveisiin kaistoihin ja pitkiin vaunuihin päättyen. Mutta tuskin kenelläkään riittää motivaatio tuollaisen duunin aloittamiseen ja tekemiseen, kun tietää, millainen savotta siinä on edessä eripuraisten toimijoiden kanssa tapellessa.


Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamishankkeessa mukana olevilta toimijoilta kannattaisi nykyistä useammin kysyä:"Entäs jos tämä kuitenkin toteutettaisiin? Mitkä olisivat teidän nähdäksenne siitä aiheutuvat ongelmat ja mitä ne vaatisivat teidän virastoltanne ja mitä ne maksaisivat?" Käytännölliset (vrt. idealistit) ihmiset tuntuvat nimittäin keksivät sen seitsemän selitystä miksi asiaa X ei voisi toteuttaa, etenkin jos idea ei ole heiltä lähtöisin... 

Poliittisille päättäjille ja ylimmille virkamiehille voisi yrittää markkinoida raitioliikenteen tehostamista silläkin, että nykyisellä nopeustasolla verkkoa ei ole kannattavaa laajentaa esimerkiksi Raide-Jokerin ja lähimpien lähijuna-asemien tasolle, millä taas saataisiin erittäin kattava raideliikenteen verkko Helsingin kantakaupungin reuna-alueillekin ja siten palvelutasohyötyjä. Samalla avautuisi myös mahdollisuus tarkastella säteittäisten väylien bussiliikenteen palvelua uudella tavalla.

----------


## petteri

Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisessa on sekin haaste, että aika suuri osa muista nopeutuskeinoista kuin pysäkkien vähentäminen alkaa  purra paremmin kun vuoroväli on viisi minuuttia tai enemmän. Nyt keskeisillä osuuksilla vuorotiheys on aivan liian suuri järkeville etuuksille. Mistä vähennetään vuoroja tai mitä raitiolinjoja halutaan lakkauttaa, jotta raitioliikennettä voidaan nopeuttaa? Ja esimerkiksi Laajasalon ratikka uhkaa entisestään tiivistää vuoroväliä. 

Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksestä menee muuten tällä hetkellä ruuhkassa läpi noin 120 ratikkaa tunnissa. 24 tuosta menisi varmaan läpi kunnon etuuksilla. Toki tuo on ääriesimerkki, mutta kuitenkin pahimmat risteykset ovat etuuksien kannalta aivan liian kuormitettuja. Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä kulkee vielä valtavasti bussejakin ja jalankulkijatkin pitää huomioida. Lisäksi pysäkkitiheys on verkolla sen verran suuri, että isot parannukset jäävät haaveeksi jos pysäkkejä ei vähennetä merkittävästi. Ja nykyään ratikoista kuitenkin pidetään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisessa on sekin haaste, että aika suuri osa muista nopeutuskeinoista kuin pysäkkien vähentäminen alkaa  purra paremmin kun vuoroväli on viisi minuuttia tai enemmän. Nyt keskeisillä osuuksilla vuorotiheys on aivan liian suuri järkeville etuuksille.


Kun nyt pysähdytään 1,52 kertaa niin usein kuin on pysäkkejä, niin kyllä melkoinen nopeutus saadaan aikaiseksi ihan vain sillä, että poistetaan ne ylimääräiset pysähdykset muuttamatta yhtään mitään muuta.

Se on totta, että paikoin yhteinen vuoroväli on tiheä. Mutta siinä ei ole kyse koko verkosta vaan muutamista ruuhkapisteistä. Eivät ne ole ongelma, vaan ylimääräiset pysähdykset, joita on kaikkialla. Vuoroväleihin ei edes voi kajota, ennen kuin kalustokoko kasvaa tai siirrytään yhteisajoon. Raitioliikenne kun on puutteistaan huolimatta jo nyt niin kovin suosittua.

Antero

----------


## Max

Eikö Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteystä auttaisi eniten se, että vaunut ajaisivat siinä suoraan risteyksen poikki? Etelään kääntyvät linjat (ensi syksystä alkaen 3B ja 6) voisi ohjata Kruununhaan kautta, jos ei niille voi rakentaa yhdysrataa reitille Rautatientori - Keskuskatu - Aleksi.

----------


## Jusa

> Eikö Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteystä auttaisi eniten se, että vaunut ajaisivat siinä suoraan risteyksen poikki? Etelään kääntyvät linjat (ensi syksystä alkaen 3B ja 6) voisi ohjata Kruununhaan kautta, jos ei niille voi rakentaa yhdysrataa reitille Rautatientori - Keskuskatu - Aleksi.


Yksi vaihtoehto on Fredan radan valmistuttua, sitä kautta. Ainakin pyhä kolmonen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yksi vaihtoehto on Fredan radan valmistuttua, sitä kautta. Ainakin pyhä kolmonen.


Sotkuista tulee, jos 3B:llä sen jälkeen on toinenkin yhteinen pysäkki 3T:n kanssa. Miksei toki muuten, jos pyhä kolmoisuus jotenkin muuten purettaisiin samalla.

Tosin seiska siirtynee myös Kamppiin Topeliuksenkadun radan myötä, joskin se vain muuttaa yhden risteyksen poikki ajon 90 astetta eri suuntaan.

----------


## petteri

> Eikö Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteystä auttaisi eniten se, että vaunut ajaisivat siinä suoraan risteyksen poikki? Etelään kääntyvät linjat (ensi syksystä alkaen 3B ja 6) voisi ohjata Kruununhaan kautta, jos ei niille voi rakentaa yhdysrataa reitille Rautatientori - Keskuskatu - Aleksi.


Miten Etelä-Helsingistä päästäisiin tuon jälkeen hyvin liitynnällä juniin, metroon tai busseihin? Kolmosten ja kuutosen eteläisistä käyttäjistä aika suuri osa vaihtaa muihin liikennevälineisiin Kaivokadun ympäristössä. Vaikka kävelijöitäkin keskustassa toki riittää, merkittävä osa asuinalueista on kuitenkin niin kaukana Kaivokadusta, että myös liityntäliikennettä tarvitaan.

----------


## Jusa

> Sotkuista tulee ...


No kolmonen on numeroitava joka tapauksessa kakkoseksi ja kolmoseksi.
Onhan meillä edelleen käytössä Arkadian rata, kyllä sinne yksi Töölön linjoista joutaa.

Siitä on lähdettävä, että keskustan auto- ja bussiliikennettävä on edelleen vähennettävä.

Onpa jossain keskieuroopan kaupungeissa korotettu ratiovaunu jalustalle. 
Miten olisi pitkä silta joka alkaisi Simonkadun mäestä, päättyen Kaisaniemen mäkeen.
Makkaratalon parvi levennettäisiin raitiovaunupysäkiksi.  :Wink: 

"no vitsi vitsi - haitaaks se"

----------


## Max

> Miten Etelä-Helsingistä päästäisiin tuon jälkeen hyvin liitynnällä juniin, metroon tai busseihin? Kolmosten ja kuutosen eteläisistä käyttäjistä aika suuri osa vaihtaa muihin liikennevälineisiin Kaivokadun ympäristössä. Vaikka kävelijöitäkin keskustassa toki riittää, merkittävä osa asuinalueista on kuitenkin niin kaukana Kaivokadusta, että myös liityntäliikennettä tarvitaan.


No eihän tuo Keskuskadun ja Kaivokadun risteys kovin kaukana junista ja metrosta ole, Rautatientorin busseja jopa lähempänä kuin nykyinen pysäkki. Vai onko tässä jokin ongelma, jota en ymmärrä?

Edit: Siis jos 3B ja 6 ajaisivat Aleksi - Kruununhaka -reittiä, niin tosiaan jäisi vähän kauemmas rautatieasemasta. Stockan edestäkään matka ei ole ihan hirveä, mutta toki jonkinlainen. Etelä-Helsingistä pääsisi silti lähemmäs länsipuolen busseja raitiovaunulla 10 ja itäpuolen busseihin sekä metroon jatkamalla ratikan kyydissä Hakaniemeen.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Jo valmistuneen selvityksen toimenpidekorteistakin tietääkseni vain yksi on tällä hetkellä menossa toteutukseen ja sekin vain siksi, että kadulla tehdään muita isompia toimenpiteitä.


Oheisesta linkistä löytyy Mechelininkadun pyörätiesuunnitelman piirustus, jossa näkyy myös samalla tehtävä raitiopysäkkien yhdistäminen Arkadiankadun risteykseen. Mechelininkadun pyörätiesuunnitelman kustannusennuste on 2,7 milj. euroa, mistä raitiovaunupysäkkimuutosten osuus on noin 150 000 . Kun alueella kerta aletaan työskennellä, samaan urakkaan voisi vielä ympätä kasin kehittämisohjelmaan kuuluvat Caloniuksenkadun ratikkakaistat. Viime kevään rapparissa työn kustannuksiksi oli arvioitu noin 100 000 e. Sammonkadun suojatien porrastusta ei puolestaan tulla tekemään, koska siksakki ei HKR:lle kelpaa. 

Huvittavana yksityiskohtana mainittakoon, että viime syksynä Caloniuksenkadulla tehtiin kadun molemmissa reunoissa kaivuutöitä, jolloin kaikki katukivet jalkakäytävän ja ajokaistan erottava reunakivetys mukaan lukien revittiin pois. Samassa yhteydessä olisi onnistunut naurettavan helposti suunniteltu jalkakäytävien kaventaminen, jotta tilaa saadaan raitiokaistoille. Katu koottiin kasaan kuitenkin tismalleen samanlaiseksi kuin ennen kaivantoja.

----------


## GT8N

Omakaupunki uutisoi liikenteen nopeuttamisesta.

Tässä sama juttu, kun linkki kuitenki häviää:



> Ratikka 8:lta häviää pari pysäkkiä
> Jos Espoo, Vantaa ja Helsinki saavat rahoituksen järjestymään, parin seuraavan vuoden aikana bussien ja ratikoiden kulku nopeutuu eri puolilla pääkaupunkiseutua. Helsingin seudun liikenteen (HSL) hallitus käsittelee tiistaina lukuisten pienten remonttien ja investointien ohjelmaa.
> 
> Yksi keskeisistä tavoitteista on ulottaa Helsingistä tuttu liikennevalo-ohjaus myös Espooseen ja Vantaalla. HSL aloittaa tänä vuonna Espoossa risteyskohtaisen suunnittelun, jolloin valo-ohjauksessa tarvittavien paikannuslaitteiden asennus voisi alkaa busseissa vuonna 2014. Bussireiteistä valoetuuksia kaivataan ainakin Lintuvaarantielle, Nihtisiltaan, Espoontielle ja Kirkkokadulle.
> 
> Vantaalla tehdään ensin kokonaisselvitys joukkoliikenteen luotettavuuden parantamisesta. Tavoitteena on, että ainakin lentokentälle vievien reittien risteyksiin asennettaisiin liikennevaloetuuslaitteita mahdollisimman nopeasti.
> 
> Helsingissä yksi kärkihankkeista on raitioliikenteen vauhdittaminen. Työt alkavat raitiolinja 8:n reitistä. Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa yhdistetään lähekkäin olevat Perhonkadun ja Caloniuksenkadun pysäkit sekä Kyläsaarenkadun ja Toukoniityn pysäkit.
> 
> ...


Punaisella korostettu lause kuvaa mielestäni hyvin asennetta raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista kohtaan.

Hienoa tietenkin, että jotain tapahtunee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Punaisella korostettu lause kuvaa mielestäni hyvin asennetta raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista kohtaan.


Tuo luki Metro-lehdessä tänään. Kiinnitin huomiota samaan virkkeeseen, joka on toimittajalta hämmästyttävän suorasukainen.




> Hienoa tietenkin, että jotain tapahtunee.


Niin, paitsi että touhu alkaa  yllättäen  väärästä päästä. Pysäkkien yhdistelyn voi hyväksyä sitten, kun matkanteko on joutuistunut niin, että aiempaa pidempi kävelymatka pysäkille kompensoituu nopeammalla ajalla itse kulkuneuvossa. Nyt kulkuneuvo kulkee edelleen hitaasti, mutta pysäkille tassutellaan entistä kauempaa. Jos tassutellaan. Johan hidastunut raitioliikenne pidentyneine vuoroväleineen on menettänyt matkustajia.

Liikennevalopuolellakin on kuulemma kasin osalta tapahtumassa "jotain". No, uskoo ken tahtoo, jos vanhaksi elää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, paitsi että touhu alkaa  yllättäen  väärästä päästä. Pysäkkien yhdistelyn voi hyväksyä sitten, kun matkanteko on joutuistunut niin, että aiempaa pidempi kävelymatka pysäkille kompensoituu nopeammalla ajalla itse kulkuneuvossa. Nyt kulkuneuvo kulkee edelleen hitaasti, mutta pysäkille tassutellaan entistä kauempaa. Jos tassutellaan. Johan hidastunut raitioliikenne pidentyneine vuoroväleineen on menettänyt matkustajia.


Aivan. Sama nopeutus kuin kahden pysäkin poistamisella saadaan kahden ylimääräisen pysäkkien välillä seisomien poistamisella. Mutta silloin ei heikennetä lainkaan palvelutasoa, ainoastaan parannetaan.

Lisäksi voin hyvin arvata, että vaikka Caloniuksen ja Perhon pysäkit yhdistetään, vaunut pysähtyvät tuolla välillä edelleen yhtä monta kertaa kuin nytkin. Mechelininkadun puistoradallahan on henkilöautojen valoihin kytkettyjä liikennevaloja, joilla seistään pysäkkien lisäksi jo nyt, esim. odottamassa lähtöä pysäkiltä. Tulevaisuudessa siis seistäneen entisillä pysäkeillä, mutta ei oteta eikä jätetä matkustajia.

Kuulin myös tänään, että HSL:ssä pidetään edelleen joukkoliikenteen valoetuutena järjestelyä, jossa vaunu voi saada aja-opasteen seis-opasteen sijasta vain, mikäli vaunu on myöhässä aikataulusta. Eli tästä umpikierosta savolaisesta valoetuudesta ei vain päästä eroon. Kysehän ei ole mistään liikenne-etuudesta, vaan joukkoliikenteen suunnitellusta haittaamisesta. Sillä aikatauluhan tehdään sen perusteella, että vaunut pysähtyvät vähintään joka toisen pysäkin välillä ties mistä syystä.

Valoetuushan tarkoittaa sitä, että liikennevalot huolehtivat siitä, ettei vaunu pysähdy missään muualla kuin pysäkeillä. Tätä Helsingin erityisolosuhteisiin soveltumatonta käytäntöä pääsin nauttimaan viime viikolla pohjoismaiden uusimmalla raitiotiellä Bergenissä. Siitäkin huolimatta, että Bergenin ratikkarata kulkee suuren osa katuympäristössä, jossa on sekä rinnakkaista että risteävää autoliikennettä liikennevaloineen.

Bergenissä ratikkavalotolpassa ei ole vilkkuvaa lediä, joka kertoo, että järjestelmä on rekisteröinyt vaunun, mutta kuljettaja saa arvata, onko asialla mitään merkitysä. Sen sijaan siellä tolpassa on ylimpänä A-kirjainta näyttä valo-opaste, joka kertoo, ettei ole tarpeen hidastaa nopeutta, vaan opaste vaihtuu aja-opasteeksi kun vaunu on kohdalla. Sitä on liikennevaloetuus.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäksi voin hyvin arvata, että vaikka Caloniuksen ja Perhon pysäkit yhdistetään, vaunut pysähtyvät tuolla välillä edelleen yhtä monta kertaa kuin nytkin. Mechelininkadun puistoradallahan on henkilöautojen valoihin kytkettyjä liikennevaloja, joilla seistään pysäkkien lisäksi jo nyt, esim. odottamassa lähtöä pysäkiltä. Tulevaisuudessa siis seistäneen entisillä pysäkeillä, mutta ei oteta eikä jätetä matkustajia.


Olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että pysäkkien yhdistämisellä saataisiin valokierto säädettyä niin, että koko matka Marian pysäkiltä Caloniuksen ja Runebergin risteykseen menisi ilman valoissa seisomisia. Ratikat kun sattuisivat näin paremmin autojen ajorytmiin, ja nehän sen valokierron määräävät. Tosin tästä oli puhe silloin, kun vielä kuviteltiin, että ne Sammonkadun naurettavat suojatievalot saadaan pois. Niitähän ei toki saadakaan pois, koska Stadin Rakentajat ei kykene luomaan lunta siksaksuojatieltä. Joka tapauksessa toivoisin siis, että voisin lyödä vetoa siitä, että arvauksesi on väärin. En kuitenkaan lyö, häviäisin kuitenkin.  :Sad: 

Se Toukoniityn pysäkki on vielä oudompi juttu. Tulee hirrrrveen pitkä pysäkkiväli Kyläsaarenkadun uudelta Arabiankadun nykyiselle. Eihän siinä Toukoniityn pysäkillä juuri matkustajia ole, mutta kun ajattelee, että Intiankadun risteyksessä oli ennen pysäkki ja nytkin pysäkkivaraus, jota asukkaat kovasti toivoisivat rakennettavaksi, niin minusta tässä olisi huomattavasti järkevämpää siirtää Toukoniityn pysäkkiä 200-300 m pohjoisemmaksi ja palvella sillä Intiankadun asukkaat sekä pitää Kyläsaarenkatu nykyisellä paikallaan. Kyläsaarenkadun siirtoon tosin vaikuttanee sekin, että HSL:n toivomuslistalla on vaihdeyhteys Kustaa Vaasan tieltä Hämeentielle Arabian suuntaan. Tulisi säästöä varikkosiirtymisissä. Summaa en tiedä, enkä sitäkään, mikä tämän HSL:n toivomuslistan status oikein on. Onko näistä jo sovittu kaupungin kanssa ja hallitus lyö vain leimansa, vai onko tämä HSL:n ehkä epätoivoinen yritys saada Helsinki tekemään edes jotain, vai onko tämä samanlainen virkatyö kuin Raitioliikenteen kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelma, jonka toteuttamiseksi kukaan ei ole kuvitellutkaan tekevänsä mitään?

----------


## GT8N

> Tulevaisuudessa siis seistäneen entisillä pysäkeillä, mutta ei oteta eikä jätetä matkustajia.


Näinhän siinä valitettavasti tulee käymään, kun liikennevaloja ei edesyritetä ohjelmoida "kun nykyinenkin on riittävä".

Ainoa positivinen asia mitä voi sanoa on, että pysäkkien uudella sijoituksella on mahdollista toteuttaa riittävän pitkät 60m laiturit, jotka mahdollistaisivat ajon 2x30m junilla. 

Vai tehdäänkö tässäkin "helsingit" ja tehdään millilleen 26,5m pysäkit, että varmasti myöhemmin on "kallista ja hankalaa" muuttaa ne pidemmiksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vai tehdäänkö tässäkin "helsingit" ja tehdään millilleen 26,5m pysäkit, että varmasti myöhemmin on "kallista ja hankalaa" muuttaa ne pidemmiksi.


Tuo 26,5 m on jo Transtech-vaunuillekin liian vähän, mikä ei toki estänyt tekemästä Länsilinkin pysäkkiä Ruoholahdenrantaan juuri tämänmittaisena. No, en ole käynyt paikan päällä mittaamassa. Mutta piirustuksissa koroke on juuri tuon 26,5 m siitäkin huolimatta, että asiasta on ihan lautakunnan kautta huomautettu ja tuo on jopa yltk:n pöytäkirjaan kirjattu. Täytyykin ihan piruuttaan käydä joku päivä mittanauhan kanssa paikan päällä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Valoetuushan tarkoittaa sitä, että liikennevalot huolehtivat siitä, ettei vaunu pysähdy missään muualla kuin pysäkeillä.


Helsingin kaupungin sivuilla kerrotaan liikennevaloetuuksista ja tuo mainittu määritelmäsi kerrotaan siellä yleiseksi harhaluuloksi ("Moni uskoo, että etuuksien ansioista bussien tai ratikoiden ei tarvitse koskaan pysähtyä punaisiin valoihin").

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin kaupungin sivuilla kerrotaan liikennevaloetuuksista ja tuo mainittu määritelmäsi kerrotaan siellä yleiseksi harhaluuloksi ("Moni uskoo, että etuuksien ansioista bussien tai ratikoiden ei tarvitse koskaan pysähtyä punaisiin valoihin").


Niinpä. Kaikki ne kaupungit, joissa raitiovaunut eivät pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä, elävät varmaankin harhaoppisessa uskossa. Helsingin viisaat tietäjät eivät ole käyneet kertomassa heille ilosanomaa, että liikenne ei voi toimia kuten heillä toimii.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin kaupungin sivuilla kerrotaan liikennevaloetuuksista ja tuo mainittu määritelmäsi kerrotaan siellä yleiseksi harhaluuloksi ("Moni uskoo, että etuuksien ansioista bussien tai ratikoiden ei tarvitse koskaan pysähtyä punaisiin valoihin").


Mikä on oma ajatuksesi tästä KSV:n kannasta?

----------


## petteri

> Niinpä. Kaikki ne kaupungit, joissa raitiovaunut eivät pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä, elävät varmaankin harhaoppisessa uskossa. Helsingin viisaat tietäjät eivät ole käyneet kertomassa heille ilosanomaa, että liikenne ei voi toimia kuten heillä toimii.


Se, miten hyvin pelkillä pysäkeillä pysähtyminen onnistuu riippuu liikenneympäristöstä. Kyllähän vaikka nelosen osuudella Tukholmankadulta eteenpäin on mahdollista saada aika hyvin pysähdykset pois, jos vuoroväli on vaikka 10 minuuttia. 

Mutta ne alueet, joilla Helsingissä ratikat eniten pysähtelevät ovat käytännössä mahdottomia nykyisillä liikennemäärillä. Kaikkialla maailmassa ratikat pysähtelevät muuallakin kuin pysäkeillä niin vilkkailla alueilla kuin keskeisin osa Helsingin kantakaupunkia on, jos niille ei ole rakennettu tunneleita tai muita eristettyjä ratkaisuja ja vuorotiheys ei ole ihan olematon.

----------


## teme

> Helsingin kaupungin sivuilla kerrotaan liikennevaloetuuksista ja tuo mainittu määritelmäsi kerrotaan siellä yleiseksi harhaluuloksi ("Moni uskoo, että etuuksien ansioista bussien tai ratikoiden ei tarvitse koskaan pysähtyä punaisiin valoihin").


Niin siis Helsingissä on käsittääkseni laitteita busseissa ja ratikoissa joilla voi tilata pidennetyn vihreän, tms. jos se nyt sattuu järjestymään.

Minä en käsitä mitä ihmettä noilla tekee kantakaupungissa, joissa ne isoimmat ongelmat on. Bussien kohdalla on vaikea ymmärtää edes teoriassa miten 100 - 150 bussille suuntaansa, jotka vielä liikkuu ihan miten sattuu, ylipäänsä edes voi antaa mitään valoetuuksia. Pysyvä vihreä Hämeentielle?

Ratikoilla tämä pitäisi tehdä niin että esim. Mannerheimintiellä on Topeliuksenkadun kiskojen jälkeen kaksi linjaa, 4 ja 10. Ei voi olla ylivoimaisen vaikeaa virittää 60/90s valokiertoja niin että nuo liikkuvat aikataulun mukaan pysähtymättä valoissa. Ei tuo vaadi mitään tunnistimia, ne valot vaan vaihtuu aikataulussa. Jos ratikka jostain syystä myöhästyy aikataulusta, niin se kulkee sitten seuraavalla kierrolla. Jonoutumisen voi hoitaa niin että on tarpeeksi pitkät pysäkit, esimerkiksi 70m laiturit Manskulle on myös tehtävissä.

Ja jos bussit pystyisivät ajamaan tuossa samassa rytmissä, edellyttäisi pysäkkien yhdistämistä, niin ne itseasiassa liikkuisivat nopeammin tai ainakin säännöllisemmin kuin nyt Manskulla. Ilman mitään sen kummempia valoetuuksia.

----------


## petteri

> Ratikoilla tämä pitäisi tehdä niin että esim. Mannerheimintiellä on Topeliuksenkadun kiskojen jälkeen kaksi linjaa, 4 ja 10. Ei voi olla ylivoimaisen vaikeaa virittää 60/90s valokiertoja niin että nuo liikkuvat aikataulun mukaan pysähtymättä valoissa. Ei tuo vaadi mitään tunnistimia, ne valot vaan vaihtuu aikataulussa. Jos ratikka jostain syystä myöhästyy aikataulusta, niin se kulkee sitten seuraavalla kierrolla. Jonoutumisen voi hoitaa niin että on tarpeeksi pitkät pysäkit, esimerkiksi 70m laiturit Manskulle on myös tehtävissä.


Kyllä kokonaan pysähdyksetön liikenne on tuollakin vuorotiheydellä Mannerheimintiellä käytännössä mahdoton molempiin suuntiin. Vihreä aalto voi toimia ratikoillakin vain yhteen suuntaan, jos vuoroväli ei ole hyvin pitkä ja muukin liikenne pitää huomioida. Toki pysähtymisiä on mahdollista vähentää, jos väljennetään vuorotiheyttä, mutta ei niistä kokonaan päästä. Ja toki pitää ottaa huomioon, että myös Mannerheimintien yli menee ratikoita ja busseja. 

Olisivatko Mannerheimintien linjat 4 ja 10 niin tärkeitä, että niille annettaisiin etuajo-oikeus muihin ratikoihin ja busseihin nähden?

----------


## hylje

Vihreä aalto todellakin toimii ratikoilla molempiin suuntiin. Autoilla ei toimi, koska autot menevät pysähtymättä jos voivat: ratikat kuitenkin pysähtyvät pysäkeillä. Ratikoiden vihreän aallon katkoskohtiin voidaan kaikkiin sijoittaa pysäkit. Lisäksi raitiotie voi katkaista jalankulkijoiden suojateitä omalla rytmillään.

Muu liikenne väistää Mannerheimintien raitioliikennettä samaan aikaan kuin Mannerheimintien autoliikennettäkin. Koko liikenne on lisäksi tukkoista. Nykytilanteesta ei ole nähtävissä olennaista muutosta, vaikka Mannerheimintien ratikat ajaisivat pysähtymättä: samat odotukset tapahtuvat vähän eri kohdassa, mutta olennaisilta osin yhtä pitkään.

Toimiva runkoliikenne on ennen kaikkea poliittisesta tahdosta kiinni, ei teknisistä tai turvallisuussyistä.

Ajatusleikki: Korvaa mielessä ratikat 4 ja 10 Töölön metron kahdella haaralla.

----------


## petteri

> Vihreä aalto todellakin toimii ratikoilla molempiin suuntiin. Autoilla ei toimi, koska autot menevät pysähtymättä jos voivat: ratikat kuitenkin pysähtyvät pysäkeillä. Ratikoiden vihreän aallon katkoskohtiin voidaan kaikkiin sijoittaa pysäkit. Lisäksi raitiotie voi katkaista jalankulkijoiden suojateitä omalla rytmillään.


Tuossa oletetaan toki, että pysäkit voidaan vapaasti sijoittaa mihin kohtiin vaan ja niitä voidaan tarpeen mukaan lisätä ja vähentää. Mannerheimintiellä on kuitenkin aika lailla käytännön rajoitteita pysäkkien sijainnin suhteen, erityisesti jos ratikat ovat vielä nykyistä pidempiä. 

Toki aika pieneen ylimääräiseen pysähdysmäärään päästään, jos ratikoiden määrä vähennetään noin kolmasosaan ja osa pysäkeistä siirretään ja  rakennetaan uusiksi sekä lähdetään siitä, ettei muun kuin Mannerheimintien suunnan ratikkaliikenteen sujuvuudella ole väliä.

Vaikka toki Töölön metro ratikkatunnelina, josta pääsisi muutamaan suuntaan olisi oikein toimiva ratkaisu, jolla pahin alue Töölöntullin eteläpuolella voidaan hoitaa. Noin pikaratikkaliikenne hoidetaan usein maailmalla kun katutasossa on hyvin ruuhkaista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisivatko Mannerheimintien linjat 4 ja 10 niin tärkeitä, että niille annettaisiin etuajo-oikeus muihin ratikoihin ja busseihin nähden?


Ehdottomasti. Olisi pitänyt antaa jo 40 vuotta sitten, mutta parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan. Toivotaan nyt, että KSV pystyy tuottamaan kelvollisen Topeliuksenkadun liikennesuunnitelman, ja toteutukseen päästään mahdollisimman pian.

Jos Manskulla on yksi ratikka, jossa on sata matkustajaa sekä viisi bussia, jossa kussakin on 12 matkustajaa, niin minusta ei ole lainkaan epäselvää, mikä näistä saa etuuden.

Nordenskiöldin ja Hesarin kohdalla etuuksien tulisi toimia niin, että jos risteystä ei ole lähtestymässä Manskulla ratikka, niin silloin Manskun ylittävälle ratikalle annetaan etuus. Jos 4 tai 10 lähestyy, niin ylittävät ratikat odottavat kiltisti. Pitää osata priorisoida järkevästi.

Jos liikenneympäristö olisi nykyistä tasokkaampi, niin nuo risteyskohtaamiset voisi välttää aikataulusuunnittelulla, eli kasi ei tulisi risteykseen yhtä aikaa nelosen tai kympin kanssa...




> Kyllähän vaikka nelosen osuudella Tukholmankadulta eteenpäin on mahdollista saada aika hyvin pysähdykset pois, jos vuoroväli on vaikka 10 minuuttia.


Älä ole turhan vaatimaton. Nelosen osuudella Tukholmankadulta Munkkaan on tänä päivänä 5 min vuoroväli ja erittäin tehokkaat etuudet, vaunut eivät juuri pysähdy muualla kuin pysäkeillä. Ihan sataprosenttisesti nuokaan etuudet eivät toimi, mutta riittävän hyvin kyllä. Keskinopeus ruuhka-aikaan on 18,7 km/h. Tukholmankadun ratikkakaistaa leventämällä ja Topeliuksen sekä Haartmanin risteykset korjaamalla saataisiin helposti minuutti ajoajasta pois, jolloin keskinopeus olisikin jo 21 km/h. Tiedän, ettei se täytä sinun amerikkalaistyyppisen pikaratikan kriteeriä, mutta minusta se on riittävän hyvä nopeus.

----------


## teme

> Miten Etelä-Helsingistä päästäisiin tuon jälkeen hyvin liitynnällä juniin, metroon tai busseihin? Kolmosten ja kuutosen eteläisistä käyttäjistä aika suuri osa vaihtaa muihin liikennevälineisiin Kaivokadun ympäristössä. Vaikka kävelijöitäkin keskustassa toki riittää, merkittävä osa asuinalueista on kuitenkin niin kaukana Kaivokadusta, että myös liityntäliikennettä tarvitaan.


Siten että kolmonen ja kutonen ajaa Fredan kautta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:20 ----------




> Kyllä kokonaan pysähdyksetön liikenne on tuollakin vuorotiheydellä Mannerheimintiellä käytännössä mahdoton molempiin suuntiin. Vihreä aalto voi toimia ratikoillakin vain yhteen suuntaan, jos vuoroväli ei ole hyvin pitkä ja muukin liikenne pitää huomioida. Toki pysähtymisiä on mahdollista vähentää, jos väljennetään vuorotiheyttä, mutta ei niistä kokonaan päästä. Ja toki pitää ottaa huomioon, että myös Mannerheimintien yli menee ratikoita ja busseja.


Sovitaan että 4 tai 10 tulee minimissään kolmen minuutin välein. 90s valokierrolla tuo tarkoittaa että joka toisessa valokierrossa pitää saada ratikalle vihreä aalto yhteen suuntaan. Jos tämä on kertakaikkisen mahdotonta, niin...




> Olisivatko Mannerheimintien linjat 4 ja 10 niin tärkeitä, että niille annettaisiin etuajo-oikeus muihin ratikoihin ja busseihin nähden?


...mitä etuuksia esim. niille 150 bussilla tunnisssa suuntaansa sitten ylipäänsä voi olla, jotka tämän takia häviää?

----------


## petteri

> Sovitaan että 4 tai 10 tulee minimissään kolmen minuutin välein. 90s valokierrolla tuo tarkoittaa että joka toisessa valokierrossa pitää saada ratikalle vihreä aalto yhteen suuntaan. Jos tämä on kertakaikkisen mahdotonta, niin...


Ilman muuta noilla liikennöintitiheyksillä liikennevaloetuudet alkavat kyllä jo ihan hyvin. Kolmen minuutin minimiväli risteykseen tulevissa ratikoissa mahdollistaa jo oikein hyvät etuudet. 

Pientä vuorojen karsintaa tuo toki vaatii. Nykyään nelosella ja kympillä on yhteensä 24 vuoroa suuntaansa ruuhkatuntina. Jos liikennettä olisi 10 vuoroon suuntaansa, ratikka tulisi risteyksiin keskimäärin kolmen minuutin välein.  Mutta liikennevaloetuudet ovat tuolla vuorotiheydellä jo vähän vaikeuksissa, kun välillä ratikoita tulee risteyksiin aika lailla tiheämmin.

Jos ratikat 4 tai 10 haluttaisiin tulevan ristyksiin minimissään kolmen minuutin välein (ei yleensä useammin), olisiko 6 vuoroa suuntaansa jo oikeassa haarukassa? Eli 20 minuutin vuoroväli sekä linjalle 4 että 10.

----------


## teme

> Tuossa oletetaan toki, että pysäkit voidaan vapaasti sijoittaa mihin kohtiin vaan ja niitä voidaan tarpeen mukaan lisätä ja vähentää. Mannerheimintiellä on kuitenkin aika lailla käytännön rajoitteita pysäkkien sijainnin suhteen, erityisesti jos ratikat ovat vielä nykyistä pidempiä.


Jaa? Manskulla ei ole vilkkaampia risteyksiä kuin oikeastaan Nordenskiöldin/Reijolankatu ja Hesari, jossain määrin myös Töölöntulli. Jostain Pohjoiselta Hesperiankadulta tuleva liikenne saa seistä jos tarvitaan, niin se seisoo nyttenkin. Hesarin risteyksessä miettisin esimerkiksi sellaista vaihtoehtoa että Kisahallin pysäkki pohjoiseen päin sijoitettaisiin Hesarin eteläpuolelle, eli pysäkin ja mahdollisesti valojen takia pysähtyminen yhdistettäisiin. Mahtuu sivutilan puolesta.

Töölöntulli-Nordenskiöldinkatu on oma erikoinen kompleksinsa, joka ei ole ihan yksinkertainen asia, vaatisi ehkä eritason autoille. Kuitenkin, jos ei tuollaista tarjolla niin esimerkiksi Töölöntullissa näin: Tehdään Töölöntullista liikenneympyrä. Kierto etelästä päin katsoen Mannerheimintie - Topeliuksenkatu - Tukholmankatu- Mannerheimintie. Bussi- ja ratikkapysäkit sekä huoltoasema, jonka voisi kyllä korvata ihan oikealla talolla, sitten tuon ympyrän keskellä.

----------


## petteri

> Jaa? Manskulla ei ole vilkkaampia risteyksiä kuin oikeastaan Nordenskiöldin/Reijolankatu ja Hesari, jossain määrin myös Töölöntulli. Jostain Pohjoiselta Hesperiankadulta tuleva liikenne saa seistä jos tarvitaan, niin se seisoo nyttenkin. Hesarin risteyksessä miettisin esimerkiksi sellaista vaihtoehtoa että Kisahallin pysäkki pohjoiseen päin sijoitettaisiin Hesarin eteläpuolelle, eli pysäkin ja mahdollisesti valojen takia pysähtyminen yhdistettäisiin. Mahtuu sivutilan puolesta.


Tilan puolesta Oopperan pysäkki kyllä mahtuisi toisellekin puolelle risteystä, mutta entä toiminnallisesti? Pysäkin siirto lisäisi paljon jalankulkijoiden aiheuttamaa kuormaa risteykselle, kun heidät pitäisi päästää pysäkille ja pysäkeiltä molemmilla puolilla risteystä. Lisäksi yhtenäisen vihreän pitäisi toimia koko manskun yli. Joutuisikohan ratikat sitten kuitenkin käytännössä väistelemään jalankulkijoita?

Nykyinen Oopperan pysäkkijärjestely on kuitenkin siedettävän turvallinen, kun liikennevälineitä ei tule joka suunnasta pysäkille mentäessä ja sinne lähdettäessä. Stadionin yleisötilaisuudetkin on nimittäin jotenkin syytä huomioida. Hesarin risteys on jalankulkijoiille jo aika lailla vaarallisen oloinen ja lisäksi siinä on paljon kävelijöitä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kyläsaarenkadun siirtoon tosin vaikuttanee sekin, että HSL:n toivomuslistalla on vaihdeyhteys Kustaa Vaasan tieltä Hämeentielle Arabian suuntaan. Tulisi säästöä varikkosiirtymisissä. Summaa en tiedä, enkä sitäkään, mikä tämän HSL:n toivomuslistan status oikein on.


Eikös jossain vanhemmassa suunnitelmassa Arabian halliyhteys ollut linjattu Intiankadun kautta? Nyt tavoitteena on siis Hämeentien ja Kustaa Vaasan tien risteys. Jälkimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa ei tarvitse rakentaa uutta rataa paljon ollenkaan, joten tullee halvemmaksi.

----------


## teme

> Ilman muuta noilla liikennöintitiheyksillä liikennevaloetuudet alkavat kyllä jo ihan hyvin. Kolmen minuutin minimiväli risteykseen tulevissa ratikoissa mahdollistaa jo oikein hyvät etuudet. 
> 
> Pientä vuorojen karsintaa tuo toki vaatii. Nykyään nelosella ja kympillä on yhteensä 24 vuoroa suuntaansa ruuhkatuntina. Jos liikennettä olisi 10 vuoroon suuntaansa, ratikka tulisi risteyksiin keskimäärin kolmen minuutin välein.  Mutta liikennevaloetuudet ovat tuolla vuorotiheydellä jo vähän vaikeuksissa, kun välillä ratikoita tulee risteyksiin aika lailla tiheämmin.
> 
> Jos ratikat 4 tai 10 haluttaisiin tulevan ristyksiin minimissään kolmen minuutin välein (ei yleensä useammin), olisiko 6 vuoroa suuntaansa jo oikeassa haarukassa? Eli 20 minuutin vuoroväli sekä linjalle 4 että 10.


Ratikka kerran kolmessa minuuttissaa suuntaansa tarkoittaa 6 min vuoroväliä kahdelle linjalle. Tinkaisin sen verran että 2,5 min, eli 150s, eli 75s valokierto. Tämän jälkeen olisi mahdollista joko liikennöidä kaksi linjaa 5 min vuorovälillä, tai kolme 7,5min. Mieluummin kolme linjaa, esim. 4, 10 ja 5 Pitäjänmäki - Yliskylä.

Tämänkin takia nelosella ja kympilla esim. 37,5 metrin vaunut. Laituripituus 75m yhteisillä osuuksilla. Yhteisiä pysäkkejä on Manskulla kuusi kappaletta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:08 ----------




> Tilan puolesta Oopperan pysäkki kyllä mahtuisi toisellekin puolelle risteystä, mutta entä toiminnallisesti? Pysäkin siirto lisäisi paljon jalankulkijoiden aiheuttamaa kuormaa risteykselle, kun heidät pitäisi päästää pysäkille ja pysäkeiltä molemmilla puolilla risteystä. Lisäksi yhtenäisen vihreän pitäisi toimia koko manskun yli. Joutuisikohan ratikat sitten kuitenkin käytännössä väistelemään jalankulkijoita?


No niinhän sen pitää toimi nyttenkin yhtenäisenä yli. Eli mikä tässä muuttuu?

----------


## petteri

> Kolme minuuttia suuntaansa tarkoittaa 6 min vuoroväliä. Tinkaisin sen verran että 2,5 min, eli 150s, eli 75s valokierto. Tämän jälkeen olisi mahdollista joko liikennöidä kaksi linjaa 5 min vuorovälillä, tai kolme 7,5min. Mieluummin kolme linjaa, esim. 4, 10 ja 5 Pitäjänmäki - Yliskylä.
> 
> Tämänkin takia nelosella ja kympilla esim. 37,5 metrin vaunut. Laituripituus 75m yhteisillä osuuksilla. Yhteisiä pysäkkejä on Manskulla kuusi kappaletta.


Tällä hetkellä Mannerheimintiellä menee linjoilla 4, 7B ja 10 yhteensä 41 vuoroa ruuhkatunnissa, jos ratikan keskipituus on noin 23 metriä, tuolla kulkee 902 ratikkametriä suuntaansa

Jos jatkossa menisi ruuhkatunnissa vaikka 12 kpl 37,5 metrin ratikkaa, tuo tekee 450 ratikkametriä eli puolet aikaisemmasta. Mannerheimintien ratikat ovat jo tällä hetkellä usein aika ruuhkaisia. Vaikka 7B siirtyisi lähireitille ja vähän keventäisi kuormaan, mahtuisivatko kaikki matkustajat Mannerheimintiellä kyytiin, varsinkin jos ratikoiden reittejä pidennettäisiin?

Toki ratikoita voidaan pidentää yli 37,5 metrin, mutta jossain kohdalla korttelien pituus alkaa kiusata eli pysäkit ja kääntymisraiteet eivät mahdu nykyisiiin paikkoihin. Mahtuisivatko pitkät ratikat muuten Katajanokalle tai kirralle kääntymään?

----------


## teme

> Tällä hetkellä Mannerheimintiellä menee linjoilla 4, 7B ja 10 yhteensä 41 vuoroa ruuhkatunnissa, jos ratikan keskipituus on noin 23 metriä, tuolla kulkee 902 ratikkametriä suuntaansa


Unohdit kolmosen eikä se nykyvaunuilla taida keskimäärin 23 metriä olla. Sanotaan pyöreästi ratikkakilometri.  :Smile: 




> Jos jatkossa menisi ruuhkatunnissa vaikka 12 kpl 37,5 metrin ratikkaa, tuo tekee 450 ratikkametriä eli puolet aikaisemmasta. Mannerheimintien ratikat ovat jo tällä hetkellä usein aika ruuhkaisia. Vaikka 7B siirtyisi lähireitille ja vähän keventäisi kuormaan, mahtuisivatko kaikki matkustajat Mannerheimintiellä kyytiin, varsinkin jos ratikoiden reittejä pidennettäisiin?


Kaksi linjaa suuntaansa kummatkin 6 min vuorovälillä, eli 3 min vuoroväli on 20 ratikkaa eli 750 ratikkametriä suuntaan. 2,5min 24 ratikkaa eli 900 metriä. Kyllä tuo pitäisi riittää kun Topeliuksenkadulla on samaan aikaan pari kolme linjaa.




> Toki ratikoita voidaan pidentää yli 37,5 metrin, mutta jossain kohdalla korttelien pituus alkaa kiusata eli pysäkit ja kääntymisraiteet eivät mahdu nykyisiiin paikkoihin. Mahtuisivatko pitkät ratikat muuten Katajanokalle tai kirralle kääntymään?


Se kääntösädehän vaikuttaa nivelten määrään, ei suoranaisesti pituuteen. Ja minusta nuo muuten voisi olla saman tien kaksisuuntavaunuja. Olen joskus ne 4 ja 10 pysäkit käynyt läpi eikä niissä mitään ylitsepääsemätöntä ongelmaa ole, Kisahalli on muistaakseni vähän vaikea pidentää (suojatiet). Ongelmallisin kaarre on varmaankin Aleksin päässä Katajanokalle päin ja Snellmanninkadulta Liisankadulle jos jatketaan Laajasaloon päin. Mutta nuo on ongelmallisia lyhyemmilläkin vaunuilla.

Ei mikään liikennehanke ole triviaali, mutta minusta Manskun korjaamisen vaikeuksia liioitellaan raskaasti. Tai siis niin että vastaväitteet on tyyliä että siitä seuraisi jotain sinänsä huono kuten kapeat autokaistat tai valoviiveitä, ikäänkuin kaistat olisivat leveät ja valot toimisivat nytkään.

----------


## petteri

> Unohdit kolmosen eikä se nykyvaunuilla taida keskimäärin 23 metriä olla. Sanotaan pyöreästi ratikkakilometri.


No, kolmonen kulkee manskulla vain osan matkaa. 




> Kaksi linjaa suuntaansa kummatkin 6 min vuorovälillä, eli 3 min vuoroväli on 20 ratikkaa eli 750 ratikkametriä suuntaan. 2,5min 24 ratikkaa eli 900 metriä. Kyllä tuo pitäisi riittää kun Topeliuksenkadulla on samaan aikaan pari kolme linjaa.


Palasit siis hidasratikkalinjalle.  :Smile:  Mutta etkös sinä juuri halunnut kunnon liikennevaloetuisuuksia? Nyt risteyksiin on tulossa jo yhteensä 40 ratikkaa tunnissa yhteensä Manskun suuntiin, jolla liikennevaloetuudet ei Manskulla millään toimi ilman merkittävää määrää ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä.

----------


## teme

> No, kolmonen kulkee manskulla vain osan matkaa. 
> 
> 
> 
> Palasit siis hidasratikkalinjalle.  Mutta etkös sinä juuri halunnut kunnon liikennevaloetuisuuksia? Nyt risteyksiin on tulossa jo yhteensä 40 ratikkaa tunnissa yhteensä Manskun suuntiin, jolla liikennevaloetuudet ei Manskulla millään toimi ilman merkittävää määrää ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä.


75s sekunnin kierolla ja 2,5 min vuorovälillä, tulee yksi (1) ratikka yhdestä (1) suunnnasta per valokierto. Kyllä onnistuu. Koko seuraavan kierron ajan sen suunnan ratikkavalo voi olla vaikka punaisella.

----------


## petteri

> 75s sekunnin kierolla ja 2,5 min vuorovälillä, tulee yksi (1) ratikka yhdestä (1) suunnnasta per valokierto. Kyllä onnistuu. Koko seuraavan kierron ajan sen suunnan ratikkavalo voi olla vaikka punaisella.


Ilman ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä tai hidastuksia? Miten saat Manskun ratikat kulkemaan 24 vuoroa suuntaansa niin, etteivät ne tule risteykseen valokierron välissä vaan juuri oikeaan aikaan molempiin suuntiin? 

Ikävä kyllä ns. vihreä aalto ei vaan toimi noilla vaunumäärillä kuin yhteen suuntaan, toiseen suuntaan tulee paljon pysähdyksiä. Ja vihreän aallon suuntaankin on haastetta.

Toki 24 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa olisi nykyiseen verrattuna vähän nopeampaa, kun pysäkit eivät olisi yhtä tukossa kuin nykyään, mutta tuossa ollaan kaukana siitä, että pysähdyttäisiin vain pysäkeillä.

Jos halutaan hyviä etuuksia 10-12 vaunua suuntaansa saadaan kulkemaan jo pienellä määrällä ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä Manskun oloissa. Ei enempää.

----------


## hylje

Mikä siinä nyt on niin vaikeaa? Liikennevaloja ei tosiaan ole kovin tiheästi, ja jokaisen toisistaan riippuvan liikennevaloryhmän välissä on jo valmiiksi ainakin yksi pysäkki suuntaansa. Sekä pysäkeitä että liikennevaloja voidaan myös poistaa tai siirtää, jos on tarvetta: tilaa on, Mannerheimintien pullonkaulat ovat jo valmiiksi 1-kaistaisia. Pysäkillä voi odottaa ihan niin kauan, kuin seuraavan aallon syntyminen edellyttää. Pysäkillä odottelun optimointi on olennaisesti helpompi ongelma kuin mielivaltaisen monen erillisen hidastuksen yhteisvaikutuksen miettiminen.

----------


## teme

> Ilman ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä tai hidastuksia? Miten saat Manskun ratikat kulkemaan 24 vuoroa suuntaansa niin, etteivät ne tule risteykseen valokierron välissä vaan juuri oikeaan aikaan molempiin suuntiin?


No kun se valokierto pitää huolta siitä että ne kulkee aikatauluissaan. Jos ratikat jäävät aikatauluistaan, ne tippuvat seuraavaan kiertoon. Edellä ei voi ajaa, koska ei valot anna myöten.

----------


## petteri

> No kun se valokierto pitää huolta siitä että ne kulkee aikatauluissaan. Jos ratikat jäävät aikatauluistaan, ne tippuvat seuraavaan kiertoon. Edellä ei voi ajaa, koska ei valot anna myöten.


Aha. Hidastat siis ratikoiden aikataulua kulkunopeutta, jotta niiden ei tarvitsisi pysähdellä valoihin. No, noin ei kyllä pysähdellä, mutta eipä nopeuskaan paljon muutu. 

Tuollaisella 24 vuoron suuntaansa ja 75 sekunnin valokierron systeemi toimii teoriassa silloin kun jokaisella kahden peräkkäisen liikennevaloristeyksen välillä ajo+pysäkki aika on 75 sekuntia tai sen monikerta. Ikävä kyllä minkään reitin kaikki risteykset on vain harvoin sijoitettu niin, että ne sijaitsisivat optimaalisen matkan päässä toisistaan.

----------


## teme

> Aha. Hidastat siis ratikoiden aikataulua kulkunopeutta, jotta niiden ei tarvitsisi pysähdellä valoihin. No, noin ei kyllä pysähdellä, mutta eipä nopeuskaan paljon muutu.


No en hidasta, mistä tuollaista sait päähäsi?




> Tuollaisella 24 vuoron suuntaansa ja 75 sekunnin valokierron systeemi toimii teoriassa silloin kun jokaisella kahden peräkkäisen liikennevaloristeyksen välillä ajo+pysäkki aika on 75 sekuntia tai sen monikerta. Ikävä kyllä minkään reitin kaikki risteykset on vain harvoin sijoitettu niin, että ne sijaitsisivat optimaalisen matkan päässä toisistaan.


Koska kaikkien valojen täytyy vaihtua samaan aikaan koko Manskun pituudelta?  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä on oma ajatuksesi tästä KSV:n kannasta?


Nimittäisin tuota määrittelyksi, en kannaksi. Minusta määrittely on looginen. Liikennevaloetuus käsitteenä on kattava, joka tuon määrittelyn mukaan sisältää kaikki erilaiset etuudet. Esim. nollaviive-etuus ja palokuntaetuus ovat molemmat liikennevaloetuuksien ilmenemismuotoja.




> Niinpä. Kaikki ne kaupungit, joissa raitiovaunut eivät pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä, elävät varmaankin harhaoppisessa uskossa. Helsingin viisaat tietäjät eivät ole käyneet kertomassa heille ilosanomaa, että liikenne ei voi toimia kuten heillä toimii.


Vääristelet nyt tahallasi. Ei sillä, kuinka vahvat liikennevaloetuudet jossakin kaupungissa on, ole mitään yhteyttä siihen, miten jotkut yksittäiset sanat on määritelty. Käytännön toteutus ratkaisee, ihan sama vaikka kyseistä ominaisuutta kutsuttaisiin virtahevoksi.

----------


## j-lu

->"Etuus" pitää sisällään sen, että on ensisijainen johonkin nähden. Raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuus Helsingissä on lähinnä laveaa löpinää, jossa mikä hyvänsä tarkoittaa mitä hyvänsä muttei kuitenkaan mitään. Ts. helsinkiläisittäin asia esitetään niin, että liikennevaloetuudet on kaikilla sen sijaan, ettei niitä ole kenelläkään. Koska se kuulostaa hyvältä niin. 

Oikeaa etuisuutta ei taida olla kuitenkaan muilla kuin ruuhkasuuntaan köröttelevillä autoilijoilla.

----------


## GT8N

Mannerheimintie on toki haastava kohde, mutta ratkaistavissa pysäkkien sijaintia tarkistamalla sekä kunnollisella valosuunnittelulla. Oletusarvona on tietenkin pitkät vaunut sekä kaksinajo ja kaikilla linjoilla tasainen 10min vuoroväli. Eikä syväuraprojektia pidä unohtaa.

Jos Mannerheimintien ratikkakaista siirrettäisiin kadun länsilaitaan Töölön tullin ja Lasipalatsin välillä, avaisi se mahdollisuuden todellisen pikaväylän suunnitteluun. Pysäkit voisivat olla kohdakkain, kun etelän suunnan laituri olisi luontevasti osa jalkakäytävää. Samoin pohjoisensuunnan laiturit toimisivat samalla etelän suunnan bussipysäkkeinä. Kyseisellä raidejärjestelyllä jäisi käytännössä vain kaksi raitiotien risteävää isompaa risteystä; Ooppera ja Nordenskiöldinkatu. Se ei enää tosiaan pitäisi olla ongelma. Muissa pienemmissä risteyksissä kääntymisen raitiotien poikki voi kokonaan kieltää tai ainakin rajoittaa. Muut pienemmät risteykset voi siis toteuttaa rautatien tasoristeyksinä (puomeilla ym.) ja radan täysin rautatietasoisena. Täten osuudesta saisi kaiken irti ja matka aika lyhenisi aivan ratkaisevasti. Pieneksi haasteeksi toki muodostuu kaarre Oopperan pysäkiltä Runeberginkadulle, mutta sekin on ratkaistavissa.

Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisessa on tietenkin täysin perusteltua jo liikennöitikustannuksienkin takia keskustella Mannerheimintien tilanteesta. Se tuntuu kuitenkin hiukan triviaalilta niin kauan, kun aivan perusasiat ovat päin peetä. Ongelmia on siis lähdettävä korjaamaan helpoimmasta päästä.

Valorytmien huoliteltu suunnittelu on haastavaa (ja siksi sitä ei Helsingissä tehdäkään) mutta on käsittämätöntä, että esimerkiksi senkaltaisilla väylillä kuin Mäkelänkatu, Mechelininkatu ja Hämeentie pitää olla ylipäätään jalankulkuvaloja. Suosittelen ajamaan kyseiset osuudet esimerkiksi ilta-aikaan ja todeta, kuinka välttämätöntä on pysähtyä jokaiseen jalankulkuvaloon ja todeta ettei kävelijöitä näy lähimaillakaan.  :Mad: 

Ensimmäinen toimenpide, millä raitioliikennettä nopeutettaisiin merkittävästi, olisi muutamia keskustan vilkkaimpia risteyksiä lukuunottamatta kaikkien turhien jalankulkuvalojen välitön poistaminen. Jos tilalle pitää välttämättä saada jotain valoja, niin Munkkiniemen puistotien kaltaisia luotettavia ja raitiovaunun kulkua hidastuttamattomia valoja. Paras vaihtoehto on kuitenkin Z-tasotisteykset.

Mechelininkadulle ei saatu edes kokeiluun Z-tasoristeystä ilmeisesti sillä tekosyyllä, että niitä ei voi puhdistaa lumesta kolmemetrisillä auroilla (yllättäen). Kuitenkin Tampereella vastaavankaltaiset bussikaistojen ylikulut on mahdollista puhdistaa lumesta. Pitääkö siis Helsingin ja Tampereen vaihtaa keskenään nimiä, jotta myös raitiotien Z-tasoristeyksen voi puhdistaa lumesta?

Raitioliikenteen todellisen nopeuttamisen pilottikohteena voisi olla esimerkiksi Mäkelänkadun rata. Toteutus luonnollisesti täydellisenä rautatieratana vignol-kiskoilla, pienempiin risteyksiin tasoristeyset puomeilla, ylikulut Z-tasoristeyksinä jne. Ongelmana on vain, että siitä tulisi hyviä kokemuksia ja jotkut _fanaatikot_ alkaisivat vaatia vastaavanlaisia ratkaisuja lisää.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## petteri

> Koska kaikkien valojen täytyy vaihtua samaan aikaan koko Manskun pituudelta?


Ei vaan koska, jos lähdetään siitä, ettei yksikään ratikka pysähdy eikä hidasta kumpaankaan suuntaan missään kohdalla Manskua, pitää jokaisen ratikan osua jokaiseen liikennevaloristeykseen juuri oikeassa vaiheessa. Jos ratikoita kulkee 24 tunnissa suuntaansa ja kaikkien valojen kierto on 75 sekuntia, tuo toteutuu käytännössä vain silloin kun jokaisen peräkkäisen liikennevalon välin ratikka kulkee 75 sekunnissa tai sen monikerrassa. Muussa tapauksessa ratikka menee aina jompaan kumpaan suuntaan väärään vaiheeseen ja juotuu pysähtymään jossain kohdalla. 

Mutta eihän kokonaan ratikkapysähdyksetön liikenne ole Mannerheimintiellä kovin realistinen vaihtoehto, kun se vaatii sekä erittäin rajua vuorojen karsimista että poikittaisen liikenteen tukkimista. Vähän matalampikin tavoite voisi tuoda edistystä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:40 ----------




> Raitioliikenteen todellisen nopeuttamisen pilottikohteena voisi olla esimerkiksi Mäkelänkadun rata. Toteutus luonnollisesti täydellisenä rautatieratana vignol-kiskoilla, pienempiin risteyksiin tasoristeyset puomeilla, ylikulut Z-tasoristeyksinä jne. Ongelmana on vain, että siitä tulisi hyviä kokemuksia ja jotkut _fanaatikot_ alkaisivat vaatia vastaavanlaisia ratkaisuja lisää.


Tuosta olen ihan samaa mieltä. Mäkelänkadulla olisi helpointa ajaa sisään isoja muutoksia ja Hämeentie-Mäkelänkatu on muutenkin vähän Mannerheimintietä helpompi reitti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vääristelet nyt tahallasi. Ei sillä, kuinka vahvat liikennevaloetuudet jossakin kaupungissa on, ole mitään yhteyttä siihen, miten jotkut yksittäiset sanat on määritelty. Käytännön toteutus ratkaisee, ihan sama vaikka kyseistä ominaisuutta kutsuttaisiin virtahevoksi.


Vääristelijöitä ovat ne, jotka väittävät Helsingin liikennevalojärjestelmän sisältävän raitioliikenteen etuuden. Uskon sinunkin tietävän, miten Helsingin valojärjestelmä toimii. Ja mitä siitä seuraa käytännössä. Sitä käytäntöä voi mennä katselemaan matkustamalla raitiovaunussa, jos ei ole tuttua.

Olkoon vaikka semantiikkaa, mutta alan ammattikäsitteistössä etuus tarkoittaa nimenomaan sitä, että raitio- tai muu joukkoliikenne asetetaan etusijalle liikenteen ohjauksessa. Ja käytännön toteutus on, että ei ole tarpeen pysähtyä kuin pysäkeillä. Ammattilaiset ja asiat muuten ymmärätävät (esim. GT8N ja j-lu) tietävät ja tuntevat, mitä muita asioita toimivat etuudet edellyttävät kuin sitä, että vaunut ohjaavat liikennevalojen ajoituksen. Siksi toimivien etuuksien kanssa esiintyvät samanaikaisesti tasatahtiaikataulut, pitkät vaunut tai yhteisajo eikä käytetä turhan lyhyitä vuorovälejä. Kaikki asioita, jotka näyttävät täällä olevan tuntemattomia.

Edelleen, jatkukoon vaikka semantiikka, linkkaamasi sivu käsittelee bussiliikennettä. Autojen kanssa sekaisin liikkuvien bussien etuisuuksien järjestäminen on eri asia kuin raitiotien etuudet. Bussietuuksien suunnittelu edes jo reitti- ja aikataulusuunnittelun yhteydessä on haasteellista tai osoittautuu mahdottomaksi, koska bussit ovat liian pieniä. Raitiovaunujen tapaan bussien kokoa ei voi kasvattaa eikä niitä voi kytkeä yhteen, jotta vältetään liian tiheä vuoroväli, joka estää valoetuuksien järjestämisen.

Ehkä onkin parasta sanoa, että Helsingin raitioliikenteellä on virtahepo ja muualla Euroopassa etuudet.




> Jos ratikoita kulkee 24 tunnissa suuntaansa ja kaikkien valojen kierto on 75 sekuntia, tuo toteutuu käytännössä vain silloin kun jokaisen peräkkäisen liikennevalon välin ratikka kulkee 75 sekunnissa tai sen monikerrassa. Muussa tapauksessa ratikka menee aina jompaan kumpaan suuntaan väärään vaiheeseen ja juotuu pysähtymään jossain kohdalla.


Ei raitioliikenteen valoetuus tarkoita sitä, että vaunut sovitetaan kiinteään valokiertoon, vaan toisinpäin. Valokierto sovitetaan vaunujen kulkuun. Hyvällä suunnittelulla tietenkin kannattaa sovittaa vuorovälien ja valokierron ajoitusta. Mutta käytännön liikenteessä vaunut eivät kulje sekunnin tarkkuudella kuten liikennevalojen ajoituskello.

Valoetuusjärjestelmän aiheuttama autoliikenteen ajoituksen vaihtelu on kuitenkin merkityksetön, koska myöskään autot eivät kulje kellon tarkkuudella. Raitiovaunun valoetuudesta on kuitenkin hyötyä myös autoille, koska etuuden avulla raitioliikenteen valokierrosta tarvitsema aika minimoituu. Vuorovälistä riippuen raitiovaunujen vaihe voi jäädä joistain kierroista kokonaan pois, jolloin aika annetaan autoille.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Ei vaan koska, jos lähdetään siitä, ettei yksikään ratikka pysähdy eikä hidasta kumpaankaan suuntaan missään kohdalla Manskua, pitää jokaisen ratikan osua jokaiseen liikennevaloristeykseen juuri oikeassa vaiheessa. Jos ratikoita kulkee 24 tunnissa suuntaansa ja kaikkien valojen kierto on 75 sekuntia, tuo toteutuu käytännössä vain silloin kun jokaisen peräkkäisen liikennevalon välin ratikka kulkee 75 sekunnissa tai sen monikerrassa. Muussa tapauksessa ratikka menee aina jompaan kumpaan suuntaan väärään vaiheeseen ja juotuu pysähtymään jossain kohdalla.


Siis sen tarvitsee osua siihen 75s slotiin, tai mitä se nyt onkaan, eikä olla jokaisesssa valossa sekunnilleen. Mutta sinänsä asiaa tarkemmin ajateltuani, tasakierto ei ole fiksu.

Tein nyt ihan harrastuneisuuttani jonkunlaisen demon välistä Kansallismuseo - Hesari. Hesperianpuiston pysäkit siirretty eri puolilla Hesperiankatua. Pystyviivat  valoja, sininen ja oranssi ratikka tommoisella 30 sekunnin slotilla. Kyllä nyt mun mielestä tohon saa ihan riittävät sivuvihreät. Vaaka-akselilla metrejä, pystyakselilla sekuntteja. Mitat suurinpiirtein, tarkoitus siis demota

Tommoinen vaan pitäisi jonkun ammattilaisen tehdä koko Manskulla. Töitä tuo toki teettää, mutta ei tuo nyt mahdotonta ole.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olkoon vaikka semantiikkaa, mutta alan ammattikäsitteistössä etuus tarkoittaa nimenomaan sitä, että raitio- tai muu joukkoliikenne asetetaan etusijalle liikenteen ohjauksessa. Ja käytännön toteutus on, että ei ole tarpeen pysähtyä kuin pysäkeillä.


Yksi mahdollinen käytännön toteutus on, ettei ole tarpeen pysähtyä kuin pysäkeillä. Etusijalle asettamista ovat muutkin käytännöt, joissa joukkoliikenne saa liikennevaloissa ajoluvan muuta liikennettä helpommin.

Linkkaamassani sivussa käytetään esimerkkeinä busseja, mutta eihän siinä sanota, etteikö se koskisi myös raitiovaunuja. Helsingissä voidaankin nähdä, että raitiovaunuille ja busseille käytetään samankaltaisia etuuksia. Kantakaupungissa bussien etuudet eivät yleensä ole kovin vahvoja, mutta lähiöissä busseilla on yhtä vahvoja etuuksia kuin raitiovaunuilla kantakaupungissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linkkaamassani sivussa käytetään esimerkkeinä busseja, mutta eihän siinä sanota, etteikö se koskisi myös raitiovaunuja.


Mutta olisi syytä sanoa, koska raitiovaunujen kohdalla se, mikä busseille on käytännössä ainoa käytäntö, on ratikoille huono erityistapaus, joka pitää ja voidaan välttää.

Siis erikoistapaus on se, että ratikka kulkee henkilöautovirran seassa samalla tavalla kuin bussit. Erikoistapaus on myös se, että vaunut ovat lähes yhtä pieniä kuin bussit ja niitä on pakko ajaa liian tiheällä vuorovälillä. Keskieurooppalaiseen käytäntöön nähden erikoistapaus on vielä sekin, että täysin autoista eristettynä kulkevallekin ratikalle laitetaan haitaksi samat valot kuin rinnalla kulkeville autoille. 




> Helsingissä voidaankin nähdä, että raitiovaunuille ja busseille käytetään samankaltaisia etuuksia.


Helsingissä edellä mainitsemani erikoistapaukset ovat vallitseva käytäntö, mutta Euroopanlaajuisesti ei näin ole. Eli Helsingissä on sekin erikoisuus, että raitioliikenteelle käytetään samanlaisia käytäntöjä kuin busseille, eikä oteta irti niitä hyötyjä, joita raitioliikenteen tekniikka tarjoaa. Miksi? Minulla on kyllä vastaus, mutta siitä ei pidetä.

Sivu lienee Kari Sanen aikaisia sivuja, jotka ovat minusta erinomaisen hyviä selvittämään liikennevalo-ohjauksen toimintaa. Sivujen suurimpana hyötynä pidän sitä, että jos vain joku autoilija viitsii sivuihin perehtyä, hän ymmärtää, miksi juuri hänelle ei ole mahdollista järjestää ikuista vihreätä aaltoa eli yksityisautoilun liikenne-etuisuutta. Tunnen Karin hyvin ja tiedän senkin, että hän olisi halunnut kehittää näitä sivuja, mutta aika ei antanut myöten. Keskieurooppalaiset ratikkaetuudet olivat Suomessa uutta, eikä niistä olekaan näillä sivulla selitystä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Vääristelijöitä ovat ne, jotka väittävät Helsingin liikennevalojärjestelmän sisältävän raitioliikenteen etuuden.


Valojärjestelmä ei siis mielestäsi sisällä ratikoiden etuutta? Silloin ei varmaankaan kävisi kuinkaan, jos nykyiset etuudet otetaan pois päältä? Tehtäisiikö käytännön koe?

Ei kuitenkaan tarvitse tehdä erillistä koetta, koska virheitä on joskus sattunut ja valoetuudet ovat lakanneet kokonaan toimimasta. Voin kertoa, että ratikkaliikenne sujuu silloin aika heikosti. Siis vielä olennaisesti heikommin kuin normaalitilanteessa. Valoja joudutaan kytkemään keltavilkulle urakalla.




> Valokierto sovitetaan vaunujen kulkuun.


Täällä puhutaan paljon tietyn mittaisista valokierroista sekunteina. Kiinteillä kierroilla ei kuitenkaan Helsingin liikenne kovin pitkään pyörisi (siis montaa minuuttia). Jokseenkin koko kaupungin valot on liikennetieto-ohjattu. Toki takana on yhteenkytketyissä valoissa synkronointia varten kiertoaika. Erillisohjatuissa valoissa ei ole sitäkään. Erillisohjattu on esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie/Helsinginkatu ja muistaakseni myös Mannerheimintie/Kaivokatu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Selvästi tarvittaisiin kaksi erillistä termiä, yksi yleistermi kuvaamaan etuisuusjärjestelyjä yleensä ja toinen (pika)raitioteille tyypillistä esiopastimin varustettua järjestelmää, missä vaunu oletusarvoisesti ylittää risteyksen junan tavoin, lainkaan hidastamatta. Ensimmäiseen käyttöön sopisi minun mielestä sana liikennevaloetuisuus ihan hyvin, koska jo sana itse on hiukan epämääräinen ja toisekseen olisi aika harhaanjohtavaa, jos etuisuus tarkoittaisi linja-autoilla jotain toista kuin raitiovaunuilla. Tässä tapauksessa pitäisi sitten miettiä, millä termillä raitioteiden esiopastimin varustettua järjestelmää tulisi kutsua. Nollaviive-etuutta tavataan käyttää, mutta se ei tunnu aivan miellyttävältä. Pitäisikö puhua opastintasoisesta tai -tyyppisestä liikennevaloetuisuudesta? Vaiko suorastaan jättää puhuminen liikennevaloista sikseen ja puhua kulunvalvonnasta tai opastimista kuten raideliikenteessä yleensä? Opastin/liikennevaloristeys?

Silloin luokitteluna olisi (heikko) liikennevaloetuus yleensä, joka tarkoittaa kaikkia järjestelyjä, jotka edes hiukan antavat etua joukkoliikenteelle, nollaviive-etuudella voisi tarkoittaa järjestelmää, missä joukkoliikennevälineen vihreä annetaan (yleensä) viivyksettä välineen saapuessa valoihin, mutta etuuden toteutumisesta ei anneta ennakkoilmoitusta ja lopuksi esiopastimin varustettu liikennevaloetuisuus, jossa joukoliikennevälineen kannalta valoristeys on opastimin ja esiopastimin varustettu ja lähtökohtaisesti aikataulun ulkopuolisia pysähdyksiä ei tapahdu, vaan risteyksen opastin ainoastaan varmentaa, että risteys on ylitettävissä. Jonkin selvän termin tämä etuisuuslaji tarvitsee, sillä se on sen verran keskeinen osa raitiotiejärjestelmää ja on aika iso ero, onko jollakin osuudella tällainen vai ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valojärjestelmä ei siis mielestäsi sisällä ratikoiden etuutta?


Eikös meidän valojärjestelmämme toimi siten, että normaalitilanne risteyksissä on pääsääntöisesti, ettei raitiovaunun vaihetta valokiertoon tule. Se tulee silloin, kun järjestelmä on saanut tiedon tulossa olevasta vaunusta. Jos siis ajetaan vaikka vaunulla, joka ei ole linjalla tai jostain muusta syystä se ei anna itsestään tietoa, valoissa seistään odottamassa kunnes perään tulee linjavaunu, joka valot tilaa. Voin tietenkin olla täysin väärässä, mutta olen vain useita kertoja kokenut tämän tilanteen.

Jos valojärjestelmä toimii kuten olen edellä kuvaillut, kyse on autoliikenteen etuisuudesta raitiovaunuihin nähden. Eli järjestelmä antaa varmasti aina aikaa autoille, poikkeustilanteessa eli silloin kun vaunu on tulossa, se ottaa mukaan vihreän vaiheen raitiovaunulle. Mutta silloinkaan ei edes pyritä siihen, että vältettäisiin vaunun pysähtyminen. Vaan on aivan normaalia, että Helmivalo vilkkuu, vaunu tulee tolpalle ja joutuu pysähtymään. Ollaan sitten pysäkin edessä olevissa jalakulkuvaloissa tai risteyksen etupuolella päästämässä autoja kääntymään vasemmalle vaunun editse tai oikeastaan ihan missä vain.

Jos valokierron logiikka olisi sama mutta raitiovaunujen hyväksi, valot toimisivat niin, että ne näyttävät jatkuvasti aja-opastetta raitiovaunuille ja punaista jokaiseen autosuuntaan. Jos sitten havaitaan jostain suunnasta auto eikä samaan aikaan ole havaintoa raitiovaunusta, käynnistetään prosessi, jossa annetaan seis-opaste ratikalle ja vaihdetaan havaitulle autosuunnalle vihreä. Vihreä annetaan kuitenkin vasta niin pitkän ajan päästä, että risteystä kohden saapuva auto ehtii tolpalle ja joutuu pysähtymään siihen. Mutta voi mikä poru tästä syntyisi autoilijoiden keskuudessa! Heidän mielestään kun on normaalia, että on vihreä aalto eikä heidän tarvitse koskaan pysähtyä. Vain silloin valot toimivat oikein. Ja kun ne eivät voi aina toimia niin, silloin on vika inhottavissa viherpiipertäjäliikennesuunnittelijoissa, jotka vain haluavat haitata liikennettä ja kiusata autoilijoita.

Mutta sen verran olen autoa itsekin käyttänyt, että toisin kuin että ratikat pysäytetään tolpille, autoille tämä vältetään kun vain on mahdollista. Hiljaisempaan aikaan on paljon valoja, jotka ovat normaalisti autoille punaisina, mutta auton havaittuaan vaihtuvat vihreälle. Ja oman kokemukseni mukaan lähes aina niin, että vaihtuminen tapahtuu hyvissä ajoin, ettei rajoituksen mukaan ajaessa tarvitse hiljentää. Herkkua, jota ei ratikoille tarjota.

Itse asiassa keskieurooppalainen raitiovaunun liikennevaloetuus toimii muuten kuten alussa kuvailen, mutta piittaamatta siitä, onko vaunu linjalla tai mikä sen aikataulu on sekä siten, että järjestelmä havaitsee vaunun kyllin pitkältä ennen risteystä ja huolehtii siitä, ettei vaunun tarvitse pysähtyä. Ei keskieurooppalaisessakaan järjestelmässä anneta ratikalle aja-opastetta, jos vaunua ei ole tulossa, mutta kaikki vaunun kulkua rajoittavat ja hidastavat ehdot on poistettu.

Minusta onkin hyvä kysyä, miksi meillä pitää hidastaa etuajassa kulkevia raitiovaunuja? Sillä eikö tällainen tarve osoita, että jotain on pahasti pielessä. Hyvän liikennesuunnittelun lähtökohtahan on mahdollisimman suuri linjanopeus. Jos sen mukaan on suunniteltu, ei pitäisi edes syntyä tilannetta, jossa päädytään aikataulusta edellä ajamiseen. Väitänkin, että tämä hidastamisen tarve on joko tarkoituksellinen, ettei raitioliikenne vain osoittautuisi liian hyväksi, tai sitten liikenne on suunniteltu huonosti ja aikataulut on tehty mahdollimman hitaiksi, jotta huonosta suunnittelusta huolimatta aikatauluja voidaan noudattaa. Kumpikaan ei ole kelvollinen syy.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Anteron viestiin pari kommenttia:

Lienee selvää, että eri "Keski-Euroopan" kaupungeissa etuuksia on toteutettu teknisesti eri tavoin. Toki oleellista on periaate, että raitiovaunu ei pysähdy kuin pysäkille.
Esim. Freiburgissa vaunu, joka ei ollut linjalla, ei saanut automaattisia etuuksia, vaan kuljettajan piti käydä kääntämässä liikennevalo vihreäksi tolpasta.
On myös kaupunkeja, joissa on heikosti toimivat liikennevaloetuudet, kuten Wien. Voi olla, että siellä ongelmilla on samoja juuria kuin Helsingissä.

On myös hyvä huomata, että Helsingin raitioliikennettä ei saada normaalisti toimiviksi vain liikennevalo-ohjausta säätämällä tai valoja poistamalla.
Raitiotien priorisointi edellyttää paljon laajempaa liikennesuunnittelullista ja ratateknistä otetta ongelmiin.

Monissa kaupungeissa raitiotien etuudet on rakennettu paitsi kaista- ja valoetuuksin, myös liikennejärjestelyin. Se, että raitiotie kulkee usein kokonaan eri reittejä kuin autoliikenteen pääkadut, ei ole sattumaa.
Toki selkeillä pääkaduilla, joilla on selvä etuajo-oikeus, pystytään rakentamaan myös etuus raitioteille.

----------


## petteri

> On myös kaupunkeja, joissa on heikosti toimivat liikennevaloetuudet, kuten Wien. Voi olla, että siellä ongelmilla on samoja juuria kuin Helsingissä.


Olisiko kyse siitä, että noiden kaupunkien keskustat ovat vaan liian vilkkaita nopealle raitiovaunuliikenteelle? Wien oli iso kaupunki jo hevoskärrien aikaan ja sillä lailla ahdas, vähän kuin Lontoo tai Pariisi keskiosiltaan. Ratikoita ei kuitenkaan ole poistettu, kuten monissa muissa vastaavissa kaupungeissa. 

Helsingin kantakaupunki on niemellä, korttelikaupunki on hyvin tiheä, mutta suuretkin kadut ovat kuitenkin aika kapeita, kun ne linjattiin paljon pienemmällä kaupungille. Kunnollisia katuja on keskustasta ulos todella vähän. Helsingin tapaisissa kaupungeissa ratikat on usein myös poistettu keskustasta.

Yksi perussyy Wienin ja  Helsingin ratikkaliikenteen ongelmiin onkin, se että noiden kaupunkien keskusta on yksi maailmanmitassakin erittäin vilkas alue raitiovaunuliikenteelle. Toki muualla maailmassa on vilkkaampia alueita, mutta niissä ratikoita ei kulje, vaan ne on korvattu metroilla ja busseilla tai ainakin tunneloimalla ratikoita vilkkaimmilla alueilla.

Minusta Helsingin raitioliikenteen ongelmiin on mitä ilmeisimmin yhtenä syynä, se että Helsingin niemi on vaan liian vilkas alue nopeille ratikoille. Muualla maailmassa vastaavat ongelmat on usein ratkaistu tekemällä keskustaan tunneli, joka ohittaa pahimmat alueet. Helsingissäkin nopeita ratikoita voitaisiin kehittää paremmin, jos ns. Töölön metro rakennettaisiin raitiotietunnelina, josta pääsisi ainakin Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suuntiin. Niin pitkään kuin vilkkaimmilla alueilla ei ole ratikkatunnelia, raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen on hyvin vaikeaa.

----------


## hylje

> Yksi perussyy Wienin ja  Helsingin ratikkaliikenteen ongelmiin onkin, se että noiden kaupunkien keskusta on yksi maailmanmitassakin erittäin vilkas alue raitiovaunuliikenteelle. Toki muualla maailmassa on vilkkaampia alueita, mutta niissä ratikoita ei kulje, vaan ne on korvattu metroilla ja busseilla tai ainakin tunneloimalla ratikoita vilkkaimmilla alueilla.


Helsingin keskustassa raitioliikennettä hidastaa ennen kaikkea autoliikenne, ei niinkään jalankulku. Vertaa Kaivokatua ja Aleksanterinkatua. Aleksanterinkadulla ei tunnu olevan juuri minkäänlaisia ongelmia vilkkaan jalankulun kanssa, ja se onkin nopeimpia osuuksia koko raitiotieverkolla. Kaivokadulla madellaan joka liikennemuodossa.

Eipä ydinkeskustassa toisaalta pidäkkään hurjastella: asiakkaat ovat todennäköisesti matkalla jonnekkin keskustaan, joten keskustassa kannattaa pysähtyä mahdollisimman usein kävelymatkojen minimoimiseksi. Aleksi on melkein optimi, ellei tarkalleen.

Kilometrein mitattuna suurin osa Helsingin raitioliikenteestä ei kuitenkaan sijaitse vilkkaimmassa keskustassa, eikä sen hitautta voi puolustella mitenkään. Varsinkin kun absoluuttisesti vilkkain keskusta on _nopein_ osa koko raitioliikenneverkostoa. Aleksin pitäisi olla selkeästi hitaampi osuus kuin lähiöratikoiden runko-osuudet, nimenomaan nopeuttamalla.

----------


## petteri

> Helsingin keskustassa raitioliikennettä hidastaa ennen kaikkea autoliikenne, ei niinkään jalankulku. Vertaa Kaivokatua ja Aleksanterinkatua. Aleksanterinkadulla ei tunnu olevan juuri minkäänlaisia ongelmia vilkkaan jalankulun kanssa, ja se onkin nopeimpia osuuksia koko raitiotieverkolla. Kaivokadulla madellaan joka liikennemuodossa.


Aleksi on itse asiassa hyvä esimerkki, siitä milloin raitiovaunuliikenne toimii. Mutta miksi? Aleksanterinkatu on voitu vapauttaa ratikoille koska tuolla alueella on monta aika monta samansuuntaista varsin leveää katua lähellä toisiaan. Eli Aleksanterinkatu, Esplanadit ja keskustan huoltotunneli ja varauksella myös Kaivokatu.

Mutta tuo alue aika lailla poikkeus ihan keskustassa, jos katsotaan vaikka Mannerheimintietä, sille ei ole vaihtoehtoisia katuja ihan lähialueella. Kaivokatukin on vähän haastavasti hyvin rauhoitettava nykyisellä katuverkolla, kun katuja on pistetty jo sen verran paljon kiinni, joka on rauhoittanut Aleksia ja sen ympäristöä, mutta katkonut myös vaihtoehtoisia reittejä. 

Kaivokadulla on kuitenkin valtava määrä jalankulkijoita, ratikoita busseja ja takseja, toki myös muita henkilöautoja, mutta niiden merkitys on kuitenkin aika pieni. Ja myös taksien ja muun saattoliikenteen puolesta päärautatieasema on aika keskeinen kohde, jonka pitäisi olla jotenkin saavutettavissa. Pelkkä henkilöautoliikenteen poistaminen Kaivokadulta ei  paljonkaan parantaisi tilannetta, vaan jalankulkijat, ratikat, bussit, taksit ja saattoliikenne riittäisivät pitämään alueen ruuhkaisena.

----------


## Antero Alku

Totean tässä aluksi, että kun puhun eurooppalaisista etuuksista, se ei tarkoita sitä, että jokaisessa Euroopan 250:ssä ratikkakaupungissa on kuvaamallani tavalla toimivat etuudet. Tai edes jollain muulla tavalla toimivia. Eikä ylipäätään oleellista ole se, minkälaisin teknisin ratkaisuin etuudet on toteutettu. Merkittävää on ainoastaan tulos: ajetaanko pysäkkien välillä pysähtymättä ja väistävätkö autot ratikoita vai ratikat autoja.

Kun Mikko Laaksonen viittasi Helsingin ja Wienin samankaltaisiin syihin raitioliikenteen kohtelussa, kyse ei ole kaupunkien maantieteestä ja asemakaavasta. Wien on aivan toisen kokoinen kaupunki kuin Hki, Wien on sisämaassa ja Stadtbahn-ratoineen (eri asia kuin Saksan Stadtbahn) sen liikenteelliset lähtökohdat ovat aivan erilaiset kuin Helsingissä. Mutta yhteistä on ajatus siitä, että raitiovaunut voitaisiin korvata metroilla, jolloin raitioliikenne käytännössä korvataan busseilla. Raitioliikenne on siten jäänyt vanhanaikaiseksi, koska sitä ei ole ollut tarve kehittää, kun kerran sen kehittäminen on tarkoittanut lakkauttamista ja metroa.

Petterin maininta siitä, että raitiovaunut on poistettu keskustoista ja se on hyvä asia, edustaa 1960-lukulaista ajattelua ja luuloja. Raitiovaunuja purettiin keskustoista, jotta saatiin tilaa autoille  ja samalla vähennettiin keskustan liikenteen kapasiteettia, luotiin sinne autojen ruuhkat ja käynnistettiin keskustojen näivettymiskierre. Tämän ajattelun ja näiden ratkaisujen virheellisyyttä todistavat Euroopan lähes 100 uutta raitiotietä, joissa suurella osalla olennainen tarkoitus ja ratkaisu on tulla ratikalla nimenomaan keskustan ytimeen, josta autot häädetään pois.

1960-luvulla luultiin, että tunnelit ovat ratkaisu. Ne olivat ja ovat ratkaisu siirtää joukkoliikenne pois autojen tieltä maanpinnalta. Tietenkin tunnelit nopeuttavat vaunujen tai junien kulkua, mutta eivät ihmisten pääsyä perille. Tunneleiden kanssa kun tullaan niin moneen kertaan ruodittuun aiheeseen siitä, että harventuva pysäkkiväli ja tasonvaihtoon kuluva aika syövät sen edun, mikä saadaan linjanopeuden nostosta.

Optimaalinen tilanne saadaan pintaliikenteellä, jolla on etuisuus sillä periaatteella, että pysähdytään vain pysäkeillä. Linjanopeus on silloin mikä on pysäkkivälin perusteella, eikä tunneli tarjoa tähän nähden mitään etua. Etuisuuksien järjestäminen asettaa muutamia vaatimuksia, joista tärkeimpänä radan vuorotiheys siellä, missä on risteävää liikennettä. Mutta tästä ei ole mitään todellista haittaa, koska vuoroväli on palvelun kannalta kuitenkin riittävän tiheä ja kapasiteetti voidaan säätää vaunu- ja junakoolla.

Tunneleita tai ilmaratoja tarvitaan käytännössä vasta sitten, kun pintaliikenteen kapasiteetti loppuu. Helsinkiläisellä maankäytön tehokkuudella tai konkreettisemmin sanottuna kerroskorkeudella kapasiteetti ei lopu. Siksi metro on Helsingissä turha ja tarpeeton laite, jolla on nykyinen kuormansa lähinnä siksi, että se on järjestetty sille keinotekoisesti. Keinotekoisesti siten, että poikittaisyhteyksien sijaan idän joukkoliikenne keskitetään ja ohjataan kiertämään keskustan kautta ja pintaliikenteen palvelutaso pidetään huonona mm. jättämällä Wienin tapaan raitioliikenne kehittämättä.

Kuten Hylje jo totesi, asemakaavaltaan haastellista korttelikaupunkia on raitioverkolla vain osa, ja sielläkin vain hyvin pienellä alueella autoliikenne on merkittävä haitta. Raitioliikenteen ongelmapaikat ovat erittäin leveissä katutiloissa, kuten HakaniemiKaivokatu ja ErottajaPostitalo. Nämä ovat osittain paikkoja, joissa autoja ei tarvitsisi olla lainkaan. Silloin ei tarvittaisi liikennevalojakaan ja raitiovaunujen kulku olisi yhtä sujuvaa kuin Aleksilla. Mutta poliittisista syistä autoiluun ei haluta puuttua, kävelykeskustaa ei haluta tehdä ja raitioliikennettä pidetään hitaana ja vanhanaikaisena.

Antero

PS: Jos haluatte tukea sille, kun väitän, että poliittisista syistä autoilua suositaan, kuunnelkaapa valtuuston keskustelua parkkiluolasta Töölön alle 29.2. Siellä muutama kokdem-puolueen töölöläisrouva vakuuttaa, kuinka auto on täysin välttämätön Töölössä asuville.

----------


## GT8N

> Minusta Helsingin raitioliikenteen ongelmiin on mitä ilmeisimmin yhtenä syynä, se että Helsingin niemi on vaan liian vilkas alue nopeille ratikoille. Muualla maailmassa vastaavat ongelmat on usein ratkaistu tekemällä keskustaan tunneli, joka ohittaa pahimmat alueet. Helsingissäkin nopeita ratikoita voitaisiin kehittää paremmin, jos ns. Töölön metro rakennettaisiin raitiotietunnelina, josta pääsisi ainakin Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon ja Pasilan suuntiin. Niin pitkään kuin vilkkaimmilla alueilla ei ole ratikkatunnelia, raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen on hyvin vaikeaa.


Raitioliikenteen ongelmat johtuvat kyllä kokolailla muista syistä, kuin vilkkaasta keskustasta. En ainakaan keksi, miten esimerkiksi seuraavat raitioliikenteen ongelmat / hidasteet johtuvat vilkkaasta keskustasta:
 (tarkoituksella) liian kapeat raitiovaunukaistat liian pieni vaunukoko, jonka vuoksi liian tiheät vuorovälit turhat jalankulkuvalot, (esim. Hesperian puiston pysäkki) olemattomat liikennevalo"etuudet" kuljettajarahastus

Stadtbahn -tyyppisten joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuutta heikentävien tunneliratojen suunnittelu raitioteille Helsingissä on toistaiseksi kyllä täyttä utopiaa, kun korkealattiaisiin vaunuihin ei saada edes yhtä tarraa keulaan!




> Kilometrein mitattuna suurin osa Helsingin raitioliikenteestä ei kuitenkaan sijaitse vilkkaimmassa keskustassa, eikä sen hitautta voi puolustella mitenkään. Varsinkin kun absoluuttisesti vilkkain keskusta on _nopein_ osa koko raitioliikenneverkostoa. Aleksin pitäisi olla selkeästi hitaampi osuus kuin lähiöratikoiden runko-osuudet, nimenomaan nopeuttamalla.


Aivan.




> Kaivokadulla on kuitenkin valtava määrä jalankulkijoita, ratikoita busseja ja takseja, toki myös muita henkilöautoja, mutta niiden merkitys on kuitenkin aika pieni. Ja myös taksien ja muun saattoliikenteen puolesta päärautatieasema on aika keskeinen kohde, jonka pitäisi olla jotenkin saavutettavissa. Pelkkä henkilöautoliikenteen poistaminen Kaivokadulta ei  paljonkaan parantaisi tilannetta, vaan jalankulkijat, ratikat, bussit, taksit ja saattoliikenne riittäisivät pitämään alueen ruuhkaisena.


Ensi syksyn jälkeen busseista Kaivokadun läpi kulkee vain 65A ja 66A ja nekin halutaan katkaista länsimetron vuoksi. Taksiasemat ovat aseman molemmilla puolilla, joten aseman editse ei niillä pitäisi olla mikään välttämättömyys kulkea. Saattoliikenteen voi hoitaa Postikadun tai Rautatientorin puolelta. Kaivokatu on merkittävä väylä, muttei Helsingin ainoa katu. Jos vielä pyhä läpiajoliikenne kiellettäisiin, jäisi Kaivokadulle jäljelle raitiovaunut ja jalankulkijat eli kävelykeskusta. 

Jos poliiittista halua olisi, voisi Rautatientorin bussirallin korvata esikaupunkiraitiolinjoilla sekä katkaisemmalla jäljellejääneet jämäbussilinjat Kalasatamaan, Sörnäisiin ja Hakaniemeen. Täten Rautatientorin ympäristön saisi rauhoitettua kävelykeskustaksi. Mutta: koska Helsinki - ei ikinä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:36 ----------




> Kuten Hylje jo totesi, asemakaavaltaan haastellista korttelikaupunkia on raitioverkolla vain osa, ja sielläkin vain hyvin pienellä alueella autoliikenne on merkittävä haitta. Raitioliikenteen ongelmapaikat ovat erittäin leveissä katutiloissa, kuten HakaniemiKaivokatu ja ErottajaPostitalo. Nämä ovat osittain paikkoja, joissa autoja ei tarvitsisi olla lainkaan. Silloin ei tarvittaisi liikennevalojakaan ja raitiovaunujen kulku olisi yhtä sujuvaa kuin Aleksilla. Mutta poliittisista syistä autoiluun ei haluta puuttua, kävelykeskustaa ei haluta tehdä ja raitioliikennettä pidetään hitaana ja vanhanaikaisena.


Näin juuri. Jos raitioliikenteen luonnollinen kehitys ja sujuva kulku (kuten muualla Euroopassa) taattaisiin, veisi se pohjan kaikenlaisilta "välttämättömiltä" tunneli -ja raskasraidehankkeilta. 1960-luvulta alkaneen Helsingin raitioliikenteen tarkoitushakuinen näivettäminen ja kehityksen pysäyttäminen on onnistunut valitettavan hyvin ja eihän se käy laatuun, että raitioliikenne ottaisi sille todellisuudessa kuuluvan roolin.

----------


## teme

Tota, jos nyt haluaa Manskusta ihan ratikkakadun, niin se käy niin esimerkiksi niin että poistetaan bussit ja laitetaan autot toiselle puolelle kiskoja. Kaksi kaistaa henkilöautoilla on nyttenkin. Suljetaan länsipuolelta pikkukadut, tämän jälkeen on koko Mannerheimintiellä seuraavat risteykset autoliikenteen kanssa:
- Etelä-Espa ja Pohjois-Espa
- Kaivokatu ja/tai Postikatu
- Töölönlahdenkatu
- Hesari
- Nordenskiöldinkatu
- Reijolankatu
- Kiskontie tai joku muu katu Ruskeasuolle.

Eiköhän noista puolesta tusinasta risteyksestä jotenkin yli pääse. Jalankulkijat ei tarvitse kuin korkeintaan Varova-valot

----------


## kouvo

> Jos poliiittista halua olisi, voisi Rautatientorin bussirallin korvata esikaupunkiraitiolinjoilla sekä katkaisemmalla jäljellejääneet jämäbussilinjat Kalasatamaan, Sörnäisiin ja Hakaniemeen. Täten Rautatientorin ympäristön saisi rauhoitettua kävelykeskustaksi. Mutta: koska Helsinki - ei ikinä.


Joukkoliikennettä se on bussirallikin ja lukuisissa ohuissa matkustajavirroissa huomattavasti järkevämpää kuin ratikointi. Henk.koht. en pidä kovin hyvänä treidinä vaihtaa p-helsingin suoria busseja liitynnäksi muutamien esikaupunkiraitiolinjojen ja kävelyKaivokadun takia.

----------


## hylje

> Joukkoliikennettä se on bussirallikin ja lukuisissa ohuissa matkustajavirroissa huomattavasti järkevämpää kuin ratikointi. Henk.koht. en pidä kovin hyvänä treidinä vaihtaa p-helsingin suoria busseja liitynnäksi muutamien esikaupunkiraitiolinjojen ja kävelyKaivokadun takia.


Muttakun lukuisat ohuet matkustajavirrat ovat järkevimmin palveltu henkilöautoilla! Ei Helsingin sisällä ole niin ohuita matkustajavirtoja, ettei niitä voi keskittää toimiviin ja tarkoituksenmukaisiin runkolinjoihin. Joista osa kannattaa ajaa ratikoilla.

----------


## kouvo

> Muttakun lukuisat ohuet matkustajavirrat ovat järkevimmin palveltu henkilöautoilla! Ei Helsingin sisällä ole niin ohuita matkustajavirtoja, ettei niitä voi keskittää toimiviin ja tarkoituksenmukaisiin runkolinjoihin. Joista osa kannattaa ajaa ratikoilla.


Eriävä mielipiteeni koskikin juurikin bussien muuttamista liityntävehkeiksi, ei sitä että jotkut vahvat rungot kannattaa siirtää kumipyöriltä kiskoille.

----------


## teme

> Eriävä mielipiteeni koskikin juurikin bussien muuttamista liityntävehkeiksi, ei sitä että jotkut vahvat rungot kannattaa siirtää kumipyöriltä kiskoille.


Minusta keskustaan tulevien bussien kanssa pitäisi tehdä niin että niitä vähennetään reippaasti, osin tekemällä lisää ratoja ja osin liityntäliikenteellekin. Jos nyt esimerkiksi Tuusulanväylän sektorista bussit ajaa vaikka Käpylän asemsan kautta jossa on kunnon vaihtoterminaali ratikkaan ja junaan, ja sitten siitä vielä vaikka Kalasataman metroasemalle, jossa vaihto metroon ja ratikkaan, ja matkalla vielä Hämeentien ratikoihin, niin eiköhän tuon torpparinmäkeläinen kestäisiuk.

Suoriakin bussejakin toki jäisi, esimerkiksi Jakomäki tarvitsee, ja niille pitäisi sitten vastaavasti hoitaa minusta ihan BRT-tason väylä jota käyttäisi myös kaukobussit. Minusta vaikka näin http://g.co/maps/j8235 Nätimmän saisi jos Kampin sisäänajojaliuskoja voisi vähän jatkaa.

----------


## late-

> Eikös meidän valojärjestelmämme toimi siten, että normaalitilanne risteyksissä on pääsääntöisesti, ettei raitiovaunun vaihetta valokiertoon tule. Se tulee silloin, kun järjestelmä on saanut tiedon tulossa olevasta vaunusta.


Pääsääntöisesti ei. Jos etuudet eivät ole päällä, raitiovaunulle tulee nuoli samaan suuntaan kulkevan autoliikenteen kanssa. Meillä on käytössä opastinryhmäohjaus, jossa vaiheen käsite on hiukan joustava, mutta periaatteessa ratikoilla ei lähtötilanteessa yleensä ole omaa erillistä vaihetta. Perustason valoetuudet muuttavat tätä aientamalla ja pidentämällä ratikan vaihetta, jotta se paremmin osuisi raitiovaunujen kulkuun. Vahvemmissa valoetuuksissa muutetaan vaiheiden järjestystä tai toteutetaan ratikalle täysin oma vaihe perusvaiheiden lisäksi.

On joitakin paikkoja, joissa ratikan vaihetta ei normaalissa kierrossa aina tule ilman pyyntöä. Täysin etuuksien varaan näitäkään ei ole jätetty. Joko vaihe tulee esimerkiksi joka toisessa kierrossa tai sitten valon voi tilata silmukalla ajamalla tarpeeksi lähelle risteystä. Näillä voidaan hoitaa huoltovaunut ja yksittäisen vaunun etuuslaitevika. Jos koko etuusjärjestelmä hajoaa, joudutaan sammuttamaan valoja kokonaan. Perusristeyksissäkin kulku hidastuu niin rajusti, että niitä voidaan joutua sammuttamaan.

Helsingin etuuksissa on toki runsaasti parantamisen varaa. Radikaali parantaminen vaatii linjapäätöksiä ratikoiden suosimisesta sekä henkilöautojen että bussien yli. Vilkkailla alueilla tämäkään ei riitä, vaan ratikat pitäisi priorisoida myös jalankulun edelle. Silloin paras ratkaisu on pyrkiä kokonaan eroon liikennevaloista, jotta jalankulkijoita ei jouduttaisi niihin pysäyttämään. Lisäksi pitäisi tosin poistaa ratikoiden velvollisuus väistää jalankulkijoita suojatiellä, mikä ei ole aivan triviaali muutos. Liikennelainsäädännön ohjaava periaate on ollut pitkään aivan syystä jalankulkijoiden turvallisuuden parantaminen eikä jalankulkijoiden oikeuksien kaventamisen voi oikein väittää tukevan tätä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lisäksi pitäisi tosin poistaa ratikoiden velvollisuus väistää jalankulkijoita suojatiellä, mikä ei ole aivan triviaali muutos.


Ehkä pitäisi ennemmin poistaa niitä suojateitä.

----------


## late-

> Ehkä pitäisi ennemmin poistaa niitä suojateitä.


Voisi olla hyvä ajatus. Turvallisuushakuisessa suunnittelukulttuurissa ei kuitenkaan aivan helppoa. Lainsäädäntö ei katso hyvällä muita järjestettyjä ylityspaikkoja kuin suojateitä. Epävirallisissa ylityspaikoissa taas on omat ongelmansa esimerkiksi reunakivien suhteen.

Liikennevalojakaan ei saada poistettua niin paljon kuin liikennevalojen suunnittelijat haluaisivat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisi olla hyvä ajatus. Turvallisuushakuisessa suunnittelukulttuurissa ei kuitenkaan aivan helppoa. Lainsäädäntö ei katso hyvällä muita järjestettyjä ylityspaikkoja kuin suojateitä. Epävirallisissa ylityspaikoissa taas on omat ongelmansa esimerkiksi reunakivien suhteen.


Jos nimettäisiin ne rautateiden tasoristeykseksi?  :Wink:  Tai sitten laajennettaisiin lainsäädäntöä niin, että kirjattaisiin erikseen "raitiotien ylityspaikka" (ja sille oma liikennemerkki?). Se olisi varmasti ainakin helpompaa kuin muuttaa suojateitä yleispätevästi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:08 ----------

Mitä muuten tulee suojateihin, niin ne ovat minusta lähtökohtaisesti visuaalisen viestinnän kantilta päälaellaan. Suojatien merkki on sininen, vaikka se vastaa merkitykseltään punakeltaista kärkikolmiota. Suojatien viivat taas ovat suunnattu pysäyttämään jalankulkijoita, ei autoilijoita. Autot ajavat "raiteita pitkin", kävelijät "raiteiden yli". Muutos tosin vaatisi kai koko Euroopan laajuista muutosta. Mutta eikö osassa maita suojateiden väistämissäännötkin ole toisin päin? Olisi hyvä, jos liikennemerkki ja maalaukset indikoisivat, miten päin suojatie toimii.

----------


## petteri

Sitten vielä yksi ajatus. Jos joillain Helsingin keskustan kadulla on vaikka 100000 kävelijää ja 30000 ratikkamatkustajaa päivässä (luvut ravistettu hihasta, mutta tuollaisia tai vieläkin hurjempia suhteita löytynee esimerkiksi Kaivokadulta ja Mannerheimintieltä), miksi ihmeessä ratikoiden pitäisi saada jotain etuuksia jalankulkijoilta? Jalankulku on kuitenkin tehokkainta liikennettä. Kun kävelijöitä on riittävästi, järjestelyt tehdään ensisijaisesti jalankulun ehdoilla, ei ratikoiden tai muun liikenteen ehdoilla.

----------


## hmikko

> miksi ihmeessä ratikoiden pitäisi saada jotain etuuksia jalankulkijoilta?


Kärjistäen voisi sanoa, että ratikoiden hidastelu on suoraan kaupungin kassasta pois, kävelijöiden ei. Jossain menee tietysti raja, jolla kävely-ympäristöstä tulee niin hankala, että se haittaa kaupungin toimintaa ja tuottaa kustannuksia sitä kautta. Jossain Kaivokadulla tai Manskulla kävelijöiden epämukavuus ei kyllä mielestäni todellakaan ole ratikoista kiinni.

Reitin nopeus on jalankulkijoiden suhteen varmaan vielä monitahoisempi kysymys kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä. Liikennevaloissa odottaminen voi olla pikkujuttu, jos reitti muuten koetaan helpoksi ja miellyttäväksi. Itseäni on Helsingin ydinkeskustassa eniten haitannut rakennustyömaat (ml. raitiotiesellaiset), jotka pakottavat jalankulkijat milloin mihinkin ahtaaseen ränniin tai vanerirakennelmaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... miksi ihmeessä ratikoiden pitäisi saada jotain etuuksia jalankulkijoilta? Jalankulku on kuitenkin tehokkainta liikennettä. Kun kävelijöitä on riittävästi, järjestelyt tehdään ensisijaisesti jalankulun ehdoilla, ei ratikoiden tai muun liikenteen ehdoilla.


Kysymyksesi on aivan oikea. Miksi priorisoidaan vähemmän merkitsevä liikenteen muoto? Oleellinen tämä kysymys ei kuitenkaan ole raitiovaunun vaan autoilun suhteen. Miksi autoilua on priorisoitu 60 vuotta? Ja miksi priorisoidaan edelleen?

Liikenneturvallisuuslähtökohta, josta -Late maintsi, on vain osa autoilun priorisointia. Kävely ei tarvitse liikennevaloja eikä suojateitä, ne ovat olemassa vain siksi, että kävelijät saadaan tekemään tilaa autoille. Muuten autot joutuvat väistämään kävelijöitä, eivätkä autot pääse ajamaan niin suurella nopeudella kuin fyysinen liikenneympäristö ilman jalankulkijoita sallii.

Sen kuitenkin oikaisen, että jalankulku ei ole tehokkainta liikennettä. Jalankulun kapasiteetti 3,5 metriä leveällä kaistalla on 19.000 henkilöä tunnissa. Raitiovaunu yltää reilusti yli 20.000 henkilöön. Autot alle kymmenesosaan tästä, eli 2.000 hlö/3,5 metrin kaista tunnissa.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Raitioliikenteen etuudet poikittaista jalankulkua kohti ovat sinällään perusteltuja jo näkökulmasta, että ratikka tulee paikalle harvakseltaan, jalankulku on jatkuvaa. Jatkuvan jalankulun kannalta on kiva että ratikka tullessaan käyttää mahdollisimman vähän aikaa jalankulun estämiseen, eli liikkuu pois tieltä sujuvasti. Tai palvelee jalankulkijaa pysäkillä.

Vastakkainasettelu raitiovaunun ja jalankulkijan välillä on helposti heiveröisin kaikista liikennemuodoista sekä saavutettavuuden, turvallisuuden että viihtyisyyden kannalta.

Raitiovaunuun on helpointa nousta jalankulkualueella, koska laiturin ja vaunun väliin jää aina hyvin kapea aukko sekä pysty- että vaakasuunnassa. Bussi ei pääse yhtä lähelle laituria joka kerta, eivätkä bussilaiturit ole riittävän korkeita niiden lattiatasoon nähden (-1). Raskasjunan laituri on tasoeroteltu (-2). Auto vaatii parkkipaikan, joka kaupungissa on lähes poikkeuksetta joko maan alla tai etsimällä etsittävä (-2). Polkupyörä pitää jättää jonnekin turvalliseen paikkaan (-0).

Raitiovaunu kulkee jalankulkuympäristössä harvoin ja ennakoitavasti, joten niitä on helppo väistää kun niitä joskus kohtaa. Raitiovaunu ei myöskään vaadi katutasoon muuta kuin sen tasoon upotetut raiteet ja merkityn, kapean turva-alueen. Pysäkit muodostavat poikkeuksen korkeilla laitureillaan, mutta niiden hyöty on merkit. Kumipyöräajoneuvoja on pienen koon takia poikkeuksetta enemmän sekä ne vaativat liikkuakseen leveän kaistan ja jyrkän katukiven jotka ovat molemmat pois jalankulun tilasta ja viihtyisyydestä (-2). Raskasjunat eivät lähtökohtaisesti ole jalankulkuympäristössä, ja niihin on pitkä matka (-2). Polkupyörät ovat liian nopeita jalankulkualueelle, mutta niitä on helppo taluttaa jalankulkijana (-0).

Yleinen väite: raitioliikenteen suosiminen on myös jalankulun suosimista. Pahimmillaan plus miinus nolla.

----------


## hezec

> Sen kuitenkin oikaisen, että jalankulku ei ole tehokkainta liikennettä. Jalankulun kapasiteetti 3,5 metriä leveällä kaistalla on 19.000 henkilöä tunnissa. Raitiovaunu yltää reilusti yli 20.000 henkilöön. Autot alle kymmenesosaan tästä, eli 2.000 hlö/3,5 metrin kaista tunnissa.


Vähän kärjistäen ilmaistu. Autokaistan kapasiteetti on vajaat 2000 ajoneuvoa tunnissa. Helsingissä autoissa toki on valitettavan usein vain kuljettaja, mutta tavarankuljetusautot huomioidenkin kaistan _kapasiteetti_ olisi Stetson-menetelmän mukaisesti luokkaa 7000 hlö/h. "Reilusti yli" 20 000 vaatii myös aika paljon venyttämistä; 300 matkustajaa/ratikka kertaa 60 vuoroa/h tuottaa vasta 18 000 hlö/h. Jalankulusta en osaa sanoa. Pointtisi voi olla oikea, mutta uskallan väittää lukuarvojen menevän propagandan puolelle.

edit: typo

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vähän kärjistäen ilmaistu. Autokaistan kapasiteetti on vajaat 2000 ajoneuvoa tunnissa. Helsingissä autoissa toki on valitettavan usein vain kuljettaja, mutta tavarankuljetusautot huomioidenkin kaistan _kapasiteetti_ olisi Stetson-menetelmän mukaisesti luokkaa 7000 hlö/h. "Reilusti yli" 20 000 vaatii myös aika paljon venyttämistä; 300 matkustajaa/ratikka kertaa 60 vuoroa/h tuottaa vasta 18 000 hlö/h. Jalankulusta en osaa sanoa. Pointtisi voi olla oikea, mutta uskallan väittää lukuarvojen menevän propagandan puolelle.


En minä tuota propagandaa ole keksinyt, lähde on Botma, H., and H. Papendrecht, "Traffic Operations of Bicycle Traffic," Transportation Research Record 1320, Transportation Research Board, Washington, DC, pp. 6572, 1991. Tämä on referoitu aika taajaan, viime vuonna TTY:n julkaisussa pyöräilystä kaupungeissa.

21 vuotta vanhaa artikkelia en löytänyt netistä, joten en pysty tarkistamaan, mistä tekijät ovat lukemat ottaneet. Mutta eivät ne kauaksi liikennetekniikan perusasioista mene.

Yhden kaistan henkilöautojen maksimimäärä on yleistä perustietoa, jota ei tarvitse lähteistää. Vain joukkoliikenteen vastustajat esittävät laskelmia siitä, että henkilöautossa matkustaisi merkittävästi enemmän ihmisiä kuin kuljettaja ja että henkilöauton istuinmäärää pitäisi käyttää autoilun kapasiteetin mittana. Se ei ole tilastollisesti totta, eikä se ole yksilöllisen liikenteen periaatteen mukaista. Yksilöllinen liikenne on nimenomaan yksilön liikkumista. Se, että autossa olisi tilaa muillekin, johtuu muista syistä kuin yksilöllisen liikenteen ideasta siitä, että yksi ihminen käyttää ajoneuvoa liikkumiseensa.

Joukkoliikenteen kohdalla tilanne on toinen. Siinä missä autoliikenne ruuhkautuu lähes tyhjien autojen määrästä, joukkoliikenne ruuhkautuu täyteen tulevista vaunuista lähes tyhjällä kaistalla tai radalla. Siksi tulee verrata maksimaalista autojen määrää maksimaaliseen joukkoliikenteen matkustajien määrään.

Euroopassa käytännössä raitioteiden suurin junapituus eli pysäkkipituus on 75 metriä. Tulee Saksan BOStrab-laista. Raitiovaunujen käytännön suurin kapasiteetti länsimaissa on 66,5 hlö/bruttopituusmetri. Kun lasketaan alhaisemmalla luvulla, saadaan yhden yksikön kapasiteetiksi 450 hlö. Raitiovaunuja liikennöidään ihan oikeasti minuutin vuoroväleillä. Silloin ei olla maksimaalisessa nopeudessa, mutta ei ole tarpeenkaan, kun tavoitellaan maksimaalista kapasiteettia esim. keskustojen kävelyalueilla. 60 x 450 = 27.000. Botma ja Papendrecht esittivät luvuksi 22.000 hlö/h.

Botma ja Papendrecht eivät olleet tekemässä ratikkapropagandaa, vaan esittivät ratikan kapasiteetin viitearvona halutessaan selvittää, mikä on pyöräilyn kapasiteetti suhteessa muihin liikennemuotoihin. Se muuten oli 14.000 hlö/h. Sekin siis 7 kertaa autot. Bussille antoivat 9000, mitä pidän kovana arvona, mutta en mahdottomana.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> En minä tuota propagandaa ole keksinyt, lähde on Botma, H., and H. Papendrecht, "Traffic Operations of Bicycle Traffic," Transportation Research Record 1320, Transportation Research Board, Washington, DC, pp. 6572, 1991. Tämä on referoitu aika taajaan, viime vuonna TTY:n julkaisussa pyöräilystä kaupungeissa.


Se, että lähde on laajaan propagandoitu, ei välttämättä tee siitä faktaa.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:32 ----------




> Euroopassa käytännössä raitioteiden suurin junapituus eli pysäkkipituus on 75 metriä. Tulee Saksan BOStrab-laista. Raitiovaunujen käytännön suurin kapasiteetti länsimaissa on 66,5 hlö/bruttopituusmetri. Kun lasketaan alhaisemmalla luvulla, saadaan yhden yksikön kapasiteetiksi 450 hlö. Raitiovaunuja liikennöidään ihan oikeasti minuutin vuoroväleillä. Silloin ei olla maksimaalisessa nopeudessa, mutta ei ole tarpeenkaan, kun tavoitellaan maksimaalista kapasiteettia esim. keskustojen kävelyalueilla. 60 x 450 = 27.000. Botma ja Papendrecht esittivät luvuksi 22.000 hlö/h.


Ei siinä, että yhtään epäilisin väitteistäsi, mutta tiedätkö yhtään kaupunkia, jossa ajetaan kaduilla 75 metrisiä ratikoita minuutin vuorovälillä?  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se, että lähde on laajaan propagandoitu, ei välttämättä tee siitä faktaa.


Aivan. Helsingin metro, Pisara, automaattimetro tai keskustatunneli ovatkin erinomaiset, koska niitä on propagandoitu laajasti ja niillä on niin laaja poliittikkojen tuki? Siinä ei liene mielestäsi mitään huomautettavaa, koska uskot itsekin samaan propagandaan. Sen sijaan silloin, kun viitataan tietoon, joka ei ole mieleesi, viittausten runsaus osoittaa vain sen, miten helposti ja laajasti ihmiset ovat höynäytettävissä.

Uskovaisille kaikki on oikein, kun uskoa puolustetaan, mutta samat asiat ovat väärin, kun ne ovat uskoa vastaan. Tarkoitus pyhittää keinot. On oikeutettuja sotia ja tuomittavia sotia. Murhaaminen oman asian puolesta on hyväksyttävää, mutta vastustajalla ei ole oikeutta murhata.

Kun et näytä uskovan siihen, mitä Botma ja Papendrecht ovat esittäneet, niin hankipa artikkeli itsellesi, lue se ja kerro meille kaikille, miksi se on väärin. Sittenhän voit vaikka kirjoittaa siitä artikkelin johonkin tieteelliseen julkaisuun ja keräät kunniaa osoittamalla, miten kymmenet tutkijat ja muut kirjoittajat ovat langenneet loveen uskoessaan, mitä Botma ja Papedrecht ovat sanoneet.




> Ei siinä, että yhtään epäilisin väitteistäsi, mutta tiedätkö yhtään kaupunkia, jossa ajetaan kaduilla 75 metrisiä ratikoita minuutin vuorovälillä?


Mitäs merkitystä tällä on? Väitätkö, ettei se ole mahdollista?

On huonoa suunnittelua, jos järjestelmää pitää käyttää maksimaalisella kapasiteetilla. Ja vielä huonompaa, jos suunnitellaan, että käytetään maksimaalisella kapasiteetilla. Esimerkki tästä: Helsingin metro, jonka kapasiteetti halutaan alentaa niin, että sitä käytetään pysyvästi maksimikapasiteetillaan.

Raitioliikenne yltää erittäin suureen kapasiteettiin, mikä tarkoittaa, ettei sitä tarvitse käyttää maksimikapasiteetillaan. Siitä huolimatta: tiedän. Mutta koitapas selvittää asia itse itsellesi, sillä et kuitenkaan usko mitään, mitä kirjoitan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mitäs merkitystä tällä on? Väitätkö, ettei se ole mahdollista?


Minusta minuutin vuoroväli 75 metrin ratikoilla ei ole käytännössä mahdollinen katutasossa ainakaan tavanomaisilla tasopysäkkijärjestelyillä. Ongelmana ovat pysäkit ja suojatiet. 60 sekunnin vuoroväli on kokonaan eristettynäkin 75 metrin junilla erittäin lähellä maksimia ja tiputtaa jo linjanopeutta. Kun lisätään jalankulkijoiden tarve päästä radan yli, katutasoisilla ratikoilla tuosta tulee mahdoton. Tavanomaisilla (malli Kaivokatu tai Lasipalatsi) pysäkeillä 75 metrin junat minuutin vuorovälillä viettäisivät niin paljon aikaa suojateiden päällä, etteivät matkustajat enää pääsisi järkevästi radan yli. 

Rata jolla kulkee 60 sekunnin vuorovälillä 75 metrin junia molempiin suuntiin muodostaa kadulle esteen jota ei oikein voi turvallisesti ylittää. Jos taas ratikoita yhtään pysäytellään muuten kuin pysäkeillä 60 sekunnin vuoroväli ei enää noin pitkillä junilla onnistu.

----------


## Jykke

> Minusta minuutin vuoroväli 75 metrin ratikoilla ei ole käytännössä mahdollinen katutasossa ainakaan tavanomaisilla tasopysäkkijärjestelyillä.


Tällaista "mahdotonta" liikennettä olen itse ainakin nähnyt Karlsruhessa. Toki jokainen ratikka ei suinkaan ollut 75 metrinen, joka Kaiserstrassella kulki, mutta saattoi niitäkin silloin tällöin pari peräkanaa tulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta minuutin vuoroväli 75 metrin ratikoilla ei ole käytännössä mahdollinen katutasossa ainakaan tavanomaisilla tasopysäkkijärjestelyillä.


Ehkei sinusta, mutta totuus lienee luuloa ihmeellisempi. Minuutin vuoroväli nopeudella 20 km/h tarkoittaa sitä, että vaunujen etäisyys toisistaan on 330 metriä. Jos junapituus on 75 metriä, junien taka- ja etupäiden välissä on 255 metriä. Ajassa laskettuna se on 45 sekuntia. Ihmisen kävelynopeus on noin 6 km/h. Ihmiseltä menee 12 sekuntia kävellä kahden raitiovaunun raiteen puolelta toiselle. Mikähän tässä mahtaa olla niin vaikeata?

Kuten Jykke jo kertoi, voit mennä Karlsruhen Kaiserstraselle ihmettelemään todellisuutta. Eikä se nyt ihan ainoa paikka ole.

Minuutin vuoroväli on nimenomaan katutasossa mahdollinen, erityisesti kävelyalueilla ja ihmisen ajamana. Metroille ja tunneleissa tulee heti haasteita ja vähänkin suurempi nopeus estää minuutin vuorovälin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ehkei sinusta, mutta totuus lienee luuloa ihmeellisempi. Minuutin vuoroväli nopeudella 20 km/h tarkoittaa sitä, että vaunujen etäisyys toisistaan on 330 metriä. Jos junapituus on 75 metriä, junien taka- ja etupäiden välissä on 255 metriä. Ajassa laskettuna se on 45 sekuntia. Ihmisen kävelynopeus on noin 6 km/h. Ihmiseltä menee 12 sekuntia kävellä kahden raitiovaunun raiteen puolelta toiselle. Mikähän tässä mahtaa olla niin vaikeata?


Nyt unohdat, että junia kulkee molempiin, ei vain yhteen suuntaan ja myös huonojalkaisten pitää päästä molempien raiteiden yli ilman että ratikka ajaa yli.




> Kuten Jykke jo kertoi, voit mennä Karlsruhen Kaiserstraselle ihmettelemään todellisuutta. Eikä se nyt ihan ainoa paikka ole.


Käsittääkseni Karlsruhen Kaiserstrassen ratikat eivät yleensä ole 75 metrisiä, vaan keskipituus on paljon lyhyempi. Esimerkiksi tälläisiä 28 metrisiä: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GT6-80C ja pisimmät kai 38 metrisiä. On Helsingissäkin saatu ennen Kampin lenkin valmistumista Lasipalatsilla läpi noin 60 ratikkaa tunnissa noin 20 metrisellä kalustolla, se on ihan eri juttu kuin 75 metrisillä. Toki silloin Lasipalatsi toimi paljon nykyistäkin huonommin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:10 ----------

Mikä on muuten Karlsruhen vilkkain pysäkki? Tuolta en löytänyt Helsinki-mallisia pysäkkiaikatauluja. Mutta minusta esimerkiksi Karlsruhe - Yocksstrasse pysäkillä näytti kulkevan 42 ratikkaa suuntaansa ruuhkassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Karlsruhen meiningistä saa jotain tuntumaa mm. tästä kuvasta. Kaikki raitiovaunut eivät ole multippelijunia eivätkä kaikki multippelijunat ole välipalallisia. Vuorotiheys on kuitenkin hurja ja pisimmät junat ovat yli 70-metrisiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt unohdat, että junia kulkee molempiin, ei vain yhteen suuntaan ja myös huonojalkaisten pitää päästä molempien raiteiden yli ilman että ratikka ajaa yli.


En unohda. Kirjoitin, että *kahden* raiteen ylittämiseen kuluu aikaa 12 sekuntia ja 75-metristen junien välillä on aikaa 45 sekuntia. Mutta ilmeisesti aliarvioin lukijan kyvyn ymmärtää mikä on 12:n suhde 45:een. Joten mennään sitten raitiovaunukiskoa vääntäen:

Olettakaamme, että molempiin suuntiin kulkee peräkkäin 75-metrisiä junia ja niiden välimatka on 255 metriä ja 45 sekuntia. Lähdetään hetkestä, jolloin junat ovat rinnakkain ja ovat liikkeellä eri suuntiin. Junien etupäät kohtaavat toisensa 22,5 sekunnin kuluttua alkuperäisen välimatkan puolivälissä. Siitä hetkestä kuluu 6,75 sekuntia siihen, että vaunut ovat jälleen rinnakkain kummallakin raiteella eli ollaan alkutilanteessa. Molempien raiteiden ylittämiseen poikittain kuluu ihmiseltä aikaa 12 sekuntia. Ihmisellä, joka seisoo vaunujen kohtaamispaikassa, on siis 22,5 sekuntia aikaa tehdä 12 sekunnin ylitys. Liian vähän? Ei ainakaan sen perusteella, että ihmiset osaavat ylittää katuja liikennevaloristeyksissä, joissa jalankulkijoille palaa vihreä valo lyhyemmän ajan. Tai että ihmiset osaavat ylittää raitiotiekiskot siellä Karlsruhen Kaiserstrassellakin.

Huomautan vielä ennalta, että vaunut myös pysähtyvät pysäkeillä, joka sotkee tämän teoreettisen rytmin. Todellisuudessa siis ylittämiseen tarjoutuvat tilanteet eivät ole aina 22,5 sekunnin pituisia, vaan voivat olla pidempiäkin. Sillä seisomisen johdosta vaunujen etäisyys aikana ja matkana vaihtelee kaiken aikaa. Mutta voinet jatkaa laskuharjoituksia tästä eteenpäin ihan itse ja siitä lähtökohdasta, että pyrit todistamaan, että ihmisillä ei ole  havaitusta todellisuudesta poiketen  mahdollista kävellä raitiotieradan poikki.




> Käsittääkseni Karlsruhen Kaiserstrassen ratikat eivät yleensä ole 75 metrisiä, vaan keskipituus on paljon lyhyempi.


Ei tämä ole keskiarvolaskentaa, sillä eikö sinua kiinnostanut se tilanne, jossa on minuutin vuoroväli ja 75-metrin juna? Kaiserstrassella ajetaan kahden 37-metrisen vaunun junia sekä muita junia ja yksittäisvaunuja. Hetkittäinen vuoroväli vaihtelee. On jaksoja, jolloin on useita vuoroja peräkkäin minuutin välillä, ja sitten pidempiä välejä.

Karlsruhea esittelevällä nettisivullani on kuva Kaiserstrassen pysäkkinäytöstä (ja näkyyhän pysäkkinäyttö Rattivaununkin linkkaamassa kuvassa). Siinä kohdassa jossa lukee Eilzug näkyy kaksi raitiovaunusymbolia osoittamassa, että on kyse kahden vaunun junasta. Nämä junat ajetaan kahdella GT8-100C -vaunulla tai sen uudemmalla versiolla. Saksankielinen esittelysivu vaunusta uudempine versioineen löytyy Wikipediasta. Vaunun pituus 37,6 metriä. Wikissä olevissa kuvissa näetkin tällaisia kahden vaunun junia.

Jos luet Karlsruhe-sivuani, huomaat, että Kaiserstrassen liikenne aiotaan siirtää maanpinnalta pois. Se voi olla sinulle mieluinen uutinen, koska sehän varmaan aukottomasti osoittaa, että se, mikä nyt on todellisuutta Kaiserstrassella, ei olekaan mahdollista. Ja metrotunneli ratkaisee kaiken. Valitan, ei ole näin. Tunneliratkaisua on kyllä perusteltu sillä, että Kaiserstrassella on liikaa ratikoita. Ja tämä valitettava tilanne on tullut vastaan muuallakin. Eli raitiovaunut ovat niin houkuttelevia, että niitä halutaan käyttää niin paljon, että yksi keskustan läpi vievä rata ei tahdokaan enää riittää.

Mutta kun se tunneli on niin kehno ratkaisu, että se ei kykene välittämään sitä vaunumäärää, jonka Kaiserstrassen rata maanpinnalla hoitaa nyt. Pintarata korvataan tunnelilla sekä rakentamalla toinen pintarata viereiselle samansuuntaiselle kadulle Kriegstrasselle hoitamaan se liikenne, joka ei tunneliin enää mahdu. Tosin Kriegstrassella ratikka tuo sattumalta asiakkaita uuteen Kaiserstrassen kanssa kilpailevaan kauppakeskukseen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> En unohda. Kirjoitin, että *kahden* raiteen ylittämiseen kuluu aikaa 12 sekuntia ja 75-metristen junien välillä on aikaa 45 sekuntia. Mutta ilmeisesti aliarvioin lukijan kyvyn ymmärtää mikä on 12:n suhde 45:een. Joten mennään sitten raitiovaunukiskoa vääntäen:
> 
> Olettakaamme, että molempiin suuntiin kulkee peräkkäin 75-metrisiä junia ja niiden välimatka on 255 metriä ja 45 sekuntia. Lähdetään hetkestä, jolloin junat ovat rinnakkain ja ovat liikkeellä eri suuntiin. Junien etupäät kohtaavat toisensa 22,5 sekunnin kuluttua alkuperäisen välimatkan puolivälissä. Siitä hetkestä kuluu 6,75 sekuntia siihen, että vaunut ovat jälleen rinnakkain kummallakin raiteella eli ollaan alkutilanteessa. Molempien raiteiden ylittämiseen poikittain kuluu ihmiseltä aikaa 12 sekuntia. Ihmisellä, joka seisoo vaunujen kohtaamispaikassa, on siis 22,5 sekuntia aikaa tehdä 12 sekunnin ylitys. Liian vähän? Ei ainakaan sen perusteella, että ihmiset osaavat ylittää katuja liikennevaloristeyksissä, joissa jalankulkijoille palaa vihreä valo lyhyemmän ajan. Tai että ihmiset osaavat ylittää raitiotiekiskot siellä Karlsruhen Kaiserstrassellakin.



Tuossa on laskelmassasi on pieni ongelma. Suojatietä voi vain harvoin sijoittaa tuohon optimaaliseen kohtaan ja kun ratikat liikkuvat katutilassa on niiden on vain harvoin mahdollista noudattaa tarkkaa sekuntiaikataulua, jonka kuvaamasi ylitysmahdollisuuden syntyminen joka kierrolle vaatii. Toki jos kaikki vaunut eivät ole noin 75 metrisiä. vaan osa vaunuista on lyhyitä kuten Karsruhessa ja vuoroväli ei keskimääräinen vuoroväli ei ole ihan 60 sekuntia, vaan vähän enemmän. tilanne muuttuu todella radikaalisti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:14 ----------




> Jos luet Karlsruhe-sivuani, huomaat, että Kaiserstrassen liikenne aiotaan siirtää maanpinnalta pois. Se voi olla sinulle mieluinen uutinen, koska sehän varmaan aukottomasti osoittaa, että se, mikä nyt on todellisuutta Kaiserstrassella, ei olekaan mahdollista. Ja metrotunneli ratkaisee kaiken. Valitan, ei ole näin. Tunneliratkaisua on kyllä perusteltu sillä, että Kaiserstrassella on liikaa ratikoita. Ja tämä valitettava tilanne on tullut vastaan muuallakin. Eli raitiovaunut ovat niin houkuttelevia, että niitä halutaan käyttää niin paljon, että yksi keskustan läpi vievä rata ei tahdokaan enää riittää.
> 
> Mutta kun se tunneli on niin kehno ratkaisu, että se ei kykene välittämään sitä vaunumäärää, jonka Kaiserstrassen rata maanpinnalla hoitaa nyt. Pintarata korvataan tunnelilla sekä rakentamalla toinen pintarata viereiselle samansuuntaiselle kadulle Kriegstrasselle hoitamaan se liikenne, joka ei tunneliin enää mahdu. Tosin Kriegstrassella ratikka tuo sattumalta asiakkaita uuteen Kaiserstrassen kanssa kilpailevaan kauppakeskukseen.


Ahaa. Tilanne Karlsruhessa vaikuttaa olevan aika lailla samanlainen kuin Helsingissäkin. Raitioliikenne todella houkuttaa ylikuormittamaan verkkoa. Seurauksena on valtavasti ratikoita sumpussa keskustassa ja hyvin hidasta liikennettä. Siksihän ratikoita halutaan tunneloida ja parantaa liikenteen sujuvuutta. 

Toki Karlsruhessa ei vielä ole rakennettu Helsingin metron tyylistä S-bahniä tai Pisaraa, vaan lähiliikennekin on keskustaan tungettu duoratikoina kaduille, ei siis ihme että ratikat tuollakin matelevat ja suunnitellaan tunneleita ja vaihtoehtoisia reittejä parantamaan tilannetta.

----------


## Jykke

> Tuossa on laskelmassasi on pieni ongelma. Suojatietä voi vain harvoin sijoittaa tuohon optimaaliseen kohtaan...


Oikeaoppisella raitiokävelykadullahan ei suojateitä edes ole, vaan siellä ylitetään rata silloin kun huvittaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:27 ----------




> Raitioliikenne todella houkuttaa ylikuormittamaan verkkoa. Seurauksena on valtavasti ratikoita sumpussa keskustassa ja hyvin hidasta liikennettä. Siksihän ratikoita halutaan tunneloida ja parantaa liikenteen sujuvuutta.


Tilannehan Karlsruhessa on se, että Kaiserstrassella kulkee nyt parhaimmillaan minuutin välein ratikoita. Eli Kaiserstrassen välityskyky on vuorovälinsä osalta jo aika lailla käytetty. Kapasiteettia voisi silti yhä kasvattaa sillä kaikki ratikat eivät ole 75 metrisiä. 

Karlsruhessa ei tunneli ratkaise ongelmaa toisin kuin luulet, vaan se oikea ratkaisu on uusi poikittainen raitiotieyhteys Kriegstrasselle, jonne osa linjoista siirtyy. Itselle ei ole ikinä valjennut että mitä Karlsruhen uudelle tunnelilla *tarkalleen* ottaen saavutetaan. Nopeus toki hiukan nousee, kun kuudesta pysäkistä poistetaan tunnelin myötä kaksi, mutta voisihan ne maanpäälläkin poistaa ihan yhtä hyvin. Autoilullekaan ei maanpäältä olla antamassa tilaa, vaan alue säilyy edelleen kävelykatuna. Ehkä perusajatuksena sitten vain on ultimaalinen kävelykatu ilman mitään muuta kuin pyöriä ja jalankulkijoita. Kallis hinta miljööstä mun mielestä. 




> Toki Karlsruhessa ei vielä ole rakennettu Helsingin metron tyylistä S-bahniä...


Ja toivottavasti sellaista ei rakennetakaan! Karlsruhessa on jotain paljon järkevämpää ja parempaa: Yksi kulkuväline joka on yhtä aikaa raitiotie muun liikenteen seassa ja kävelykaduilla, lähijuna rautateillä ja metro omilla kaistoillaan. Karlsruhen S-bahn pystyy muuttumaan jokaiseen erilaiseen ympäristöön sopivaksi, toisin kuin Helsinkiläinen metro.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossa on laskelmassasi on pieni ongelma. Suojatietä voi vain harvoin sijoittaa tuohon optimaaliseen kohtaan...


Olisit edes lukenut sivuni Karlsruhesta, niin sinullekin olisi selvinnyt, että Kaiserstrasse on menestyvä kävelykatu. Kävelykaduilla ei ole suojateitä, koska niillä ei ole autoja.




> Ahaa. Tilanne Karlsruhessa vaikuttaa olevan aika lailla samanlainen kuin Helsingissäkin...


Yliarvioinko kykysi luetun ymmärtämiseen vai myönnätkö trollaavasi?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olisit edes lukenut sivuni Karlsruhesta, niin sinullekin olisi selvinnyt, että Kaiserstrasse on menestyvä kävelykatu. Kävelykaduilla ei ole suojateitä, koska niillä ei ole autoja.


Onko niin, että raitioliikenne toimi Karlsruhessakin vain lyhyillä kävelykaduilla? Onhan Helsingissäkin Aleksi, jossa ratikat liikkuvat ihan sujuvasti. Onko Kaiserstrasse samanlainen lyhyt pätkä ja heti kun ratikat lähtevät sieltä ollaan jossain Kaivokatu-Mannerheimintie risteyksessä?

----------


## hylje

Ensiksi: Täh? Ihan oikeasti: Mitä ihmettä?

Ei ole annettu perusteita, miksi kävelykadun pituus vaikuttaisi oleellisesti toimivuuteen. Kävelykatua ei vain yleensä ole kovin pitkiä matkoja, koska ydinkeskusta loppuu ennen pitkää. Ydinkeskustan ulkopuolella on monta suuntaa, johon pitää saada liikennettä, ja myös monta katua johon mahtuu nopeaakin rataa. Ja myös autokaistat.

Strasbourgin ratikalla lienee melkoisen pitkä kävelykatuosuus tästäkin huolimatta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko niin, että raitioliikenne toimi Karlsruhessakin vain lyhyillä kävelykaduilla?


Internetissä on runsaasti palveluita, joiden avulla voi tutustua Karlsruhen  ja monien muidenkin kaupunkien  asemakaavoihin ja liikenneverkkoihin. Tee se, ennen kuin alat esittää arvioitasi siitä, miten ja minkälaisissa kaupungeissa liikennepalvelut toimivat, Karlsruhe mukaan lukien. Tässäkin tapauksessa esität väittämiä Karlsruhen raitioliikenteestä tietämättä asiasta yhtään mitään. Sen osoitti ylle lainattu kysymyksesi.

Yleisesti kirjoittelustasi täytynee tämän(kin) jälkeen todeta, että tietämättömyys selittää suuren osan siitä, mitä kirjoitat. Ehkei viesteihisi kannata kiinnittää mitään huomiota, koska ajatuksesi, joilla ei ole minkäänlaista taustaa todellisuudessa, ovat keskustelun aiheiksi merkityksettömiä ja turhia. Ja keskustelu viestiesi pohjalta on turhaa, koska et näytä edes haluavan tietää sitä, mitä muut kirjoittavat.

Muille voin Karlsruhesta todeta, että Jykke tiivisti edellisessä viestissään oivallisesti, miten erinomaisesti Karlsruhessa on ratkaistu kaikki se, mihin meillä tyrkytetään miljardien tunneleita toistensa perään. Karlsruhessa lähijunat, metro ja raitiotiet ovat yksi ja sama asia. Siten jopa naapurikaupungeista pääsee karlsruhelaiselle Stockan pysäkille ilman vaihtamista, pitkiä kävelyjä, portaita ja hissejä. Vaikka seutu on väestön määrältään pienempi kuin Helsingin seutu, keskusta ja sen lähiympäristöt ovat elävämpi ja menestyvämpiä kuin Helsingissä. Ja lienee turha mainita, että viihtyisää, rauhallista ja houkuttelevaa autoilta vapaata keskustaa on Karlruhessa huomattavasti enemmän kuin Hesassa Aleksanterinkatu. Jossa autojen määrä on nykyään samaa luokkaa kuin 1960-luvulla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Yleisesti kirjoittelustasi täytynee tämän(kin) jälkeen todeta, että tietämättömyys selittää suuren osan siitä, mitä kirjoitat. Ehkei viesteihisi kannata kiinnittää mitään huomiota, koska ajatuksesi, joilla ei ole minkäänlaista taustaa todellisuudessa, ovat keskustelun aiheiksi merkityksettömiä ja turhia. Ja keskustelu viestiesi pohjalta on turhaa, koska et näytä edes haluavan tietää sitä, mitä muut kirjoittavat.


Ja yleisesti Sinun kirjoittelustasi voi tämän(kin) jälkeen todeta, että monet esittämäsi ratkaisut perustuvat enemmän unelmiin ja haavekuviin kuin toimiviin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin maailmalta. Ikävä kyllä pitkät nopeat ratikat eivät toimi yleensä vilkkailla alueilla kuin tunneloituina, esikaupungeissa on aika lailla erilainen tilanne. Karlsruhessakin tuo on havaittu ja keskustaan on rakenteilla tunneli, hyvin suuressa osassa maailmaahan tunneleita jo on. Keskustelu kanssasi on kovin turhaa, kun et näytä edes haluavan tietää siitä, miten maailmalla liikenne yleensä toimii.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja yleisesti Sinun kirjoittelustasi voi tämän(kin) jälkeen todeta, että monet esittämäsi ratkaisut perustuvat enemmän unelmiin ja haavekuviin kuin toimiviin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin maailmalta. Ikävä kyllä pitkät nopeat ratikat eivät toimi yleensä vilkkailla alueilla kuin tunneloituina, esikaupungeissa on aika lailla erilainen tilanne. Karlsruhessakin tuo on havaittu ja keskustaan on rakenteilla tunneli, hyvin suuressa osassa maailmaahan tunneleita jo on. Keskustelu kanssasi on kovin turhaa, kun et näytä edes haluavan tietää siitä, miten maailmalla liikenne yleensä toimii.


Koitat olla kovin vitsikäs. Meillä on kuitenkin se ero, että sinä luulet ja minä tiedän. Sen näkee tästäkin lainauksesta ja siinä esittämäsi suhteesta todellisuuteen.

Antero

----------


## Jykke

> Karlsruhessakin tuo on havaittu ja keskustaan on rakenteilla tunneli, hyvin suuressa osassa maailmaahan tunneleita jo on.


Et näy ymmärtävän, että Karlsruhessa tunneli ei ratkaise Kaiserstrassen kapasiteettiongelmaa vaan *toinen maanpäällinen poikittaisrata* Kriegstrasselle. Käytännössä Karlsruhessa ei ole mitään liikenteellistä tarvetta tunnelille. Ainoa syy vaikuttaa olevan halu saada Kaiserstrassesta kokonaan jalankulkijoille varattu alue.

----------


## petteri

> Et näy ymmärtävän, että Karlsruhessa tunneli ei ratkaise Kaiserstrassen kapasiteettiongelmaa vaan *toinen maanpäällinen poikittaisrata* Kriegstrasselle. Käytännössä Karlsruhessa ei ole mitään liikenteellistä tarvetta tunnelille. Ainoa syy vaikuttaa olevan halu saada Kaiserstrassesta kokonaan jalankulkijoille varattu alue.


Tokihan tunneli myös parantaa yhteyksiä, kun siellä ei hidastella. Vertaa vaikka Helsingin metron ja ratikan nopeuksia, kun tullaan vähän kauempaa, silloin on iso juttu, ettei tarvitse madalla kävelykadulla.

Hitaat ratikat kulkevat sitten Kriegstrassella, ratikat kyllä sopivat keskustoissa "vaakatasoiseksi hissiksi" ja toimivat siinä ihan hyvin, kuten Helsingissäkin. Ja kyllähän on ihan terveellä järjelläkin käsitettävissä, etteivät Karlruhelaiset halua jatkuvasti ajattaa valtavan ylitiheää ratikkarallia kadulla, josta saa ihan viihtyisän kävelyalueen kunhan vaan ratikoista päästään eroon.

Minusta tunnelit ovat hyvä nopeilla ratikoille keskustoissa, esikaupungeissa on sitten mahdollista selvitä kaduillakin, katuratikka toimii vilkkailla keskusta-alueilla parhaiten hitaana ja tiheästi pysähtelevänä ratkaisuna. Ja katu, jolla kulkee ruuhkajonossa junan pituisia ratikoita ei ole todellakaan kävelykatu. 

Sama logiikka toiminee Saksassa ja Suomessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sama logiikka toiminee Saksassa ja Suomessa.


Kyllä. Mutta Suomessa saksalaista logiikkaa ei noudateta.

Saksassa tunneleita kokeiltiin 1970-luvulla, ja kokemuksista otettiin opiksi. Meillä ei ole otettu opiksi vielä mistään, vaan huonoja käytäntöjä ylläpidetään ja pahimmassa tapauksessa laajennetaan, ettei tarvitse myöntää miten on erehdytty.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Saksassa tunneleita kokeiltiin 1970-luvulla, ja kokemuksista otettiin opiksi.


Tunneleita kokeiltiin 70- luvulla? Onko nuo silloin rakennetut tunnelit kenties sen jälkeen yleisestikin hylätty ja siirrytty takaisin kaduille?

----------


## Jykke

> Tokihan tunneli myös parantaa yhteyksiä, kun siellä ei hidastella.


Nopeus nousee toki, kun pysäkit vähenevät (kuten Karlsruhen tapauksessa). Väite ei kuitenkaan juuri pidä paikkaansa, sillä Marktplatzin kolmen suunnan raitiotieristeys siirtyy käsittäkseni sellaisenaan maanalle, jolloin siellä tunnelissa on vastaava samassa tasossa oleva risteys, jossa ratikoiden on yhtä lailla hiljennettävä ja mentävä varoen. 




> Vertaa vaikka Helsingin metron ja ratikan nopeuksia, kun tullaan vähän kauempaa, silloin on iso juttu, ettei tarvitse madalla kävelykadulla.


Esikaupungeissa ratikan ja metron nopeus on sama, jos rata rakennetaan samalla lailla ja Karlsruhen esikaupungeissa radat on toteutettu niinkuin ne pikaratikoilla kuuluu toteuttaakin. Kaupungin keskustassa ratikka kulkee hitaammin kuin metro (vaikka olisi oikeaoppiset liikennevaloetuisuudetkin käytössä), mutta metrotunneli harvoine asemineen ei tarjoa yhtä kattavaa palvelua kuin ratikka. Asemia on harvemmassa ja kapuaminen asemalle ja sieltä pois vie yllättävän paljon aikaa. Eli onko se hyöty että viiden pysäkin sijaan tietyllä pätkällä keskustassa onkin kaksi (tunnelissa)? Nopeatahan siinä vaunu kulkee, mutta kun ihmisen pitäisi päästä muuallekin kuin niille kahdelle pysäkille. 




> Ja kyllähän on ihan terveellä järjelläkin käsitettävissä, etteivät Karlruhelaiset halua jatkuvasti ajattaa valtavan ylitiheää ratikkarallia kadulla, josta saa ihan viihtyisän kävelyalueen kunhan vaan ratikoista päästään eroon.


En tiedä yleistä mielipidettä tähän kombiin Karlsruhessa, mutta tiedän että Kaiserstrassen kauppiaat ovat tunnelia kovasti vastustaneet. Sanoisin että näillä kauppiaille on sitä tervettä järkeä. 




> Minusta tunnelit ovat hyvä nopeilla ratikoille keskustoissa... ...katuratikka toimii vilkkailla keskusta-alueilla parhaiten hitaana ja tiheästi pysähtelevänä ratkaisuna.


Mitä on se nopeus? Konkreettista nopeutta, jossa kuljetaan mahdollisimman lujaa ja pysähdytään harvoin, vai se että pysähdytään tiheään pysäkeillä, ilman ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä, jolloin matka sujuu edelleen jouheasti. 




> Ja katu, jolla kulkee ruuhkajonossa junan pituisia ratikoita ei ole todellakaan kävelykatu.


Ei olekaan. Sitä varten on olemassa ihan oma terminsä: Raitiokävelykatu. Tiedät varmasti mitä sana merkitsee, joten sen merkitystä ei tarvitse sen tarkemmin varmaankaan avata.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunneleita kokeiltiin 70- luvulla? Onko nuo silloin rakennetut tunnelit kenties sen jälkeen yleisestikin hylätty ja siirrytty takaisin kaduille?


Infrastruktuurihankkeiden tapauksessa kokeileminen tarkoittaa sitä, että toteutetaan hankkeita, kerätään kokemuksia ja päätetään, toteutetaanko lisää. Lisää tehdään, jos kokemukset ovat hyviä. Lisää ei tehdä, jos kokemukset ovat huonot eli hankeet osoittautuvat huonosti toimiviksi tai eivät täytä tavoitteitaan. Tässäkin tapauksessa tehtyjen toteutusten käyttöä jatketaan, koska tehtyä ei saa tekemättömäksi eikä tunneleita, siltoja tai muita maarakenteita voi myydä saadakseen käytetyt rahat takaisin. Tästä huolimatta on tapauksia, joissa rakenteita on hylätty. Ludvigshafenissa on suljettu yksi tunneli. Charleroissa on jätetty käyttämättä valmiiksi rakennettuja metrolinjoja. Ruhrin alueella on ilmaratametroasema, jota ei käytetä.

Kun tunneleista saaduista huonoista kokemuksista on viisastuttu, uusia raitioteitä ei ole keskustoissa enää tehty tunneleihin vaan nimenomaan ja tarkoituksella maanpinnalle. Ei siksi, että tunnelit ovat kalliimpia, vaan siksi, että ne ovat huonompia kuin maantasoiset ratkaisut.

Eli vastaus kysymykseesi: Kyllä, raideliikenteessä on siirrytty takaisin kaduille.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Minusta tuohon tunnelirakentamisen hiipumiseen Saksassa on toisenlainen selitys. Saksassa rakennettiin 60-70- luvuilla paljon tunneleita ja sen ansiosta liikenne alkoi toimia erittäin hyvin. Kun vielä monessa kaupungissa väestönkasvu alkoi hiipua, lisätunneleita ei tarvittu enää yhtä paljon kuin aikaisemmin. 

Saksassa onkin ratikoita, S-bahnien ka U-bahneja tunneloitu paljon. Helsingissä raideliikenteen kehittäminen aloitettiin sen verran myöhään, ettei Helsinkiin ole vielä saatu yhtä hyvää verkkoa kuin isommissa Saksalaisissa kaupungeissa. 

Toki metro ja Pisara jo parantavat liikenteen toimivuutta Helsingissäkin selvästi, mutta vielä olisi tarve eristettyyn yhteyteen esimerkiksi Töölön metron suuntiin. Meidänkin kannattaa ottaa mallia Saksan kaupunkien monipuolisista tunneliratkaisuista eikä yrittää ahtaa isoja ratikoita keskustan kaduille. 

Karlsruhe on toki pitkään ollut jälkijunassa tunnelirakentamisessa, mutta toki nyt sielläkin parannetaan liikenteen sujumista tunneleilla. Eikös kannattaisi ottaa Karlsruhesta mallia ja alkaa lobata nopeiden ja isojen ratikoiden tunneleita myös Helsinkiin?

----------


## Max

> Karlsruhe on toki pitkään ollut jälkijunassa tunnelirakentamisessa, mutta toki nyt sielläkin parannetaan liikenteen sujumista tunneleilla. Eikös kannattaisi ottaa Karlsruhesta mallia ja alkaa lobata nopeiden ja isojen ratikoiden tunneleita myös Helsinkiin?


Puolan Łódź on myös ottamassa tunnelin käyttöön raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisessa. Itä-länsi -raitiolinjan toteutusvaiheeseen etenemässä olevaan uudistussuunnitelmaan kuuluu keskustassa Mickiewicza ja Piłsudskiego -kaduille rakennettava raitioliikenteen vaihtoasema, josta on tarkoitus mennä läpi 120 raitiovaunua tunnissa neljää raidetta pitkin. Tunneli rakennetaan, muttei suinkaan raitiovaunuille, vaan autoille, jotka pannaan kadun alle Kościuszki- ja Sienkiewicza -katujen välillä  :Wink:

----------


## late-

> Ihmisen kävelynopeus on noin 6 km/h. Ihmiseltä menee 12 sekuntia kävellä kahden raitiovaunun raiteen puolelta toiselle.


Vikkelän sorttisia jalankulkijoita. Suomessa liikennevalot mitoitetaan nopeudelle 1,2 m/s eli 4,32 km/h. Reittioppaan peruskävelyvauhti taas on 70 metriä minuutissa eli 4,2 km/h. Toisaalta tyypillinen raitiotiekään ei ole kuin 6-8 metriä leveä eli siitä kävelee kyllä yli noin 10 sekunnissa.

Perusväite raitiotien kapasiteetista on sillä tavalla toteen näyttämätön, ettei Karlsruhen esimerkissä kulje 60 vuoroa tunnissa. Lyhin vuoroväli on ehkä minuutin, mutta jokainen vuoroväli ei välttämättä voisi olla minuuttia vaarantamatta järjestelmän häiriötöntä toimintaa. Alhaisempi vuoromäärä tunnissa tuo pelivaraa.

Joka tapauksessa tämän tyyppinen tiheä ajo onnistuu vain rajoitetuilla nopeuksilla jalankulkuympäristössä, joten ilmoitettua kapasiteettia voidaan soveltaa vain tämän tyyppisessä ympäristössä tai ympäristössä, joka perustellusti voitaisiin muuttaa tämän tyyppiseksi. Helsingin ydinkeskustan jalankulkuvyöhyke olisi sopiva, mutta esimerkiksi Lasipalatsilta pohjoiseen on päästävä ajamaan nopeammin eli harvennettava vuoroväliä. Onko tässä kohtaa ja kaikilla muilla ydinkeskustan ulosmenoreiteillä tarjolla yhteensä riittävästi rinnakkaisia reittejä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta tuohon tunnelirakentamisen hiipumiseen Saksassa on toisenlainen selitys.


Kumman arvelet pitävän paikkansa, sinun luulosi vai saksalaisten itsensä kertoman?

Minäkin olin innostunut tunneleista, kun kuulin niistä ja näin niitä rakennettavan 1970-luvulla. 1980-luvun lopulla ja 1990-luvun alussa olin vielä sitä mieltä, että ne olisivat hyvä ratkaisu Helsinkiinkin. Mutta kun perehdyin siihen, mitä Saskassa ja Ranskassa tuohon aikaan tapahtui, ymmärsin olleeni väärässä.




> Karlsruhe on toki pitkään ollut jälkijunassa tunnelirakentamisessa, mutta toki nyt sielläkin parannetaan liikenteen sujumista tunneleilla. Eikös kannattaisi ottaa Karlsruhesta mallia ja alkaa lobata nopeiden ja isojen ratikoiden tunneleita myös Helsinkiin?


Troll, troll, troll...




> Joka tapauksessa tämän tyyppinen tiheä ajo onnistuu vain rajoitetuilla nopeuksilla jalankulkuympäristössä, joten ilmoitettua kapasiteettia voidaan soveltaa vain tämän tyyppisessä ympäristössä tai ympäristössä, joka perustellusti voitaisiin muuttaa tämän tyyppiseksi.


Juuri näin. Ja tämä on raitiotien joustavuuden etu: Useita nopeita keskustaan johtavia linjoja voidaan viedä ydinkeskustaan suppeallekin alueelle ja siten muodostaa hyvin vahva saavutettavuuskeskittymä  jos vain halutaan. Siitä ei ole mitään haittaa, että keskustan kävelyaleella ajetaan 1520 km/h huippunopeudella, koska tärkeintä on kattava pysäkkiverkko ja suuri vuorokapasiteetti, joka sopii alhaiseen nopeuteen. Se, että junat voivat olla eri pituisia on ainoastaan etu, koska se tarkoittaa, että keskustan saavutettavuutta on jaettavissa erilaisiin esikaupunkialueisiin. Tunneliratkaisuilla ja niillä pakollisilla pitkillä junapituuksilla ei palvella joustavasti kuin tiheimmin rakennettuja alueita.




> Perusväite raitiotien kapasiteetista on sillä tavalla toteen näyttämätön, ettei Karlsruhen esimerkissä kulje 60 vuoroa tunnissa. Lyhin vuoroväli on ehkä minuutin, mutta jokainen vuoroväli ei välttämättä voisi olla minuuttia vaarantamatta järjestelmän häiriötöntä toimintaa. Alhaisempi vuoromäärä tunnissa tuo pelivaraa.


Keskustelu alkoi siitä, että joku kielsi lainaamani tiedon raitiotien 22.000 hlö/h kapasiteetista. Kun vertasin sitä siihen, että raitiotiellä voi olla kapasiteettina 27.000 hlö/h osoittaakseni, että 22.000 hlö/h on täysin pätevä tieto, alkoi poru siitä, voiko junan pituus olla 75 metriä ja voiko vuoroväli olla minuutin. En näe mitään järkevää perustelua sille, etteivätkö nämä kaksi asiaa voi esiintyä samanaikaisesti ja vaikka jatkuvastikin. Kun on käytännössä nähnyt minuutin liikennöintiä ymmärtää, ettei siinä ole ratkaisevaa junapituus, vaan nimenomaan vuoroväli. Sillä ei noin 300 metrin vaunujen väliselle etäisyydelle ole ratkaisevaa se, onko mitta täsmälleen 300 vai 275 tai 325.

Netistä löytyy kuvia Kaiserstrassen aikataulunäytöistä, jotka osoittavat, että kuuden minuutin aikana kulkee kuusi vuoroa, ja kahden vaunun junia on enemmän kuin yksi. Paikanpäällä olleena en havainnut kertyvän mitään kadun poikki pyrkivien jalankulkijoiden sumaa. Jalankulku oli samanlaista, oltiin sitten minuutin vuoroväleillä tai harvemmilla. Ja kokemus vaunujen 200300 metrin vuorovälistä oli, ettei se haittaa mitenkään kadulla jalan liikkumista.

Se, ettei 75-metriset junat minuutin välein ole tarpeellinen käytäntö osoittaa vain, että raitiotie on järjestelmänä onnistunut. Siinä on rakenteellista pelivaraa, jota sinäkin Late- juuri arvostit. Onhan huonoa suunittelua, jos joudutaan mitoittamaan heti äärimmilleen. Kuten meillä halutaan tehdä metron kanssa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Vikkelän sorttisia jalankulkijoita. Suomessa liikennevalot mitoitetaan nopeudelle 1,2 m/s eli 4,32 km/h. Reittioppaan peruskävelyvauhti taas on 70 metriä minuutissa eli 4,2 km/h.


Minä kävelen kotoa Lasipalatsille vajaassa 50 minuutissa, ja tuo matka on 5,1 km. Siitä tulee keskinopeudeksi hiukan päälle 6 km/h. Olen ilmeisesti reipas kävelijä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minä kävelen kotoa Lasipalatsille vajaassa 50 minuutissa, ja tuo matka on 5,1 km. Siitä tulee keskinopeudeksi hiukan päälle 6 km/h. Olen ilmeisesti reipas kävelijä.


No tuo on se Reittioppaan 100 m/min -asetusta vastaava. On se toki aika reipas tahti. Itsekin puolijuoksen melkein aina. Sitä en osaa toki sanoa, onko Reittioppaan keskivauhtiin ajateltu mukaan myös satunnaisia hidastuksia.

----------


## iiko

> Toki metro ja Pisara jo parantavat liikenteen toimivuutta Helsingissäkin selvästi, mutta vielä olisi tarve eristettyyn yhteyteen esimerkiksi Töölön metron suuntiin. Meidänkin kannattaa ottaa mallia Saksan kaupunkien monipuolisista tunneliratkaisuista eikä yrittää ahtaa isoja ratikoita keskustan kaduille. 
> 
> Karlsruhe on toki pitkään ollut jälkijunassa tunnelirakentamisessa, mutta toki nyt sielläkin parannetaan liikenteen sujumista tunneleilla. Eikös kannattaisi ottaa Karlsruhesta mallia ja alkaa lobata nopeiden ja isojen ratikoiden tunneleita myös Helsinkiin?


Pisara ei tule parantamaan eikä ratkaisemaan mitään. Minusta se on ylihintainen möykky ja käytännössä pelkkää veronmaksajien rahojen törsäämistä. Ennemmin minä sen Töölön metron rakentaisin, tosin kallis se olisi sekin ratkaisu.

----------


## petteri

> Kumman arvelet pitävän paikkansa, sinun luulosi vai saksalaisten itsensä kertoman?


Vastaus riippunee Saksassakin aika paljon siitä, keneltä kysytään. Samanlaista vääntöä se taitaa olla kuin täälläkin, osa pitää tunneleita erinomaisina, joskin usein aika kalliina vaihtoehtoina ja osa on sitten periaatteellisesti katuratkaisujen kannalla. 

Fundamentaalisissa katuratikkapiireissä lienee Saksassakin olevan erilaisia käsityksiä kuin enemmän S- ja U- bahn järjestelmiä ja tunneleita suosivilla. Saksan kaupungit ovat toki Helsinkiin verrattuna aika lailla erilaisia kun niihin on rakennettu ratoja hyvin pitkän ajan kuluessa. Jo ennen ensimmäistä maailmansotaa oli paljon ratoja.

60-70-luvulla oli vielä Saksassa aikamoinen joukkoliikenteen rakennus- ja uudistusbuumi, kun jokainen kaupunki kuvitteli kasvavansa rajusti. Seurauksena oli oikein hyvä tunneleiden ja eristettyjen ratojen verkko, joka palvelee tänäkin päivänä ja jonka kapasiteetti on vielä riittänyt.

Nythän on niin, että suurin osa Saksan isoista kaupungeista ei ole viime aikoina merkittäväsit kasvanutkaan, vaan väkiluku on jo laajoilla alueilla laskussa. Silloin ei tarvita niin paljon uudisrakentamista kuin esimerkiksi Helsingin seudulla, joka on viimeisen 50 vuoden ajan ollut Euroopan nopeimmin kasvavia isoja kaupunkiseutuja ja jossa raideliikenteen rakentaminen alkoi muuhun Eurooppaan verrattuna ihan jälkijunassa. Nyt pitää Helsingissä siis yhä rakentaa tunneleita ja eristettyjä ratoja, jotka monissa Saksan kaupungeissa valmistuivat pääosin jo 60-70-luvuilla ja joista osa on vieläkin paljon vanhempaa perua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vastaus riippunee Saksassakin aika paljon siitä, keneltä kysytään. Samanlaista vääntöä se taitaa olla kuin täälläkin, osa pitää tunneleita erinomaisina, joskin usein aika kalliina vaihtoehtoina ja osa on sitten periaatteellisesti katuratkaisujen kannalla.


Totta kai saat tehdä tosiasioista omia tulkintojasi. Mutta sanoisinko kivenkovaksi tilastolliseksi äänestykseksi tunneleiden erinomaisuudesta sitä, miten paljon eli vähän tunneleita on tehty sen jälkeen kun ne ymmärrettiin turhiksi, kalliiksi ja huonoiksi ratkaisuiksi. Onhan niitä tehty, en sitä kiellä. Mutta jätänkin sinun kotitehtäväksesi tehdä lista tunnelihankkeista ja niiden rakennusvuosista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Totta kai saat tehdä tosiasioista omia tulkintojasi. Mutta sanoisinko kivenkovaksi tilastolliseksi äänestykseksi tunneleiden erinomaisuudesta sitä, miten paljon eli vähän tunneleita on tehty sen jälkeen kun ne ymmärrettiin turhiksi, kalliiksi ja huonoiksi ratkaisuiksi. Onhan niitä tehty, en sitä kiellä. Mutta jätänkin sinun kotitehtäväksesi tehdä lista tunnelihankkeista ja niiden rakennusvuosista.


Jos tunnelit ja eristetyt radat olisivat turhia ja huonoja kuten sitkeästi väität, kyllähän niiden käytöstä olisi merkittävästi luovuttu. Mutta tuollaisesta kehityskulusta ei nyt ole mitään merkkejä. 

Sen sijaan lähes kaikissa suuremmissa Saksalaisissa kaupungeissa tärkein liikenne on tunneloitu tai eristetty keskustoissa.  Järjestelmien nimet kyllä vaihtelevat. Toki esikaupungeissa on Saksassa myös pikaratikkaratkaisuja kun siellä ei ole niin ahdasta. Mutta vilkkailla alueilla raskaammin kuormitettu linjat on laajamittaisesti tunneloitu tai eristetty, jolloin keskustojen kaduilla ja risteyksissä ei ole pahoja ratikkaruuhkia Karlsruhen ja Helsingin malliin, vaan liikenne on sujuvaa. 

Ei siinä, ettei katuratikoilla olisi hyvin toimivia käyttömahdollisuuksia esikaupungeissa, keskustojen lähiliikenteessä tai pienemmissä kaupungeissa, mutta niiden rajoitteet vilkkailla alueilla olisi ihan hyvä ottaa huomioon. Ratikoihin ei ole kai keksitty sellaista moottoria, joka kulkisi unelmien ja haaveiden voimalla ylittäen kaupunkitodellisuuden.

----------


## hylje

> Jos tunnelit ja eristetyt radat olisivat turhia ja huonoja kuten sitkeästi väität, kyllähän niiden käytöstä olisi merkittävästi luovuttu. Mutta tuollaisesta kehityskulusta ei nyt ole mitään merkkejä.


Tunnelia hylkäämällä ei saada rahoja takaisin. Hylätyt tunnelit ovat järjestään sellaisia, ettei niissä operoimalla saa edes ylläpitokustannuksia katettua. Uskottavin syy vanhojen tunnelien hylkäämiseen nykyään on pakottava tarve laajalle peruskorjaukselle. Perusylläpidetty tunneli tuntuu vain kestävän aika kauan ennen kuin betoni antaa periksi.

Vanha tunneli vastaa parhaimmillaan rakennusaikansa parhaita käytäntöjä. Järkevyyttä tulee mitata ennen kaikkea uusien järjestelmien toteutustavoilla, jotka vastaavat nykyaikaisia hyviä käytäntöjä.

Nykyaikaiset parhaat käytännöt pitää johtaa mahdollisimman tuoreista hyvistä käytännöistä. Ajat muuttuvat, betoni ei.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta tuollaisesta kehityskulusta ei nyt ole mitään merkkejä.


Ludwigshafenissa taisi yksi tunnelinpätkä jäädä aktiivisen verkon ulkopuolelle reilu kolme vuotta sitten.

Uusiakin tunneleita rakennetaan, mutta ei kovin paljon. Kölnin keskustassa on Rhein-joen länsipuolella työn alla etelä - pohjoissuuntainen Stadtbahn-tunneli. Düsseldorfiin valmistui vähän aikaa sitten vastaava tunneliosuus. Nykyään Dortmundissakin kaikki kevyt raideliikenne menee aivan ytimessä maan alla. 

Robert Schwandlin julkaisusarjasta voi hyvin lukea, missä ja milloin rakennettu erilaisia raideyhteyksiä ja linjauksia puhuttaessa mm. saksalaisista joukkoliikennejärjestelmistä. Julkaisuihin voi tutustua esim. täällä.

----------


## late-

> Mutta sanoisinko kivenkovaksi tilastolliseksi äänestykseksi tunneleiden erinomaisuudesta sitä, miten paljon eli vähän tunneleita on tehty sen jälkeen kun ne ymmärrettiin turhiksi, kalliiksi ja huonoiksi ratkaisuiksi.


Tunneleita on kuitenkin rakennettu ja rakennetaan edelleen Saksassa jonkin verran sekä raitioteille että erityisesti S-bahneille. S-bahnithan vastaavat tätä meikäläistä lähijunaliikennettä ja joidenkin tulkintojen mukaan myös metroa. Kaupungin kokokin vaikuttaa ratkaisuihin. Helsingin seutu ei vastaa Saksan suurimpia kaupunkeja, mutta Karlsruhe ja Freiburg ovat turhan pieniä vertailukohtia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunneleita on kuitenkin rakennettu ja rakennetaan edelleen Saksassa jonkin verran sekä raitioteille että erityisesti S-bahneille. S-bahnithan vastaavat tätä meikäläistä lähijunaliikennettä ja joidenkin tulkintojen mukaan myös metroa.


Junien tunnelointi onkin eri asia kuin raitioteiden. Mikään juna ei missään kaupungissa sovi katuverkkoon. Raitioteiden uudet tunneloinnit ovat koko lailla harvinaisia, sekä absoluuttisesti että suhteessa raitioteiden uusrakennuksiin ja laajennuksiin. Voisi sanoa, että ainahan kaikissa asioissa esiintyy niitä, jotka erehtyvät tai tekevät muuten toisin kuin muut. Poikeus vahvistaa säännön, on tapana sanoa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Junien tunnelointi onkin eri asia kuin raitioteiden. Mikään juna ei missään kaupungissa sovi katuverkkoon. Raitioteiden uudet tunneloinnit ovat koko lailla harvinaisia, sekä absoluuttisesti että suhteessa raitioteiden uusrakennuksiin ja laajennuksiin. Voisi sanoa, että ainahan kaikissa asioissa esiintyy niitä, jotka erehtyvät tai tekevät muuten toisin kuin muut. Poikeus vahvistaa säännön, on tapana sanoa.


Jos juna on riittävän pitkä ja sen olisi ajatus vielä liikkuakin ripeästi, ei sillä ole minusta paljonkaan merkitystä, kutsutaanko sitä junaksi vai raitiovaunuksi. Toimivan toteutuksen reunaehdot ovat kuitenkin aika lähellä toisiaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos juna on riittävän pitkä ja sen olisi ajatus vielä liikkuakin ripeästi, ei sillä ole minusta paljonkaan merkitystä, kutsutaanko sitä junaksi vai raitiovaunuksi.


On sillä erittäin suuri merkitys. Raitiovaunu kykenee liikkumaan katuverkossa, juna ei. Tätä asiaa ei muuta se, että jossain on junaratoja kaduilla. Kadun voi rakentaa junaradan mukaiseksi, mutta ei päinvastoin.

Meillä Suomessa tämä on nyt semantiikkaa, mutta ei täälläkään loputtomiin. EU tulee päättämään joukkoliikennelainsäädännöstä, jossa raitiovaunu määritellään lain tasolla kuten nyt Saksassa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Junien tunnelointi onkin eri asia kuin raitioteiden.


Tunneleiden tarpeesta koko järjestelmän tasolla keskusteltaessa kyse on kuitenkin samasta asiasta. Esimerkiksi Zürichin raitioteillä ei ole keskustassa tunneleita, mutta junilla on. Zürichiä ei siis voi käyttää esimerkkinä siitä, että Helsinki pärjäisi pelkillä pintaratikoilla ilman mitään maanalaista liikennettä, koska kokonaisratkaisu sisältää merkittäviä tunneliosuuksia.

----------


## Albert

> Mikään juna ei missään kaupungissa sovi katuverkkoon. 
> Antero


*Bad Doberan* - Kühlungsborn. Edellinen on kaupunki  :Wink: . Wiki

----------


## Dakkus

> *Bad Doberan* - Kühlungsborn. Edellinen on kaupunki . Wiki


Slovakiastakin löytyy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JNvJUAHUZ8
Ja Kroatiasta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HueC-...eature=related
Jälkimmäisen videon oikealla puolella olikin sitten läjä linkkejä jenkkiläisiin videoihin, joita on sieltä sun täältä. Aivan mahdottoman kätevää tuo liikenne ei ole, mutta mahdollista kyllä  :Smile: 
Ainiin, ja sitten on vielä Helsinki: http://vaunut.org/kuva/29423 ja http://vaunut.org/kuva/33547?s=1  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Slovakiastakin löytyy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JNvJUAHUZ8...


Onnistuuko kukaan bongaamaan kuvauspaikan Googlen kartalta?

Mutta. Enhän minä sanonut, ettei junat voi liikkua kaduilla, jos katu tehdän junan raiteen mukaan. Ai niin, tämä oli tosikkomaisuutta.  :Sad: 




> Tunneleiden tarpeesta koko järjestelmän tasolla keskusteltaessa kyse on kuitenkin samasta asiasta. Esimerkiksi Zürichin raitioteillä ei ole keskustassa tunneleita, mutta junilla on. Zürichiä ei siis voi käyttää esimerkkinä siitä, että Helsinki pärjäisi pelkillä pintaratikoilla ilman mitään maanalaista liikennettä, koska kokonaisratkaisu sisältää merkittäviä tunneliosuuksia.


Minusta tämä menee nyt jo aika lailla aiheen ohi, kun pohditaan raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista. Taitaa täällä foorumilla olla jokin vanha tunneliketjukin...

Mutta jos pohditaan järjestelmätasoa, silloin voidaan pohtia myös eri liikennemuotojen tarpeellisuutta ylipäätään. Juna tarvitsee tietenkin tunnelin, jos se tuodaan valmiisen korttelikaupunkiin. Mutta järjestelmätasolla voidaan todeta, että emme ota junaa, koska se tarvitsee tunnelin. Ei tarvita tunnelia, kun otetaan duoratikka.

Karlsruhen ja muutaman muun kaupungin ratkaisu on ollut nimenomaan ratikka junan sijasta. Koska ratikalla päästään rautatieasemalta ruutukaavan sisälle ilman tunneleita. Karlsruhessa ei tietääkseni 1980-luvulla pohdittu tunneleita, vaan yksinkertaisesti ratkaisua siihen, että rautatieasema on kaukana kaupallisesta keskustasta, ja junan käyttäjät haluttiin saada Kaiserstrassen alueelle. Eikä Karlsruhe edelleenkään tarvitse tunnelia, vaan syyt sen tekemiseen ovat poliittiset tai jotkut muut.

Helsingin kohdalla ei tarvita esimerkkiä Zürichistä tai muualtakaan siihen, ovatko tunnelit täällä tarpeen vai ei. Autopuolueen mielestä tunnelit ovat tarpeen niin joukkoliikenteelle kuin autoillekin, koska nykyinen rakennuskorkeus on niin suuri, ettei katuverkon kapasiteetti riitä täydelliseen autoiluun edes silloin, kun ratikat hävitetään ja bussiliikenne keskustaan on lakkautettu. Mutta rakennuskorkeus ei ole niin suuri, etteikö kaikki liikenne olisi mahdollista hoitaa katutason ratikoilla. Mikään tunneli ei ole tarpeen, sillä katuverkossa on kapasiteettia sille raitioliikenteen määrälle, joka voi hoitaa kaiken niemelle tulevan henkilöliikenteen.

Tämä asia on viime kädessä pelkkää matematiikkaa matkatuotoksilla ja kerrosalan määrillä. Korttelin aiheuttama liikenteen määrä riippuu korttelin kerrosalasta, ja kerrosala rakennuksen korkeudesta. NYC:in WTC:llä oli oma metroasema, koska muutamassa rakennuksessa oli luokkaa 20.000 työpaikkaa. Ei meillä ole sellaisia kerrosmääriä, joten yksi ratikkapysäkki riittää muutamalle korttelille.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:22 ----------




> Onnistuuko kukaan bongaamaan kuvauspaikan Googlen kartalta?


Minä onnistuin! Kyse on teollisuusraiteesta, joka on keskellä katuja nimeltä Porici ja Baureova. Tässä linkki Googlen karttakuvaan: http://maps.google.fi/maps?q=Brno,+T...i=transit_comp

Antero

----------


## hezec

> Onnistuuko kukaan bongaamaan kuvauspaikan Googlen kartalta?


Tässä, kamera aluksi itään päin. Mutta tämäkin taitaa mennä hieman ohi aiheen.  :Tongue: 

edit: No voi pahuksen Antero. Suorastaan törkeää vastata omaan kysymykseensä sen jälkeen, kun toinen avaa vastaussivun!

----------


## Antero Alku

> No voi pahuksen Antero. Suorastaan törkeää vastata omaan kysymykseensä sen jälkeen, kun toinen avaa vastaussivun!


Anteeksi, ei ollut tarkoitus pilata iloa. En vain malttanut olla selaamatta Brnon karttaa vielä vähän lisää, ja löytyihän se sieltä. Mutta sinä linkkasitkin jännän kohdan, sillä linkkisi avaaman näkymän oikean puolen risteyksessä on tämän kadulla olevan teollisuusraiteen ja raitiotien yhdysraide.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Helsingin kohdalla ei tarvita esimerkkiä Zürichistä tai muualtakaan siihen, ovatko tunnelit täällä tarpeen vai ei. Autopuolueen mielestä tunnelit ovat tarpeen niin joukkoliikenteelle kuin autoillekin, koska nykyinen rakennuskorkeus on niin suuri, ettei katuverkon kapasiteetti riitä täydelliseen autoiluun edes silloin, kun ratikat hävitetään ja bussiliikenne keskustaan on lakkautettu. Mutta rakennuskorkeus ei ole niin suuri, etteikö kaikki liikenne olisi mahdollista hoitaa katutason ratikoilla. Mikään tunneli ei ole tarpeen, sillä katuverkossa on kapasiteettia sille raitioliikenteen määrälle, joka voi hoitaa kaiken niemelle tulevan henkilöliikenteen.


Kyllä Helsingin keskeisimmän kantakaupungin rakennustiheys on kansainvälisestikin arvioituna korkea ja se sijaitsee maantieteellisesti vaikealla alueella, siitä syystä liikenteen järjestäminen ilman tunneleita ei oikein onnistu kuin kaupunkiliikenneunelmissa. Sama on tilanne suuressa osassa isompia kaupunkeja, vaikka moni vähän Helsinkiä isompikin ympyrämäiselle alueelle levinnyt kaupunki on liikenteellisesti helpompi. Helsingin vaikea maantiede nimittäin pidentää kuljettavia etäisyyksiä ja tekee osasta katu- ja tieverkkoa ahtaan. Siksi Helsinkiin kannattaa rakentaa tunneleita tai muita eristettyjä ratoja.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kyllä Helsingin keskeisimmän kantakaupungin rakennustiheys on kansainvälisestikin arvioituna korkea ja se sijaitsee maantieteellisesti vaikealla alueella, siitä syystä liikenteen järjestäminen ilman tunneleita ei oikein onnistu kuin kaupunkiliikenneunelmissa.


Eihän ole, Helsingin kantakaupunki on tasan samaa rakennustiheyttä, kuin kaikki muukin Euroopassa sotia edeltäneellä ajalla rakennettu korttelikaupunki. Kaiken järjen mukaan tasan samat ratkaisut toimivat siellä, kuin muuallakin. Tulo niemellä kyllä tapahtuu muutaman helposti sumppuuntuvan tien kautta ja se on oikea ongelma. Mutta se ei todellakaan perustele keskustan tunnelointia, se perusteelee eristettyjä ratkaisuja keskustasta ulos. Kuten nyt vaikka raitiotiesiltaa Laajasaloon... Eli omat sillat ja väylät vesistöjen yli ja eristetyt radat pohjoiseen, missä ne sopivat kyllä leveiden pääteiden keskelle tai reunalle, mutta on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi tunnelia tarvittaisiin itse kaupungissa. muutaman autoväylän ylitys/alitus eritasossa saattaa olla tarpeen keskustaan tullessa, mutta itse keskustassa tällaisia autoteitä ei oikeastaan kuuluisi olla.

----------


## petteri

> Eihän ole, Helsingin kantakaupunki on tasan samaa rakennustiheyttä, kuin kaikki muukin Euroopassa sotia edeltäneellä ajalla rakennettu korttelikaupunki. Kaiken järjen mukaan tasan samat ratkaisut toimivat siellä, kuin muuallakin.


Kyllä Helsingin kantakaupunki on aika lailla tuollaista rakennustiheyttä, kylläkin ehkä vielä vähän tiheämmästä päästä. Pienenä lisämausteena tuohon voi lisätä, että heti sodan jälkeen Kallion alue Torkkelinmäen ja Harjun nurkilla oli ainakin yksi maailman tiheimmin asutuista kaupunginosista, jonkin väitteen mukaan jopa maailman tiheimmin asuttu. Toki asumisväljyys on tuon jälkeen kasvnut paljon, mutta yhä mm. Kallio, Punavuori, Kamppi,Ullanlinna Alppila ja Töölö ovat tiheästi rakennettuja ihan millä vaan mitta puulla. Vaikka rakennukset eivät ole kauhean korkeita, katua on toisaalta vähän. 

Helsingin erityispiirre on se, että kaupungissa on aika vähän katutilaa ja leveitä pääkatuja erityisesti. Keskustan katuverkko on nimittäin suunniteltu todella paljon pienemmällä kaupungille kuin esimerkiksi Pariisin bulevardit,  Moskovan valtakadut tai Berliinin pääkadut. Aika monessa muussakin Saksan isommassa kaupungissa on rakennettu vähän Berliinimallin bulevardeja moneen suuntaan, kun paikalliset ruhtinaat ja porvarit kilpailivat naapureiden kanssa. 

Helsinki on vähän erityistapaus, sen jälkeen kun pääkadut linjattiin, Helsinki on kasvanut aika lähellä Euroopan ennätysvauhtia, mutta kantakaupungin kadut ovat entisellään, rakennettu ehkä 100 000 asukkaan hevoskärrikaupungille. Kun vielä huomioidaan vaikea maantiede, Helsingin liikenne vaatii usein aika järeitäkin ratkaisuja.

Yleensä tiheissä eurooppalaisissa korttelikaupungeissa on nopeampi raideliikenne tunneloitu tai eristetty omille radoilleen. Tuollaiset ratkaisut toimivat oikein hyvin myös Helsingissä ja niitä kannattaa laajentaa. Sitten kun päästään ulos tiheimmin rakennetuilta alueilta, toki pikaratikka voi toimia  varsin nopeana myös katutasossa.

----------


## Albert

> Mutta. Enhän minä sanonut, ettei junat voi liikkua kaduilla, jos katu tehdän junan raiteen mukaan. Ai niin, tämä oli tosikkomaisuutta. 
> Antero


Minä vain ajattelin tuota Bad Doberan - Kühlungsbornia vain pikku kevennyksenä ketjuun. No ei onnistunut, ja turha viesti. Anteeksi!

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... heti sodan jälkeen Kallion alue Torkkelinmäen ja Harjun nurkilla oli ainakin yksi maailman tiheimmin asutuista kaupunginosista, jonkin väitteen mukaan jopa maailman tiheimmin asuttu. ... Keskustan katuverkko on nimittäin suunniteltu todella paljon pienemmällä kaupungille kuin esimerkiksi Pariisin bulevardit,  Moskovan valtakadut tai Berliinin pääkadut.


Ja taas. Helsingissä pitää olla tunneleita, koska niitä on 510 kertaa suuremmissakin kaupungeissa. Mutta kun Helsinki ei ole 510 kertaa suurempi kuin on, eikä täällä ole pilvenpiirtäjien täyttämää keskustaa. Ei edes ensimmäistä pilvenpiirtäjää.

Sinulla Petteri menee jälleen omat unelmat, mielikuvat ja todellisuus täydellisesti sekaisin. Suollat verbaaliakrobatiaa ilman mitään kiinnekohtaa todellisuuteen: Helsinki on maailman tiheimmin asuttu kaupunki!

Sinulta puuttuu suhteellisuudentaju. Jos 3-kerroksisen ruutukaavakaupugin liikenteen voi hoitaa henkilöutoilla, 8-kerroksiseen kaupunkiin ei tarvita 20 kertaa tehokkaampaa liikennevälinettä.

Ehkä et tiedä sitä, että 3-kerroksisen ruutukaavan voi hoitaa henkilöautoilla, mutta se nyt vaan sattuu olemaan niin juuri Helsingissä. Henkilöautot hoitavat karkeasti kolmanneksen kantakaupungin henkilöliikenteestä, mikä vastaa suunnilleen sitä, että rakennuskanta olisi 3-kerroksista. Kun nyt rakennukset ovat korkeampia, pitää järjestää 3-kertainen henkilöliikenteen kapasiteetti. Se voidaan hoitaa mennen tullen raitiovaunuilla ja maan pinnassa, ilman ensimmäistäkään tunnelia.

Katuala riittää mainiosti, koska ratikka on yli 10 kertaa niin tehokas kuin auto. Ja kun autot nyt ruuhkautuvat ja ovat hitaita, ja niitä pitää pysäköidä luoliin, joista on pitkät kävelymatkat, ratikka pinnassa on autoja nopeampi. Ne eivät ruuhkaudu, koska ne käyttävät vain kolmanneksen maksimimäärästään. Ja pysäkkejä on enemmän kuin parkkiluolia, joten kävelymatkat ovat lyhyitä.

Tunneleita tai ilmaratoja tarvitaan, kun rakennuskanta on reilusti korkeampi kuin Helsingissä, koska silloin katutila ei riitä edes tehokkaimmalla katutilan käyttötavalla eli raitiovaunulla. Mutta kuten yleisesti hyvin tiedetään, tunnelit vain täydentävät kokonaisjärjestelmää. Tunneleita kun ei ole mahdollista rakentaa yhtä tiheästi kuin katuverkkoa. Aina välttämätön perusliikennemuoto siis on katutason liikenne, jota tunnelit täydentävät siten kuin pystyvät.




> Minä vain ajattelin tuota Bad Doberan - Kühlungsbornia vain pikku kevennyksenä ketjuun.


Sehän olikin hauska esimerkki, joka lisäksi poiki haasteen etsiä katurautatie Brnosta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Sinulla Petteri menee jälleen omat unelmat, mielikuvat ja todellisuus täydellisesti sekaisin. Suollat verbaaliakrobatiaa ilman mitään kiinnekohtaa todellisuuteen: Helsinki on maailman tiheimmin asuttu kaupunki!


Mielikuvituksesi taitaa taas vähän laukata. Kun kerran hyökkäät ajatuksiani vastaan täyslaidallisella, olisi ihan mukava, etteivät lainauksesi teksteistäni harhautuisi mielessäsi noin paljon. Missäköhän on viestissäni väitetty Helsingin olevan maailman tiheimmin asuttu kaupunki?

Perustuukohan muukin osa viestistäsi yhtä tukevasti todellisuuteen kuin yllä lainattu teksti? Vähän sekavalta tuo vuodatuksesi ainakin minusta vaikuttaa.

----------


## hylje

> Mielikuvituksesi taitaa taas vähän laukata. Kun kerran hyökkäät ajatuksiani vastaan täyslaidallisella, olisi ihan mukava, etteivät lainauksesi teksteistäni harhautuisi mielessäsi noin paljon. Missäköhän on viestissäni väitetty Helsingin olevan maailman tiheimmin asuttu kaupunki?
> 
> Perustuukohan muukin osa viestistäsi yhtä tukevasti todellisuuteen kuin yllä lainattu teksti? Vähän sekavalta tuo vuodatus ainakin minusta vaikuttaa.


Jos perustelisit vastaväitteillä etkä argumenttivirheellä? "Maailman tihein kaupunki" menee tuosta vaan retorisena liioitteluna tämän jälkeen:




> Kyllä Helsingin kantakaupunki on aika lailla tuollaista rakennustiheyttä, kylläkin ehkä vielä vähän tiheämmästä päästä. Pienenä lisämausteena tuohon voi lisätä, että heti sodan jälkeen Kallion alue Torkkelinmäen ja Harjun nurkilla oli ainakin yksi maailman tiheimmin asutuista kaupunginosista, jonkin väitteen mukaan jopa maailman tiheimmin asuttu.


Mielenterveyteen vetoaminen on varsin painava syytös, joka ei kuulu tähän keskusteluun. Jos soittaisit vaikka sosiaalipalveluihin ja ilmiantaisit mahdollisen potilaan sinne, etkä heittelisi väitettä nimettömästi foorumille?

----------


## petteri

> Mielenterveyteen vetoaminen on varsin painava syytös, joka ei kuulu tähän keskusteluun. Jos soittaisit vaikka sosiaalipalveluihin ja ilmiantaisit mahdollisen potilaan sinne, etkä heittelisi väitettä nimettömästi foorumille?


No, jos haluat lukea jotkut väitteet tuon luonteisiksi, mihin ei minusta ole syytä, ei niitä minusta ole ainakaan yksipuolisesti heitelty. Sitä saa mitä tilaa.




> Sinulla Petteri menee jälleen omat unelmat, mielikuvat ja todellisuus täydellisesti sekaisin. Suollat verbaaliakrobatiaa ilman mitään kiinnekohtaa todellisuuteen: Helsinki on maailman tiheimmin asuttu kaupunki!





> Mielikuvituksesi taitaa taas vähän laukata. Kun kerran hyökkäät ajatuksiani vastaan täyslaidallisella, olisi ihan mukava, etteivät lainauksesi teksteistäni harhautuisi mielessäsi noin paljon. Missäköhän on viestissäni väitetty Helsingin olevan maailman tiheimmin asuttu kaupunki?
> 
> Perustuukohan muukin osa viestistäsi yhtä tukevasti todellisuuteen kuin yllä lainattu teksti? Vähän sekavalta tuo vuodatuksesi ainakin minusta vaikuttaa.

----------


## hylje

> No, jos haluat lukea jotkut väitteet tuon luonteisiksi, mihin ei minusta ole syytä, ei niitä minusta ole ainakaan yksipuolisesti heitelty. Sitä saa mitä tilaa.


Niin, tein virheen kun mainitsin asiasta. Mutta niitä vastaväitteitä? Keskustelu uralleen.

----------


## petteri

Tässä ketjussa taitaa tosiaan olla muutamia ylilyöntejä minunkin osaltani, pahoittelen niitä. Jotta tämä foorumi ei ala kokonaan vaikuttaa avohoitopotilaiden keskustelupalstalta, ainakin minä pidän nyt juuri tästä ylikuumentuneesta ketjusta pienen breikin.   :Wink: 

Mutta toki tähän mielenkiintoiseen aiheeseen varmaan palaan uudestaan, kunhan pää taas selvenee.  :Wink:

----------


## Kani

> Tässä ketjussa taitaa tosiaan olla muutamia ylilyöntejä minunkin osaltani, pahoittelen niitä. Jotta tämä foorumi ei ala kokonaan vaikuttaa avohoitopotilaiden keskustelupalstalta, ainakin minä pidän nyt juuri tästä ylikuumentuneesta ketjusta pienen breikin.  
> 
> Mutta toki tähän mielenkiintoiseen aiheeseen varmaan palaan uudestaan, kunhan pää taas selvenee.


Eli pyydettyjä argumentteja ei löytynyt.

----------


## hezec

> Jos 3-kerroksisen ruutukaavakaupugin liikenteen voi hoitaa henkilöutoilla, 8-kerroksiseen kaupunkiin ei tarvita 20 kertaa tehokkaampaa liikennevälinettä.


Tartuin tähän argumenttiin kertaalleen ennen kuin olin pari päivää poissa ja ketju oli pidentynyt sivukaupalla, ja teen sen vielä toistekin. Sovitaan, että ratikkakaistan kapasiteetti on mainitsemasi 27 000 hlö/h. Tämä on kuitenkin ääritapaus, joka ei käytännössä juuri toteudu (koska sen ei tarvitse), joten vertailukohdaksi pitäisi ottaa toinen ääritapaus.

Indonesian pääkaupungissa Jakartassa on tieosuuksia, joilla saa ruuhka-aikaan tuntuvat sakot, jos autossa ei ole ainakin kolme ihmistä.* Henkilöautoon mahtuu viisi ihmistä ja minibussiin/pakettiautoon useampi, joten voidaan varmaan olettaa auton matkustajakapasiteetiksi 5. Täyteen tungettuna kaistalle mahtuu noin 2000 ajoneuvoa tunnissa. Kapasiteetti siis noin 10 000 hlö/h. Suhdeluku 2,7; pyöristetään kolmeen.

Ehkä hyödyllisempää on kuitenkin käyttää Helsingin todellisia lukuja. Ylioppilastalon ohi kulkee Reittioppaan mukaan enimmillään 52 vuoroa tunnissa  kolmella raiteella, mutta menköön. Raitio.orgin mukaan Helsingin suurikapasiteettisimpia ratikoita ovat välipalavaunut, joissa on 169 matkustajapaikkaa. 52 * 169 = 8788. Pelkillä Varioilla (~130 paikkaa) luku taas olisi alle 7000. Stetson-menetelmällä keskiarvo 7500 hlö/h. Autokaistan kapasiteetista käytetään täällä käsittääkseni yleensä lukua 1500 ajoneuvoa tunnissa, ja keskimääräinen matkustajaluku on masentavasti luokkaa 1,2-1,3. Eli noin 1800 hlö/h. Suhdeluku reilu 4, pyöristetään ratikoiden hyväksi viiteen. 

27000 / 1800 = 15. Näiden lukujen esiintyminen samanaikaisesti on ehkä mahdollista Frankfurtin keskustassa, mutta ei siitä oikein yleiseksi esimerkiksi ole. "20-kertainen kapasiteetti" menee siis aika puhtaasti sinne propagandan (vai sarkasmin?) puolelle, ja 10-kertainenkin on vähän niin ja näin.

Tietysti näistä luvuista näkee toisenkin, olennaisemman asian: Helsingin raitioteiden kapasiteetti olisi mahdollista helposti kaksin- tai kolminkertaistaa ihan kaduilla pysyen. Itse argumentti toimii liioittelemattakin.

* Tästä on seurannut, että yritteliäät nuoret miehet tarjoutuvat maksua vastaan lisämatkustajiksi. Pointti on kuitenkin se, että jos ruuhkat ovat tarpeeksi pahat, on poliittisesti mahdollista yrittää tehostaa merkittävästi yksityisautoilua jopa valtaväylillä.

(Ja mitä tulee Brnon katuraiteeseen, edellisen viestini edit olisi ehkä kaivannut hymiötä itse viestiä enemmän. Lisätään tähän:  :Tongue: )

----------


## tlajunen

Tulkitsin, että Alku tarkoitti 20-kertaisella kapasiteetilla raskasta raideliikennettä, ei raitiovaunuja. Mielestäni Alku siis yritti alleviivata, ettei 8-kerroksinen ruutukaavakaupunki tarvitse raskasta raideliikennettä, vaan raitiovaunullakin pärjätään.

----------


## hezec

> Tulkitsin, että Alku tarkoitti 20-kertaisella kapasiteetilla raskasta raideliikennettä, ei raitiovaunuja. Mielestäni Alku siis yritti alleviivata, ettei 8-kerroksinen ruutukaavakaupunki tarvitse raskasta raideliikennettä, vaan raitiovaunullakin pärjätään.


Saatat hyvinkin olla oikeassa, nyt kun katson asiaa uudestaan yön jälkeen. Mutta jos noista laskuista nyt jotain irtoaisi... (Ja vaikka ymmärränkin, miksi viestien muokkausmahdollisuus poistuu lyhyen ajan kuluttua, joskus siitä olisi iloa.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulkitsin, että Alku tarkoitti 20-kertaisella kapasiteetilla raskasta raideliikennettä, ei raitiovaunuja. Mielestäni Alku siis yritti alleviivata, ettei 8-kerroksinen ruutukaavakaupunki tarvitse raskasta raideliikennettä, vaan raitiovaunullakin pärjätään.


Joo, juuri näin. Avaan nyt tunnin liikennemäärät tähän:
Autot: 1500 autoa, 1,3 hlö/auto = 2000
Ratikat: 60 ratikkavuoroa, 60 metrin junapituus = 10 x autot = 20.000
Metro: 35 junaa, 1200 hlö/juna = 20 x autot = 40.000

Ja tapaus Helsingin keskusta:
Autolla tulijat 32.000 / 3 tuntia
Joukkoliikenteellä tulijat 92.000 / 3 tuntia
Autoissa tulevien osuus 26 %.

Kun ratikka = 10 x auto, ratikat voivat tuoda autokaistoilla 320.000. Mutta tarve on 124.000, joka on 39 % ratikan maksimista. Se on siis vaatimus, että ratikalla pitää olla 7750 hlö/h kapasiteetti radallaan. Mitä tästä tulee?

HKL:n välipalavaunu 169 hlö, 46 vuoroa/h = 1,3 min vuoroväli.
Citadis 402, pituus 44 m, 302 hlö, 26 vuoroa/h = 2,3 min vuoroväli.
Combino+ Budapest, pituus 54 m, 380 hlö, 20 vuoroa/h = 3 min vuoroväli.
BOStrab maksimi, pituus 75 m, 450 hlö, 17 vuoroa/h = 4 min vuoroväli.

Edellä kapasiteeti valmistajien esitteistä, BOStrab-junan kohdalla laskettu tilastoarvolla 6 hlö/metri.

Edellä kuvattu siis tarkoittaa, että jos jokaisella Helsingin keskustaan tulevalla autokaistalla olisi autojen sijasta ratikan raide, mikä olisi sillä raiteella tarvittava raitiovaunujen vuoroväli. Jos edellä lueteltuja vaunumalleja pohditaan, niin Hesassa käytännössä toteutuu välipalavaunujen ajo tuolla vuoromäärällä. Pariisissa ajetaan T3:a Citadis 402:lla ja Budapestissä sisempää kehäkatua Combino+:lla. Minulla ei tässä ole vuorovälejä käsillä, mutta T3:n vuorokauden matkamäärä on 100.000. Kolme kappaletta T3-linjoja hoitaa suunnilleen sen liikenteen, mikä Helsingin niemelle tulee. Ilman tunneleita.

Joukkoliikenteen vihaajat yrittävät silloin tällöin todistella autoilun erinomaisuutta autojen käyttämättömän kapasiteetin avulla, kuten taannoin Moottori-lehden surullisenkuuluisassa jutussa. Helsingin oloista on tehty myös tutkimus siitä, miten autojen tyhjiä paikkoja voitaisiin käyttää hyödyksi. (En nyt löydä sitä.) Tulos oli, ettei oikein onnistu. Perimmältään siksi, että ihmiset eivät elä 5 henkilön ryhmissä siten, että he lähtevät samasta parkkiruudusta ja ovat matkalla samaan parkkiruutuun. Lisäksi tulee ongelma siitä, kuka on vatuussa onnettomuuksissa, jos julkisen palvelun välityksellä ohjataan ihmisiä ventovieraaseen kyytiin.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Joukkoliikenteen vihaajat yrittävät silloin tällöin todistella autoilun erinomaisuutta autojen käyttämättömän kapasiteetin avulla, kuten taannoin Moottori-lehden surullisenkuuluisassa jutussa. Helsingin oloista on tehty myös tutkimus siitä, miten autojen tyhjiä paikkoja voitaisiin käyttää hyödyksi. (En nyt löydä sitä.) Tulos oli, ettei oikein onnistu. Perimmältään siksi, että ihmiset eivät elä 5 henkilön ryhmissä siten, että he lähtevät samasta parkkiruudusta ja ovat matkalla samaan parkkiruutuun. Lisäksi tulee ongelma siitä, kuka on vatuussa onnettomuuksissa, jos julkisen palvelun välityksellä ohjataan ihmisiä ventovieraaseen kyytiin.


Tämäntapaiset esitykset kertovat siitä, että eri liikennemuotojen toimintaedellytyksiä ei ymmäretä. Tuon tapaiset kimppakyydit tuhoavat henkilöauton suurimman edun: erittäin suuren joustavuuden reitinvalinnassa. Tosin kuulemma jenkkilässä on on alkanut moottoriteiden kimppakyytikaistojen myötä yleistyä käytäntö, missä ihmiset alkavat kerääntyä ramppien luokse liftaamaan. Tosin tämä lähinnä muistuttaa, että viime kädessä liikennemuoto ja kulkuneuvot ovat kaksi eri asiaa: myös henkilöautoa voi käyttää joukkoliikennevälineenä  :Smile: 

Kuulin muuten, että olet tulossa ensi tiistaina puhumaan meidän koululle joukkoliikennekurssille. Tervetuloa, meillä on kurssilla sellainen kymmenen hengen porukka ja analyyttisempikin juttu menee kyllä, ei tartte pelkkiä kuvia näyttää  :Smile:  Toistaiseksi meille on käynyt puhumassa ihmiset, jotka tällä hetkellä suunnittelevat joukkoliikennettä, mikä on tietenkin oikein hyvä, mutta sun esitys varmasti monipuolistaa kuvaa.

----------


## petteri

> Jos edellä lueteltuja vaunumalleja pohditaan, niin Hesassa käytännössä toteutuu välipalavaunujen ajo tuolla vuoromäärällä. Pariisissa ajetaan T3:a Citadis 402:lla ja Budapestissä sisempää kehäkatua Combino+:lla. Minulla ei tässä ole vuorovälejä käsillä, mutta T3:n vuorokauden matkamäärä on 100.000. Kolme kappaletta T3-linjoja hoitaa suunnilleen sen liikenteen, mikä Helsingin niemelle tulee. Ilman tunneleita.


En millään malta olla kommentoimatta, kun täällä viitataan näin hyvään esimerkkiin nykyaikaisten raitioteiden ominaisuuksista. 

Olen käynyt katsomassa Pariisin T3:sta,  T3 kulkee Pariisissa suunnilleen Mäkelänkadun tyyppisessä ympäristössä, sen pituus on 8 kilometria ja sillä on noin 30 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa. Oikein hyvin rakennettu raitiotie muuten. Hyvää ranskalaista joukkoliikennettä, josta voi hyvin ottaa mallia.

Tuosta voi tosiaan pelkkiin lukuihin tuijottamalla tehdä johtopäätöksen, että tuohan on melkein kuin Helsingin metro, jolla on noin 58 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa ja jonka pituus on 21 km, mutta tuo on aikamoinen virhepäätelmä. Pariisin T3 on nimittäin luonteeltaan lähinnä liityntäratikka, jolla tehdään Pariisissa hyvin paljon lyhyitä liityntämatkoja ja sillä ei ole kovin selkeää ruuhkasuuntaa, kun taas Helsingin metrossa suuri osa matkustajista on matkalla Kulosaaren sillalla ja linjalla on voimakas ruuhkasuunta. Samanlainen ilmiö on myös Helsingin kaupunkiradoilla ja bussilinjoilla, keskimatkat ovat aika pitkiä ja huippukuorma on lähellä keskustaa sekä ruuhka on aamulla keskustaan ja illalla ulos.

Lopputuloksena T3:n huippukuormitus on minun arvioni mukaan ehkä 30-40 % Helsingin metron huippukuormituksesta. Järjestelmät pitää toki mitoittaa huippukuorman mukaan, joten ehkä sitten 6-8 T3:sta sitten riittäisi teoriassa hoitamaan koko Helsingin niemen liikenteen (metro, kaupunkiratajunat, ratikat ja bussit.), kun suuntia kuitenkin sen verran. Liityntää toki tuolloinkin tarvittaisiin.

Ranskassa rakennetaan hyvin toimivia raitioteitä ja siellä yhdelle Mäkelänkadun tapaiselle kadulla laitetaan yksi T3, eikä ruuhkauteta katuja. Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie ovat kyllä vähän T3:n liikenneympäristöä vaikeampia, mutta varmaan niillekin kummallekin tuollainen keskustaan tuleva linja mahtuisi, kunhan vaan ensin siirretään nykyiset ratikat muualle. Kaksi T3 tyylistä linjaa mahtuu siis ranskalaisen mallin mukaan ydinkeskustaan (Kaivokatu - Mannerheimintie risteys) johtavaan katuverkkoon. Mutta mihin mahtuvat ne loput 4-6? Ja aikamoinen bussiralli toki tarvitaan noiden uusien ratikoiden tieltä poistettavia nykyisiä ratikoita korvaamaan.

Minusta vähän vaikuttaa, että jos käytetään Pariisin T3:ta suunnittelun peruslähtökohtana eikä luotetaan vain unelmiin, ei Helsingin niemen liikenne kadulla ihan niin vaan kulje.

Ai niin melkein unohdin, T3:n linjanopeus on muuten 19 km/h ja sen olen ihan itse kellottanut.  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Pariisin T3 on nimittäin luonteeltaan lähinnä liityntäratikka, jolla tehdään Pariisissa hyvin paljon lyhyitä liityntämatkoja, kun taas Helsingin metrossa suuri osa matkustajista on matkalla Kulosaaren sillalla. Samanlainen ilmiö on myös Helsingin kaupunkiradoilla ja bussilinjoilla, keskimatkat ovat aika pitkiä ja huippukuorma on lähellä keskustaa.
> 
> Lopputuloksena T3:n huippukuormitus on arviolta 25-30 % Helsingin metron huippukuormituksesta. Järjestelmät pitää toki mitoittaa huippukuorman mukaan, joten ehkä sitten 7-10 T3:sta sitten riittäisi hoitamaan koko Helsingin niemen liikenteen (metro, kaupunkiratajunat, ratikat ja bussit.).


T3:n vuoroväli ruuhkassa on 4 min sikäli kun pystyin kurantin tiedon löytämään (saa korjata). Tästä tulis 15 vuoroa tunnissa ja tuolla Anteron ilmoittamalla 302 matkustajan Citadis-kuormalla kapasiteetiksi 4530 pphpd. Jos usein mainittu Kulosaaren sillan mitoittava numero on 10500 pphpd, T3:n prosentiksi siitä tulee 43 %, ja siinä Citadis on täpötäynnä. Pitempiä ratikoita tietysti on. 450 matkustajan vaunulla ja samalla vuorovälillä tulee 6750 pphpd ja 64 % Kulosaaresta.

----------


## petteri

> T3:n vuoroväli ruuhkassa on 4 min sikäli kun pystyin kurantin tiedon löytämään (saa korjata). Tästä tulis 15 vuoroa tunnissa ja tuolla Anteron ilmoittamalla 302 matkustajan Citadis-kuormalla kapasiteetiksi 4530 pphpd. Jos usein mainittu Kulosaaren sillan mitoittava numero on 10500 pphpd, T3:n prosentiksi siitä tulee 43 %, ja siinä Citadis on täpötäynnä. Pitempiä ratikoita tietysti on. 450 matkustajan vaunulla ja samalla vuorovälillä tulee 6750 pphpd ja 64 % Kulosaaresta.


Onkohan tuossa kyse ihan samasta kapasiteetista? Kolmen M100:n junassa(3*45 m) on ilmeisesti 861 paikkaa(maksimikapasiteetti), joten Kulosaaren sillalla kulkee ruuhkassa 12915 paikkaa tunnissa, jos Pariisin 45 metrin Citadis 402:ssa on 302 paikkaa(maksimikapasiteetti), saadaan siis kulkemaan tuo 4530 paikkaa tunnissa. 

No 35 % tulisi tuosta, ei minusta aamuruuhkametrossa Kulosaaren sillalla paljon ylimääräistä tilaa ole. Toki aina voidaan ahtaa enemmänkin, jos halutaan välttämättä huonontaa matkustusmukavuutta, mutta ei tuo nykykapasiteetti minusta mitenkään ylimitoitettu ole.

Ja nyt on kyse Helsingin katuverkosta joten korttelipituus kyllä voi myös rajoittaa maksimaalista junanpituutta.

JK. Ehdin jo vähän muokata tuota edellistä viestiäni tuolta osin, ennen kuin ehdit siihen vastata.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En millään malta olla kommentoimatta...


Mutta et kuitenkaan vastaa huutoosi:



> Eli pyydettyjä argumentteja ei löytynyt.


... mutta tulkitset tekstiäni jälleen olkinukketekniikalla.




> Olen käynyt katsomassa Pariisin T3:sta...


Niin minäkin. Ne, jotka eivät ole siellä käyneet, voivat tutustua linjaan kirjoittamani artikkelin avulla. Sinäkin voisit sen lukea huomataksesi, että viestissäsi ei ollut minulle mitään uutta. Joten tietäessäni hyvin, minkälaisesta raitiolinjasta ja -liikenteestä on kyse, en tietenkään ole käyttänyt sitä esimerkkinä linjasta, jolla ajetaan Citadis 402 -vaunuilla 2,3 minuutin vuoroväliä. Ja huomaa, että en väittänyt myöskään, että Combino+:lla ajettaisiin Budapestissä 3 minuutin vuoroväliä. Väitin ainoastaan, että Helsingissä ajetaan 46 vuoroa tunnissa ja vaunut voisivat kaikki olla välipalavaunuja.

Se, mitä tein kirjoittaessani Citadis 402 ja Combino+ -vaunuista oli, että otin esimerkiksi kaksi olemassa olevaa vaunumallia, joista mainitsin, missä niitä on käytössä. Mikä olikaan tässä väärin?




> Tuosta voi tosiaan pelkkiin lukuihin tuijottamalla tehdä johtopäätöksen, että tuohan on melkein kuin Helsingin metro, jolla on noin 58 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa ja jonka pituus on 21 km, mutta tuo on aikamoinen virhepäätelmä.


Niin, kukahan tässä tekee virhepäätelmää? Esität itse, että tulkitset Pariisin T3:n Helsingin itämetroksi ja sitten alat moittia tekemääsi väittämää. Olkinukkea tyypillisimmillään.

Huomaa, että sanoin, että keskustaan tulevat autokaistat korvattaisiin raitiotieradoilla. Siis yhtä kaistaa kohden yksi rata. Siinä ei tule mitään tilaongelmaa, sillä ne kaistat, joita autot käyttävät, ovat jo olemassa. Niiden lisäksi ovat olemassa bussi- ja ratikkakaistat. Mitään katutilaa ei tarvita lisää siihen teoreettiseen tilanteeseen, että keskustaan ei tulisi yhtään autoa, bussia, metroa ja junaa, ainoastaan raitioteitä niillä kaistoilla, joilla nyt ajavat keskustaan tulevat autot.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Ja nyt on kyse Helsingin katuverkosta joten korttelipituus kyllä voi myös rajoittaa maksimaalista junanpituutta.


Ei rajoita, koska hypoteettisessa tilanteessa jossa ratikoita vakavasti rakennetaan, voidaan hyväksyä poikkikatujen katkaiseminenkin. Normaalitilanteessa, jossa ratikka ei pysähdy pysäkkien väleillä, poikkikatuja on tarpeen katkaista vain pysäkkien kohdalla: isojen katujen yhteydessä poikkikaduille pääsee silti kääntymään. Pikkukaduilla ajaessa poikkikatu onkin sitten oikeasti poikki pysäkin kohdalta.

Toden totta on, että jos nykyistä metro- ja lähijunakapasiteettia ollaan ajamassa kaduille, raiteita on huomattavasti useammalla kadulla kuin nykyään. Vähän mielikuvitusta ja käytännöllisyyttä soveltamalla sopivia katuja löytyy kyllä joka suunnalle! Kompromissi on joka tapauksessa muun liikenteen kustannuksella. Myös pikkukatu soveltuu isolle junalle, jos se on riittävän suora: silloin se ei sovellu muulle ajoneuvoliikenteelle.

Kaupungin iholle tuleva, suuren mittakaavan liikenne kantaa vain sen riskin, että se on aivan liian suosittua. Silloin nostan maljaa tunnelille, joka tarjoaa täydentävän, aidosti harvoin pysähtyvän ja nopean pääsyn keskeisiin solmukohtiin myös kauempaa.

----------


## petteri

Ahaa. Jotenkin ymmärsin Anteron tekstin niin, että hänestä ihan oikeasti kolme Pariisin T3 linjaa riittäisi kapasiteetiltaan Helsingin niemen liikenteeseen. Tuohon väitteeseen minä jotenkin yritin vastata. Olen pahoillani, että takerruin tuollaiseen ihmeelliseen olkiukkoon.

Jos olisin ymmärtänyt, että kyse on teoreettisesta pohdiskelusta raitiotien mahdollisuuksista tilanteessa, jossa keskeisillä kaduilla ei ole mitään muuta liikennettä kuin ratikoita, olisin toki vastannut eri lailla. Tuohan on toki mielenkiintoinen ajatus, mutta ei vaikuta kovin realistiselta.

----------


## hmikko

> Onkohan tuossa kyse ihan samasta kapasiteetista?


Juu ei ole. Kirjoitin vähän epäselvästi. Pariisin ratikat oli laskettu maksimikapasiteetin mukaan ja Kulosaaren sillan numero on ainakin jossain mainittu mitoittavana arviona ruuhkahuipusta. HKL ei siis pyri mitoittamaan tuulilasikuorman mukaan vaan väljemmin ja tuo 10 500 on vissiin lähellä toteutunutta matkustajamäärää. Metrovaunujen tekninen maksimi on suurempi, eli siis siinä mielessä luku ei ole vertailukelpoinen tuon ratikkalaskun kanssa.

Mulle ei kyllä valjennut ollenkaan Anteron kiskot joka autokaistalla -ajattelun merkitys. Nykyiset keskustan rajat ylittävät autoilijat mahtuisivat helpostikin matkustamaan nykyisillekin raiteille, jos vaikka lähijunien kapasiteetti maksimoitaisiin (metron vuorovälit ja laiturin pituiset junat), mutta eivätpä ne ihmiset tietysti ole tulossa raiteiden varrelta eivätkä töissä rautatieasemalla.

No niin, joku aihekin tällä ketjulla vissiin oli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... tuo 10 500 on vissiin lähellä toteutunutta matkustajamäärää. Metrovaunujen tekninen maksimi on suurempi, eli siis siinä mielessä luku ei ole vertailukelpoinen tuon ratikkalaskun kanssa.


Kyllä. Kulosaaren sillalla metron toteutuva kuormitus on luokkaa 11.000 hlö/h yhteen suuntaan. Se ei ole radan ja nykyisten junien maksimikapasiteetti. Mutta jonkinasteista nurinaa on siitä, että junissa on nykyisellään liian ahdasta. Ahtaus on makuasia ja tottumuskysymys, sillä ahtaus on vielä kaukana siitä, millaista on suurten kaupunkien metroissa. Ahtauden ei tietenkään pidä olla tavoite, mutta suurten kaupunkien metrojen kapasiteetti vaan ei riitä kysyntään ja ahtaus syntyy siitä, että ihmiset eivät halua jäädä junasta siksi, etteivät mahtuneet sisään.




> Mulle ei kyllä valjennut ollenkaan Anteron kiskot joka autokaistalla -ajattelun merkitys. Nykyiset keskustan rajat ylittävät autoilijat mahtuisivat helpostikin matkustamaan nykyisillekin raiteille, jos vaikka lähijunien kapasiteetti maksimoitaisiin (metron vuorovälit ja laiturin pituiset junat), mutta eivätpä ne ihmiset tietysti ole tulossa raiteiden varrelta eivätkä töissä rautatieasemalla.


Pyrin vain havainnollistamaan sitä, miten maankäytön tehokkuus tai toisella tavalla sanottuna rakentamisen kerroskorkeus ja liikenne liittyvät toisiinsa. Matalasti rakennetuissa kaupungeissa liikenne voi perustua pelkästään autoiluun. Ja näin lieneekin monessa USA:n ja Australian kaupungissa, mutta ei suurissa. Myös Suomessa lienee jo jopa kaupunkeja, joissa ei käytännössä ole joukkoliikennettä vaan liikenne perustuu autoihin.

Suomessakin suurimmat kaupungit ovat keskustansa laajuudeltaan liian suuria käveltäväksi, mutta kerroskorkeus on liian suuri, jotta liikenne voisi perustua vain autoihin. Se johtaa joukkoliikenteen välttämättömyyteen muodossa tai toisessa, ensisijaisesti busseina. Mutta vaikka joukkoliikenne voisi hoitaa kaiken liikenteen, autoilusta ei päästä kuin pakolla eli rajaamalla autottomia alueita. Ja siellä, missä autoilu on sallittua, sitä on niin paljon kuin katuverkko sietää.

Halusin vain osoittaa, että Helsinki on rakennettu sellaisella tehokkuudella, että katutasolla ja katuverkossa toimiva joukkoliikenne pystyy hoitamaan kaiken liikenteen. Tietenkin se on teoriaa sikäli, että autot eivät katoa  ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa  eikä jo rakennettuja ja toimivia raskasraideyhteyksiäkään lakkauteta. Tosin onhan niitä, joiden mielestä junat Helsinkiin voitaisiin lakkauttaa.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:10 ----------




> Kuulin muuten, että olet tulossa ensi tiistaina puhumaan meidän koululle joukkoliikennekurssille. Tervetuloa, meillä on kurssilla sellainen kymmenen hengen porukka ja analyyttisempikin juttu menee kyllä, ei tartte pelkkiä kuvia näyttää  Toistaiseksi meille on käynyt puhumassa ihmiset, jotka tällä hetkellä suunnittelevat joukkoliikennettä, mikä on tietenkin oikein hyvä, mutta sun esitys varmasti monipuolistaa kuvaa.


No eipä tässä maassa ole kovin paljon niitä, jotka tällä hetkellä suunnittelevat tai ovat aiemmin suunnitelleet nykyaikaista kaupunkiraideliikennettä. Taitaa olla niin, että Tampere ja Turku ovat ensimmäiset sellaisen sovelluskohteet Suomessa. Toivon, ettette istu luennolla turhaan.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Harrastin taas pientä excel-aritmetiikkaa, ja laskin mitkä ovat yhden sekunnin nopeutuksen hyödyt 1) pysäkkiajassa, 2) valoissaseisomisessa ja 3) ristikoissa, siis jos sama nopeutus saadaan koko verkolle. 

Selitykseni aiheesta tässä: http://vesirajassa.blogspot.com/2012...in-tahden.html

Laskelmat löytyvät avattuna google-docista täällä. 

Tulos: yhteiskuntataloudellinen hyöty noin 900 000 euroa vuodessa kaikissa näissä tapauksissa. Liiketaloudellinen hyöty on 100-200k vuodessa. Esimerkiksi syväuraisten ristikoiden YHTALI-hyöty olisi tällä laskelmalla suuruusluokkaa 63 miljoonaa, vaikkei mukana ole korjauskustannusten laskua ollenkaan.

Laskelmani tai laskutapani saattavat sisältää virheitä. Erityisesti mikäli ajattelutavassa on jokin virhe, arvostan suuresti mikäli sen voisi minulle selittää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Harrastin taas pientä excel-aritmetiikkaa, ja laskin mitkä ovat yhden sekunnin nopeutuksen hyödyt 1) pysäkkiajassa, 2) valoissaseisomisessa ja 3) ristikoissa, siis jos sama nopeutus saadaan koko verkolle.


Piristävää laskelmointia. En ole aikahyötyperiaatteen ystävä, mutta on hauskaa huomata, että sitä voi soveltaa jokkoliikenteessäkin samaan tapaan kuin perusteltaessa sekunneilla satojen miljoonien autoiluhankkeita.

Olet laskenut varovaisesti vain sekunti per hidaste, vaikka tosiasiassa käsittelemäsi hidastukset vievät useita sekunteja per kerta. Jos asiaa lähestyttäisiin autoilunäkökulmasta, voitaisiin ensin tehdä niin, että päätetään, mitä halutaan, ja lasketaan sitten, monenko sekunnin aikahyöty täytyy kerätä. Jos tulos tuntuu siedettävältä, raportoidaan asia toisin päin: Projekti X näyttää olevan kannattava, sillä se tuottaa enemmän aikahyötyjä kuin mitä X kustantaa.

Erikoista minusta vaan on kulttuurissamme se, että aikahyödyt kelpaavat aina kritiikittä autoiluhankkeiden toteuttamisen perusteiksi, mutta kun aikahyötyjä esitetään joukkoliikenteelle, kyse ei ole todellisesta rahasta eikä perustelu kelpaa. Itsekin toteat aivan oikein, että jos sekuntien ansiosta ei saada yhtä vuoroa pois liikenteestä, operaattorin kulut eivät vähene. Mutta kun jokainen ymmärtää, että muutaman sekunnin nopeutus autolla ajamisessa ei vaikuta ajajan elämään ja päivän tapahtumiin yhtään mitään, miljoona kertaa ei mitään on kuitenkin paljon ja pätevä peruste verorahojen polttamiseen uusiin teihin ja siltoihin.

Antero

----------


## Peba

Ongelma molemmissa malleissa (ja toivottavasti seuraavan Otson tupakanaskinkannen taulukkolaskennan sisältö) on kaavoituksen mahdollisuuksien sivuuttaminen.

Merkittävä osa kaupungin nykyisistä ja tulevista tuloista perustuvat kaavoitukseen. Julkista liikennettä suosiessa parkkipaikkojen osuudesta voidaan tinkiä ja näin saada aikaiseksi tiiviimpiä kaupunginosia jotka tuottavat merkittäviä tuloja sekä operointikustannusten minimointia. 

Uskon, että koko keskustelu nopeuttamisen eduista kertoo suunnitelmatalouden ongelmista. Markkinataloudessa tuotteita tunnutaan parantavan eri tavoin jatkuvasti, etsittäessä kilpailuetua kilpailijoihin. Suunnitelmatalous sotkee tämän näkymättömän käden tavalla, joka edes joten kuten toimiakseen vaatisi tällaista 'lite bättre' -maininkiä, jossa etsitään jatkuvasti sekä pieniä että suuria voittoja systeemeistä, jotka eivät sinänsä ole rikki.

----------


## petteri

> Olet laskenut varovaisesti vain sekunti per hidaste, vaikka tosiasiassa käsittelemäsi hidastukset vievät useita sekunteja per kerta. Jos asiaa lähestyttäisiin autoilunäkökulmasta, voitaisiin ensin tehdä niin, että päätetään, mitä halutaan, ja lasketaan sitten, monenko sekunnin aikahyöty täytyy kerätä. Jos tulos tuntuu siedettävältä, raportoidaan asia toisin päin: Projekti X näyttää olevan kannattava, sillä se tuottaa enemmän aikahyötyjä kuin mitä X kustantaa.
> 
> Erikoista minusta vaan on kulttuurissamme se, että aikahyödyt kelpaavat aina kritiikittä autoiluhankkeiden toteuttamisen perusteiksi, mutta kun aikahyötyjä esitetään joukkoliikenteelle, kyse ei ole todellisesta rahasta eikä perustelu kelpaa. Itsekin toteat aivan oikein, että jos sekuntien ansiosta ei saada yhtä vuoroa pois liikenteestä, operaattorin kulut eivät vähene. Mutta kun jokainen ymmärtää, että muutaman sekunnin nopeutus autolla ajamisessa ei vaikuta ajajan elämään ja päivän tapahtumiin yhtään mitään, miljoona kertaa ei mitään on kuitenkin paljon ja pätevä peruste verorahojen polttamiseen uusiin teihin ja siltoihin.


Jos lasketaan katutasoiisen joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamisen aikahyödyille joku positiivinen arvo, pitäisikö myös muun liikenteen mahdollisille aikatappioille laskea negatiivinen arvo?

Jos  katuverkko on täynnä, raitioliikenteen priorisoiminen johtaa helposti bussi-, auto- ja jopa kevyen liikenteen hidastumiseen.

Minusta tarvittaisiin hyötyjen ja haittojen tuomista esiin, ei pidä pelkästään tuijottaa yhden liikennemuodon aikasäästöjä.

----------


## teme

> Jos lasketaan katutasoiisen joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamisen aikahyödyille joku positiivinen arvo, pitäisikö myös muun liikenteen mahdollisille aikatappioille laskea negatiivinen arvo?
> 
> Jos  katuverkko on täynnä, raitioliikenteen priorisoiminen johtaa helposti bussi-, auto- ja jopa kevyen liikenteen hidastumiseen.
> 
> Minusta tarvittaisiin hyötyjen ja haittojen tuomista esiin, ei pidä pelkästään tuijottaa yhden liikennemuodon aikasäästöjä.


No voihan sen laskea. On tosin pikkaisen vaikea ymmärtää miten esimerkiksi valojen rytmittäminen ratikan mukaan hidastaa muuta liikennettä, kun sen keskinopeus on pääsääntöisesti jo nyt pienempi kuin tuon valorytmin nopeus. Lisäksi on paljon asioita joita voi tehdä, ilman että niillä on mitään negatiivista vaikutusta muuhuun liikenteeseen:
- kuljettajien lipunmyynnin poistaminen
- syväuraiset vaihteet
- parempi ratikkakaistojen eristys
- ahtaiden pysäköintipaikkojen poisto, siellä se on Laivurinkadulla seisovan kolmosen takana kaikki muukin liikenne käytännössä
- turhiempien kiskojen yli ajopaikkojen sulkeminen esim. Mäkelänkadulla, risteysten vähentäminen nopeuttaa pääsääntöisesti kaikkea liikennettä
- jalankulkuvalojen poisto kiskojen yli ainakin pysäkkien kohdalla nopeuttaa kävelyä, mikä on sitä varsinaista kaupunkiliikennettä jota muut liikennemuodot tukevat
- ratikan siirto ajoradan reunaan ja muut vastaavat ratkaistut vähentää konfliktipisteitä
- valojen poisto nopeuttaa lähes aina ihan kaikkea liikennettä, vaikka sen vastapainoksi turvallisuuden vuoksi hidastettaisiin autoja vaikkapa korotetuilla suojateillä, esim. Annankatu - Bulevardi risteys
- jopa autoilun kieltäminen saattaa nopeuttaa kaikkia liikennemuotoja, esimerkiksi Pasilan sillan itäpuolen risteys on täysin mahdoton valo-ohjata, liikaa liikennettä liian monesta suunnasta, viiveet jopa minuutteja. Se ei ole toiminut sen jälkeen kun silta avattiin. Sillan varaaminen vain joukkoliikenteelle luultavasti parantaisi tilannetta jopa autoille, busseista, ratikoista ja kävelijöistä puhumattakaan. 

Ylipäänsä, autoliikennettä ei hidasta joukkoliikenne vaan autot ihan itse. Parempi joukkoliikenne tarkoittaa että autolle on parempia vaihtoehtoja. Kaupunkiliikenne ei yleensä ole sellaista että hyvät asiat riiitelee, pikemminkin järkevä liikennesuunnittelu on vaan parempaa.

----------


## petteri

> No voihan sen laskea. On tosin pikkaisen vaikea ymmärtää miten esimerkiksi valojen rytmittäminen ratikan mukaan hidastaa muuta liikennettä, kun sen keskinopeus on pääsääntöisesti jo nyt pienempi kuin tuon valorytmin nopeus.


Katuverkon maksimiläpäisyn määrittelee risteyksien kapasiteetti. Risteyksiä voidaan optimoida niin, että niistä saadaan läpi mahdollisimman paljon liikennettä tai niin, että jollakin liikenteellä on etuisuuksia. Usein kyseessä on jonkinlainen yhdistelmä tuollaisesta tilanteesta. Pahimmat risteykset on kuitenkin usein optimoitu enemmän maksimiläpäisylle, jotta katuverkosta saadaan eniten irti.

Otetaan vaikka esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Helsinginkadun risteys, joka on yksi kantakaupungin katuverkon kuormitetuimpia pisteitä. Se on tällä hetkellä optimoitu niin, että siitä menee läpi suuri määrä liikennettä sekä Mannerheimintien suuntaan että sen yli tai sille kääntyen. Jos ratikoille annetaan enemmän aika satunnaisia etuuksia, se johtaa siihen, että valorytmi ei enää pysty läpäisemään ko. risteyksestä yhtä paljon liikennettä kun kierto on lyhyempi ja epätäsmällisempi. Samanlaisia risteyksiä on muitakin.

----------


## teme

Luvut sinnepäin, mutta ihan näin esimerkkinä:

Aina ajoittain kuulee että se on huono kun ihmiset kulkee joukkoliikenteellä alle kilometrin matkoille. Määrällisteään asiaa. Sovitaan että näitä tehdään Mannerheimintiellä välillä Stockka - Opperaa 15 000 kpl päivää. Kilometri ratikalla tuolla välillä on 4 - 5 min, kävellen 10 - 15 min vähän vauhdista riippuen. Sovitaan että se säästää aikaa 5 min 15 000 ihmiseltä, eli 1 250 tuntia.

No, samalla välillä on noin 20 000 autoa, sanotaan 25 000 ihmistä. Nopeus noin 15 km/h, etäisyys 1,5km, eli noin 6 min. Jos heidän matka-aikansa kasvaisi 5 minuuttia 11 minuuttiin, niin keskinopeus autoliikenteelle olisi 8km/h tunnissa. Jos lasketaan 1 250h päivässä aikatappiota, niin ajoaika olisi 9 min, eli 10km/h keskinopeus.

Täysin järkevän kuuloiset ihmiset ovat sitä mieltä että ensimmäinen ei ole mikään ongelma, ja toinen katastrofi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:43 ----------




> Katuverkon maksimiläpäisyn määrittelee risteyksien kapasiteetti. Risteyksiä voidaan optimoida niin, että niistä saadaan läpi mahdollisimman paljon liikennettä tai niin, että jollakin liikenteellä on etuisuuksia. Usein kyseessä on jonkinlainen yhdistelmä tuollaisesta tilanteesta. Pahimmat risteykset on kuitenkin usein optimoitu enemmän maksimiläpäisylle, jotta katuverkosta saadaan eniten irti.
> 
> Otetaan vaikka esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Helsinginkadun risteys, joka on yksi kantakaupungin katuverkon kuormitetuimpia pisteitä. Se on tällä hetkellä optimoitu niin, että siitä menee läpi suuri määrä liikennettä sekä Mannerheimintien suuntaan että sen yli tai sille kääntyen. Jos ratikoille annetaan enemmän aika satunnaisia etuuksia, se johtaa siihen, että valorytmi ei enää pysty läpäisemään ko. risteyksestä yhtä paljon liikennettä kun kierto on lyhyempi ja epätäsmällisempi. Samanlaisia risteyksiä on muitakin.


Miksi ihmeessä "epätäsmällinen" valorytmi vähentää läpäisykykyä?

Mutta tää on ihan yksinkertaista matematiikkaa, päivässä Mannerheimintietä kulkee tuossa kohti
33 400 ihmistä 965 raitiovaunussa
29 500 ihmistä (sisäinen 8 000, seutu 13 500, kauko- ja tilaus 8 000) 4 202 bussissa 
40 738 ihmistä 31 337  muussa moottoriajoneuvossa.

Eli käytännössä suurin piirtein saman verran per kaista, kun autot vielä kääntyessään käyttää bussikaistaa. Jos nyt lähdetään siitä että valoetuuksien mahdollisuudet on edes jossain suhteessa siihen kuinka monelle ajoneuvolle niitä annetaan, niin mikäköhän on vaikutus muihin kaistoihin, hyöty ja siten paras kokonaisvaikutus, jos priorisoidaan joko
a) 965 ajoneuvon kaistaa joissa on keskimäärin 33 ihmistä per ajoneuvo, tai
b) 4 202 ajoneuvon kaistaa joissa on keskimäärin 9 ihmistä per ajoneuvo, tai
c) 31 337 ajoneuvon kaistaa joissa on keskimäärin 1,3 ihmistä per ajoneuvo?

Lisäys: Noi luvut on kai vähän risteyksestä etelään, mutta suurin piirtein noin.

----------


## petteri

> Miksi ihmeessä "epätäsmällinen" valorytmi vähentää läpäisykykyä?


Kun valokierto tihenee ja tulee epätäsmällisemmäksi, valojen vaihtumisen varoaikoihin menee enemmän aikaa eli varsinaista aikaa läpäistä risteys on vähemmän. Myös säännöllinen jalankulku on vaikeampi hoitaa kapasiteettia paljon syömättä leveän risteyksen yli, jos kiertoajat lyhenevät. 

Siinä tilanteessä, että risteyksen läpi menee yhdellä valokierrolla 20 autoa, on risteyksellä usein suurempi läpäisykyky kuin että samana aikana menisi kahdella valokierrolla läpi kuusi autoa kerrallaan, kun varoajat söisivät risteyksen läpäisyaikaa.

----------


## teme

> Kun valokierto tihenee ja tulee epätäsmällisemmäksi, valojen vaihtumisen varoaikoihin menee enemmän aikaa eli varsinaista aikaa läpäistä risteys on vähemmän. Myös säännöllinen jalankulku on vaikeampi hoitaa kapasiteettia paljon syömättä leveän risteyksen yli, jos kiertoajat lyhenevät. 
> 
> Siinä tilanteessä, että risteyksen läpi menee yhdellä valokierrolla 20 autoa, on risteyksellä usein suurempi läpäisykyky kuin että samana aikana menisi kahdella valokierrolla läpi kuusi autoa kerrallaan, kun varoajat söisivät risteyksen läpäisyaikaa.


Ei nyt siirrellä niitä valotolppia.  :Smile:  Ei epätäsmällisyydellä ja pituudella ole mitään suoraa yhteyttä.

Oletetaan yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi kaksivaiheinen risteys, kiertoaika 60s. Neljä kiertoa:
30 + 30   +  30 + 30  +  30 + 30  +  30 + 30
Sovitaan että kerran kahdessa kierrossa (120s) keskimäärin tulee ratikka, jolloin sen sunta pitenee 15s. Voi tehdä vaikka näin:
30 + 30   +  (ratikka) 45 + 45  +  45 + 45

Sillä ei ole edes väliä tuleeko ratikka täsmälleen vai keskimäärin joka toisessa kierrossa:

30 + 30   +  (ratikka) 45 + 30  (ratikka) 45 + 30 +  30 + 45 + 30 + 45 + (ratikka) 45 + 45 + 45 + 45 + 30 + 30...

Eli se että haluaako mahdollisten valoetuuksien vuoksi pidentää vai lyhentää vihreitä on ihan valinta.

----------


## petteri

> Eli se että haluaako mahdollisten valoetuuksien vuoksi pidentää vai lyhentää vihreitä on ihan valinta.


Kuinkahan pitkä on nyt esimerkiksi Helsinginkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen ruuhka-ajan valokierto sekunneissa? Pitkältä se ainakin vaikuttaa. 

Todellakin lyhyellä kierrolla pääsee risteyksen läpi vähemmän liikennettä. Se johtuu sekä siitä että varoaikojen summa kasvaa, että risteys läpäistää keskimäärin nopeammin kun siitä menee kerralla läpi pitempi jono yhtä kyytiä. Toki tuo edellyttää, että kadulle risteyksen takana mahtuu autoja, mutta yleensähän risteykset ovat katuverkon tulppia, eivät suorat kadunpätkät.

----------


## teme

> Kuinkahan pitkä on nyt esimerkiksi Helsinginkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen ruuhka-ajan valokierto sekunneissa? Pitkältä se ainakin vaikuttaa.


Ei ole tasekierto, kaiva liikennevalo-ohjauksen sivuilta jos jaksat.

Mä muuten sanoisin ihan kokemuspohjaisesti että keskimäärin ko. risteyksessä autot seisoo kierron varaan, Hesarilta enemmän. eli se normitilanne johon verrataan valoetuuksien vaikutuksia on tuo. Yleisesti ottaen autoliikenne ei toimi keskustassa joka tapaukessa, eikä sille voi tehdä mitään, eli ei siitä kannata stressata.




> Todellakin lyhyellä kierrolla pääsee risteyksen läpi vähemmän liikennettä. Se johtuu sekä siitä että varoaikojen summa kasvaa, että risteys läpäistää keskimäärin nopeammin kun siitä menee kerralla läpi pitempi jono yhtä kyytiä. Toki tuo edellyttää, että kadulle risteyksen takana mahtuu autoja, mutta yleensähän risteykset ovat katuverkon tulppia, eivät suorat kadunpätkät.


Ja tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä valoetuuksien kanssa, toki ne voi toteuttaa niinkin että aikoja lyhennetään, mutta tuo on ihan suunnitteluvalinta.

----------


## petteri

> Ja tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä valoetuuksien kanssa, toki ne voi toteuttaa niinkin että aikoja lyhennetään, mutta tuo on ihan suunnitteluvalinta.


Eikös tässä nyt kuitenkin ole kyse Helsingistä. Esimerkiksi Helsinginkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksestä menee nopean laskutoimitukseni mukaan ruuhkatunnissa läpi yhteensä 96 ratikkaa (3B, 3T, 4, 7A, 7B, 8 ja 10.)

Toki jos risteyksen läpi kulkee vaikka 12 ratikkaa tunnissa eli yksi linja 10 minuutin vuorovälillä ollaan hyvin erilaisessa tilanteessa. 

Onhan Helsingissä toki raitioteiden nopeudelle jotain tehtävissä ilman pahimpiinkin risteyksiin puuttumista, mutta monet isojen viivytysten kohdat ovat isoja risteyksiä. Esimerkiksi pysäkkien karsinta olisi tehokas keino.

----------


## Antero Alku

Petteri, ratikan valoetuudet *lisäävät* autoille annettavaa aikaa. Kyse on win-win-tilanteesta. Selitys on yksinkertainen: ratikalle ei pidetä vihreätä turhaan, vain silloin, kun ratikka sitä tarvitsee. Ja kun ratikan vihreä on synkassa vaunun kulkuun, voidaan nipistää jopa varoajoissa, kun tiedetään, missä vaunu on ja koska sen takapää vapauttaa risteyksen.

Valoetuus siis ei tarkoita sitä, että tihennetään valojen kiertoa vaan sitä, että ratikan vihreätä jaksoa ei anneta jos ei ole ratikkaa, mutta se annetaan siihen väliin, mihin ratikka tulee. Kyse on risteyksen kapasiteetin ajoituksesta, ei määrästä.

Moneen kertaan on jo todettu, että Helsingissä on liian pienet vaunut ja liian monta vuoroa, jotta täällä saataisiin irti kaikki mahdollinen ratikan valoetuuksista. Siellä, missä vuorotiheys ei ole liian suuri, valoetuuksien hyöty on saatavissa heti. Muualla vasta sitten, kun on luotu edellytykset valoetuuksien toteuttamiselle.

Huomaa myös se, että kun nyt olet huolissasi siitä, että autoilijoita ei vaan haitattaisi joukkoliikenteen hyväksi, autot ovat itse itsensä haitta (kuten Teme jo aiemmin totesi). Vaikka ei olisi lainkaan ratikoita, joka risteyksessä viedään kapasiteettia valojen varoajoilla. Jos kapasiteettia autoille halutaan lisää, valot voi sammuttaa tai sitten kiertoajan voi pidentää, jotta varoaikojen osuus laskisi. Molemmat hidastavat kokonaisnopeutta, mitä autoilijat eivät hyväksy. Autoilun asenteellinen lähtkökohtahan on, että kaikki muut autoilijat (ja joukkoliikenne) ovat turhaa ja ylimääräistä, ja sen tulee väistää ja hidastaa, jotta itse ei tarvitse pysähtyä ja pääsee ajamaan mahdollisimman nopeasti. Kun tämä toteutuu, liikenne on tehokasta ja hyvin hoidettu.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Katuverkon maksimiläpäisyn määrittelee risteyksien kapasiteetti. Risteyksiä voidaan optimoida niin, että niistä saadaan läpi mahdollisimman paljon liikennettä tai niin, että jollakin liikenteellä on etuisuuksia. Usein kyseessä on jonkinlainen yhdistelmä tuollaisesta tilanteesta. Pahimmat risteykset on kuitenkin usein optimoitu enemmän maksimiläpäisylle, jotta katuverkosta saadaan eniten irti.
> 
> Otetaan vaikka esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Helsinginkadun risteys, joka on yksi kantakaupungin katuverkon kuormitetuimpia pisteitä. Se on tällä hetkellä optimoitu niin, että siitä menee läpi suuri määrä liikennettä sekä Mannerheimintien suuntaan että sen yli tai sille kääntyen. Jos ratikoille annetaan enemmän aika satunnaisia etuuksia, se johtaa siihen, että valorytmi ei enää pysty läpäisemään ko. risteyksestä yhtä paljon liikennettä kun kierto on lyhyempi ja epätäsmällisempi. Samanlaisia risteyksiä on muitakin.


Tämä on tärkeä huomio. Haluaisin vielä tarkentaa tätä sillä, että katuverkon maksimiläpäisyä voidaan mitata joko "ajoneuvoa aikayksikössä" tai "henkilöä aikayksikössä". Jos oikein tulkitsen tekstiäsi, niin käytät ensimmäiseksi annettua määrittelyä. Jos taas risteyksen kapasiteettia mitataan muodossa "henkilöä aikayksikössä" tulee luontevaksi antaa etuisuuksia sellaisille kulkuneuvoille, joissa on paljon matkustajia - kuten esimerkiksi ratikoille. 

Hyvät herrat, pitääkö teidän mielestänne mitata liikenneverkon kapasiteettia ajoneuvoina vai matkustajina?

----------


## late-

> Petteri, ratikan valoetuudet *lisäävät* autoille annettavaa aikaa. Kyse on win-win-tilanteesta. Selitys on yksinkertainen: ratikalle ei pidetä vihreätä turhaan, vain silloin, kun ratikka sitä tarvitsee.


Tämä pätee vain siinä tapauksessa, että ratikan kulku on konfliktissa autosuuntien kanssa. Yleensä ratikat ja autot voivat kulkea samanaikaisesti. Silloin on autoliikenteen kannalta parasta antaa ratikoille ajolupa autoliikenteen mukana eikä erikseen. Kokonaisuuden kannalta tämä ei välttämättä ole mielekästä, mutta ratikan etuuksien ei näissä tapauksissa voida väittää lisäävän autoille annettavaa aikaa.

----------


## petteri

> Hyvät herrat, pitääkö teidän mielestänne mitata liikenneverkon kapasiteettia ajoneuvoina vai matkustajina?


Minusta kummallakin on paikkansa. 

Mikään nykyaikainen kaupunki ei myöskään toimi ilman autoilla tapahtuvaa liikennettä ja se tarvitsee pääkatuja. Minusta ei ole hyvä  realistinen ajatus muuttaa keskeisiä kokoomakatuja liikennöitäviksi yksinomaan raitioliikenteen ehdoilla.

Matkustajia voidaan tiheästi rakennetussa kantakaupungissa kuljettaa tehokkaasti tunneloiduilla tai muuten eristetyillä ratkaisuilla. Ratikat toimivat hyvin sitten lyhyen matkan jakeluratkaisuna. Minusta Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen onnistuisi parhaiten rakentamalla esimerkiksi Töölön metro tai vastaavantyylinen tunneli ratkaisu, jolla isommat ja nopeammat ratikat pääsisivät sujuvasti useaan suuntaan (Munkkiniemi, Ruskeasuo ja Pasila.), esikaupunkialueilla ratikat pärjäävät jo sitten paremmin katujen tasossakin, mutta kantakaupunki tarvitsee niille tunneleita.

Tuolla tavallahan on Saksankin ihaillut pikaratikkaverkot pääosin rakennettu. Tiheimmin rakennetuissa keskustoissa nopeammilla ratikoilla on tunnelit tai eristetyt radat ja mitä kauemmaksi keskustasta esikaupunkeihin mennään sitä kevyemmillä rakenteilla pärjätään.

Helsingissäkin olisi syytä ottaa mallia Saksan ratkaisuista ja rakentaa nopeammilla ja isommille pikaratikoille tunnelijärjestelmä, joka alittaa vaikeimmat alueet.

----------


## teme

> Eikös tässä nyt kuitenkin ole kyse Helsingistä. Esimerkiksi Helsinginkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksestä menee nopean laskutoimitukseni mukaan ruuhkatunnissa läpi yhteensä 96 ratikkaa (3B, 3T, 4, 7A, 7B, 8 ja 10.)


Minkä takia ainakin kolmonen ja luultavasti myös seiska siirretään Topeliuksenkadulle.




> Toki jos risteyksen läpi kulkee vaikka 12 ratikkaa tunnissa eli yksi linja 10 minuutin vuorovälillä ollaan hyvin erilaisessa tilanteessa.


Se on jotenkin kiva aina keskustella sun kanssa, kun sulla on toi suhteellisuudentaju hanskassa. Ennen kuin ratikkamäärä on pudottu kahdeksasosaan ei voi tehdä valoetuuksille mitään. Kerro sinä nyt vuorostasi että mihin perustat sen että 12 ratikkaa tunnissa on se määrä mille voi antaa valoetuuden? Koska viisi minuuttia on maaginen luku liikennevaloissa?




> Onhan Helsingissä toki raitioteiden nopeudelle jotain tehtävissä ilman pahimpiinkin risteyksiin puuttumista, mutta monet isojen viivytysten kohdat ovat isoja risteyksiä. Esimerkiksi pysäkkien karsinta olisi tehokas keino.


Marginaalista puuhastelua, mikä on tässäkin ketjussa laskelmien kanssa käyty ainakin kertaalleen läpi. Ja se on ainoa nopeutustoimi josta on ihan oikeasti haittaa, koska kävelymatkat pitenee. Lisäksi se muuten vaikeuttaa valoetuuksia, ne on kokolailla helpompi tehdä niin että pysäkki on ennen valoja. Eli juuri se asia mitä viimeisenä pitäisi tehdä.

----------


## GT8N

> Hyvät herrat, pitääkö teidän mielestänne mitata liikenneverkon kapasiteettia ajoneuvoina vai matkustajina?


Mielestäni on aivan selvää, että kapasiteettia tulee mitata matkustajilla. Tällöin erottuu selkeämmin, mikä liikenne on tehokasta ja mikä ei.




> Mutta tää on ihan yksinkertaista matematiikkaa, päivässä Mannerheimintietä kulkee tuossa kohti
> 33 400 ihmistä 965 raitiovaunussa
> 29 500 ihmistä (sisäinen 8 000, seutu 13 500, kauko- ja tilaus 8 000) 4 202 bussissa 
> 40 738 ihmistä 31 337  muussa moottoriajoneuvossa.
> 
> Eli käytännössä suurin piirtein saman verran per kaista, kun autot vielä kääntyessään käyttää bussikaistaa. Jos nyt lähdetään siitä että valoetuuksien mahdollisuudet on edes jossain suhteessa siihen kuinka monelle ajoneuvolle niitä annetaan, niin mikäköhän on vaikutus muihin kaistoihin, hyöty ja siten paras kokonaisvaikutus, jos priorisoidaan joko
> a) 965 ajoneuvon kaistaa joissa on keskimäärin 33 ihmistä per ajoneuvo, tai
> b) 4 202 ajoneuvon kaistaa joissa on keskimäärin 9 ihmistä per ajoneuvo, tai
> c) 31 337 ajoneuvon kaistaa joissa on keskimäärin 1,3 ihmistä per ajoneuvo?


Nyt täytyy muistaa raitioliikenteen tämänhetkinen alennustila. Jos raitioliikenne saataisiin normaalin kaupungin tasolle, muuttuisivat nuo luvut oleellisesti raitiotien hyväksi. Jos edes raitiovaunuja ajettaisiin kaksinajossa järkevällä vuorovälillä, niin vuorojen määrä puolittuisi, mutta ratikkayksikön matkustajamäärä kaksinkertaistuisi. Jos raitiolinjat uloittuisivat esikaupunkeihin, siirtäisi se bussien matkustajamäärien osuutta ratikoihin.

Tällöin ylläolevat luvut olisivat varovasti arvioiden stetson-vakiolla luokkaa:
40 000 ihmistä raitiovaunusta
22 000 ihmistä linja-autoissa
40 000 ihmistä muissa ajoneuvoissa

Tekemällä temen aiemmin luettelemat normaaliin raitioliikenteen johtavat toimenpiteet, kasvattaisi se olennaisesti raitioliikenteen luotettavuutta ja siten myös matkustajamääriä entisestään.




> Mikään nykyaikainen kaupunki ei myöskään toimi ilman autoilla tapahtuvaa liikennettä ja se tarvitsee pääkatuja. Minusta ei ole hyvä  realistinen ajatus muuttaa keskeisiä kokoomakatuja liikennöitäviksi yksinomaan raitioliikenteen ehdoilla.
> 
> Matkustajia voidaan tiheästi rakennetussa kantakaupungissa kuljettaa tehokkaasti tunneloiduilla tai muuten eristetyillä ratkaisuilla. Ratikat toimivat hyvin sitten lyhyen matkan jakeluratkaisuna. Minusta Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen onnistuisi parhaiten rakentamalla esimerkiksi Töölön metro tai vastaavantyylinen tunneli ratkaisu, jolla isommat ja nopeammat ratikat pääsisivät sujuvasti useaan suuntaan (Munkkiniemi, Ruskeasuo ja Pasila.), esikaupunkialueilla ratikat pärjäävät jo sitten paremmin katujen tasossakin, mutta kantakaupunki tarvitsee niille tunneleita.
> 
> Tuolla tavallahan on Saksankin ihaillut pikaratikkaverkot pääosin rakennettu. Tiheimmin rakennetuissa keskustoissa nopeammilla ratikoilla on tunnelit tai eristetyt radat ja mitä kauemmaksi keskustasta esikaupunkeihin mennään sitä kevyemmillä rakenteilla pärjätään.
> 
> Helsingissäkin olisi syytä ottaa mallia Saksan ratkaisuista ja rakentaa nopeammilla ja isommille pikaratikoille tunnelijärjestelmä, joka alittaa vaikeimmat alueet.


Demokratiassa toimitaan enemmistöpäätöksillä. Se liikenneväline, jolla on eniten käyttäjiä saa parhaimmat etuudet. Ne, jotka haluavat välttämättä kulkea autolla keskustassa, saavat kulkea suurikapasiteettisimman liikenteen ehdoilla. 2x30m ratikkajunassa matkustajia on helposti 200. Kun tätä verrataan "tehokkaisiin" 1,3 henkilöä kuljettavaan autoon, ei ole kahta sanaa kumpaa tulee priorisoida. Meneekö risteyksen poikki ensin raitiovaunu jossa on 200 ihmistä, vai 15 henkilöautoa joissa noin 20 henkilöä? Kaupunki kuitenkin loppuviimein on ja elää ihmisten eikä ajoneuvojen vuoksi.

Kumma kyllä juurikin monissa raitioliikenteen esimerkkikaupungissa on pärjätty ilman tunneleita sekä toteutettu kävelykeskustaa ilman autoliikenteen tai raskaan raideliikenteen massiivisia keskusta-alueen tunnelihankkeita.

Esimerkiksi:
Freiburg im BreisgauKarlsruheStrasbourgBaselMannheim ympäristöineen. (Ludwigshafenista löytyy hyvä vertailukohta, kuinka "elävä" on keinotekoinen tunneli/moottoritie/betoni -keskusta).

Helsingissä on siis tosiaan syytä ottaa mallia nykyaikaisesta saksalaisesta raideliikenteestä, ei 1960-luvun stadtbahnmenneisyydestä.

----------


## Jykke

> Helsingissäkin olisi syytä ottaa mallia Saksan ratkaisuista ja rakentaa nopeammilla ja isommille pikaratikoille tunnelijärjestelmä, joka alittaa vaikeimmat alueet.


Pikemminkin olisi syytä ottaa Ranskan mallia, jossa radat rakennetaan maan pinnalle ja koko kadun liikenne nimenomaan tehdään raitiotien ehdoilla.

----------


## teme

Jatkan suhteellisuudentajun levittämistä. Aloitetaan anekdootilta. Tulin viime sunnuntai-iltana kolmosella Bulevardilta Hakaniemeen. Matkalla seistiin ihan tuntuvia aikoja
1) Bulevardilla Annankadun valoissa
2) Manskulla Ruotsalaisen teatterin edessä jalankulkijavaloissa
3) Manskun ja Aleksin risteyksessä pysäkillä valoja odotellessa
4) Mikonkadun ja Kaivokadun risteyksessä
5) Unioninkadun ja Kaisaniemenkadun risteyksessä
6) Siltasaarenkadun ja Hakaniemenrannan risteyksessä.

Noista ehkä kaksi viimeistä on sellaista valoristeystä että voi vakavalla naamalla väittä että on jotain pakottavia liikenteellisiä syitä miksei niihin saa täysetuutta ihan ruuhkaliikenteessäkin, jostain Pääsiäissunnuntai-illasta puhumattakaan.

Olen ihan samaa mieltä että isot vilkkaat risteykset on hankalia. Ja niihin tarvitaan jotain erityisjärjestelyjä, esim. kiskot sivulla, pysäkit ennen risteystä, mahdollisesti jopa jotain eritasojakin. Mutta kun ne ei ole se isoin ongelma. Esimerkiksi Nelosella on tuollaisia risteyksiä reitilleen viisi kappaletta ja kaikki Manskulla: Töölöntulli, Nordenskiöldinkatu - Reijolankatu kombo, Hesari, Postikatu ja Kaivokatu. Ehkä Pohjoisranta. Pelkästään Lasipalatsi - Hesari välillä Nelosella on yhdeksät eri valot, ja niistä seistään tyyliin joka kolmannessa, tämä on se ongelma.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvät herrat, pitääkö teidän mielestänne mitata liikenneverkon kapasiteettia ajoneuvoina vai matkustajina?


Jos pohditaan henkilöliikenteen järjestämistä, on tietenkn laskettava henkilöitä. Henkilöihin kuitenkin pääsee vain kulkuneuvojen kautta, ja edellytys on tuntea kulkuneuvojen toteutuva kapasiteetti.

Katuverkko kuormittuu kulkuneuvoista ja kävelevistä ihmisistä. Katuverkkoa kuormittaa myös tavaraliikenne. Tavaraliikenteen kulkuneuvojen osuus on kuitenkin niin vähäinen, ettei niiden jättäminen laskelmista vaikuta lopputulokseen merkitsevällä tavalla Helsingin tapaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa.




> Pikemminkin olisi syytä ottaa Ranskan mallia, jossa radat rakennetaan maan pinnalle ja koko kadun liikenne nimenomaan tehdään raitiotien ehdoilla.


Juuri näin. Mallia kannattaa tietenkin ottaa siitä, mitä on tehty viimeisimmäksi. Saksan ratikkatunnelit ovat jo puolen vuosisadan takaista historiaa. Kun vuodesta 1985 on tehty noin 80 uutta raitiotietä, kuinkahan monessa niistä on tunneli? Strassbourgissa on, ja peräti yksi tunneliasema. Entäs muualla?

Antero

----------


## teme

Minulla on salaliittoteoria siitä miksi Helsingissä ei lasketa jalankulkijoiden aikaa. Se on nimittäin sen vallitsevan linjanopeusopin kannalta hyvin masentavaa, jos nyt oikein lasken.  :Smile: 

Alla kolme kuvaa. Siinä on laskettu todellinen matkustajan keskinopeus. Viivat on eri pysäkkivälejä metreinä, vaakaakseli matka kilometreinä, ja pystyakseli keskinopeus. Normaali ajoaikoihin pysähdyksineen, ja ei muulla kuin pysäkillä. on lisätty kävelyaika. Se on laskettu logiikalla 300m pysäkinväli 3 min, 500m 5 min, jne. Tämä perustuu siihen että toisaalta keskimatka pysäkille ja pysäkiltä on suurinpiirtein pysäkkivälin puolikas, ja se tietenkin kävellään matkalla kahdesti. Voidaan sanoa että kohteet on keskimäärin lähempänä pysäkkiä, mutta toisaalta oikeassa katuverkossa matkat ovat n. 1,5 pidempiä kuin linnuntie. Pikemminkin tuo minusta valehtelee alaspäin kävelyaikoja, ja niitä ei ole myöskään painotettu vaivalla. Kirjoitetu nopeus on radan nopeusrajoitus.

Se mitä kuvasta näkyy on että 300 metrin pysäkinvälikin on itsesiassa jonnekin 3-4km saakka aika optimi, ja yli 700m pysäkinvälistä ei ole juuri mitään iloa. Kuin myös se että huippunopeuden vaikutus on aika pieni.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Taloussanomat näemmä luki blogia ja haastatteli sitten Laraakin:  http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...a/201227047/12

Olisiko tässä nyt oikeasti enteitä sille, että ratikoiden nopeuttamisessa alkaisi kääntyä uusi lehti?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:18 ----------




> Olet laskenut varovaisesti vain sekunti per hidaste, vaikka tosiasiassa käsittelemäsi hidastukset vievät useita sekunteja per kerta.


Tein tämän ihan tarkoituksella näin. Ajatus oli osoittaa, että yhdelläkin sekunnilla on väliä, että sen hinta on vajaat miljoonan vuodessa. Tuosta sitten yksinkertaisella kertolaskulla saa sen mitävaikkapa viiden sekunnin nopeutus ristikoissa  tarkoittaa (hiha-arvaus syväuraisten keskimääräisestä nopeutuksesta).

Ja tosiaan YHTALI-laskennassa on ongelmansa, kun maankäyttöön ja palvelutasoon liittyvät vaikutukset jäävät käytännössä kokonaan ulkopuolelle. Mutta trämäntyyppisiin laskelmiin, joissa vain täsmälleen nykyistä toimintaa nopeutetaan, se soveltuu kohtalaisen hyvin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:23 ----------




> Otetaan vaikka esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Helsinginkadun risteys, joka on yksi kantakaupungin katuverkon kuormitetuimpia pisteitä.


Mutta miksi otetaan juuri vaikein risteys? Ratikat pysähtyvät liikennevaloihin tuollaiset 30 000 kertaa vuorokaudessa. Niistä noin 700 on Manskun ja Hesarin risteyksessä. Vaikeat risteykset ovat toki yleensä niitä, joissa seistään enemmän, mutta niitä on vain se puolisen tusinaa. Jos ratikoiden valoviiveestä korkeintaan kolmannes tulee vaikeista risteyksistä, se tarkoittaa siten, että kaksi kolmannesta tulee risteyksistä, joita _ei ole vaikea korjata_.

Tässä on minusta asian ydin: on todella paljon helppoja parannuksia, joissa ei jouduta tekemään mitään erityisen ongelmallista tai vaikeita arvovalintoja. Korjataan vaan pikkuseikkoja kohdalleen. Silti aina niistä puhuttaessa halutaan etsiä jokin ongelma ja tuijottaa sitä, ikäänkuin ongelman olo paikassa A estäisi korjaamasta paikkoja B, C , D , E, F, G, H ja J. Väitän, että pelkästään helpoilla parannuksilla ja korjauksilla pystyisi nopeuttamaan ratikoita kymmeniä prosentteja. Taoudellinen ja YHTALI-Kannattavuuskin olisi ilmeistä. Onko olemassa mitään argumentteja tätä vastaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minulla on salaliittoteoria siitä miksi Helsingissä ei lasketa jalankulkijoiden aikaa. Se on nimittäin sen vallitsevan linjanopeusopin kannalta hyvin masentavaa, jos nyt oikein lasken. 
> 
> Alla kolme kuvaa...


En nähnyt kuin kaksi?

Mutta joo, ei tällaista saa esittää. Se on vallitsevan liikennepoliittisen doktriinin vastaista. Doktriinin mukaan lasketaan ainoastaan kulkuvälineen huippunopeutta, jotta auto on aina paras. Juna kulkee kyllä nopeammin, mutta onneksi ne eivät mahdu kaupunkiin.

Kolmas mielenkiintoinen kuva olisi ollut sellainen, jossa on autoilijan todellinen matka-aika ja etenemisnopeus laskettuna mukaan ajo parkkiluolaan ja sieltä kävely maanpäälle sen rakennuksen ovelle, jonne on matkalla. Voin tietenkin heti esittää väitteen siitä, miksi näin ei voi laskea: Parkkiluolan kävelytunneli johtaa suoraan rakennukseen, joten ei tarvitse mennä ulko-ovelle, joten sitä ei voi laskea  :Smile: .

Todellinen etenemisnopeus kaupungissa on luokkaa 20 km/h välineestä riippumatta, kun lasketaan matka ja aika ovelta ovelle. Tämä selittää esim. sen, miksi pyöräily monissa kaupungeissa on suosittua: se vain on halpa ja nopea sekä monien mielestä mukava tapa liikkua.

Liikenneinsinööreille opetettu pysäkkivälin optimointikaava tuottaa optimin jonnekin 500 metrin paikkeille, vähän samoilla periaatteilla. Mutta kuten kuvasi näyttävät, ilmiö on luonteeltaan asymptoottinen, jotain raja-arvoa lähestyvä. Rajat tulevatkin vastaan muista syistä kuten siitä, että haluukkuus kävellä laskee kävelymatkan kasvaessa. Toinen raja on vaihtoehtoisen kulkutavan olemassaolo. Tiheässä kaupunkirakenteessa vaihtoehtoista kulkutapaa ei ole, kun katuverkko ja pysäköinti ovat jo autoilla täyteen kuormitetut.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:03 ----------




> Olisiko tässä nyt oikeasti enteitä sille, että ratikoiden nopeuttamisessa alkaisi kääntyä uusi lehti?


Näin juhlavuoden ja -päivän kunniaksi voinee verrata, että Titanickin oli uppoamaton kunnes se upposi. Siis analogia: helsinkiläinen liikennepolittiikka vastaa Titanicia.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tein tämän ihan tarkoituksella näin. Ajatus oli osoittaa, että yhdelläkin sekunnilla on väliä, että sen hinta on vajaat miljoonan vuodessa. Tuosta sitten yksinkertaisella kertolaskulla saa sen mitävaikkapa viiden sekunnin nopeutus ristikoissa  tarkoittaa (hiha-arvaus syväuraisten keskimääräisestä nopeutuksesta).


Mun hihasta ravistettuna näin:
n niin kuin nopea on  nopeusero (m/s) jolla voidaan ajaa paremman ristikon yli. Esim. jos syväuraisesta pääsee 8m/s ja vanhasta 4m/s, niin n=4m/s

Sovitaan yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi että ajettava matka on vaunun pituus + radan leveys eli noin 30 metriä
Yliajoaika 30m /n

Lisäksi arvotaan kiihtyvyydeksi 0,8m/s2 ja jarrukseksi 1,0m/s2.
Jarrutuksen vaikutus ajassa (s) on  n/0,8m/s2 /2
Kiihdytys n/1,0m/s2 /2


Eli  n/0,8m/s2 /2 + n/1,0m/s2 /2 + 30m /n

Demomielessä sovitaan että n=4m/s (~15km/h).

4m/s /0,8m/s2 /2 + 4m/s/1,0m/s2 /2 + 30m / 4m/s) =
2,5s + 2s + 7,5s = 12s

Yllätävää kyllä, noilla luvuilla suurin vaikutus on nopeampi kulku ristikossa eikä kiihdytys tai jarrutus sinänsä. Pidemmillä vaunuilla vaikutus korostuu, 37m vaunu + 7m rata = 44m, eli 11s.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:36 ----------

Tarkemmin ajatellen, pitäisi vielä määritellä varoväli. Eli kuljettaja ei tietenkään aja niin että että ratikan nopeus on sallittu juuri sillä metrillä josta ristikko alkaa, vaan hidastaa aikaisemmin. Arvaan 20m, jollei jollain ole parempaa tietoa. Täten hitaan pätkään pituus metreinä vaunun pituus + radan leveys + 20m. Esim. 55 metriä, eli noin 11s.

----------


## petteri

> Pikemminkin olisi syytä ottaa Ranskan mallia, jossa radat rakennetaan maan pinnalle ja koko kadun liikenne nimenomaan tehdään raitiotien ehdoilla.


Toki voidaan ottaa mallia myös Ranskasta. Siellähän ratikat toimivat isommilla kaupunkiseuduilla usein kohtuullisen esikaupunkimaisilla alueilla liityntävälineinä. Ranskassakin on näet huomattu, etteivät nopeat ratikat oikein sovi hyvin tiheästi rakennetuille alueilla ainakaan nopeaan liikenteeseen, vaan automaattimetro tai muu eristetty ratkaisu palvelee paremmin silloin kun katutila on kovinkin ruuhkainen.

Pienemmissä kaupungeissa, joissa etäisyydet ovat lyhyempiä ja ruuhkat lievempiä ratikat kyllä pärjäävät katutasossakin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:26 ----------




> Jatkan suhteellisuudentajun levittämistä. Aloitetaan anekdootilta. Tulin viime sunnuntai-iltana kolmosella Bulevardilta Hakaniemeen. Matkalla seistiin ihan tuntuvia aikoja
> 1) Bulevardilla Annankadun valoissa
> 2) Manskulla Ruotsalaisen teatterin edessä jalankulkijavaloissa
> 3) Manskun ja Aleksin risteyksessä pysäkillä valoja odotellessa
> 4) Mikonkadun ja Kaivokadun risteyksessä
> 5) Unioninkadun ja Kaisaniemenkadun risteyksessä
> 6) Siltasaarenkadun ja Hakaniemenrannan risteyksessä.
> 
> Noista ehkä kaksi viimeistä on sellaista valoristeystä että voi vakavalla naamalla väittä että on jotain pakottavia liikenteellisiä syitä miksei niihin saa täysetuutta ihan ruuhkaliikenteessäkin, jostain Pääsiäissunnuntai-illasta puhumattakaan.


Minusta kannattaa huomioida, että noista valoista kohdissa 2-4 liikkuu aika paljon jalankulkijoita. Minusta jalankulku menee usein prioriteeteissä raitioliikenteen edelle, kun kävelijöitä on riittävästi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petteri: Ranskan osalta ei kannata esittää täysin vääriä väitteitä. Pariisissa toki raitioteitä on vain kehämäisillä linjoilla esikaupungeissa, mutta Helsingin kokoluokan kaupunkiseuduilla, sekä Marseillessa että Lyonissa uusia raitioteitä on rakennettu myös keskusta-alueelle. Pariisin keskeisellä alueella raitiotielle ei ole merkittävää tarvetta, koska sinne on jo 1900-1940 rakennettu tiheä metroverkko, jonka pysäkkiväli ja liikennöintinopeus on samaa luokkaa kuin muiden Ranskan kaupunkien uuden raitiotien. Muutenkin Ranskassa raitioteitä on useissa kaupungeissa alueilla, jotka ovat tehokkaammin rakennettuja kuin Helsingin kantakaupunki, vaikkapa Strasbourgin keskeisellä kaupunkialueella.

Tietysti historiaan vaikuttaa se, että vain St Etiennen, Lille-Roubaix-Tourcoingin raitiotiet sekä tulkinnanvaraisesti osin Marseillen järjestelmää ovat vanhoja, lakkautusmuotia edeltäviä raitioteitä. Muut järjestelmät ovat 1980-2010-luvuilla kokonaan uudestaan rakennettuja nykyisellä asiantuntemuksella. Samalla on uskallettu järjestellä liikenne kokonaan uudestaan ja poistaa yksityisautoliikenteen etuudet. Ranskassa onkin koko seutujen tasolla saatu autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus vähenemään useissakin kaupungeissa.

Helsingin raitiotiet saadaan asialliseen kuntoon, jos osataan ja viitsitään. Se vaatii tietysti teknisiä muutoksia, linjastorakenteen muutoksia ja liikennejärjestelyiden muutoksia. Mutta sitä ei estä se, että sitä vastaan kehitetään kuvitteellisia keppihevosia. Sen sijaan sitä edistäisivät kummasti opintomatkat Saksaan, Itävaltaan, Sveitsiin ja Ranskaan.

----------


## sane

> Minusta kannattaa huomioida, että noista valoista kohdissa 2-4 liikkuu aika paljon jalankulkijoita. Minusta jalankulku menee usein prioriteeteissä raitioliikenteen edelle, kun kävelijöitä on riittävästi.


Petteri, väitätkö todellakin, että ratikan kuuluu odotella jatkuvalla syötöllä tulevia jalankulkijoita, mutta jalankulkijat eivät voi väistää ehkä minuutin välein tulevaa ratikkaa?

----------


## petteri

> Petteri, väitätkö todellakin, että ratikan kuuluu odotella jatkuvalla syötöllä tulevia jalankulkijoita, mutta jalankulkijat eivät voi väistää ehkä minuutin välein tulevaa ratikkaa?


Kyllä, toki tuo riippuu kävelijöiden määrästä. Mutta silloin kun jalankulkijoita on riittävästi, kuten vaikka Kaivokadulla tai osalla Mannerheimintiestä, muut liikennemuodot väistävät, myös ratikat. Liikennevalojen rytmitys pitää rakentaa tuollaisilla alueilla ensisijaisesti suosituimman liikkumismuodon eli sujuvan jalankulun ehdoilla.

----------


## Jykke

> Toki voidaan ottaa mallia myös Ranskasta. Siellähän ratikat toimivat isommilla kaupunkiseuduilla usein kohtuullisen esikaupunkimaisilla alueilla liityntävälineinä. Ranskassakin on näet huomattu, etteivät nopeat ratikat oikein sovi hyvin tiheästi rakennetuille alueilla ainakaan nopeaan liikenteeseen, vaan automaattimetro tai muu eristetty ratkaisu palvelee paremmin silloin kun katutila on kovinkin ruuhkainen.


Vaikka Laaksonen jo vastasikin tähän väitteeseen, on se silti niin väärää tietoa täynnä, että pakko itsekin kommentoida. 

Kuvailemasi kaltainen "liityntäratikka" löytyy käytännössä vain Pariisista ja sielläkin linja T3 on malliesimerkki siitä miten raitiotie rakennetaan katutilaan. Parhaimapana esimerkkinä voidaan pitää vaikkapa Ranskan toiseksi suurinta metropolialuetta Lyonia, jossa metrosta huolimatta on raitiovaunut tärkeä liikenneväline keskustassakin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toki voidaan ottaa mallia myös Ranskasta. Siellähän ratikat toimivat isommilla kaupunkiseuduilla usein kohtuullisen esikaupunkimaisilla alueilla liityntävälineinä. Ranskassakin on näet huomattu, etteivät nopeat ratikat oikein sovi hyvin tiheästi rakennetuille alueilla ainakaan nopeaan liikenteeseen, vaan automaattimetro tai muu eristetty ratkaisu palvelee paremmin silloin kun katutila on kovinkin ruuhkainen.
> 
> Pienemmissä kaupungeissa, joissa etäisyydet ovat lyhyempiä ja ruuhkat lievempiä ratikat kyllä pärjäävät katutasossakin.


Tätä lukiessa tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen, että oletkohan Petteri koskaan käynyt Ranskassa...

Sitten tajusin, että näin tätä on tulkittava:

"isommat kaupunkiseudut" = Pariisi"pienemmät kaupungit" = kaikki muut kuin Pariisi

Tässä kategorisoinnissa Helsinki sijoittuu luontevasti luokkaan "pienemmät kaupungit", mikä tarkoittaa että Helsingin joukkoliikenne hoituisi kyllä maantasaisilla ratikoillakin ilman suuria ongelmia. (Nykyinen kuormitus metroonhan on saatu vain siten, että sitä käytetään suppilona johon ohjataan syöttöyhteyksin kaikki joukkoliikenne laajalta alueelta.)

Metroja on Ranskassa toki muitakin kuin Pariisissa. Ne vaan eivät ole yhtä raskaita järjestelmiä kuin Pariisin metro, saati sitten yliraskas Helsingin metro. Perinteikkäimmät metrot ovat Lyonissa ja Marseillessa, kumpikin ajalta ennen uutta raitiotiekautta. Mutta kummassakin on myös moderneja raitioteitä eikä voi väittää että ne olisivat esikaupunkien liityntälinjoja. Varsinkin Lyonissa on erityisen monipuolinen valikoiman kaikenlaisia liikennemuotoja käytössä. Lillessä on automaattinen VAL-metro (aloitti vuonna 1983 eli ennen raitioteiden toista tulemista) mutta myös modernisoitu vanha raitiotie, joka johtaa radiaalisesti rautatieasemalta esikaupunkeihin. Siis eri asia kuin Pariisin orbitaaliratikat. Rennesissä on VAL-metro, mutta siellä oli kova vääntö tehdäänkö VAL vai raitiotie, ja VAL voitti täpärästi poliittisella päätöksellä. Raitiotietä ei Rennesissä ole, mikä tarkoittaa että kaupunki on nykyranskalaisittain kummajainen kokoluokassaan. Ja Toulousessa on sekä VAL että raitiotie.

Yleissääntönä näyttäisi lähes kaikkialla Ranskassa olevan että raitiotie on pääsääntöisesti radiaalinen yhteys keskustasta esikaupunkeihin, ja siten että keskustassa kenties tehdään joku mutka, jolla saadaan parempi kattavuus ja vaihtoyhteyksiä muille linjoille. Myös metrot ovat vastaavia radiaaliyhteyksiä, joilla niilläkin pääsee keskustaan. Kaupungeissa joissa on molemmat, ne yleensä palvelevat samalla radiaaliyhteysperiaatteella siten että metro on raskaamman liikennekysynnän korridorissa ja raitiotie kevyemmän liikennekysynnän korridorissa. Pariisin ulkopuolella vain Lyonissa raitiotie lievästi välttelee selvästi suurinta osaa ydinkeskustasta, mutta sielläkin sentään liippaa päärautatieaseman (Lyon-Perrache) kylkeä eli en väittäisi sitäkään esikaupunkien liityntälinjaksi.

Ainoa merkittävin poikkeus joka on linjassa hypoteesisi kanssa on Pariisi, jossa metrolinjat todellakin ovat radiaalisia ja raitiotiet orbitaalisia tai muutoin esikaupunkeihin rajoittuneita vähäisemmän kysynnän linjoja (tai liityntäyhteyksiä, jos niin halutaan hahmottaa). Pariisi on _sui generis_. Siitä ei voi suoraan yleistää sääntöä sillä tavoin kuin teit. Olisi valheellista tämän perusteella väittää että olisi huomattu että "automaattimetro tai muu eristetty ratkaisu palvelee paremmin silloin kun katutila on kovinkin ruuhkainen". Pariisin metrolinjat olivat olemassa pääosin jo sata vuotta sitten. Nykyisin Pariisissa toki tehdään automaattimetroa, mutta automatiikalla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa mahtuuko ratikka ruuhkaiselle kadulle vai ei. Lillenkin automaattimetro on ajalta ennen kuin ratikat palasivat muotiin, joten sitä on vaikea pitää edustavana esimerkkinä. Ja päinvastoin kuin väität: Pariisissa siellä missä nyt kulkee T3-ratikka oli aikaisemmin autoruuhka. Tilaa otettiin autoilta ja annettiin raitiotielle. Jos väitteesi pitäisi paikkansa niin sitten T3-ratikka olisi ollut mahdottomuus, ja eihän se ollut kun tehtiin vaan.

Vaikuttaisi siltä että Petterillä on tässä ollut a priori -näkemys siitä miten asioiden pitäisi olla ja sitten esimerkki vain on raapaistu kokoon Ranskasta ilman että mukana olisi ollut ymmärrystä siitä, miten asiat siellä ovat oikeasti kehittyneet ja mitkä asiat ovat vaikuttaneet mihinkin.

----------


## sane

> Kyllä, toki tuo riippuu kävelijöiden määrästä. Mutta silloin kun jalankulkijoita on riittävästi, kuten vaikka Kaivokadulla tai osalla Mannerheimintiestä, muut liikennemuodot väistävät, myös ratikat. Liikennevalojen rytmitys pitää rakentaa tuollaisilla alueilla ensisijaisesti suosituimman liikkumismuodon eli sujuvan jalankulun ehdoilla.


Haittaako mielestäsi Aleksanterinkadun järjestely jalankulkijoita, siellä kun jalankulkijat heidän suuresta määrästään huolimatta väistävät harvakseltaan kulkevia ratikoita? Liikennevaloja toki tarvitaan rytmittämään kahta jatkuvalla syötöllä tulevaa liikennevirtaa, eli kun vilkas kävelykatu ja autotie risteävät. Jo nykyisellään jalankulkijat käyttäytyvät ratikkakaistoja ylittäessään punaisella samalla lailla kuin Aleksilla, eli mikäli ratikka tulee päästetään se, muuten mennään surutta yli. Eli mikä olisi ongelma, mikäli jalankulkijoille olisi jatkuva "punainen", eli ylitä kaista mikäli ratikkaa ei tule?

----------


## teme

> Minusta kannattaa huomioida, että noista valoista kohdissa 2-4 liikkuu aika paljon jalankulkijoita. Minusta jalankulku menee usein prioriteeteissä raitioliikenteen edelle, kun kävelijöitä on riittävästi.


Minustakin jalankulku on prioriteetti numero 1, mutta varsinkaan pysäkkien yli (3) jalankulkijavaloissa ei ole mitään järkeä, ihan jo siksi etteivät jalankulkijat niitä noudata. Kiskojen yli mennään jos ei ratikkaa tule ja toisin päin.

Ruotsalaisen teatterin kohdalla (2) tuo on taas vaan ihan väliinpitämätöntä valosuunnittelua. Bulevardilta tulevan ratikan voi vallan helposti ohjata samalla valolla myös sen suojatien yli, koska ei se ratikka tarvitse kuin jonkun 10s valovuoron kun ei niitä nyt peräkkäin montaa Bulevardilta tule. Autojen valovuorollla ei ole mitään väliä, koska Bulevardilta ei saa auto kääntyä vasemmalle. Toiseen suuntaan hieman hankalampaa, mutta suurin piirtein sama.

Mikonkatu - Kaivokatu (4), taas minusta niin että kääntyvä suunta ja siten myös suojatie on alisteinen, toi ei vaan muuten toimi. Tuohon tosin on mietitty rakenteellisiakin muutoksia, pikakorjauksena tekisin niin että siitä Okon kulmasta on risteyksen yli ristiin suojatie Kaivokadun keskikorokkeelle. Ihan sama miten ratikan valot on, niin jalankulkijat pääsee tuon välin samalla. Ja kiskojen yli siitä sitten ilman valoja, koska ei ole jatkuva suojatie. Vaatii yhden suojatien ja kaksi valotolppaa jalankulkijoille.

----------


## petteri

> Petteri: Ranskan osalta ei kannata esittää täysin vääriä väitteitä. Pariisissa toki raitioteitä on vain kehämäisillä linjoilla esikaupungeissa, mutta Helsingin kokoluokan kaupunkiseuduilla, sekä Marseillessa että Lyonissa uusia raitioteitä on rakennettu myös keskusta-alueelle.


Minusta on oikein hyvä, että otit Marseillen ja Lyonin esiin. Niitä vertailemalla saa nimittäin hyvän kuvan siitä, mihin nykyaikaiset raitiotiet pystyvät.

Otetaan ensimmäiseksi esimerkiksi nopea Ranskalainen uusi raitiotie eli Marseillen T1, sen linjanopeus on oikein erinomainen, ilmeisesti liki 35 km/h eli lähes metron luokkaa, kun sitä ei ole tungettu tiheästi asutulla alueella kaduille, vaan se kulkee pitkällä matkalla yllätys-yllätys tunnelissa ja eristetyllä radalla. Toki pysäkkivälikin on kovin pitkä.

Toiseksi esimerkiksi voidaan ottaa Lyonin uusi ratikkalinja T1, joka kulkee tiheästi rakennetullakin alueella katutasossa, sitä ei voi minusta hyvälläkään tahdolla väittää nopeaksi, kun sen linjanopeus on noin 16km/h eli varsin lähellä Helsingin katuratikoiden luokkaa.




> Muutenkin Ranskassa raitioteitä on useissa kaupungeissa alueilla, jotka ovat tehokkaammin rakennettuja kuin Helsingin kantakaupunki, vaikkapa Strasbourgin keskeisellä kaupunkialueella.


Tuolla väitteellesi siitä, että Strassbourgin keskeinen kaupunkialue on tiheämmin rakennettu kuin Helsingin kantakaupunki kaipaisin jotain tuota väitettä tukevaa faktaa. (Saaret eivät minusta muuten minusta Helsingissä ole kantakaupunkia.)

----------


## hylje

Jos on ihan pakko saada massiivisia nopeuksia, täyseristys on pakollinen. Mitä hyötyjä massiivisista nopeuksista on ydinkeskustassa? Miten pitkä tasonvaihto on vielä siedettävä näitä hyötyjä kerätessä? Ja kannattaako sellainen ylipäätään rakentaa?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Otetaan ensimmäiseksi esimerkiksi nopea Ranskalainen uusi raitiotie eli Marseillen T1, sen linjanopeus on oikein erinomainen, ilmeisesti liki 35 km/h eli lähes metron luokkaa, kun sitä ei ole tungettu tiheästi asutulla alueella kaduille, vaan se kulkee pitkällä matkalla yllätys-yllätys tunnelissa ja eristetyllä radalla. Toki pysäkkivälikin on kovin pitkä.


...ja luonnollisesti se tunneliosuus on peräisin 1800-luvulta. Se oli osa vanhaa raitiotietä, ja oli suljettuna muutamia vuosia, minkä jälkeen se avattiin osana modernia T1-raitiotietä. Eli se siitä, että sinne olisi mitään uusia raitiotietunneleita rakennettu.

Tunneliosuuksia on raitioteillä kyllä muutamissa kaupungeissa Ranskassa. Rouenissa tunneli taitaa olla jopa nykyajalta eli se on lievä poikkeus pääsääntöön. Eikä taida kaupunkikaan olla ihan isoimmasta päästä, jotta se tukisi alkuperäistä hypoteesiasi suurista kaupungeista, liikenteestä ja tunneleiden hyödyistä nykyaikaisessa raitiotieajattelussa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Strasbourgin raitiotien vaiheiden 1 + 2 varressa asukastiheys 600 m säteellä on 7,818 as/km ja 300 m säteellä 4 525 as/km. Lähde Hass-Klau & Crampton 2002:Future of Urban transport, taulukko s. 87.
Kyseessä on aika laaja alue.

Helsingissä toki varmasti on Kalliossa ja ehkä Töölössä vielä tiheämmin rakennettuja osa-alueita.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Helsingissä toki varmasti on Kalliossa ja ehkä Töölössä vielä tiheämmin rakennettuja osa-alueita.



Eteläisen suurpiirin asukastiheys on 5622 asukasta neliölkilometriä kohden ja keskisen suurpiirin 5019 as/km2. Nuo suunnilleen muodostavat kantakaupungin. Yksittäisten alueiden kuten Alppiharjun tiheys on toki korkeampi.

Lähde, Helsinki alueittain, 2011: http://www.hel.fi/hki/tieke/fi/Julka...nki+alueittain

----------


## petteri

> Eteläisen suurpiirin asukastiheys on 5622 asukasta neliölkilometriä kohden ja keskisen suurpiirin 5019 as/km2. Nuo suunnilleen muodostavat kantakaupungin. Yksittäisten alueiden kuten Alppiharjun tiheys on toki korkeampi.


Noita tiheyslukuja muualle vertailtaessa pitää ottaa huomioon, että tuon alueen kokonaispinta-alassa ovat mukana mm. Suomenlinna ja muita saaria sekä suurelta osin asumattomat ja rakentamattomat satama-alueet, pinta-alassa on siis varsin paljon ylimääräistä aluetta, joka vääristää lukuja. Lisäksi tuolla alueella on noin 170 000 asukaan lisäksi yhteensä noin 200 000 työpaikkaa ja kymmeniä tuhansia opiskelupaikkoja. Muut kuin asuinneliöt muodostavat alueella noin puolet kerrosalasta.

Pelkkä keskimääräinen asukastiheys ei anna oikeaa kuvaa tuollaisen alueen todellisesta rakennustiheydestä, vaan alue on käytännössä paljon tiiviimpi kuin pelkkä asukastiheys antaisi ymmärtää.

----------


## teme

35km/h ratikasta. Tarkoittaa 80km/h rataa noin kilometrin pysäkkivälillä. Ihan jo 50km/h huipponopeudella ja 500m pysäkinvälillä päästään esim 20km/h nopeuteen vaikka olisi häiriöitä pysäkkien välillä, ilman mitään pysähdyksiä noin 25km/h. Esim. viiden kilometrin matka  kestää tuolla 35km/h pikajunalla 9 minuuttia ja katuratikkalla 15 minuuttia. Eli aivan varmasti pidempään sillä pikajunalla ottaen huomioon kävelymatkat. 8km matkalla ajat on 14 ja 24, edelleenkin tuo katuratikka on nopeampi. Eli siinä pikajunassa on jotain järkeä yli 10km etäisyyksillä. Tuollaisilla raide-etäyksillä Helsingissä on aika vähän paikkoja missä olisi niin paljon matkustajia että ratikka kannattaisi. Ja siltikin se kannattaisi tehdä niin että kun etäämmällä on valmista maakäytävää esim. motarien varressa, niin ajetaan sitä pysähtymättä esim. 5km, ja pysähdytään tiheämmin sen jälkeen ja sitä ennen. Ihan niin kuin motaribussit.

----------


## petteri

> Jos on ihan pakko saada massiivisia nopeuksia, täyseristys on pakollinen. Mitä hyötyjä massiivisista nopeuksista on ydinkeskustassa? Miten pitkä tasonvaihto on vielä siedettävä näitä hyötyjä kerätessä? Ja kannattaako sellainen ylipäätään rakentaa?


Linjanopeuden tarve toki riippuu siitä, miten kauas ollaan menossa ja kuinka pitkä kantakaupunkimainen alue pitää ylittää.
Lasipalatsilta on Ruskeasuolle noin 5 km ja  Kaivokadulta Arabian kauppakeskuksen risteykseen samaten,  linjanopeudella 15 km/h tuo matka kestää 20 minuuttia. Lisäksi se on pysähtelevä ja epämiellyttävä. Jos  linjanopeus on samalla etäisyydellä 35 km/h, matkaan kuluu 8,5 minuuttia ja matka on huomattavasti tasaisempi. 11 minuuttia ylimääräistä matelua tuntuu ikuisuudelta, jos tulee yhtään kauempaa. Helsingin seudun asutus on maantieteen vuoksi jakautunut niin, että etäisyydet ovat pitempiä kuin yleensä samankokoisilla kaupunkiseuduilla, joka lisää nopeuden hyötyjä.

Tämä on vaan esimerkki eristyksen hyödyistä tiheästi asutulla alueella, esikaupungeissa ratikka ja eristetty ratkaisu ovat paljon lähempänä toisiaan. Kun ratikoille rakennetaan tunneleita pahoille alueille ja hyödynnetään katutason mahdollisuuksia esikaupungeissa, saadaan yhdistettyä metron nopeutta vaikeilla alueilla sekä pikaratikan joustavuutta ja edullista rakennustapaa esikaupungeissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta silloin kun jalankulkijoita on riittävästi, kuten vaikka Kaivokadulla tai osalla Mannerheimintiestä, muut liikennemuodot väistävät, myös ratikat. Liikennevalojen rytmitys pitää rakentaa tuollaisilla alueilla ensisijaisesti suosituimman liikkumismuodon eli sujuvan jalankulun ehdoilla.


Onko sinulla jokin lähde ja peruste tälle väittämälle vai onko tämä ihan oma keksintösi? Jos et vastaa, tulkitsen, että on oma keksintösi. Sillä mikä on se liikennevalojen ajoitus, joka tapahtuu jalankulkijoiden ehdoilla?

Jalankulkijat liikkuvat jatkuvana virtana, jolla ei ole aikataulua eikä muitakaan syklejä. Sille jatkuvalle virralle on täysin yhdentekevää, milloin se pysäytetään väistämään muun suunnan liikennettä. Aivan samoin kuin autojen suhde joukkoliikennevälineisiin. Juuri tästä syystä ei ole mitään syytä, miksi raitiovaunu ei saisi ajoittaa jalankulun katkaisevaa liikennevaloa juuri silloin kun se raitiovaunulle sopii.




> Linjanopeuden tarve toki riippuu siitä, miten kauas ollaan menossa ja kuinka pitkä kantakaupunkimainen alue pitää ylittää.


Kyllä, mutta ihmisen hyväksymä kävelymatka ei riipu siitä, miten kaukana keskustasta hänen lähiönsä sijaitsee tai miten pitkän matkan etäisyytenä hän tekee. Matkan kesto eli pituus aikana ratkaisee.




> Tämä on vaan esimerkki erityksen hyödyistä tiheästi asutulla alueella, esikaupungeissa ratikka ja eristetty ratkaisu ovat paljon lähempänä toisiaan. Kun ratikoille rakennetaan tunneleita pahoille alueille ja hyödynnetään katutason mahdollisuuksia esikaupungeissa, saadaan yhdistettyä metron nopeutta vaikeilla alueilla sekä pikaratikan joustavuutta ja edullista rakennustapaa esikaupungeissa.


Asia vaan ei ole näin, vaikka toistat tätä kuin mantraa. Eritasoratkaisuja tarvitaan sitten, kun katutason kapasiteetti ei enää riitä. Käytännössä sellaiseen tilanteeseen päädytään suunnilleen silloin, kun kaupunkimaisen (ei lähiömäisen) rakenteen laajuus yhtenäisellä alueella on luokkaa 4 miljoonaa asukasta.

Otetaan rakastamasi Pariisi, jossa mielestäsi kaikki on hyvin:  Pariisin metro avattiin 1900, jolloin kaupungin asukasluku oli noin 3,7 miljoonaa. Kun metro oli käytännössä valmis 1937, asukkaita oli 5,8 miljoonaa. Eikä Pariisin metro ole mikään pikaliikennejärjestelmä, vaan sen idea oli olla kaupungin ainoa joukkoliikenneväline, jonka rinnalla ei tarvita täydentäviä järjestelmiä. Siksi keskiasemaväli on 400 m ja linjanopeudet parhaimmillaan 20 km/h. Verkon laajuus on noin 200 km, eli vuonna 1937 asukkaita oli noin 30.000 yhtä metroradan kilometriä kohden. Siis metrolla on samat suorituskykyarvot kuin raitiotiellä, mutta verrattuna Helsingin raitiotiekaupunkiin, asukkaita lähes 10-kertaisesti ratapituutta kohden jo lähes 100 vuotta sitten.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Onko sinulla jokin lähde ja peruste tälle väittämälle vai onko tämä ihan oma keksintösi? Jos et vastaa, tulkitsen, että on oma keksintösi. Sillä mikä on se liikennevalojen ajoitus, joka tapahtuu jalankulkijoiden ehdoilla?
> 
> Jalankulkijat liikkuvat jatkuvana virtana, jolla ei ole aikataulua eikä muitakaan syklejä. Sille jatkuvalle virralle on täysin yhdentekevää, milloin se pysäytetään väistämään muun suunnan liikennettä. Aivan samoin kuin autojen suhde joukkoliikennevälineisiin. Juuri tästä syystä ei ole mitään syytä, miksi raitiovaunu ei saisi ajoittaa jalankulun katkaisevaa liikennevaloa juuri silloin kun se raitiovaunulle sopii.


Minusta on olemassa selkeitä valintoja, joita kutsuisin liikenneympäristön optimoimiseksi enemmän jalankulkijoiden ehdoilla. 

Näitä ovat esimerkiksi: tiheä valokierto, pitkät ylitysajat, joilla pääsee helposti koko risteyksen yli, vaikka ei olisi ihan heti vihreän syttyessä liikkeellä ja joita ei katkaista muun liikenteen vuoksi, samoin kuin suuri määrä suojateitä, jotka ovat lähellä toisiaan. Tälläisiä valintoja on esimerkiksi Kaivokadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä.

Toki jos ratikoita kulkisi jostain pisteestä vaikka 24 ratikkaa tunnissa eli kaksi linjaa aika tasaisesta toimivalla 5 minuutin  vuorovälillä, raitiovaunuille voitaisiin tuollaisessakin ympäristössä saada suhteessa jalankulkijoihin varsin ok tuudet. Mutta kun ratikoita Helsingin vilkkaimmassa keskustassa on nyt enemmän eli ruuhkaksi asti ja ne kulkevat huomattavan epätäsmällisesti, ei liikennevalojen ohjaus vain raitiovaunujen mukaan toimi, kun se häiritsisi liikaa pääliikennemuotoa eli jalankulkua.




> Asia vaan ei ole näin, vaikka toistat tätä kuin mantraa. Eritasoratkaisuja tarvitaan sitten, kun katutason kapasiteetti ei enää riitä. Käytännössä sellaiseen tilanteeseen päädytään suunnilleen silloin, kun kaupunkimaisen (ei lähiömäisen) rakenteen laajuus yhtenäisellä alueella on luokkaa 4 miljoonaa asukasta.


Eritasoratkaisuja tarvitaan silloin kun katuverkon nopeus ei riitä tai kapasiteetti ei riitä. Tälläiseen tilanteeseen päädytään minusta vähän kaupunkiseudun muodosta riippuen 700 000 - 2 miljoonan asukkaan välillä eli paljon väittämääsi aiemmin ja jos kyse on liikenteellisesti vaikeista osin saaristomaisista kaupungeista kuten vaikka Helsingistä tai Tukholmasta, tarvitaan raskaampia ratkaisuja jo pienemmällä asukasmäärällä kuin liikenteellisesti paljon helpommissa ympyrämuotoisissa kaupungissa. Tuota kahden miljoonan rajaa voit, testata sillä, että yritäpä etsiä tuon kokoinen länsi-eurooppalainen kaupunkiseutu, jossa mitään joukkoliikennettä ei olisi eristetty. Junat, metrot ja tunneloidut ratikat alkavat toki usein lisääntyä jo aikaisemmin. Minusta tuo mainitsemasi neljän miljoonan asukkaan raja on kyllä olemassa, mutta se on minusta erilainen. Kun tiheästi rakennetun ympyrän muotoisen kaupungin koko kasvaa yli 4 miljoonan, kaduilla kulkeva joukkoliikenne ei ole vain hidasta, vaan alkaa halvaantua hyvin laajalla alueella.

Kun piirtää Helsingin keskusta lähtevän 15 kilometrin ympyrän ja vertaa sitä vaikka Lyonin vastaavaan havaitsee, että Helsingissä vain ehkä 30 % on tuolla alueella käytettävissä olevaa rakennusmaata ja Lyonissa ehkä 80 % alueesta on käyttökelpoista, kun joki syö kuitenkin tilaa. Tämä johtaa automaattisesti kaupungin leviämiseen laajemmalle alueelle ja keskimääräisten etäisyyksien kasvuun. Ja pidemmät etäisyydet vaativat nopeampaa joukkoliikennettä.

Ihan mielenkiintoinen tuo esimerkkisi Pariisin metrosta muuten. Sen vanhojen linjojen nopeus on vähän alle 30 km/h ja  kulkee Pariisin keskustasta joka suuntaan noin 8-12 kilometrin päähän, eli aika lailla 20-25 minuutin matka-aikaetäisyydelle ytimestä. Sitä pitemmillä matkoilla ovat Pariisissa käytössä nopeammat kulkuvälineet. 

Helsingin seudullakin on aika lailla samanlaisia verkkoja: ratikka Lasipalatsi - Pikku-Huopalahti noin 20 minuuttia, metro Rautatientori - Mellunmäki noin 20 minuuttia, M-juna Helsinki - Martinlaakso noin 20 minuuttia. 

Kun halutaan rakentaa nykyistä parempia yhteyksiä alueille joille on nyt aika hitaat yhteydet,  olisikohan 20-25 minuutin tavoiteaika keskustaan hyvä lähtökohta? Silloin vielä vaihdollisillakin matkoilla pysytään usein tunnin haarukassa.

----------


## sane

> Toki jos ratikoita kulkisi jostain pisteestä vaikka 24 ratikkaa tunnissa eli kaksi linjaa aika tasaisesta toimivalla 5 minuutin  vuorovälillä, raitiovaunuille voitaisiin tuollaisessakin ympäristössä saada suhteessa jalankulkijoihin varsin ok tuudet. Mutta kun ratikoita Helsingin vilkkaimmassa keskustassa on nyt enemmän eli ruuhkaksi asti ja ne kulkevat huomattavan epätäsmällisesti, ei liikennevalojen ohjaus vain raitiovaunujen mukaan toimi, kun se häiritsisi liikaa pääliikennemuotoa eli jalankulkua.


Kysymys kuuluukin, että miksi jalankulkijoille tarvitaan liikennevalot ratikkaradan yli? Sääntöjä noudattamalla tämä kuitenkin haittaa molempia liikennevälineitä, eli jalankulkijat joutuvat seisomaan punaisissa, vaikka ratikkaa ei tulisikaan, ja toisaalta ratikka joutuu seisomaan turhaan punaisissa. Jalankulkijat toki eivät seiso punaisissa, vaan menevät yli kun ratikkaa ei näy, eli tältäkään osin valojen poisto ei juuri muuttaisi nykytilannetta.

----------


## teme

> Linjanopeuden tarve toki riippuu siitä, miten kauas ollaan menossa ja kuinka pitkä kantakaupunkimainen alue pitää ylittää.
> Lasipalatsilta on Ruskeasuolle noin 5 km ja  Kaivokadulta Arabian kauppakeskuksen risteykseen samaten,  linjanopeudella 15 km/h tuo matka kestää 20 minuuttia. Lisäksi se on pysähtelevä ja epämiellyttävä. Jos  linjanopeus on samalla etäisyydellä 35 km/h, matkaan kuluu 8,5 minuuttia ja matka on huomattavasti tasaisempi. 11 minuuttia ylimääräistä matelua tuntuu ikuisuudelta, jos tulee yhtään kauempaa. Helsingin seudun asutus on maantieteen vuoksi jakautunut niin, että etäisyydet ovat pitempiä kuin yleensä samankokoisilla kaupunkiseuduilla, joka lisää nopeuden hyötyjä.


Tuolla linjanopeudella sillä ratikalla on kilometrin välein pysäkit, sanotaan Arabia, Vallila, Kurvi, Hakaniemi ja Keskusta. Itseasiassa sillä on pidempi asemaväli kuin metrolla vastaavalla osuudella. Sun kuviossasi varmaan maan alla. Olen sattumoisin sinne päin nyt keskustasta lähdössä, ja minusta olisi aika epämiellyttävää kävellä käytännössä jotain puolitoista kilometriä ratikkamatkallani.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta on olemassa selkeitä valintoja, joita kutsuisin liikenneympäristön optimoimiseksi enemmän jalankulkijoiden ehdoilla. ... Näitä ovat esimerkiksi: tiheä valokierto, pitkät ylitysajat, joilla pääsee helposti koko risteyksen yli, vaikka ei olisi ihan heti vihreän syttyessä liikkeellä ja joita ei katkaista muun liikenteen vuoksi, samoin kuin suuri määrä suojateitä, jotka ovat lähellä toisiaan. Tälläisiä valintoja on esimerkiksi Kaivokadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä.


Kuvailet tässä ongelmia (ja paikkoja), joita autoilu aiheuttaa suhteessa jalankulkuun. Ja nekin ongelmat tulevat siitä, että autoilulle halutaan järjestää mahdollisimman suuri hetkellinen nopeus. Raitioliikenne ei ole ongelma (Sane jo avasikin tämän) jalankulun kannalta, autot ovat.

Yksi hyvä ratkaisu on siinä hollantilaisessa kaupungissa, jossa liikennevalot keskustasta poistettiin. Nimeä en nyt muista, mutta on ollut JLF:llä esillä aiemmin aihetta käsittelevine linkkeineen.




> Eritasoratkaisuja tarvitaan silloin kun katuverkon nopeus ei riitä tai kapasiteetti ei riitä.


Eritasoisuus ei ratkaise nopeutta, koska vaunun nopeudessa saavutettu voitto hävitään tasonvaihdon ja kävelyn ajassa. Etkö ymmärtänyt Temen laittamia kuvia? Pitkille etäisyyksille tarvitaan lisää nopeutta, mutta eivät Länsiväylän bussit aja tunnelissa tai ilmarataa. Metroa kyllä pannaan Espoossa tunneliin, mutta ei se nopeuta matkantekoa yhtään.




> Ihan mielenkiintoinen tuo esimerkkisi Pariisin metrosta muuten. Sen vanhojen linjojen nopeus on vähän alle 30 km/h ...


400 metrin asemavälillä ei voi olla lähelläkään 30 km/h. Kumipyörillä on terästä parempi kitka, mutta ei matkustajia silti voi kumoon ajaa. Parempi kitka on käytetty lyhyempään hätäjarrutusmatkaan ja siten lyhyen vuorovälin turvaamiseen. Fysiikan lait eivät ole riippuvaiset siitä, että pitkien ratikkajunien nimi on metro ja että junat ajavat maanpinnan sijaan tunnelissa tai ilmaradalla.




> Kun halutaan rakentaa nykyistä parempia yhteyksiä alueille joille on nyt aika hitaat yhteydet,  olisikohan 20-25 minuutin tavoiteaika keskustaan hyvä lähtökohta? Silloin vielä vaihdollisillakin matkoilla pysytään usein tunnin haarukassa.


Keravan asemalta pääsee Helsingin asemalle 25 minuutissa, linjanopeus noin 80 km/h. Ei kulje tunnelissa eikä ilmaradalla, ihan vaan maantasossa. Harvat, hyvin harvat asuvat Keravan asemalla ja jäävät Helsingin asemalle. Jos siitä kävelee 10 minuutin päähän ja on kävellyt saman verran jo Keravalla, ovelta ovelle linjanopeus on 47 km/h. Kulkuvälineen nimi ei ole metro, mutta se voisi olla duoratikka.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Otetaan rakastamasi Pariisi, jossa mielestäsi kaikki on hyvin:  Pariisin metro avattiin 1900, jolloin kaupungin asukasluku oli noin 3,7 miljoonaa. Kun metro oli käytännössä valmis 1937, asukkaita oli 5,8 miljoonaa. Eikä Pariisin metro ole mikään pikaliikennejärjestelmä, vaan sen idea oli olla kaupungin ainoa joukkoliikenneväline, jonka rinnalla ei tarvita täydentäviä järjestelmiä. Siksi keskiasemaväli on 400 m ja linjanopeudet parhaimmillaan 20 km/h. Verkon laajuus on noin 200 km, eli vuonna 1937 asukkaita oli noin 30.000 yhtä metroradan kilometriä kohden. Siis metrolla on samat suorituskykyarvot kuin raitiotiellä, mutta verrattuna Helsingin raitiotiekaupunkiin, asukkaita lähes 10-kertaisesti ratapituutta kohden jo lähes 100 vuotta sitten.


Tämä on hyvä esimerkki. (Minäkin muuten rakastan Pariisia...  :Wink:  )

Olen joskus miettinyt sitä, että olisiko Pariisin metron voinut korvata raitioteillä. Kun kerran nopeusarvot ovat suunnilleen samat niin periaatteessa mielestäni olisi voinut. Miksi ei ole korvattu johtuu muutamasta seikasta.

Reilu 100 vuotta sitten raitiotien kapasiteetti oli paljon pienempi kuin nykyään. Metrolla oli silloin oikeasti etuja.Nykyistä modernin raitiotien konseptia ei tunnettu silloin.Arvovalinnat. Maan päällä on haluttu antaa tilaa pintaliikenteelle: alunperin hevosille, sittemmin autoille. Jos olisi valittu toisin, ja annettu ratikalle ja kävelylle etusija, jonkin verran nykyistä metroverkkoa tiheämpi raitiotieverkko hoitaisi mahdollisesti metron tehtävät kohtuullisesti.

Suhtaudun avoimesti vastaväitteisiin, kunhan ne perustellaan uskottavasti ja faktoilla. Se että metro on olemassa ei ole peruste sille että sen on pakko olla olemassa. Se on totta että metrolla voidaan saavuttaa korkeampi kapasiteetti, ja nykyään sille todella on käyttöä. Toisaalta metron puutteiden vuoksi on rakennettu 2. asteen järjestelmä eli RER-paikallisjuna. Jos metron sijaan olisi vain raitioteitä, RER saattaisi olla hieman nykyistä laajempi ja sen ensivaiheet olisi saatettu rakentaa jo ennen 1970-lukua.

Petterin logiikka, että saaristot ja hyödynnettävän maan vähäinen %-osuus annetulla säteellä lisäävät korridorien ruuhkaisuutta ja tunnelointitarvetta on osittain mielenkiintoinen, mutta sen perusteleminen sillä että katsokaa mitä näissä kaupungeissa on tehty ei ole uskottava. Ratkaisut on tehty historiallisen kontekstin sisällä eikä silloin ole ymmärretty sitä kaikkea mitä nykyään tiedetään. Aikaisemmin ajateltiin että liikennevälineen pitää olla raskas ja tunneli on tehokas tapa välittää liikennettä. Nykyään ajatellaan että kevyempi järjestelmä on parempi edullisuutensa vuoksi, varsinkin silloin kun kapasiteetti lähestyy raskaan järjestelmän kapasiteettia -- kuten modernit raitiotiet lähestyvät metron kapasiteettia, jopa maan pinnalla.

Sama keventymisilmiö tunnetaan muillakin teknologian alueilla: Clayton Cristensen kuvasi tätä kirjassaan The Innovator's Dilemma. Alkuun on järeitä teknologioita, joilla tehdään machosti "oikeita töitä". Sitten tulee joku rääpäle teknologianpoikanen, josta ei ole mihinkään. Mutta se on halpa ja ajan oloon sen ominaisuudet kehittyvät riittävästi, jotta se rupeaa houkuttamaan kustannustehokkuudellaan entisiä raskaan teknologian käyttäjiä. Tämä tarina toistuu uudestaan ja uudestaan, esim. mainframet korvautuivat PC:eillä, jotka taas korvautuvat pikku hiljaa tableteilla jne. Tällaista nousukasteknologiaa kutsutaan nimellä disruptive innovation, koska se tuhoaa entisiä arvoketjuja ja korvaa ne jollain uudella, ja nimenomaan performanssiskaalan alapäässä. Kunnes tulee joku uusi vielä edullisempi teknologia, joka korvaa sen. Minusta raitiotie on tyyppiesimerkki tästä. Sata vuotta se oli rimpula verrattuna "oikeisiin" metroihin ja juniin, mutta nyt performanssissa ei ole enää niin merkittävää eroa, ettei kannattaisi hyödyntää ratikan tarjoamaa huomattavaa kustannussäästöä siihen, että rakennetaan saman tien kattavampi ja paremmin palveleva joukkoliikenneverkko kuin raskasraiteella ikinä voitaisiin. Tai hyödynnetään sitä paikoissa tai tarkoituksiin, joihin ei olisi ikinä kannattanut raskasraidetta tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisiko tässä nyt oikeasti enteitä sille, että ratikoiden nopeuttamisessa alkaisi kääntyä uusi lehti?


Tuskin.

Kasin nopeuttamisselvitys osoittaa, että meillä on muutama virkamies, jotka tietävät, miten raitioliikennettä saataisiin nopeutettua, noin teoriassa. Sekin selvitys on kuitenkin pilattu täysin poskettomalla vaatimuksella laskea jokaiselle pikkiriikkisellekin toimenpiteelle oma hyötykustannussuhdeluku, minkä seurauksena juuri mikään merkittävästi luotettavuutta parantava toimenpide joko ei ole kannattava eikä sitä siten voi ottaa mukaan ohjelmaan taikka toimenpide on kannattava vain silloin, kun se tehdään yhdessä jonkin muun, suuren työn kanssa. Joka toteutuu sitten vuonna 2030. Niinpä vajaa vuosi sitten valmistuneen, valmiiksi typistyneen, selvityksen toimenpiteistä ei ole toteutettu mitään.

Seuraavaksi on tarkoitus tehdä nopeuttmisselvitykset linjoille 3 ja 7. Niin kauan kun meillä osataan vain selvittää, mutta ei ole ketään päättämässä toteuttamisesta taikka valvomassa toteuttamista, näistä papereista ei paljon iloa ole.

----------


## GT8N

Vielä kerran:
Helsingin raitioliikenteen kehittämisen (puutteen) ongelman ydin:



> Mutta miksi otetaan juuri vaikein risteys? Ratikat pysähtyvät liikennevaloihin tuollaiset 30 000 kertaa vuorokaudessa. Niistä noin 700 on Manskun ja Hesarin risteyksessä. Vaikeat risteykset ovat toki yleensä niitä, joissa seistään enemmän, mutta niitä on vain se puolisen tusinaa. Jos ratikoiden valoviiveestä korkeintaan kolmannes tulee vaikeista risteyksistä, se tarkoittaa siten, että kaksi kolmannesta tulee risteyksistä, joita _ei ole vaikea korjata_.
> 
> Tässä on minusta asian ydin: on todella paljon helppoja parannuksia, joissa ei jouduta tekemään mitään erityisen ongelmallista tai vaikeita arvovalintoja. Korjataan vaan pikkuseikkoja kohdalleen. Silti aina niistä puhuttaessa halutaan etsiä jokin ongelma ja tuijottaa sitä, ikäänkuin ongelman olo paikassa A estäisi korjaamasta paikkoja B, C , D , E, F, G, H ja J. Väitän, että pelkästään helpoilla parannuksilla ja korjauksilla pystyisi nopeuttamaan ratikoita kymmeniä prosentteja. Taoudellinen ja YHTALI-Kannattavuuskin olisi ilmeistä. Onko olemassa mitään argumentteja tätä vastaan?


Nykyisin tilanne on täysin ylläolevan kaltianen. Koska muutama risteys on hankalampi niin ei sitten tehdä mitään.




> Kysymys kuuluukin, että miksi jalankulkijoille tarvitaan liikennevalot ratikkaradan yli? Sääntöjä noudattamalla tämä kuitenkin haittaa molempia liikennevälineitä, eli jalankulkijat joutuvat seisomaan punaisissa, vaikka ratikkaa ei tulisikaan, ja toisaalta ratikka joutuu seisomaan turhaan punaisissa. Jalankulkijat toki eivät seiso punaisissa, vaan menevät yli kun ratikkaa ei näy, eli tältäkään osin valojen poisto ei juuri muuttaisi nykytilannetta.


Täysin! Miksi raitiovaunujen on pysähdyttävä kun jalankulkijoita ei ole ja toisinpäin. Täysin perusteettomat valot pois niin molemmat kulkumuodot kulkevat jouhevasti. Kaivokadun valot on sivuseikka niin kauan, kun raitiovaunut pysähtelevät kroonisella tavalla juhlapyhäsunnuntaiaamuisinkin Hesperian puiston ja Rautalammintien kaltaisiin valoihin.

----------


## brynkka

> Koska muutama risteys on hankalampi niin ei sitten tehdä mitään..


Paitsi selvityksiä.

Hesarin ja Manskun risteyksessä erityistä epäsäännöllisyyttä ratikkaliikenteessä ja hammasten kiristelyä matkustajien keskuudessa vaikuttaisi aiheuttavan linja 3T/B. Kyseisen linjan ajamista Sibeliuksen- ja Ruusulankadun kautta voisi selvittää seuraavaksi. Kiskot ja vaihteet ovat jo valmiina, tosin osa vaihteista näyttää olevan käsikäyttöisiä. Kolmoselta poistuisi yksi pysäkkipari, mutta kaarteita tulisi vastaavasti pari lisää.

----------


## heka

Edellä esitetty on täyttä asiaa. Tähän asti tahtotilan puute on selvästi estänyt nimenomaan helppojen parannusten teon. Odotankin mielenkiinnolla, mitä jatkossa tapahtuu. Tuore kaupungin liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö totesi jossain haastattelussa, että helsingin ratikkaliikennettä on kustannussäästöjen takia nopeutettava. Vai onko niin, että alemman virkamiehistön vastahanka, muutosvastarinta tai mitä ikinä keksitäänkään, voi silti tehdä tyhjäksi hyvät tavoitteet.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä on hyvä esimerkki. (Minäkin muuten rakastan Pariisia...  )
> 
> Olen joskus miettinyt sitä, että olisiko Pariisin metron voinut korvata raitioteillä. Kun kerran nopeusarvot ovat suunnilleen samat niin periaatteessa mielestäni olisi voinut. Miksi ei ole korvattu johtuu muutamasta seikasta.
> 
> Reilu 100 vuotta sitten raitiotien kapasiteetti oli paljon pienempi kuin nykyään. Metrolla oli silloin oikeasti etuja.Nykyistä modernin raitiotien konseptia ei tunnettu silloin.Arvovalinnat. Maan päällä on haluttu antaa tilaa pintaliikenteelle: alunperin hevosille, sittemmin autoille. Jos olisi valittu toisin, ja annettu ratikalle ja kävelylle etusija, jonkin verran nykyistä metroverkkoa tiheämpi raitiotieverkko hoitaisi mahdollisesti metron tehtävät kohtuullisesti.


Kun ottaa huomioon, kuinka tiheä Pariisin metroverkko on ja kuinka kuormitettu, niin voi olla vaikea korvata sitä millään muulla. Raitiovaunuverkko voisi tietenkin olla vieläkin tiheämpi, mutta sitten joutuu jo kysymään, minne kaikki muu pintaliikenne sopii. Monesti raitiovaunujen etuuksiin liittyy liikenteen jäsentäminen, eli osa kaduista on autoliikennepainotteisia ja osa joukkoliikenne ja/tai kävelypainotteisia. Taustalla on silloin arvovalinta, missä suorat yhteydet keskustasta ulospäin varataan joukkoliikenteelle ja autoille kiertävämmät reitit. Usein sillä ajatuksella, että autoliikenteen pääväylä on jokin keskustaa kiertävä sisäkehä, jolta on sitten pistot keskustaan tarpeellista autoilua varten. Pariisin tapauksessa kaikki isommat kadut pitäisi varata raitiovaunulle: autoliikenteelle ei jäisi lainkaan korvaavia yhteyksiä. Ehkä tämäkään ei olisi mahdotonta. Mutta se vaatisi aika radikaalia liikenteen uudelleenjärjestelyä ja käytännössä yksityisen henkilöautoilun kieltämistä. Ja vielä sittenkin jäisi ongelmaksi raitiotieliikenteen risteäminen: metron yksi etu on, että metrolinjat risteävät toisensa eritasossa, jolloin ne eivät häiritse toisiansa.

Pariisin kokoinen kaupunki tarvitsee joka tapauksessa erilliset järjestelmät paikallista liikennettä ja seudullista liikennettä varten. Ja Pariisin metrokartta tosiaankin muistuttaa aika hauskasti jonkun vähän pienemmän kaupungin raitiotiekarttaa. Vaihtoehtona tosiaankin voisi olla vaikka Pietarista tai Moskovasta tuttuu järjestelmä, missä metron asemaväli olisi selvästi pidempi, se olisi samalla seudullinen, ja sitä tukisi maanpäällinen raitiotieverkko, vaikkapa suunnilleen samanlaisella verkostolla, kuin nykyinen metro. Nykyjärjestelmän selkein puute on reunemmalta puuttuvat poikittaiset yhteydet. Keskemmällä metro tarjoaa verko, joka suuntaan on yhteyksiä, mutta reunalla yhteyksiä vain keskustaan. Nyt rakennetut ja rakennettavat raitiotiet oivallisesti korjaavat tämän puutteen. Lopputuloksena voi olla tilanne, missä metro ja raitiovaunu yhdessä muodostavat paikallisen tason yhteysverkon kuormitetumpien yhteysvälien ollessa metroja ja kevyempien raitiovaunuja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kun ottaa huomioon, kuinka tiheä Pariisin metroverkko on ja kuinka kuormitettu, niin voi olla vaikea korvata sitä millään muulla. Raitiovaunuverkko voisi tietenkin olla vieläkin tiheämpi, mutta sitten joutuu jo kysymään, minne kaikki muu pintaliikenne sopii. [...] Vaihtoehtona tosiaankin voisi olla vaikka Pietarista tai Moskovasta tuttuu järjestelmä, missä metron asemaväli olisi selvästi pidempi, se olisi samalla seudullinen, ja sitä tukisi maanpäällinen raitiotieverkko, vaikkapa suunnilleen samanlaisella verkostolla, kuin nykyinen metro. Nykyjärjestelmän selkein puute on reunemmalta puuttuvat poikittaiset yhteydet. Keskemmällä metro tarjoaa verko, joka suuntaan on yhteyksiä, mutta reunalla yhteyksiä vain keskustaan. Nyt rakennetut ja rakennettavat raitiotiet oivallisesti korjaavat tämän puutteen. Lopputuloksena voi olla tilanne, missä metro ja raitiovaunu yhdessä muodostavat paikallisen tason yhteysverkon kuormitetumpien yhteysvälien ollessa metroja ja kevyempien raitiovaunuja.


Hyvää analyysiä. Tarkennan vielä että ajatukseni ei ollut korvata nykymetroa raitioteillä vaan kysyä miten olisi jos alunperin olisikin rakennettu raitioteitä eikä metroa. Tämähän on erittäin hypoteettinen ja spekulatiivinen kysymys, koska moderni raitiotie olisi ollut tuolloin anakronismi, ei sellaista tunnettu. Jos kuitenkin oletetaan -  täysin hypoteettisesti - että niin olisi tehty, niin nähdäkseni kehityskulku olisi ollut täysin mahdollinen, mutta olisi samalla johtanut kaupunkirakenteen kehittymiseen hieman eri suuntaan. Maanalainen metro olisi saatettu silti tehdä jossain vaiheesa, mutta juuri esittämilläsi spekseillä ja suppeampana kuin nykymetro. Seudullinen liikenne olisi ilmeisimmin toiminut nykyistä paremmin. Pariisi olisi saattanut kehittyä vähän samaan tyyliin kuin München, jonne metro tuli suhteellisen myöhään, mutta raitioteillä on vielä merkittävä rooli.

Laajempi implikaatio koskee sitä, mitä vaihtoehtoja nykyään laajenevissa kaupungeissa on. Esimerkiksi periaatteessa Helsingin joukkoliikenne hoituisi hienosti laajalla verkolla nykyaikaisia raitioteitä. Ei metroa välttämättä tarvita ollenkaan. 60-luvun mallin mukaan sellainen rakennettiin, mutta jos nyt oltaisiin alkuperäisessä päätöstilanteessa, epäilen tulisiko päätöksestä sama. Varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon, että Helsingillä ja Pariisilla on sentään jonkin verran kokoeroa.

----------


## petteri

> Hyvää analyysiä. Tarkennan vielä että ajatukseni ei ollut korvata nykymetroa raitioteillä vaan kysyä miten olisi jos alunperin olisikin rakennettu raitioteitä eikä metroa. Tämähän on erittäin hypoteettinen ja spekulatiivinen kysymys, koska moderni raitiotie olisi ollut tuolloin anakronismi, ei sellaista tunnettu. Jos kuitenkin oletetaan -  täysin hypoteettisesti - että niin olisi tehty, niin nähdäkseni kehityskulku olisi ollut täysin mahdollinen, mutta olisi samalla johtanut kaupunkirakenteen kehittymiseen hieman eri suuntaan. Maanalainen metro olisi saatettu silti tehdä jossain vaiheesa, mutta juuri esittämilläsi spekseillä ja suppeampana kuin nykymetro. Seudullinen liikenne olisi ilmeisimmin toiminut nykyistä paremmin. Pariisi olisi saattanut kehittyä vähän samaan tyyliin kuin München, jonne metro tuli suhteellisen myöhään, mutta raitioteillä on vielä merkittävä rooli.


Pariisihan on nimenomaan alunperin rakennettu ratikkojen varaan. Pariisi oli suuri kaupunki jo ennen metrojen läpilyöntiä. Myös sen keskeisimmällä alueella(City of Paris) asui hiukan enemmän ihmisiä kuin nykyään vuonna 1901 eli 2,7 miljoona, kun nykyinen asukasmäärä on 2,2 miljoonaa. Toki kaupunkiseutu on kasvanut erittäin voimakkaasti (metropolialueella nykyään 12 miljoonaa asukasta), mutta kehän sisällä oleva katurakenne ja asukastiheys oli jo 1800 -luvun loppupuolella aika lähellä nykyistä.

Ja millaista oli raitioteiden Pariisissa 1800-luvun lopulla? Toki silloin ei vielä ollut yhtä paljon autoja kuin nykyään, mutta raitioliikenne oli hyvin hidasta ja ruuhkautunutta. Raitioteitä, kulki joka kadulla ja niiden keskinopeus oli jossain 10 km/h tunnissa nurkilla. 

Ei tuota tilannetta ole edes mitenkään vaikea kuvitella. Ota Kaivokatu ja Mannerheimintie, vaihda autojen tilalle hevoskärrejä ja kuvittele tilannetta, jossa keskustasta 5-7 kilometriä ulos isommat risteykset muistuttavat Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteystä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:04 ----------




> 400 metrin asemavälillä ei voi olla lähelläkään 30 km/h. Kumipyörillä on terästä parempi kitka, mutta ei matkustajia silti voi kumoon ajaa. Parempi kitka on käytetty lyhyempään hätäjarrutusmatkaan ja siten lyhyen vuorovälin turvaamiseen. Fysiikan lait eivät ole riippuvaiset siitä, että pitkien ratikkajunien nimi on metro ja että junat ajavat maanpinnan sijaan tunnelissa tai ilmaradalla.


Pariisin metron vanhojen linjojen asemaväli vähän vaihtelee, mutta on yleensä 500-700 metriä linjasta riippuen.




> Keravan asemalta pääsee Helsingin asemalle 25 minuutissa, linjanopeus noin 80 km/h. Ei kulje tunnelissa eikä ilmaradalla, ihan vaan maantasossa. Harvat, hyvin harvat asuvat Keravan asemalla ja jäävät Helsingin asemalle. Jos siitä kävelee 10 minuutin päähän ja on kävellyt saman verran jo Keravalla, ovelta ovelle linjanopeus on 47 km/h. Kulkuvälineen nimi ei ole metro, mutta se voisi olla duoratikka.


Se mikä kulkuvälineen nimi on, ei ratkaise, vaan sen ominaisuudet. Toki maantasossa kannattaa rakentaa eristettyjä ratoja silloin kun se on mahdollista. Mutta se ei ole tiheästi rakennetulla alueella aina mahdollista, silloin kannattaa rakentaa tunneleita. 

Ja on silloin kun on enemmän kysyntää. rakennetaan kahden linjanopeuden verkko, kuten Helsingistä Keravalle New Yorkissa tai Pariisissa. Kahden linjanopeuden verkossa on siis erilliset radat nopeammalle ja hitaammalle liikenteelle. Helsingin seudulla kahden linjanopeuden verkko on esimerkiksi Keravan ja Helsingin välillä, jolla on nopeat kaukoliikenneraiteet ja hitaammat kaupunkiradanraiteet, joilla on erilainen asemaväli. Pariisissa on nopeampi RER ja hitaampi metro, New Yorkissa on Express ja Local raiteet erikseen. 

Helsingin seudulla eristystä ja tunnelointia vielä tarvitaan enemmän kuin monella muulla samankokoisella alueella. Siihen ovat syinä.

1) Maantieteellinen asema. Helsinkin on rakennettu niemille ja saarille, kun piirtää Kolmelta Sepältä 15 kilometrin ympyrän on siinä vain 30-35 % rakennuskelpoista maata. Usein samankokoisissa kaupungeissa 80 % ympyrästä on rakennuskelpoista. Tämä johtaa pitkiin etäisyyksiin, jotka suosivat nopeutta.

2) Vähäinen ja kapea pääkatuverkosto kantakaupungissa ja tiheä rakennustapa pääkatujen ympärillä. Helsingissä on vähän ja kapeita pääkatuja, moneen suuntaan johtaa vain yksi pääkatu, joka on vielä asunto- ja kokoomakatukin. Se tekee hyvin vaikeaksi rakentaa jotain reittejä nykyistä enemmän ratikoille, kun isoja alueita uhkaa jäädä mottiin. Monet Helsingin pääkadut ovat myös kapeita moneen muuhun kaupunkiin verrattuna.

3) Talvinen ilmasto. Jokainen, joka on matkustanut pyryssä, tietää lumisade jumiuttaa Helsingin vilkkaimman alueen katuliikenteen aika täydellisesti. Vilkkailla kaduilla kulkevat raitiovaunut ovat hyvin haavoittuvaisia sääoloille, kun taas junat ja metro pärjäävät aika hyvin. Suomen oloissa ei ole hyväksyttävää, että jokainen lumipyry jumiuttaa joukkoliikenteen pahoin.

4) Pieni vilkkaimman katuverkon eritasojen määrä. Esimerkiksi Saksassa isoilla kaduilla on paljon Helsinkiä enemmän eritasoja esimerkiksi Hämeentien ja Teollisuuskadun risteyksen malliin. Jos risteykset ovat valmiiksi eritasossa ratikalla on helpompaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Sellainen historian osaamisen perustieto Petterille, että Pariisi oli suuri ja laaja kaupunki jo ennen raideliikenteen käyttöönottoa. Esim 1832 oli jo 650 000 asukasta. Yleisesti Pariisin (12 miljoonaa asukasta) vertaamineen Helsinkiin (n 1,3 miljoonaa asukasta) on pikkaisen ... epätoivoista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pariisihan on nimenomaan alunperin rakennettu ratikkojen varaan. Pariisi oli suuri kaupunki jo ennen metrojen läpilyöntiä.


Menisin vielä pidemmälle ja väittäisin että Pariisi on alunperin rakentunut/rakennettu jalankulkijoiden ja hevosten ehdoilla. Sehän oli suuri kaupunki jo kauan ennen hevosraitiotien ja hevosomnibussin keksimistä. Ratikkaverkosto oli laajimmillaan kohtuullisen iso, mutta en osaa yhtäkkiä lähdekirjallisuutta tutkimatta sanoa kuinka merkittävässä roolissa se oli itse kaupunkirakenteen kannalta. Aikakauden vaunut olivat niin pieniä kapasiteetiltaan, ja toisaalta kun kaupunki oli/on varsin kompakti, otaksuisin että valtaosa varsinkin köyhemmästä väestöstä käveli hyvin paljon matkojaan. Pariisissahan ei ole selkeästi mitään yhtä keskipistettä kaikelle vaan varsinkin historiallisesti tarkasteltuna eri ammattikunnat ja teollisuudenalat ovat sijainneet klustereina eri osissa kaupunkia. Voisi siis kuvitella että ko. ammattikuntien edustajat ovat ideaalisti asuneet lähistöllä ja kulkeneet työmatkansa pääosin jalkaisin sen sijaan että olisivat muuttaneet kauas asumaan ja kulkeneet joukkoliikenteellä.




> Helsingin seudulla eristystä ja tunnelointia vielä tarvitaan enemmän kuin monella muulla samankokoisella alueella. Siihen ovat syinä.
> 
> 1) Maantieteellinen asema. Helsinkin on rakennettu niemille ja saarille, kun piirtää Kolmelta Sepältä 15 kilometrin ympyrän on siinä vain 30-35 % rakennuskelpoista maata. Usein samankokoisissa kaupungeissa 80 % ympyrästä on rakennuskelpoista. Tämä johtaa pitkiin etäisyyksiin, jotka suosivat nopeutta.


Kuten sanottu, tämä on mielenkiintoinen hypoteesi, mutta en niele sitä sellaisenaan. Tietysti totta on että luonnonesteet muokkaavat kaupunkiliikenteen korridoreja ja tavallaan puskevat enemmän liikennettä harvempiin korridoreihin. Mutta toisaalta samat esteet rajoittavat sitä miten paljon rakennuskantaa ympäristöön saadaan. Helsingin keskusta-aluehan on pääosin meren ympäröimä niemi, johon ei määräänsä enempää rakennusmassaa mahdu. (En ota kantaa mikä on se määrä. Riippuen rakennuskäytännöistä, mm. kerrosluvusta, ja aluieden luonteesta, vrt. satama-alue vs. pilvenpiirtäjä, absoluttinen raja-arvo saattaa vaihdella.) Se tarkoittaa samalla että niemi rajoittaa sinne kohdistuvien joukkoliikennematkojen määrän tietylle tasolle. Se on periaatteessa pussinperä. Toinen juttu on se, että kyllähän sinne saadaan matkustajavolyymiä lisää jos sen kautta kuljetetaan kauttakulkumatkustajia, vrt. Itä-Helsingistä Espooseen. Mutta nuo eivät matkusta tuota reittiä siksi että on välttämättä haluavat vaan siksi että sillä reitillä on tarjontaa. Jos Itä-Helsingin ja Espoon välinen joukkoliikenne ohjattaisiin kehämäisesti niemen ohi, silloin niemelle tulevien matkustajien määrällä oikeasti on jokin raja-arvo, jota niemi itsessään rajoittaa. Siksi minusta ei voida kategorisesti sanoa, että Helsingin maantiede pakottaa tunneliratkaisuihin. Ei pakota. Aina on muitakin vaihtoehtoja. Joskus tunneli voi olla paras, mutta tuskin koskaan pakko näissä väestöoloissa.




> 2) Vähäinen pääkatuverkosto kantakaupungissa. Helsingissä on vähän ja kapeita pääkatuja, moneen suuntaan johtaa vain yksi pääkatu, joka on vielä asunto- ja kokooma katukin. Se tekee hyvin vaikeaksi rakentaa jotain reittejä nykyistä enemmän ratikoille, kun isoja alueita uhkaa jäädä mottiin.


Heh. Jos väität Helsingin katuja kapeiksi niin mitä sitten ovat Pariisin kadut? Minusta Helsingin katuverkko on suurelta osin joko normileveä ja osittain jopa törkeästi ylileveä (esim. Mannerheimintie Forumin kohdalla ei ole minusta katu vaan aukko kaupunkirakenteessa, jonka toiselle laidalle saa tiirailla lähes kiikarilla -- Pariisissa lähinnä Champs-Elysées on noin leveä, ja taitaa olla hieman leveämpikin, mutta ei pääasiallisesti liikenteen vaan monumentaalisuuden vuoksi).




> 3) Talvinen ilmasto. Jokainen, joka on matkustanut pyryssä, tietää lumisade jumiuttaa Helsingin vilkkaimman alueen katuliikenteen aika täydellisesti. Vilkkailla kaduilla kulkevat raitiovaunut ovat hyvin haavoittuvaisia sääoloille, kun taas junat ja metro pärjäävät aika hyvin. Suomen oloissa ei ole hyväksyttävää, että jokainen lumipyry jumiuttaa joukkoliikenteen pahoin.


Paitsi että ratikat eivät ole talviherkkiä kuin siltä osin mitä haittaa muu liikenne aiheuttaa niille. Nykyaikainen raitiotie ei mene jumiin pysäköityjen autojen vuoksi eikä kärsi vaihteisiin pakkautuneesta lumesta ja jäästä. Helsingin raitiotie ei ole nykyaikainen.

----------


## petteri

> Heh. Jos väität Helsingin katuja kapeiksi niin mitä sitten ovat Pariisin kadut? Minusta Helsingin katuverkko on suurelta osin joko normileveä ja osittain jopa törkeästi ylileveä (esim. Mannerheimintie Forumin kohdalla ei ole minusta katu vaan aukko kaupunkirakenteessa, jonka toiselle laidalle saa tiirailla lähes kiikarilla -- Pariisissa lähinnä Champs-Elysées on noin leveä, ja taitaa olla hieman leveämpikin, mutta ei pääasiallisesti liikenteen vaan monumentaalisuuden vuoksi).


Kyllä minusta esimerkiksi Pariisissa on leveitä katuja enemmän kuin Helsingissä ja ne johtavat moneen suuntaan keskustasta. Helsingissä Eurooppalaisittain normileveinä pääkatuina johtavat ulos keskustasta vain Mannerheimintie, Kaisaniemenkatu ja Esplanadit. (Ja varauksella Arkadiankatu) Niistäkin Esplanadeilla ja Kaisaniemessä on kapeikkoja, jossa katua joudutaan jakamaan osin kahtia..

Kolme tai neljä ydinkeskusta-alueelta ulos johtavaa pääkatulevyistä katua on minusta kovin vähän.

----------


## Dakkus

> 4) Pieni vilkkaimman katuverkon eritasojen määrä. Esimerkiksi Saksassa isoilla kaduilla on paljon Helsinkiä enemmän eritasoja esimerkiksi Hämeentien ja Teollisuuskadun risteyksen malliin. Jos risteykset ovat valmiiksi eritasossa ratikalla on helpompaa.


Tämähän kuitenkaan ei ole asianlaita Saksan suurimmassa kaupungissa, Berliinissä  :Wink: 
Muita kuin moottoriteihin tai moottoritiemäisiin teihin liittyviä eritasoja tulee mieleen hyvin vähän. Wuhletalin S+U-asemalta länteen kaupungin itäkolkassa on yksi.
Myös Alexanderplatzin tienoilla on tavallaan eritasoratkaisu kauppakeskus Alexan edessä, mutta sen tunnelin yläpuolella on silti valoristeys.
Muita ei nyt tähän hätään tule mieleen, vaikka kaupungissa ei montaa risteystä ole, jotka eivät olisi polkupyörääni nähneet.

----------


## petteri

> Paitsi että ratikat eivät ole talviherkkiä kuin siltä osin mitä haittaa muu liikenne aiheuttaa niille. Nykyaikainen raitiotie ei mene jumiin pysäköityjen autojen vuoksi eikä kärsi vaihteisiin pakkautuneesta lumesta ja jäästä. Helsingin raitiotie ei ole nykyaikainen.


Kun matkustaja lumipyryssä toivoo ratikan tulevan, ei sillä ole väliä kenen syy häiriöt ovat. Korkea häiriöherkkyys talvikelillä on katuratikkajärjestelmän ominaisuus, josta on hankala päästä eroon ilman pahimpien paikkojen tunnelointia ja eristämistä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:54 ----------




> Tämähän kuitenkaan ei ole asianlaita Saksan suurimmassa kaupungissa, Berliinissä 
> Muita kuin moottoriteihin tai moottoritiemäisiin teihin liittyviä eritasoja tulee mieleen hyvin vähän. Wuhletalin S+U-asemalta länteen kaupungin itäkolkassa on yksi.


Totta. Ja Berliinissähän on nopeampi joukkoliikenne tunneloitu, kun kaduilla on ratikoille hidasta ja ahdasta. Ratikoita kulkee kyllä mutta ne eivät ole kovin nopeita kuin liikenteellisesti rauhallisemmilla alueilla tai esikaupunkilinjoilla, ne katulinjat, jotka kulkevat kovin vilkkailla alueilla ovat usein aika hitaita vaakasuoria hissejä kuten Helsingissäkin ja täydentävät maanalaista verkkoa.

Monissa Berliiniä pienemmissä Saksan suurissa kaupungeissa nopea joukkoliikenne ei perustu yhtä paljon U- ja S- bahn verkkoon kuin Berliinissä, vaan raitiovaunutyyppisiä ratoja on tunneloitu ja eristetty vilkkaimmilla alueilla ja kun mennään enemmän esikaupunkeihin toimitaan pikaratikkamaisemmalla konseptilla. Toki S-bahneja on myös mutta nopea pikaratikkaverkko täydentää sitä.

----------


## hylje

> Kun matkustaja lumipyryssä toivoo ratikan tulevan, ei sillä ole väliä kenen syy häiriöt ovat. Korkea häiriöherkkyys talvikelillä on katuratikkajärjestelmän ominaisuus, josta on hankala päästä eroon ilman pahimpien paikkojen tunnelointia ja eristämistä.


Ei, vaan tehdään Helsingin ratikoista nykyaikaisia. Ei tarvita tunneleita, eristäminen onnistuu helpomminkin. Niitä oikeasti vaikeita paikkoja joissa teoriassa eritaso olisi toimiva ratkaisu on niin vähän (ks. yllä), että niihin voidaan nikkaroida jotain sitten parin kymmenen vuoden päästä kun helpot ongelmat on korjattu.

----------


## teme

> Helsingin seudulla eristystä ja tunnelointia vielä tarvitaan enemmän kuin monella muulla samankokoisella alueella. Siihen ovat syinä.
> 
> 1) Maantieteellinen asema. Helsinkin on rakennettu niemille ja saarille, kun piirtää Kolmelta Sepältä 15 kilometrin ympyrän on siinä vain 30-35 % rakennuskelpoista maata. Usein samankokoisissa kaupungeissa 80 % ympyrästä on rakennuskelpoista. Tämä johtaa pitkiin etäisyyksiin, jotka suosivat nopeutta.


Kaupungit ja varsinkin niiden keskustat ovat pääsääntöisesti meren tai jonkun muun vesistön rannalla, koska ne olivat pääkulkureitti. Jos merenrantakaupungissa oletetaan suora rantaviiva, niin noin 50% maasta keskustan ympärillä on muuta kuin vettä, ja rantaviivat eivät ole suoria.




> 2) Vähäinen ja kapea pääkatuverkosto kantakaupungissa ja tiheä rakennustapa pääkatujen ympärillä. Helsingissä on vähän ja kapeita pääkatuja, moneen suuntaan johtaa vain yksi pääkatu, joka on vielä asunto- ja kokoomakatukin. Se tekee hyvin vaikeaksi rakentaa jotain reittejä nykyistä enemmän ratikoille, kun isoja alueita uhkaa jäädä mottiin. Monet Helsingin pääkadut ovat myös kapeita moneen muuhun kaupunkiin verrattuna.


Ensinnäkään mitään syytä miksi ratikat kulkisivat vain pääkaduilla ei sinänsä ole. Esimerkiksi Liisankatu-Snelmanninkatu on huomattavasti nopeampi kuin pääkadut, koska se on muutamaa typerää parkkipaikka lukuunottamat tehty ratikoiden ehdoilla. Mutta jos rajaudutaan maatason käytäviin, niin niitä pohjois-etelä suunnassa lännestä itään Mechelininkatu, Topeliuksen/Runeberginkatu, Mannerheimintie, Päärata, Hämeentie, Rantatie. Kyllä tää mulle käy niinkin että jätetään noista liikenneosuuden mukaiset kolmannes autoille, Mechelininkatu ja Rantatie. Millekään varsinaisista kaduista ei ole mikään ongelma saada ratikkakaista ja kumipyöräkaista suuntaansa. Lisäksi voidaan tehdä siltoja, esim. Liisankatu - Kalasatama, jotka sitten myös parantavat kävelijöiden ja pyöräilijöiden pintayhteyksiä.




> 3) Talvinen ilmasto. Jokainen, joka on matkustanut pyryssä, tietää lumisade jumiuttaa Helsingin vilkkaimman alueen katuliikenteen aika täydellisesti. Vilkkailla kaduilla kulkevat raitiovaunut ovat hyvin haavoittuvaisia sääoloille, kun taas junat ja metro pärjäävät aika hyvin. Suomen oloissa ei ole hyväksyttävää, että jokainen lumipyry jumiuttaa joukkoliikenteen pahoin.


Lumisade ja muut häiriöt ruuhkauttaa ratikoita, koska ratikoilla ei ole tarpeeksi hyviä väyliä. Jos tällä perusteelle argumentoit väylien parantamista vastaan, niin sun metros kiertää kehää.




> 4) Pieni vilkkaimman katuverkon eritasojen määrä. Esimerkiksi Saksassa isoilla kaduilla on paljon Helsinkiä enemmän eritasoja esimerkiksi Hämeentien ja Teollisuuskadun risteyksen malliin. Jos risteykset ovat valmiiksi eritasossa ratikalla on helpompaa.


Jos sinulla on tilasta huoli, niin kehotan unohtamaan eritasot. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Pasilanväylän risteys suureni huomattavasti kun siihen tehtiin tunneli.

Voisin ehkä vielä jotenkin ostaa ajatuksen että ideaaliratikka olisi sellainen joka pysäkkien välissä sukeltelee tunneleihin. Suuakot on vaan tasaisella maalla sata metriä pitkiä. Siihen nähden kuinka vaikeaa ja kallista tuollaisen suunnitelu on Helsinkiin, jossa on maan allakin reikää vieri vieressä, mitkä tahansa tässä ketjussa esitetyt parannukset on helppoa ja halpaa kuin saippua. Pelkkää Länsimetroa muuten suunnittelee sata ihmistä, Helsingin ratikoita käytännössä muutama. Jos olisi edes kymmenen...

----------


## Kani

> Ei, vaan tehdään Helsingin ratikoista nykyaikaisia. Ei tarvita tunneleita, eristäminen onnistuu helpomminkin. Niitä oikeasti vaikeita paikkoja joissa teoriassa eritaso olisi toimiva ratkaisu on niin vähän (ks. yllä), että niihin voidaan nikkaroida jotain sitten parin kymmenen vuoden päästä kun helpot ongelmat on korjattu.


Samaa mieltä. Tässä toistuu asetelma, joka on koko ajan HSL-alueen joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvässä politiikassa. Kun on joku pieni ongelma, joka korjaamalla saataisiin pienellä rahalla näkyviä parannuksia, se ei käy, vaan ongelmia aletaan käyttää keppihevosena paljon kalliimpiin ja raskaampiin ratkaisuihin. Suuret hankkeet kiinnostavat valta- ja velipiirejä enemmän kuin tavalliset arkiset parannukset, joista ei saa monumenttia omaan CV:hen.

----------


## teme

> Samaa mieltä. Tässä toistuu asetelma, joka on koko ajan HSL-alueen joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvässä politiikassa. Kun on joku pieni ongelma, joka korjaamalla saataisiin pienellä rahalla näkyviä parannuksia, se ei käy, vaan ongelmia aletaan käyttää keppihevosena paljon kalliimpiin ja raskaampiin ratkaisuihin. Suuret hankkeet kiinnostavat valta- ja velipiirejä enemmän kuin tavalliset arkiset parannukset, joista ei saa monumenttia omaan CV:hen.


Mulla on tähän se kahdeksan nollan sääntö, mikään ei kiinnosta ketään jos ei se maksa vähintään sataa miljoonaa. Ehdotan että paukutetaan sitä Raitioliikenteen kehittämisselvityksen loppusummaa kaikkine korjauksine, laajennuksieneen ja muineen, joka taisi olla 140 miljoonaa, ja kutsutaan sitä pintametroksi.

----------


## Dakkus

> Totta. Ja Berliinissähän on nopeampi joukkoliikenne tunneloitu, kun kaduilla on ratikoille hidasta ja ahdasta. Ratikoita kulkee kyllä mutta ne eivät ole kovin nopeita kuin liikenteellisesti rauhallisemmilla alueilla tai esikaupunkilinjoilla, ne katulinjat, jotka kulkevat kovin vilkkailla alueilla ovat usein aika hitaita vaakasuoria hissejä kuten Helsingissäkin ja täydentävät maanalaista verkkoa.
> 
> Monissa Berliiniä pienemmissä Saksan suurissa kaupungeissa nopea joukkoliikenne ei perustu yhtä paljon U- ja S- bahn verkkoon kuin Berliinissä, vaan raitiovaunutyyppisiä ratoja on tunneloitu ja eristetty vilkkaimmilla alueilla ja kun mennään enemmän esikaupunkeihin toimitaan pikaratikkamaisemmalla konseptilla. Toki S-bahneja on myös mutta nopea pikaratikkaverkko täydentää sitä.


Berliinissä on /osa/ nopeammasta joukkoliikenteestä tunneloitu.
Ratikoilla on kuitenkin olemassa M-linjansa ihan syystä. Ne ovat linjoja, jotka on tarkoitettu jopa päästä päähän matkustettaviksi. Useimmat niistä yhdistävät keskustamaisempia alueita alueisiin, joilla ei ole mitään S- tai U-bahn -yhteyttä, tai joilta kyseinen yhteys on kiertävän reitin takia kohtuuttoman hidas.
Etenkin linjoja M4 ja M5 käytetään aivan samaan tarkoitukseen kuin metroja ja S-Bahneja, linjoja M6 ja M8 /lähes/ samaan tarkoitukseen. M1 ja M2 on mulle jokseenkin tuntemattomia, joten en ota niihin kantaa.
Berliini kuitenkin jakaantuu kolmeen alueeseen: U-Bahnilla palveltuun, S-Bahnilla palveltuun ja ratikalla palveltuun. Katso Berliinin raskasraidejoukkoliikennekarttaa, niin huomaat koillisosassa olevan aukon. Sielläkin, 10-20 km päässä keskustasta, kuitenkin asuu ihmisiä. Ja on niitä ratikoita, joilla ne ihmiset pääsevät keskustaan.

Hirveän nopeita nuo linjat eivät ole, mutta ovat niiden keskinopeudet silti eritasottomuudesta huolimatta Helsinkiä parempia. M4:n keskinopeus on 19 km/h, M5:n 18,4 km/h ja M6:n 19 km/h. Ja noilla kaikilla vieläpä on Alexandeplatzin jälkeen hidas häntä, joka ei oikeastaan liity muuhun osaan linjasta.

Toinen kaupunki, jonka ratikkaliikenteen tunnen, on Brandenburgin osavaltion pääkaupunki Potsdam, jossa ei myöskään ole ratikoilla eritasoja, mutta silti tullaan hyvin toimeen.
Braunschweigissa olen katsellut ratikoita ihan keskusta-alueella. Siellä ainakaan en havainnut eritasoja. Enkä myöskään Erfurtissa, eikä niitä osunut silmiin niilläkään linjoilla, joilla olen huristellut Würzburgissa. Bremenissä tuttua on lähinnä keskustan alue ja lentokentälle vievä linja, jonka reitin olen pari kertaa kentältä junalle tai toisinpäin käveleskellyt. Leipzig ja Dresden... En ainakaan huomannut, mutta vähänpä olen kulkenut.
Ylipäätään väite, että Saksassa olisi kaupunkien tieverkoissa paljon (lainkaan) eritasoja on mulle vähän outo ja vieras. Siellä kuitenkin on kaupungistuttu niin paljon aikaisemmin kuin Suomessa, että siltarakentaminen on ollut täkäläistä kalliimpaa. Ehkä Saksassa on ratikkaverkkoja, joissa eritasoja on, mutta koko Saksan malliksi niitä ei todellakaan sovi yleistää.

Tärkeää on, että Saksassa ratikoista ei ajatella "yyh, hidas!" niin kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## petteri

> Mulla on tähän se kahdeksan nollan sääntö, mikään ei kiinnosta ketään jos ei se maksa vähintään sataa miljoonaa. Ehdotan että paukutetaan sitä Raitioliikenteen kehittämisselvityksen loppusummaa kaikkine korjauksine, laajennuksieneen ja muineen, joka taisi olla 140 miljoonaa, ja kutsutaan sitä pintametroksi.


Hyvä idea. Minusta mallia tuollaiselle verkolle voisi ottaa vaikka Porton metrosta, joka on vilkkaimmilla alueilla, tunneloitu (yhteensä 8 km tunnelia) ja sillä on myös maatasossa eristettyjä osia, mutta kulkee sitten rauhallisilla alueilla hyvinkin pikaratikkamaisesti. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porto_Metro

Tämäntyylinen järjestelmä tarvittaisiin Helsingin seudullekin täydentämään metroa, paikallisjunia ja katuratikoita. Helsingin seudulla on nykyään paljon alueita, jotka eivät vielä ole raideliikenteen piirissä, mutta joissa junalle tai metrolle ei riitä kysyntää. Nopealla raitiotiejärjestelmällä tai kevytmetrolla ihan miten sitä halutaan kutsua voidaan nopeasti kulkevalla raideliikenteellä tavoittaa uusia alueita. 

Nykyisen katuratikkajärjestelmän jättäisin keskeisiltä osilta aika lailla nykyiseksi vaakasuoraksi hissiksi, toki pieniä pidennyksiä voidaan tehdä, jos kapasiteetti antaa myöten.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:18 ----------




> Berliinissä on /osa/ nopeammasta joukkoliikenteestä tunneloitu.
> Berliini kuitenkin jakaantuu kolmeen alueeseen: U-Bahnilla palveltuun, S-Bahnilla palveltuun ja ratikalla palveltuun. Katso Berliinin raskasraidejoukkoliikennekarttaa, niin huomaat koillisosassa olevan aukon. Sielläkin, 10-20 km päässä keskustasta, kuitenkin asuu ihmisiä. Ja on niitä ratikoita, joilla ne ihmiset pääsevät keskustaan.
> 
> Hirveän nopeita nuo linjat eivät ole, mutta ovat niiden keskinopeudet silti eritasottomuudesta huolimatta Helsinkiä parempia. M4:n keskinopeus on 19 km/h, M5:n 18,4 km/h ja M6:n 19 km/h. Ja noilla kaikilla vieläpä on Alexandeplatzin jälkeen hidas häntä, joka ei oikeastaan liity muuhun osaan linjasta.


Kuinka tiheästi asuttu on Berliinin koillisosa on? Aika suuri osa Berliinistähän on hyvin tiheää kivitalokaupunkia, mutta onko koillisosa erilainen alue?

----------


## Kani

Ei näemmä kannattanut kokeilla sarkasmia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratikkaverkosto oli laajimmillaan kohtuullisen iso, mutta en osaa yhtäkkiä lähdekirjallisuutta tutkimatta sanoa kuinka merkittävässä roolissa se oli itse kaupunkirakenteen kannalta. Aikakauden vaunut olivat niin pieniä kapasiteetiltaan, ja toisaalta kun kaupunki oli/on varsin kompakti, otaksuisin että valtaosa varsinkin köyhemmästä väestöstä käveli hyvin paljon matkojaan.


Tästä linkistä löytyy joukkoliikennekartta Pariisista vuodelta 1903: http://www.discusmedia.com/authors.php?id=24939. Ensimmäsen metrolinjan käyttöönotosta oli kulunut 3 vuotta.

Kuten Mikko Laaksonen aiemmin kirjoitti, Pariisi ei ole suunniteltu metrolle eikä ratikoille, vaan jalankulkuun. Raitiotiet on kuitenkin perustettu jo 1855. Kun metro päätettiin tehdä, raitioliikennettä oli pyöritetty lähes puoli vuosisataa pääasiassa hevosvetoisena Pariisin ahtailla kaduilla. Ja hyvin tiheällä verkolla.

Metro ei kuitenkaan ollut sitä, mitä nykyään metrolla ymmärretään, varsinkaan Helsingissä. Pariisin metro oli kadunpinnan alapuolelle laitettu raitiotie. Aluksi liikenne hoidettiin 23 kasiakselisen vaunun junilla, jotka olivat samankokoisia kuin raitiovaunut maanpinnalla. Ratkaisulla haettiin vain tilaa, jota katutasossa käyttivät jalankulkijat ja hevosajurit.

Ei silloin ollut liikennevaloja eikä 4050 -metrisiä matalalattiavaunuja. Jos olisi, katutasolle olisi voitu tehdä tehokkaampi raitiotie kuin tehtiin kadunpinnan alle. Ja katu olisi ollut tehokkaammassa käytössä kuin maanalaisen raitiotien kanssa. Sen aikaisissa oloissa maanalainen raitiotie nimeltä Le Métropolitain oli parasta mitä saatiin, ja varakas kaupunki siirsi raitiotiensä maan alle vähemmässä kuin 40 vuodessa.

Mutta kun on ensimmäisten joukossa liikkeellä, ei voi saada hyödyksi sitä kehitystä, joka tapahtuu myöhemmin. Pariisin metron pysyvä ongelma on alhainen kapasiteetti. Metroista ryhdyttiin muissa kaupungeissa tekemään isompia vasta silloin, kun Pariisn metroverkko oli lähes rakennettu, eli 1930-luvulla. Toisaalta RER-junat ovatkin sitten todella tehokkaita 2-kerroksisen kalustonsa ansiosta.

Mutta Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseen ei Pariisista voi mallia hakea. Pariisi oli jo 100 vuotta sitten Helsingin seutua isompi, eikä nykyään tarvitse enää rajoittua 1800-luvun lopun teknologian rajoituksiin.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Hyvä idea. Minusta mallia tuollaiselle verkolle voisi ottaa vaikka Porton metrosta, joka on vilkkaimmilla alueilla, tunneloitu (yhteensä 8 km tunnelia) ja sillä on myös maatasossa eristettyjä osia, mutta kulkee sitten rauhallisilla alueilla hyvinkin pikaratikkamaisesti. 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porto_Metro
> 
> Tämäntyylinen järjestelmä tarvittaisiin Helsingin seudullekin täydentämään metroa, paikallisjunia ja katuratikoita. Helsingin seudulla on nykyään paljon alueita, jotka eivät vielä ole raideliikenteen piirissä, mutta joissa junalle tai metrolle ei riitä kysyntää. Nopealla raitiotiejärjestelmällä tai kevytmetrolla ihan miten sitä halutaan kutsua voidaan nopeasti kulkevalla raideliikenteellä tavoittaa uusia alueita.


Eikä maksanut kuin 3 500 miljoonaa euroa. Jos tekee kymmenitttäin maanalaisia asemia, jotta saa kattavan palvelun, niin siinä käy noin.

----------


## petteri

Ei toki Porton metro halpa ratkaisu ole. Mutta halvalla ei saa hyvää. Joukkoliikenteessä pitää tehdä valintoja. Minusta Helsinkiin tarvitaan kunnon pikaratikkaverkko, ei lisää matalevia katuratikoita. Eikä noin laajaa verkkoa tarvitse hetkessä rakentaa. Samantyylisen ratkaisun tekeminen Helsingissä lienee myös halvempaa kuin Portossa, kun Helsingissä on jo metro- ja lähijunaverkko, joka jo nyt kulkee alueilla, joilla Porton metron rakentaminen on tullut kalleimmaksi.

----------


## hylje

Tuo nyt on puhdas arvovalinta: pitääkö kaupunkia hajauttaa vai tiivistää? Nopean liikenteen suosiminen on puhtaasti kaupungin ulkopuolella asuvia ja työskenteleviä varten, eli yhteiskuntarakennetta hajauttavaa. Hidas liikenne puolestaan suosii kaupungissa asuvia ja työskenteleviä, joka tiivistää yhteiskuntarakennetta.

Vaikka kadulla oleva sekaliikenne on luonteenomaisesti hidasta, se voi silti olla nopeampaa kuin mitä Helsingissä on totuttu. Eikä se vaadi mullistavia muutoksia, paitsi nyt ehkä virkamieskoneistossa.

Ja onhan sille nopealle liikenteelle sijansa: kunhan hidas paikallisliikenne on plakkarissa. Ja silloinkin pienimuotoisesti esimerkiksi pikabussein. Tai autoin.

----------


## petteri

> Tuo nyt on puhdas arvovalinta: pitääkö kaupunkia hajauttaa vai tiivistää? Nopean liikenteen suosiminen on puhtaasti kaupungin ulkopuolella asuvia ja työskenteleviä varten, eli yhteiskuntarakennetta hajauttavaa. Hidas liikenne puolestaan suosii kaupungissa asuvia ja työskenteleviä, joka tiivistää yhteiskuntarakennetta.


Voi olla, että olen aika yksinkertainen, kun en millään ymmärrä, miksi joukkoliikenteen pitäisi olla hidasta ja mitä etuja joukkoliikenteen hitaudesta syntyy. 

Kaupungin tiiviyden edut kyllä ymmärrän. Mutta eihän nykyään haluta aidosti tiivistä kaupunkia. Ei todellakaan. Jos halutaan tiivistää kaupunkia, siihen voidaan esimerkiksi pyrkiä lisäämään rakennusoikeutta joka puolelle, täyttämällä merta laajasti ja kuivaamalla epämääräiset haisevat rapakot, joissa ei asustele kuin siivekkäitä, kuten esimerkiksi vaikka Laajalahti ja Vanhakaupunginlahti. Mutta esimerkiksi Lauttasaaren, Oulunkylän Tapanilan tai Tapiolan rakennusoikeuksien voimakas lisääminen saa heti NIMBYt liikkeelle. Jostain käsittämättömästä syystä suojelualueita pitää olla keskellä kaupunkia, niinkuin linnuilla ei olisi siipiä ja merentäytötkään eivät ole suosiossa. Edes kauas Östersundomin korpeen ei muka sopi rakentaa kunnon kaupunkia, vaan sielläkin pitää kaupunkirakennetta pirstaloittaa muka "luonnonsuojelun" nimissä.

Nykyään aitoa halua tiivistää kaupunkia ei minusta vaan ole. Se on arvovalinta, jos mikä. Kun asutus leviää, tarvitaan siis nopeaa joukkoliikennettä, jotta joukkoliikenne pysyisi houkuttelevana vaihtoehtona.

----------


## mv

> täyttämällä merta laajasti ja kuivaamalla epämääräiset haisevat rapakot, joissa ei asustele kuin siivekkäitä, kuten esimerkiksi vaikka Laajalahti ja Vanhakaupunginlahti. Mutta esimerkiksi Lauttasaaren, Oulunkylän Tapanilan tai Tapiolan rakennusoikeuksien voimakas lisääminen saa heti NIMBYt liikkeelle. Jostain käsittämättömästä syystä suojelualueita pitää olla keskellä kaupunkia, niinkuin linnuilla ei olisi siipiä ja merentäytötkään eivät ole suosiossa. Edes kauas Östersundomin korpeen ei muka sopi rakentaa kunnon kaupunkia, vaan sielläkin pitää kaupunkirakennetta pirstaloittaa muka "luonnonsuojelun" nimissä..


Toivottavasti tämä oli sarkasmia ja vitsivitsi kuten entisen eduskunta-avustajan blogi.

----------


## teme

> Ei toki Porton metro halpa ratkaisu ole. Mutta halvalla ei saa hyvää. Joukkoliikenteessä pitää tehdä valintoja. Minusta Helsinkiin tarvitaan kunnon pikaratikkaverkko, ei lisää matalevia katuratikoita. Eikä noin laajaa verkkoa tarvitse hetkessä rakentaa. Samantyylisen ratkaisun tekeminen Helsingissä lienee myös halvempaa kuin Portossa, kun Helsingissä on jo metro- ja lähijunaverkko, joka jo nyt kulkee alueilla, joilla Porton metron rakentaminen on tullut kalleimmaksi.


Ja keskinopeuskin peräti 28km/h. Toi on noin 10-20% nopeampi kuin pikaratikka, hinta noin viisikertainen. Jos nyt oikein optimistiksi heittäydyn, niin rahaa voisi olla ehkä 50M vuodessa. Sillä rakentaa kilometrin Porton metroa, tai noin seitsämän kilometriä pikaratikkaa. Haluatko sä että tuo valmistuu sinun elinaikanasi?

Mitä kaupunkirakenteen tiivistämiseen tulee, niin meillä on semmoinen suurin piirtein Turun kaupungin verran rakennusoikeutta odottamassa että motareja lähempänä kaupunkia korvataan kaduilla. Ja niiden keskellä on tietenkin kiskot.

----------


## 339-DF

Teme ja Petteri, määritelkää toisillenne, mitä se pikaratikka tarkoittaa käyttämällä esim. tätä: http://jlf.fi/f17/6169-nykyaikainen-...ta/#post121358 Todennäköisesti puhutte ihan eri asioista, kun Petterille pikaratikka on ymmärtääkseni vain tuollainen amerikkalaistyyppinen ja Temelle taas käy saksalaistyyppinenkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mulla on tähän se kahdeksan nollan sääntö, mikään ei kiinnosta ketään jos ei se maksa vähintään sataa miljoonaa. Ehdotan että paukutetaan sitä Raitioliikenteen kehittämisselvityksen loppusummaa kaikkine korjauksine, laajennuksieneen ja muineen, joka taisi olla 140 miljoonaa, ja kutsutaan sitä pintametroksi.


Ei se kyllä tainnut Kanjo-suunnitelmaakaan auttaa.

----------


## teme

> Teme ja Petteri, määritelkää toisillenne, mitä se pikaratikka tarkoittaa käyttämällä esim. tätä: http://jlf.fi/f17/6169-nykyaikainen-...ta/#post121358 Todennäköisesti puhutte ihan eri asioista, kun Petterille pikaratikka on ymmärtääkseni vain tuollainen amerikkalaistyyppinen ja Temelle taas käy saksalaistyyppinenkin.


Joo. Se mikä minulle käy tosin riippuu etäisyyksistä. Kovin paljon Jokerin takana ei minusta edes ole ilman mittavaa lisärakentamista kiinnostavia ratikkamantuja, sitäpaitsi semmoisessa autolähiössä on tilaa niin ruhtinaallisesti että bussitkin liikkuu ihan hyvin. Östersundom on sitten ihan oma juttunsa.

----------


## teme

Sen voisi vielä sanoa, että jotenkin ymmärrän niitä amerikkalaisia pikaratikoita amerikassa. Kun siellä matkat mitataan kymmenissä maileissa, ja meillä kilometreissä, niin onhan se nyt joukkoliikenteellekin ihan eri juttu.

----------


## petteri

> Joo. Se mikä minulle käy tosin riippuu etäisyyksistä. Kovin paljon Jokerin takana ei minusta edes ole ilman mittavaa lisärakentamista kiinnostavia ratikkamantuja, sitäpaitsi semmoisessa autolähiössä on tilaa niin ruhtinaallisesti että bussitkin liikkuu ihan hyvin.


Mitäh?  :Smile:  Jokeriltahan ne hyvät neitseelliiset pikaratikkamannut vasta alkaa. Laaksolahti, Lintuvaara, Hämeenkylä, Konala, Pähkinärinne, Kaivoksela, Ylästö, Tammisto, Backas, Tapaninkylä, Suutarila, Pihlajisto, Pihlajamäki, Jakomäki, Vaarala, Hakunila jne. 

Joukkoliikenteen käyttöastekin on tuolla niin huono, että "pikaratikkailmiölle" olisi tuolla kunnolla tilausta.

Kyllä kai noista muutama hyvä käytävä löytyisi kun vielä Jokerin etelä-puoleltakin katettaisiin sopivia alueita. Haasteena on vaan, miten päästä ripeästi kantakaupungista ulos. Tuolle etäisyydelle tarvitaan jo kunnon nopeutta.

----------


## teme

> Mitäh? Jokeriltahan ne hyvät pikaratikkamannut vasta alkaa. Laaksolahti, Lintuvaara, Hämeenkylä, Konala, Pähkinärinne, Kaivoksela, Ylästö, Tammisto, Backas, Tapaninkylä, Suutarila, Pihlajisto, Pihlajamäki, Jakomäki, Vaarala, Hakunila jne. 
> 
> Kyllä kai noista muutama hyvä käytävä löytyisi kun vielä Jokerin etelä-puoleltakin katettaisiin sopivia alueita. Haasteena on vaan, miten päästä ripeästi kantakaupungista ulos. Tuolle etäisyydelle tarvitaan jo kunnon nopeutta.


Kato niitä asukasmääriä ja tiheyksiä. Ei tuo mahdoton ajatus ole, mutta lähinnä houkuttelevia minusta Pihlajamäki ja Pihlajisto, ja ne on taas aika lähellä. Pihlajiston läpi itseasiassa menee Jokeri, mitään muuta kun siitä Oulunkylään (junavaihto) ja Mäkelänkadun kautta Hakaniemeen. Joku Suutarila taas on jo niin kaukana, että liityntäliikenteessäkin on järkeä kun matkan pituus kompensoi vaivaa, ja sitä varten on jo junarata. TramTrain toki juttu sinänsä.

----------


## Jykke

> Otetaan ensimmäiseksi esimerkiksi nopea Ranskalainen uusi raitiotie eli Marseillen T1, sen linjanopeus on oikein erinomainen, ilmeisesti liki 35 km/h eli lähes metron luokkaa, kun sitä ei ole tungettu tiheästi asutulla alueella kaduille, vaan se kulkee pitkällä matkalla yllätys-yllätys tunnelissa ja eristetyllä radalla.


Itse laskin kyseiselle linjalle keskinopeudeksi 18 km/h. Linjan pituus on 6,1 km, josta jo entisajoilta peräisin olevassa tunnelissa, jossa on vain yksi (pääte)pysäkki mennään noin 500 - 600 metriä. Lisäksi yksiraiteisessa tunnelissa vaunut näyttäisivät menevän aika lailla samaa vauhtia kuin kadun pinnallakin. Eli Marseillen tapauksessa en näkisi tunnelikortin hehkutuksella juurikaan merkitystä. 

Lisäksi linja näyttää kyllä kartasta ja Googlen Streetviewstä katsottuna kulkevan koko matkan tiheän kaupunkialueen sisällä ihan normaalilla pysäkkivälillä. Omille kaistoilleen toki eristettynä niin kuin kuuluukin. 




> Toiseksi esimerkiksi voidaan ottaa Lyonin uusi ratikkalinja T1, joka kulkee tiheästi rakennetullakin alueella katutasossa, sitä ei voi minusta hyvälläkään tahdolla väittää nopeaksi, kun sen linjanopeus on noin 16km/h eli varsin lähellä Helsingin katuratikoiden luokkaa.


Kun kuljetaan tiheästi rakennetussa kantakaupungissa ja tiheämmällä pysäkkivälillä on keskinopeus luonnollisesti alhaisempi kuin raskaalla metrolla. Lyonin T3 esim. kulkee täyseristettyä (maanpäällistä) rataa peräti 35 km/h keskinopeudella, jolla pysäkkiväli on pitkä. Rata on itseasiassa toteutettukin entiselle rautatielinjalle. Se konkreettinen nopeus tulee esikaupunkien raskaammin eristetyiltä väyliltä, mutta keskustassa se nopeus tulee siitä, kuinka jouheasti matka menee. Ei sen mukaan että saataisiin ajaa koko matka mahdollisimman korkealla nopeudella.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Nykyisen katuratikkajärjestelmän jättäisin keskeisiltä osilta aika lailla nykyiseksi vaakasuoraksi hissiksi, toki pieniä pidennyksiä voidaan tehdä, jos kapasiteetti antaa myöten.


Tarkoitatko nyt sanoa, että sinusta pieniä ja ilmeisen kustannustehokkaita parannuksia nykylinjastolle ei pidä tehdä, vai unohditko vaan keskustelun varsinaisen aiheen, eli Helsingin (nykyisen) raideliikenteen nopeuttamisen?

Nykylinjastoa kun voi ilmiselvästi nopeuttaa useamman kymmenen prosenttia tekemättä mitään erityisen vaikeaa. Jos kalustukokoa samalla maltillisesti kasvatetaan, kuten lienee tapahtumassa, on mahdollista saada aikaan myönteisen kehityksen kierre, jossa ratikoita oikeasti parannetaan. Sen jälkeen onkin sitten hyvä aika keskustella siitä, tarvitaanko sen lisäksi jotain suuria uudistuksia, kuten tunneliosuuksia tai jopa täysin erillistä verkkoa. 

Mutta ensin helpot temput pois alta. Kalliit parannukset pitää tehdä tarvittaessa halpojen lisäksi, ei vaihtoehtona niille.

----------


## risukasa

> Tarkoitatko nyt sanoa, että sinusta pieniä ja ilmeisen kustannustehokkaita parannuksia nykylinjastolle ei pidä tehdä, vai unohditko vaan keskustelun varsinaisen aiheen, eli Helsingin (nykyisen) raideliikenteen nopeuttamisen?
> 
> Nykylinjastoa kun voi ilmiselvästi nopeuttaa useamman kymmenen prosenttia tekemättä mitään erityisen vaikeaa. Jos kalustukokoa samalla maltillisesti kasvatetaan, kuten lienee tapahtumassa, on mahdollista saada aikaan myönteisen kehityksen kierre, jossa ratikoita oikeasti parannetaan. Sen jälkeen onkin sitten hyvä aika keskustella siitä, tarvitaanko sen lisäksi jotain suuria uudistuksia, kuten tunneliosuuksia tai jopa täysin erillistä verkkoa. 
> 
> Mutta ensin helpot temput pois alta. Kalliit parannukset pitää tehdä tarvittaessa halpojen lisäksi, ei vaihtoehtona niille.


"Maltillinen" on kaunis sana, mutta oikeasti kalustokoon kasvattamisessa ei saisi viivytellä. Nelosella pitäisi alkaa ajamaan kahden väliosavaunun junia jo tänään, jotta saataisiin ruuhka-ajan kapasiteetti kysynnän tasolle ja vuoroväli pidennettyä sellaiseksi että liikenne on sujuvaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tarkennan vielä että ajatukseni ei ollut korvata nykymetroa raitioteillä vaan kysyä miten olisi jos alunperin olisikin rakennettu raitioteitä eikä metroa. Tämähän on erittäin hypoteettinen ja spekulatiivinen kysymys, koska moderni raitiotie olisi ollut tuolloin anakronismi, ei sellaista tunnettu. Jos kuitenkin oletetaan -  täysin hypoteettisesti - että niin olisi tehty, niin nähdäkseni kehityskulku olisi ollut täysin mahdollinen, mutta olisi samalla johtanut kaupunkirakenteen kehittymiseen hieman eri suuntaan.


Palataan vielä tähän historialliseen tilanteeseen. Antero oikeastaan sanoikin olennaisimman: pariisilaiset tavallaan tekivät modernin raitiovaunun, sillä tavalla kuin sen ajan tekniikka ja ymmärrys sen mahdollistivat. Teknisten esteiden lisäksi taustalla on väkisinkin ollut arvovalintoja, eikä oikeastaan edes valintoja, vaan toisenlaisia käsityksiä kaupungista. Puhutaan jo aika kaukaisesta ajasta. Teknisistä esteistä ei ole kukaan tainnut tulla maininneeksi liikennevaloja, nehän tulivat vasta sotien välisenä aikana kaiketi, Suomeen vasta sotien jälkeen.

Tärkeinpänä syynä raitiovaunun hautaamiseen pitäisin kuitenkin sitä, että aikana ennen autoliikenteen yleistymistä tuskin nähtiin toivottavana, että kadulla kulkisi ajoneuvoja, joiden nopeus olisi selkeästi jalankulkijan nopeutta suurempi. Ehkä sitä ei edes pidetty mahdollisena. Jos kyse on arvovalinnasta, niin valinta tuskin tapahtui toisen liikennemuodon hyväksi, vaan katuelämän hyväksi. Liikennevaloasiaa katsoessani selasin hyllyssäni olevaa Liikemaailman pikkujättiläistä vuodelta 1946 ja sieltä sattui silmiin hyvin kuvaava pätkä: "Torien ja aukioiden järjestelyssä kaupungeissa on liikennekysymys tullut yhä merkitsevämmäksi. Sen sijaan, että ne ennen olivat pääasiallisesti kauppapaikkoja, ne ovat yhä enemmän muuttuneet liikenneaukioiksi. Nykyaikaisen liikenteen erilajisille ajoneuvoille ne tulevat pian ahtaiksi, etenkin jos niitä samalla ajoneuvojen pysäköimispaikkoina. Tätä koetetaan välttää järjestämällä liikenne määrättyihin uomiin, usein kiertäväksi, joten saadaan osia alueesta rauhalliseksi. Tällaiset aukiot tyhjennetään myös myyntikojuista ja muista laitteista, joiden lomitse liikenteen täytyisi pujotella hitaasti ja suunnittelemattomin reitein. Linja-autoliikennettä varten on järjestettävä erikoisia lähtö- ja saapumispaikkoja laitureineen, joiden vieressä on nykyään tavallisesti huoltoasemia yleisön palvelua varten." Sanoisin, että vielä tuolloin Pariisi ei ollut valmis "järjestämään liikennettä erityisiin uomiin" ja tyhjentämään katuja ja aukioita "kojuista ja muista laitteista". Liikennemuodoista esteeksi on saatettua myös kokea kaupunkilogistiikka. Kaduthan ovat perinteisesti olleet paikkoja, missä tavarakuormia on lastattu ja purettu. Siksihän 1800-luvun kaupunkikatu on niin leveä: jotta liikenne voisi ohittaa kadun reunalla olevat pysäköidyt ja lastaavat tai purkavat ajoneuvot.

----------


## sane

Suoritin tässä hieman Excel-laskentaa, jota varten katsoin Google mapsista Mannerheimintien pysäkkien etäisyydet välillä Kansaneläkelaitos - Lasipalatsi. Laskin jokaiselle pysäkkivälille ajoajan kiihtyvyydellä 0,8 m/s2, jonka lisäksi käytin 20 s pysäkkiaikoja pysäkeillä. Piirsin tämän jälkeen kaikkien pysäkkien saapumis- ja lähtöajat yhteen kuvaajaan, jotta siitä pystyisi tarkastelemaan graafisesti ratikoiden pysäkeille saapumista ja lähtemistä. Vuorovälinä käytin 2,5 min = 150 s (ajatuksena 4 + 10, molemmat 5 min välein). Kun Lasipalatsilta laittoi ratikan lähtemään takasin päin 60 s ensimmäisen Kansaneläkelaitokselta etelään lähteneen jälkeen, saapuvat ja lähtevät ratikat pysäkeiltä käytännössä molempiin suuntiin samaan aikaan (kuva liitteenä). Ottaen huomioon, että vaikeimmat risteykset (Nordenskiöldinkatu ja Helsinginkatu) sijaitsevat pysäkkien kohdalla, ei liikennevalojen rytmityksen siten, että ratikan ei tarvitse niihin pysähtyä kertaakaan pitäisi mitenkään mahdotonta olla, kunhan valitaan valokierroksi vuorovälin moninkerta.

Sain laskelmalla käyttämällä huippunopeutta 40 km/h keskinopeudeksi 23 km/h, ja 50 km/h huippunopeudella keskinopeuden 25 km/h. Risteysten aiheuttamia paikallisia nopeusrajoituksia en ottanut huomioon.

Toki tämä on ainoastaan teoreettinen tarkastelu, jolloin käytännössä varmaan kannattaisi kertoa ajoajat jollain kertoimella, jotta ne ovat käytännössä saavutettavissa. Tämä ei kuitenkaan poista sitä, että ratikka mahtuisi molempiin suuntiin jokaisesta risteyksestä läpi n. 30 s aikaikkunan sisällä, eli käyttämällä järkevää valokiertoa pitäisi olla suhteellisen helppo suunnitella ratikoille "ikuinen vihreä". Vai oliko tässä jokin, jonka ajattelin väärin?

----------


## risukasa

> Vai oliko tässä jokin, jonka ajattelin väärin?


Oikea ongelma on se, miten saadaan lumipallo pysäytettyä, kun yhdellä pysäkillä on tullut viivytys. Kiinteällä valokierrolla ei siis päästä vielä hirveän pitkälle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikea ongelma on se, miten saadaan lumipallo pysäytettyä, kun yhdellä pysäkillä on tullut viivytys. Kiinteällä valokierrolla ei siis päästä vielä hirveän pitkälle.


Valokierron ei tule olla kiinteä vaan sidottu vaunujen kulkuun. Valokierrossa voi ja saa tapathua vaihtelua, on yhdentekevää, läpäiseekö risteyksen muutama auto enemmän tai vähemmän per kierto. Vaunun tippuminen rytmistä siis vältetään rytmin joustamisella.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Oikea ongelma on se, miten saadaan lumipallo pysäytettyä, kun yhdellä pysäkillä on tullut viivytys. Kiinteällä valokierrolla ei siis päästä vielä hirveän pitkälle.


Esimerkiksi 150 s valokierrolla lienee Manskun suunnalle noissakin risteyksissä mahdollista saada vähintään 65 s, jolloin vaunujen tarvitseman 30 s jälkeen jäisi myöhästymisille vielä 35 s pelivaraa. Siinä ei mielestäni enää paljoa auttaisi, vaikka kiertoa pystyisi aikaistamaan tai myöhentämään muutamalla sekunnilla. Ja mikäli myöhstyy tätä enemmän, tipahtaisi seuraavaan aaltoon, eli myöhstymistä kertyisi valokierron verran, mikä ei mielestäny myöskään olisi mitenkään katastrofaalista. Vaatisi tosin sen jälkeen, että kaikille pysäkeille mahtuu kaksi yksikköä kerrallaan. Mutta olisiko 150 s valokierto liian pitkä?




> Valokierron ei tule olla kiinteä vaan sidottu vaunujen kulkuun. Valokierrossa voi ja saa tapathua vaihtelua, on yhdentekevää, läpäiseekö risteyksen muutama auto enemmän tai vähemmän per kierto. Vaunun tippuminen rytmistä siis vältetään rytmin joustamisella.
> 
> Antero


En tarkoituksella merkannut tuohon pienempiä risteyksiä, koska niissä ei pitäisi olla vaikeuksia tunnistaa lähestyvää ratikkaa ja päästää se aina läpi häiritsemättä muuta liikennettä mitenkään merkittävästi. Eli halusin selvittää, pystyykö Nordenskiöldin- ja Helsinginkadun risteyksiin suunnittelemaan kiinteät valokierrot siten, että läpi päästäisiin aina suunnilleen aikataulussa ollessa. Ja tältä ainakin näyttäisi. En myöskään tiedä tarkemmin, mutta vilkkaiden risteysten valokierron ohjaaminen raitiovaunun mukaan silloin kun jokaisen kierron aikana tulee raitiovaunu kuulostaisi aika hurjalta?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eli halusin selvittää, pystyykö Nordenskiöldin- ja Helsinginkadun risteyksiin suunnittelemaan kiinteät valokierrot siten, että läpi päästäisiin aina suunnilleen aikataulussa ollessa. Ja tältä ainakin näyttäisi. En myöskään tiedä tarkemmin, mutta vilkkaiden risteysten valokierron ohjaaminen raitiovaunun mukaan silloin kun jokaisen kierron aikana tulee raitiovaunu kuulostaisi aika hurjalta?


Muutamia vaihtoehtoja tulee mieleen. Ensinnä voisi nuo vuorot järjestää niin, että raitiovaunut nimen omaan eivät kohtaa risteyksessä. Kun vuoroväli on kuitenkin sulla 2,5 min, eli 150 s, niin itse valokierto on luontevasti puolet tai kolmannes tuosta. Ja kun kerrallaan tulee vain yksi vaunu risteykseen, ei ole mikään ongelma säätää raitiovaunun vaiheen tarkkaa hetkeä vaikka 30 s verran. Toinen vaihtoehto on vaatia raitiovaunuilta täsmällistä liikennöintiä ja jotta tämä olisi mahdollista, aikataulusta tehdään tarpeeksi löysä: pysäkkiajat ovat riittäviä ja vaunut odottavat hetken ennen tälle radanpätkälle tulemista, jotta lähtöhetki osuisi sekunnilleen kohdalleen. Kolmantena vaihtoehtona on jättää aikatauluun tyhjiä välejä. Eli lisäät tuohon aikatauluun varaviivan jokaiselle vuorolle vaikka 90 s vuoron oikean viivan jälkeen ja myös tälle on oma paikka valokierrossa, joka aktivoituu tarvittaessa. Eli jokainen vuoro voi tippua varaviivalle sotkematta muuta liikennettä.

Näitä keinoja yhdistelemällä pitäisi homman toimia. (Varoitus: tämä oli sitten yksityisajattelua, opinnoissa pääsen liikennevaloihin ja älyliikenteeseen vasta ensi vuonna.)

----------


## GT8N

Omakaupunki uutisoi pääkaupunkiseudun liikennemelusta: 


> Lähes puolet Helsingin asukkaista altistuu liikennemelulle, ilmenee pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien ja Liikenneviraston selvityksestä. Viime vuonna 282 060 ihmistä asui yli 55 desibelin vuorokausimelutason alueilla Helsingissä.
> 
> Melua aiheuttavat muun muassa autoilu, lentoliikenne, junat, metro ja raitiovaunut. Esimerkiksi raitiovaunujen kolinasta kärsii 50 800 asukasta ja metron melusta 9 700 ihmistä.
> 
> Melulle altistuvien määrä on kasvanut vuoden 2007 selvityksestä. Helsingin kaupungin ympäristökeskuksen mukaan syynä on pääosin laskentatapojen muutos, mutta osin myös asukasmäärän kasvu. Meluselvitykseen sisältyi tällä kertaa myös esimerkiksi satamien ja voimalaitosten melu ja raitiolinjojen risteysten ja vaihteiden kolina.


Raitioliikenteen melun taso johtuu pitkälti täysin väärästä ratatekniikasta. Raitioliikenteen melua pystyisi vähentämään oleellisesti:
 *Hiomalla matalauraisia ristikoita*. Matalauraiset vaihteet ja ristikot kuluvat käytössä epätasaisiksi, mistä johtuu matalien urien aiheuttama tärinä ja melu. Helsinkiin ei ole koskaan hankittu konetta matalien urien hiomista varten, sillä "ei ole ollut ennenkään". *Lopettamalla radan valamisen betoniin ja asfalttiin*. Radan upottaminen betoniin ja asfalttiin luo suuren kaikupohjan, joka aiheuttaa huomattavan melutason nousun. Lisäksi em. radan geometriaan muodostuvia virheitä ei voi korjata purkamatta rataa. Varoittavia esimerkkejä geometriavirheistä ovat mm. Helsinginkadun itäpään sekä Mäkelänkadun radat. *Lopettamalla suunnitelmallisen kiskojen vaurioittamisen*. Kun betoniin ja asfalttiin valetun radan kiskojenvaihto on kallista ja suuritöistä, on täällä keksitty täysin omaperäinen (=käsittämätön) tapa pidentää käytettyjen kiskojen elinikää tekemällä kiskon hamaraan kaksi railoa, joihin hitsataan täyteainetta. Täyteainehitsatun kiskon pinta on epätasainen ja aiheuttaa huomattavasti melua normaaliin kiskoon verrattuna. Vielä enemmän melua aiheutuu, kun täyteaine kuluessaan lohkeilee ja irtoaa. Tällöin jäljellä olevassa kiskossa railot aiheuttavat vielä pahempaa melua. Tämä yhdistettynä betoniseen ratapohjaan aiheuttaa käsittämättömän Helsinkijyrinän (TM) Suosittelen matkustamaan variotramilla Hakaniemi-Sörnäinen -välin ja kokea ratatekniikan luoman korviahuumaavan äänimaailman. *Siirtymällä* *syväuraisiin vaihteisiin ja ristikoihin*.

----------


## risukasa

> Täällä keksitty täysin omaperäinen (=käsittämätön) tapa pidentää käytettyjen kiskojen elinikää tekemällä kiskon hamaraan kaksi railoa, joihin hitsataan täyteainetta. Täyteainehitsatun kiskon pinta on epätasainen ja aiheuttaa huomattavasti melua normaaliin kiskoon verrattuna.


Jaa tästä se pahannäköinen kiskon kulkupinta tulee joka jyrisee niin pirusti. Melu on todellakin korviahuumaava jo parinkympin nopeudessa.

Lisää melua vähentäviä toimia mitä tulee mieleen:

Ajonopeuksien tehokkaampi kontrollointi. Oli risteys syvä- tai matalaurainen, sille on aina olemassa kriittinen nopeus, jonka ylittäminen nostaa melutasoa tuntuvasti ja lisää myös kulumista, mikä tekee risteyksestä jatkossa entistä äänekkäämmän. Myös joissain kaarteissa nopeus lisää melua. Helsingissä rajoitukset on kuitenkin tehty rikottaviksi ja kaksinkertaisetkin ylinopeudet ristikoissa ovat täysin tavallisia. 

Jonkinlainen automatisoitu valvonta pitäisi saada aikaan. Liitto tietenkin mieluummin puolustaa kuljettajien oikeutta ajaa työnantajan maksamalla ajalla, radalla ja kalustolla miten sattuu, mutta ehkä jollain porkkanalla voitaisiin sekin saada mukaan, vaikkapa lieventämällä sanktioita tai sujuvoittamalla liikennettä yleisesti.
-Kuljettajille paremmat keinot ajaa rajoitusten mukaan. Nivelvaunun tehonsäätö ei käytännössä mahdollista tasaista 10km/h ryömittämistä, vaan varsinkin ylämäissä se sudittaa. Paras tapa päästä ongelmasta ovat syväuraiset ristikot, joihin voi ottaa vauhtia paristakympistä ylöspäin ja rullata yli sudittelematta. Toinen keino on jonkinlainen vakionopeudensäädin, jolla voidaan ylittää matalauraisiksi jäävät risteykset minimaalisella sutimisella.
-Laipanvoitelu kaikkeen kalustoon

Ristikoita on kyllä hiotutettu ilmeisesti saksalaisella urakoitsijalla, mutta vaikuttaa siltä että hiontatahti ei ole pysynyt kulutuksen mukana.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämähän saa esim. KSV:ssä ihan absurdit mittasuhteet. Virkamiehet pohdiskelevat ihan keskenään, että mahtaisiko ajatus X saada lautakunnassa kannatusta vai ei. Jos isse issessein mietittyään tulevat siihen tulokseen, ettei ehkä saa, eivät esitä ollenkaan, kun pelkäävät, että lautakunta ei ehkä tykkääkään ja sitten menee kasvot. Kasvojenmenetyspelleily on melkein samalla tasolla kuin pahimmissa Kaukoidän maissa ja lopputuloksena on se, etteivät poliitikot edes tiedä, mitä kaikkea heille ei uskalleta esittää. Ja se mitä uskalletaan, ei taatusti ole mitään uutta ja mullistavaa.


Onkohan meno nyt muuttunut, kun eilen kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta tyrmäsi virkamiesten esittämät kohtuullisen helpot ratikan nopeuttamistoimet. Esim. Helsinginkadulla palautukseen tuli äänin 6 - 2 saatesanoina sellainenkin lausahdus kuin "Muutosten johdosta poistuville asukas- ja asiakaspysäköintipaikoille on osoitettava korvaavaa pysäköinitilaa (Satamaradankatu ei ole vaihtoehto Helsinginkadun asukaspysäköinnille matkaa noin 500-1000m, koko suunnittelualueella, vrt. raideliikenteen 600m läheisyysvaatimus kaavoituksessa)". Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaan päätöstiedote

Tämän foorumin kohta 8-vuotisen historian aikana on keskusteltu paljon ratikan nopeuttamismahdollisuuksista Helsingissä ja minun mielestäni keskustelu on kilpistynyt kysymykseen siitä, onko Helsingissä poliittista tahtoa sallia autoliikenteen edellytysten heikkeneminen joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi. Nyt on mielestäni saatu konkreettinen todiste siitä, että ei ole, kun tulee todellisten päätösten aika.

Vaikka äänestystulos osoittaakin minun olleen oikeassa tämän foorumin keskusteluissa, en tietenkään ole mielissäni siitä, että kotikaupungissani joukkoliikenteen asema on noinkin heikko. Ymmärtäisin vielä, jos vanhan polven edustajat ajattelisivat ensisijaisesti autojen asiaa, mutta lautakunnassa monet nuoretkin olivat autojen kannalla. Enpä siis odota merkittävää muutosta asenteisiin minun elinaikanani...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ymmärtäisin vielä, jos vanhan polven edustajat ajattelisivat ensisijaisesti autojen asiaa, mutta lautakunnassa monet nuoretkin olivat autojen kannalla. Enpä siis odota merkittävää muutosta asenteisiin minun elinaikanani...


Nuoretkin ovat varmasti lautakunnassa sillä asialla, joista heidät on sinne äänestetty. Mutta toivoa minusta on: kävelyä, pyöräilyä ja joukkoliikennettä priorisoivien äänestäjien osuus nousee koko ajan. Myös nuoret poliitikot pelkäävät aina asukkaiden vastarintaa, joka on autopaikkoihin koskettaessa aina äänekästä. Kun se hiljenee ja muuttuu muutaman huru-ukon höpötykseksi, muuttuvat asiatkin. Sillä välin pitää vain toki tehdä paljon ja pitkäjänteistä työtä sen eteen, että tämä kaupunkisuunnittelun diskurssi sellaiseksi muuttuu.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Onkohan meno nyt muuttunut, kun eilen kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta tyrmäsi virkamiesten esittämät kohtuullisen helpot ratikan nopeuttamistoimet. Esim. Helsinginkadulla palautukseen tuli äänin 6 - 2 saatesanoina sellainenkin lausahdus kuin "Muutosten johdosta poistuville asukas- ja asiakaspysäköintipaikoille on osoitettava korvaavaa pysäköinitilaa (Satamaradankatu ei ole vaihtoehto Helsinginkadun asukaspysäköinnille matkaa noin 500-1000m, koko suunnittelualueella, vrt. raideliikenteen 600m läheisyysvaatimus kaavoituksessa)". Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaan päätöstiedote
> 
> Tämän foorumin kohta 8-vuotisen historian aikana on keskusteltu paljon ratikan nopeuttamismahdollisuuksista Helsingissä ja minun mielestäni keskustelu on kilpistynyt kysymykseen siitä, onko Helsingissä poliittista tahtoa sallia autoliikenteen edellytysten heikkeneminen joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi. Nyt on mielestäni saatu konkreettinen todiste siitä, että ei ole, kun tulee todellisten päätösten aika.
> 
> Vaikka äänestystulos osoittaakin minun olleen oikeassa tämän foorumin keskusteluissa, en tietenkään ole mielissäni siitä, että kotikaupungissani joukkoliikenteen asema on noinkin heikko. Ymmärtäisin vielä, jos vanhan polven edustajat ajattelisivat ensisijaisesti autojen asiaa, mutta lautakunnassa monet nuoretkin olivat autojen kannalla. Enpä siis odota merkittävää muutosta asenteisiin minun elinaikanani...


Minusta tässä on suurelta osin kyse johtamisongelmasta. Sekä konkreettisesti virkamiehistössä, että abstraktimmin poiliitikkojen keskuudessa. Tällä sivulla on mainittu muutama strategioissa ja toimintasuunnitelmissa lausuttu tavoite, joiden toteuttamiseen poliittiset puolueet (ainakin ne jotka ovat hyväksyneet nämä tavoitteet)  ja virkamiehet lienevät sitoutuneet. Näille tavoitteille selän kääntämisen en uskoisi olevan erityisesti Kokoomuksen ja SDP:kään mielestä hyvää hallintokulttuuria. Vai onko todella? Kuinka moni uskaltaa tunnustaa ääneen, jos näin todella on?

Totta kai status quon muuttaminen tuntuu aina ensin vieraalta, mutta jos tavoite on itsessään hyvä, niin ei kai asioiden muuttamisen pitäisi ylivoimaisen vaikeaa olla? Jos on, niin voisi seuraavaksi kysyä, että onko kaupunki ylipäänsä oikea paikka kyseisen henkilön asuinympäristöksi.

Kuitenkin ehdottaisin Helsingin kaupungille, että seuraavaksi (eli mahdollisimman pian) teetettäisiin Helsingin Kantakaupungin jakeluliikenne- ja pysäköintiselvitys, johon sitoututtaisiin kaikki oleelliset virastot ja liikelaitokset. Selvityksen tarkoitus olisi selvittää edellä mainituissa strategioissa esitetyn tavoitetilan vaatimat toimenpiteet.

----------


## Max

Pikku kertomus Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeudesta...

Olin matkalla Tikkurilasta Eiraan ja tulin Rautatieasemalta ulos Kaivokadulle, jossa 3B lähti pysäkiltä minun odotellessani valoissa. Kävelin Citykorttelin läpi Stockan nurkalle, jossa sama 3 B juuri ajoi pysäkille. Liikennevalojen takia myöhästyin siitä jälleen. Lähdin kävelemään eteenpäin, kunnes Erottajalla huomasin ratikan edelleen seisoskelevan valoissa ja panin pikku hölkäksi. Ja niinhän siinä lopulta kävi, että ehdin kyytiin Bulevardin alussa olevalta pysäkiltä. Jos siis myöhästyt raitiovaunusta Helsingissä, niin yritä uudelleen seuraavalla pysäkillä  :Wink: 

Mutta tosiaan ilmeisesti tämä hitaus oli syynä, miksi Reittiopas ei ylipäätään ehdottanut muuta kuin kävelyä rautatieasemalta Eiraan...

----------


## petteri

> Minusta tässä on suurelta osin kyse johtamisongelmasta. Sekä konkreettisesti virkamiehistössä, että abstraktimmin poiliitikkojen keskuudessa. Tällä sivulla on mainittu muutama strategioissa ja toimintasuunnitelmissa lausuttu tavoite, joiden toteuttamiseen poliittiset puolueet (ainakin ne jotka ovat hyväksyneet nämä tavoitteet)  ja virkamiehet lienevät sitoutuneet. Näille tavoitteille selän kääntämisen en uskoisi olevan erityisesti Kokoomuksen ja SDP:kään mielestä hyvää hallintokulttuuria. Vai onko todella? Kuinka moni uskaltaa tunnustaa ääneen, jos näin todella on?


Minusta vaikuttaa, että nykyiseen tilanteeseen on vaikuttanut selvästi Vihreiden asenne, jossa he haluavat kaiken ja vastustavat kaikkea mitä Kokoomus ehdottaa. Jos Vihreillä olisi enemmän valmiutta kompromisseihin, Laajasaloon menisi kohta ratikka. Mutta kun Vihreät on päättänyt, ettei sille saa laittaa autokaistoja, siltaa ei sitten tule ollenkaan. Kun Vihreät ei saa läpi mielestään parasta vaihtoehtoa (ratikka- ja kevyen liikenteen silta), miksi vihreät sitten valitsee huonoimman vaihtoehdon eli ei siltaa ollenkaan?

Ja kun vielä Kokoomuksen keskustatunneliesitys torpattiin vihreissä sen verran tanakasti, voihan sitä sitten palauttaa esimerkiksi Helsinginkadun katusuunnitelman. Ongelmana on näet se, että Vihreät pyrkivät koko ajan huonontamaan autoiluedellytyksiä keskustassa ilman, että siitä on sovittu Kokoomuksen kanssa. Se ei vaan enää käy. 

Samalla lailla kissanhännänvetoa on uusien alueiden autopaikkamääristä jne. Kun uusien alueiden kaavoittamisperiaatteista on koko ajan tappelu, onhan se sitten vanhoillakin alueilla. 

Minusta Vihreiden pitäisi olla nykyistä enemmän valmiutta sopimuksiin Kokoomuksen kanssa. Tehkää vaikka paketti, jossa Kruunuvuoreen tulee silta, jossa kulkevat myös autot ja samalla tehdään sopivia muita ratikkaverkon uudistuksia. Onnistunut politiikka vaatii myös kompromisseja.

----------


## hylje

Luinko nyt oikein että Kokoomuksen itsepäisyys päättömien ehdotusten kanssa on nyt Vihreiden syytä?

En missään nimessä kannata Vihreiden paluuta Kokoomuksen puisto-osastoksi. Kokoomuksen liikennepolitiikka nyt vain on järjetöntä, eikä siitä saa järjellisiä kompromisseja.

----------


## petteri

> Luinko nyt oikein että Kokoomuksen itsepäisyys päättömien ehdotusten kanssa on nyt Vihreiden syytä?
> 
> En missään nimessä kannata Vihreiden paluuta Kokoomuksen puisto-osastoksi. Kokoomuksen liikennepolitiikka nyt vain on järjetöntä, eikä siitä saa järjellisiä kompromisseja.


Ongelmana on nykyinen Vihreiden politiikka, jossa kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto ja joukkoliikenneorganisaatiot on miehitetty omalla vihreällä sakilla, joka suoltaa Vihreää politiikkaa virkamiesvalmisteluna. Ei sellaista voi hyväksyä.

Vihreiden omien ajatusten muiluttaminen virkamiesvalmisteluna läpi uhkaa jo kaupunkisuunnittelun ja joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä. Kokoomuksessa ja Vihreissä on toki yksi ero, Kokoomuksen kanssa voi neuvotella, kun taas puisto-osasto ei ole vielä ymmärtänyt politiikan teon realiteetteja. Kokoomuksen viesti Vihreille on, jos vastustatte kaikkia meidän ehdotuksiamme ettekä neuvottele kompromisseista, me torppaamme teidän ehdotuksenne.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta kun Vihreät on päättänyt, ettei sille saa laittaa autokaistoja, siltaa ei sitten tule ollenkaan. Kun Vihreät ei saa läpi mielestään parasta vaihtoehtoa (ratikka- ja kevyen liikenteen silta), miksi vihreät sitten valitsee huonoimman vaihtoehdon eli ei siltaa ollenkaan?


En näin sivullisenä juuri näe yhteyttä Kruunusiltojen ja nyt esityslistalla olleiden nopeuttamistoimien kanssa. Sillasta on valtuusto kertaalleen päättänyt, että jatkosuunnittelun pohjaksi otetaan joukkoliikennesilta. Valtuuston suurin ryhmä oli silloin ja on nyt Kokoomus. Tähänastisissa suunnitelmissa ei ole missään vaiheessa varauduttu keskustan päässä sillalta tulevaan henkilöautoliikenteeseen semmoisessa tapauksessa, että autokaistat tehtäisiin. Sen sijaan Kalasatama on kaavoitettu ja rakentaminen jo aloitettu joukkoliikennevaihtoehdon mukaan. Tällä hetkellä minusta näyttää harvinaisen selkeästi siltä, että Kokoomus haluaa avata kertaalleen päätetyn asian uudelleen.

----------


## petteri

> En näin sivullisenä juuri näe yhteyttä Kruunusiltojen ja nyt esityslistalla olleiden nopeuttamistoimien kanssa.


Ei tuohon ole yksittäistä syytä. Kokoomus ja varmaan demaritkin vaan kokee kaupunkisuunnittelua tehtävän liiaksi Vihreiden ehdoilla ja tuo päätös on vastareaktio siihen. 




> Sillasta on valtuusto kertaalleen päättänyt, että jatkosuunnittelun pohjaksi otetaan joukkoliikennesilta. Valtuuston suurin ryhmä oli silloin ja on nyt Kokoomus. Tähänastisissa suunnitelmissa ei ole missään vaiheessa varauduttu keskustan päässä sillalta tulevaan henkilöautoliikenteeseen semmoisessa tapauksessa, että autokaistat tehtäisiin. Sen sijaan Kalasatama on kaavoitettu ja rakentaminen jo aloitettu joukkoliikennevaihtoehdon mukaan. Tällä hetkellä minusta näyttää harvinaisen selkeästi siltä, että Kokoomus haluaa avata kertaalleen päätetyn asian uudelleen.


Kyllä. Kokoomus haluaa avata Kruunuvuorensillan suunnitelman. Miksi? Koska Kokoomuksen sisällä on merkittävä autoilulobby, jolle pitää tarjota puolueen sisäisiä kompromisseja, että silta toteutuu. Jos tuo intressiryhmä ei saa jotain, ei tule siltaa nykyisillä poliittisilla voimasuhteilla. Vihreät ovat nyt avainasemassa, kumpi on parempi? Yhdistelmäsilta vai ei siltaa eikä ratikkaa pitkään aikaan? Nyt vaikuttaa siltä, että Vihreät pitävät parempana vaihtoehtona, ettei sitten tule siltaa ollenkaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Luinko nyt oikein että Kokoomuksen itsepäisyys päättömien ehdotusten kanssa on nyt Vihreiden syytä?


Olen muistaakseni joskus ennenkin kiinnittänyt petterin huomiota tähän tapaan pitää omia mielipiteitään jotenkin neutraaleina ja muiden mielipiteitä äärihömpötyksenä. En tiedä mistä moinen retoriikka alunperin on kotoisin, mutta amerikkalaisissa oikeistopiireissä sitä harrastetaan, joten eiköhän kohta kokoomuksessakin - en siis ihmettelisi, vaikka petterin möläytyksen tapaisia lausuntoja nähtäisiin kohta medioissakin. Vai olisiko kenties jo juurtumassa tänne?

----------


## petteri

> Olen muistaakseni joskus ennenkin kiinnittänyt petterin huomiota tähän tapaan pitää omia mielipiteitään jotenkin neutraaleina ja muiden mielipiteitä äärihömpötyksenä.


Kannattaa huomioida, että tämä foorumi aika lailla äärimielipiteiden kansoittama. Vihreiden ja Vasemmistoliiton joukkoliikennesiipi ja yksi äänekäs keskustapoliitikko eivät poliittisella kartalla ole keskitien kulkijoita Helsingissäkään. 

Jos olisin jollain ihmeellä tullut valituksi Helsingissä Kokoomuksen tai SDP:n edustajaksi kaupunkivaltuustoon, olisin molemmissa puolueissa joukkoliikennesiipeä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kannattaa huomioida, että tämä foorumi aika lailla äärimielipiteiden kansoittama. Vihreiden ja Vasemmistoliiton joukkoliikennesiipi ja yksi äänekäs keskustapoliitikko eivät poliittisella kartalla ole keskitien kulkijoita Helsingissäkään.


Jos olet joskus pelännyt, että sinulla on silmissäni minkään verran uskottavuutta, ei huolta. Nyt se viimeistään on kaikonnut. En edes minä ole niin suuruudenhullu, että kuvittelisin tietäväni kaikkien kirjoittajien poliittisen kannan.




> Jos olisin jollain ihmeellä tullut valituksi Helsingissä Kokoomuksen tai SDP:n edustajaksi kaupunkivaltuustoon, olisin molemmissa puolueissa joukkoliikennesiipeä.


Tuskin, kun näet hyväksi haukkua pystyyn vihreiden poliitiikan ja vielä epäilet kaikkia vähänkään joukkoliikennemyönteisiä virkamiehiä kaappivihreiksi. Äly hoi, älä jätä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vihreiden ja Vasemmistoliiton joukkoliikennesiipi[...]


Ei tarvita siipiä, näissä puolueissa joukkoliikenteelle on kannatusta ilmankin. Sen sijaan muista suuremmista puolueista en olisi niin varma. Lieköhän niillä edes mitään varsinaisia joukkoliikennesiipiä vai jääkö se homma muutaman uhkarohkean yksilön tehtäväksi?

Jos Kokoomus yrittää torpata joukkoliikennehankkeen ja muut puolueet ovat sitä vastaan, miten siitä voi syyttää muita puolueita?

----------


## petteri

> Ei tarvita siipiä, näissä puolueissa joukkoliikenteelle on kannatusta ilmankin. Sen sijaan muista suuremmista puolueista en olisi niin varma. Lieköhän niillä edes mitään varsinaisia joukkoliikennesiipiä vai jääkö se homma muutaman uhkarohkean yksilön tehtäväksi?


Toki Vihreiden ohjelmaan kuuluu joukkoliikenteen edistäminen. Mutta minusta painotukset ole yhtenäisiä koko puolueessa. Jos Vihreät radikalisoituu liikaa, Kokoomus korjaa äänestäjiä. Jos Helsingin politiikkaa katsoo, Kokoomuksessa ja SDP:ssä on jonkin verran määrä poliitikkoja, jotka ajavat joukkoliikenteelle suosiollista politiikkaa. Mutta molemmissa puolueissa on myös autoiluhenkisiä ja suuri tasapainoista kehitystä hakeva ryhmä. Jos halutaan saada läpi erilaisia ratkaisuja, niiden pitää näyttää hyväksyttäviltä Kokoomuksen ja SDP:n maltillisille enemmistölle.




> Jos Kokoomus yrittää torpata joukkoliikennehankkeen ja muut puolueet ovat sitä vastaan, miten siitä voi syyttää muita puolueita?


Jos Vihreiden voimat eivät yksin riitä ajamaan läpi omia hankkeitaan, onko se sitten muiden puolueiden vika?

----------


## hmikko

> Kyllä. Kokoomus haluaa avata Kruunuvuorensillan suunnitelman. Miksi? Koska Kokoomuksen sisällä on merkittävä autoilulobby, jolle pitää tarjota puolueen sisäisiä kompromisseja, että silta toteutuu.


Miksi koko valtuustoryhmä oli sitten hyväksymässä joukkoliikennesillan suunnittelun pohjaksi? Kysymys on retorinen. Päätös taidettiin nuijia läpi esityksen mukaan ruutiininomaisesti. Osa valtuutetuista ei tajunnut tai ehkä välittänyt, mitä päätös tarkoittaa, ja autopuolue ja sillan vastustajat ajattelivat varmaan tykönään, että siltahanke kaadetaan myöhemmässä vaiheessa, esim. YVA:n yhteydessä tai rahoituspäätöksen kohdalla. Avoimen keskustelun kannalta olisi ollut reilua, että Kokoomus olisi tuossa yhteydessä tehnyt kantansa selväksi, itselleenkin jos se ei ole yhtenäinen.

----------


## petteri

> Miksi koko valtuustoryhmä oli sitten hyväksymässä joukkoliikennesillan suunnittelun pohjaksi? Kysymys on retorinen. Päätös taidettiin nuijia läpi esityksen mukaan ruutiininomaisesti. Osa valtuutetuista ei tajunnut tai ehkä välittänyt, mitä päätös tarkoittaa, ja autopuolue ja sillan vastustajat ajattelivat varmaan tykönään, että siltahanke kaadetaan myöhemmässä vaiheessa, esim. YVA:n yhteydessä tai rahoituspäätöksen kohdalla. Avoimen keskustelun kannalta olisi ollut reilua, että Kokoomus olisi tuossa yhteydessä tehnyt kantansa selväksi, itselleenkin jos se ei ole yhtenäinen.


Silloin kun sillan suunnittelusta päätettiiin, sitä ei vastustanut paljon kukaan. Sen jälkeen on kuitenkin nähty jytkyt, pidetty kunnallisvaalit ja mikä merkittävää, varsin äänekäs joukko on alkanut vastustaa siltaa, ehkä voitaisiin jopa sanoa, että yleinen mielipide alkaa olla jo siltahankkeen vastainen. Varsinkin niihin Kokoomuksen ja Sdp:n maltillisiin, jotka eivät olleet alkuperäistä päätöstä tekemässä ja kannattamassa, yleinen mielipide vaikuttaa merkittävästi tälläisessä asiassa. Ja Kokoomuksessa ja Sdp:ssä on usein myös äänestyksissä ryhmäkuri, jossa yleensä noudatetaan ryhmän yhteistä kantaa, vaikka henkilökohtainen mielipide olisi erilainen, ryhmät siis usein vaikuttavat yhtenäisemmiltä kuin ovat.

Minusta Kruunuvuoren silta olisi toki parempi rakentaa ratikka ja kevyt liikenne versiona, mutta nyt vaikuttaa, ettei sille ole enää poliittista kannatusta. Minusta poliittisina vaihtoehtoina ovat nyt silta, jossa kulkee myös autoja tai ei siltaa ollenkaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta poliittisina vaihtoehtoina ovat nyt silta, jossa kulkee myös autoja tai ei siltaa ollenkaan.


No ei sit muuta kuin Kalasataman kaava uusiksi.

----------


## hylje

> Mutta molemmissa puolueissa on myös autoiluhenkisiä ja suuri tasapainoista kehitystä hakeva ryhmä.


Autopuolueen perusretoriikkaa on juuri tuo "tasapainoinen kehitys", joka autoilun äärimmäisen suuren tilantarpeen takia johtaa käytännössä tilan raivaamiseen autoilulle. Kaupungissa kun tilaa on sen verran mitä seinien väliin jää, tämä tarkoittaa joko joukkoliikenteen heikentämistä tai tunneleiden louhimista autokaistojen ja pysäköinnin tieltä.

Tasapainoinen kehitys on nykytilanteessa päinvastoin autoilupainotuksen purkamista. Kaupungissa pitää käyttää vähäinen tila tehokkaasti, ja sitä on rutkasti tehottomassa käytössä autojen alla. Pahimmillaan pysäköityjen (=käyttämättömien) autojen alla. Ruuhkautumiselle vastaus ei ole tilan raivaaminen suuremmalle määrälle autoja, vaan tilan raivaaminen muulle liikenteelle jotta se ei häiriinny entistä pahemmin ruuhkautuneesta autoilusta.

Politiikan realismin vastahakoisuus myöntyä todellisuuteen ei ole syy unohtaa todellisuus. On päinvastoin suosittava itsepäistä todellisuuden edistämistä itsepäisen mielikuvitusmaailman edistämisen sijaan. Vihreiden itsepäisyys sijoittuu paljon lähemmäs todellisuutta, vaikka yksilökohtaisia eroja löytyykin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Autopuolueen perusretoriikkaa on juuri tuo "tasapainoinen kehitys", joka autoilun äärimmäisen suuren tilantarpeen takia johtaa käytännössä tilan raivaamiseen autoilulle.


Tämä on erittäin tärkeä pointti. Tämä on - myös - sitä väärän "tasapainon" hakemista, jossa tarkoitushakuisesti unohdetaan se, että houkutteleva joukkoliikenne houkuttelee myös autoilijoita, ja täten _helpottaa jäljelle jäävien autoilua_.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ongelmana on nykyinen Vihreiden politiikka, jossa kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto ja joukkoliikenneorganisaatiot on miehitetty omalla vihreällä sakilla, joka suoltaa Vihreää politiikkaa virkamiesvalmisteluna.


Lähde? Minun tietääkseni johtotasolla noissa organisaatioissa ei ole yhtään Vihreiden jäsentä. Kokoomuksen jäseniä sen sijaan on huomattavan paljon ja demareitakin ainakin yksi. Apulaiskaupunkijohtaja Sauri toki on vihreä.

----------


## Samppa

> Lähde? Minun tietääkseni johtotasolla noissa organisaatioissa ei ole yhtään Vihreiden jäsentä. Kokoomuksen jäseniä sen sijaan on huomattavan paljon ja demareitakin ainakin yksi. Apulaiskaupunkijohtaja Sauri toki on vihreä.


Politiikkaan en halua ottaa kantaa, mutta muistin virkistämiseksi vihreiden mielipide Vallilan joukkoliikennekadusta: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Helsinki+k...a1305573080939

----------


## 339-DF

> Politiikkaan en halua ottaa kantaa, mutta muistin virkistämiseksi vihreiden mielipide Vallilan joukkoliikennekadusta: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Helsinki+k...a1305573080939


Ei vihreiden mielipide minusta käy ilmi tuosta jutusta. Vihreät olivat käsittääkseni sitä mieltä, että Vallilanlaaksoon rakennetaan vain (nurmetettu) raitiotie, ei (joukkoliikenne)katua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan meno nyt muuttunut, kun eilen kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta tyrmäsi virkamiesten esittämät kohtuullisen helpot ratikan nopeuttamistoimet. Esim. Helsinginkadulla palautukseen tuli äänin 6 - 2 saatesanoina sellainenkin lausahdus kuin "Muutosten johdosta poistuville asukas- ja asiakaspysäköintipaikoille on osoitettava korvaavaa pysäköinitilaa (Satamaradankatu ei ole vaihtoehto Helsinginkadun asukaspysäköinnille matkaa noin 500-1000m, koko suunnittelualueella, vrt. raideliikenteen 600m läheisyysvaatimus kaavoituksessa)". Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaan päätöstiedote


Nuo saatesanat ovat aivan pöntöt  ikään kuin Hesarin asukkaat jatkossa kiltisti pysäköisivät heille osotetuille Satamaradankadun parkkipaikoille eivätkä yrittäisikään jättää autoaan vaikka Kustaankadulle tai Vaasankadulle (joiden asukkaat puolestaan joutuisivat jättämään omansa hitusen pohjoisemmaksi ja niin edelleen).

Lisäksi minusta nämä "selvitetään sijoitus sinne, tänne ja tuonne" pitäisi virkamiesrohkeudella selvittää siten, että selvityksen tulos on, ettei niitä nyt vaan voi sillä tavalla tehdä. Ei piirretä uusia karttoja, ei väännetä huonoja pyöräteitä vaan tehdään lyhyt kirjallinen selvitys siitä, miksi tämä lautakunnan edellyttämä selvitettävä vaihtoehto ei ole mahdollinen.




> Tämän foorumin kohta 8-vuotisen historian aikana on keskusteltu paljon ratikan nopeuttamismahdollisuuksista Helsingissä ja minun mielestäni keskustelu on kilpistynyt kysymykseen siitä, onko Helsingissä poliittista tahtoa sallia autoliikenteen edellytysten heikkeneminen joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi. Nyt on mielestäni saatu konkreettinen todiste siitä, että ei ole, kun tulee todellisten päätösten aika.


Kovasti tekisi mieli väittää, että olet väärässä. Mutta miten voisin sen tehdä, kun selvästi olet oikeassa vaikka minä miten tahtoisin muunlaista todellisuutta?  :Smile:  Kaikkein surkeinta minusta on tuossa se, että Mannerheimintien suunnitelma, joka sisältää vähintäänkin kyseenalaisia ellei suorastaan toteutuskelvottomia ratkaisuja, hyväksytään. Sen sijaan Runeberginkatu ja Hesari, molemmat hyvin tehtyjä, hylätään. En ymmärrä lainkaan.

Pyhyysjärjestys taitaa Helsingissä olla niin, että parkkipaikka on pyhistä pyhin, kakkosena on katupuu. Näille jos jotain yrittää tehdä, niin käy huonosti, vaikka miten lässytettäisiin valtuustostrategioissa ja seminaaripuheissa ratikoiden nopeuttamisesta ja pyöräilyyn panostamisesta. Hierarkian pohjalla puolestaan on raitiovaunu ja näyttääpi siltä, että polkupyörä löytyy vain vaivoin ratikan yläpuolelta.

Muistaakseni peräänkuulutettiin myös HSL:n lausuntoa. Kunpa HSL lausuisi, että Runeberg ja Hesari on pakko tehdä, sillä niiden tekeminen sujuvoittaa joukkoliikennettä olennaisesti ja tekemättä jättäminen puolestaan aiheuttaa x euron turhat kustannukset vuosittain! Ja että tuo on vasta alkua, pitäisi tehdä aika monta muutakin katua... Siinä sitten kslk:lle mietittävää.

Jos kaupunkisuunnittelun akj olisi vihreä, olisikohan hän mahtanut alistaa asian kaupunginhallitukselle? Tässä on kuitenkin kyse sen verran suuresta periaatteellisesta kysymyksestä, että yhden lautakunnan näkemys on minusta liian kapea "lopulliseksi tuomioksi".

----------


## kuukanko

> Muistaakseni peräänkuulutettiin myös HSL:n lausuntoa.


HSL:n lausuntoa ehdotettiin pyydettäväksi vain Mannerheimintien asiassa, mutta siinä esittelijän ehdotus voitti äänin 5 - 4. Palautusehdotuksen tekijä oli HSL:n toimitusjohtajan aviomies, joten jos lausunto olisi päätetty pyytää, ei varmaan olisi ollut mikään yllätys, jos se olisi myötäillyt palautusehdotuksessa mainittuja kantoja  :Smile:

----------


## j-lu

> Tuollaisen puheen jälkeen en muuten tule suosittelemaan sua minkään yrityksen kehitysjohtajaksi  Mä olen sekä ehtinyt sen verran viettää aikaa Helsingin kaupunkiorganisaatiossa että keskustella siellä mukana olleiden ja olevien kanssa, että luulen saaneeni kohtuu selkeän kuvan siitä, mistä homma on kiikastanut: Raitioliikenteen kehitystyötä ei ole johtanut oikein kukaan (ainakaan riittävin valtuuksiin), kehitysprojekteista ei ole vaadittu näkyviä tuloksia (tai mustaa valkoisella siitä, ettei homma onnistu) ja tavoitteita ei ole selvitetty koko organisaatiolle niin, että kaikki ovat ymmärtäneet, että miksi tätä tai tätä projektia nyt tehdään.


Tähän sellainen pointti, että raitiovaunujen nopeuttamisessahan ei ole kyse ainoastaan raitiovaunujen nopeuttamisesta, eli kyse ei ole ainoastaan ja Helsingissä enimmäkseen siitä, mitä raitioliikenneorganisaatio voi tehdä. Toki esimerkiksi syväuraiset ristikot ovat sellainen nopeuttamistoimi, joka ei vaikuta muuhun liikenteeseen, eikä siitä tarvita poliittista vääntöä, ei leimaa KS-lautakunnasta. Mutta toisaalta taas paljon puhutut etuudet liikennevaloissa ovat jotain, jossa ei enää kyse pelkästään raitiovaunuliikenteestä, vaan kaikesta muustakin liikenteestä. Tietenkin raitioliikenneorganisaatio voi tehdä asioita, jotka helpottaisivat tällaisten kompromisseja muilta vaativien hankkeiden toteuttamista. Isommat yksiköt, ehkä pariajo, ja vuorovälien pidennys tulevat mieleen juuri liikennevaloetuuksien osalta, sillä minuutin kahden välein Manskua suhaavat raitiovaunut eivät tule etuisuuksia saamaan.

Aika paljon on tekemistä. edit: ja lisätään sekin, ettei 17.5 km/h keskinopeus ole mikään halpa rasti, joka tapahtuu pikkuparannuksilla siellä ja täällä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika paljon on tekemistä. edit: ja lisätään sekin, ettei 17.5 km/h keskinopeus ole mikään halpa rasti, joka tapahtuu pikkuparannuksilla siellä ja täällä.


Noilla keskinopeusluvuilla pelailu vie oikeastaan ajatukset aika kauas reaalitodellisuudesta. On havainnollisempaa puhua minuuteista.

Matka Munkkiniemen päättäriltä Lasipalatsille kestää nyt aikataulun mukaan keskellä päivää 19 min, pituus 5,6 km. Keskinopeus on siten 17,7 km/h. Huono esimerkki, kun se menee tuon mainitsemasi luvun yläpuolelle jo valmiiksi, mutta ei se mitään. Jos tuo matka kestää
18 min, keskinopeus 18,7 km/h
17 min, keskinopeus 19,8 km/h

Siis vain kaksi minuuttia ajoajasta pois napsimalla saadaan keskinopeutta nostettua karvan verran yli 2 km/h ja lopputulos on jo lähes 20 km/h, mitä Nakkiputka näyttäisi pitävän oikein hyvänä lukuna.

Tuo kaksi minuuttia saadaan pelkästään syväuraisilla turvavaihteilla aivan helposti, ilman mitään muita toimenpiteitä. Lähteeksi tälle annan keskustelun erään virassa olevan liikennesuunnitelijan kanssa. Hän arvioi nopeutuksen yhdeksi minuutiksi, jos Töölön hallipihalle johtavat vaihteet olisivat syväuraisia turvavaihteita. Vaihdeasiassa saadaan lisäapua siitä, että liikennevalot on mitoitettu autojen mukaan ja kun ratikan ei tarvitse hidastaa vaihteisiin, se pääsee suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä läpi valoista ilman viiveitä.

Vielä (toimivat) varova-valot suojateiden kohdalle Kansallismuseon suojateille sekä Hesperian ja Oopperan pohjoisille suojateille, niin mihin tuloksiin me oikein pääsisimmekään?

Yllättävän pienestä se lopulta on kiinni.

----------


## petteri

> Noilla keskinopeusluvuilla pelailu vie oikeastaan ajatukset aika kauas reaalitodellisuudesta.


Minusta raitioliikenteen kehittäminen on todellakin aivan liikaa fiksautunut nopeuteen. Ei nelosen kehittäminen vain nopeudesta ole kiinni. Nelonen kehittyy kun rakennetaan Huopalahdentielle, Eliel Saarisen tielle ja Aino Achtentielle kiskot sekä pysäkit ja siirretään päättäri Thalianaukiolle Pohjois-Haagaan. Reitille pitää toki hankkia 35-40 metriset Articit riittävällä istumakapasiteetilla ja tehdä pieniä muutoksia linjalla vaunupituuden muutoksen vuoksi. Sen jälkeen sitten ei tarvitse kuin ihmetellä kuinka paljon tulikaan lisää ratikkamatkustajia ja montako bussivuoroa voidaan oikeasti lopettaa.

Surevia Munkkiniemen Puistotien asukkaita pitää toki varmaan leputellä siirtämällä linja 18 kulkemaan Munkan läpi Munkkivuoreen, mutta munakasta ei voi tehdä rikkomatta munia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:23 ----------

Nykyisestä sekavasta ja poukkoilevasta joukkoliikenteen suunnittelusta voidaan päästä eteenpäin vain kun tunnustetaan, että seudulla tarvitaan kahden tai kolmen eri nopeus- ja pysäkkitiheystason liikennettä, joka yhdessä muodostaa toimivan liikenneverkoston.

Niin pitkään kuin vain kiistellään siitä, onko ykkös- vai kakkostaso parempi, ei mitään kehitystä tapahdu. Hitaimman nopeusluokan pintaliikennettä on tarpeen kehittää, mutta ei se poista tarvetta myös korkeamman linjanopeuden liikenteelle, jolla on mahdollista kulkea ripeämmin pidempiä matkoja. Hyvässä joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä vaihdot myös toimivat paljon Helsinkiä paremmin.

----------


## 339-DF

Trolli meni nyt siltä osin pieleen, että en asu enää Munkkiniemen puistotiellä.

Yleisesti nämä nykyisten linjojen pidentämiset lähiöalueelle kaatuvat aina siihen, että niille lasketaan H/K. Kun ratikka ei ole nykyistä bussia nopeampi, H/K ei nouse riittävän korkeaksi. Munkkivuoren kohdalla kyllä nousi, mutta eipä sille silti ole mitään tapahtunut. Yksi huolenaihe sen kohdalla oli, että ratikkaa näyttää tulevan liikaa matkustajia, eikä 10 min vuoroväli olisi riittänyt. Vähän surkuhupaisaa.

Oikea tapa "nelosen" kohdalla olisi aloittaa siivoamalla muut linjat 2/3/7 pois Manskulta. Sitten, kun Mansku on kunnossa, haaroitetaan sekä nykyinen 4 että 10 siten, että nelosen päätepysäkit ovat Munkkiniemenrannassa, Munkkivuoressa ja Pajamäessä, kympin vastaavasti Etelä-Haagassa ja Pohjois-Haagassa, mahdollisesti kolmas haara Hämeenlinnanväylän ja rautatien (uuden aseman) risteyskohtaan. Luonnollisesti samat 45-metriset vaunut kuin Laajasalossa ja Jokerilla.

----------


## Melamies

> Hyvässä joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä vaihdot myös toimivat paljon Helsinkiä paremmin.


Vaihtojen kehittämisessä riittää työsarkaa. Esim 10 sekunnilla missattu vaihtoyhteys bussista bussiin hiljaisen liikenteen=pitkien vuorovälien aikana syö matkustajaa rotan lailla. Joskus joku bussikuski ilahduttavasti huomioikin tämän
odottamalla tuon pienen hetken pysäkillä, jolla linjat risteävät ja takana tuleva bussi jo näkyy. Nythän ei ole mitään keinoa viestittää edellä olevan bussin kuljettajalle, että takana olevassa on vaihtoa haluava matkustaja, jota pitäisi
odottaa pieni hetki. 
Voisiko matkustaja itse ilmoittaa kännykkäsovelluksella vaihtotarpeestaan järjestelmään, joka ilmoittaisi siitä toiseen bussiin? Jos se ei toimisi prepaid-liittymillä, ilkivaltainen käyttötapa tuskin muodostuisi ongelmaksi. 
Korostan, että tarkoitan todellakin vain pientä odotusta ja hiljaisen liikenteen aikana.  Enkä luule tätä osaratkaisua mullistavaksi, mutta kylläkin kokeilemisen arvoiseksi.
Vaihtojen hankaluus tai oletettu hankaluus kuitenkin on usein syynä yksityisautoilulle.

----------


## petteri

> Trolli meni nyt siltä osin pieleen, että en asu enää Munkkiniemen puistotiellä.


Jos näkee mörköjä kaikkialla, sille kannattanee tehdä jotain. Jos joku katuratikkahanke on H/K-suhteella kannattava, nelosen jatkon Huopalahdentietä Huopalahden aseman kautta Pohjois-Haagaan tehtävälle päättärille pitäisi olla.

Linjan varrella on reilusti asutusta, reitti on ratikalle hyvin sopiva ja se sitoo Huopalahden hubin, junaradan ja Jokerin, Töölöön, Meilahteen ja Munkkiniemeen. Suurin uusi kuormitusmuutos myös tulee nelosen vähemmän kuormitettuun pohjoispäähän. Linjan 18 siirtäminen kulkemaan Munkkiniemen Puistotien kautta  on myös luonnollinen korvaus ratikan poistolle Munkkiniemen puistotieltä ja ohjaa Läntisen Munkkivuoren joukkoliikennekysyntää ratikkaan. Alueella on myös bussilinjoissa tehostamisvaraa, joten bussiiikenteen kustannuksiakin pystytään tiputtamaan, kun alueelle tulee nykyistä selkeämpi runkolinja Töölön suuntaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:25 ----------




> Yleisesti nämä nykyisten linjojen pidentämiset lähiöalueelle kaatuvat aina siihen, että niille lasketaan H/K. Kun ratikka ei ole nykyistä bussia nopeampi, H/K ei nouse riittävän korkeaksi. Munkkivuoren kohdalla kyllä nousi, mutta eipä sille silti ole mitään tapahtunut. Yksi huolenaihe sen kohdalla oli, että ratikkaa näyttää tulevan liikaa matkustajia, eikä 10 min vuoroväli olisi riittänyt. Vähän surkuhupaisaa.
> 
> Oikea tapa "nelosen" kohdalla olisi aloittaa siivoamalla muut linjat 2/3/7 pois Manskulta. Sitten, kun Mansku on kunnossa, haaroitetaan sekä nykyinen 4 että 10 siten, että nelosen päätepysäkit ovat Munkkiniemenrannassa, Munkkivuoressa ja Pajamäessä, kympin vastaavasti Etelä-Haagassa ja Pohjois-Haagassa, mahdollisesti kolmas haara Hämeenlinnanväylän ja rautatien (uuden aseman) risteyskohtaan. Luonnollisesti samat 45-metriset vaunut kuin Laajasalossa ja Jokerilla.


Tästä olen kyllä yleisenä periaatteena Mannerheimintien osalta samaa mieltä. Siitä mihin päätepysäkit laitetaan voidaan sitten keskustella, pussinperät, joihin ei kuljeta minkään aseman tai vilkkaan runkolinjareitin kautta, eivät muodosta kovin hyvää verkostoa. Raitiovaunun roolina pitäisi esikaupungeissa olla runkolinjamainen palvelu, kun taas pussinperien ja luonnostaan hitaiden reittien palvelun voisi jättää esikaupungeissa yhä bussiliikenteelle. Ajatus, että nykyistä bussiliikennettä (esimerkiksi 14 ja 18) korvataan ratikalla lähes yksi yhteen ei toimi parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, vaan samalla kannattaa keskittyä myös uusien runkolinjojen luomiseen.

Toisaalta kuitenkin näen, että raitioliikennettä voisi olla mahdollista kehittää myös pienemmin askelin, kun isommat askeleet eivät näytä oikein onnistuvan. Nykyisten linjojen pidennykset ovat kuitenkin ehkä helpommin saatavissa läpi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo kaksi minuuttia saadaan pelkästään syväuraisilla turvavaihteilla aivan helposti, ilman mitään muita toimenpiteitä. Lähteeksi tälle annan keskustelun erään virassa olevan liikennesuunnitelijan kanssa. Hän arvioi nopeutuksen yhdeksi minuutiksi, jos Töölön hallipihalle johtavat vaihteet olisivat syväuraisia turvavaihteita. Vaihdeasiassa saadaan lisäapua siitä, että liikennevalot on mitoitettu autojen mukaan ja kun ratikan ei tarvitse hidastaa vaihteisiin, se pääsee suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä läpi valoista ilman viiveitä.


Onko se näin? Vaihteita joissa  raitiovaunun on pakko jarruttaa ei taida niin hirveän paljon olla tuolla matkalla, omien laskelmieni mukaan niitä on nejässä kohdassa. Vaikka kaikki  vaihdettaisiin syväuraisiksi, niin minuutti saataisiin korkeintaan pois, koska vaihteet ovat muutenkin pysäkkien lähettyvillä joissa joudutaan hidastamaan. Se mikä hidastaa raitiovaunujen ajoa ruuhka-aikaan Mannerheimintiellä ovat edessä ajavat vaunut jotka tukkivat radan ja pysäkit ja etenkin Oopperan risteyksen tukkoisuus, kun Runeberginkadulta tulevat 2-linjan Manskulle kääntyvät vaunut tukkivat risteyksen ja pysäkin heti sen jälkeen. Ja sitten vielä se seikka että raitiotien kaista on liian kapea minkä vuoksi vaunut eivät voi ajaa edes sallittua nopeutta koska on vaara että kolhii rinnalla ajavia autoja.



> Vielä (toimivat) varova-valot suojateiden kohdalle Kansallismuseon suojateille sekä Hesperian ja Oopperan pohjoisille suojateille, niin mihin tuloksiin me oikein pääsisimmekään?


Eivätkö Varovat toimi juuri kuten laki määrää, että apua niistä on vain pysäkiltä lähtevälle vaunulle. Pysäkille saapuvalle raitiovaunulle palaa aina punainen jos katua ylittäville jalankulkijoille palaa vihreä, pysäkkikorokkeesta riippumatta. Jos samaan aikaan tulee toisesta suunnasta vaunu pysäkille josta toinen on lähdössä, palaa lähtevällekin punainen kunnes kaikki jalankulkijoiden valot ovat vaihtuneet punaisiksi. Kestovihreät ratikoille Varovissa vaatisi ilmeisesti lakimuutoksen, vai kuinka?

EDIT: Jatkan vielä että raitiovaunujen matka-ajoissa Tullinpuomin ja keskustan välillä on niin paljon heittoja että jos päästäisiin edes siihen tilanteeseen mitä nopeimmillaan nyt voi viedä, ruuhkattomassa ajossa, olisi saavutus. Mutta silloin pitää kaikki esteet raivata edestä pois. 

Väläytit yhdessä toisessa viestissä että jos nelosen reitti jatketaan Munkkivuoreen, niin voisi tulla liikaa matkustajia, ja siksi sitä ei ole toteutettu. Miten jotkut sitten kuvittelevat että runkolinjat jotka korvaisivat nykyiset bussilinjat kokonaan, voisi toimia jos niiden pitäisi edetä samoja kiskoja pitkin kuin nykyiset? Eli miten niistä liian monen matustajan ongelmasta päästään eroon? 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos joku katuratikkahanke on H/K-suhteella kannattava, nelosen jatkon Huopalahdentietä Huopalahden aseman kautta Pohjois-Haagaan tehtävälle päättärille pitäisi olla.


Ne H/K:t saadaan ihan sellaisiksi kuin On Sovittu tahtoo. Ehdottamasi reitti on esimerkiksi niin kiertävä, että liikennemallinnus (Emme) ei anna sille matkustajia, koska se on hidas. On Sovittu voi myös haluta sen rinnalle reippaasti bussiliikennettä esim. Manskun suoralle reitille. Ja niin edelleen. Kun Munkkivuoren H/K:ta tehtiin, se jäi erinäisten virheiden takia muistaakseni 0,7:een. Virheet pienen painostuksen jälkeen korjattiin ja H/K nousi yli yhden. Bussit lisääntyivät hetikohta selvityksen jälkeen niin paljon, että uudelleenlaskettuna se olisi ollut jo lähellä 1,5:a. Ja tämä tehtynä Munkkivuoren kannalta aika epäedullisena linjastona. Linjastoratkaisuilla se olisi noussut vielä useamman kymmenyksen kaluston tehokkaamman käytön ansiosta.

Jos jonkun reitin pitäisi olla H/K:ltaan kannattava ratikkana, niin MeikkuPasilaKalasatama. Mutta ei sitäkään saada kannattavaksi, jos samalla linjataan, että rinnakkaista bussiliikennettä ei saa ottaa pois.

Minusta olisi hauska nähdä On Sovittu emmettämässä linjoja 6/68/71 uusilla 45-metrisillä vaunuilla. Jos nuo kaikki kolme korvataan yhdellä kaksihaaraisella ratikalla tilanteessa, jossa Hämeentielle toteutetaan suunnitteilla olevat parannukset, niin O.S. voi olla aika pulassa, kun yrittää painaa H/K:n alle yhden. Vaikka jättäisikin huomioimatta sen, että Hernesaari ei todennäköisesti jatkossa edes pärjää linjan 6 nykykapasiteetilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:16 ----------




> Onko se näin? Vaihteita joissa  raitiovaunun on pakko jarruttaa ei taida niin hirveän paljon olla tuolla matkalla, omien laskelmieni mukaan niitä on nejässä kohdassa. Vaikka kaikki  vaihdettaisiin syväuraisiksi, niin minuutti saataisiin korkeintaan pois...


Mun lähteeni tälle siis oli tosiaan sellainen virkamies, joka näiden kanssa tekee töitä ja joka kyllä ymmärtää, mistä puhuu. Hänen arvionsa oli Töölön vaihteet Kisahallin molemmin puolin = 1 min. Kun siihen päälle lasketaan vaihteet Tullinpuomissa, Nordenskiöldinkadulla ja Arkadiankadulla x 2, niin kyllä sen pitäisi kertautua kahteen minuuttiin. Oopperaa en laske mukaan, sillä siinä on ristikot myös, ja ne laskevat nopeutta. Siihen ei syväura auta.




> Eivätkö Varovat toimi juuri kuten laki määrää, että apua niistä on vain pysäkiltä lähtevälle vaunulle. Pysäkille saapuvalle raitiovaunulle palaa aina punainen jos katua ylittäville jalankulkijoille palaa vihreä, pysäkkikorokkeesta riippumatta. Jos samaan aikaan tulee toisesta suunnasta vaunu pysäkille josta toinen on lähdössä, palaa lähtevällekin punainen kunnes kaikki jalankulkijoiden valot ovat vaihtuneet punaisiksi. Kestovihreät ratikoille Varovissa vaatisi ilmeisesti lakimuutoksen, vai kuinka?


Varmaan ne toimivat niin kuin laki määrää, muutenhan ne olisivat laittomia. En tosin tiedä, onko ne jo laissa vai edelleen pelkällä poikkeusmenettelyllä olemassa. Mutta ei määräys mitään sellaista sano, että niistä pitää tai saa olla apua vain lähtevälle vaunulle.

Ideaalitilanteessa varova tunnistaa saapuvan vaunun, kytkee jalankulkijalle punaiset ja antaa sitten ratikalle ajoluvan. Syy miksi ne ei esim. Kansallismuseolla toimi on se, ettei järjestelmä tiedä, missä ratikka on. Se voi olla esim. 50 tai 100 metriä pielessä. Korjata pitää siis se vaunun tunnistus, ja se onnistuisi parhaiten niin, ettei käytetä Helmi-mummua, joka ei pysy enää missään tahdissa mukana. Mutta kadun alle kaivetut kelat ovat kalliita.

Viivettä voi tulla tuon korjauksen jälkeen enää siitä, että jalankulkijan punaisen sammuttua on tietty varoaika, jona aikana se ei syty heti uudelleen. Sensorit pitäisi siis asettaa niin, että järjestelmä kykenee tunnistamaan myös peräkkäin taikka eri suunnista tulevat vaunut ja pitämään se punaisen päällä riittävän kauan.

----------


## petteri

> Ne H/K:t saadaan ihan sellaisiksi kuin On Sovittu tahtoo. Ehdottamasi reitti on esimerkiksi niin kiertävä, että liikennemallinnus (Emme) ei anna sille matkustajia, koska se on hidas.


Ei nyt niin kauhean kiertävä, reitti Huopalahden asema - Munkkiniemi - Töölön tulli on noin 5,6 kilometriä ja Huopalahden asema - Haagan tori - Ruskeasuo - Töölön tulli noin 5,1 kilometriä. Raitioliikenteen kannalta Huopalahdentie ja Paciuksenkatu on myös paljon nopeampi vaihtoehto kuin Mannerheimintie, Haagan läpi köröttelystä puhumattakaan. Huopalahdentielle voidaan myös rakentaa puhtaalta pöydältä uusi rata kohtuullisen houkuttelevan nopeuden mahdollistavalla pysäkkivälillä eikä tilastakaan ole pulaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mun lähteeni tälle siis oli tosiaan sellainen virkamies, joka näiden kanssa tekee töitä ja joka kyllä ymmärtää, mistä puhuu. Hänen arvionsa oli Töölön vaihteet Kisahallin molemmin puolin = 1 min. Kun siihen päälle lasketaan vaihteet Tullinpuomissa, Nordenskiöldinkadulla ja Arkadiankadulla x 2, niin kyllä sen pitäisi kertautua kahteen minuuttiin. Oopperaa en laske mukaan, sillä siinä on ristikot myös, ja ne laskevat nopeutta. Siihen ei syväura auta.


Mä lasken kanssa Arkadiankadun samanlaiseksi risteykseksi kun Oopperan eli hitaasti mennään ihan muista syistä. Lisäksi on tulossa vaihteet Reijolankadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykseen eli noilla syväurilla säilytettäisiin vain nykyinen vauhti, ei nopeuttaisi. 




> Ideaalitilanteessa varova tunnistaa saapuvan vaunun, kytkee jalankulkijalle punaiset ja antaa sitten ratikalle ajoluvan. Syy miksi ne ei esim. Kansallismuseolla toimi on se, ettei järjestelmä tiedä, missä ratikka on. Se voi olla esim. 50 tai 100 metriä pielessä. Korjata pitää siis se vaunun tunnistus, ja se onnistuisi parhaiten niin, ettei käytetä Helmi-mummua, joka ei pysy enää missään tahdissa mukana. Mutta kadun alle kaivetut kelat ovat kalliita.


Ongelma kai on siinä että noilla pysäkeillä ei lähestyvillä vaunuilla ole mitään mahdollista saada valokiertoa muutettua siitä mitä se on autoille. Eli jalankulkijoiden vihreät määräytyvät autojen valorytmin mukaan. Jos ratikka ei ole siinä rytmissä se jää punaisiin myös Varovien kohdalla.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä lasken kanssa Arkadiankadun samanlaiseksi risteykseksi kun Oopperan eli hitaasti mennään ihan muista syistä. Lisäksi on tulossa vaihteet Reijolankadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykseen eli noilla syväurilla säilytettäisiin vain nykyinen vauhti, ei nopeuttaisi.


Lasket väärin. Se vaihteiden aiheuttama hidastus tulee siitä, että vaunu ajaa kaksi kertaa itsensä mitan + varoetäisyydet nopeudella 10 km/h. Esim. Töölön hallin luona melkein koko matkan Oopperan pysäkiltä Alepan nurkalle saakka. On ajettava 10 km/h siitä asti kun etupyörät tulevat vaihteeseen siihen asti kun viimeiset pyörät sen jättävät.

Ooppera on erityisasemassa siksi, että siinä on ristikot Runebergilta Hesarille ajavia vaunuja varten. Niihin täytyy hidastaa, vaikka vaihteissa olisi syvät urat. Hidastus ei riipu risteysalueen vilkkaudesta. Arkadiankadulla vastaavaa hidastusmomenttia ei ole, sen sijaan siellä on S2 vaihteet oikealle ja sitten vähän myöhemmin taas oikealta. Siksi x2.

Tietysti vaihteet ovat risteyksissä, risteyksissä on valot ja valot hidastavat myös. Mutta valoista riippumatta nopeutuisi vaunun kulku silti, jos vaihdenopeus olisi esim. 30 km/h. Mutuna väitän vielä, että todennäköisesti nopeutus ei olisi 1:1 se nopeusrajoituksen muutos + jarruttamisen ja kiihdyttämisen tuoma lisä, vaan enemmän, sillä valot on suunniteltu autojen mukaan ja jos ratikka pysyy autovirrassa paremmin, tulee harvemmin tilanteita, joissa ässä syttyy ratikan nenän edestä.




> Ongelma kai on siinä että noilla pysäkeillä ei lähestyvillä vaunuilla ole mitään mahdollista saada valokiertoa muutettua siitä mitä se on autoille. Eli jalankulkijoiden vihreät määräytyvät autojen valorytmin mukaan. Jos ratikka ei ole siinä rytmissä se jää punaisiin myös Varovien kohdalla.


Varovat ja ratikan ajolupa ovat sidoksissa autojen valorytmiin vain, jos ratikka ja autot ristevävät. Niin kuin vaikka Lasipalatsi Pohjoinen. Ei siinä ole varovasta ratikan kannalta hyötyä, jalankulkijalle sen sijaan on.

Kansallismuseon (E ja P) kohdalla sen sijaan ratikan valo-ohjauksella ei ole mitään tekemistä autojen valo-ohjauksen kanssa. Jos et mua usko, seuraa sitä hetki paikan päällä.  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> tä.
> Varovat ja ratikan ajolupa ovat sidoksissa autojen valorytmiin vain, jos ratikka ja autot ristevävät. Niin kuin vaikka Lasipalatsi Pohjoinen. Ei siinä ole varovasta ratikan kannalta hyötyä, jalankulkijalle sen sijaan on.
> 
> Kansallismuseon (E ja P) kohdalla sen sijaan ratikan valo-ohjauksella ei ole mitään tekemistä autojen valo-ohjauksen kanssa. Jos et mua usko, seuraa sitä hetki paikan päällä.


Jalankulkuvalot ovat sidoksissa autojen ja bussien valorytmiin myös kun jalankulkijat halutaan päästää kerralla kadun yli. Tuo rajoittaa merkittävästi mahdollisuuksia toteuttaa tehokkaita etuuksia silloin kun johonkin pisteeseen tulee ratikoita tiheästi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jalankulkuvalot ovat sidoksissa autojen ja bussien valorytmiin myös kun jalankulkijat halutaan päästää kerralla kadun yli. Tuo rajoittaa merkittävästi mahdollisuuksia toteuttaa tehokkaita etuuksia silloin kun johonkin pisteeseen tulee ratikoita tiheästi.


Toki Helsingissä on tällainen kaunis periaate olemassa. Siitä toki tehdään poikkeuksia autoliikenteen tarpeisiin useissakin paikoissa. Raitioliikenteen tarpeisiin ei käsittääkseni ole tehty. Mutta ei tämä periaate varovaan liity millään tavalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jalankulkuvalot ovat sidoksissa autojen ja bussien valorytmiin myös kun jalankulkijat halutaan päästää kerralla kadun yli. Tuo rajoittaa merkittävästi mahdollisuuksia toteuttaa tehokkaita etuuksia silloin kun johonkin pisteeseen tulee ratikoita tiheästi.


Tätä mä juuri tarkoitin. Edellisen kerran kun keskusteltiin tästä eräällä toisella foorumilla sain sellaisen käsityksen että laki tai viranomaiset kieltävät Varovan virittämisen niin että jalankulkijoilla olisi vihreä valo ajorataa ylittäessä mutta punainen raitiokiskojen yli jos pysäkkiä on lähestymässä raitiovaunu. Oli kuulemma kokeiltu sitä mutta liian monta jalankulkijaa jäi tai meinasi jäädä raitiovaunun alle. Eli saapuva ratikka odottaa että jalankulkijoiden valo muttuu punaiseksi koko kadun ylityksen osalta, vain lähtevä vaunu voi "tilata" vihreää itselleen, ja kuskin on silloinkin oltava varovainen kiihdyttäessään. Eli jos lainsäädäntöä ei saa selkeytettyä että vaunulla olisi aina vihreää niin ei noista Varovoista hirveän paljon hyötyä ole.

t. Rainer

----------


## sane

> Tätä mä juuri tarkoitin. Edellisen kerran kun keskusteltiin tästä eräällä toisella foorumilla sain sellaisen käsityksen että laki tai viranomaiset kieltävät Varovan virittämisen niin että jalankulkijoilla olisi vihreä valo ajorataa ylittäessä mutta punainen raitiokiskojen yli jos pysäkkiä on lähestymässä raitiovaunu. Oli kuulemma kokeiltu sitä mutta liian monta jalankulkijaa jäi tai meinasi jäädä raitiovaunun alle. Eli saapuva ratikka odottaa että jalankulkijoiden valo muttuu punaiseksi koko kadun ylityksen osalta, vain lähtevä vaunu voi "tilata" vihreää itselleen, ja kuskin on silloinkin oltava varovainen kiihdyttäessään. Eli jos lainsäädäntöä ei saa selkeytettyä että vaunulla olisi aina vihreää niin ei noista Varovoista hirveän paljon hyötyä ole.
> 
> t. Rainer


Kannattaa käydä Hakaniemen torin pohjoislaidassa ihastelemassa niitä diskovaloja. Niistä ei ota ikinä mitään selkoa, ensimmäisen ajoradan ylitys voi olla vihreä, ratikkakiskot punaisia, seuraava ratikkakisko vihreä ja ajorata taas punainen. Joskus voi olla kaikki vihreää tai punaista samaan aikaan, mutta aika harvinainen tilanne. Ei kait tämäkään laiton ole?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaa käydä Hakaniemen torin pohjoislaidassa ihastelemassa niitä diskovaloja. Niistä ei ota ikinä mitään selkoa, ensimmäisen ajoradan ylitys voi olla vihreä, ratikkakiskot punaisia, seuraava ratikkakisko vihreä ja ajorata taas punainen. Joskus voi olla kaikki vihreää tai punaista samaan aikaan, mutta aika harvinainen tilanne. Ei kait tämäkään laiton ole?


En ole käynyt Hakaniemessä n vuoteen. Ovatko ne Varova-valoja vai tavallisia? Hakaniemen torin pysäkkilevennykset ovat tosin aika leveitä että sinne mahtuu isompikuin lauma ihmisiä odottamaan vihreitä. Kansallismuseossa ja ylipäänsä Mannerheimintiellä Sokoksen pojhjoispuolella on tyypillset kapeat pysäkkikorokkeet.

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Onko se näin? Vaihteita joissa  raitiovaunun on pakko jarruttaa ei taida niin hirveän paljon olla tuolla matkalla, omien laskelmieni mukaan niitä on nejässä kohdassa. Vaikka kaikki  vaihdettaisiin syväuraisiksi, niin minuutti saataisiin korkeintaan pois, koska vaihteet ovat muutenkin pysäkkien lähettyvillä joissa joudutaan hidastamaan. Se mikä hidastaa raitiovaunujen ajoa ruuhka-aikaan Mannerheimintiellä ovat edessä ajavat vaunut jotka tukkivat radan ja pysäkit ja etenkin Oopperan risteyksen tukkoisuus, kun Runeberginkadulta tulevat 2-linjan Manskulle kääntyvät vaunut tukkivat risteyksen ja pysäkin heti sen jälkeen. Ja sitten vielä se seikka että raitiotien kaista on liian kapea minkä vuoksi vaunut eivät voi ajaa edes sallittua nopeutta koska on vaara että kolhii rinnalla ajavia autoja.


Mainostan nyt taas omia töitäni, mutta noita nopeutusmahdollisuuksia ja vaihteiden ominaisuuksia on käyty läpi ns. Syväura-selvityksessä, joka on ilmestynyt HSL:n julkaisusarjassa vuonna 2011. Tuosta tosin puuttuvat linjakohtaiset tarkemmat laskelmat nopeuttamismahdollisuuksista (löytyvät kyllä omalta kovalevyltäni) ja toisaalta HKL:stä on esitetty näkemyksiä, joiden mukaan kaikki selvityksessä esittämäni vaihteet eivät olisikaan muutettavissa syväuraisiksi. Jälkimmäinen on tosin edelleen hieman kiistanalaista, koska HKL:n itsensä tilaamassa selvityksessä muutamaa vuotta aiemmin oli esitetty vaihteita muutettavisksi syväuraisiksi samoilla risteyskulmilla, kuin tuossa olen itse esitttänyt. Asiaa on tuon jälkeen tarkemmin selvitetty mallintamalla HKL:n tilauksesta, mutta en ole itse vielä nähnyt tuon selvityksen tuloksia. Lopullinen totuus selviäisi joka tapauksessa vasta kenttäkokeissa...

Suosittelen vilkaisemaan sivuja 23-25 tuosta Syväura-selvityksestä (pdf:stä sivut 25-27), sieltä löytyy hieman käyttämiäni nopeutumislaskelmien perusteita sekä linjakohtaiset nopeutumisarviot

Vaunujen kulkunopeus Manskulla määräytyy pohjimmiltaan sen mukaan, miten yksittäinen vaunu voisi ajaa pysäkiltä toiselle. Ja tähän tosiaan vaikuttavat nuo mainitsemasi liian kapeat ratikkkakaistat ja Runeberginkadulta kääntyvä raitioliikenne. Mutta eikö nämä asiat ole jo moneen kertaan käsitelty tämän foorumin keskusteluissa ja vielä niin, että sinä ja Petteri olette vähätelleet näiden merkitystä? Meinaan, kyllä minä ainakin noiden merkityksen tiedän, kun olen niistä ääntä pitänytkin tällä foorumilla. Ja tiedän myös nimimerkki 339-DF:n tietävän niiden merkityksen...




> Eivätkö Varovat toimi juuri kuten laki määrää, että apua niistä on vain pysäkiltä lähtevälle vaunulle. Pysäkille saapuvalle raitiovaunulle palaa aina punainen jos katua ylittäville jalankulkijoille palaa vihreä, pysäkkikorokkeesta riippumatta. Jos samaan aikaan tulee toisesta suunnasta vaunu pysäkille josta toinen on lähdössä, palaa lähtevällekin punainen kunnes kaikki jalankulkijoiden valot ovat vaihtuneet punaisiksi. Kestovihreät ratikoille Varovissa vaatisi ilmeisesti lakimuutoksen, vai kuinka?


Suomalainen liikennevalojen suunnitteluohje LIVASU 2005 sanoo sivulla 7G-12 seuraavaa tuosta jalankulkijoiden yhtenäisestä kadun ylityksestä seuraavaa:"Vaihejärjestys suunnitellaan siten, että moniosaisella suojatiellä jalankulkijoilla on mahdollisuus yhtenäiseen kadunylitykseen molemmissa suunnissa. Tämä on erityisen tärkeää silloin, kun myös pyöräliikenne käyttää suojatietä."

Sanamuoto jättää nähdäkseni lopulta liikennevalosuunnittelijan harkintaan sen, että tarvitseeko tuota yhtenäistä ylitystä toteuttaa kuhunkin risteykseen. Helsingissä Varova-valoille olisi ainakin minun tämän hetkisen käsityksen (ja raitiovaununkuljettajakokemuksen) mukaan suurin tarve nimenomaan erillisissä suojatievaloissa, kuten tässä tai tässä.

Myöskään Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asetuksessa tieliikenteen liikennevaloista ei ole tuollaista väittämääsi vaatimusta jalankulkijoiden yhtenäisestä kadunylityksestä. Itseasiassa 18 §:ssä sanotaan näin:"Käytettäessä liikennevaloja muun kuin risteykseen liittyvän suojatien kohdalla, raitiotien tasoristeyksessä taikka paikassa, jossa ajoneuvoliikenteen suunnat risteävät keskenään muualla kuin risteyksessä, on soveltuvin osin noudatettava tässä luvussa olevia säännöksiä."

Eli taas suunnittelijalle jää harkinta- ja soveltamisvalta. VAROVA:t toki sinänsä ovat poikkeusluvalla käytössä vielä toistaiseksi.




> EDIT: Jatkan vielä että raitiovaunujen matka-ajoissa Tullinpuomin ja keskustan välillä on niin paljon heittoja että jos päästäisiin edes siihen tilanteeseen mitä nopeimmillaan nyt voi viedä, ruuhkattomassa ajossa, olisi saavutus. Mutta silloin pitää kaikki esteet raivata edestä pois.


Juuri näin. Mutta tähän tavoitteeseen pääsemistä ei auta se, että säännöllisesti saa kuulla selityksiä ja tekosyitä sille, että miksi esim. syväuraisia risteyksiä ei kannata toteuttaa Helsingin raitiotieverkolle "koska pysäkkivälit ovat niin lyhyitä" tai "vaunut joutuvat kuitenkin seisomaan valoissa seisovien autojen aiheuttaman esteen takia".

Joskus tulee muuten mieleen, että osa ihmisistä ei tunnu ymmärtävän sitä, että joitain asioita ei korjata kerralla yhdellä toimenpiteellä, vaan tarvitaan useampi osaprojekti ja monien vuosien työ paremman huomisen puolesta. Mutta sitä parempaa huomista ei tule, jos yksikin noista osa-projekteista jätetään toteuttamatta.

----------


## Ketorin

No, onneksi syväuraisiin vaihteisiin siirtyminen nyt lopullisesti päätetty, pyöräkertoja aletaan vaihtaa leveäksi heti kun varastossa olevat kapeat loppuvat.

Muistaakseni näin luin jostain blogista jo kesällä; vanha tieto täälläkin?

Sitten vain johonkin strategiseen paikkaan äkkiä turvavaihteet ja esiopastin, että niiden kanssa ei sitten ole mitään kysymyksiäkään, kun uutta saadaan seuraavan kerran rakennettavaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitten vain johonkin strategiseen paikkaan äkkiä turvavaihteet ja esiopastin...


Jos ollaan täsmällisiä, niin HKL ei tarvitse turvavaihteita vaan lukittuvia ja luotettavia vaihteita. Tarkoittaa sitä, että kun ajetaan vastavaihteeseen eli siten, että vaunu voi vaihteessa poiketa jompaan kumpaan vaihteen suuntaan, nopea ajo voidaan sallia sillä edellytyksellä, että vaihde on varmasti kääntynyt loppuun asti ja kielet myös pysyvät paikallaan. Muuten on riksi vaunun suistumisesta raiteelta vaihteessa.

Nykyään kielet ovat paikallaan jousivoimalla. Jos kielen ja kiskon välissä on vaikka autosta tippunut pultti, vaihdemoottori ei käännä kieliä loppuun asti. Mutta siitä ei tule mitään varoitusta. Ainoa turvallinen konsti on lähestyä vaihdetta niin hitaasti, että kuljettaja ehtii nähdä vaihteen asennon ja sen, ovatko kielet loppuun asti kääntyneet, ja ongelmatilanteessa vaunun ehtii pysäyttää.

Kun halutaan ajaa hidastamatta, lupa ajaa vaihteeseen on annettava opastimella, joka näkyy kauemmaksi kuin vaihteen kielien asento. Vaihteessa on oltava tunnistus kielien kääntymisestä loppuun asti  ja kielien lukituksesta. Aja-opaste annetaan vasta, kun kielet ovat lukittuneet, mikä takaa loppuun asti kääntymisen.

Vaihteiden kääntäminen on myös muutettava suuremman nopeuden mukaiseksi. Kääntöpyyntö on annettava aikaisemmin kuin miten nykyiset kääntöanturit sijaitsevat. Ja samalla tulee tarve tunnistaa, ettei vaihteen päällä ole vaunua silloin, kun kääntöpyyntö tulee.

Eli on tässä vielä yhtä ja toista kehitettävää, jotta päästään nykyaikaiseen sujuvaan liikennöintiin.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Jos ollaan täsmällisiä, niin HKL ei tarvitse turvavaihteita vaan lukittuvia ja luotettavia vaihteita.
> 
> Antero


OK, konsepti oli tuttu, nimi ei; mutta "esiopastimen" kanssa ajattelin jotain sen suuntaista, että se tarvittaisiin vihjaamaan siitä, että liikennevaloissa nuolivalo on vaihtumassa jonkun ajan sisällä. Niin, tottakai lukkiutuva vaihdekin tarvisee opastimen.

Muistaakseni se oli jopa Soininvaara, joka kirjoitti niin, että syväura on hyväksytty.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaunujen kulkunopeus Manskulla määräytyy pohjimmiltaan sen mukaan, miten yksittäinen vaunu voisi ajaa pysäkiltä toiselle. Ja tähän tosiaan vaikuttavat nuo mainitsemasi liian kapeat ratikkkakaistat ja Runeberginkadulta kääntyvä raitioliikenne. Mutta eikö nämä asiat ole jo moneen kertaan käsitelty tämän foorumin keskusteluissa ja vielä niin, että sinä ja Petteri olette vähätelleet näiden merkitystä? Meinaan, kyllä minä ainakin noiden merkityksen tiedän, kun olen niistä ääntä pitänytkin tällä foorumilla. Ja tiedän myös nimimerkki 339-DF:n tietävän niiden merkityksen...


Niin, voiko näille asioilla tehdä mitään vai pitääkö olettaa etteivät ne muutu?




> Suomalainen liikennevalojen suunnitteluohje LIVASU 2005 sanoo sivulla 7G-12 seuraavaa tuosta jalankulkijoiden yhtenäisestä kadun ylityksestä seuraavaa:"Vaihejärjestys suunnitellaan siten, että moniosaisella suojatiellä jalankulkijoilla on mahdollisuus yhtenäiseen kadunylitykseen molemmissa suunnissa. Tämä on erityisen tärkeää silloin, kun myös pyöräliikenne käyttää suojatietä."
> 
> Sanamuoto jättää nähdäkseni lopulta liikennevalosuunnittelijan harkintaan sen, että tarvitseeko tuota yhtenäistä ylitystä toteuttaa kuhunkin risteykseen. Helsingissä Varova-valoille olisi ainakin minun tämän hetkisen käsityksen (ja raitiovaununkuljettajakokemuksen) mukaan suurin tarve nimenomaan erillisissä suojatievaloissa, kuten tässä tai tässä.
> 
> Myöskään Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asetuksessa tieliikenteen liikennevaloista ei ole tuollaista väittämääsi vaatimusta jalankulkijoiden yhtenäisestä kadunylityksestä. Itseasiassa 18 §:ssä sanotaan näin:"Käytettäessä liikennevaloja muun kuin risteykseen liittyvän suojatien kohdalla, raitiotien tasoristeyksessä taikka paikassa, jossa ajoneuvoliikenteen suunnat risteävät keskenään muualla kuin risteyksessä, on soveltuvin osin noudatettava tässä luvussa olevia säännöksiä."
> 
> Eli taas suunnittelijalle jää harkinta- ja soveltamisvalta. VAROVA:t toki sinänsä ovat poikkeusluvalla käytössä vielä toistaiseksi.


Kuitenkin vaunut pysähtyvät nyt Kansallismuseon Varoviin jos jalankulkijoilla on vihreää kadun yli, koska joku suunnitteliija/virkamies on päättänyt niin. Mikä siis takaa sen että jos kaikki Mannerheimintien suojatiet varustetaan Varova-valoilla, ettei vaunut joutuisi pysähtymään niissäkin? Eli mikä on niiden hyöty loppujen lopuksi? Voisiko kukaan ajatella rakentaa ratikkapysäkit Helsingissä sellaisiksi kuten ne on esim Göteborgissa tai saksalaiskaupungeissa että jalankulkija joka ylittää kadun, mutta ei aio matkustaa raitiovaunulla, joutuu kiertämään turvakaiteen ennenkuin astuu radalle, jossa ylittäjiä varoitetaan Varovilla joka näyttäis aina punaista jos vaunu on tulossa jommastakummasta suunnast, jolloin Varovista saataisiin täysi hyöty irti? Tietysti se olisi vallitsevan pyörätiepolitiikan vastaista, koska pyöräilijä joutuisi taluttamaan fillarinsa kadun ja pysäkin yli, mutta jompaakumpaa pitää priorisoida!




> Joskus tulee muuten mieleen, että osa ihmisistä ei tunnu ymmärtävän sitä, että joitain asioita ei korjata kerralla yhdellä toimenpiteellä, vaan tarvitaan useampi osaprojekti ja monien vuosien työ paremman huomisen puolesta. Mutta sitä parempaa huomista ei tule, jos yksikin noista osa-projekteista jätetään toteuttamatta.


Se on se ongelma kun yritetään muuttaa jotain joka on rakennettu toimimaan tietyllä tavalla pienin muutoksin, että se kestää liian kauan. Siksi joudutaan joskus toteuttamaan raskaita metro-tyylisiä eritasoratkaisuja koska ne saadaan nopeammin käyttöön. Suomessa ei "odottavan ajalle" lasketa hintaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Metroratkaisuissa on oikeasti kyse argumenttivirheestä: ideaalinen, hinnaltaan toteutuskelvoton ratkaisu asetetaan vaihtoehdoksi pienelle mutta mittakaavaltaan toteutettavissa olevalle ratkaisulle. Loppujen lopuksi pieniä ratkaisuja ei toteuteta koska ison ratkaisun katsotaan korvaavan ne, mutta ei sitä isoakaan lopulta toteuteta.

Tosiasiassahan pienet ratkaisut eivät poissulje isoja, joten ne kannattaisi toteuttaa joka tapauksessa. Metrohan tarvitsee joka tapauksessa liityntäliikennettä. Mutta ylimitoitettu iso ratkaisu poissulkee pieniä ratkaisuja, sillä ylimitoitus maksaa selkeää rahaa joka ei kuitenkaan palvele ketään.

----------


## sane

> Kuitenkin vaunut pysähtyvät nyt Kansallismuseon Varoviin jos jalankulkijoilla on vihreää kadun yli, koska joku suunnitteliija/virkamies on päättänyt niin. Mikä siis takaa sen että jos kaikki Mannerheimintien suojatiet varustetaan Varova-valoilla, ettei vaunut joutuisi pysähtymään niissäkin? Eli mikä on niiden hyöty loppujen lopuksi? Voisiko kukaan ajatella rakentaa ratikkapysäkit Helsingissä sellaisiksi kuten ne on esim Göteborgissa tai saksalaiskaupungeissa että jalankulkija joka ylittää kadun, mutta ei aio matkustaa raitiovaunulla, joutuu kiertämään turvakaiteen ennenkuin astuu radalle, jossa ylittäjiä varoitetaan Varovilla joka näyttäis aina punaista jos vaunu on tulossa jommastakummasta suunnast, jolloin Varovista saataisiin täysi hyöty irti? Tietysti se olisi vallitsevan pyörätiepolitiikan vastaista, koska pyöräilijä joutuisi taluttamaan fillarinsa kadun ja pysäkin yli, mutta jompaakumpaa pitää priorisoida!


Havaintojeni mukaan Varovissa palaa aina jalankulkijoille virheä, ellei raitiovaunu ole onnistunut tilaamaan itselleen vihreää.

Mä en kyllä ymmärrä näiden tarvetta ylipäänsä. Näissä voitaisiin yksinkertaisesti poistaa liikennevalot ratikan osalta, koska:
Ratikka hidastaa joka tapauksessa ennen pysäkkiäValot autokaistojen ylityksessä rytmittää joka tapauksessa jalankulkijoitaRatikka väistää aina jalankulkijaa --> jalankulkijan asema ei heikkeneJalankulkijat kulkee joka tapauksessa punaisia päin  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Tosiasiassahan pienet ratkaisut eivät poissulje isoja, joten ne kannattaisi toteuttaa joka tapauksessa. Metrohan tarvitsee joka tapauksessa liityntäliikennettä. Mutta ylimitoitettu iso ratkaisu poissulkee pieniä ratkaisuja, sillä ylimitoitus maksaa selkeää rahaa joka ei kuitenkaan palvele ketään.


Pieniä raitioratkaisuja kannattaisi toteuttaa, mutta jostain syystä ne eivät etene. Syy ei ole metro. 

Tärkein syy raitioliikenteen junnaamiseen paikallaan on monien ratikkalobbarien yltiönegatiivinen asenne nykyiseen raitioliikenteeseen ja Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmään yleensä. Metro on rutto, auto kolera ja hidas ratikka sitten varmaan syöpä. Viestintä aloitetaan kertomalla, että nykyisin ratikat toimivat huonosti, metro on huono, junat ovat huonoja ja samoin bussitkin. Esitetään itkuvirren mittainen valistuslista ja sen jälkeen pyydetään rahaa sekä hyvää tahtoa ratikoille. Sitten ihmetellään, ettei tule positiivista vastakaikua tai ainakaan asiat eivät etene.

Miksi? Millainen tunne kuulijoille tulee jatkuvasta negatiivisesta vuodatuksesta? Kaksi tyypillistä reaktiota on helppo löytää: Joko "Miksi antaisimme raitioliikenteelle lisää rahaa, kun ratikat ovat teidänkin mielestä noin huono väline" tai "kantakaupungin asukkaat ja monet muutkin Helsinkiläiset suorastaan rakastavat ratikoita, metrokin on matkustajien mieleen, ratikkalobbareilla taitaa viirata päästä, pysytään niistä kaukana."

Jotta kehitystä voi tapahtua, viestin pitää muuttua muotoon: "Helsingissä on hieno ratikkaliikenne ja asteittaisilla parannuksilla siitä voidaan saada vielä parempi. Tavoitteenamme on ratikkaverkon laajentaminen ja asiakastyytyväisyyden parantaminen entisestään". Vain positiivisella perusviestillä on mahdollista kerätä riittävästi hyvää tahtoa ja rahaa, niin että muutoksetkin tapahtuvat. 

Innostus tarttuu ja positiivisuustartunnan levittämistä voi opetella vaikka Helsingin pyöräilysuunnittelijoilta. Ei pyöräteiden rakentamisessa ole taloudellisesti mitään järkeä, pyöräilijöitä on kourallinen, mutta siitä huolimatta kaivinkoneet jylläävät ja katupora laulaa. Positiivisuuden voimalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Havaintojeni mukaan Varovissa palaa aina jalankulkijoille virheä, ellei raitiovaunu ole onnistunut tilaamaan itselleen vihreää.


Minä taas olen lukenut että vain pysäkiltä lähtevä vaunu voi tilata Varovaa näyttämään jalankulkijoille punaista ja vaunulle "nuolta", ei saapuva, turvallisuussysitä (tai koska joku virkamies on päättänyt)




> Mä en kyllä ymmärrä näiden tarvetta ylipäänsä. Näissä voitaisiin yksinkertaisesti poistaa liikennevalot ratikan osalta, koska:
> Ratikka hidastaa joka tapauksessa ennen pysäkkiäValot autokaistojen ylityksessä rytmittää joka tapauksessa jalankulkijoitaRatikka väistää aina jalankulkijaa --> jalankulkijan asema ei heikkeneJalankulkijat kulkee joka tapauksessa punaisia päin


No sitä minäkin käytännössä. Riittäisi jos vain ajoradan yli olisi liikennevalot jalankulkijoille, ja pysäkkikorokkeelle turvakaide joka on kierrettävä ennenkuin ylittää raitiotien. Kattelin google streetviewstä muutaman saksalaiskaupungin virityksiä ja suurimmassa osassa ei mitään varoitusvaloja jalankulkijoille raitiotien ylittäjille. Stuttgartista löysin yhden pysäkin jossa oli sikäläinen Varova.

[LISÄYS:] Löytyi toinenkin eesimerkki: Tässä on Düsseldorfin yhdelltä pysäkiltä https://www.google.fi/maps/@51.23160...7i13312!8i6656  oiva esimerkki millaiiset pitäisi olla Helsingin vilkkaimpien katujen ratikkkapysäkit, riittävän leveä pysäkkikoroke ja kaiteet estämästä juoksemista suoraan jalkakäytävältä raitiovaunun alle!

Sitäpaitsi Saksassa monasti koko raitiotie on siirretty kadun toiselle laidalle ja autot pyyhältää toisella puolella, niin että ne saadaan paremin erotettua ja pysäkit asianmukaisemmin rakennettu. Se on itä-eurooppalaista perua että raitiotien pitää aina kulkea keskikaistoilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Innostus tarttuu ja positiivisuustartunnan levittämistä voi opetella vaikka Helsingin pyöräilysuunnittelijoilta. Ei pyöräteiden rakentamisessa ole taloudellisesti mitään järkeä, pyöräilijöitä on kourallinen, mutta siitä huolimatta kaivinkoneet jylläävät ja katupora laulaa. Positiivisuuden voimalla.


Ei niitä pyöräbaanoja nykyisille pyöräilijöille rakenneta, vaan uusille pyöräilijöille. Niille, jotka eivät nykyisin pyöräile. Nykyiset pyöräilijät ovat ihan tyytyväisiä siihen, mitä nyt on jo tarjolla. Jokainen uusi pyöräilijä on kaupungille hyvä juttu, joka nostaa kuntalaisten terveyttä ja vähentää painetta investoida vielä kalliimpiin katuihin.

Ja kyllä, metro on todellakin syynä raitioliikenteen kehittymättömyyteen. Aikanaan jopa julistettiin, että kasvava metroverkko korvaa ratikat. Eipähän kasvanut. Vaikka sanoma lieveni käytännön nostaessa rumaa päätään, eipä raitioliikenteelle silti tehty kuin minimiylläpito aina nykypäiviin saakka. Käteen jäi lakkautusta odottava ratikkaverkko jota ei lakkautettukkaan.

Nythän raitioliikenne on taas kehittymässä. Huolimatta siitä, että kuulemma raitiovaunuja kehitetään hullujenhuoneelta käsin.

----------


## petteri

> Ja kyllä, metro on todellakin syynä raitioliikenteen kehittymättömyyteen. Aikanaan jopa julistettiin, että kasvava metroverkko korvaa ratikat. Eipähän kasvanut. Vaikka sanoma lieveni käytännön nostaessa rumaa päätään, eipä raitioliikenteelle silti tehty kuin minimiylläpito aina nykypäiviin saakka. Käteen jäi lakkautusta odottava ratikkaverkko jota ei lakkautettukkaan.


Toki raitiovaunujen lakkautuspäätös pysäytti kehityksen aika pitkäksi aikaa. Mutta siitä on jo nelisenkymmentä vuotta, nykyään metron syyttäminen on jo enemmän pään työntämistä pensaaseen, ettei vaan näe muita syitä.




> Nythän raitioliikenne on taas kehittymässä.


Jotain kehitystä on havaittavissa, mutta hyvältä ei kuitenkaan hyvältä näytä, kun merkittävästi uutta rataa ei ole realistisessa toteutusputkessa Jätkäsaaren ja Hernesaaren ulkopuolella. On vain erilaisia suunnitelmia, jotka näyttävät pysähtyneen.




> Huolimatta siitä, että kuulemma raitiovaunuja kehitetään hullujenhuoneelta käsin.


Viestissäni yritin kirjallisesti ilmentää, millaisia tunteita voi vastaanottajalle tulla hyvin negatiivisesta viestinnästä. Raitioprojekteissa on näet kriittistä, että erilaiset sidosryhmät pystytään sitouttamaan projekteihin. Se ei onnistu ilman positiivisia perusviestejä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki raitiovaunujen lakkautuspäätös pysäytti kehityksen aika pitkäksi aikaa. Mutta siitä on jo nelisenkymmentä vuotta, nykyään metron syyttäminen on jo enemmän pään työntämistä pensaaseen, ettei vaan näe muita syitä..


Missä ja milloin tuollainen lakkautuspäätös on tehty ja milloin se on purettu?

----------


## petteri

> Missä ja milloin tuollainen lakkautuspäätös on tehty ja milloin se on purettu?


Epäonnistunut sanavalinta, olisi pitänyt kirjoittaa lakkautuspaine. Lakkautuspaine oli käsittääkseni voimakkaimmillaan 1960-luvulla ja helpotti lopullisesti vasta 1980-luvulla.

----------


## hmikko

> Jotain kehitystä on havaittavissa, mutta hyvältä ei kuitenkaan hyvältä näytä, kun merkittävästi uutta rataa ei ole realistisessa toteutusputkessa Jätkäsaaren ja Hernesaaren ulkopuolella. On vain erilaisia suunnitelmia, jotka näyttävät pysähtyneen.


Siinä priorisoinnissa, jossa HKL:n johtokunnalle jokunen viikko sitten esitettiin Raide-Jokerin lykkäämistä, pidettiin Kruunuvuorenrannan raitiotietä "välttämättömänä". Ainakin mulle syntyi se käsitys, että Kruunuvuorenranta ihan oikeasti "on sovittu".

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Pieniä raitioratkaisuja kannattaisi toteuttaa, mutta jostain syystä ne eivät etene. 
> 
> Jotta kehitystä voi tapahtua, viestin pitää muuttua muotoon: "Helsingissä on hieno ratikkaliikenne ja asteittaisilla parannuksilla siitä voidaan saada vielä parempi. Tavoitteenamme on ratikkaverkon laajentaminen ja asiakastyytyväisyyden parantaminen entisestään". Vain positiivisella perusviestillä on mahdollista kerätä riittävästi hyvää tahtoa ja rahaa, niin että muutoksetkin tapahtuvat.


Nyt on Petteri aika osuvasti asian ytimessä, jos ohitetaan kärjistäminen ja ihmisille vittuilu (saako täällä sanoa näin? anteeksi jos ei saa). Asioiden edistämisessä suurin työ on  saada ihmiset uskomaan että parannuksia kannattaa tehdä, saada ihmiset uskomaan, että parannuksia on mahdollista tehdä.

Kyyninen asenne - vaikka kuinka realistinen ehkä olisikin - heikentää kohdan 1 onnistumista ja tuhoaa kohdan 2 kokonaan. Siksi se estää onnistumisen.

Itse uskon metodologiseen optimismiin: on vaan pakko lähteä siitä, että asioita on mahdollista parantaa ja tavoitteet on mahdollista saavuttaa, ja että kukaan ei ole paha tai tarkoituksella halua jarruttaa ja vastustaa, vaan että kaikkien kanssa kun vaan keskustellaan ja etsitään mahdolliset huolenaiheet, niin  edistys kyllä hyväksytään. 

En missään tapauksessa väitä, että tuo olisi totta. Optimismihan määritelmällisesti ei perustu tosiasioihin, vaan tosiasioihin perustuvaa asennetta kutsutaan realismiksi. Mutta optimisti on se, joka saa muutoksia tapahtumaan.




> Innostus tarttuu ja positiivisuustartunnan levittämistä voi opetella vaikka Helsingin pyöräilysuunnittelijoilta. Ei pyöräteiden rakentamisessa ole taloudellisesti mitään järkeä, pyöräilijöitä on kourallinen, mutta siitä huolimatta kaivinkoneet jylläävät ja katupora laulaa. Positiivisuuden voimalla.


Tämä on hyvä vertaus, lukuun ottamatta sitä, että pyöräteiden rakentamisessa on todella paljon järkeä. Mutta sen avaaminen ei ehkä ole tämän ketjun asia. Niin ja saa pyöräpiireissäkin tehdä työtä tuon positiivisen vireen ylläpitämiseksi. Ei ole aina helppoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:07 ----------

Vielä yksityiskohtana: Hesarin remontti kuulema on mahdollistanut 1 min leikkaamisen aikataulusta per sivu. Ja Hämeentien suunnitelma mahdollistaa 2 tai 3 minuuttia.

Olemme päässeet vaiheeseen, jossa raitioliikennettä oikeasti nopeutetaan joillakin kadunpätkillä, kun niitä päivitetään. Ja mainittu pyöräilynedistäminen toimii tässä avittajana, kun katujen poikkileikkausta joudutaan joka tapauksessa muuttamaan, samalla voidaan parantaa ratikkaliikenteen edellytyksiä. Kumpaakaan näistä remonteista ei olisi vain ratikkaa varten tehty, vaikka suurimmat hyödyt kaupunkilaisille tulevat niissä juuri ratikkaliikenteen paranemisesta.

----------


## petteri

> Vielä yksityiskohtana: Hesarin remontti kuulema on mahdollistanut 1 min leikkaamisen aikataulusta per sivu.


Onko tästä mitään tarkempaa faktaa olemassa? Mikä oli Helsinginkadun ajoaika ja keskihajonta ennen remonttia eri linjoilla, entä nyt?

Ja onko siitä mitään arviota, miten linjan 8 muutos jakautuu seuraavien seikkojen välille?

1) Helsinginkadulta poistettiin yksi raitiopysäkki.  

2) Vanhoja liikennevaloja korvattiin uusilla, jotka ovat selvästi paremmin ohjattavissa. (Poistuiko myös jotain liikennevaloja?)

3) Etuuksien ohjelmointi on muuttunut. (Onko etuuksilla nyt priorisoitu aikaisempaa voimakkaammin linjaa 8 vai onko priorisointi ennallaan? Miten linjojen 3 ja 9 nopeus on kehittynyt?)

4) Kadun linjausmuutosten vaikutus.

"Helsinginkadun ratikka 8 nopeutui remontin vuoksi minuutilla" on joka tapauksessa ihan loistava positiivinen viesti. Ihan riippumatta siitä, mistä osatekijöistä tuo muutos koostuu. 

Vaikka todellisuudessa raitiolinjojen kehittämisessä myös ajoaikojen hajontaa kannattaa osassa tapauksista pienentää keskinopeudenkin kustannuksella nopeus ja minuutit ovat ihmisille helposti käsitettäviä, toisin kuin ajoajan hajonta, jonka merkitystä ei ole yhtä helppo hahmottaa. (Ajoaikojen hajonta pienenee ja keskinopeus laskee, kun aikataulussa on vähän pelivaraa ja samalla aikatauluun nähden liian nopeasti kulkevat vuorot laitetaan hidastamaan. Se johtaa usein parempaan käyttökokemukseen hitaammasta linjan vuorojen keskinopeudesta huolimatta, koska ratikat ovat paremmin aikataulussa ja vuoroväli pysyy tasaisena.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko tästä mitään tarkempaa faktaa olemassa? Mikä oli Helsinginkadun ajoaika ja keskihajonta ennen remonttia eri linjoilla, entä nyt?
> 
> Ja onko siitä mitään arviota, miten linjan 8 muutos jakautuu seuraavien seikkojen välille?
> 
> 1) Helsinginkadulta poistettiin yksi raitiopysäkki.  
> 
> 2) Vanhoja liikennevaloja korvattiin uusilla, jotka ovat selvästi paremmin ohjattavissa. (Poistuiko myös jotain liikennevaloja?)
> 
> 3) Etuuksien ohjelmointi on muuttunut. (Onko etuuksilla nyt priorisoitu aikaisempaa voimakkaammin linjaa 8 vai onko priorisointi ennallaan? Miten linjojen 3 ja 9 nopeus on kehittynyt?)
> ...


Kuvittelisin että 8 on ollut helppo case koska Hesaria pitkin Töölöstä Flemarille ei muita linjoja kulje  ja rata on kokonaan eristetty, eli sen olisi pitänyt pystyä ajamaan urku auki jo aikoja sitten.  Kohdistuivatko ne muutokset Hesarin itäosaan?

Mielenkiintoisaksi tulee kun ykkönen siirretään Hesarille mutta se tuskin häiritsee. Ykkösestä olisi käpyläläisille enemmän hyötyä jos se laitettaisiin Diakonissalaitoksesta asti kääntymään Sturenkatua. 

Ja jos Pisara-rataa joudutaan odottamaan 20 vuotta, olisi mukava jos saataisiin tilalle se lähijuna-asema Helsinginkadun yläpuolelle, sen voisi alkaa toteuttaa nyt Helsingin pääratapihan remontin yhfteydessä samantien. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> 2) Vanhoja liikennevaloja korvattiin uusilla, jotka ovat selvästi paremmin ohjattavissa. (Poistuiko myös jotain liikennevaloja?)


Ei ainakaan tästä. Hesarin remontissa ei tietääkseni uusittu eikä poistettu yksiäkään liikennevaloja.




> Vaikka todellisuudessa raitiolinjojen kehittämisessä myös ajoaikojen hajontaa kannattaa osassa tapauksista pienentää keskinopeudenkin kustannuksella nopeus ja minuutit ovat ihmisille helposti käsitettäviä, toisin kuin ajoajan hajonta, jonka merkitystä ei ole yhtä helppo hahmottaa.


Koska aikataulut laaditaan raitioliikenteessä kohtuullisen korkean ajoaikojen persentiilin mukaan ja etuajassa ajaminen on lähtökohtaisesti kiellettyä, todellinen keskinopeus harvemmin laskee, jos hajonta pienenee. Toki näinkin voi tietyissä tapauksissa käydä.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Jotain on ainakin tekeillä, kirjoittaa Hesari tänään. 

"raitiovaunuihin on tulossa lippuautomaatit"
"raitiovaunujen eteen tulevia esteitä minimoidaan. Esimerkiksi Pasilan sillan remontissa raitiovaunuille tehdään omat kaistat."
"risteyksien uusiminen ja valoetuisuuksien parantaminen"
"Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksessä testataan jo nyt syvennettyjä uria"
"Mechelininkadun ja Hämeentien liikennesuunnitelmissa kaduilta halutaan katujen remontoinnin yhteydessä vähentää yhdet pysäkit"

Tässä näitä. Kai nämä ovat aika pitkälti niitä toimenpiteitä, joita moni kirjoittaja on täällä kaivannut? Riittäisivätkö nämä merkittävään parannukseen? Ehkä alkuun pääsemiseen ainakin.

----------


## j-lu

"Aina ku mä hyppään ja pääsen siihen hyppyrin nokalle, niin mulle tulee sellanen bon voyage -tunne, siis että mä oon kokenu tän joskus aikasemminkin."

- Matti Nykänen

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jotain on ainakin tekeillä, kirjoittaa Hesari tänään. 
> 
> "raitiovaunuihin on tulossa lippuautomaatit"
> "raitiovaunujen eteen tulevia esteitä minimoidaan. Esimerkiksi Pasilan sillan remontissa raitiovaunuille tehdään omat kaistat."
> "risteyksien uusiminen ja valoetuisuuksien parantaminen"
> "Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksessä testataan jo nyt syvennettyjä uria"
> "Mechelininkadun ja Hämeentien liikennesuunnitelmissa kaduilta halutaan katujen remontoinnin yhteydessä vähentää yhdet pysäkit"
> 
> Tässä näitä. Kai nämä ovat aika pitkälti niitä toimenpiteitä, joita moni kirjoittaja on täällä kaivannut? Riittäisivätkö nämä merkittävään parannukseen? Ehkä alkuun pääsemiseen ainakin.


Toimenpiteet eivät riitä koska kohdistuvat vain muutamiin kohteisiin. Paljon on kiinni siitä onnistuvatko liikennevaloetuuksien parantamistoimentpiteet. Jos eivät onnistu niin ei noista muista mitään hyötyä juuri ole.

t. Rainer

----------


## TuomasLehto

Vähän epäilytti itseäkin juuri tuo, että vain tietyistä kohteista puhutaan. Ne voivat toki olla vain esimerkkejä laajemmista muutoksista. Sanokaas viisaammat, kuinka suuri vaikutus on noilla automaateilla, ts. että kuljettajien ei tarvitse myydä lippuja?

Tuo Nykäs-sitaatti on muuten yksi suosikkejani, ja miksipä ei olisi.

----------


## petteri

> Koska aikataulut laaditaan raitioliikenteessä kohtuullisen korkean ajoaikojen persentiilin mukaan ja etuajassa ajaminen on lähtökohtaisesti kiellettyä, todellinen keskinopeus harvemmin laskee, jos hajonta pienenee. Toki näinkin voi tietyissä tapauksissa käydä.


Nyt  en kyllä oikein ymmärrä mitä tarkoitat. Ensinnäkään Helsingissä ei käsittääkseni etuajassa ajamista nykyään yleensä kontrolloida muualla kuin kovin harvoilla, eli yleensä päätepysäkeillä. Esimerkiksi linja 4 lähtee Munkkiniemestä jollain aikataulun mukaisella kellonlyömällä ja ajaa koko matkan Katajanokalle ilman sen kummempaa tarkastamista tai reagoimista, onko vuoro muutaman minuutin edellä tai jäljessä aikataulusta. 

Kuitenkin linjan  vuorojen välillä on todellisessa ajoajassa aikamoinen hajonta ja ajoaika vaihtelee Munkkiniemi-Lasipalatsi välillä vaihtelee minuuttitolkulla. Joten jos halutaan että esimerkiksi linja 4 lähtee Lasipalatsilta 90 % luotettavuustasolla täsmällään aikataulussa kohti Katajanokkaa pitää suurinta osaa vuoroista hidastaa niin, että kaikki nopeammat vuorot ovat korkeintaan yhtä nopeita kun vuoron 90 % nopein ajoaika. Tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä raitioliikenteen todellisen keskinopeuden hidastumista, kun muut seikat pysyvät vakiona. Samalla toki matkustajille näkyvästä ajoaikojen hajonnasta saadaan myös hyvin pieni.

Maailmalla osassa uusista pikaraitiotiejärjestelmissä periaatteessa jokaiselle pysäkille on ns. ohjeaika, jota ennen pysäkkiä ei saa ohittaa. Se pitää vuorovälit tasaisina ja ratikat erinomaisesti aikatauluissa, mutta tuollainen pikaratikkamainen liikennöintitapa hidasta raitioliikennettä selvästi verrattuna siihen että lähdetään vaan ensimmäiseltä pysäkiltä ja ajetaan linja päätepysäkille niin ripeästi kuin onnistuu. Varsinkin jos lähdetään siitä että ohjeajat määritellään niin että esimerkiksi 90 % tai 95 % vuoroista pystyy niitä noudattamaan. Toki tuollainen liikennöintitapa vaatii myös sellaista vuoroväliä, että se onnistuu, ei se nykyisellä Mannerheimintien tai Kaivokadun vuorotiheydellä ja linjamäärällä voikaan toimia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sanokaas viisaammat, kuinka suuri vaikutus on noilla automaateilla, ts. että kuljettajien ei tarvitse myydä lippuja?


Kysymys on oikein asetettu. Tavallisempaa olisi kysyä, kuinka paljon matka nopeutuu jos kuljettajarahastuksesta luovutaan. Siihen olisi melkein mahdotonta vastata. Mutta kun esität sen tuossa muodossa, vastaaminen on paljon helpompaa.

Kuljettajarahastuksen haitta on hajonnan kasvu, ei niinkään matkanteon hidastuminen. Hajonnan kasvu kyllä johtaa hidastumiseen siksi, että kun aikataulusuunnittelu havaitsee suurta hajontaa, se kompensoi sitä tekemällä hitaammat aikataulut. Mitä hitaampi aikataulu, sitä paremmin kuljettaja voi kompensoida satunnaisia viiveitä ajamalla välillä lujempaa.

Hajonta syntyy lippuostosten satunnaisuudesta. On vuoroja, joilla ei myydä lippuja ollenkaan. On vuoroja, joilla myydään todella paljon. Ja erityisesti on vuoroja, joilla satunnaisia lipunostajia tulee joskus joltain pysäkiltä jonkunlaisen rahan ja jonkunlaisen kielitaidon kanssa. Pysäkkiaikojen ennakointi on vaikeaa, joten esimerkiksi tehokkaat valoetuudet eivät ole mahdollisia. Nopean ja tehokkaan liikenteen perusedellytys on ennustettavuus, eli se että tiedetään pysäkkiviiveet jos ei nyt ihan sekunnilleen niin ainakin mahdollisimman tarkkaan. Kun liikenne on ennustettavaa, voidaan laatia paremmat valoetuudet, välttää peräkkäinajoa ja niin edelleen.

Sanoisin lyhyesti, että kuljettajarahastuksen poistaminen on ehdoton edellytys liikenteen nopeuttamiselle, vaikka sen merkitys yksittäisenä tekijänä on vaikeasti arvioitavissa.

Samantapaisia ovat ajatus jokaisella pysäkillä pysähtymisestä taikka ajatus korkealattiaisesta kalustosta luopumisesta (lastenvaunut).




> Ensinnäkään Helsingissä ei käsittääkseni etuajassa ajamista nykyään yleensä kontrolloida muualla kuin kovin harvoilla, eli yleensä päätepysäkeillä. Esimerkiksi linja 4 lähtee Munkkiniemestä jollain aikataulun mukaisella kellonlyömällä ja ajaa koko matkan Katajanokalle ilman sen kummempaa tarkastamista tai reagoimista, onko vuoro muutaman minuutin edellä tai jäljessä aikataulusta.


Raitiovaununkuljettaja pystyy seuraamaan jatkuvasti sekunnin tarkuudella aikataulun noudattamista. Jokaiselle pysäkille on ohjelmoitu ohitusaika ja Helmi-täti auliisti kertoo, kuinka monta minuuttia ja sekuntia ollaan etuajassa tai myöhässä siitä.

Asiaa kontrolloidaan kahdella tavalla. Uutuutena ovat taas kerran kesken matkaa olevat ajantasauspysäkit. Niitä on ennenkin kokeiltu ja sitten kokeilusta on vähin äänin luovuttu. Nyt kokeillaan taas. Kasi Oopperalla, nelonen Tullinpuomilla ja niin edelleen. Jos aikataulut ovat kovin löysät ja seisoskelua tulee kovin paljon, matkustajat valittavat ja sitten kokeilusta taas luovutaan.

Vanhaa on sitten se, että Lokki seuraa kuljettajia ja jos vuorossa on kovin innokas liikenteenohjaaja, hän ottaa vaunuun yhteyttä ja huomauttaa kuljettajaa tyliin "olet nyt neljä minuuttia etuajassa, hidastas vähän". Näitä tapahtuu.




> Kuitenkin linjan  vuorojen välillä on todellisessa ajoajassa aikamoinen hajonta ja ajoaika vaihtelee Munkkiniemi-Lasipalatsi välillä vaihtelee minuuttitolkulla.


Eipä se nyt ihan noin ole. Kakkoskolmonen tuntuu kulkevan vähän miten sattuu, mutta pääosalla linjoista se hajonta on liikenneolosuhteet huomioiden yllättävän pientä. Ehkä juuri siksi, että aikataulut on tehty aika hitaiksi takavuosiin verrattuna.

----------


## tohpeeri

Raitioteitä on luvattu nopeuttaa mutta ainakin Länsi-Pasilassa on käynyt toisin kuten oli odotettavissakin. Istuessani 7B:ssä ,niin kun tultiin Pasilankadulla kohtaan missä vaunu kääntyy Pasilanraitiolle jouduttiin uusissa liikennevaloissa odottamaan melkein pari minuuttia ennen kuin vaunu pääsi kääntymään vasemmalle. Vaunun tullessa risteykseen vihreä paloi tosi pitkään suoralle liikenteelle, sitten tuli vihreä Pasilanraitiolta tulevalle liikenteelle ja vasta sitten päästiin kääntymään autojen kanssa yhteiseltä kaistalta vasemmalle. Todellista "nopeuttamista"!

----------


## 339-DF

Pasilankadun pohjoispäässä on myös bussiliikenne siirretty ratikkakiskoille. On hauska nähdä, miten ratikkaliikennettä juhlapuheissa nopeuttava Helsinki ui vastavirtaan muuhun maailmaan nähden näitä yhteiskaistoja lisäämällä. Vielä kymmenen vuotta sitten niitä ei ollut juuri missään, nyt on vähän joka puolella uusilla radoilla.

Pasilankadun eteläinen rata on muuttunut ainakin paperilla sujuvammaksi kesän muutosten jälkeen. Millaisia käytännön kokemuksia siitä on?

----------


## vristo

> Pasilankadun pohjoispäässä on myös bussiliikenne siirretty ratikkakiskoille. On hauska nähdä, miten ratikkaliikennettä juhlapuheissa nopeuttava Helsinki ui vastavirtaan muuhun maailmaan nähden näitä yhteiskaistoja lisäämällä. Vielä kymmenen vuotta sitten niitä ei ollut juuri missään, nyt on vähän joka puolella uusilla radoilla.


Pasilankadulla tulee olemaan peräti kaksi kortteliväliä yhteiskaistaa parin bussilinjan ja yhden ratikkalinjan kanssa. Ihan hirveää! Eikä edes vielä pitkään aikaan, vaan lopullisessa ratkaisussaan joskus vuoden, parin päästä. 

Jos jokin hidastaa kaikkea joukkoliikennettä tarpeettomasti, niin se on liikennevalot ja niiden aivan älytön rytmi. Perustelkaa mulle, miksi bussin/ratikan pitää seistä punaisissa valoissa kun risteävältä kadulta ei tule mitään/ketään? Tai sama yhden henkilöauton takia? Mikä on liikenteen prioriteetti? Missä ovat joukkoliikenne-etuudet? Se, että liikennevalolyhdyssä palaa kirkas ledi, muistutuksena siitä, että Helmi-järjestelmä on huomannut sen, ei vielä ole joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Perustelkaa mulle, miksi bussin/ratikan pitää seistä punaisissa valoissa kun risteävältä kadulta ei tule mitään/ketään? Tai sama yhden henkilöauton takia? Mikä on liikenteen prioriteetti? Missä ovat joukkoliikenne-etuudet? Se, että liikennevalolyhdyssä palaa kirkas ledi, muistutuksena siitä, että Helmi-järjestelmä on huomannut sen, ei vielä ole joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuus.


Perustelu on tässä: Joukkoliikenteellä voi olla liikennevaloetuus, kunhan se ei haittaa autoilua. Ledin merkitys on vain lupaus siitä, että seuraavasta valokierrosta ei jätetä pois joukkoliikenteen vaihetta. Muuten jätettäisiin, jotta kierrosta saadaan enemmän aikaa autoille. Eli tosiasiassa se, mitä sanotaan joukkoliikenteen valoetuudeksi, on autoilun valoetuus.

Suomessa ei vielä ole missään raitiotien valoetuutta. Raitiotien valoetuus tarkoittaa sitä, että ratikka ajaa pysähtymättä pysäkiltä seuraavalle, vaikka välissä olisi valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä. Ja jotta tämä on mahdollista, raitiovaunulle on näytettävä esi- tai valmiusopastetta varsinaisen aja-opasteen lisäksi. Sillä eihän kuljettaja muuten voi tietää, että hänen ei tarvitse valmistautua pysähtymään valoihin, jotka näyttävät seis-opasetetta ennen kuin vaunu on tullut risteykseen. Tällaisesta on esimerkki Pariisista tälllä sivulla: http://kaupunkiliikenne.net/Pariisi/...ml#valoetuudet

Kysymys on vain ja ainoastaan asenteesta. Eli että autoilu asetetaan ratikan ja muun joukkoliikenteen edelle. Autoillehan on jo vuosikymmenet järjestetty vihreätä aaltoa. Joten oikeasti ei ole mitään perustelua sille, ettei sitä voi järjestää myös joukkoliikenteelle.

Kyse on liikennevalo-ohjauksen näkökulmasta täsmälleen samasta asiasta. Ero on vain teknisessä toteutustavassa. Ja viime kädessä siitä, että autoille kyllä suostutaan järjestämään valoetuus niin, että vihreä syttyy palamaan hyvissä ajoin ennen kuin auto on niin lähellä risteystä, että sen pitää alkaa jarruttaa, kun kuljettaja ei tiedä, vaihtuuko punainen vihreäksi. Tähän ei ole ratikan kanssa suostuttu, minkä vuoksi autojen vihreää vaihetta halutaan pidentään niin, että ratikan aja-opaste (Pariisin kuvissa pystyviiva) annetaan vasta sitten, kun ratikka on kohdalla. Ja siksi tarvitaan esiopaste (Pariisin kuvissa sininen huutomerkki), joka korvaa sen, että autoille olisi sytytetty esiopasteen syttymishetkellä jo vihreä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Suomessa ei vielä ole missään raitiotien valoetuutta. Raitiotien valoetuus tarkoittaa sitä, että ratikka ajaa pysähtymättä pysäkiltä seuraavalle, vaikka välissä olisi valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä. Ja jotta tämä on mahdollista, raitiovaunulle on näytettävä esi- tai valmiusopastetta varsinaisen aja-opasteen lisäksi. Sillä eihän kuljettaja muuten voi tietää, että hänen ei tarvitse valmistautua pysähtymään valoihin, jotka näyttävät seis-opasetetta ennen kuin vaunu on tullut risteykseen. Tällaisesta on esimerkki Pariisista tälllä sivulla: http://kaupunkiliikenne.net/Pariisi/...ml#valoetuudet


Mielenkiintoista, että esimerkkisi Pariisin T3a Porte de Vincennes - Pont du Caligliano 12,4 km, kestää mainostamistasi Helsinkiin verrattuna ylivertaisista etuuksista huolimatta RAPTin reittioppaan mukaan aamuruuhkassa 43 minuuttia, tuon raitiolinjan linjanopeus on ruuhkassa 17 km/h ja hiljaiseen aikaan 21 km/h,  kun pysäkkiväli on 520 metriä. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligne_...8Ele-de-France




> Kysymys on vain ja ainoastaan asenteesta. Eli että autoilu asetetaan ratikan ja muun joukkoliikenteen edelle. Autoillehan on jo vuosikymmenet järjestetty vihreätä aaltoa. Joten oikeasti ei ole mitään perustelua sille, ettei sitä voi järjestää myös joukkoliikenteelle.


Missä Helsingissä autoilulle on järjestetty sellaiset täydelliset liikennevaloetuudet, joissa autojen ei tarvitse koskaan pysähtyä valoihin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Missä Helsingissä autoilulle on järjestetty sellaiset täydelliset liikennevaloetuudet, joissa autojen ei tarvitse koskaan pysähtyä valoihin?


Sitä ihmettelen minäkin. Helsingissä liikennevaloetuuksien järjestäminen ylipäänsä kellekään on mahdotonta katuverkon rakenteen vuoksi. Risteäviä, monisuuntaisia , tasa-arvoisia katuja on kaikkialla, kadut ovat liian ahtaat ja vetävät liian huonosti automäärään nähden. Ensin pitäisi saada aikaan ruuhkamaksu tai vastaava kynnys joka vähentäisi autoilla ajamista keskustaan sekä keskustan halki. Pelkkä liikennevaloilla säätäminen ei auta, koska autot tulevat ja tukkivat liiketeen joka tapauksessa jos ei ajaminen maksa mitään ylimääräistä.

Saksassa raitiovaunuille ja liikenteelle ylipäänsä on pystytty järjestämään paremmat etuudet kun meillä siten että osa pääkaduista on yksisuuntaisia, samoin niiden poikittaiskadut.  Silloin katuverkko on kuin "yhtä isoa liikenneympyrää" jolla on sama kiertosuunta jolloin valot eivät pala millekään liikkujaryhmälle yhtä kauan punaisena kuin Helsingissä nyt. En tiedä onko tämä se taikatemppu jolla aiotaan saada Tampereelle raitiovaunuliikenne mahtumaan. Sen näkee sitten.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoista, että esimerkkisi Pariisin T3a Porte de Vincennes - Pont du Caligliano 12,4 km, kestää mainostamistasi Helsinkiin verrattuna ylivertaisista etuuksista huolimatta RAPTin reittioppaan mukaan aamuruuhkassa 43 minuuttia, tuon raitiolinjan linjanopeus on ruuhkassa 17 km/h ja hiljaiseen aikaan 21 km/h,  kun pysäkkiväli on 520 metriä. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligne_...8Ele-de-France


Yritätkö vakuuttaa tällä, että liikennevaloetuuksien käyttö hidastaa raitioliikennettä, joka olisi nopeampaa jos vaunut seisoisivat pysäkkien lisäksi myös liikennevaloissa?




> Sitä ihmettelen minäkin. Helsingissä liikennevaloetuuksien järjestäminen ylipäänsä kellekään on mahdotonta katuverkon rakenteen vuoksi. Risteäviä, monisuuntaisia , tasa-arvoisia katuja on kaikkialla...


Ymmärrät tämän asian aivan oikein. Autoille ei ole mahdollista järjestää kaikenkattavia liikennevaloetuuksia, koska autoja ajaa joka suuntaan ja toistensa kanssa ristiin. Siksi vihreä aalto eli autojen liikennevaloetuus voidaan järjestää vain kussakin risteyksessä yhteen suuntaan. Ja näinhän tehdään pääkaduilla ruuhkan suuntaan. Vaikka näin on Helsingin pääkaduilla, autoilijat ja autoilun kannattajat valittavat kuitenkin vihreän aallon puuttumisesta. Valitus johtuu siitä, että aina on autoilijoita, jotka poikkeavat tai ajavat kokonaan erillään siltä reitiltä, jolle vihreä aalto on tehty. Ja valittamisen aihe syntyy välittömästi siitä, kun itse joutuu antamaan tietä toisille autoille. Niin kauan kun itse ajetaan vihreässä aallossa, pidetään tilannetta normaalina, eikä normaalitilanteesta ole tarpeen kiitellä valosuunnittelijaa siitä, että on järjestänyt liikennevaloetuuden.





> En tiedä onko tämä se taikatemppu jolla aiotaan saada Tampereelle raitiovaunuliikenne mahtumaan.


Ehkä on niin, että helsinkiläisestä näkökulmasta on taikatemppu rakentaa raitiotie ja sen liikenne valoetuuksin aivan samalla tavalla kuin muuallakin nykyaikaisilla raitioteillä. Mutta ei autoliikenteen yksisuuntaistaminen vaikuta raitiotien liikennöintiin, sillä raitiotiellä ajetaan molempiin suuntiin.

Teknisesti raitiotien valoetuus tai vihreä aalto on sama asia kuin autojen valoetuus. Eli valojen ajoitusta säädetään niin, että raitiotien reitille syntyy raitiovaunun etenemisen mukainen vihreä aalto. Ihan saman tekevät autojen liikennevalot. Saapuvat autot tunnistetaan vain eri tekniikalla kuin saapuva raitiovaunu. Ja raitiovaunun valoetuuden järjestäminen tapahtuu harvemmin kuin auton valoetuus, koska raitiovaunuja ei kulje päättymättömänä jatkuvana virtana kuten autot kulkevat. Tämä on itse asissa avain siihen, että ratikan valoetuus on järjestettävissä molempiin kulkusuuntiin. Jatkuvalle autojonolle ei voi molempiin suuntiin vihreätä aaltoa tehdä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Yritätkö vakuuttaa tällä, että liikennevaloetuuksien käyttö hidastaa raitioliikennettä, joka olisi nopeampaa jos vaunut seisoisivat pysäkkien lisäksi myös liikennevaloissa?


En toki. Itse T3:lla ja muutamalla muullakin modernilla pikaratikalla matkustaneena olen vaan huomannut, että täydellisiä tai läheskään täydellisiä etuuksia ei näytä olevan missään tiheän vuorovälin linjalla vilkkaassa kaupungissa tai en ole ainakaan itse niihin törmännyt. Täydellisellä tarkoitan tässä etuuksia, jotka toimivat kuin eristetyssä liikenteessä. Vaunu pysähtyy pysäkille, ovet avautuvat, matkustajat vaihtuvat, ovet sulkeutuvat ja vaunu jatkaa käytännössä heti matkaa seuraavalle pysäkille ilman ylimääräisiä viiveitä, samaan aikaan pysyen aikataulussa ja niin että vuorovälitkin pitävät kutinsa. (Toki eristetyssäkin liikenteessä jossain vähän hidastetaan, mutta se on käytännössä pientä ja joku vertailukohta ratikalla pitää olla.)

Todellisessa kaupunkielämässä ja vilkkaassa ympäristössä katuraitioliikenteessä joudutaan huomioimaan myös muu liikenne tavalla tai toisella. Jossain odotellaan liikennevaloissa, toisaalla pysäkillä, kolmas vaihtoehto on hidastella matkalla, neljäs optio antaa joidenkin vaunujen livetä reilusti aikataulusta. Olen myös sitä meiltä, että linja voi jopa hidastua, jos raitiovaunut odottavat liikennevalovaiheen vaihtumista pysäkillä kuten Pariisin T3:lla tai usein Helsingissäkin kuin että jos ne joskus odottavat vuoroaan ihan liikennevaloissa tai matelevat matkalla. Pysäkillä aina joku lisämatkustaja haluaa kyytiin ja sitten taas odotellaan ovien sulkeutumista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En toki. Itse T3:lla ja muutamalla muullakin modernilla pikaratikalla matkustaneena olen vaan huomannut, että täydellisiä tai läheskään täydellisiä etuuksia ei näytä olevan missään tiheän vuorovälin linjalla vilkkaassa kaupungissa tai en ole ainakaan itse niihin törmännyt.


Ihminen näkee mitä haluaa ja muistaa mitä tahtoo. Yksittäisen ihmisen kokemuksella on hyvin harvoin tilastollista arvoa, ja yleinen virhe on luulla, että maailma on sellainen, kuin on itse sattunut näkemään ja kokemaan. Siis se, että et myönnä jotain olevan olemassa ei tarkoita, ettei sitä ole tai voi olla olemassa.

Tässä mielessä onkin varsin huvittavaa se, mitä olet liittänyt viestiesi allekirjoitukseksi:



> Useimmat tekemisen arvoiset asiat tässä maailmassa on julistettu mahdottomiksi, kunnes ne sitten on tehty.


Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ihminen näkee mitä haluaa ja muistaa mitä tahtoo. Yksittäisen ihmisen kokemuksella on hyvin harvoin tilastollista arvoa, ja yleinen virhe on luulla, että maailma on sellainen, kuin on itse sattunut näkemään ja kokemaan. Siis se, että et myönnä jotain olevan olemassa ei tarkoita, ettei sitä ole tai voi olla olemassa.


Toki kokemukset vaihtelevat, mutta mitä mieltä olet sekuntikellosta tai reittioppaiden matka-ajoista? Jos otetaan otos ja tehdään tilastoa katuraitioliikenteen linjanopeuksista, se vahvistaa, että raitioliikenne on tilastollisesti kaukana täydellisten etuuksien tai eristettyjen ratkaisujen saman huippunopeuden liikenteestä, joka puolella maailmaa, myös uusissa järjestelmissä. Mitä vilkkaammassa ympäristössä liikennöidään, sitä kauempana yleensä mennään.




> Tässä mielessä onkin varsin huvittavaa se, mitä olet liittänyt viestiesi allekirjoitukseksi:


Hauskaa, että allekirjoitukseni herättää ajatuksia.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Täydellisellä tarkoitan tässä etuuksia, jotka toimivat kuin eristetyssä liikenteessä. Vaunu pysähtyy pysäkille, ovet avautuvat, matkustajat vaihtuvat, ovet sulkeutuvat ja vaunu jatkaa käytännössä heti matkaa seuraavalle pysäkille ilman ylimääräisiä viiveitä, samaan aikaan pysyen aikataulussa ja niin että vuorovälitkin pitävät kutinsa.


Tässä onkin ehkä tämän keskustelun ongelma: Ainakin mulle riittää "täydellisiksi" etuuksiksi se, että vaunun kulkee nimenomaan pysäkiltä toiselle pysähtymättä (voin sallia tyyliin pari poikkeusta koko kaupungin verkolla), ja niin ettei millään pysäkillä (taas ne pari poikkeusta sallittu, jos on ihan pakko) seistä yli minuuttia. Pysäkkipysähdyksen ei siis tarvitse olla "mahdollisimman nopea", vaan pysäkillä voidaan seistä tarvittaessa 10-15 sekuntia ylimääräistä, jos sillä vältetään pysähtyminen seuraavissa valoissa.

Tähän liittyy sekin, että KSV:stä saamieni tietojen mukaan täydelliset valoetuudet (se, ettei raitiovaunun tarvitse pysähtyä risteyksessä X) vaatisivat, että pyyntö tulee noin 300 metriä ennen risteystä. No, tämä vastaa 36 km/h kulkevalla raitiovaunulla noin 30 sekunnin ennakkoa. Tämä sama 30 sekunnin ennakko voidaan saada aikaan myös siten, että pysäkkiä lähestyessään raitiovaunu tilaakin itselleen punaisen valon ja vaunun seistessä pysäkillä päästetäänkin jalankulkijat ajoradan yli. Tuo 30 sekunttia nimittäin riittää ainakin 2+2+2 -kaistaisella tiellä laskujeni mukaan jalankulkijoiden ylitykselle. Ja tuo punaisen tilaus ei liene ongelma, ellei raitiovaunu sittne kulke aivan kulkusuuntansa vihreän aallon kärjellä. Ja jos kulkee, niin em. kikkailua ei tarvita.

Toki nämäkin kikat toimivat sitä paremmin, mitä vähemmän raitiovaunuliikennettä on. Siis 10 min yhdistetyllä vuorovälillä suuntaansa toimivat paremmin kuin 3 min vuorovälillä. Mitä tiheämpi vuoroväli, niin sitä säännönmukaisempaa pitää liikennevalokiertojen olla, sanoisin. Tämän takia en ainakaan tällä hetkellä oikein usko liikennetieto-ohjauksen autuuteen niissä tilanteissa, kun autoliikennettä on paljon ja risteyksiä tiheässä.

Mutta kun varsinainen ongelma on se, ettei näitä etuuksia ollut Helsingissä ainakaan takavuosina saatu toimimaan edes niillä harvemmin liikennöidyillä rataosuuksilla (Mechelininkatu, Mäkelänkatu, Helsinginkatu).

----------


## petteri

> Tässä onkin ehkä tämän keskustelun ongelma: Ainakin mulle riittää "täydellisiksi" etuuksiksi se, että vaunun kulkee nimenomaan pysäkiltä toiselle pysähtymättä (voin sallia tyyliin pari poikkeusta koko kaupungin verkolla), ja niin ettei millään pysäkillä (taas ne pari poikkeusta sallittu, jos on ihan pakko) seistä yli minuuttia. Pysäkkipysähdyksen ei siis tarvitse olla "mahdollisimman nopea", vaan pysäkillä voidaan seistä tarvittaessa 10-15 sekuntia ylimääräistä, jos sillä vältetään pysähtyminen seuraavissa valoissa.


Tuohon toimintatapaan liittyy kyllä paljon mahdollisuuksia. Mutta kirjataan tähän nyt muutama huomioitava asia:

1) Ovien uudelleenavautumisen ongelma.

Kun pysäkillä odotetaan lähtömahdollisuutta raitiovaunuun usein pyrkii uusia matkustajia. Pahimmillaan ovien avautuminen tiputtaa ratikan liikennevalojen vaiheesta, ongelma on pahimmillaan nimenomaan kuormitetuimmilla reiteillä ja vilkkaimmilla pysäkeillä. Toisaalta vilkkaimmissa risteyksissä on myös kaikilla mittareilla vähiten pelivaraa. Jos ratikka pysäkille tullessaan tilaa omalle suunnalleen punaisen ja jalankululle vihreän kuten esitit, suojateiltä tulee ratikkaan matkustajia ja pysäkkiaika helposti venyy. 

2) Vihreä aalto molempiin suuntiin vaatii usein tarkkaa suunnittelua ja sekuntiaikataulua eikä aina silti onnistu. Ratikoiden pitää sivuuttaa toisensa melkein täsmälleen tietyissä pisteissä että se toimii. 

3) Raitioliikenteen vihreä aalto on hyvin vaikeaa, vuorovälin tihentyessä mahdotonta, saada samassa risteyksessä toimimaan sekä suoraan että ristiin.

4) Kaupungissa on muutakin liikennettä kuin ratikat. Kävelijät, pyöräilijät, bussit ja autot. On vain harvoin poliittisesti mahdollista rakentaa ratkaisut täysin tai pääosin raitioliikenteen ehdoilla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> T1) Ovien uudelleenavautumisen ongelma.
> 
> Kun pysäkillä odotetaan lähtömahdollisuutta raitiovaunuun usein pyrkii uusia matkustajia. Pahimmillaan ovien avautuminen tiputtaa ratikan liikennevalojen vaiheesta, ongelma on pahimmillaan nimenomaan kuormitetuimmilla reiteillä ja vilkkaimmilla pysäkeillä. Toisaalta vilkkaimmissa risteyksissä on myös kaikilla mittareilla vähiten pelivaraa. Jos ratikka pysäkille tullessaan tilaa omalle suunnalleen punaisen ja jalankululle vihreän kuten esitit, suojateiltä tulee ratikkaan matkustajia ja pysäkkiaika helposti venyy.


Tähän nimenomaan auttava ne suunnittellusti pitkät (25-45 s paikasta riippuen) pysäkkiajat. Sitäpaitsi vihreä palaa jalankulkijoille kuitenkin vain rajallisen ajan, eivätkä kaikki ihmiset kadun varrelta ole tulossa juuri sen tietyn ratikan kyytiin.

Lisäksi on vielä yksi ässä: Tälläkin foorumilla muutaman kerran esillä ollut Türen-valo, jonka syttyessä raitiovaunun kuljettaja ohjaa ovet kiinni ja lukkoon ja raitiovaunu saa vihreän muutama sekuntti ovien lukitusnapin painamisen jälkeen.




> 2) Vihreä aalto molempiin suuntiin vaatii usein tarkkaa suunnittelua ja sekuntiaikataulua eikä aina silti onnistu. Ratikoiden pitää sivuuttaa toisensa melkein täsmälleen tietyissä pisteissä että se toimii.


Ratikoilla se on kuitenkin merkittävästi helpompaa kuin autoliikenteellä, koska kulkuneuvoja kulkee yleensä vain yksi, maksimissaan kaksi suuntaansa valokierrossa. Ja kun joka valokierrossa niitä ei edes kulje joka suuntaan.




> 3) Raitioliikenteen vihreä aalto on hyvin vaikeaa, vuorovälin tihentyessä mahdotonta, saada samassa risteyksessä toimimaan sekä suoraan että ristiin.


No ei sen tarvitsekan toimia ristiin. Jompikumpi suunta priorisoidaan (esim. Mannerheimintietä kulkevat linjat Runeberginkatua-Helsinginkatua kulkevien edelle), mutta viivytys on kokonaisuutena merkityksetön siihen nähden, mitä nykytilanteessa vaunuja seisotetaan. Sitäpaitsi tässäkin on etukäteissuunnittelu oleellisessa osassa ja jossain tapauksissa esim. esiopastimien käytöllä voidaan vähentää ongelmia.




> 4) Kaupungissa on muutakin liikennettä kuin ratikat. Kävelijät, pyöräilijät, bussit ja autot. On vain harvoin poliittisesti mahdollista rakentaa ratkaisut täysin tai pääosin raitioliikenteen ehdoilla.


Tässä on hyvä esimerkki siitä, minkä takia keskustelu kanssasi on rasittavaa: Vaikka juuri parasta aikaa olemme ideoimassa järjestelyjä, jotka aiheuttaisivat mahdollisimman vähän haittaa muulle liikenteelle, niin aloitat itkuvirren siitä, miten:"Raitioliikenteen etuudet haittaavat muuta liikennettä", kokonaan ohittaen ne säästöt ja mahdollisuudet mm. bussiliikenteen rationalisointiin ja sitä kautta viihtyisämpään, tervellisempään ja turvallisempaan kaupunkiympäristöön.

Eli: Käyttäisit aikasi ja energiasi suunnitteluun etkä riitasointujen tuottamiseen.

----------


## killerpop

> Tässä on hyvä esimerkki siitä, minkä takia keskustelu kanssasi on rasittavaa


Vai olisko sittenkin kyse vain sinun omien ideologioiden päättömästä ajamisesta, ilman että tunnistaisit tai hyväksyisit kokonaisuutta?  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vai olisko sittenkin kyse vain sinun omien ideologioiden päättömästä ajamisesta, ilman että tunnistaisit tai hyväksyisit kokonaisuutta?


Voinet varmaan esittää perustellun näkemyksesi siitä, että miksi ja millä tavoin raitioliikenteen tehostaminen ja laajentaminen Helsingissä olisi yhteiskunnan kokonaisedun vastaista?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vai olisko sittenkin kyse vain sinun omien ideologioiden päättömästä ajamisesta, ilman että tunnistaisit tai hyväksyisit kokonaisuutta?


Ei ole. Nakkiputka tietää, mistä kirjoittaa, Petteri ei tiedä, mutta väittää vain vastaan sillä varmuudella, jonka asiantuntemattomuus antaa. Kun kirjoitan näin, taustalla on tieto siitä, keitä nämä henkilöt todellisuudessa ovat. Toiselle joukkoliikenne on ammatti, toiselle ei. Toisella on halu edistää joukkoliikennettä parantamalla sen toimivuutta, toisen agenda näyttää olevan autoilu. Se on kuitenkin piiloagenda. Sillä näennäinen esiintyminen joukkoliikenteen puolesta on keino soluttautua vastustajan (autoilun kannattajat pitävät joukkoliikennettä tavallisesti vastustajanaan) joukkoihin tekemään myyräntyötä oman asian puolesta.

Ja näyttäähän se myyräntyö kantavan hedelmää luomalla eripuraa niiden välille, joilla oikeasti joukkoliikenne on autoilun edellä.




> Toki kokemukset vaihtelevat, mutta mitä mieltä olet sekuntikellosta tai reittioppaiden matka-ajoista?


Koulutuksellasi pitäisi ymmärtää tilastotieteen ja tilastollisen tutkimuksen perusteet. Mutta ilmeisesti ne ovat unohtuneet tai sitten unohdat ne aktiivisesti, koska ne nyt toimivat tavoitettasi vastaan. Väittämällesi ei ole tilastollista perustetta, koska otantasi on liian pieni. Silloin ei ole merkitystä sillä, mistä liian vähäinen tieto on peräisin.




> Jos otetaan otos ja tehdään tilastoa katuraitioliikenteen linjanopeuksista, se vahvistaa, että raitioliikenne on tilastollisesti kaukana täydellisten etuuksien tai eristettyjen ratkaisujen saman huippunopeuden liikenteestä, joka puolella maailmaa, myös uusissa järjestelmissä.


Voit tehdä kyllä vaikka miten kattavan tutkimuksen raitiotiejärjestelmistä. Sellainen tutkimus kertoo, minkälaisia järjestelmiä on olemassa, ei sitä, minkälaisia voisi olla. Mutta et ole sitä tutkimusta tehnyt, et ainakaan esittänyt. Huolimatta siitä, että edes tutkimus raitioliikenteen aikatauluista on nykyisenä internetaikana varsin helppoa. Kirjoitan edes sen vuoksi, että netistä löytyvien aikataulujen tiedot eivät kerro, miten liikenne todellisuudessa toimii. Ja vaunujen kulun yksityiskohdista ja syistä et netistä saa mitään tietoa.

Mutta kuitenkin, vaikka sinulla ei mitään tutkimusta ole, sinulla on otsaa esittää tämän tutkimuksesti tulos. Ei vakuuta, ja siksi Nakkiputka on täsmälleen oikeassa siinä, kun hän kirjoitti, että keskustelu kanssasi on rasittavaa.

Jotta tämä keskustelu palaisi henkilökohtaisuuksista takaisin asiaan, voin todeta, että kyllä raitiotiejärjestelmien nopeuksista on tilastotietoa. Mutta eri asia on, mikä on näiden tilastolukujen hyöty. Kokonaisten järjestelmien keskimääräinen linjanopeus kun ei kerro oikeastaan yhtään mitään siitä, miten tehokkaasti liikenne toimii. Koska suurin mahdollinen tehokkuus riippuu sekä olosuhteista, kuten matkustajien määrästä, että raitioverkon rakenteesta. Kuin myös koko joukkoliikenneverkosta ja raitioverkon osuudesta siinä.

Tärkeätähän joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä ei ole sen yksittäisen osan osaoptimointi, joka tehdään muiden osien kustannuksella. HKL:n metrolla on korkea linjanopeus, koska hitaus on jätetty bussien tehtäväksi. Junaliikenteellä on vielä suurempi linjanopeus, koska junilla hoidetaan etäisyydeltä pitkiä yhteyksiä. Sitä, paljonko näistä kahdesta on hyötyä joukkoliikennepalvelulle kokonaisuutena, voi tarkastella joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuuskartoilla. Ne osoittavat, että kattavin joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuus on siellä, missä on tarjolla runsaasti hitaita yhteyksiä.

Joukkoliikenteen palvelukyky siis paranee toteuttamalla hitaat yhteydet hyvin. Siksi Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen on hyödyllistä, ei sen korvaaminen nopeilla huonon saavutettavuuden tunneleilla. Ja siksi tunnelit eivät ole pintajoukkoliikenteen liikenne-etuuksien vaihtoehto. Eikä ole mielekästä vertailla sitä, mika on pintajoukkoliikenteen ja joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä erikseen poimittujen tunnelilinjojen linjanopeus. Ne eivät kuvaa samaa asiaa, vaikka niillä on sama nimi ja yksikkö.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jotta tämä keskustelu palaisi henkilökohtaisuuksista takaisin asiaan, voin todeta, että kyllä raitiotiejärjestelmien nopeuksista on tilastotietoa. Mutta eri asia on, mikä on näiden tilastolukujen hyöty. Kokonaisten järjestelmien keskimääräinen linjanopeus kun ei kerro oikeastaan yhtään mitään siitä, miten tehokkaasti liikenne toimii. Koska suurin mahdollinen tehokkuus riippuu sekä olosuhteista, kuten matkustajien määrästä, että raitioverkon rakenteesta. Kuin myös koko joukkoliikenneverkosta ja raitioverkon osuudesta siinä.


Hienoa, ettei virtuaalinen itkupotkuraivari tuon pidempään kestänyt. Siis takaisin asiaan, jos ymmärrän tämän oikein, mielestäsi raitiotietilastot ovat epäluotettavia välineitä? Onko siis raitioliikenteen mittaaminen ylipäänsä turhaa? 




> Ihminen näkee mitä haluaa ja muistaa mitä tahtoo. Yksittäisen ihmisen kokemuksella on hyvin harvoin tilastollista arvoa, ja yleinen virhe on luulla, että maailma on sellainen, kuin on itse sattunut näkemään ja kokemaan. Siis se, että et myönnä jotain olevan olemassa ei tarkoita, ettei sitä ole tai voi olla olemassa.


Tämä kommentti toissapäivältä askarruttaa minua myös. Jos yksittäisen ihmisen kokemuksilla ei voida arvioida järjestelmiä, miten sinä arvioit raitiojärjestelmiä?




> Voit tehdä kyllä vaikka miten kattavan tutkimuksen raitiotiejärjestelmistä. Sellainen tutkimus kertoo, minkälaisia järjestelmiä on olemassa, ei sitä, minkälaisia voisi olla.


On mielenkiintoista leikitellä mielessä, millaisia järjestelmiä voisi olla olemassa. Varsin piristävää aivojumppaa. Onnistuvatko kaikki asiat vaan yhtä sujuvasti mielikuvituksessa ja maanantairuuhkassa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hienoa, ettei virtuaalinen itkupotkuraivari tuon pidempään kestänyt. Siis takaisin asiaan, jos ymmärrän tämän oikein, mielestäsi raitiotietilastot ovat epäluotettavia välineitä? Onko siis raitioliikenteen mittaaminen ylipäänsä turhaa?


Aiotko nöyrtyä lopettamaan kroonisen itkupotkuraivarisi ja ryhtyä asialliseen keskusteluun? Voidaan kokeilla hetken aikaa. Katson sitten, ignooraanko jälleen viestisi.

Kaikki tilastot ja mittaukset ovat turhia, jos ne eivät tuota relevantteja tuloksia. Mittausten ja tutkimusten tarkoitus on selvittää syy-yhteyksiä ja niiden toimintaa. Korrelaation havaitseminen on hyödytöntä, ellei ymmärrä, onko samaan aikaan esiintyvillä asioilla edes mitään yhteyttä tosiinsa vai esiintyvätkö ne vain samaan aikaan toisitaan riippumatta jostain muista syistä. Klassinen esimerkki on jäätelön menekki ja hukkumiskuolemat uimareissuilla. Kesän vuoksi nämä korreloivat vahvasti keskenään, siis esiintyvät samaan aikaan. Mutta ei näillä silti mitään toisiinsa vaikuttavaa yhteyttä ole. Eli jäätelön kieltäminen ei lopeta hukkumisia, eikä uimisen kieltäminen jäätelön menekkiä.

Raitioliikenteestä voi mitata yhtä ja toista. Mutta ei ole mitään mieltä mitata asioita, joiden merkitys on jo tiedossa ja laskettavissa ennakoltakin. Kuten se, että linjanopeuden ratkaisee ensisijassa pysäkkiväli.




> Tämä kommentti toissapäivältä askarruttaa minua myös. Jos yksittäisen ihmisen kokemuksilla ei voida arvioida järjestelmiä, miten sinä arvioit raitiojärjestelmiä?


Yksittäisen kokemuksen merkitys ja järjestelmän arviointi ovat aivan eri asiat. Jos sinä selität jotain yhdestä raitiolinjasta, se ei millään tavalla kerro mitään siitä, minkälaisia ovat raitiotiet yleisesti. Koska kyseessä on vain yksittäinen tapaus, jonka olet havainnut. Jos sen sijaan selvität ominaisuuksia sanotaan vaikka 50:stä järjestelmästä, havaintojoukkosi on laaja niin, että se kuvaa jollain lailla sitä, minkälaisia raitiotiet yleisesti ovat. Silloin sinulla on havaintoja riittävästi voidaksesi tehdä havaintojen perusteella tulkintojasi siitä, mitä raitiotiet ovat yleisesti. Ymmärrätkö, ero näissä kahdessa tapauksessa ei ole siinä, että sinä olet yksi henkilö arvioimassa, vaan siinä, perustuuko arviointisi yhteen vai useaan tapaukseen.




> On mielenkiintoista leikitellä mielessä, millaisia järjestelmiä voisi olla olemassa. Varsin piristävää aivojumppaa. Onnistuvatko kaikki asiat vaan yhtä sujuvasti mielikuvituksessa ja maanantairuuhkassa?


Sinä voit leikitellä mielikuvituksessasi tunneleilla mielin määrin, koska se on sinulle lähinnä viihdettä, josta et ole minkäänlaisessa vastuussa. Siten voit sivuuttaa unelmissasi kaikki kiusalliset käytännön yksityiskohdat ja kieltää toisten esittämät laskelmat ja perustelut unelmiesi epärealistisuudesta, kun et joudu koskaan tunneleitasi toteuttamaan oikeassa maailmassa. Et varmaankaan suhtaudu omaan työhösi yhtä kevytmielisesti, koska työssäsi olet ratkaisemassa todellisia asioita. Ja jos teet virheitä, voit vaikka saada potkut tai siirron tehtäviin, joissa et voi tehdä ainakaan isoja virheitä.

Meillä, jotka teemme tätä työksemme, on toinen tilanne. Emme voi tehdä ratkaisuja nähtyämme jossain yhden ratkaisun ja ymmärtämättä, miksi se oli sellainen kuin oli. Tulee liian kalliiksi, kuten HKL:n automaattimetro. Siinä suljettiin silmät ja korvat niiltä viesteiltä, jotka asiaa ymmärtävät varoitukseksi sanoivat. Todellisessa maailmassa todellisuus tulee kuitenkin vastaan, ja tuli automaattimetronkin kanssa. Tuli vaan meille veronmaksajille erittäin kalliiksi asiantuntemattomien unelmoitsijoiden jääräpäisyys.

Kehittäminen eli aiempia parempien ratkaisujen suunnittelu ja toteuttaminen ovat insinöörin normaalia työtä. Sitä varten pitää perehtyä siihen, mitä on tehty ennen. Ja pitää ymmärtää, mitä on tarpeen ja mitä voi tehdä paremmin. Sinä edustat viestiesi allekirjoitukseen nähden päinvastaista näkemystä, jonka mukaan etsit vain syitä sille, miksi ei voi tehdä paremmin sellaista, mitä et halua tehtäväksi ollenkaan. Et halua, että Helsingin raitioliikenne nopeutuu, koska se on vastoin tunneliunelmiasi. Ja sitten etsit esimerkin, jolla yrität todistaa, ettei raitioliikennettä voi nopeuttaa. Vakuutat, että raitiotietä ja raitioliikennettä ei voi tehdä paremmaksi kuin mikään olemassa oleva raitiotie. Tällainen väite on järjenvastainen, koska eihän sen mukaan voisi olla olemassa nykyisiäkään raitioteitä, joista joku on toista parempi. Koska väität, että toista parempaa ei ole voitu koskaan tehdä, mutta kumminkin on tehty.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Yksittäisen kokemuksen merkitys ja järjestelmän arviointi ovat aivan eri asiat. Jos sinä selität jotain yhdestä raitiolinjasta, se ei millään tavalla kerro mitään siitä, minkälaisia ovat raitiotiet yleisesti. Koska kyseessä on vain yksittäinen tapaus, jonka olet havainnut. Jos sen sijaan selvität ominaisuuksia sanotaan vaikka 50:stä järjestelmästä, havaintojoukkosi on laaja niin, että se kuvaa jollain lailla sitä, minkälaisia raitiotiet yleisesti ovat. Silloin sinulla on havaintoja riittävästi voidaksesi tehdä havaintojen perusteella tulkintojasi siitä, mitä raitiotiet ovat yleisesti. Ymmärrätkö, ero näissä kahdessa tapauksessa ei ole siinä, että sinä olet yksi henkilö arvioimassa, vaan siinä, perustuuko arviointisi yhteen vai useaan tapaukseen.


Tarkoitatko, että riittävän raitioliikenteen ymmärryksen mittari ja edellytys on tutustuminen suureen määrään eri järjestelmiä? Itse en toki ole tutustunut kuin vähän alle kahteenkymmeneen järjestelmään. Monet niistä kyllä näyttävät muistuttavan toisiaan ja siksi olenkin yrittänyt tutustua yleisimpiin raitiojärjestelmien perustyyppeihin.




> Kehittäminen eli aiempia parempien ratkaisujen suunnittelu ja toteuttaminen ovat insinöörin normaalia työtä. Sitä varten pitää perehtyä siihen, mitä on tehty ennen. Ja pitää ymmärtää, mitä on tarpeen ja mitä voi tehdä paremmin. Sinä edustat viestiesi allekirjoitukseen nähden päinvastaista näkemystä, jonka mukaan etsit vain syitä sille, miksi ei voi tehdä paremmin sellaista, mitä et halua tehtäväksi ollenkaan. Et halua, että Helsingin raitioliikenne nopeutuu, koska se on vastoin tunneliunelmiasi. Ja sitten etsit esimerkin, jolla yrität todistaa, ettei raitioliikennettä voi nopeuttaa. Vakuutat, että raitiotietä ja raitioliikennettä ei voi tehdä paremmaksi kuin mikään olemassa oleva raitiotie. Tällainen väite on järjenvastainen, koska eihän sen mukaan voisi olla olemassa nykyisiäkään raitioteitä, joista joku on toista parempi. Koska väität, että toista parempaa ei ole voitu koskaan tehdä, mutta kumminkin on tehty.


Ahaa, sinä koet minut noin. Muuten, kun allekirjoitukseni sinua vähän näyttää harmittavan, päivitetään sitä sitten toiseen aforismiin.

Itse kyllä näen itseni henkilönä, jolla sekä valmius kyseenalaista, rikkoa ja raastaa, se on yksi väline luoda ja jakaa ajatuksia, luoda kollektiivista ymmärrystä ongelmakentästä. Toisaalta näen myös itselläni kyvyn huomioida eri osapuolten usein ristiriitaisia näkemyksiä ja arvoja, viestiä niitä suuntaan kuin toiseenkin ja joustavuutta sovittaa erilaisia joskus toisiinsa vihamielisestikin suhtautuvia tavoitteita yhteen. Mutta varmaan moni kokee minut kovin toisin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sinä voit leikitellä mielikuvituksessasi tunneleilla mielin määrin, koska se on sinulle lähinnä viihdettä, josta et ole minkäänlaisessa vastuussa. Siten voit sivuuttaa unelmissasi kaikki kiusalliset käytännön yksityiskohdat ja kieltää toisten esittämät laskelmat ja perustelut unelmiesi epärealistisuudesta, kun et joudu koskaan tunneleitasi toteuttamaan oikeassa maailmassa. Et varmaankaan suhtaudu omaan työhösi yhtä kevytmielisesti, koska työssäsi olet ratkaisemassa todellisia asioita. Ja jos teet virheitä, voit vaikka saada potkut tai siirron tehtäviin, joissa et voi tehdä ainakaan isoja virheitä.


Periaatteessa näin vaikkapa Petterillä tai minulla, joskin meidän unelmat ovat vähän erilaisia.

Käytännössä on kuitenkin Helsingissä niin, että suurin osa jollain tavalla raitiovaunuja koskevista ihan virallisista raporteista, "suunnitelmista", Helsingissä on juuri tätä samaa. Epärealistisia unelmia, joita paperille pantaessa ei edes pysähdytä miettimään, onko niissä mieltä, koska jokainen tietää ettei niistä ikinä joudu vastuuseen, kun ne eivät kuitenkaan toteudu. Tämän voi jokainen meistä todeta etsimällä 1520 vuoden takaisia suunnitelmia ja katsomalla, mikä niistä on toteutunut.

Toisaalta sitten ne harvat, jotka toteutuvat, joudutaan suunnittelemaan monta kertaa uudelleen, koska vasta viimeisellä kierroksella tehdään tosissaan. Silloin peli on usein jo menetetty eivätkä valitut ratkaisut ole niin hyviä kuin ne voisivat olla.

Tilanne on kuitenkin siltä osin parantunut, että HSL teki Railinsa, jossa on ainakin pyritty realismiin, vaikka kaikki sen ratkaisut eivät ehkä olekaan toteutuskelpoisia. Mutta se on hyvä alku ja Railissa on paljon hyvää. Samoin ainakin joillain KSV:n liikennesuunnittelijoilla on ollut rohkeutta lähteä piirtämään alustavia liikennesuunnitelmia tavalla, jossa ratikka ihan oikeasti on otettu huomioon. Esimerkiksi Telakkakatu ja Hernesaari ovat tällaisia, ne tehtiin alusta alkaen hyvin ja niitä parannettiin matkan varrella. Päinvastaiseksi mikroesimerkiksi sopisi vaikkapa Topeliuksenkatu, jonne on piirrelty vaikka mitä, mutta mikään ei ole kovin hyvää. Onkin ehkä parempi, että ne jäivät vain piirroksiksi eivätkä edenneet sen pidemmälle nykyilmastossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitatko, että riittävän raitioliikenteen ymmärryksen mittari ja edellytys on tutustuminen suureen määrään eri järjestelmiä? Itse en toki ole tutustunut kuin vähän alle kahteenkymmeneen järjestelmään. Monet niistä kyllä näyttävät muistuttavan toisiaan ja siksi olenkin yrittänyt tutustua yleisimpiin raitiojärjestelmien perustyyppeihin.


Jos olet tutustunut kahteenkymmeneen toisiaan muistuttavaan raitiotiehen, sinulla on suppea kuva siitä, mitä raitiotiet ovat. Euroopassa on noin 250 raitiotietä, ja ne ovat hyvin erilaisia. Tilastotieteen termeillä, otantasi ei ole edustava vaan vinoutunut.




> Ahaa, sinä koet minut noin. Muuten, kun allekirjoitukseni sinua vähän näyttää harmittavan, päivitetään sitä sitten toiseen aforismiin.


Hyvä että ymmärsit allekirjoituksesi ja oman asenteesi ristiriidan.




> Itse kyllä näen itseni henkilönä, jolla sekä valmius kyseenalaista, rikkoa ja raastaa, se on yksi väline luoda ja jakaa ajatuksia, luoda kollektiivista ymmärrystä ongelmakentästä. Toisaalta näen myös itselläni kyvyn huomioida eri osapuolten usein ristiriitaisia näkemyksiä ja arvoja, viestiä niitä suuntaan kuin toiseenkin ja joustavuutta sovittaa erilaisia joskus toisiinsa vihamielisestikin suhtautuvia tavoitteita yhteen. Mutta varmaan moni kokee minut kovin toisin.


Kyseenalaistaminen on hyödytöntä, jos ei ole perehtynyt eikä aio perehtyä asiaan. Koska vasta sitten voi ymmärtää asian, ja voi oikeasti kyseenalaistaa sen. Se, että ei pidä jostain ja sanoo sen ääneen, ei ole kyseenalaistamista vaan oman mielipiteensä ilmaisua.

Jos pidät itseäsi sovittelijana, niin et kuitenkaan voi olla sovittelija, jos et ymmärrä asiaa ja lisäksi soviteltavien osapuolien näkemyksiä taustoineen ja syineen. Ehkäpä siksi kirjoituksiasi pidetään täällä enemmän riidan haastamisena kuin sovitteluna. Ja ehkäpä siksi myös sorrut usein henkilökohtaisuuksiin, kun asiantuntemus ja ymmärrys argumentoinnin perusteeksi puuttuu. Ja vielä, sovittelua ei ole inttäminen yhden asian eli oman mielipiteensä puolesta. Ei sovittelijan tehtävä ole kääntää tai pakottaa soviteltavia sovittelijan kannalle. Päinvastoin, sovittelijalla ei pidä olla omaa kantaa, vaan hänen tulee olla mahdollsimman neutraali. Muuten sovittelija ei ole luotettava, eikä sovittelusta voi tulla mitään.




> Onkin ehkä parempi, että ne jäivät vain piirroksiksi eivätkä edenneet sen pidemmälle nykyilmastossa.


Kyllä, on parempi olla tekemättä mitään kuin tehdä virheitä. Mutta tämän ovat varmaankin ymmärtäneet myös ne, jotka kiirehtivät huonoja ratkaisuja. On pelko, että Suomi voi pian muuttua sellaiseksi, etteivät nykyisin tavanomaiset hölmöilyt enää menekään läpi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Vakuuttavan näköistä tekstiä, josta herää mieleen kysymys: Oletko mielestäsi parempi arvioimaan objektiivisesti ymmärrystä vai onko kenties kykysi olla menemättä henkilökohtaisuuksiin kenties vielä arviointitaitoasikin parempi?

----------


## late-

Käsittääkseni Antero on kiistänyt petterin väitteen, ettei ainakaan moni raitiotie (tai linja) yltäisi teoreettiseen optiminopeuteensa (tai sen lähelle) tiiviissä kaupunkiympäristössä. Tätä kiistämistä varmasti edesauttaisi, jos Anterolla olisi esittää vastaesimerkkejä. 

Järjestelmätasolla nopeimpia näkemiäni ovat München ja Zürich. Kumpikin on lähellä teoreettista optimia suhteessa pysäkkiväliin. Täysin pysähdyksettömiä ne eivät ole, mutta hyvin pitkälle kuitenkin. Zürichissä ratkaisun avain on uskoakseni keskustan vähäinen autoliikenne. Kun kaduilla on lähinnä raitiovaunuja ja jalankulkijoita, liikennevalojen ohjauksella on enemmän liikkumavaraa. Münchenissä on kyllä autojakin. Keskustassa ratikkaliikenne ei ole täysin viivytyksetöntä, mutta se pääsee nopeasti leveille kaduille, joilla ajetaan todella vauhdikkaasti. Kummassakin kaupungissa ajetaan sekaliikenteessä ja pysäköityjen autojen vieressäkin aivan eri tavalla kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Käytännössä on kuitenkin Helsingissä niin, että suurin osa jollain tavalla raitiovaunuja koskevista ihan virallisista raporteista, "suunnitelmista", Helsingissä on juuri tätä samaa. Epärealistisia unelmia, joita paperille pantaessa ei edes pysähdytä miettimään, onko niissä mieltä, koska jokainen tietää ettei niistä ikinä joudu vastuuseen, kun ne eivät kuitenkaan toteudu.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Esimerkiksi Telakkakatu ja Hernesaari ovat tällaisia, ne tehtiin alusta alkaen hyvin ja niitä parannettiin matkan varrella. Päinvastaiseksi mikroesimerkiksi sopisi vaikkapa Topeliuksenkatu, jonne on piirrelty vaikka mitä, mutta mikään ei ole kovin hyvää. Onkin ehkä parempi, että ne jäivät vain piirroksiksi eivätkä edenneet sen pidemmälle nykyilmastossa.


Telakkakatu ja Hernesaari ovat helppoja, kun siinä menee koko ympäristö joka tapauksessa uusiksi, eikä ole niin kovia paineita sovittaa ratikkaa olemassa olevaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Väittäisin, että Topeliuksella on paljon vähemmän vapauksia ja enemmän kilpailua kaistatilasta.

Kiinnostaisi ihan noin mielenkiinnosta kuulla lisää esimerkkejä, jossa on vain unelmoitu ja sitten jouduttu myöhemmin nesteeseen näiden unelmien kanssa, kun niitä aletaan realistisesti jatkoselvittää? Ysi-linja? Mikonkatu? Jätkäsaaren epäoptimaaliset kaistajärjestelyt?




> Meillä, jotka teemme tätä työksemme, on toinen tilanne.
> 
> Antero


Uskallatko kertoa tuntemattomalle internet-fanille, mitä puuhaat tällä hetkellä? 

Ymmärrän täysin, jos konsultti ei saa puhua asiakkaistaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vakuuttavan näköistä tekstiä, josta herää mieleen kysymys: Oletko mielestäsi parempi arvioimaan objektiivisesti ymmärrystä vai onko kenties kykysi olla menemättä henkilökohtaisuuksiin kenties vielä arviointitaitoasikin parempi?


En kirjoittele tänne mainostaakseni itseäni. Topicin nimi on Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeuttaminen, ei esim. Kallonporaajan vastaanotto.




> Käsittääkseni Antero on kiistänyt petterin väitteen, ettei ainakaan moni raitiotie (tai linja) yltäisi teoreettiseen optiminopeuteensa (tai sen lähelle) tiiviissä kaupunkiympäristössä. Tätä kiistämistä varmasti edesauttaisi, jos Anterolla olisi esittää vastaesimerkkejä.


En ole kirjoittanut mitään nopeuksista, vaan linkkasin Vristolle esimerkiksi kuvasarjan raitiotien valoetuuden järjestelystä ja toiminnasta. 

Mutta jos arvioidaan teoreettisen optiminopeuden toteutumista, pitää ensin määritellä, mikä teoreettinen optiminopeus on. Sille ei ole eikä voi olla mitään yleistä määritelmää niin, että jos pysäkkiväli on jotain, sitten nopeuden pitää olla tietty. Koska linjanopeuteen vaikuttavat monet muutkin asiat, kuten ajonopeus pysäkkien välillä, seisonta-aika pysäkeillä ja vaunun kiihtyvyys ja hidastuvuus.

Tässä tarkoitat teoreettisella optiminopeudella varmaankin sellaista linjanopeutta, joka toteutuu, jos muuta liikennettä kuin raitioliikenne ei ole. Eli vaunu voi ajaa radalle asetettujen nopeuksien mukaan vaunun suorituskykyvyn mukaisella kiihtyvyydellä ja hidastuvuudella (tai liikenteen suunnittelun mukaisilla arvoilla) ja seisoo pysäkeillä aikataulun mukaiset ajat. Näin saadaan linjanopeus tai ajoaika päästä päähän. Ja järjestelmä toimii hyvin, jos se ajaa tämän lasketun ajan mukaisesti.

Viime aikoina näkemistäni tällaisia hyvin suoriutujia ovat Reims ja Bergen. Zürichissä en ole käynyt, mutta kuvauksesi perusteella sekin taitaa suoriutua hyvin. Valitettavasti suurimmasta osasta raitioteistä, joita vuosikymmenten saatossa olen kokenut, ei ole GPS-jälkiä, joilla liikenteen toimivuutta pääsee tutkimaan perusteellisesti vertaamalla GPS-jäljen nopeusprofiilia linjan suunniteltuun nopeusprofiiliin. Jos eri kaupunkeja haluaa toisiinsa verrata siinä mielessä, miten hyvin ne suoriutuvat, niin varmaankin tätytyisi luoda jokin suhdeluku. Keskimääräinen linjanopeus on liian vertailukelvoton, koska muuttujia on niin paljon.

Linkkaamani kuvasarja sattui olemaan otettu Pariisin T3:lta, mutta olisi yhtä hyvin voinut olla mistä hyvänsä muusta ranskalaisesta raitiotiekaupungista.

Tähän kuvasarjaan Petteri vastasi näin:



> Mielenkiintoista, että esimerkkisi Pariisin T3a Porte de Vincennes - Pont du Caligliano 12,4 km, kestää mainostamistasi Helsinkiin verrattuna ylivertaisista etuuksista huolimatta RAPTin reittioppaan mukaan aamuruuhkassa 43 minuuttia, tuon raitiolinjan linjanopeus on ruuhkassa 17 km/h ja hiljaiseen aikaan 21 km/h,  kun pysäkkiväli on 520 metriä. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligne_...8Ele-de-France


Tämä on Petterille tavanomaista kirjoittelua. Petteri etsii yhden esimerkin, joka sopii hänen tavoitteeseensa, ja yleistää sen koskemaan kaikkea, jotta se perustelisi mitä Petteri väittää. Tässä Petteri on väärässä. Yksi tapaus ei kuvaa sitä, miten asiat ovat yleisesti. Eikä edes kelvollinen tilastoaineisto nykytilasta tarkoita sitä, etteikö asioita voi tehdä paremmin kuin keskimäärin tai jopa paremmin kuin paras tapaus. Edellä sanotun osoittamiseksi todeksi ei tarvita esimerkkejä, vaan tilastotieteen perusteiden ymmärtämistä.




> Uskallatko kertoa tuntemattomalle internet-fanille, mitä puuhaat tällä hetkellä?


Ei minun nykyinen päätyöni ole salaisuus. Sen voi lukea esim. LinkedIn:istä. Hankin Tampereelle raitiovaunuja ja raitiotietä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Linkkaamani kuvasarja sattui olemaan otettu Pariisin T3:lta, mutta olisi yhtä hyvin voinut olla mistä hyvänsä muusta ranskalaisesta raitiotiekaupungista.
> 
> Tähän kuvasarjaan Petteri vastasi näin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nyt en kyllä ihan purematta niele kritiikkiäsi. Ensin linkkaat tälle sivullesi http://kaupunkiliikenne.net/Pariisi/...ml#valoetuudet, jossa on käytetty esimerkkinä Pariisin T3:sta. Sitten kun alan käsitellä Pariisin T3:sta ja sen ominaisuuksia, olenkin käsitellyt ihan väärää ja tavoitehakuisesti valittua esimerkkiä. Ei kai nyt vaan kyse ole siitä, että kommentissa ei ole mitään vikaa, vaan kommentilla on väärä esittäjä? Haiskahtaa vähän argumentointivirheeltä Ad Hominem. Itse asiassa aika moni muukin viime viestisi taitaa täyttää Abusive ad hominem argumentointivirheen kriteerit, joten minusta olisi ihan suotavaa jos korjaisit vähän argumentointitapaasi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kiinnostaisi ihan noin mielenkiinnosta kuulla lisää esimerkkejä, jossa on vain unelmoitu ja sitten jouduttu myöhemmin nesteeseen näiden unelmien kanssa, kun niitä aletaan realistisesti jatkoselvittää? Ysi-linja? Mikonkatu? Jätkäsaaren epäoptimaaliset kaistajärjestelyt?


Jollain tasolla näitä on varmasti joka hankkeessa. Mikonkatu voi käydä hyväksi esimerkiksi hätäratkaisusta. Kampin rata oli tarkoitus rakentaa Salomonkadulle, jolloin kolmonen olisi voinut pysyä entisellä reitillään ja myös Lasipalatsin pysäkki olisi palveltu. Jopa se salamaniskussa tuhoutunut piilipuu olisi voitu kiertää. Mutta sitten rakennettiin bussiasema osittain kadun alle tilanteessa, jossa Kampin rata oli jo kertaalleen haudattu. Kansi ei kestä raitiovaunujen painoa. Vahvistaminen olisi ehkä mahdollista, mutta huippukallista. Oli pakko tyytyä Simonkatuun ja sen jyrkkään, vilkkaaseen mäkeen. Kun kääntyminen Simonkadulta alas Mannerheimintielle kuitenkin katsottiin liian riskialttiiksi, piti saada yhteys Aleksille. Korpisen Pekka oli juuri saanut ideoitua Keskuskadun uusiksi, joten sinne ei saanut tehdä ratikkaa. Pakkoratkaisuksi jäi sitten Mikonkatu limitettyine kiskoineen. Nyt limitys rajoittaa suunnittelua esimerkiksi sen osalta, miten sujuvasti Laajasalon vaunut saadaan käännettyä keskustassa. Jos Kamppiin olisi suhtauduttu vakavasti, Salomonkatua ei olisi pilattu. (Miten sitten olisi toteutunut ratayhteys Kampin läpi Jätkään onkin jo eri juttu. Se idea syntyi tilanteessa, jossa Simonkadun rata oli jo lyöty lukkoon.)

Jätkäsaaressa on jatkuvana ongelmana ollut se, että aloitusalueiden liikenne- ja katusuunnittelu on tehty käytännössä ilman minkäänlaista raitiovaunukoordinaatiota. Joku voisi sanoa, että hyvä niin, sillä nuo kelvottomat kadut ovat ehkä osaltaan myötävaikuttaneet siihen, ettei vastaavaa enää tapahdu. KSV:ssä on nimittäin nyt kaksi ratikkadedikoitua virkamiestä, joiden tärkeimpiä tehtäviä minun mielestäni on varmistaa, ettei liikennesuunnittelussa enää tehdä tällaisia virheitä. Jo tehtyjen virheiden korjaaminen olisi kuitenkin kallista. Vähän auki on sekin, mitä Välimerenkadun kansa tehdään. Sinne on suunniteltu ja päätätetty samanlainen kelvoton järjestely kuin Tyynenmerenkadulle, mutta nyt se pitäisi piirtää ja hyväksyttää uusiksi ennen kuin rakennustyöt alkavat. Toivotaan, että näin käy.

Haluan vielä mainita yhtenä esimerkkinä Ruoholahdenkadun. Joka siellä liikkuu, voinee aika nopeasti todeta, että ratkaisu on ratikan kannalta kaikkea muuta kuin optimaalinen. Mutta jos näkisi ensimmäiset Ruoholahdenkadun suunnitelmat, ne joissa liikennesuunnittelija nyt vaan veti pari viivaa autokaistoille ja sanoi että siinä on kiskot, hyvä näin, niin nykytilannetta voi pitää jo huikean hyvänä. Tuolla oli kyse juuri siitä, että joku kyllä tiesi, että sinnekin on ratikkaa suunniteltu, mutta ei kai kukaan oikeasti uskonut, että sinne sellainen tulisi. Niinpä parkkihallin suunnittelun yhteydessä tehtiin liikennesuunnitelmat uusiksi, mutta eivät ne ottaneet ratikkaa huomioon mitenkään. Siinä oli hirvittävä jumppaaminen, että saatiin edes nykytilanne.

Mutta nämä ovat kaikki hyvin konkreettisia esimerkkejä sellaisista hankkeista, jotka on oikeasti tehty. Paljon pahempia löytyy, kun selailee suurten linjojen suunnitelmia. Siellä on surutta piirrelty viivoja karttaan miettimättä ollenkaan, minkälaiset vaunumäärät minnekin mahtuvat. Esimerkiksi ns. Ratikka 2015 oli tällainen. Myöhemmin on esimerkiksi piirretty ja jopa aikanaan joukkoliikennelautakunnassa hyväksytetty ratajatko Salmisaaren päättäriltä Salmisaarenrannan toimistotaloille ymmärtämättä, ettei siellä missään mahdu ratikka kääntymään. On piirretty Munkkivuoren ratikan suunnittelun tueksi Huopalahdentie, jonka rinnakkaiskaistat muuttuivat pyöräteiksi ja kokonaiskaistamäärä väheni epärealistisen paljon. Ja niin edelleen. En usko, että ne johtuvat varsinaisesti ammattitaidon puutteesta vaan ennemminkin tosiaan ihan siitä, ettei kukaan ole uskonut niiden toteutumiseen, joten niitä ei ole tarvinnut tehdä kunnolla. Se on oikeastaan ehkä jopa vielä huolestuttavampaa.

Positiivista on se, että samassa mittakaavassa tällaista ei enää tapahdu. Vaikka Helsingissä ei edelleenkään taida olla hyväksyttyä suunnittelukäsikirjaa, niin perusmitat ja -edellytykset alkavat olla jo sen verran hyvin hallussa, että esimerkiksi Kalasatamaan vedetyt viivat näyttävät pääosin jo paljon paremmilta. Jonkinlainen perususko siihen, että ne kartalle vedetyt viivat saattavat oikeasti muuttua radoiksi ja siihen pitää oikeasti varautua alkaa siis olla olemassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt en kyllä ihan purematta niele kritiikkiäsi. Ensin linkkaat tälle sivullesi http://kaupunkiliikenne.net/Pariisi/...ml#valoetuudet, jossa on käytetty esimerkkinä Pariisin T3:sta. Sitten kun alan käsitellä Pariisin T3:sta ja sen ominaisuuksia, olenkin käsitellyt ihan väärää ja tavoitehakuisesti valittua esimerkkiä.


Olisit keskittynyt siihen, mistä Anterokin kirjoitti: niihin valoetuuksiin.
Sen sijaan aloit kirjoittelemaan T3:n nopeuksista, joista ei ketjussa ollut puhettakaan. Joskus esimerkiksi korkeiden ajonopeuksisten järjestelmissä on surkeat valoetuudet, toisinaan taas hyvien valoetuuksien järjestelmissä on alhaiset ajonopeudet. Tähän päälle pysäkkikäytännöt, vaunujen tekniset ominaisuudet, tasauspysäkit jne. Tämän vuoksi minäkin tulkitsen, että T3:n keskinopeuksien sekoittaminen keskusteluun oli tarkoitushakuista. Kyseinen linja on vilahtanut useissa muissakin ketjuissa - aivan kuin maailmassa ei olisi muita ratikkajärjestelmiä olemassakaan, vaikka pelkästään Euroopassa noin 30:ssä maassa on ratikoita.

----------


## petteri

> Olisit keskittynyt siihen, mistä Anterokin kirjoitti: niihin valoetuuksiin.
> Sen sijaan aloit kirjoittelemaan T3:n nopeuksista, joista ei ketjussa ollut puhettakaan. Joskus esimerkiksi korkeiden ajonopeuksisten järjestelmissä on surkeat valoetuudet, toisinaan taas hyvien valoetuuksien järjestelmissä on alhaiset ajonopeudet. Tähän päälle pysäkkikäytännöt, vaunujen tekniset ominaisuudet, tasauspysäkit jne. Tämän vuoksi minäkin tulkitsen, että T3:n keskinopeuksien sekoittaminen keskusteluun oli tarkoitushakuista. Kyseinen linja on vilahtanut useissa muissakin ketjuissa - aivan kuin maailmassa ei olisi muita ratikkajärjestelmiä olemassakaan, vaikka pelkästään Euroopassa noin 30:ssä maassa on ratikoita.


Minusta valoetuuksista keskusteltaessa on hyvin keskeistä, mitä niillä on saatu aikaan. Kyllähän sitä voidaan harrastaa teoreettistakin pohdiskelua, mutta kyllä linjojen nopeudet, joita toki pitää lukea suhteessa pysäkkiväliin, ovat minusta yksi mittari, ei se nyt loistava ole, mutta parempi kuin mikään, varsinkin kun muu mitattavissa tai löydettävissä oleva data on linjoista usein aika vähissä. Muitakin mittareita olisi toki syytä olla. Raitiolinjojen nopeuksien ja etuuksien hyvyyden mittaaminen suhteessa toisiinsa on vaan yleensä ottaen aika haastavaa, ottaen huomioon erilaiset liikenneolot ja liikennöintimallit. 

Pariisin T3 vilahtelee täällä usein muun muassa siitä syystä, että sitä on käytetty tällä foorumilla ja muuallakin usein esimerkkinä uusista raitiovaunujärjestelmistä. Anteron kaupunkiliikenne.net sivustolla, aivan samalla sivulla, jolla valoetuuksiakin käsitellään, Pariisin T3:sta kuvataan esimerkiksi seuraavasti: "Mielenkiintoisin Pariisin raitiolinjoista on T3. Sen rakenteessa on noudatettu parhaimpia nykyisiä (2010) raitioliikenteen toteutuksen periaatteita."

Minusta on varsin hurja ajatus, että linjaa jonka toteutusta foorumin keskeinen kirjoittaja nimenomaan ylistää, ei tulisi käyttää esimerkkinä silloin kun ei ole kirjoittajan kanssa joka asiasta aivan samaa mieltä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minusta valoetuuksista keskusteltaessa on hyvin keskeistä, mitä niillä on saatu aikaan.


Löytyykö kenties jotain tietoa siitä, mitä niillä valoetuuksilla Pariisissa tavoiteltiin? Ehkä hyvin autoistuneessa Pariisissa vain päätettiin, että tavoitellaan täsmällisyyttä ja luotettavuutta, ei nopeutta. Jos haluaa keskustella asioista, kannattaa ensin etsiä jotain väitteidensä tueksi.




> Pariisin T3 vilahtelee täällä usein muun muassa siitä syystä, että sitä on käytetty tällä foorumilla ja muuallakin usein esimerkkinä uusista raitiovaunujärjestelmistä.


Olen kyllä pistänyt merkille, millä tavoin ja missä keskusteluissa se nousee esiin.




> Anteron kaupunkiliikenne.net sivustolla, aivan samalla sivulla, jolla valoetuuksiakin käsitellään, Pariisin T3:sta kuvataan esimerkiksi seuraavasti: "Mielenkiintoisin Pariisin raitiolinjoista on T3. Sen rakenteessa on noudatettu parhaimpia nykyisiä (2010) raitioliikenteen toteutuksen periaatteita."


Niin? Ehkä asia on niin, itse en tiedä, koska en ole T3:een tutustunut niin syvällisesti. "Parhaimpia nykyisiä" saattaa tarkoittaa esimerkiksi saavutettavuutta, valoetuisuutta, esteettömyyttä tai vaikkapa estetiikkaa. "Paras" ei ole nopean synonyymi eikä parhaan tarvitse olla nopein.




> Minusta on varsin hurja ajatus, että linjaa jonka toteutusta foorumin keskeinen kirjoittaja nimenomaan ylistää, ei tulisi käyttää esimerkkinä silloin kun ei ole kirjoittajan kanssa joka asiasta aivan samaa mieltä.


Antero on käyttänyt esimerkkinä Pariisin valoetuuksia. Kerro sinä vuorostasi meille faktaa, mikä niissä valoetuuksissa on huonoa.

----------


## petteri

> Löytyykö kenties jotain tietoa siitä, mitä niillä valoetuuksilla Pariisissa tavoiteltiin? Ehkä hyvin autoistuneessa Pariisissa vain päätettiin, että tavoitellaan täsmällisyyttä ja luotettavuutta, ei nopeutta.


Minusta myös näyttää  varsin selvältä sekä nopeustason että liikenneympäristön puolesta, että Pariisin T3:n liikenne on optimoitu niin, että se pysyy vuorenvarmasti aikataulussa, samalla on myös jalankulkijoille annettu hyvä pääsy pysäkeille ja kadun yli, joka sekin hidastaa liikennettä.




> "Parhaimpia nykyisiä" saattaa tarkoittaa esimerkiksi saavutettavuutta, valoetuisuutta, esteettömyyttä tai vaikkapa estetiikkaa. "Paras" ei ole nopean synonyymi eikä parhaan tarvitse olla nopein.


Tuostakin olen ihan samaa mieltä. T3 on hyvä ja toimiva linja. Pariisin T3 on minusta pohjimmiltaan enemmän todella suosittu liityntäratikka kuin pitkän matkan kulkuneuvo. 




> Kerro sinä vuorostasi meille faktaa, mikä niissä valoetuuksissa on huonoa.


Puhuisin ennemminkin liikennöinti- ja rakennustavan yhdistelmästä. Huonona puolena Pariisin linjalla T3 valitussa liikennöinti- ja rakennustavassa on hidas linjanopeus, jolloin se soveltuu lähinnä lyhyisiin matkoihin. 

Toisaalta minusta vaikuttaa selvältä, että kovin nopeita ratikoita suhteessa pysäkkiväliin ei todellakaan löydy mistään, silloin kun ollaan kadulla vilkkaassa kaupungissa ja eristys on minimissä. Esikaupungeista tai puolittaisilta moottorikaduilta varsin nopeita katulinjapätkiä kyllä löytyy, kun olot ovat ihan toiset. Tämä nyt liittyy pitkälti siihen, että Helsingin nykyinen verkko on suurelta osin erittäin vilkkaalla alueella, niin vilkkaalla alueella, ettei uutta kadulla kulkevaa ratikkalinjaa paljon kukaan vastaavalle alueelle uskalla edes suunnitella, jos ei olla perinteisessä katuratikkakaupungissa. Pariisin T3:kin kulkee pääosin selvästi helpommassa ympäristössä, joka muistuttaa enemmän Paciuksenkatua kuin esimerkiksi Mannerheimintietä tai Hämeentietä, Kaivokatu tai muut Helsingin herkut ovat sitten vielä ihan omassa luokassaan.

Vaikka minusta tuntuu, että välttämättä näissä keskusteluissa ei olla enää nykyään lähtötiedoista tai järjestelmien ominaisuuksistakaan ihan niin valtavasti eri mieltä kuin muutama vuosi sitten, joistain asioista  toki riittää eripuraa. Mutta siitä eri henkilöillä on voimakkaasti erilainen mielipide, miten Helsingin joukkoliikenne kannattaisi järjestää ja millaisia reunaehtoja pitää ottaa huomioon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehkä asia on niin, itse en tiedä, koska en ole T3:een tutustunut niin syvällisesti. "Parhaimpia nykyisiä" saattaa tarkoittaa esimerkiksi saavutettavuutta, valoetuisuutta, esteettömyyttä tai vaikkapa estetiikkaa. "Paras" ei ole nopean synonyymi eikä parhaan tarvitse olla nopein.


Aivan oikein. On sitten kyse ratikasta, metrosta, junasta tai bussista, palvelulla on jokaisessa tapauksessa omat tavoitteensa. Ja se tavoite voi olla muutakin kuin nopeus.

Nopeus on korostunut länsimaisessa liikennesuunnittelussa ja suomalaisessa joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa. Arvioni on, että syynä on mallin hakeminen autoilusta. Yksilöllisessä liikenteessä, siis yhden ihmisen kuljettamisessa kerrallaan, on hyvin suppeasti ominaisuuksia. Ja tärkein ominaisuus on nopeus, koska se tarkoittaa lyhyttä hukkaan menevää aikaa, koska itse itsensä liikuttamiseen sidottu ihminen ei voi tehdä mitään hyödyllistä ajamisensa aikana.

En ole nähnyt Pariisin T3:n suunnitteludokumentteja enkä mainintoja siitä, mitä yksityiskohtaisesti on tavoiteltu. Mutta linjan matkustajamäärän ja muiden ominaisuuksien perusteella voi päätellä, että liikennöinnin keskeinen suunnittelun ohjaaja on kapasiteetti. Sen hoitaminen johtaa pitkiin pysäkkiaikoihin jotka rajoittavat linjanopeutta. Valoetuuksien merkitys on, että ilman niitä linjanopeus olisi sitäkin hitaampi, mihin mm. suuren matkustajamäärän edellyttämät pitkät pysäkkiajat johtavat.

Sama koskee sitä, että linjaa ei muutenkaan olisi suunniteltu parhaimpia käytäntöjä noudattaen. Parhaiden käytäntöjen ansiosta T3:n linjanopeus on selkeästi suurempi kuin Helsingin ratikan keskimääräinen linjanopeus, vaikka T3a yksin kuljettaa lähes saman verran matkustajia kuin noin 4 kertaa laajempi Helsingin ratikkaverkko.

Antero

----------


## JP12

Kirjoittelin samasta aiheesta kenties noin vuosi sitten, kun omat epätieteelliset havaintoni kertoivat Manskun sporaliikenteen sujuvoitumisesta. Nyt omat, edelleen sangen epämuodolliset, havaintoni ovat jälleen herättäneet tuntemuksen, että asioille olisi tehty jotain. Kellottelin joskus muinoin (ehkä pari vuotta sitten  :Wink:  ) Manskun liikennettä, joten pitäisi varmaan tehdä vertailevaa tutkimusta.

Matkustan sporalla Oopperalta Lasipalatsille tai muualle keskustaan ja takaisin useita kertoja joka päivä, töihin, opiskelemaan, harrastamaan ja usein vieläpä erilaisiin iltarientoihin, ja oman fiilikseni mukaan matka kyseisellä välillä kulkee huomattavasti, ellei nopeammin, niin ainakin sujuvammin kuin ennen. Tästä empiirisestä havainnosta innostuneena olen tarkkaillut pysähdyksiä tarkemmalla kädellä viime torstaista, ja sen jälkeen on jääty kerran (!) liikennevaloihin (kyseessä Mannerheimintien ja Cygnaeuksenkadun risteys) arviolta reilun kymmenen matkan tarkastelulla. Lisäksi Lasipalatsilta lähdettäessä on välillä odoteltu valojen vaihtumista, mutta koska odottelu on tapahtunut pysäkillä, en pidä asiaa yhtä haitallisena. Autoilen jota kuinkin samaa reittiä ehkä muutaman kerran viikossa, ja tuntuu, että suunnilleen nopeusrajoitusten mukaan ajaessa jää useammin hetkeksi valoihin, joten olisiko Manskun jonkinlaista vihreää aaltoa säädetty hitaammaksi tai tehty joitakin muita raitioliikennettä suosivia toimenpiteitä? Osaako joku asiantuntija tai kenties sporakuski kertoa?

Toivottavasti parannuksia on tehty, eikä kyse ole vain sattumasta tai näköharhasta. Viime aikojen yleinen keskustelu on ainakin itselleni antanut hieman toivoa siitä, että Stadin sporaliikennekin voi vielä joskus kehittyä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Autoilen jota kuinkin samaa reittiä ehkä muutaman kerran viikossa, ja tuntuu, että suunnilleen nopeusrajoitusten mukaan ajaessa jää useammin hetkeksi valoihin, joten olisiko Manskun jonkinlaista vihreää aaltoa säädetty hitaammaksi tai tehty joitakin muita raitioliikennettä suosivia toimenpiteitä? Osaako joku asiantuntija tai kenties sporakuski kertoa?
> 
> Toivottavasti parannuksia on tehty, eikä kyse ole vain sattumasta tai näköharhasta. Viime aikojen yleinen keskustelu on ainakin itselleni antanut hieman toivoa siitä, että Stadin sporaliikennekin voi vielä joskus kehittyä.


Mannerheimintiellä Hesperiankatujen risteyksien ja Dunckerinkadun risteyksen valo-ohjelmointia on tosiaan muutettu edullisemmaksi raitioliikenteelle. Varsinkin jälkimmäinen kohta oli aiemmin suorastaan surkuhupaisa, kun autot viiletti molemmin puolin ja ratikka seisoi käytännössä aina valoissa. Kahdeksan vuotta tuon yksittäisen valon toimintaa olen epäuskoisena seurannut, mutta viime syksynä tämä viimein laitettiin kuntoon. Nyt keskustasta Hesperian puiston pysäkille tuleva vaunu pääsee useimmiten viiveettömästi jatkamaan matkaa pysäkkipalvelun suoritettuaan. Myös Oopperan suunnalta tulevalle vaunulle valoa pidetään nuolella. Tässä suunnassa on vain pienenä kauneusvirheenä hieman liian myöhäinen tunnistus, eli monesti ehtii kiihdytellä täyteen vauhtiin ja sitten joutuukin himmailemaan kun valo horisontissa pamahtaa ässälle, koska tunnistus tapahtuu vasta noin 150 metriä ennen suojatietä. Jos tunnistus tapahtuisi jo Kivelänkadun kulmilla, toiminta olisi täydellinen myös tässä suunnassa. Kyseisellä osuudella on varsin toimiva raitiokaista, joten autojonot eivät yleensä hidasta ratikkaa tuossa, eli tunnistusta voisi rohkeasti siirtää aikaisemmaksi. 

Hesperiankatujen risteyksien valoihin on tehty pienempiä viilauksia ja parannuksia, joiden tuloksena kulkulupaa pidetään paremmin ja uusi lupa tulee aikaisempaa nopeammin. Aikaisemmin varsin tavallinen keskustasta tulevien vaunujen ongelma oli ns. kaksoispysähdys Hesperian puistolla. Ensiksi jäätiin valoihin ennen pysäkkiä, ja jos näin tapahtui, jäätiin aina myös pysäkin jälkeisiin valoihin seisomaan. Uudistusten myötä tuo ongelma on lähes kokonaan poistunut ja vaunujen kulku on nopeutunut selvästi. Aikataulunopeutus on minuutin luokkaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hesperiankatujen risteyksien valoihin on tehty pienempiä viilauksia ja parannuksia, joiden tuloksena kulkulupaa pidetään paremmin ja uusi lupa tulee aikaisempaa nopeammin. Aikaisemmin varsin tavallinen keskustasta tulevien vaunujen ongelma oli ns. kaksoispysähdys Hesperian puistolla. Ensiksi jäätiin valoihin ennen pysäkkiä, ja jos näin tapahtui, jäätiin aina myös pysäkin jälkeisiin valoihin seisomaan. Uudistusten myötä tuo ongelma on lähes kokonaan poistunut ja vaunujen kulku on nopeutunut selvästi. Aikataulunopeutus on minuutin luokkaa.


Osaako kukaan selittää minkä takia Kansallismuseon pysäkin eteläpään varova-valot näyttävät etelästä tulevalle raitiovaunulle "S"ää vaikka autoille palaa  kyseisessä kohdalla vihreä? Mitä järkeä noilla varovilla oikein on kun ei ne takaa etuuksia ratikoille? Niiden summeriäänikin on niin kamala että kukaan ei jaksa niitä kuunnella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JP12

> Osaako kukaan selittää minkä takia Kansallismuseon pysäkin eteläpään varova-valot näyttävät etelästä tulevalle raitiovaunulle "S"ää vaikka autoille palaa  kyseisessä kohdalla vihreä? Mitä järkeä noilla varovilla oikein on kun ei ne takaa etuuksia ratikoille? Niiden summeriäänikin on niin kamala että kukaan ei jaksa niitä kuunnella. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Varovilla ei tuossa kohdassa ole käsittääkseni mitään tekemistä autoliikenteen valojen kanssa, vaan ne elävät omaa elämäänsä riippumatta siitä, onko autoille vihreä vai punainen. Rainerin havaitsema ongelma johtunee siitä, ettei ilmaisin tunnista lähestyvää vaunua riittävän aikaisin?

Oman kokemuksen perusteella joskus vaunu tunnistetaan ajoissa, joskus taas ei, jolloin vaunu pysähtyy n. sekuntiksi ennen kuin matka jatkuu pysäkille. Mistäköhän tälläinenkin voi johtua, ei luulisi olevan maailman vaikein tekninen ongelma ratkaistavaksi.

----------


## ess

> Osaako kukaan selittää minkä takia Kansallismuseon pysäkin eteläpään varova-valot näyttävät etelästä tulevalle raitiovaunulle "S"ää vaikka autoille palaa  kyseisessä kohdalla vihreä? Mitä järkeä noilla varovilla oikein on kun ei ne takaa etuuksia ratikoille? Niiden summeriäänikin on niin kamala että kukaan ei jaksa niitä kuunnella. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Samalla tavalla ne toimivat molemmissa suunnissa. Varovissa on ollut alusta lähtien aivan liian myöhäinen tunnistus. Valo kyllä vaihtuu aina suunnilleen yhtä nopeasti tai hitaasti.

----------


## 8.6

Mäkelänkadun ja Koskelantie risteykseen on saatu uusi valoetuus muutama kuukausi sitten. Nyt ykkönen pääsee Käpylään mennessä heti idän sunntaan menevien autojen jälkeen, kun ennen on pitänyt odottaa myös idän suunnan autot. Toiseen suuntaan on sen sijaan jo aiemminkin päässyt ajamaan pysähtymättä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mäkelänkadun ja Koskelantie risteykseen on saatu uusi valoetuus muutama kuukausi sitten. Nyt ykkönen pääsee Käpylään mennessä heti idän sunntaan menevien autojen jälkeen, kun ennen on pitänyt odottaa myös idän suunnan autot. Toiseen suuntaan on sen sijaan jo aiemminkin päässyt ajamaan pysähtymättä.


Tällainen välivalo risteyksessä on ollut vuosia. Se tulee tilatuksi ovien sulkeuduttua pysäkillä. Jossain välissä se oli tosin poiskytkettynä, ainakin Koskelantien risteyksen remontin aikana parisen kesää sitten. 

Viime vuosina ykköseltä poistettuja etuisuuksia ovat risteyksien Mäkelänkatu-Pohjolankatu sekä Mäkelänkatu-Sturenkatu välivalot ja lisäksi Sturenkadulta tultaessa Mäkelänkadulle valo on muutettu vaihteenkääntäjällä tilattavaksi aikaisemman kierron mukaisen annon sijasta. Hidastusvaikutus on yhteensä 1-2 minuuttia aikaisempaan nähden.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viime vuosina ykköseltä poistettuja etuisuuksia ovat risteyksien Mäkelänkatu-Pohjolankatu sekä Mäkelänkatu-Sturenkatu välivalot ja lisäksi Sturenkadulta tultaessa Mäkelänkadulle valo on muutettu vaihteenkääntäjällä tilattavaksi aikaisemman kierron mukaisen annon sijasta. Hidastusvaikutus on yhteensä 1-2 minuuttia aikaisempaan nähden.


Jotenkinhan sitä täytyy saada hitaammaksi, että aikataulut pitävät. Siellähän ajetaan nytkin aivan liikaa etuajassa. Joku minua hullumpi tietysti kuvittelisi, että aikataulussa on liikaa minuutteja, mutta täytyyhän sen olla toisinpäin. Lisää vaan valoetuuksia pois, niin aikataulut toimivat!  :Wink:

----------


## 8.6

> Tällainen välivalo risteyksessä on ollut vuosia. Se tulee tilatuksi ovien sulkeuduttua pysäkillä. Jossain välissä se oli tosin poiskytkettynä, ainakin Koskelantien risteyksen remontin aikana parisen kesää sitten.


Mun havaintojen mukaan se oli poiskytkettynä siitä parin vuoden takaisesta kesästä tän vuoden kevääseen asti.

----------


## heka

Voiko olla niin, että kun näitä etuisuuksia kytketään pois jonkin väliaikaisen syyn vuoksi, niitä ei vain muisteta kytkeä takaisin homman valmistuttua. Aikaa palaa, eikä ketään kiinnosta.

----------


## jodo

Ihan hyvä vaan ettei tyhjänä kulkeva ykkönen hidasta autoliikennettä noissa solmukohdissa yhtään enempää.

----------


## citybus

> Ihan hyvä vaan ettei tyhjänä kulkeva ykkönen hidasta autoliikennettä noissa solmukohdissa yhtään enempää.


Aivan totta. Eilen taas nähtiin hieno esimerkki etuuksien "liikennettä sujuvoittavasta" toiminnasta Marian sairaalalla.

Odottelin kääntymistä autolla Mechelininkadulta pohjoisesta Rautatienkadulle, ja huomasin, että Mechelininkadun ABC:n pysäkiltä (mikä nyt olikaan nimeltään) Ruoholahteen pain lähtenyt kasi sai etuuden heti pysäkiltä lähdettyään. Sporan vihreää pidennettiin, mutta saman aikaisesti kuitenkin suoraan meneville autoille syttyi punainen valo. Kasi sitten hissukseen körötteli meklua kohti liikennevaloja pitäen samalla vasemmalle kääntyvien autojen valoa punaisena. Juuri ennen risteystä sitten raitiovaunuvalo vaihtui piiitkän odottelun jälkeen "punaiseksi" eli ässälle, ja pääsin kääntymään sporan editse keskustaan päin.

Kuka tässä voitti? Kaikki kymmenet autot odottelivat pysähdyksissä kävelyvauhtia matelevaa sporaa, joka sitten pysähtyi valoihin. Valoja ei ole saatu edes ohjelmoitua siten, että kun kasi pidentää vihreää aikaa itselleen, niin se pidennys tapahtuisi myös Mechelininkatua suoraan kulkevalle autoliikenteelle (jota kyllä riittää).

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuka tässä voitti?


Aikataulusuunnittelija. Kuljettaja ei uskalla ajaa, koska olisi muuten etuajassa. Kirjoituspöydän takana taasen näyttää erinomaiselta: vaunu kulki hienosti aikataulussa.

Minä nopeuttaisin Helsingin raitioliikennettä 10 % taikasauvan heilautuksella: ajoajoista 10 % aikataulusta pois ja se on siinä. Annetaan kuljettajien ajaa.

Toivotaan nyt edes, että kun Varioista päästää, niin vaihdenopeudet voi nostaa järkevälle tasolle ja se huomioidaan sitten aikatauluissakin.

----------


## petteri

> Aikataulusuunnittelija. Kuljettaja ei uskalla ajaa, koska olisi muuten etuajassa. Kirjoituspöydän takana taasen näyttää erinomaiselta: vaunu kulki hienosti aikataulussa.
> 
> Minä nopeuttaisin Helsingin raitioliikennettä 10 % taikasauvan heilautuksella: ajoajoista 10 % aikataulusta pois ja se on siinä. Annetaan kuljettajien ajaa.


Tuossa on se ongelma, että ratikat kyllä liikkuvat nopeammin, mutta eivät sitten noudata paljon minkäänlaisia aikatauluja. Viime vuosinahan on saatu ratikat pysymään selvästi paremmin aikatauluissa, mutta keskinopeuden kustannuksella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuossa on se ongelma, että ratikat kyllä liikkuvat nopeammin, mutta eivät sitten noudata paljon minkäänlaisia aikatauluja. Viime vuosinahan on saatu ratikat pysymään selvästi paremmin aikatauluissa, mutta keskinopeuden kustannuksella.


Näinhän se tietysti on. Matkustajamäärien valossa näyttää kuitenkin siltä, että nykyinen politiikka ei ole kaupunkilaisten suosiossa. Nelosen matkustajista on kymmenessä vuodessa kadonnut neljäsosa.

----------


## MJG

> Tuossa on se ongelma, että ratikat kyllä liikkuvat nopeammin, mutta eivät sitten noudata paljon minkäänlaisia aikatauluja. Viime vuosinahan on saatu ratikat pysymään selvästi paremmin aikatauluissa, mutta keskinopeuden kustannuksella.


Toisaalta mitä välii, kuten teini sanoo.

Kun liikenne on riittävän tiheätahtista, aikatauluilla ei juuri ole merkitystä. Viiden minuutin vuorovälillä ajettaessa matkustajaa ei kiinnosta, onko pysäkille tuleva ratikka kolme minuuttia etuajassa vai kaksi tai seitsemän minuuttia myöhässä. Tasaisen vuorovälin toteuttamiseen ja ylläpitämiseen kyllä on ratkaisuja.

----------


## PepeB

> Toisaalta mitä välii, kuten teini sanoo.
> 
> Kun liikenne on riittävän tiheätahtista, aikatauluilla ei juuri ole merkitystä. Viiden minuutin vuorovälillä ajettaessa matkustajaa ei kiinnosta, onko pysäkille tuleva ratikka kolme minuuttia etuajassa vai kaksi tai seitsemän minuuttia myöhässä. Tasaisen vuorovälin toteuttamiseen ja ylläpitämiseen kyllä on ratkaisuja.


Kyllä se kiinnostaa, jos pitäisi juuri tietyllä vuorolla päästä, että kerkeää esim mahdolliseen vaihtoon. Ei se vuoroväli lämmitä mitään, jos vuoro ei kulje ajallaan.

----------


## heka

> Näinhän se tietysti on. Matkustajamäärien valossa näyttää kuitenkin siltä, että nykyinen politiikka ei ole kaupunkilaisten suosiossa. Nelosen matkustajista on kymmenessä vuodessa kadonnut neljäsosa.


Itse olen kaikonnut ratikan käytöstä paljolti tämän hidastelun takia, tunne on välillä kuin hidastetussa elokuvassa. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka paljon kaupunkifillari vie matkustajia ratikoilta, koska se on kätevä peli siellä missä niitä on.

----------


## vristo

> Itse olen kaikonnut ratikan käytöstä paljolti tämän hidastelun takia, tunne on välillä kuin hidastetussa elokuvassa. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka paljon kaupunkifillari vie matkustajia ratikoilta, koska se on kätevä peli siellä missä niitä on.


Olin kuluvana kesänä kahdesti Göteborgissa ja taas tuli ihasteltua sen ratikkaliikennettä. Vai aivan ydinkeskustassa mennään hitaasti ja varovasti, mutta heti kun ollaa erillisradalla niin "kahva ojossa vaan". Tuli useasti kuljettua mm. linjoilla 9 ja 11 Saltholmeniin ja varsinkin sen loppupäässä mentiin "metromaista vauhtia". Liikennevaloissa ei pysähdelty, ainoastaan pysäkeillä. Minulle tuli vahvasti mieleeni ajatus, että meillä Helsingissä on jokin vahvasti pielessä raitioliikenteen suunnittelussa ja sen toteutuksessa. Tuntuu kuin se olisi jäänyt edelleen jonnekin menneisyyteen. Pelkkä bussin korvike, kuten joku joskus aiemmin totesi.

Toivottavasti Raide-Jokeri ja muut suunnitellut pikaraitiotiet toteutetaan jotenkin toisin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olin kuluvana kesänä kahdesti Göteborgissa ja taas tuli ihasteltua sen ratikkaliikennettä. Vai aivan ydinkeskustassa mennään hitaasti ja varovasti, mutta heti kun ollaa erillisradalla niin "kahva ojossa vaan". Tuli useasti kuljettua mm. linjoilla 9 ja 11 Saltholmeniin ja varsinkin sen loppupäässä mentiin "metromaista vauhtia". Liikennevaloissa ei pysähdelty, ainoastaan pysäkeillä. Minulle tuli vahvasti mieleeni ajatus, että meillä Helsingissä on jokin vahvasti pielessä raitioliikenteen suunnittelussa ja sen toteutuksessa. Tuntuu kuin se olisi jäänyt edelleen jonnekin menneisyyteen. Pelkkä bussin korvike, kuten joku joskus aiemmin totesi.


Syitä:
- verkostoa ei ole liiemmin uusittu sitten 1970-luvun
- kapasiteettia rajoittaa muutama pullonkaula joissa peräti 4-5 yhtaikaista linjaa käyttävät samoja raiteita kuten Ylioppilastalo-Kaivokatu, Ooppera-Kansaneläkelaitos, Liisankatu-Hakaniemi jne. Näiden pullonkaulojen aiheuttamat häiriöt heijastuvat koko verkkoon niin että vuorovälit eivät pidä jne. 
- koko verkostossa ei ole kuin muutama pätkä joita voisi ajaa nopeammin kuten Tullipuomi-Pikku Huopalahti ja -Munkkiniemi, Helsinginkatu, Sörnäinen-Arabia ja -Käpylä, mutta sössitty liian tiheällä pysäkkivälillä ja sillä että linjat 8 ja 1 eivät aja keskustan kautta ollenkaan eli vajaakäytössä.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun liikenne on riittävän tiheätahtista, aikatauluilla ei juuri ole merkitystä. Viiden minuutin vuorovälillä ajettaessa matkustajaa ei kiinnosta, onko pysäkille tuleva ratikka kolme minuuttia etuajassa vai kaksi tai seitsemän minuuttia myöhässä.


Mutta kun se ei valitettavasti ole enää edes tiheätahtista. Vuorovälit ovat esimerkiksi 10 vuoden takaisesta pidentyneet merkittävästi käytännössä kaikilla linjoilla. Kun tehtävät matkat ovat (olleet) keskimäärin lyhyitä, niin monet ovat varmaan siirtyneet kävelyyn ihan jo vuorovälin pitenemisen takia.

Joillain linjoilla on pitkiä yhteisiä osuuksia, mutta linjoja ei kuitenkaan ole tahdistettu keskenään, mikä toisi ongelmaan helpotusta.




> Kyllä se kiinnostaa, jos pitäisi juuri tietyllä vuorolla päästä, että kerkeää esim mahdolliseen vaihtoon. Ei se vuoroväli lämmitä mitään, jos vuoro ei kulje ajallaan.


Jos liikenne olisi aidosti tiheätahtista, niin aika harvassa olisivat ne, jotka aikataulusta etsisivät tiettyjä vuoroja ja vaihtoyhteyksiä. Ihmiset vain tulevat pysäkille, ja sitten se ratikka tulee sieltä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## jodo

Kuljen työmatkaa Töölöstä Pasilaan seiskalla, ja kyllä se hiljaisina aikoina ketuttaa kun vaunu menee 4-5 minuuttia etuajassa. Etenkin aamun ensimmäiset vuorot jotka tulevat hallista, eivät koskaan lähde määrättynä aikana vaan heti kun ehtivät.

----------


## MJG

> Kyllä se kiinnostaa, jos pitäisi juuri tietyllä vuorolla päästä, että kerkeää esim mahdolliseen vaihtoon. Ei se vuoroväli lämmitä mitään, jos vuoro ei kulje ajallaan.


Pohdipa vielä. Tai piirrä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kun tehtävät matkat ovat (olleet) keskimäärin lyhyitä, niin monet ovat varmaan siirtyneet kävelyyn ihan jo vuorovälin pitenemisen takia.


Toki jos ovat täysin pakotettuja siirtymään kävelyyn, niin se kertoo joukkoliikenteen heikkoudesta. Mutta noin lähtökohtaisesti on pelkästään hyvä asia, jos joukkoliikenteen voi vaihtaa kävelyyn tai pyöräilyyn.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta noin lähtökohtaisesti on pelkästään hyvä asia, jos joukkoliikenteen voi vaihtaa kävelyyn tai pyöräilyyn.


Kansanterveydellisesti tietysti näin. Mutta tuosta saattaa alkaa ikävä kierre: kun vuoroväliä pidennetään, lyhytmatkalaisia siirtyy kävelijöiksi. Vaunuissa on vähemmän väkeä, joten vuoroväliä pidennetään entisestään. Yhä useampi siirtyy kävelijäksi. Loppujen lopuksi palvelutaso on myös pitkämatkalaisille sen verran kehno, että he alkavat siirtyä muihin kulkutapoihin eli omaan autoon.

Odotan mielenkiinnolla ensi vuoden syksyä, jolloin käytössä pitäisi olla uusi linjasto ja tahdistetut aikataulut, jotka mahdollistaisivat keskeisille yhteyksille 5 min vuorovälin. Ajatus on hieno, mutta käytännössä tahdistuksia ei meillä ole oikein nähty  toisaalta niitä ei edes yritetä tehdä, toisaalta liikenne on niin häiriöherkkää, että yrityksestä ei ehkä olisi kovin paljon iloa. Jos vuoden päästä sitä yritystä alkaa löytyä, niin sitten näemme, miten se käytännössä toimii.

----------


## petteri

Kävelyyn ja pyöräilyyn joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehtona liittyy myös mielenkiintoinen joukkoliikenteen kuormitukseen ja aikataulusuunnitteluun liittyvä ilmiö. Esimerkiksi pyöräilyn markkinaosuus on Helsingissä noin 20 % elokuussa ja noin 2 % tammikuussa. Pyöräilyssä on myös voimakas säävaihtelu kesälläkin eli suuri osa ei pyöräile sadepäivinä. Kävelyn markkinaosuus myös vaihtelee vuodenajan ja sään mukaan, toki kävelyn markkinaosuus ei vaihtele kyllä yhtä paljon, koska osa pyöräilijöistä siirtyy kävelijöiksi kun ilma huononee. 

Käytännössä tilanne on kuitenkin sellainen, että kun sataa suuri osa kävelijöistä ja pyöräilijöistä vaihtaa joukkoliikenteeseen näin elokuussakin. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kun sataa, ratikat ja bussit täyttyvät, joka hidastaa niitä. Sade hidastaa myös muuten liikennettä. Toisaalta matkustajat kaipaavat huonolla ilmalla enemmän aikataulussa kulkevia joukkoliikennevälineitä, koska mahdollisuus korvata joukkoliikennematkoja kävelyllä tai pyöräilyllä on heikentynyt. 

Mitä tämä tarkoittaa aikataulusuunnittelun kannalta? Mitä vaihtoehtoja on ratkaista tätä ongelmaa?

1) Mitoitetaan aikataulut hyvien päivien mukaan ja häiriöitä ei paljon huomioida.

Tätä on aikaisemmin historiassa käytetty yleisesti Helsingissä ja se on näkynyt siinä, että raitioliikenne on mennyt täysin sekaisin huonossa säässä ja vuoroväleistä on ajoittain tullut hyvin epäsäännöllisiä.

2) Mitoitetaan aikataulut niin, että ratikat ovat yleensä aikataulussa myös vähän huonommissa oloissa ja kestävät kohtuullisesti häiriöitä.

Tässä ratkaisussa, jotta joukkoliikenne pystyisi tarjoamaan edes kohtuullisen palvelutason huonon sään päivinä käytettäessä kiinteitä aikatauluja, aikataulut mitoitetaan varsin kovan kuorman sadepäivien tai -tuntien tai muiden häiriötilanteiden mukaan. Se taas tarkoittaa, että ratikoiden keskinopeus laskee ja kauniina päivinä ja matalalla kuormituksella ne tuntuvat matelevan. Kuitenkin vuorovälit ja aikataulut kestävät kohtuullisesti myös huonoa säätä ja kovempaa kuormitusta ja jonkin verran muitakin häiriöitä. Tämä on aika lailla nykytilanne.

3) Muutetaan aikatauluja dynaamisesti sään, kuormituksen ja häiriötilanteiden mukaan.

Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että kun vaikka säätutkassa näkyy vesisadetta tai kuormitus muuten vaihtelee tai on muita mistä vaan lähteistä tulevia häiriöitä, aikataulut muuttuvat, toki sen mukaan missä on kalustoa ja kuljettajia. Tähän liittyy sekä teknisiä että toiminnallisia ongelmia ja haasteita. Nykyään raitio- ja bussiliikenteen suunnittelu sekä toteutus perustuu yhä pitkälti siihen periaatteeseen, että linjoilla on kiinteät aikataulut, jotka muuttuvat vain harvoin, esimerkiksi kun tulee aikataulukirja. Toki jo nytkin reagoidaan poikkeustilanteisiin ja muutetaan myös aikatauluja tiheämmin kuin aiemmin, mutta tuo ei ole kovin tehokasta.

Nykytekniikkaan perustuva lähestymistapa olisi mahdollisuus muuttaa aikatauluja, tarvittaessa vaikka joka minuutti. Tuohon liittyy toki monenlaisia haasteita, esimerkiksi:

3.1) Liikenteenohjaus

Dynaaminen liikenteenohjaus sään ja liikennetilanteen mukaan laajamittaisesti on liian monimutkainen tehtävä ihmiselle, kun keskinäisiä riippuvuuksia on paljon ja tilanteet muuttuvat jatkuvasti ja nopeasti. Myöskään perinteiseen ohjelmointiin perustuvat sovellukset eivät toimi, koska ne eivät osaa reagoida muuttuviin tilanteisiin ja jatkuvasti muuttuviiin sääntöihin riittävän hyvin. Käytännössä tässä ongelmassa vaaditaan tekoälypohjaisia ratkaisuja.

3.2) Liikenteen järjestäminen ja viestintä

Koko joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen on perinteisesti perustunut printattuihin aikatauluihin, jotka tiedetään ennalta pitkän aikaa eteenpäin. Siihen verrattuna järjestelmä, jossa aikataulut muuttuvat jatkuvasti erilaisten syötteiden mukaan tai usein vaatii erilaisia ratkaisuja. 

Aloitetaan matkustajista, miten heille viestitään, että aikataulut ovat muuttuneet? Aikaisemmin tuo oli täysin mahdotonta, mutta nyt mobiilitekniikka ja myös erilaiset aikataulunäytöt ovat tuoneet uusia mahdollisuuksia. Mobiiliratkaisuilla on mahdollista jakaa tietoa matkustajille reaaliajassa, haasteena on toki tietoa on paljon ja se pitäisi saada oikeille henkilöille, eli pitäisi oikeastaan tietää, miten matkustajat liikkuvat, mitä tietoa he kaipaavat milläkin hetkellä ja reagoida sen mukaan. Tämä ei ole ollenkaan helppo tehtävä.

Myös liikenteen järjestäminen vaatii tuollaisessa systeemissä uudistamista, nyt esimerkiksi kilpailutuksessa ostetaan enemmänkin vuoroja kuin linja-aikaa. Esimerkiksi Rautatientorilla, jossa on valtavasti bussiähtöjä, tietyn linjan lähtö myöhästyy tai peruuntuu, jos nimenomaan tietty auto ei ole paikalla, sen sijaan että joku muu auto ottaisi tuon linjan ja myöhässä oleva bussi ja kuljettaja siirrettäisiin toiselle myöhemmin lähtevälle linjalle. Jopa kymmeniä saman tilaajan hankkimia autoja on paikalla odottamassa lähtöä, kaikkia linjoja hallinnoi sama toimija, suuri osa linjoista on aika samanpituisia, mutta kun yksi tietty vuorolle määrätty bussi puuttuu, tuo linja ei voi lähteä, aika hullu tilanne. 

Toki raitioliikenteessä vaunuja käännetään enemmän "poikkeusreiteille", se on huomattava, mutta periaatteessa tuokin on enemmän poikkeustilanteiden hallintaa kuin jatkuva toimintatapa. Toki niin pitkään kun ihmiset tekevät merkittävästä osin liikenteenohjauksen, on aika rajoitettua millaisella detaljitasolla systeemiä voidaan ohjata. 

Toisaalta myös esimerkiksi kilpailutettavat sopimukset, kuljettajien työvuorot sekä kalusto- ja työaikajärjestelyt ja koko liikenteen rakentamisfilosofia nykyään pitkälti perustuu siihen että käytössä ovat kiinteät aikataulut ja tietyt bussit tai ratikat tietyissä lähdöissä.

3.3) Muut käytännön rajoitteet 

Dynaaminen aikataulu toimii käytännössä parhaiten silloin kun vuoroväli on varsin tiheä ja taustalle olisi hyvä olla myös jonkinlainen kiinteä aikataulurakenne dynaamisen lisäksi. Tälläinen järjestelmä on huomattavan monimutkainen rakennettava ja optimoitava. Lisäksi tieto tarvitaan lähes kaikissa käytettävissä järjestelmissä reaaliaikaisesti.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kävelyyn ja pyöräilyyn joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehtona liittyy myös mielenkiintoinen joukkoliikenteen kuormitukseen ja aikataulusuunnitteluun liittyvä ilmiö. Esimerkiksi pyöräilyn markkinaosuus on Helsingissä noin 20 % elokuussa ja noin 2 % tammikuussa. Pyöräilyssä on myös voimakas säävaihtelu kesälläkin eli suuri osa ei pyöräile sadepäivinä. Kävelyn markkinaosuus myös vaihtelee vuodenajan ja sään mukaan, toki kävelyn markkinaosuus ei vaihtele kyllä yhtä paljon, koska osa pyöräilijöistä siirtyy kävelijöiksi kun ilma huononee. 
> 
> Käytännössä tilanne on kuitenkin sellainen, että kun sataa suuri osa kävelijöistä ja pyöräilijöistä vaihtaa joukkoliikenteeseen näin elokuussakin. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kun sataa, ratikat ja bussit täyttyvät, joka hidastaa niitä. Sade hidastaa myös muuten liikennettä. Toisaalta matkustajat kaipaavat huonolla ilmalla enemmän aikataulussa kulkevia joukkoliikennevälineitä, koska mahdollisuus korvata joukkoliikennematkoja kävelyllä tai pyöräilyllä on heikentynyt. 
> 
> Mitä tämä tarkoittaa aikataulusuunnittelun kannalta? Mitä vaihtoehtoja on ratkaista tätä ongelmaa?


Tätä olen yrittänyt sanoa joskus Soininvaaran blogissa, mutta Vihreiden pyöräentusiastien vastaus on ollut vain se että sekä sateesta että pakkasesta selviytymiseen on olemassa välineistöä, ja kyllä itse asiassa lumihangessakin voi pyöräillä etc.

Minusta paras vaihtoehto on 4) Raitioliikenteellä ei ole aikataulua.

----------


## petteri

> Minusta paras vaihtoehto on 4) Raitioliikenteellä ei ole aikataulua.


Tarkoitatko tällä järjestelmää, jossa säädetään ratikoiden vuoroväliä vai jotain muuta? 

Puhtaasti aikatauluton järjestelmä, jossa ei säädetä mitään on näet käytännössä toimimaton. Helsingin oloissa, jos vaikka laitetaan aamuseitsemältä ratikat ajamaan ympäri vaikka linjan 2/3 lenkkiä sopivalla välillä, annetaan kuljettajille vaan ohjeeksi ajaa eteenpäin ilman aikataulua sen kummemmin mitään säätämättä, ei kulu kovinkaan montaa tuntia ennen kuin kaikki ratikat ovat kutakuinkin yhdessä jonossa. Jos ei ole aikataulua, vuoroväliä pitää ainakin säätää. Nykyäänhan vuoroväliä säädetään normaalitilanteessa sekä päätöspysäkkien aikatauluilla että näytöillä, joista kuljettaja ajon aikana näkee onko edellä vai jäljessä aikataulusta.

Siihen, millaista aikataulu- tai vuorovälin säätöjärjestelmää käytetään, on toki erilaisia vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kävelyyn ja pyöräilyyn joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehtona liittyy myös mielenkiintoinen joukkoliikenteen kuormitukseen ja aikataulusuunnitteluun liittyvä ilmiö. Esimerkiksi pyöräilyn markkinaosuus on Helsingissä noin 20 % elokuussa ja noin 2 % tammikuussa. Pyöräilyssä on myös voimakas säävaihtelu kesälläkin eli suuri osa ei pyöräile sadepäivinä. Kävelyn markkinaosuus myös vaihtelee vuodenajan ja sään mukaan, toki kävelyn markkinaosuus ei vaihtele kyllä yhtä paljon, koska osa pyöräilijöistä siirtyy kävelijöiksi kun ilma huononee. 
> 
> Käytännössä tilanne on kuitenkin sellainen, että kun sataa suuri osa kävelijöistä ja pyöräilijöistä vaihtaa joukkoliikenteeseen näin elokuussakin. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kun sataa, ratikat ja bussit täyttyvät, joka hidastaa niitä. Sade hidastaa myös muuten liikennettä. Toisaalta matkustajat kaipaavat huonolla ilmalla enemmän aikataulussa kulkevia joukkoliikennevälineitä, koska mahdollisuus korvata joukkoliikennematkoja kävelyllä tai pyöräilyllä on heikentynyt. 
> 
> Mitä tämä tarkoittaa aikataulusuunnittelun kannalta? Mitä vaihtoehtoja on ratkaista tätä ongelmaa?


Eiköhän ratkaisu ole kuljettajien lipunmyynnistä luopuminen ja avorahastus, jolloin matkustajamäärien muutoksilla on vähemmän vaikutusta ajoaikoihin. Raitiovaunuille ja bussien runkoreiteille taas voidaan etuisuudet rakentaa niin, että vaunulle järjestetään valmis kulkutie pysäkiltä mahdollisimman pitkälle eteenpäin, mielellään seuraavalle pysäkille ja vaunu odottaa sen kymmenisen sekunttia tien valmistumista pysäkillä. Kun seisonta-aika keskitetään pysäkeille, niin näinkin syntyy pelivaraa pysäkkiaikoihin. Eli en näe tässä merkittävää ongelmaa, jos Helsingissä sovelletaan niin sanotusti alan parhaita käytäntöjä joukkoliikenteen järjestämisessä.

----------


## heka

> Aivan totta. Eilen taas nähtiin hieno esimerkki etuuksien "liikennettä sujuvoittavasta" toiminnasta Marian sairaalalla.
> 
> Odottelin kääntymistä autolla Mechelininkadulta pohjoisesta Rautatienkadulle, ja huomasin, että Mechelininkadun ABC:n pysäkiltä (mikä nyt olikaan nimeltään) Ruoholahteen pain lähtenyt kasi sai etuuden heti pysäkiltä lähdettyään. Sporan vihreää pidennettiin, mutta saman aikaisesti kuitenkin suoraan meneville autoille syttyi punainen valo. Kasi sitten hissukseen körötteli meklua kohti liikennevaloja pitäen samalla vasemmalle kääntyvien autojen valoa punaisena. Juuri ennen risteystä sitten raitiovaunuvalo vaihtui piiitkän odottelun jälkeen "punaiseksi" eli ässälle, ja pääsin kääntymään sporan editse keskustaan päin.
> 
> Kuka tässä voitti? Kaikki kymmenet autot odottelivat pysähdyksissä kävelyvauhtia matelevaa sporaa, joka sitten pysähtyi valoihin. Valoja ei ole saatu edes ohjelmoitua siten, että kun kasi pidentää vihreää aikaa itselleen, niin se pidennys tapahtuisi myös Mechelininkatua suoraan kulkevalle autoliikenteelle (jota kyllä riittää).


Voiko oikeasti olla niin, että etuajassa pysäkille saapumisesta tulee penaltia? Eikö tässä kaikkien etu olisi, että ajetaan normaalia tahtia pysäkille ja lähdetään sieltä sitten aikataulun mukaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Voiko oikeasti olla niin, että etuajassa pysäkille saapumisesta tulee penaltia? Eikö tässä kaikkien etu olisi, että ajetaan normaalia tahtia pysäkille ja lähdetään sieltä sitten aikataulun mukaan.


Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Etuajassa ei sinänsä pidä ajaa, mutta avain on aikatauluissa, jotka on laadittava siten, että kuljettaja ei vahingossa joudu etuaikaan, vaan jouhevasti ajaen pysyy aikataulussa tai on minuutin verran siitä myöhässä. Ykköslinjalla tätä mitattiin ja todettiin, että ylivoimainen enemmistö pysäkeistä ohitetaan etuajassa. Silloin vika ei kyllä ole jokaikisessä kuljettajassa, vaan liian löysässä aikataulussa.

Mutta kun liikenneolot Helsingissä ovat niin toivottomat, niin Höselille ei oikein ole jäänyt mitään muuta keinoa yrittää parantaa ratikoiden säännöllisyyttä kuin lisätä aikatauluihin ylenmäärin minuutteja. Lopputulos on sitten se, että sillä kertaa kun kyytiin ei könyä lastenvaunuarmadaa eikä myydä kasoittain kertalippuja eikä odotella jäteauton takana eikä väistellä väärinpysäköityjä autoja jne jne, joutuu kuljettaja silminnähden hidastelemaan jottei ajaisi etuajassa.

----------


## heka

Juuri näin, mutta tarkoitin sitä, että se hidastelu voisi mieluummin olla pysäkillä seisomista kuin muun liikenteen haittaamista.

----------


## 8.6

> Ykköslinjalla tätä mitattiin ja todettiin, että ylivoimainen enemmistö pysäkeistä ohitetaan etuajassa. Silloin vika ei kyllä ole jokaikisessä kuljettajassa, vaan liian löysässä aikataulussa.


Päivällä ykkönen varmaan onkin etuajassa, mutta ainakin iltaruuhkassa 1A on joko aikataulussa tai myöhässä, vaikka lastenvaunuja on harvoin eikä kertalippuja myydä juuri lainkaan.
Kerran tosin eräs 1A:n kuljettaja lähti Senaatintorilta 6 minuuttia etuajassa, joten en ihan ehtinyt siihen, mutta vuoronumerosta näin sen olevan etuajassa oleva vaunu, eikä myöhässä oleva edellinen vuoro. Juoksin vaunun kiinni Kauppatorilla, ja ajoin lähes koko kierroksen (Kauppatori-Eira-Käpylä-Hakaniemi). Sama kuljettaja päättikin sitten lähteä Eirasta samat kuusi minuuttia etuajassa, ja Käpyläänkin saavuttiin suunnilleen saman verran etuajassa. Mutta käpylässä tämä kuljettaja päätti jäädä odottamaan Pohjolanaukiolla ohittavia autoja,joita oli tuolloin poikkeuksellisen paljon, ja lähtö myöhästyi kaksi minuuttia, ja Kallion virastotalolla oltiin jo viisi minuuttia myöhässä. Ei ollut kuljettajalla ainakaan kiire tauolle, sillä kuljettaja vaihtuu Kallion virastotalolla ajosuunnassa Eiraan päin.

----------


## tohpeeri

Lipunmyynnin lopettaminen  Helsingin raitiovaunuissa  on ilmeisesti iäisyyskysymys. Sehän taatusti nopeuttaisi liikennettä, esim. linja 9, mikä nykyään ketjuuntuu herkästi. Viimeksi ilmestyneessä Helsingin uutisissa joku herra HSL:ltä kertoo, ettei huhuista huolimatta mitään tällaista ole suunniteltu. Kummallista, ettei tällaista muualla maailmassa olevaa käytäntöä saada meille.

----------


## j-lu

^ Onhan sitä suunniteltu. Vasta julkaistussa Ratikkaprojektin yhteenvedossa oli, että on suunniteltu pidemmän ajan, selvityksiä tehty ja useamman kerran on pitänyt kuljettajarahastus lopettaa, mutta aina on lykätty, aina on keksitty verukkeet jatkaa. Ei voi välttyä ajatukselta, että vaikka osapuilleen kaikki pitävät kuljettajarahastusta järjettömänä ja ovat valmiita siitä luopumaan, niin HSL:ssä/HKL:ssä tms. organisaatiossa on joku tarpeeksi korkea-arvoinen viskaali, joka vastustaa ja onnistuu kerta toisensa jälkeen tekemään hommasta vaikeaa ja sitten luovutaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viimeksi ilmestyneessä Helsingin uutisissa joku herra HSL:ltä kertoo, ettei huhuista huolimatta mitään tällaista ole suunniteltu.


Millä sivulla tämä juttu on? Kaivoin netistä esille 22.4. näköispainoksen, enkä löydä sieltä muuta kuin jonkun keuruulaisen miehen mielipidekirjoituksen junien lipunmyynnin lopettamisesta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Millä sivulla tämä juttu on? Kaivoin netistä esille 22.4. näköispainoksen, enkä löydä sieltä muuta kuin jonkun keuruulaisen miehen mielipidekirjoituksen junien lipunmyynnin lopettamisesta.


Asiasta kerrotaankin 19.4. ilmestyneessä numerossa, sivulla 10.

----------


## 339-DF

> Asiasta kerrotaankin 19.4. ilmestyneessä numerossa, sivulla 10.


Kiitoksia! Ei ollutkaan viimeksi ilmestynyt, mutta melkein.

HSL:n "herra" Mari Flink ei ehkä ole kaikista käänteistä perillä, ja toimittajalta sellaista ei voi nykypäivänä enää olettaakaan. Mutta oliskohan tuossa nyt sitten käynyt niin, että hallitus olisi pistänyt vähän kampoja rattaisiin siinä vaiheessa, kun Höseli sai sen kuningasajatuksen, että jo kokeilussa olleita lippuautomaatteja ei vaunuihin tarvittaisikaan, kun kuljettajarahastus loppuu?

----------


## Salomaa

Milloin se loppuu se kuljettajien rahastustoiminta ? Onko tarkkaa päivämäärää olemassa ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Milloin se loppuu se kuljettajien rahastustoiminta ? Onko tarkkaa päivämäärää olemassa ?


Tuon Helsingin Uutisten jutun mukaan se ei ole loppumassa ollenkaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Sosialistinen Bulgaria vuonna 1985. Joukkoliikennetta Varnassa. Kuljettaja istui omassa kopissaan. Kuljettaja keskittyi ajamiseen. Matkustajilla oli liput ja tieto siitä mihin olivat menossa. Ikarus pysähtyi pysäkille, matkustajat kyytiin ja bussista ulos. Matka jatkui.

Metropoliksi hinkuva Helsinki vuonna 2017. Herra yksityisautoilija on tullut raitiovaunuun. Kyselee kuskiilta sitä ja tätä. Häntä pitää palvella. Tai muutaman kolikon omistaja lappaa kuskille kolikoita, riittäisikö ne kertalippuun. Seremoniat kestää ja viisivaunua 1000 matkustajan kera seisoo paikallaan yhden henkilön takia. 

Katsokaamme sitten tätä touhua edelleenkin, jossa kukaan ei pitkässä juoksussa saavuta yhtään mitään, mutta kaikki häviävät.

----------


## hmikko

Edellä mainittu Ratikkaprojektin loppuraportti (PDF), joka on Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistalla 25. päivä. Raportissa asiaa nopeuttamiseen liittyen muutenkin kuin kuljettajarahastuksen osalta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuljettajarahastuksen lopettaminen v. 2018 alusta ja ratikkalipun poistaminen on esillä HSL:n hallituksessa: http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/cg...m&id=2017474-6

----------


## Salomaa

Vietäisiinkö nyt päätös loppuun saakka ettei sieltä yhdestä suunnasta tule taas verukkeita, jotka estävät kaikille hyödyllisen päätöksen. Miksi muuten ei olisi järkevää ostaa yhden vyöhykkeen lippu. Vyöhykkeethä tulevat olemaan selkeitä kaaria. Jos joku käyttää joukkoliikennettä A-vyöhykkeen alueella, niin sehän on väärin että B-vyöhyke pakkomyydään mukaan.

Eikös toimenpiteiden pidä olla aina sellaisia että ne suosivat joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## 339-DF

Jaahas. Ihmeen pitkään ratikkalippu sinnittelikin. Onhan tässä jo odotettu, milloin HSL hankkiutuu siitä eroon. Sehän suosii raitioliikennettä eikä istu lainkaan HSL:n henkeen.

Parkkilippuajatus on uusi ja ihmeen fiksu. Toivotaan, että toteutuu.

----------


## jerddu

Alkaa välillä ihmetyttämään miksi Helsingissä ratikat pysähtyvät paikoin 100-300m välein. Muissa Euroopan kaupungeissa ratikat ovat yleensä aika nopeita ja kilpailukykyisiä, toisin kuin täällä. Ongelma on tietysti myös liikenteen seassa pyöriminen. Esimerkiksi ratikka 4 ajaa suuren osan matkasta omalla kaistallaan, mutta jumittaa risteyksissä ja tiheän pysäkkivälin takia ei voi ajaa kovinkaan sujuvasti. No mutta joo mielestäni pysäkeistä voisi lakkauttaa jopa kolmasosan en tosin sitten tiedä onko sille jotain suurempaa syytä miksei sporat mene kovempaa.

----------


## Makke93

HSL:än sivuille on putkahtanut Raitioliikenteen viivetutkimus https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...su_11_2017.pdf

Selvitys on tehty vanhalle linjastolle, mutta se nyt tuskin muuttaa tiedon hyödyllisyyttä. Nopeasti selvitystä selaillessa osui kuitenkin silmään, että viiveitä laskiessa oli huomioitu ainoastaan pysähdysajat, eikä myös jarrutuksen ja kiihdytyksen tuomaa aikaeroa verrattuna tilanteeseen, jossa ei pysähdytä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nopeasti selvitystä selaillessa osui kuitenkin silmään, että viiveitä laskiessa oli huomioitu ainoastaan pysähdysajat, eikä myös jarrutuksen ja kiihdytyksen tuomaa aikaeroa verrattuna tilanteeseen, jossa ei pysähdytä.


Tuo on ilman muuta vakava puute. En silti olisi kovin huolissani.

Kun on mustaa valkoisella, on aina helpompi vaatia toimenpiteitä, kun on jotain mihin nojata. Onhan se vähän hassua, että laitetaan parina iltana muutama tyttö ja poika sekkarin kanssa istumaan ratikkaan, jotta kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä. Halvempaa ja nopeampaahan se olisi ihan vaan todeta, että nyt tehdään kunnon valoetuudet. Mutta jos se vaatii nuo sekkaritytöt ja painetun läpyskän, niin ei mulla ole mitään sitä vastaan. Pääasia, että saataisiin valotoimisto pikku hiljaa innostumaan, ja siihen tavoitteeseen tuo raportti istuu erinomaisesti.

----------


## petteri

HSL teki tutkimuksen, jonka mukaan liikennevaloissa seisominen hidastaa ratiovaunujen kulkua ja siitä on keskusteltu täällä:

http://jlf.fi/f34/12643-hsl-liikenne...ua/index2.html

Tein kartan, jossa on eri väreillä esitetty ongelmakohtia.



Värien selitykset:

Violetti = vaikeimmat paikat, käytännössä lähes toivotonta rakentaa toimivia etuuksia. 

Oranssi = Hyvin hankalat alueet

Keltainen = Vaikeita paikkoja. (Kuvassa oletuksena Topeliuksenkadun linjan rakentaminen)

Musta = Uudet linjat (Laajasalo ja Pasila - Kalasatama mahdolliset linjaukset), jotka tekevät paikasta hyvin vaikean.

Mihin tämäntyylistä karttaa voisi käyttää? No, ainakin siihen, että jos "helpoilta" eli valkoisilta alueilta löytyy hidastuksia, niiden poistamisen ei varmaan pitäisi olla mahdotonta(nykyisellä linjastotiheydellä.).

Toisaalta olisi ihan mielenkiintoista selvittää, missä liikennevaloissa ratikat oikeasti seisovat ja kuinka pitkään. Pelkkä liikennevaloissa seisomisen kokonaismäärä ei näet kerro paljonkaan käytännön nopeutusmahdollisuuksista.

----------


## iiko

> Toisaalta olisi ihan mielenkiintoista selvittää, missä liikennevaloissa ratikat oikeasti seisovat ja kuinka pitkään. Pelkkä liikennevaloissa seisomisen kokonaismäärä ei näet kerro paljonkaan käytännön nopeutusmahdollisuuksista.


Ainakin Hämeentie Kurvista alaspäin, näin omien kokemusteni mukaan. Alkaa jo Kurvin pysäkiltä. Nyt kun ykkönen siirtyi kulkemaan Kurvin kautta, tarvitsee kaksi vaunua valon Hesarille. Jos ykkönen taikka kasi on edessä, niin takana olevan seiska taikka kutonen ei pääse jatkamaan, vaikka niille olisi nuoli Hämeentielle. Se Hesarin valo tulee aikamoisella viiveellä ja on lisäksi lyhyt. Jos kuski ei saa ovia kiinni ripeästi, niin valo otti ja meni. Siinä sitten seistään jonossa. 

Lisäksi Hämeentien valot ovat muutenkin synkattu raitiovaunulle ihan päin seiniä Kurvista alaspäin. 

Oman mausteensa tähän soppaa tuovat nykyiset vaunut, joita ei kaikille pysäkeille mahdu kuin yksi kerrallaan. Esimerkiksi Kurvi on liian lyhyt kahdelle Articille. Peittää suojatien aika nätisti.

----------


## PepeB

> Ainakin Hämeentie Kurvista alaspäin, näin omien kokemusteni mukaan. Alkaa jo Kurvin pysäkiltä. Nyt kun ykkönen siirtyi kulkemaan Kurvin kautta, tarvitsee kaksi vaunua valon Hesarille. Jos ykkönen taikka kasi on edessä, niin takana olevan seiska taikka kutonen ei pääse jatkamaan, vaikka niille olisi nuoli Hämeentielle. Se Hesarin valo tulee aikamoisella viiveellä ja on lisäksi lyhyt. Jos kuski ei saa ovia kiinni ripeästi, niin valo otti ja meni. Siinä sitten seistään jonossa. 
> 
> Lisäksi Hämeentien valot ovat muutenkin synkattu raitiovaunulle ihan päin seiniä Kurvista alaspäin. 
> 
> Oman mausteensa tähän soppaa tuovat nykyiset vaunut, joita ei kaikille pysäkeille mahdu kuin yksi kerrallaan. Esimerkiksi Kurvi on liian lyhyt kahdelle Articille. Peittää suojatien aika nätisti.


Koko kurvin pysäkkijärjestely bussit mukaan lukien on aika kaaos. Koko setti pitäisi järjestää uusiksi, samalla tietenkin myös tuo valo-ohjaus.

----------


## pehkonen

> Koko kurvin pysäkkijärjestely bussit mukaan lukien on aika kaaos. Koko setti pitäisi järjestää uusiksi, samalla tietenkin myös tuo valo-ohjaus.


Muutoshan on tulossa. kuten tästä linkistä selviää. https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/asia/he.../kslk-2015-30/ 

--- lainaus ---
Kadun keskellä on tavoiteleveyden mukainen reunakivellä eroteltu raitiotie, joka nopeuttaa ja edesauttaa häiriötöntä kulkua. Suunnittelualueella tehdään useita joukkoliikenteen pysäkkijärjestelyjä Sörnäisissä ja Viidennen linjan risteyksen kohdalla. Muutosten myötä bussimatkustajien ja pyöräliikenteen yhteensovittaminen pysäkkien kohdalla on paremmin järjestettävissä. Raitiovaunun Käenkujan pysäkki etelään päin poistetaan.

--- lainaus loppuu ---

Ja piirros Kurvin kohdilta https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...353230df08.pdf ja Viidennen linjan kohdilta https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...7e006d73a2.pdf. Lisäksi Hämeentien liikennesuunnitelma https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...4bc2a22b19.pdf

----------


## iiko

> Muutoshan on tulossa. kuten tästä linkistä selviää. https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/asia/he.../kslk-2015-30/


Niinpä. Kun samaan hässäkkään kytketään vielä pyöräkaistat, niin lopputuloksena on kyllä sellainen ratkaisu, joka ei mielestäni tule toimimaan mitenkään.

----------


## PepeB

> Muutoshan on tulossa. kuten tästä linkistä selviää. https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/asia/he.../kslk-2015-30/ 
> 
> --- lainaus ---
> Kadun keskellä on tavoiteleveyden mukainen reunakivellä eroteltu raitiotie, joka nopeuttaa ja edesauttaa häiriötöntä kulkua. Suunnittelualueella tehdään useita joukkoliikenteen pysäkkijärjestelyjä Sörnäisissä ja Viidennen linjan risteyksen kohdalla. Muutosten myötä bussimatkustajien ja pyöräliikenteen yhteensovittaminen pysäkkien kohdalla on paremmin järjestettävissä. Raitiovaunun Käenkujan pysäkki etelään päin poistetaan.
> 
> --- lainaus loppuu ---
> 
> Ja piirros Kurvin kohdilta https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...353230df08.pdf ja Viidennen linjan kohdilta https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...7e006d73a2.pdf. Lisäksi Hämeentien liikennesuunnitelma https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...4bc2a22b19.pdf


Vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä, mutta tuo keskustasta poispäin suuntautuva liikenne ei kyllä toimi yhdellä kaistalla. Jos nyt tuo Kurvi on ajoittain tukossa, kun Mäkelankadun bussit yrittävät päästä pysäkille, ja tukkivat siten koko risteyksen liikenteen.

----------


## petteri

> Niinpä. Kun samaan hässäkkään kytketään vielä pyöräkaistat, niin lopputuloksena on kyllä sellainen ratkaisu, joka ei mielestäni tule toimimaan mitenkään.


Joo, pohjoisen suuntaan on ruuhka-aikaan tiedossa yhtenäiset pitkät bussijonot pysäkeille. Odottaessa bussia Hämeentie 62 kohdalla bussimatkustajat värjöttelevät suhteessa matkustajamääriin täysiin riittämättömällä 1,7 metrin levyisellä kaistaleella, kyytiinastumistilalla, johon ei mahdu mitään suojaa, bussien ja pyörätien välissä. Pysäkiltä ja pysäkille mennään pyörätien yli, joten törmäyksiä on varmasti tiedossa.

Eikö katusuunnittelijoilla ole mitään käsitystä Kurvin bussimatkustajamäärän vaatimasta tilasta? Hämeentie 62 on yksi Helsingin vilkkaimmista bussipysäkeistä ja nyt se tungetaan 1,7 metriin levyiseen pitkään ja kapeaan kaistaleeseen. Kun oma bussi tulee eikä pysähdy ihan kohdalle matkustajat ovat sumpussa, jos pysäkillä on yhdetkin lastenvaunut, matkalaukkuja tai joku muu vastaava liikkumiseste, tuossa tilanteessa matkustajat kävelevät pyörätiellä kun muuta kautta ei pääse seisovista matkustajista ja lastenvaunuista ohi.

Bussikatosta ei myöskään mahdu eli 2020-luvulla huippuvilkkaalla pysäkillä värjötellään avotaivaan alla. Vesisateella matkustajat etsivät suojaa läheisten rakennusten edustalta ja sitten syöksyvät pyörätien yli kun oma bussi tulee. Mäestä väsynyt pyöräilijä vesisateessa + vesisateessa bussiin pyörätien yli syöksyvät matkustajat -  lopputuloksena on varsinainen tapaturmarysä. 

Kaikki tämä koska halutaan parantaa pyöräilyedellytyksiä, bussiliikenteestä viis.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Odottaessa bussia Hämeentie 62 kohdalla bussimatkustajat värjöttelevät suhteessa matkustajamääriin täysiin riittämättömällä 1,7 metrin levyisellä kaistaleella, kyytiinastumistilalla, johon ei mahdu mitään suojaa, bussien ja pyörätien välissä.


Siis nykyään vai tuossa suunnitelmassa? Laitatko lainauksen, kuvakaappauksen tms., kun en löydä tuosta mainintaa (Löysin vain tämän lauseen: "Bussipysäkeistä saadaan riittävän leveät ja pyöräliikenne voidaan ohjata selkeästi eroteltuna niiden ohi")?

----------


## petteri

> Siis nykyään vai tuossa suunnitelmassa? Laitatko lainauksen, kuvakaappauksen tms., kun en löydä tuosta mainintaa (Löysin vain tämän lauseen: "Bussipysäkeistä saadaan riittävän leveät ja pyöräliikenne voidaan ohjata selkeästi eroteltuna niiden ohi")?


Tässä suunnitelmakuvassa tuo selvästi näkyy, Hämeentie 62 kohdalta on poikkileikkaus A-A, yhdellä Helsingin vilkkaimmista bussipysäkeistä on vain 1,7 metrin kyytiinastumistila, jonne ja josta kuljetaan samassa tasossa olevan pyörätien yli, kyytiinastumistila(pysäkki) on tuo ruuduitettu ohut siivu kartassa. 

https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...353230df08.pdf

----------


## iiko

> Siis nykyään vai tuossa suunnitelmassa? Laitatko lainauksen, kuvakaappauksen tms., kun en löydä tuosta mainintaa (Löysin vain tämän lauseen: "Bussipysäkeistä saadaan riittävän leveät ja pyöräliikenne voidaan ohjata selkeästi eroteltuna niiden ohi")?


Hämeentien bussiletkat ovat nytkin parhaimmillaan yli korttelin mittaiset. Minusta tuosta uudesta suunnitelmasta paistaa ainoastaan se, että siihen on väen väkisin mahdutettu pyöräkaistat. Kaikki muu onkin sitten vähän sinnepäin. Yhdet valot on saatu poistettua, kun Sakarinkadulta ei pääse Lintulahdenkadulle ja päinvastoin.

----------


## 339-DF

Oliskohan niitä bussiletkoja tarpeen vähän karsia?

----------


## Max

> Oliskohan niitä bussiletkoja tarpeen vähän karsia?


Eikö tarkoitus ole siirtää Lahdentien suunnan bussien päätepysäkkiä Kalasatamaan? Vie pois osan busseista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Minäkin olen ymmärtänyt, että bussilinjoja on tarkoitus ajaa Kalasatamaan keskustan sijaan. Ja toisaalta taas pitkällä tähtäimellä niitä voi päättää vaikka Käpylän juna-asemalle.

Kaiken kaikkiaanhan nuo suunnitelmat ovat loistavat. Tuossahan saadaan risteyksen alueelle mahdutettua selkeämmät ja vastakkaiset (!) bussipysäkit, eri suuntien raitiolinjat omine pysäkkialueineen sekä kevyt liikenne melko sujuvasti. Jotenkihan se pitää ratkaista, että niin pyöräliikenne kuin joukkoliikenne tulevat oletettavasti ja toivottavasti kasvattamaan suosioitaan. Lisäksi jalankulku saa mukavasti rauhallista tilaa. Nykyäänhän se ei ole mitenkään kovin houkutteleva kävely-ympäristö, ja pyöräilyyn se ei kelpaa oikein ollenkaan.

Olisi kiinnostava tietää, miten sen olisi voinut tehdä paremminkaan.

----------


## petteri

> Olisi kiinnostava tietää, miten sen olisi voinut tehdä paremminkaan.


Jättämällä pyöräkaistat rakentamatta ja lisäämällä Kurviin kaistan pohjoiseen. Pyöräilijöitä on vain muutaman kuukauden vuodessa eikä sittenkään kovin paljon.

Nykyisin Kurvissa on selvästi parempi jalankulkuympäristö sekä bussipysäkit kuin tuon suunnitelman toteuttamisen jälkeen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jättämällä pyöräkaistat rakentamatta ja lisäämällä Kurviin kaistan pohjoiseen. Pyöräilijöitä on vain muutaman kuukauden vuodessa eikä sittenkään kovin paljon.


Jaa, mihinköhän ne pyöräkaistat olisi pitänyt rakentaa? Pyöräilijöitä on yhä enemmän, varsinkin noin 5 kk:n ajan vuodesta, mutta myös ympäri vuoden lisääntyvissä määrin. Sen näkee kätevästi vaikkapa Baanamittarista. Ja vielä vähemmänkin olisi ja tulisi, jos pyöräinfraan ei panostettaisi.

----------


## petteri

> Jaa, mihinköhän ne pyöräkaistat olisi pitänyt rakentaa?


Sörnäisten Rantatien kautta kulkevaa pyöräilyreittiä voisi parantaa sekä sen lisäksi parantaa Sturenkatu- Wallininkatu reittiä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sörnäisten Rantatien kautta kulkevaa pyöräilyreittiä voisi parantaa sekä sen lisäksi parantaa Sturenkatu- Wallininkatu reittiä.


Voisi, tai sitten voisi ohjata autoliikenteen Sörnäisten rantatielle, kuten nyt ollaan tekemässä, sekä bussiliikenteestä osa Kalasatamaan. Hämeentie on asuinkatu, sille sopii vähentynyt bussiliikenne ja lisääntynyt kevyt liikenne.

----------


## 8.6

> Eikö tarkoitus ole siirtää Lahdentien suunnan bussien päätepysäkkiä Kalasatamaan? Vie pois osan busseista.


Jäänee muutaman vuoden muutokseksi,koska metron kapasiteetin on laskettu loppuvan, joten linjat jouduttaneen siirtämään takaisin Rautatientorille. Eikä Kalasatamaan ole tarkoitus siirtää läheskään kaikkia Lahdenväylän linjoja, vaan Hämeentielle tulee korkeintaan viidenneksen vähennys. Joitakin Tuusulanväylän linjoja voisi kyllä päättää Käpylän asemalle.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Sörnäisten Rantatien kautta kulkevaa pyöräilyreittiä voisi parantaa sekä sen lisäksi parantaa Sturenkatu- Wallininkatu reittiä.




Eivät ne pyöräilijät kuitenkaan pyöräteitä käytä vaan viilettävät pitkin jalkakäytäviä. Hyvä esimerkki on Urheilukatu missä on rauhallinen pyörätie mutta sitä ei paljoa käytetä kun on ilmeisesti mukavampi ajaa Mannerheimintien jalkakäytävillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eivät ne pyöräilijät kuitenkaan pyöräteitä käytä vaan viilettävät pitkin jalkakäytäviä. Hyvä esimerkki on Urheilukatu missä on rauhallinen pyörätie mutta sitä ei paljoa käytetä kun on ilmeisesti mukavampi ajaa Mannerheimintien jalkakäytävillä.


Näissä kommenteissa on usein taustalla sellainen ajattelu, että autoilu kuuluu kaikille kaduille, mutta fillareille tehdään armosta jonnekin joku väylä ja sitten oletetaan, että kaikki siirtyvät sinne jonnekin fillaroimaan.

Ei se niin mene. Fillaritkin ovat kaikilla kaduilla, ja kuuluvat kaikille kaduille, ihan niin kuin jalankulkijatkin. Ennemmin voisi miettiä, tarvitaanko läpiajavaa autoliikennettä kaikilla kaduilla. Samoin liikenneympäristö pitäisi sovittaa siihen, että fillarointi on mahdollista. Minäkään en lainkaan pidä jalkakäytäväpyöräilijöistä, mutta Manskulla bussit kyllä jyräävät uhkarohkeat aika nopeasti, joten onko se ihme, jos fillari siirtyy jalkakäytävälle? On siis hyvä, että Manskullekin tulee pyörille oma väylä. Ikävää on se, että toteutus, jota sentään ensimmäisistä suunnitelmista on parannettu, on liian ahdas.

----------


## Max

> Jäänee muutaman vuoden muutokseksi,koska metron kapasiteetin on laskettu loppuvan, joten linjat jouduttaneen siirtämään takaisin Rautatientorille. Eikä Kalasatamaan ole tarkoitus siirtää läheskään kaikkia Lahdenväylän linjoja, vaan Hämeentielle tulee korkeintaan viidenneksen vähennys. Joitakin Tuusulanväylän linjoja voisi kyllä päättää Käpylän asemalle.


Niinpä. Kalasatamasta on muun lisäksi melko rajallisesti vaihtomahdollisuuksia muualle kuin metroon - no joo, runkolinjalle 500/510 myös. Mutta esim. Töölön suuntaan matkustava joutuu vaihtamaan kasiin jo Toukolan kohdalla, jos bussi kääntyy siitä Hermannin rantatielle.

----------


## citybus

> Näissä kommenteissa on usein taustalla sellainen ajattelu, että autoilu kuuluu kaikille kaduille, mutta fillareille tehdään armosta jonnekin joku väylä ja sitten oletetaan, että kaikki siirtyvät sinne jonnekin fillaroimaan.
> 
> Ei se niin mene. Fillaritkin ovat kaikilla kaduilla, ja kuuluvat kaikille kaduille, ihan niin kuin jalankulkijatkin. Ennemmin voisi miettiä, tarvitaanko läpiajavaa autoliikennettä kaikilla kaduilla. Samoin liikenneympäristö pitäisi sovittaa siihen, että fillarointi on mahdollista. Minäkään en lainkaan pidä jalkakäytäväpyöräilijöistä, mutta Manskulla bussit kyllä jyräävät uhkarohkeat aika nopeasti, joten onko se ihme, jos fillari siirtyy jalkakäytävälle? On siis hyvä, että Manskullekin tulee pyörille oma väylä. Ikävää on se, että toteutus, jota sentään ensimmäisistä suunnitelmista on parannettu, on liian ahdas.


Ja näin sen täytyy mennäkin. Autoliikenteen määrät ovat moninkertaiset fillaristeihin verrattuna. Kaikki liikenne Helsingin niemellä ei ole työmatkaliikennettä. Ja missä ne pyörät taas ovat, kun räntää tulee ja tiet ovat jäässä? Pyöräkellareissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:35 ----------




> Niinpä. Kalasatamasta on muun lisäksi melko rajallisesti vaihtomahdollisuuksia muualle kuin metroon - no joo, runkolinjalle 500/510 myös. Mutta esim. Töölön suuntaan matkustava joutuu vaihtamaan kasiin jo Toukolan kohdalla, jos bussi kääntyy siitä Hermannin rantatielle.


Tuusulanväylän kääntö Pasilaan olisi helpottanut tässä huomattavasti. Pasila, varsinkin kun katsoo sen tulevaisuutta, voisi olla hyvinkin merkittävä joukkoliikennesolmu juuri näiden Helsingin ja Vantaan keskisten alueiden suhteen, jonne raideliikenteellä ei pääse (siis 60- ja 600-sarjojen linjojen alueet).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja näin sen täytyy mennäkin. Autoliikenteen määrät ovat moninkertaiset fillaristeihin verrattuna. Kaikki liikenne Helsingin niemellä ei ole työmatkaliikennettä. Ja missä ne pyörät taas ovat, kun räntää tulee ja tiet ovat jäässä? Pyöräkellareissa.


No, Vuoden 2012 liikennetutkimuksen mukaan kantakaupungissa asuvien matkoista 41% tapahtui jalkaisin, 14% autolla (myös matkustajana) ja polkupyörällä 6%. Eli oli niitä autoilijoita hätäiseen kaksi kertaa enemmän, eli voi puhua moninkertaisista määristä. Mikähän tilanne on nyt, kun pyöräily kuitenkin on lisännyt suosiotaan ja tutkimuksesta on aikaa jo viisi vuotta.

----------


## petteri

> Ei se niin mene. Fillaritkin ovat kaikilla kaduilla, ja kuuluvat kaikille kaduille, ihan niin kuin jalankulkijatkin. Ennemmin voisi miettiä, tarvitaanko läpiajavaa autoliikennettä kaikilla kaduilla. Samoin liikenneympäristö pitäisi sovittaa siihen, että fillarointi on mahdollista.


Kyllähän polkupyörällä voi ajaa ihan normaalillakin kadulla, ei siihen joka kadulla erityisiä kaistoja tarvita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:01 ----------




> No, Vuoden 2012 liikennetutkimuksen mukaan kantakaupungissa asuvien matkoista 41% tapahtui jalkaisin, 14% autolla (myös matkustajana) ja polkupyörällä 6%.


Liikennetutkimus tehdäään yleensä huippu pyöräilyaikaan syyskuun alussa, joten kantakaupunkiasujien vuosikeskiarvo lienee jossain 2-3 % pinnassa, kun puoleksi vuodeksi pyöräily romahtaa murto-osaan. 

Tuo tutkimus lienee  tehty matkojen lukumäärän mukaan, jos tilastoidaan matkakilometrejä, saadaan ihan toisennäköisiä tuloksia ja autoilun merkitys kasvaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllähän polkupyörällä voi ajaa ihan normaalillakin kadulla, ei siihen joka kadulla erityisiä kaistoja tarvita.


Olet tehnyt oikein hyvän havainnon  juuri näin on, ja itse asiassa valtaosalla kaduista tilanne onkin juuri tällainen. Kun automäärä on vähäinen ja nopeudet alhaisia, fillarit suunnitellaan lähtökohtaisesti ajoradalle, jonka kaikki liikennemuodot jakavat. On meillä Helsingissä jonkin verran jopa sellaisia katuja, joilla jalankulkijatkin jakavat tilan muiden kulkumuotojen kanssa.

Mansku on vähän eri juttu.




> Ja missä ne pyörät taas ovat, kun räntää tulee ja tiet ovat jäässä? Pyöräkellareissa.


Tämä on meidän ilmastossamme ihan todellinen argumentti. Tietysti hyvät väylät ja niiden hyvä kunnossapito varmasti lisäävät pyöräilyn määrää talvellakin, mutta auttamatta volyymi jää murto-osaan kesäkaudesta. Esimerkiksi Liisankadulla ja Unioninkadulla asettuisin sellaisen ratkaisun kannalle, että ajoradan reunasta varataan n. 2 m tila, joka kesäaikaan on käytössä pyöräkaistana ja talviaikaan pysäköintipaikkoina. Luulen, että aika ei ihan vielä ole valmis tuollaiseen hybridimalliin, kun fillarit vasta taistelevat elintilasta, mutta ehkä jonakni päivänä.




> Tuusulanväylän kääntö Pasilaan olisi helpottanut tässä huomattavasti. Pasila, varsinkin kun katsoo sen tulevaisuutta, voisi olla hyvinkin merkittävä joukkoliikennesolmu juuri näiden Helsingin ja Vantaan keskisten alueiden suhteen, jonne raideliikenteellä ei pääse (siis 60- ja 600-sarjojen linjojen alueet).


Voihan Tuuskin bussit viedä Pasilaan jos tahtoo, tekee sinne 2-kaistaisen bussikadun moottoritien käännön sijaan. Enemmän pidän silti ajatuksesta, jossa bussit jätetään Käpylän asemalle, ja matka jatkuu sieltä junalla ja raitiovaunulla.

----------


## citybus

> No, Vuoden 2012 liikennetutkimuksen mukaan kantakaupungissa asuvien matkoista 41% tapahtui jalkaisin, 14% autolla (myös matkustajana) ja polkupyörällä 6%. Eli oli niitä autoilijoita hätäiseen kaksi kertaa enemmän, eli voi puhua moninkertaisista määristä. Mikähän tilanne on nyt, kun pyöräily kuitenkin on lisännyt suosiotaan ja tutkimuksesta on aikaa jo viisi vuotta.


Helsingin keskusta ei ole vain siellä asuvien asuinpaikka, vaan valtakunnallisesti merkittävin alue koko maassa. Niin elinkeinoelämän kuin valtionhallinnon kannalta. Kantakaupungissa asuvien liikkumistapa on vain pieni osa kokonaiskuvaa.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on meidän ilmastossamme ihan todellinen argumentti. Tietysti hyvät väylät ja niiden hyvä kunnossapito varmasti lisäävät pyöräilyn määrää talvellakin, mutta auttamatta volyymi jää murto-osaan kesäkaudesta.


Ei tarvitse edes sataa tai olla liukasta. Kävelin juuri Punavuoressa Rautatieasemalle. Ilma oli 3 sateinen, tuulisen hyytävää, mutta kuivaa.

 Samalla bongasin pyöräilijöitä joka puolelta, 20 minuutin ja 1,8 km matkalla näin yhteensä 10 pyöräilijää ja arviolta 500-800 jalankulkijaa.

Vilkkaana kauniina elokuun päivänä samaan kellonaikaan pyöräilijöitä lienee liki sata.

----------


## hylje

> Helsingin keskusta ei ole vain siellä asuvien asuinpaikka, vaan valtakunnallisesti merkittävin alue koko maassa


Kantakaupungin sisäinen liikenne on merkittävin osa kantakaupungin liikennettä. Muualta tulevatkin tulevat yleensä kantakaupunkiin tekemään lisää kantakaupungin sisäisiä matkoja, koska työssä käynti, turisteilu tai asiointi ei yleensä ole yhden asian pistohyökkäys eikä perille pääse välttämättä suoraan, edes autolla. Parkkihallista perille tehdään kaupunkialueen sisäinen _jalankulkumatka_.

Vaikka henkilöautot pysäytettäisiin kaikki kehä ykkösen vyöhykkeelle, kyllä muualta valtakunnasta pääsisi edelleen liikkumaan keskustaan.

----------


## petteri

> Ei tarvitse edes sataa tai olla liukasta. Kävelin juuri Punavuoressa Rautatieasemalle. Ilma oli 3 asteinen, tuulisen hyytävää, mutta kuivaa.
> 
>  Samalla bongasin pyöräilijöitä joka puolelta, 20 minuutin ja 1,8 km matkalla näin yhteensä 10 pyöräilijää ja arviolta 500-800 jalankulkijaa.


Kun katselen muutenkin  ympärille tänään kun Helsingissä on aika keskimääräinen pyöräilypäivä (puolet vuoden päivistä huonompia ja puolet parempia.) pyöräilyn suosio näyttää todellakin jo nyt romahtaneen murto-osaan kesästä. 

Nyt sitten Kurvin bussipysäkit ja Hämeentien liikenne tuhotaan suurimman osan vuodesta lähes tyhjien pyöräteiden tieltä.

----------


## Huppu

Raitiovaunujen lipunmyynti loppuu vihdoin helmikuussa 2018. Tätä päätöstä onkin ehditty tässäkin viestiketjussa toivoa jo yli 10 vuotta (!). 
Lipun saa kuitenkin helposti älypuhelimen sovelluksen lisäksi mm. R-kioskilta, Pysäköintimittareista, Lippuautomaateista, osasta Ruotsin-laiva yhtiöitä, sekä toistaiseksi tekstiviestillä jne. 

Lähde mm.:
http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...uu-helmikuussa

----------


## Jolittn

> Edellä mainittu Ratikkaprojektin loppuraportti (PDF), joka on Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistalla 25. päivä. Raportissa asiaa nopeuttamiseen liittyen muutenkin kuin kuljettajarahastuksen osalta.


Kyseisessä raportissa mainitaan mm, että Variotramien ongelmista ja rakenteesta johtuen Helsingissä on vaihteisiin asetettu 10km/h nopeusrajoitukset. Samassa raportissa todetaan, että koko kalusto (siis myös Variot), olisi varustettu leveämmillä pyörillä vuoteen 2017 mennessä. 

Nyt kun Variot ovat poistuneet, niin onkohan näistä rajoituksista voitu luopua? Entä onko uudet, vuoden 2017 jälkeen asennetut vaihteet olleet syväuraisia? Kysyn tätä erityisesti siksi, että seurasin vaunujen kulkua aiemmin tänään Mannerheimintien ja Nordenskjöldinkadun risteyksessä. Kaikkiin suuntiin kulkiessaan vaunut ajoivat mielestäni selvästi vanhaa "mateluvauhtia" kovempaa, ja ehkä suurempi yllätys oli, että juuri minkäänlaista kolinaa ei esiintynyt, vain muutama pieni kolahdus kunkin telin osuessa vaihteen kohdalle. Kalustona oli sekä Articeja että MLNRV:eitä.

----------


## Huppu

> Kyseisessä raportissa mainitaan mm, että Variotramien ongelmista ja rakenteesta johtuen Helsingissä on vaihteisiin asetettu 10km/h nopeusrajoitukset. Samassa raportissa todetaan, että koko kalusto (siis myös Variot), olisi varustettu leveämmillä pyörillä vuoteen 2017 mennessä. 
> 
> Nyt kun Variot ovat poistuneet, niin onkohan näistä rajoituksista voitu luopua? Entä onko uudet, vuoden 2017 jälkeen asennetut vaihteet olleet syväuraisia? .


Tämä kiinostaisi minuakin saada vastaus.

----------


## ArtiZi

Toden teolla syväuraisia vaihteita päästään asentamaan kesällä 2020. Tällä hetkellä MLNRV ja Artic -vaunuissa on molemmissa vielä kapeita pyöriä, joilla ei normaalista syväuraisesta vaihteesta voi ajaa yli. Kaikkiin vaunuihin on saatu vaihdettua leveät pyörä keväällä 2020 nopeuttamalla pyörien vaihtoa normaalista. Tarkoittaa siis sitä, että osassa vaunuista vaihdetaan vielä käyttökelpoisia pyöriä pois leveämpien tieltä.

Matalauraisten vaihteiden yliajonopeuden muuttamista harkitaan nyt kun Variotramit ovat poistuneet liikenteestä. Mahdollisen nopeuden selvittäminen on kuitenkin vielä kesken.

----------


## Jolittn

> Toden teolla syväuraisia vaihteita päästään asentamaan kesällä 2020. Tällä hetkellä MLNRV ja Artic -vaunuissa on molemmissa vielä kapeita pyöriä, joilla ei normaalista syväuraisesta vaihteesta voi ajaa yli. Kaikkiin vaunuihin on saatu vaihdettua leveät pyörä keväällä 2020 nopeuttamalla pyörien vaihtoa normaalista. Tarkoittaa siis sitä, että osassa vaunuista vaihdetaan vielä käyttökelpoisia pyöriä pois leveämpien tieltä.
> 
> Matalauraisten vaihteiden yliajonopeuden muuttamista harkitaan nyt kun Variotramit ovat poistuneet liikenteestä. Mahdollisen nopeuden selvittäminen on kuitenkin vielä kesken.


Kiitos vastauksesta! Hienoa kuulla, että asia on kuitenkin vireillä, vaikka vielä meneekin yli vuosi siihen, että vaihteita ja ristikoita on ylipäänsä mahdollista vaihtaa. Taitaa kuitenkin olla niin, että muutaman viime vuoden aikana asennetut vaihteet on kuitenkin jo mitoitettu niin, että ne voidaan melko kevyesti muuttaa syväuraisiksi - oletan tämän koskevan esimerkiksi Nordenskjöldinkadun ja Reijolankadun välissä vaihteita, joissa uusi (2017) ristikko näkyy olevan matalaurainen?

----------


## ArtiZi

> Taitaa kuitenkin olla niin, että muutaman viime vuoden aikana asennetut vaihteet on kuitenkin jo mitoitettu niin, että ne voidaan melko kevyesti muuttaa syväuraisiksi - oletan tämän koskevan esimerkiksi Nordenskjöldinkadun ja Reijolankadun välissä vaihteita, joissa uusi (2017) ristikko näkyy olevan matalaurainen?


Ristikoiden mitoitus on uusissakin kohteissa vanhan mallinen, sillä mitoitus ei voida muuttaa ennenkuin pyörät on saatu vaihdettua. Sen sijaan muutamassa ristikossa on asennettuna irrotettava sydänkappale, jossa risteyskohta voidaan vaihtaa matalauraisesta syväuraiseksi purkamatta koko ristikkoa. Tällainen on mm. juuri tuossa risteyksessä.

----------


## Jolittn

Asia selvä, kiitos täsmennyksestä! Kuulostaa erittäin fiksulta valmistautumiselta.

----------


## Max

Helsinki näyttäisi nyt lähteneen toteuttamaan suunnitelmaa raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseksi karsimalla ja muuttamalla pysäkkejä sekä muuttamalla raitiotien ylittäviä suojateitä ylityspaikoiksi, joissa kävelijä väistää.

Välittömästi poistettaviksi tulisivat suunnitelman mukaan seuraavat pysäkit:
Kimmontie (linja 1)
Pyöräilystadion (1)
Kellosilta (7,9)
Mikonkatu (7)
Mastokatu (5)
Ulkoministeriö (4)
Kirurgi (10)
Kalevankatu (6)
Köydenpunojankatu (6)

Koskelantien (1) ja Töölön tullin (3, 4, 10) pysäkit siirrettäisiin heti osittain tai kokonaan.

"Muiden hankkeiden yhteydessä" poistettaisiin lisäksi:
Meilahdentie (4)
Kyllikinportti (2)
Palkkatilanportti (2)
Radanrakentajantie (7)
Rautalammintie (1, 7)
Kumpulan kampus (6, 8)
Paavalin kirkko (6, 8)
Lautatarhankatu (1, 7)
Kaarlenkatu (3, 9)
Kaisaniemenkatu (3, 6, 9)
Aleksanterin teatteri (6)
Telakkakatu (1)

Kumpulan kampuksen ja Paavalin kirkon välille tulisi Arabian ja Kalasataman raitioteiden keskinäinen vaihtopysäkki, noiden pysäkkien poisto liittynee siihen.

https://www.sttinfo.fi/tiedote/raiti...aseId=69893606

----------


## Makke93

Kas kun Jalavatien pysäkkiä ei ollakkaan poistamassa. Se on ollut poistolistalla muistaakseni jossain aikaisemmassa suunnitelmassa. Toisaalta jos Töölön tullin pysäkki siirretään nyt Tukholmankadun risteyksen eteläpuolelle, niin sen ja Kuusietien väliin olisi jääny melkein 900m. Vieläkin parempi vaihtoehto voisi tosin olla uusi pysäkki Jalavatien ja Kuusitien puoleenväliin, jolloin Töölön tullista pysäkille Ruskeasuo asti olisi tasaiset 600m välit.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kas kun Jalavatien pysäkkiä ei ollakkaan poistamassa. Se on ollut poistolistalla muistaakseni jossain aikaisemmassa suunnitelmassa. Toisaalta jos Töölön tullin pysäkki siirretään nyt Tukholmankadun risteyksen eteläpuolelle, niin sen ja Kuusietien väliin olisi jääny melkein 900m. Vieläkin parempi vaihtoehto voisi tosin olla uusi pysäkki Jalavatien ja Kuusitien puoleenväliin, jolloin Töölön tullista pysäkille Ruskeasuo asti olisi tasaiset 600m välit.


Poistetaanko tai siirretäänkö muita pysäkkejä Mannerheimintieltä Vihdintien pikaratikan takia? Eikö uusi Töölön tulli tule liian lähelle Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkkiä että olisi mitään järkeä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

Raitioteiden pysäkkien ja jalankulkijaylitysten kehittämistoimenpiteet on menossa huomenna KYLKin käsittelyyn. Linkki pöytäkirjalistaan, kun linkki suoraan esityslistaan vanhenee viikossa. Liitteissä on suunnitelma rapottimuodossa, kartat ylityspaikoista sekä pysäkkimuutoksista ja kannanotot.

Aikaisempaan kerrokantasi -palvelussa olleeseen versioon pysäkkimuutoksista on erona ainakin Mikonkadun säilyminen, Töölön tullin pysäkkien merkinnän vaihtuminen siirrettävistä vain parannettaviksi, ja Hauhon puiston pysäkin merkitseminen siirrettäväksi.

----------

